#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-20
<natroll> i love the artwork on login in dapper
<natroll> its so polished
<LaserJock> natroll: you bet ;-)
<natroll> and stinkin dapper keeps reminding me my battery is charged
<natroll> it rules
<raphink> natroll: what else?
<raphink> you enjoy dapper kicking too ? :)
<natroll> it's so sweet
<raphink> too bad I can't provide it to you
<natroll> ?
<natroll> yeah...so...how bout them bears?
<natroll> lol, no matter what i do i can't get dapper to stop notifying me that the battery is charged!  it's possessed or something, this is great
<natroll> it's much prettier too
<minghua> natroll: I used to have that battery notification problem too, but it disappeared several weeks ago
<natroll> minghua, do you believe in magic? ;)
<minghua> natroll: well, it disappeard after an upgrade, so I took for granted some new package fixed it
<minghua> I can't rule out magic, of course ;-)
<natroll> updating and upgrading now
<natroll> wow, lots to upgrade
<natroll> one must fix her right up
<natroll> erg, i gotta restart, bbl
<Kyral> we need a Xubuntu Live
<Tm_T> we need better drugs
<Tm_T> ...I do, atleast
<natroll--> we need a computer forensics ubuntu distro called fubuntu
<Tm_T> these painkillers doesn't take pain away ;(
<natroll--> oh, right, i'm ont hat
<Kyral> natroll--: no thats Fluxbox Ubuntu :P
<Tm_T> Kyral: wash your mouth!
<natroll--> nein!  it's forensics ubuntu
<Kyral> hmm?
<tseng> there is a forensics ubuntu
<tseng> and it runs fluxbox
<tseng> you are both right
<natroll--> ?
<Kyral> oh
<natroll--> forensics ubuntu? where?
<Tm_T> yuk
<tseng> let me find it
<tseng> nubuntu
<natroll--> no, thats not the same thing as what i'm proposing
<Kyral> yah definately a better name than "Flubuntu"
<tseng> different how
<Tm_T> flu season!
<natroll--> Flubuntu, avianflubuntu
<Kyral> lol
<natroll--> tseng, geared towards data acquisition and data-mining, i understand nubuntu is geared towards the network side of things
* Kyral has half a mind to make his own metapack (personal use only) with all the packages he normally installs on install
<tseng> i have no idea what you are talking about
<tseng> give me a package list
<tseng> to give me a direction
<natroll--> tseng, i haven't made it yet
<tseng> just throw one out there
<natroll--> check out autopsy, that's already included
<natroll--> or pyflag.sourceforge.net
<tseng> i am thinking Coroners Toolkit
<tseng> type stuff
<tseng> which is probably in nubuntu
<natroll--> or a good data-acquisition distro: http://www.e-fense.org/helix
<natroll--> tseng: nah, nubuntu is networking ubuntu, not computer forensics, which deals with evidence gathering and mining evidence off of hard drives
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> did you get that in 2 seconds from reading the tagline?
<natroll--> what?
<tseng> http://www.nubuntu.com/
<tseng> there are two nubuntus it seems
<natroll--> tseng, i'm looking at the package list
<natroll--> tseng, i see
<tseng> http://www.nubuntu.com/installed.txt
<natroll--> and again, its networking and penetration testing, which is not computer forensics
<tseng> its in the same category
<tseng> would be nice to add forensics to that
<natroll--> actually its not in the same category
<natroll--> not to be argumentative, but it simply isn't
<tseng> yeah
<natroll--> i'm aiding in the development of a computer forensics curriculum
<tseng> no reason id possibly want penetration testing and forensics on the same disc
<tseng> I must be crazy.
<natroll--> so, i noticed a lack of distros supporting or geared towards it
<LaserJock> although people interested in one would probably be interested in both
<natroll--> LaserJock, yes, but the requirements for them are very different
<LaserJock> natroll--: fine, but it seems like it might be worth adding forensics to nubuntu
<natroll--> like inherent system behaviors, such as automounting as read only, if automounting at all
<natroll--> LaserJock, check out www.e-fense.com/helix
<LaserJock> natroll--: well, I'm not really knowledgeable in that area but it seems like there might be a common user base
<natroll--> LaserJock, I understand what you're saying, but the requirements for the tasks associated with each are conflicting.  This is why we have separate liveCD distros for penetration testing and computer forensics.  and this is why helix has dropped almost all networking utilities of any kind
<natroll--> example of penetration testing distro: auditor
<LaserJock> hmm, I see
* LaserJock will just stick to the real sciences *grin* j/k
<natroll--> hehe
<Kyral> gah
<natroll--> well, i just see a niche that isn't filled that ubuntu could do nicely
<Kyral> suddenly I am not liking ubuntu's default install
<LaserJock> although I was almost a "computer scientist"
* natroll-- kicks the default for Kyral 
<natroll--> LaserJock, then you learned how to do even simple tasks with a computer, and that was out the door?
<natroll--> erg, i should hush
<LaserJock> natroll--: I just found that I liked chemistry better (albeit Physical Chemistry)
<natroll--> LaserJock, ahh, fun.  are you working in the field or goin to school for it?
<LaserJock> natroll--: trying to finish my PhD at the moment
<Kyral> I have half a mind to move to Debian
<LaserJock> Kyral: and do what?
<Kyral> I dunno
<natroll--> LaserJock, nice :D
<Kyral> I can see the reasoning behind all these decisions...but its making my life a pain....-ERANT
<LaserJock> a pain?
<natroll--> Kyral, make your own preseed?
<Kyral> or my own MetaPack
<Kyral> just leave it on my webserver
<LaserJock> I don't see how K/Ubuntu is any more a pain than Debian.
<natroll--> yeah, i'm working on something at the moment for this
<natroll--> Kyral, something similar i mean
<natroll--> Kyral, messing with preseeds, metapackages, etc
<natroll--> Kyral, let me tell ya, WHAT A PAIN
<LaserJock> Kyral: what is the problem exactly? just curious
<Kyral> Oh, like no XChat (Irssi is installed but that don't TELL you)
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<LaserJock> Kyral: and Debian gives you that?
<Kyral> LaserJock, I'd rather go from scratch :P
<LaserJock> oh, well that makes sense. I've done that before
<LaserJock> server install
<natroll--> it stinks to customize the repos in the installer....it's all very 'hacky'
<LaserJock> but right now I just do everything in Dapper and Sid chroots I have on a sarg box
<LaserJock> "dpkg --get-selections" is also a interesting
<LaserJock> if you have things already set up
<LaserJock> If I could put a 2.4 kernel in Dapper I'd replace sarge with dapper
<minghua> Hmm
* minghua has 2.6 kernels for all his sarge boxes
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, I had to get an early sarge to get the 2.4
* natroll-- sets ubuntu installer on fire
<natroll--> a lot
<minghua> early sarge?  No LaserJock, the official sarge installer supports 2.4 kernel
<minghua> LaserJock: you probably need to boot it with "linux24" or something though
<minghua> then you get a 2.4 kernel
<Kyral> I'll prolly switch over to KDE when I do my reinstall this weekend
<LaserJock> minghua: does it. if I remember right I had to do a sarge that was still "testing" but maybe I'm wrong
<minghua> both for the installer and for the installed system
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<minghua> LaserJock: I am very sure sarge has both 2.4 and 2.6 support for i386, I just don't remember which is default
<natroll--> gnome in dapper is much prettier
<minghua> oh LaserJock your is i386, isn't it?
<LaserJock> minghua: stupid proprietary National Instruments drivers :(
<natroll--> it's like breezy is the ugly younger sister
<Tm_T> natroll--: =)
<Tm_T> natroll--: older
<natroll--> right
<natroll--> thats what i said ;D
<Tm_T> ah, you're right ;)
<natroll--> Tm_T, you should take a look at the Kororaa liveCD, it's like the supermodel next door
<Tm_T> natroll--: I hope Gnome doesn't look like this: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> silly wallpaper though =)
<natroll--> nope, mine sure doesn't
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah 1386
<natroll--> i reinstall and mess around too much for that :/
<Tm_T> natroll--: yeah, because that's my KDE desktop ;)
<natroll--> Tm_T, purdy :)
<LaserJock> that looks like an edubuntu logo up there
<natroll--> kedubuntu
<Tm_T> LaserJock: http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-basic-03.svg
<Tm_T> it's Ubuntu-Edubuntu-Kubuntu
<Tm_T> stupid thing I'm playing around
<natroll--> your poor machine... ;D
* Tm_T is tired to hear "where's kubuntu packages of app foo, there's ubuntu package but that can't be correct"
<Tm_T> natroll--: I only have Kubuntu ofcourse
<Tm_T> I don't need Gnome =)
<natroll--> Tm_T, ahh
<Kyral> GNOME's philosopy has been angering me lately
<natroll--> Tm_T, meh, i like both of them, gnome is more convenient for me with this distro though
<Tm_T> but my idea with that logo is to show that we share same packages mostly
<natroll--> Kyral, simple with sane defaults?
<natroll--> isn't that their philosophy?
<Kyral> sane defaults yes
<natroll--> or am i off?
<Kyral> but I'm a powertweaker lol
<natroll--> yeah, lol
<Kyral> KDE allows you to tweak
<natroll--> yep
<Kyral> but hides them within easy reach
<LaserJock> Here's my current screenshot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10257
<natroll--> and it's pretty
<Kyral> plus...GConf reminds me WAAAY too much of the XP Registry
<minghua> I have a stupid question about amd64 ubuntu.  I don't have amd64 hardware, just curious
<Tm_T> LaserJock: yul
<minghua> where are the 32bit library in amd64 ubuntu go?  did they change locations between breezy and dapper?
<natroll--> Tm_T, i smell mac
<LaserJock> natroll--: its i386 I swear
<natroll--> i'd have a mac if i could afford it
<minghua> I am asking because I see a (Chinese) user talking about a bug related to 32bit libraries
<natroll--> LaserJock, intel mac?
<natroll--> ;D
<LaserJock> natroll--: darn, got me :-)
* natroll-- rummages through LaserJock's moneybags
* LaserJock rummages through US government moneybags ;-)
<natroll--> wow, must be nice
<LaserJock> not especially
<LaserJock> I wanted an AMD64
<Tm_T> LaserJock: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5743023802294495063
<Tm_T> ;)
<natroll--> to quote ferris, "I wanted a car....and I got a computer"
<Kyral> Anyone know if I can spread an LVM group across two HDs?
<minghua> of course you can (although I've never done it)
<natroll--> Kyral, that's it's biggest benefit
<minghua> that's one of the major point of LVM after all
<Kyral> natroll--, I'm gonna do a COMPLETE wipe of my Production Box soon
<Kyral> too much crap
<natroll--> Kyral, yeah, i know the feeling, i do that like once a month or so lately
<Kyral> I want to "unify" my /home and my /anime partitions as one massive LVM group when I do
<natroll--> but i go nuts on it
<Kyral> oh SHIT
<natroll--> poop?
<Kyral> I have to backup my .gnupg folder first
<LaserJock> Tm_T: that's funny, lol
<natroll--> i thought you forgot your mom outside in the cold or something, sheesh
<minghua> always back up your gpg key, not before reinstall :-)
<natroll--> poor old woman in a wheel chair
<Kyral> minghua, I'm nuking the partition
<Kyral> so I have to backup my passwords....my GNUPG...my music...
<natroll--> Kyral, he means just make it a practice, not just before reinstall
<Kyral> ah
<minghua> my point was _always_ keep a backup of your GPG key
<Tm_T> LaserJock: also sooo true
<minghua> because things happen
<Kyral> minghua, yah...
<LaserJock> Tm_T: well, not so much for me. but still funny
<Tm_T> LaserJock: that dock thing in osx... aergh!
<natroll--> pete and repeat were on a boat, pete fell off, who was left?
<Kyral> Basically I have 460 GB combined storage
<Kyral> I'm gonna use 15 for /
<Kyral> and LVM the rest into /home
<natroll--> ha
<natroll--> Kyral, i use my var directory for that
<natroll--> Kyral, for the biggun
<Kyral> 300 GB IDE and 160 GB SATA
<Kyral> so 15 on the IDE and LVM the rest of the IDE + SATA
<natroll--> ok, gl hf
<Kyral> 'cept I know little about LVM lol
<Kyral> could GParted make it?
<LaserJock> man, with all that space I'd have like 10 different distros
<natroll--> google to the rescue, imo
<Kyral> nah I need the space for anime storage
<natroll--> i'm gonna go to bet, i'm over 26 hours awake now
<natroll--> s/bet/bed
<minghua> Kyral: the text-based installer has a good LVM manager for beginners, IMO
<Kyral> hmm
<natroll--> later guys, have fun :D
<LaserJock> good night natroll--
<Kyral> I know the concept...but I dunno the commands to make it lol
<Kyral> actually hmm
<Kyral> this is a chance to redo my partitioning scheme...
<Kyral> I make make a separate /boot while I am at it
<LaserJock> Kyral: why?
<Kyral> dunno
<Kyral> so it can stay unmounted most of the time?
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> well, I'll probably redo my Ubuntu box for Dapper+1
<Kyral> I wish ZFS was ported to Linux
<ajmitch> Kyral: why would you have /boot unmounted?
<Kyral> dunno
<ajmitch> the only reason I have a separate /boot is because / is LVM
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> ajmitch, how efficient is LVM?
<ajmitch> & in my new box, / will be LVM on RAID
<ajmitch> efficient? what do you mean?
<ajmitch> space? speed?
<Kyral> compared to a "normal" partition
<Kyral> both
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> there shouldn't really be a difference
<Kyral> I heard you can live resize with LVM
<Kyral> or at least non-destructive resize
<ajmitch> yes
<Kyral> hmm
<ajmitch> most people don't need that though
<ajmitch> few desktop users, at least
<Kyral> yah but I'm one of those people who tweaks far more than he should
<Mr_Spiff> hey
<Mr_Spiff> can i get debug builds?
<bddebian> debug builds?
<Mr_Spiff> yeah so firefox segfaults on my dapper laptop
<Mr_Spiff> so I want a build with symbols
<Mr_Spiff> $ gdb firefox
<bddebian> I think you can either use nostrip option or remove dh_strip from debian/rules
<Mr_Spiff> i was hoping for more of a change to apt/sources.list and avoid the compiling
<bddebian> Not going to happen, sorry
<bddebian> Debian and Ubuntu strip all packages afaik
<Mr_Spiff> yeah it would be a very large repos.
<Mr_Spiff> but wouldn't it lead to better bug reports?
<Erlang> The people that know how to use Debug package should also know how to rebuild a package with dh_strip removed right?
<Mr_Spiff> kinda.  See what I would do when reporting this bug is attach the core w/ symbols or an indication of what went wrong
<Mr_Spiff> now, I have to make firefox compile on crappy laptop and hope the same problem occurs...
<Mr_Spiff> does launchpad include debian bugs
<Mr_Spiff> or do I search this, debian and moz bugs?
<Erlang> I see your point.  It has been made several times I think, but I think the general concensus are that it's not practical enough to be supported technically.  That's how I read it.
<Mr_Spiff> cool just venting.  Once I start it will probably become easy to compile stuff
<minghua> Hmm, can an uploader archive his own uplod on REVU?
<Kyral> Night MOTU
<minghua> Hmm, scim-m17n indeed seem to be broken in dapper...
<LaserJock> hmm, didn't that just get uploaded
<LaserJock> I thought I saw that go by in dapper-changes recently
<LaserJock> minghua: have you noticed the debtags thread in debian-science?
<minghua> LaserJock: I think you saw m17n-db
<minghua> LaserJock: yes, but I doubt debtags would be very useful for ubuntu
<LaserJock> minghua: perhaps, I wonder if our list might be of use the Debian?
<LaserJock> s/the/to/
<LaserJock> probably not I guess.
<minghua> LaserJock: in which way?  the debtag is multi-demensional, what area would your list help (I admit I haven't looked at it recently)?
<LaserJock> minghua: well I think the idea is to be able to find science related apps by discipline perhaps
<LaserJock> we need to have a comprehensive list of packages
<LaserJock> but maybe we could eventually break those down by discipline too
<LaserJock> I don't know, I was just thinking of ways we can help debian-science
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah I agree that's a good idea
<minghua> LaserJock: is your list already separating the packages by disciplines?
<LaserJock> minghua: right now I have ~ 420 source packages split up into math, science, electronics, and misc
<minghua> from what I read debtags has this field:: facet which can differentiate disciplines
<LaserJock> minghua: where math, science, and electronics just come from there respective sections nothing difficult
<minghua> LaserJock: but that's just section, isn't it?
<minghua> yeah, that's what I thought.  and I feel sometimes maintainer miscategorize their package to wrong section
<LaserJock> right, but I think we see more of the breadth of packages because we look after them all
<LaserJock> so maybe we are better able to provide more appropriate lists
<minghua> LaserJock: if we want to work on that, then yes, I agree it would be useful to Debian, especially the debtags team
<LaserJock> I don't think it should be our top priority for sure, but it may be something useful for us in the future
<LaserJock> I would like to have stuff to offer debian-science that is easier for us to do because of our structure
<minghua> yeah, it's not much use to categorize the packages if they are uninstallable or plainly crash on start ;-)
<LaserJock> for sure, but then that is maybe another area
<LaserJock> I think we can have an overall better feel for the shape the science related packages are in
<G0SUB> minghua: LaserJock
<minghua> LaserJock: to be honest I don't feel _I_ want to get a overall better feel myself
<minghua> LaserJock: I am not that ambitious to shepherd all science packages in ubuntu
<G0SUB> minghua: how stable is scim-m17n ?
<minghua> G0SUB: well, it plainly doesn't start here
<G0SUB> minghua: same here ...
<LaserJock> minghua: I can understand that, but as a group I think we are better able to look at things
<minghua> G0SUB: I'll have to look at it more closely later
<G0SUB> minghua: okay, that's fine
<LaserJock> minghua: for instance it is going to be relatively easy for us to see how many and where bugs are
<G0SUB> minghua: btw, are there any chances of getting SCIM into main / the CD?
<minghua> LaserJock: sure, if you need help on computation physics/chemistry part, I am willing to help
<minghua> G0SUB: I am not involved in that part, please contace freeflying for main inclusion of SCIM
<G0SUB> minghua: fine
<minghua> okay, I'll log out and test scim-m17n again...
<xBeatrix> uhm......hello guys.   am not an ubuntu repository mainainer but have a few questions.......is that ok if i ask you guys? :-[:-[:-[
<LaserJock> xBeatrix: maybe :-)
<minghua> now I am in real trouble:  I can't figure out why scim is autostarted when I login :-(
<minghua> hmm, maybe I have an idea
<LaserJock> xBeatrix: what's your question?
<minghua> yeah, got it right this time :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: bug?
<minghua> LaserJock: not really, just scim trying to be too smart
<LaserJock> oh, I hate that. MS Office always tries that on me ;-)
<minghua> LaserJock: scim has this feature to autostart when some condition is met
<LaserJock> interesting
<minghua> the problem is that these condition keeps changing from release to release
<xBeatrix> i followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<minghua> and since I don't use this autostart feature, I forgot it in the first place
<xBeatrix> when i came to:
<xBeatrix> cd $BUILD sudo apt-ftparchive -c $APTCONF generate /path/to/apt-ftparchive-deb.conf
<xBeatrix> when i typed:  sudo apt-ftparchive -c $APTCONF generate /path/to/apt-ftparchive-deb.conf
<xBeatrix> it says:
<xBeatrix> E: Could not open file /dists/breezy/extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz.new  - open (2 Nop such file or directory)
<xBeatrix> E: Could not open file /dists/breezy/extras/binary-i386/Packages.new -  open (2 Nop such file or directory)
<xBeatrix> E: Error processing directory pool/extras
<xBeatrix> Done Packages, Starting contents. Done. 0B in 0 archives. Took 0s
<LaserJock> xBeatrix: have you looked at the apt-ftparchive man page? and make sure you are doing it right?
<ajmitch> and do you actually have the configuration files it wanted, and you didn't literally type out /path/to/apt-ftparchive-deb.conf ?
<xBeatrix> i got these files : apt-ftparchive-deb.conf
<xBeatrix> apt-ftparchive-udeb.conf
<xBeatrix> apt-ftparchive-extra.conf
<LaserJock> and they have been properly modified?
<xBeatrix> i created those files from:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/ ):
<xBeatrix> i think so.....:(:-[
<xBeatrix> changed the paths and everything..
<Gloubiboulga> Hello Universe :)
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga> minghua, congrats :)
<minghua> Thanks Gloubiboulga
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga: how's texmaker in Debian going?
<Gloubiboulga> LaserJock, not that good...
<Gloubiboulga> I didn't get any answer on the mentors ML
<Gloubiboulga> but I didn't spent enough time and energy on this for the moment
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga: sometimes it takes a few tries I think
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<Gloubiboulga> LaserJock, the package for the new release is also on REVU btw
<Gloubiboulga> waiting for comments/advocates :)
<minghua> Gloubiboulga: did you get an UVF exception for texmaker?
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga: you might try the debian-tetex-maint ML too
<Gloubiboulga> minghua, yes
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga: really? I didn't see that. cool
<minghua> hmm, good, I'll try this new texmaker package
<Gloubiboulga> LaserJock, ok
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga: yeah, I might have to try it out ;-)
<tritium> minghua: wow, I thought kile had replaced texmaker, but I guess it was ktexmaker it replaced.
<LaserJock> minghua: what do you use in OSX for latex?
<minghua> tritium: why to me?  I am a new texmaker user :-)
<minghua> LaserJock: Err...  ssh to a linux box and use tetex there? :-)
<minghua> does that count?
<LaserJock> lol, makes sense
<LaserJock> A postdoc in my lab uses TeXShop and likes it so I just wondered
<tritium> TeXShop is nice on MacOS
<minghua> I heard about several nice TeX software in OS X, but I never remember the name
<LaserJock> well, I installed it but I haven't really tried it out
<LaserJock> gotta get crackin' on my dissertation soon :|
<freeflying> LaserJock: you can try xetex
<LaserJock> freeflying: interesting, thanks for the tip
<dholbach> good morning
<minghua> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey minghua
<siretart> morning
<siretart> minghua: grats for motuness! :)
<minghua> Thanks siretart
<ajmitch> hi all
<ajmitch> how are you?
* StevenK waves to ajmitch, dholbach and various other people.
* ajmitch gives dholbach a big HUG to celebrate HUG day
<ajmitch> hey StevenK
<StevenK> Well, I'm more than happy for someone to give me a bug to fix, since I haven't been been doing much since FF.
* ajmitch wouldn't mind a good beer instead :)
<ajmitch> StevenK: I've done approximately nothing :)
<dholbach> ajmitch_: that's on Friday :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: aw
* ajmitch gives dholbach a beer instead
* minghua has quite a bunch of scim bugs
<dholbach> :-)
<minghua> but I wonder StevenK would be interested in fixing those :-(
<ajmitch> sure he would
<ajmitch> StevenK: as a start: https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs
<siretart> hey ajmitch, hi StevenK!
<ajmitch> and there are a *lot* of universe bugs that noone has had time to assign to MOTU yet
<ajmitch> hey siretart
<minghua> StevenK: you are linda's upstream author, aren't you?
<ajmitch> so even sorting through malone & assigning unassigned bugs could be good
<ajmitch> though I think that's something that will be encouraged for people to do on the HUG day
* ajmitch needs to work on something
* Mongoose is away: /_\ zzZzZZZZzz
<siretart> ajmitch: have you seen the ifupdown integration work in wpasupplicant? are you happy with it?
<ajmitch> I haven't tested it well yet sorry
<siretart> n/m
<minghua> siretart, ajmitch: you guys are REVU admins, right?  Can an uploader archive his own uploads?
<ajmitch> welcome back, Hobbsee
<ajmitch> minghua: I don't know
<Hobbsee> thanks ajmitch
<Hobbsee> darn nm-applet, running amok with kubuntu...
<ajmitch> heh
<desrt> amok or amuck?
* ajmitch blames kde
<minghua> ajmitch: can you archive uploads then?  if yes please help archive http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1546
<ajmitch> desrt: they're the same
<minghua> I've written the reasons in comments
<desrt> er. what's the name of that kde application that has a name similar to 'amok'?
<ajmitch> amarok
<desrt> right.
<ajmitch> minghua: done
<minghua> ajmitch: thanks!
* Yagisan finally gets around to installing flight5
* ajmitch still has to do that
<ajmitch> I've just been dist-upgrading the laptop
<Hobbsee> desrt: either
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and it's having trouble with gnome too!  :P
<Yagisan> I like the new menu. Looks much friendlier
* Hobbsee needs to reinstall this fubar'd system, i think
<ajmitch> Yagisan: which menu?
<desrt> Hobbsee; i was under the mistaken impression that one of them was a music player
<Yagisan> ajmitch: the install menu
<ajmitch> ok
<Hobbsee> desrt: ah...amarok is, yes.
<Hobbsee> and now it's screwed my wireless :(
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: you fubar'd an Ubuntu system ?
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: sure
<Hobbsee> well, not *that* fubar'd...
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: that must have taken a lot of effort on you part!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it works, i'm on it now - i just cant get the wireless to work with it!
<Yagisan> yes my rr key is stuck
<Yagisan> note to self - new coffee is very sticky - try to avoid spilling more on the keyboard
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: i frequently manage to screw up my system :P  - especially when i try to get things from svn, or install gnome/xfce
<minghua> Yagisan: help testing scim-uim, will you? ;-)
<Hobbsee> or, more, it doesnt run the way i want it to.
<Yagisan> minghua: the whole point of getting flight 5 installed was to test scim. I'm looking at blowing away the breezy systems, rather then upgrading
<minghua> Yagisan: oh great, thanks
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: that is why I have 12 chroots. Much easier to fix
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> sheesh!
<minghua> Yagisan: by the way scim-m17n seems to be broken right now, so don't be surprised if you see that as well
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: 3x 200GB in RAID 5. I need something other then 200GB of media files to fill it
<Hobbsee> hehe good point
<Yagisan> minghua: ok - I'll be aware of it
<ajmitch> Yagisan: nice :)
<ajmitch> Yagisan: I have 3x250GB SATA drives sitting beside me
<ajmitch> ready to put into the computer
<Yagisan> I have found 1 drawback though :(
<ajmitch> oh?
<Yagisan> the heat from the hard disks, is so mauch that my dvd-rw will not read or write any disks, unless the system has a cold start
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> though you are in sydney..
<Yagisan> yet my cd-rw spit out cd's as fast as I can burn them
* ajmitch has a roomy case with quite a lot of fans in it
* Yagisan has a full tower with lots of fans and a huge pedistal fan pointing at it
<cyberix> slomo: Next to be released GNUnet 0.7.0c will have huge improvements to functionality of the network. When is the last date it can still make it for Dapper?
<Yagisan> bbl - time to apt-get install food
<Mithrandir> cyberix: upstream version freeze was a long time ago
<cyberix> Which is sad. :-)
<cyberix> How important do fixes need to be so they get into a stable release?
<Mithrandir> critical or security.
<cyberix> critical is defined as?
<Mithrandir> "does not work at all"
<cyberix> ok
<cyberix> Bye bye by now. I'll go by my friend to buy some food.
<cyberix> and thanks
* minghua smiles at the first bug on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/BugsForExtraPoints
<highvoltage> have anyone here ever seen "Who's line is it anyway"?
<G0SUB> hello!
<G0SUB> are there any issues with X locking up?
<G0SUB> it says Error in I830WaitLpRing()
<ajmitch> StevenK: ping
<StevenK> Pong.
<ajmitch> want to look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linda/+bug/30860 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30860 in linda "Fails with "Unable to find a suitable .mo file" error" [Major,Confirmed] 
<ajmitch> since you know it best :)
* StevenK has a plan.
<ajmitch> a cunning plan?
<StevenK> So cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel.
<ajmitch> excellent
<StevenK> However, I'm not in the mood to hack on Linda.
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> malone is so very broken at times
<minghua> yeah, like count closed bugs in the "package summary" page...
<ajmitch> or viewing unassigned bugs from /distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ajmitch> advanced search just seems to show everything, no matter what
<minghua> yeah, I remember annoyed by that, too
* StevenK wonders how out of date his Sid chroot is.
* ajmitch just updated his one today
<ajmitch> it's a problem when people want you to sponsor debian uploads :)
<minghua> you DDs can always ssh into a debian machine and use the sid chroot there, can't you?  ;-)
<StevenK> If we wanted to.
<ajmitch> if we really really had to
<StevenK> minghua: You may need to bitch at the DSA to get Build-Depends installed.
<StevenK> Er, s/You/We/
<ajmitch> plus I can carry my chroot on my laptop & work offline
<minghua> Ah, I see, so it's much harder than I thought
<minghua> so if, say, you need a specific porting box to hunt down a arch dependent bug, you need to contact the admin to install build-depends first?
<minghua> that kind of sucks
<StevenK> They are usually pretty quick
<ajmitch> StevenK: though it'd be annoying if the build-depends conflict with what other people need
<StevenK> Conflicts: gcc
* StevenK sniggers.
<StevenK> ajmitch: The things I do for you. I'm even looking at Linda.
<ajmitch> thanks! :)
<Mez> argh
<Mez> theres like - a well known open source cm
<Mez> cms *
<Mez> and I cant remember the name of it
<Mez> anyone got a hint
<freeflying> Mez: mambo or drupal
<Mez> freeflying, ah
<Mez> it was joomla I was thinking of :D
<Mez> previously known as mambo
<ajmitch> night all
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch
<Yagisan> I really should spell check before posting to mailing lists. That Bird Flu from Ubuntu post is funny
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: link, if you have it on you?
<sebest_> hello, do you think that a package for captive-ntfs could enter universe: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ ?
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016478.html
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Yagisan> w00t - language-pack-ja can't be installed because of missing deps. :(
<ogra> its in full rework currently ... there is a i10n sprint going on in london currently
<Yagisan> I see. So I picked a bad time to do flight 5 testing
<tseng> you can test flight 5 just fine without a dist-upgrade
<ogra> yeah
<Yagisan> I'm testing a "new install"
<nagyv> I was redirected to you from ubuntu+1 with my question: dear dappers, I just would like to know about Dapper's lifespan. I have read somewhere that it will be the official release for 5 years? How this relates to the half-year plans?
<G0SUB> nagyv 5 year lifespan means that it will be supported for 5 years
<G0SUB> nagyv six month releases will continue with that
<G0SUB> nagyv half year releases are supported for 1.5 years
* Hobbsee is greatful - she wouldnt want a UVF for the next five years!
<nagyv> the 5 year support means that there will be added programs too? Like Firefox1.0->Firefox 1.5 was "missing" with Breezy.
<G0SUB> nagyv no ... security fixes and critical bug fixes
<nagyv> I am alway affraid of upgradeing my actual distro. :(
<Spec> you must like debian
<G0SUB> heh
<nagyv> Spec: I am a user, not a developper. I like my os setup up as is, and I don't like to waste time to reconfigure things.
<G0SUB> nagyv that's a fine idea
<G0SUB> nagyv Dapper will be good for you ...
<koke> hi all!
<koke> I have a patch for a package but we are in freeze right?
<koke> msttcorefonts is not installable since it tries to download from belnet sf mirror, which is not workinkg anymore
<Mithrandir> I should probably fix that, then.
<ogra> hmm, it worked last weekend when i installed my GFs new laptop
<koke> Mithrandir: I've changed belnet to kent
<koke> it's the new UK mirror
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Kyral> Morning MOTU
<bddebian> Heya Kyral
<dolson> this might be a stupid question, but is there something I can put in my sources to always use ubuntu_current_release+1 ?
<dolson> kinda like debian "sid" or "unstable"
<bddebian> dolson: Not that I could think of because Ubuntu always names the releases
<Tm_T> also first month of current+1 is "exciting" ;)
<dolson> wouldn't it be easy to add an alias like "devel" or "ubuntu" or something?
<Tm_T> so imo not a good idea
<dolson> well, it might not be a good idea for end users to use it
<Tm_T> yeah
<dolson> but developers have to use it
<Tm_T> and devel should not be that lazy ;)
<dolson> yes we should
<Tm_T> haha
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Who is the MOTU of the day? :)
<bddebian> You are, congratulations. ;-)
<MrFaber> Or the MOTU for loop-aes-source? :)
<MrFaber> I am no MOTU, I am only a little bug reporter :)
<MrFaber> Please fix the bug
<dolson> what's the bug number?
<MrFaber> bug 30230
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30230 in loop-aes-source "loop-aes module can't be created in Dapper Drake" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30230
<MrFaber> where is the bot
<MrFaber> ah :)
<MrFaber> the debian sid version fix it but dapper has problems with other modules too
<MrFaber> so it might be a problem of the m-a
<MrFaber> module-assistant
<MrFaber> same error while building nvidia and fglrx modules
<MrFaber> I know that this isn't needed
<MrFaber> but it should work
<MrFaber> bbl
<phanatic> hi people
<phanatic> raphink: ping
<raphink> phanatic: pong
<phanatic> raphink: do you have time to help me a bit?
<raphink> hmm I was about to do something :(
<raphink> so depends how long it takes ;)
<phanatic> just some quick questions :) can i /msg you?
<raphink> sure
<Tonio_> afternoon :)
<phanatic> hi Tonio_
<lucas> hello motus
<LaserJock> hi lucas
<phanatic> hi lucas
<Kyral> hey guys
<ajmitch> hello
<bddebian> Heya Kyral, ajmitch
<Kyral> gah, pup fell asleep on my lap lol
<LaserJock> hi Kyral bddebian ajmitch and slomo_ :-)
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<slomo_> hi LaserJock
<fabo> LaserJock: fix your link to ubuntu packaging guide on your blog :)
<Kyral> LJ has a blog?
<hub> www.livejournal.com
<fabo> http://laserjock.wordpress.com/ ;)
<hub> a sorry wrong LJ
<hub> :-)
<Kyral> LJ has a blog?
<Kyral> whoops
<Kyral> damn up arrow!
<hub> time to add to to planet
* hub wonder if he show add his
<LaserJock> fabo: ahh, crap. thanks for catching that
<Kyral> I keep meaning to email Jeff about adding mine
<Kyral> but 90% of it is me ranting about non Linux stuff lol
<fabo> in fact just links of "Hello MOTU world!" are crap
<LaserJock> Kyral: I think you can have a particular category linked to planet
<Kyral> he Ubuntu category only has one entry lol
<Kyral> azuredreams.us if you wanna look at it
<LaserJock> fabo: ok, fixed now. thanks
<fabo> np
<dolson> hmm, it's almost 3pm. I need a nap
<LaserJock> well, you guys weren't supposed to find my blog until it was massively cool ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<fabo> heh :)
<Kyral> Actually I don't care about what people think of my blog
<Kyral> I just use it to blow off steam :P
<fabo> lurking on raphink's blog and find yours :)
<LaserJock> fabo: ah, yes. raphink and I have been doing some blog development together ;-)
<Kyral> Actually I should add RSS feeds from yours LJ :P
<raphink> lol
<raphink> blog dev LOL
<Kyral> I wanna hack WP
<raphink> nice :)
<raphink> WP is very well done
<LaserJock> raphink has done some cool things with his blog. I'm just getting going
<Kyral> Wanna put a bunch of hose "Powered By" GFX on there
<raphink> well seth's blog is very nice, too
<Kyral> damn my busted "T" key
<raphink> he's done a nice thing with WP too
<Kyral> Like I can put Powered By Ubuntu, Debian, Apache, Xen...
<raphink> Powered by the MOTU SuperCow Powers
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> LJ I added you to my blogroll
<LaserJock> Kyral: likewise ;-)
<spacey> is there a chance the latest wine release 0.9.10 will be included in dapper?
<spacey> it has improved esd support
<spacey> which is nice for thinclients
<ajmitch> there's a chance, perhaps
<spacey> not sure yet if that improved stuff is enough for my problem
<ajmitch> if you get a UVF exception report written up real quick & someone gets packages ready
<spacey> 0.9.9 is in iirc
<Kyral> is it a good idea to stash your GPG stuff on a USB Flash Drive?
<ajmitch> & if it's considered important enough to get these fixes in
<spacey> i want to test if it solves my esd problems first
<spacey> i hope to be able to do that tomorrow
<LaserJock> Kyral: it is good to stash your GPG stuff where ever you can on as many things as you can ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I was just looking at a 1 GB USB Flash Drive
<ajmitch> LaserJock: only if it's stored securely
<LaserJock> I have my keys, etc. on ~5 different computers
<Kyral> encrypt the filesysttem, then put stuff like GPG and my KWallet
<Kyral> on it
<ajmitch> Kyral: where would you use this?
<Kyral> personal use. So I can carry my GPG everywhere instead of relying on my desktop?
<Kyral> Remember the UBZ when I had to borrow someone's laptop to ssh to my Desktop to print out my Key for signing?
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> so you put your gpg key on untrusted computers
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> I encrypt the FS, and only I know the decryption password
<ajmitch> but to *use* the key on another computer, you need to decrypt on that computer
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> okay I get it
<Kyral> its better then having the FS unencrypted
<ajmitch> certainly
* ajmitch has his gpg & ssh key on an encrypted partition also
<ajmitch> but I only use it on systems I trust
<Kyral> Yah I only plan to really use this when I need it. I mean I trust the school's computers. I trust my laptop (Which I tend o have on me away from my Desktop)
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't have any encrypted partitions anywhere :(
<ajmitch> why do you trust that the school's computers are secure?
<Kyral> 1) Because most of he time I use the ones in the COSI and ITL and I'm on the Maintenance Teams for both
<Kyral> 2) If not those, I carry a LiveCD to boot any computer I encounter :P
* tseng makes a frail gesture and hardware based keyloggers
<tseng> and a dozen other things
<Kyral> You can never be 100% secure
<Kyral> or else you wouldn't store the info outside your brain
<tseng> you can be alot more secure if you dont decrpyt your private keys on very public systems
<Kyral> Like I said, the possibility of that happening is low due to he fact my Laptop is almost always with me when I am away from my home system
<tseng> are you a MOTU yet
<LaserJock> ok, so it is good to encrypt you private keys as long as you are on a non-public system?
<Kyral> me?
<Kyral> No..I have been slacking during Dapper due to schoolwork and a new found interest in my server
<tseng> LaserJock: the keys themselves are encrypted
<tseng> LaserJock: encrypting the disk they are on is a bit overboard imo
<Kyral> its not a HD...just a USB Flash Drive
<LaserJock> tseng: ok, so what is your recommendation for gpg key security?
<tseng> encrypt the key itself with a password, keep it on one pc
<tseng> and on a cdr in a lockbox or similar
<tseng> revoke key in the lockbox too
<tseng> and dont put it on other pcs
<tseng> the one its on shouldnt be open to inbound traffic from the internet
<Kyral> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive?highlight=%28GPG%29 <-- This looks like a nice howto
<Kyral> Crap! I need to put a roast in the oven!
<Kyral> brb!
<minghua> I put my gpg key on my usb flash disk
<tseng> thats not the end of the world until you put it in $randomlabpc and decrypt it into memory
<tseng> there's still 256 bit encryption on your key if your usb disk is lost or stoleny
<tseng> -y
<LaserJock> arggh, now I'm getting confused. To sign things you need your private key?
<tseng> yes, of course
<LaserJock> ok, so I sign things from ~4 computers
* Mithrandir personally likes smart cards instead.
<LaserJock> tseng: but that is ok as long as they aren't public computers, right?
<tseng> if you trust all 4 computers its fine
<tseng> but it seems like the definition of 'trust' is laxer for some of us
<tseng> this gets alot more important if your key is in the ubuntu keyring
<LaserJock> but you basically shouldn't sign anything on a computer you don't trust
<tseng> you got it.
<LaserJock> ok, so they key is already encrypted, correct?
<tseng> when you sign something, you type in a passphrase?
<LaserJock> right
<tseng> yep.
<tseng> its protected by that
<LaserJock> ok, so as long as I only use trusted computers and backup my key and revoke on a cdr or something then I should be OK?
<tseng> yeah.
<LaserJock> ok, I was just worried I needed more protection
<LaserJock> although I should maybe try to trim down the number of computers I have my key on
<tseng> if you asked Manoj Srivastava he might give you a slightly different answer
<tseng> but thats mine :)
<LaserJock> hmm, email I think would be the only problem for me
* Kyral reads the convo
<LaserJock> tseng: how do you deal with signed/encrypted emails?
<LaserJock> tseng: sorry if I'm bugging you too much. Now that I'm a MOTU I want to be careful.
* Kyral is just very paranoid :P
<tseng> LaserJock: same as now is probably ok
<LaserJock> k
* Kyral hopes to get MOTU next "cycle"
<LaserJock> I'm going to take my key off the department server though. It seems to get attacked pretty regularly.
<LaserJock> I forgot I had it on there
<Kyral> heh, mine is only on my deskop
<Kyral> When I reinstall I'm gonna transfer to a flash card temp
<Kyral> I can ust move he folder back into ~ when I reinstall right?
<LaserJock> well, email has been difficult for me so I think I had it on there once so I could send a signed email
<phanatic> Kyral: maybe you should have /home on a separate partition if you reinstall regurarly...
<Kyral> phanatic, I do lol
<Kyral> this is the first reinsall in about 5 months
<phanatic> oh, then it's just for backup i suppose :)
<Kyral> yah, everyhing else gets uploaded to my server for the ime
<Kyral> Just that I'm gonna use a new partitioning scheme
<LaserJock> hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo LaserJock, Kyral, *
<Kyral> hey crimsun
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> and of course bddebianIsGod
<bddebian> Ack :'-(
<LaserJock> a MIA God ;-)
<bddebian> Doh :''(
<bddebian> Heya netzmeister
<LaserJock> lol, just teasing bddebian
<bddebian> netzmeister: I got it.  I had to use noapic AND nolapic
<LaserJock> nabend netzmeister :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: ouch. Do we need to blacklist a motherboard?
<bddebian> "blacklist a motherboard"?
<netzmeister> hi bddebian, hi LaserJock
<netzmeister> bddebian:  that sounds good
<netzmeister> ;-)
<redguy> hi netzmeister , hi bddebian , ni LaserJock
<bddebian> Hello redguy
<netzmeister> bddebian:  what's nolapic?
<bddebian> No freakin' clue :-)
<bddebian> No Logical APIC?
<crimsun> bddebian: yeah, the kernel probably needs to know about that motherboard needing noapic and nolapic
<netzmeister> ah okay
<sebas_> Hi guys. Sorry to bug you. But i just found yet another debian maintainer who just didn't understand Universe.
<bddebian> OK damnit, now I get:  ALERT! /dev/ida/c0d0p2 does not exist, dropping to a shell??? WTF :_(
<crimsun> bddebian: try keybuk if he's in #ubuntu-boot
<G0SUB> sebas_: ?
<Kyral> I didn't understand Main and Contrib lol
<Kyral> so it goes both ways :P
<sebas_> I want to help him. So i searched some document to tell him what exactly Universe is and why it's there
<LaserJock> sebas_: you expect a Debian maintainer to understand Universe?
<Kyral> I barely understand Universe
<Kyral> lol
<sebas_> lol
<Kyral> well, Multiverse more than Universe
<G0SUB> Universe == Community supported
<Kyral> yah I klnow
<sebas_> I know.
<Kyral> Multiverse == Non-Free
<G0SUB> Multiverse == Community supported non-free
<ogra> bddebian, you got it booting ? wow :)
<G0SUB> that's all there is
<bddebian> ogra: Well I got it installed, obviously not booting :-)
<ogra> hey but you got the kernel to boot already :)
<sebas_> He complaint about the lack of security support
<ogra> bddebian, is that sata ?
<LaserJock> sebas_: makes sense
<bddebian> ogra: Hardware RAID5 SCSI
<Kyral> wha is that Mach?
<LaserJock> sebas_: does he get it now?
* ogra throws envious looks at bddebian 
<sebas_> LaserJock: not really. The question is, why is it even there.
<ogra> bddebian, sure the controller is supported
<LaserJock> sebas_: why is what even there?
<bddebian> It got picked up on install..?
<sebas_> LaserJock: Ubuntu's Universe
<raphink> who is running mach ?
<Kyral> lol
<ogra> bddebian, then its udev bug ....
<Kyral> I want to try the HURD...but according to bddebian network support blows
<raphink> Kyral: ah?
<bddebian> Kyral: I didn't say that, I said we don't have PCMCIA / wireless support officially yet
* raphink couldn't get the internet on the hurd 2 years ago cause he had pppoe
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> bddebian, so my onboard Ethernet port would work?
<crimsun> sebas_: universe exists to contain Debian's main, but Ubuntu's main is a much smaller subset of supported packages
<bddebian> Kyral: In many cases
<LaserJock> sebas_: I look at it this way. Universe allows for Ubuntu to focus more on Main
<bddebian> raphink: We still don't have ppp :-(  Though I recently was able to build um-ppp
<crimsun> sebas_: the core devs simply lack the resources to support universe in addition to main
<Kyral> hmm
<raphink> bddebian: it's ok I've got dhcp now ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's only been in that state for several years now
<raphink> bddebian: how is the port to L4 going?
<ajmitch> raphink: ha
<bddebian> ajmitch: Along with lots of other things :-)
<raphink> hehe
<bddebian> raphink: It's not.  Those folks are looking at Coyotos now
<raphink> lol
<Kyral> bddebian, I may try dual booting HURD and Dapper when I reinstall my Desktop
<sebas_> crimsun: And to supply alternative programs to the users if needed. Because main allready tries to fulfill the most needed functionality.
<raphink> bddebian: when is there to be a real work towards a real goal ?
* raphink would love to see a real hurd someday
<crimsun> sebas_: sure, that's another way of considering it
<bddebian> raphink: I suppose that depends on who you ask :-(
<Kyral> Wait, can QEmu run the HURD?
<raphink> bddebian: well I'm interested in the hurd really
<bddebian> Kyral: Yes
<Kyral> I'm just bored and thought "why the hell not"
<raphink> bddebian: but then you see, it _almost_ worked on mach, then they switched to L4, and after a few month it's not L4 anymore...
<raphink> bddebian: assuming a technical choice and going forward might help going somewhere
<raphink> that's how I see it at least ;)
<bddebian> raphink: There is some renewed interest in Mach recently
<Kyral> Doesn't Solaris run on Mach?
<bddebian> And the folks looking at Coyotos
<raphink> I thought Mach was horribly slow for the task
<bddebian> It needs fixed yes
<raphink> Kyral: MacOS too ;)
<Kyral> well hell lol
<raphink> runs on a mix of BSD on top of GNU Mach
<raphink> iirc
<Kyral> hmm
<bddebian> Yes
<sebas_> crimsun: I think that's a big difference to Debian which just tries to supply all possible apps/librarys and let the (overwhelmed) user decide what he wants.
<Kyral> Dual Boot Dapper and Nexenta? :P
<bddebian> Well Darwin does anyway
<raphink> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> ogra: What type of udev issue?
<raphink> bddebian: from what I remember K6 on top of Mach was horribly slow
<raphink> it would take a few seconds to run basic commands
<raphink> on a 2GHz comp
<raphink> haven't tested again since
<bddebian> raphink: K9/K10 are significantly better both in performance and stability
<raphink> what runs on it?
<bddebian> But we do still have slowness due to some Mach limitations
<raphink> is gnome installable without spending a few days on it?
<ajmitch> bddebian: unless you have modern hardware, with things like irq sharing? :)
<Kyral> K7? We aren't talking Athlon Cores now are we?
<ajmitch> Kyral: no
<ogra> bddebian, udev does pattern matching on device IDs, likely yours just isnt covered ...
<raphink> bddebian: well MacOS is fast enough and based on Mach since years... and Darwin is open-source so you could see how it's implemented
<ogra> bddebian, get Keybuk, he'll be intrested to fix that
<ajmitch> raphink: completely different architecture
<bddebian> raphink: Not yet because I'm fighting with qt-x11 and apparently a libonobui issue in debian
<raphink> ok
<ajmitch> raphink: and besides, it's not ubuntu ;)
<raphink> ajmitch : but why blame the microkernel?
<bddebian> raphink: SOme have or are looking at osfmach
<Riddell> bddebian: what's up with qt?
<raphink> ajmitch: might be gnubuntu some time soon (or not)
<ajmitch> Riddell: hurd stuff, nothing to worry about
<raphink> Riddell: do you track "qt" in channels?
<bddebian> Riddell: I need a good approach to get rid of PATH_MAX usage.
<Riddell> raphink: I just track all channels
<raphink> Riddell: for every word ? ;)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> can't escape me
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: we need you handling ubuntu bugs, not hurd bugs
<Kyral> Ubuntu/HURD :P
<raphink> Kyral: Gnubuntu
<bddebian> ajmitch: You don't need me at all :-)
<Kyral> *DUCKS!*
<bddebian> No, UbuntGNU
<raphink> bddebian: that's unpronounceable...
<ajmitch> we need everyone we can get to work on universe bugs
<Kyral> Well, the HURD package is already in Ubuntu-Repos....
* ajmitch gives up & goes back to hacking
<raphink> Kyral: where?
<bddebian> Kyral: Is it really?
<Kyral> I think so
<Kyral> lemme check
<Kyral> yah, crosshurd is in there
<Kyral> its in Universe
<raphink> crosshurd is to install a debian system
<raphink> not an ubuntu one
<raphink> iirc
<ogra> why does it use black music ?
<Kyral> Yah but there isn't much difference between Ubuntu and Debian IMO
<ogra> oh, its magic ...
<raphink> lol
<raphink> Kyral: well then you just talk about Debian GNU/Hurd
<Kyral> lol
<raphink> which is the only Hurd OS anyway, since the Gentoo GNU/Hurd project stopped iirc
<Kyral> I should just make an Ubuntu Qemu image and try it
<LaserJock> I'm trying Ubuntu in a Qemu image in OSX today :-)
<Mr_Spiff> is qemu good?
<Mr_Spiff> better than vmware?
<redguy> Mr_Spiff: define "better"
<redguy> Mr_Spiff: its better, because it has a free license
<bddebian> Actually some folks have recently revived the Gentoo stuff I think too
<Mr_Spiff> redguy, vmware server is *free
<LaserJock> Mr_Spiff: qemu is also better for OSX since there isn't a vmware-player download for Mac
<Mr_Spiff> LaserJock, cool
<Mr_Spiff> is qemu easy?
<bddebian> Riddell: No comment? :-)
<redguy> Mr_Spiff: free as in no $$, or free as "you can tamper with the source code" ?
<bddebian> Kyral: I'm looking for the Hurd on Qemu wiki that Andar just wrote
<Riddell> bddebian: no ideas some immediately to mind
<LaserJock> Mr_Spiff: http://www.kberg.ch/q/ has a wonderful Qemu frontend for OSX
<Mr_Spiff> redguy, yeah free beer free
<bddebian> Kyral: Here ya go:  http://hurd.gnufans.org/bin/view/Distrib/HurdOnQEMU
<redguy> Mr_Spiff: see? that's why it's worse :-)
<bddebian> Riddell: Well I have a few patches but I don't know if they are acceptable upstream (or even correct for that matter)
<Riddell> bddebian: qt upstream doesn't usually accept patches
<Riddell> they have to re-write them if they do
<bddebian> Riddell: Well I mean even for Debian
<Tonio_> siretart: ping ?
* siretart *yawns*
<siretart> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> siretart: hi ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: I noticed you upload a few month ago wlassistant, bug it never got in dapper
<Tonio_> siretart: I suspect elmo rejected it because of it's name, but if you have logs, It'd be nice ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: latest version if mostly debugged, and actually the only wireless working tool on kubuntu, so I'd like to make the necessary stuff to get it in
<siretart> uff, did you get a reject mail?
<siretart> are you sure it isn't still in NEW?
<Tonio_> siretart: nope, I wasn't in kathie's queue at that moment...
<siretart> err, we are running launchpad now for a while. katie/dak was disabled some time ago
<Tonio_> siretart: it was in November 12, so I assume it is not still in the queue
<Tonio_> :)
<ajmitch> hey siretart
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<Tonio_> siretart: if you don't have mail logs, I will ask elmo, but in case you have... ^^
<siretart> Tonio_: better ask Kamion, he seems to do NEW processing
<Tonio_> siretart: I will thanks ;)
* ajmitch wonders why squid downstairs suddenly decided to break
<azha> #bashfr chan ou on parle pas d'info, chan entre ami, venez on s'amuse bien
<azha> #bashfr chan ou on parle pas d'info, chan entre ami, venez on s'amuse bien
<Spec> I have a question concerning python, eggs, and packaging...
<Spec> what's the proper way to package a python program that is an egg? Just throw the egg in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages, or unzip the egg?
<Spec> s/program/module
<azeem> what's an egg?
<LaserJock> azeem: something dapper drakes lay that destroys and Vista install that might be in the area ;-)
<azeem> ah :)
<LaserJock> actually it seems to be some sort of python packaging that I don't really know anything about.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-21
<buxy> and for which debian has no official policy yet
<buxy> and which causes serious problems since they are trying to provide the same kind of information than Debian packages (dependency resolution between python modules) except that it doesn't match well with the packaging
<azeem> ugh
<buxy> but I don't know any technical detail, that's just what I observed from the discussions
<buxy> and it's really sad that we have no official policy yet because lots of cool stuff are using eggs nowadays (including Turbogears)
<sivang> Spec, azeem : what's an egg?
<azeem> sivang: I asked that as well
<Spec> it's a new python packaging thing
<Spec> looks like a zip file to me
<Spec> so, umm, what should I do about packaging an egg? just throw the egg in site-packages? :p
<Spec> or should i stick to the older convention of just having a folder of the module name in the site-packages
<Kyral> Riddell, if I package a bunch of those Service Menu scripts for Konqueror from KDE-Apps, where would I install hem to? (They normally go in ~/.kde/apps/somehing...)
<LaserJock> hmm, kinda quiet today
* Spec makes some noise
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> argghhh, darwinports and fink remind me how much I love Ubuntu
<Lathiat> hehe
<LaserJock> espectially on a x86 mac :(
<Kyral> Gah finding a Tablet hat Linux will behave on is gonna be a PITA
<bddebian> Heh
<Kyral> Well, most of the sites tthat I visit say the only thing NOT working is screen rotation
<Kyral> *shrugs and goes to watch TV*
<azeem> bddebian: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<bddebian> ssshhh
<LaserJock> it's his birthday!!!!
<crimsun> omg it's bddebianIsGod's birthday
* bddebian hides
* Kyral jumps bddebian from behind
<LaserJock> darn, I can't imagine a IRC version of "Happy Birthday" working very well ;-)
<bddebian> hehe
<Hobbsee|CInstall> what's a build/install log?
<bddebian> ?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> bddebian: mentioned in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<bddebian> Hmm, I assume they mean debuild/dpkg-buildpackage > build.log 2>&1?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> hmmm
<Hobbsee|CInstall> LaserJock: hey.  if there's a new upstream version of a program, can i upload it with a debdiff between the old and new versions, or do i need to upload the full thing, including .orig.gz?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> bddebian: ah, i think i found it :)
<crimsun> 'night all.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee|CInstall: if the .orig.tar.gz changes (i.e. new upstream version) you need to upload all of it via debuild -S -sa
<Hobbsee|CInstall> LaserJock: yep, gotcha, thanks :)  Had a mental blank, and couldnt remember
<LaserJock> hmm, can you change the email the @ubuntu.com email address forwards in LP?
<LaserJock> by changing the preferred email address
<bddebian> Dunno, mine has never worked :-(
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm trying to change MLs over the gmail but I haven't seen anything yet :(
<minghua> I changed once and it worked
<LaserJock> k, well as long as it is possible
<LaserJock> I might have to just wait
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: you sure you want to do checkinstall?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: to kill all the whining in #kubuntu, and #ubuntu+1, yes
<Hobbsee> i know it's a dirty hack
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: don't worry I've even used it before (but don't tell ajmitch ;-) )
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> hi natroll
<natroll> howdy LAser
<natroll> LaSeR
<natroll> anything new?  is the delay official yet?
<LaserJock> yep
<natroll> 6 weeks?
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/DaperReleaseSchedule/Skewed
<LaserJock> I think
<natroll> danke
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/DaperReleaseSchedule/Slewed
<natroll> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule/Slewed
<natroll> yeah
<natroll> and dapper has 2 p's
<LaserJock> doh, that's what I get for URL-by-memory
<natroll> argh, dapper still keeps on notifying me that the battery is charged
<natroll> argh...i sound like a pirate ;D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> PIRATE!? *Pulls a missile Launcher*
* Hobbsee wishes that her battery would stay charged!
<natroll> Hobbsee, I don't envy your situation tbh
<Kyral> ....too much Metroid
<Hobbsee> this lasts around 10 mins, then dies
<natroll> one of the new dual core ones with issues?
<natroll> or reeeeeeeelly old?
<Hobbsee> no, toshiba a10 satellite - 2 years old
<natroll> i see
<natroll> btw, tbh = to be honest
<LaserJock> and btw = by the way ;-)
<natroll> and LaserJock = Lazy animals sew elephant....ok, nevermind
<LaserJock> hmm, well I know what laser is ;-)
<Hobbsee> natroll: yes, i knew :P
<LaserJock> laser = Light Amplification by Spontaneous Emission of Radiation
<LaserJock> now that is a cool acronym
* minghua can never remember that acronym :-(
<natroll> i don't think i've ever heard that one
<natroll> well....maybe....
<LaserJock> I had it on a cumulative exam ;-)
<natroll> so what do laser and jock have to do with one another?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: how could you?
<LaserJock> natroll: I work with lasers all day. In my field they call us Laser Jocks
<natroll> i see
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I plead ignorance
<ajmitch> 16:34 < LaserJock> Hobbsee: don't worry I've even used it before (but don't tell ajmitch ;-) )
<natroll> blackop
<ajmitch> I saw that at the top of my screen
<ajmitch> and I was appalled
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<LaserJock> darn, stupid highlighting
<ajmitch> and Hobbsee..
<LaserJock> can't get away with anything
<ajmitch> whatever will we do with her?
<Hobbsee> yes ajmitch?   hehe
<LaserJock> ban her to rpm land?
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> just make her fix gnome bugs
<minghua> moral of the story: if you said something and don't want a certain person know, don't mention his nick :-)
<Hobbsee> ewww!!!!!!
* natroll shudders
* Hobbsee CANNOT STAND GNOME!!!!
<natroll> ;)
* Hobbsee shudders
<LaserJock> maybe she should be forced to do the Ebuntu packages ;-)
<Hobbsee> no!!!!
* Hobbsee cries
<Hobbsee> i'm already having to wrestle with my windows wireless connection....surely that's enough
<ajmitch> we wouldn't be that cruel
* natroll runs in horror
* ajmitch thinks he has all the parts needed to build a new pc here
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: want to give it to me?  the pc, that is
<ajmitch> sorry
<natroll> i have too many pcs
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: if you want, you can look at my package and upload it :D
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: actually - i think i've already gotten my punishment - i have gnome on my system, at the moment
* natroll doesn't mind gnome, it keeps him from wasting time personalizing his desktop.
<Hobbsee> that's where you backup the /home partition, isnt it?
<minghua> hey, gnome is not that bad!  (altough the orange progress bar from the new theme can definitly improve)
<natroll> lol, the orange looks like some wicked-aweful baby poop or something
* Hobbsee cant believe the screenshots of it that she's seeing
* ajmitch wonders if he can be bothered putting together a PC right now
<Hobbsee> then again, i'm hearing about how bad kubuntu's is, which i havent updated to yet
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it's quite strong, I always set my desktop to a nice light blue
* robitaille doesn't remember his kids poops being that orange...
<natroll> it's radioactive baby-poop
<minghua> Ewww
<natroll> forget human, it should be "radioactive baby-poop"
<natroll> so is kubuntu's theme similar in color scheme to gnome's?
<LaserJock> hmm, well reminds me of branding calves in Montana
<Hobbsee> i havent updated yet
<Hobbsee> can i copy the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and paste them into my new install?
<Hobbsee> or do i need more files?
<minghua> Hobbsee: you can use old .debs, just bind mount your /var/cache/apt/archives would be simplest
<minghua> although a local mirror is probably a better idea for long-term
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<Hobbsee> i only want to do it once
* natroll sighs...
<natroll> been 24 hours since i started this debmirror
<natroll> and only 88 percent
<ajmitch> natroll: why did you grab the whole lot?
<natroll> ajmitch, this is just uni, multi, main, restricted with sourc for i386
<ajmitch> yeah, why? :)
<minghua> you call that "just"? :-)
<natroll> yeah, working on messing with customizing the installer and i'm not sure what it will be downloading from the mirror
<natroll> and then i have some stuff to mess with in uni and multi post-install with a local mirror
<Hobbsee_> did i miss anything?
<natroll> ?
<Hobbsee> natroll: as in, did anyone say anything to me, that i didtn reply to?
<natroll> Hobbsee, no
<Hobbsee> ah ok, cool :)
<natroll> no worries, gotcha covered
<Hobbsee> all right...now i can refresh and see what the new theme looks like...
<natroll> how do they look?
<natroll> does it*
<natroll> yay, 90% now
<natroll> i'm gonna watch a movie
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: any idea what this is fixed by?  /usr/bin/checkinstall: line 74: ck_gettext: command not found
* ajmitch hisses
<LaserJock> gettext perhaps?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: dont listen hehe, or give me the solution...
<Hobbsee> gettext is installed...
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: gettext and gettext-kde are already installed - i'm not seeing much else of relevance
<minghua> Hobbsee: ck_gettext doesn't exist in any debian binary package, try grepping your checkinstall source
<minghua> especially that "ck_" looks suspiciously like checkinstall's own namespace...
<LaserJock> minghua: good point
* minghua would really like to see dapper shipping a broken checkinstall though
<Hobbsee> hehe @ minghua
<LaserJock> and then send all checkinstall bug reports to /dev/null ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> Night MOTUish people
<LaserJock> cya Kyral
<Kyral> oh
* Kyral LARTS Hobbsee for using CheckInstall
* Hobbsee points to the people in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> who said anything about *me* using it???
<Kyral> you did
<Hobbsee> well...
<Hobbsee> Kyral: more trying to stop the people whining about how checkinstall doesnt work...but it's kinda useful, occasoinally
<Kyral> whateva, I'm going to sleep
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> night Kyral
<minghua> bye Kyral
<bddebian> Gnight Kyral
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: oh my goodness - who the heck created that abomination?????
* natroll_movie twiddles his thumbs
<Hobbsee> now i see why people were complaining
<ajmitch> good :)
* ajmitch really didn't need that notification that the ac power was unplugged
<ajmitch> it was quite intentional..
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: now fix it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is looking for a nice image to replace it with
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> the box works
<Hobbsee> i hate to say this, but i kinda like the new gnome stuff, with the orange
<natroll> i like that the whole thing just feels vibrant
<Hobbsee> maybe i wont reformat my machine, to get rid of the gnome-ness of it...
<minghua> I generally like the new theme as well
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee found a gnome bug :P
<Hobbsee> open office, the icons all go clear, unless you mouse over them
<natroll> the bright-orange is ugly in a way though
<natroll> i feel like it's a hooters theme
<Hobbsee> yeah, in a way...
<Hobbsee> but it does kinda fit
<natroll> hooters?
<YokoZar> I have two packages that need to be removed from the repository, post-haste.
<YokoZar> wine-doc and xwine
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> moin
* Tm_T hides
<tepsipakki> Hi! As dapper is now getting six week more testing and localisation time, is it possible to add openoffice.org-soikko (+libsoikko) which is a hyphenation addon for OO.o. The problem with libsoikko is that it isn't open source, but freely distributable (http://users.tkk.fi/~pry/soikko/license.txt)
<tepsipakki> it has been packaged for debian and ubuntu for a long time already, and the hyphenation quality is excellent
<Tm_T> +1 for having that
<Tm_T> (not that I need, but many will)
<Tm_T> and does
<minghua> tepsipakki: are both of them in multiverse now?
<Tm_T> minghua: problem is that they are not yet
<tepsipakki> minghua: neither :/
<Tm_T> but we should have them
<tepsipakki> yeah, the freeze is long gone
<tepsipakki> currently users need to find a suitable package from here http://www.lemi.fi/oo2-soikko/
<minghua> well, I suppose the first step is to get a package ready, test them on dapper
<minghua> oh good.  any body tested it?
<tepsipakki> yes
<Tm_T> minghua: I know many active users of soikko
<tepsipakki> oh let me test first.. we have it for sarge+OO.o2 backport
<Tm_T> tepsipakki: you see? ;)
<minghua> tepsipakki, Tm_T: I don't really know the policy for new packages, but please contact people in #ubuntu-l10n about localization issues
<tepsipakki> yes, we have 200+ sarge workstations and soikko is installed on all of them
<minghua> tepsipakki: no, I mean test it on dapper
<tepsipakki> sure
<tepsipakki> my workstation is dapper ;)
<Tm_T> what? there's other than dapper?
<tepsipakki> the sarge version is for gcc3.3, but dapper needs the gcc3.4-version, so that's why it isn't on our local mirror...
* Tm_T should be polishing Kopete package, but nah, beta2 is almost out
<minghua> tepsipakki: this soikko software is written in c++?
<tepsipakki> minghua: I'm not sure, maybe so if it specifies gcc-version
<tepsipakki> http://dtw.silverentertainment.fi/oo2-soikko/
<tepsipakki> that's the place for packages, hold on
<minghua> tepsipakki: feel free to write a mail to ubuntu-motu mailing list and state the situations
<minghua> but binary only stuff are always tricky, so make sure you've done enought investigation first
<tepsipakki> minghua: great, I'll do that!
<minghua> Hmm, is that webpage finnish?
<tepsipakki> yes, sorry about that :)
<tepsipakki> there was a problem with OO.o on dapper that resulted soikko failing to install, but it was fixed a week ago, I think
<tepsipakki> the bug was in OO.o-packages
<minghua> just remember to give more details in English when you write the mail :-)
<tepsipakki> yeah ;)
<Tm_T> haha
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> argh!
* Hobbsee is jumped on
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> how are you doing StevenK?
<dholbach> It seems you guys are having fun :)
<Hobbsee> heh...guys...yes...right
<Hobbsee> :P
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Much better now that I'm home.
<Hobbsee> :)
<StevenK> Late night shopping after work is sometimes a little hard to bear.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yeah, guys! ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how about sauna with us guys? ;) ;)
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm very used to it, even when i'm in a skirt :P
* Hobbsee thwacks Tm_T!  dream on!
<Tm_T> I use skirt too
<Hobbsee> dholbach: now look what you've started!  :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: damn, oh well, have to try ;(
* natroll doesn't like saunas
<natroll> or jacuzzis
<dholbach> Hobbsee: i didn't suggest doing anything in skirts or saunas :-)
<Tm_T> haha
<dholbach> . o O { not this time }
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tepsipakki> ok, I've tested oo.o2-soikko on dapper, and it works a-ok
<Tm_T> tepsipakki: yup, I think hapo would be interested about this project ;)
<tepsipakki> Tm_T: the author of soikko??
<Tm_T> tepsipakki: no, Opera translator and active Kubuntu user
<tepsipakki> oh, ruhanen, not ryhnen ;)
<Tm_T> if someone says it's not needed...
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: here, have a beer, have twelve (and I'll wait until you're drunk, then we go to sauna ;p)
<Tm_T> whooops!
<Hobbsee> haha!
* Hobbsee doesnt drink
<Tm_T> damned!
* Tm_T gives up
<Hobbsee> :D
* Tm_T cancel flowers and things
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> ok, back to staring the roof (strange thing it moves all the time) ->
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Geez, and you call yourself a uni student.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hehe sure - but i'm not stupid
<ajmitch> evening all
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<ajmitch> I see Hobbsee is having fun getting harassed.. :)
* ajmitch wonders at the guys around here..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah yes, but it's minor compared to what i get in work most shifts...
<highvoltage> hi ajmitch. going well this side, you?
<Hobbsee> but true, yes
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: really?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes, unfortunately
<ajmitch> highvoltage: good, got a new box up & running
<highvoltage> nice
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: we'll try & muzzle those here that are less restrained :)
<Hobbsee> oh goody...
<ajmitch> heh
* Hobbsee will just make sure she has ajmitch as a body guard, if she ever meets these people in person
<ajmitch> hah
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I heard you saying earlier that you liked GNOME?
<ajmitch> what happened?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: some alien came and messed with my brain.  i compiled networkmanager and libsomethingorother, to try out knetworkmanager, couldnt get that to compile, so installed the base of gnome (although a lot had been installed already), and today installed the full thing.  i like the orange!  but the lack of a run command is seriously starting to annoy me
<ajmitch> soon you'll be joining the GNOME team & loving every minute of it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i did notice some very nice stuff in there
<ajmitch> excellent, sound driver works properly in this new motherboard
<ajmitch> seems that all the hardware is working nicely
<ajmitch> (with the exception of the SATA drives which aren't installed)
* ajmitch thinks this will compile stuff fairly fast ;)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: specs on the machine?
<ajmitch> amd64 dual-core 4200+
<ajmitch> 4GB RAM
<ajmitch> 3x250GB SATA drives
<Riddell> Kyral: /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: just put deskbar-applet on your menu and use alt-f3 to run stuff
<Hobbsee> wow
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee will remember that
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: or map something to gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<Mithrandir> (which is f2 by default, it seems)
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<ajmitch> alt-f2 should be mapped
<Mithrandir> possibly alt-f2
<Hobbsee> alt+f2 would not bring up the run dialog, nor would windows+r
<Mithrandir> (I don't use metacity, so I don't have the default maps.)
<ajmitch> works for me on flight5 live cd, which is a fairly standard setup
<Hobbsee> but i'll try that deskbar-applet the next time i boot to gnome
<Mithrandir> deskbar-applet is really nice since it'll do stuff like search your bookmarks, etc as well
<Hobbsee> katapult equivalent, then?
<Mithrandir> never used katapult, but I think so, yes.
<Tm_T> ajmitch: what harrass where?
<ajmitch> Tm_T: nevermind :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: I'm still working on Linda, and I haven't got to my evil plan yet.
<Tm_T> ajmitch: it wasn't me!
<Tm_T> ;(
* StevenK is still waiting to add the 200th test into Linda's testsuite.
<StevenK> Whee.
<StevenK> I love it when I start inserting Perlisms into my Python
<ajmitch> yay, my main dapper install has been resurrected on new hardware
* StevenK counts the days until he gets another Gb of RAM for this box.
<ajmitch> another?
<ajmitch> you currently have 1GB?
<StevenK> No, only half
<highvolt1ge> only 1GB? what kind of motu only has 1GB?
<StevenK> Which is far to little for this poor machine.
<StevenK> s/to/too
<StevenK> I'm using all of my core, and I'm 200Mb into swap.
<Tm_T> I have 1G ram but too usual is that I spend all of my 1.5G swap too
<Tm_T> you know, system become bit laggy then...
* StevenK nods.
<Tm_T> 3G ram would be nice
<Tm_T> but still I would need swap =)
* Tm_T blames celestia
<StevenK> It's nice when I'm swapping between two things. Move to something else, and it swaps for 10 seconds or so.
<sivang> hey guys
<sivang> would anyone review my package just as a head start? I want to get more stuff in before it's acutally uploaded, so I won't use REVU for now.
<sivang> as I expect the packaging the remains same, would be good to take off packaging mistakes now.
* ajmitch can get this laptop swapping, even with 1GB RAM
<StevenK> ajmitch: I've had a machine at work swap hard, with 2Gb.
<StevenK> (Of both RAM and swap)
<ajmitch> depends on what you load on it
<StevenK> Request Tracker
<ajmitch> I'm sure I could get this new box using all its ram with no trouble
<ajmitch> sigh, 903MB dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> this will take a long time
* ajmitch last dist-upgraded this box probably a month or so ago
<natroll> anyone know an easy way to learn how to build packages?  particularly ones that have no source code, but are more for distributing files?
<sivang> natroll: debhelper, a dirs file, dh_install I guess. but check the man pages for details
<natroll> huh?
<natroll> i've seen dh_install before
<natroll> what's debhelper?
<natroll> !debhelper
<natroll> hrm, nvm
<sivang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debhelper
<sivang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDBS
<natroll> thanks
<tepsipakki> hmm, subscribed to u-m list while ago, but haven't received a confirmation mail yet
<natroll> where can i get a copy of the GPL text for use in the licensing section of the package
<natroll> ?
<Hobbsee> natroll: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu#head-f51f0e7a4bff16210e8fcc0a96a7b183129735e4
<Hobbsee> that what you mean?
<natroll> yeah, thanks
<ajmitch> yay, /var got remounted read-only during the dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> seems those hardware failures did affect a bit of the filesystem
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> your old box?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> well the old drives in the new box
<ajmitch> I suspect /usr/local may have a couple of problems also
<ajmitch> only about 250GB to check in total
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh you got a new box, cool
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i got 2 new 300GB satas yesterday, finally can store some stuff
<Lathiat> and im not buying anythign else for 6 months ;p
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> yeah, my box is sitting on my desk with about 1TB of disks in total
<Lathiat> i owe the CC 2.5k and work 1k so, mm yeh :)
* ajmitch is in the black for a change
<Lathiat> ajmitch: you have a TV of disk?
<Lathiat> well i also have ~1k to my name
<Lathiat> so im only 2.5 down, thats about 6 weeks worth
<Lathiat> not oo bad
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> 5 disks, as I bought 3x250GB SATA
<Lathiat> ajmitch: nice
<ajmitch> and I had a 120 & 160 from the old box
<Lathiat> im goign to get more 300s
<Lathiat> once im in the black
<Lathiat> plan to fill iut up, so 10 of them
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> no more for 6 months? ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: mayeb 2/3 months ;p
<Hobbsee> night all...need sleep to be awake for tomorrow's meeting
* ajmitch doesn't need 3TB
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: cya :)
<ajmitch> night Hobbsee :)
<Lathiat> i like hoarding things :)
<Lathiat> its be 2.3TB
<Lathiat> after raid5
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> and blazingly fast ;p
* ajmitch waits for fsck...
<Lathiat> yay fsck
<Lathiat> ajmitch: so what did you get in the end?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: hm?
<ajmitch> I got the A8N-E motherboard
<ajmitch> 4200+
<ajmitch> 4GB RAM
<Lathiat> 4GB? heh
<Lathiat> 10 pbuilders at once? ;p
<ajmitch> why not? :)
<Lathiat> you could rebuild all of universe in 6 hour sflat ;p
<ajmitch> pbuilder on tmpfs :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> mm
<Lathiat> i-ram..:)
<natroll> is the first line in a makefile required? (the line CC=/usr/bin/gcc)
<sivang> siretart: ping, hi
<sivang> siretart: unping
<sivang> siretart: actually, ping :)
<sivang> (guys) I can't send a singed email to REVU to get upload privs. can someone sponser my package upload to REVU ?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> sivang: what is your issue ?
<raphink> you mean you can't upload ?
<sivang> raphink: not at the momnet because I don't have my key accessible atm
<sivang> and btw, hi raphink  :)
<raphink> hehe hi
<raphink> working on a K3b bug now :)
<raphink> that is very annoying
<raphink> and i've almost got the solution to it :)
<sivang> raphink: ohh, that's related to what I've done in my ISOBUilder and CDBurner classes
<sivang> raphink: how do you get over the SYS_RAWIO problem in our kenrel?
<raphink> what is?
<raphink> hmm ...
<sivang> (I had to dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord and have it SUID root)
<raphink> well I'm talking about the k3bsetup bug
<raphink> there are several k3b bugs I guess ;)
<sivang> raphink: indeed :)
<raphink> mine is the one that shows an empty k3bsetup dialog window
<raphink> i've found where it comes from
<raphink> trying to find exactly what is required to fix it
<sivang> raphink: anyway, I don't want to bother you too much, do you want to take a look at the source pakcage?
<raphink> not right now
<raphink> I'm busy
<sivang> sure thing
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mbreit> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hmphf
<Kyral> why is bddebian like a hero here?
<bddebian> Kyral: I am NO hero
<Kyral> well, popular :P
<Kyral> anyway I digress..BREAKFAST!
<dholbach> he IS :)
<sivang> bddebian: can you interest you a sponsership? :)
<sivang> bddebian: I can't upload to revu, so I ndeed someone to upload something for me.
<mgalvin> just a heads up, #33847 has a patch to fix the bug if anyone could apply it
<bddebian> sivang: Normally I would say no problem but I am so swamped at work right that my time is sporadic.. :-(  Sorry.
<Amaranth> interesting
<Amaranth> 33847 should be marked as fixed in debian
<Amaranth> but it's not
<Hadaka> Hello, are there a lot of packages in Ubuntu which aren't in Debian? Do the requirements on packages differ for Debian and Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> it's easier to get a package into universe, i guess
<Yagisan> Hadaka: Did you know you name means naked in Japanese ? no, there aren't too many packages that are only in Ubuntu
* Yagisan will leave it as an exercise too the reader to work out where he learned that word
<Hadaka> Yagisan: Yes, certainly.
<Yagisan> as Amaranth said, it is easier to get a package into Ubuntu. You package it, send it to revu, and if it passes peer review, it gets in
<Yagisan> however, it is your baby to look after
<Amaranth> not really
<Amaranth> once it's in ubuntu anyone can touch it
<Amaranth> unlike in debian where you own packages
<Yagisan> assuming they know the language
<Yagisan> if you are still around after uploading a package it is nice
<Amaranth> aye
<Yagisan> sorry if my point was badly worded
<Amaranth> it's expected that you can be called on to answer questions about the package and/or fix small bugs
<Amaranth> not required, but you'll be getting emails :p
<Yagisan> so, Hadaka, what did you have in mind ?
<Hadaka> Yagisan: well, there's a package that would be nice to get into Ubuntu, but it's not really playing too nicely with everything, so I'm wondering how much cleanup it would require before being admitted
<Yagisan> Hadaka: that's what revu is for :) You upload, we offer suggestions, you upload fixed version etc
<Hadaka> Yagisan: great! I'll ask more when I get there...
<Yagisan> Hadaka: although, this close to a release, revu is a bit slow, it picks up more after a release
<Yagisan> mm, the 2.1.1 release of avidemux is sweet :) How long after a sync request does it take to arrive in dapper ?
<raphink> yeah :)
<natroll-> hey, ummmmm, i need some help with a makefile, anyone got a minute?
<jaldhar> natroll-: exactly one minute. 60...59..58... :-)
<natroll-> hehe
<jaldhar> natroll-: seriously, go ahead
<dolson> how does one get an @ubuntu.com email address?
<crimsun> dolson: you have one as a member
<crimsun> it's set to your primary LP e-mail
<dolson> oh. so it's already set up
<natroll-> ok, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/NV1ItR36.html
<bddebian> crimsun: It never worked for me :-)
<natroll-> i can't discern the error, but i may be messing thins up royally
<bddebian> But that's because elmo hates me :-)
<crimsun> natroll-: we actually need the Makefile
<dolson> my default LP email is dana@ubuntustudio.com
<crimsun> bddebian: it's all automated on LP now
<jaldhar> crimsun: rules is a makefile
<natroll-> workin on it
<crimsun> jaldhar: Makefile:2: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<siretart> does anyone know whats going on with jabberme.net?
<siretart> hast anyone tried to contact \sh?
<natroll-> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZMIY0I51.html
<jaldhar> crimsun: oops just spotted that!
<bddebian> crimsun: Well according to LP, I'm an MOTU, etc but not a member :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: I believe someone in CC takes care of that, perhaps Kamion? Seveas would know.
<jaldhar> natroll-: on line 20, are you sure it is blank, there are no tabs or spaces etc.?
<natroll-> my rules file
<natroll-> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6e30fh76.html
<crimsun> siretart: haven't, no
<Seveas> bddebian, I remember you becoming a member
<natroll-> jaldhar, blank
<bddebian> Seveas: Yeah, though I probably don't deserve it lately :-(
<Seveas> bddebian, members aren
<Seveas> 't deactivated automatically
<Seveas> put it on the CC agenda
<bddebian> No, it was never activated on LP
<crimsun> natroll-: everything under a target needs to be tab-ified
<natroll-> wait, do i have to have the files being moved in the makefile inside the debian directory?
<crimsun> natroll-: spaces are very different from tabs as Makefile separators
<jaldhar> natroll-: not necessary. atleast that might be a different error. fix this one first
<crimsun> (your debian/rules is fine; it's a red herring)
<natroll-> well, that tab thing fixed that part, but the rest is royally messed up
<crimsun> "the rest"?
<crimsun> as in line 3 onward?
<natroll-> i just noticed i messed something else up too....man i'm tired
<natroll-> no, i assume that fakeroot should lead to errors such as 'can't create file' and whatnot, right?
<siretart> ok, I've sent him an email
<natroll-> wow, what a mess this is
<crimsun> fakeroot can't override the actual permissions in the dirs
<natroll-> yeah, so it's ok that it fails or not?
<crimsun> if permissions are the culprit, then yes
<natroll-> I get this too: dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}
<crimsun> i.e., you can't use fakeroot in /usr/src and expect it to work if you're not in the src group (and aren't root, etc.)
<natroll-> hey guys, cleared up a few more errors and now I get this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/CGbo4R81.html
<natroll-> I don't know why it's badly formed, i didn't even create it myself
<natroll-> oh, and by the way thanks for everything so far guys :D
<natroll-> so...
<crimsun> sorry, discussing stuff in -kernel
* crimsun scrolls up
<natroll-> no problem man, you're the one doing ME a favor, i can DEFINITELY wait
<crimsun> not sure why you have the extra description in there
<natroll-> i have no idea either....
<natroll-> maybe the issue is in my control file?
<natroll-> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/N0JlJq18.html
<bddebian> natroll-: Whats the System Administration thing?
<crimsun> yeah, that's what I'm referring to by "extra description"
<crimsun> it's not a valid section
* bddebian has missed the Ubuntu MOTU folks.. :'-(
<natroll-> oh
<natroll-> what is a valid section then?
<crimsun> base, for instance
* dholbach hugs bddebian
<bddebian> libqt3-i18n_3.3.5-1ubuntu17_all.deb libs optional
<bddebian> qt3-doc_3.3.5-1ubuntu17_all.deb doc extra
<bddebian> qt3-examples_3.3.5-1ubuntu17_all.deb doc extra
<natroll-> crimsun, other ones?
<natroll-> oh, i see
<crimsun> particularly if you want to turn this into a metapackage, you want to make it a flubuntu-meta or something
<bddebian> dholbach: :-)
<crimsun> fubuntu-meta, sorry
<crimsun> bddebian: we've missed Your Grace, too =)
<natroll-> crimsun, this is just a little package for a project i need to have done by this monday, nothing to be permanent by any means
<bddebian> crimsun: Bah, you mock me :-)
<natroll-> where can i see what sections are valid?
<crimsun> bddebian: nah :)
<bddebian> natroll-: Maybe the Debian New Maintainers guide?
* bddebian isn't sure
<crimsun> natroll-: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<natroll-> ha, found it, thanks bddebian, this is actually a pretty good doc on that...wonder why i haven't seen this one before...
<crimsun> when in doubt, always check the Policy Manual
<natroll-> kk
<crimsun> it's our sacred text of sorts
<natroll-> nice!  it completed!
<bddebian> Congrats
<natroll-> my first package
<natroll-> i feel all fuzzy inside ;D j/k
<Kyral> All Hail The Policy Manual
<Kyral> Though I find the New Maintainer's Guide more useful...
<natroll-> haha, first package....doesn't work at all....
<Kyral> lol
<natroll-> ok, i think i know what the problem is though
<Kyral> ummm
<Kyral> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/3653/ <-- DROOL!
<bddebian> What, no usb key for your gpg key? :-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I plan to get one too
<Kyral> actually lemme call it up
<Kyral> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820233008
<Kyral> now tell me that ain't a nice USB Drive
<LaserJock> well, as soon as the Packaging Guide to rule them all is done... ;-)
<bddebian> hehe
<LaserJock> I think I might have a chance of shipping it with Dapper with the 6 week push
<Kyral> holy cow...
<Kyral> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/5a09/
<jaldhar> LaserJock: that reminds me, that for a long time i've been working on a book about debian packaging.  Even got a publisher interested in the idea.  I should pull my socks up and finish it.
<Yagisan> Kyral: It needs a USB stick.
<natroll-> see, my package isn't including the files i'm trying to include....grrr...
<Kyral> Yagisan, I already have that covered *points to the Newegg Link*
<Kyral> Yanno since I actually have a job now.... I can stock up on Uber Geek Tools :D
<Yagisan> Kyral: I have a 1GB stick too. Trying to figure out how to fit a bootable live ubuntu dist on it.
<LaserJock> jaldhar: yeah, that would be very interesting
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> Yagisan, I'd stick with DSL for that kinda thing
<Kyral> or use a 4 GB stick....
<LaserJock> Kyral: you have a JOB!
<Kyral> LaserJock, Yah I'm tutoring someone in my schools Intro To CompSci 1 course
<Yagisan> Kyral: well, I did get ubuntu into sub 2GB disks before ..
<Kyral> only $7 a hour, but the guy wants to meet like 3 times a week and we usually run like 2 hours...
<natroll-> ok ok ok, i get through the whole process of creating the package but apparently all the files i intended to be in the package and distributed by it are not picked up...i must be missing something?
<Yagisan> Kyral:  This dump http://www.msy.com.au/Parts/msy.htm is the cheapest place near me. (prices in AUD - staff don't speak english!)
<LaserJock> Kyral: tutoring can be pretty good. A guy in my lab gets ~$40/hr tutoring high school chemistry ;-)
<Kyral> but if I don't score a research position at school or a co-op with IBM, I'm gonna be makin' pizzas all summer...
* Yagisan is very sleepy. night all
<crimsun> you should intern @xerox if not @ibm
<crimsun> xerox hires scores from clarkson
<Kyral> As does IBM lol
<crimsun> yeah, location and all
<Kyral> They come to the COSI and ITL meetings before the career fair lol
<bddebian> intern @SCO
* bddebian hides
<LaserJock> yeah, good idea
<crimsun> intern @bddebian
<Kyral> so trying to look "good" on Career Fair day kinda doesn't work
<Kyral> I mean they saw me hyped up on caffine lol
<bddebian> heh
<Kyral> but before I get any fine geek tools
<Kyral> I need to affect repairs on my production box
<Kyral> namely replacing my dead DVD Burner
<LaserJock> hmm, before I can repair my production box I need to fix the house :(
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> actually the landscaping mostly. Nevada desert isn't very conducive to lush landscaping ;-)
<Kyral> You know you are a geek when bathroom reading material includes O'Reilly's "DNS and BIND"
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> mine is presently The Python Cookbook
* bddebian hides his PlayBoy
<crimsun> mine's Dwell
<dholbach> haha
<LaserJock> hmm, well my email seems to be all messed up :(
<natroll-> i think i'm about to quit on this horrible package
<dolson> oh no.. I lost my references :(
<natroll-> *sigh*
<LaserJock> dolson: ?
<dolson> LaserJock: you want to be a reference? :D
<LaserJock> dolson: for what? a job?
<dolson> yeah. I guess when I typed in the wrong hdparm command and I lost everything, my references went with it. :P
<LaserJock> umm, bummer
<dolson> lol, yeah
<LaserJock> sure, I can be your reference. "dolson never works. He just hangs out in #ubuntu-motu and makes Ubuntu packages. Don't hire him because then he can work for us more. Mwuahahaha" good enough?
<bddebian> heh
<dolson> but they'll let me run Ubuntu on my desktop if they hire me :)
<dolson> they told me I could run any OS I want, except Windows
<Tm_T> =)
<JohnnyMast> keep that up
<Tm_T> dolson: pick Zeta then
<dolson> is that the Be continuation thingy?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> or just get licence and give it to me ;)
<natroll-> could anyone help me with the packaging issue i'm having, I create this package and it completes, and I install the package, but the files distributed by the makefile aren't installed after that: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/sboCYW50.html
<natroll-> for reference, one of the files is /root/.pyflagrc
<natroll-> that's what the ls at the end is about
<bddebian> natroll-: Where is /root/.local/ come from?
<bddebian> s/is/did/
<natroll-> bddebian, i should post you my makefile
<natroll-> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ohSNCo67.html
<bddebian> natroll-: Can you post your rules file?
<natroll-> does the makefile need each file to be included as a target in order to be included in the package?
<natroll-> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kpDWA184.html
<bddebian> natroll-: You don't need to run configure?
<natroll-> no, there is not compilation to speak of
<natroll-> at least, am i understanding this right?
<bddebian> How did you create the Makefile?  By hand?
<natroll-> no, dh_make
<natroll-> and i trimmed it down to size
<natroll-> oh, wait
<natroll-> yeah
<natroll-> the makefile was by hand
<natroll-> heh, srry
<bddebian> Well I could be wrong but I don't think you want /root/.local/ in there
<natroll-> why not?
<bddebian> Is that really where you want it installed?
<natroll-> yep
<natroll-> this is a computer forensics machine that will exclusively be using root, no regular user to speak of
<natroll-> it won't be on the network after the install
<natroll-> bddebian, if you want to know the file structure: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/EnIPXZ77.html
<natroll-> err, directory
<natroll-> i know, it's annoying, sorry
<bddebian> natroll-: It's not that, I'm just not that good with packaging from scratch :-(
<natroll-> yeah, it seems more straightforward with actual source
<natroll-> bddebian, but i do appreciate the effort :)
<natroll-> maybe i should just tar up the whole directory and ask a pro to take a look
<natroll-> LaserJock!!! I totally need your help like massively bad i'll love ya forever and stuff
<natroll-> *crickets chirp*
<natroll-> ;D
<LaserJock> lol, I'm reading the backlog. I'm not sure if I can help much
<natroll-> well, if you don't want to you can say so :)
<LaserJock> grrr, I can't figure out why my @ubuntu.com is acting weird
<LaserJock> natroll-: dpkg -c *.deb is much easier to use to figure out what is getting installed where
<natroll-> LaserJock, oooh, nice, i'll try it
<jaldhar> or debc from the devscripts package
<natroll-> ok, so it totally doesn't even use my files for some reason....
<LaserJock> jaldhar: do you have anything like a rough draft of your packaging book?
<natroll-> how do you get it to include the files in the package and distribute them to the proper directory upon installation?
<LaserJock> natroll-: ok, lets take this  one step at a time
<natroll-> lol, mmkay
<LaserJock> wanna take this to #ubuntu-motu-school?
<natroll-> well, if you want my source: http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=50437
<natroll-> sure, might be good
<natroll-> .join #ubuntu-motu-school
<natroll-> err
<jaldhar> LaserJock: lots and lots of text.  But its really not coherent.  My style is to just write whatever I think and fix it up after.
<LaserJock> jaldhar: I might call upon you to review the Ubuntu Packaging Guide if that's ok with you ;-)
<jaldhar> natroll-: the thing is you need to have the results go into debian/<packagename> (assuming you are using debhelper level 4) in order to go into the package
<jaldhar> LaserJock: sure
<natroll-> wait, how do i make the results go into debian/packagename?
<jaldhar> natroll- so I would add a variable PREFIX or some such and append that to the beginning of every instance of /root/.local
<jaldhar> PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/foo
<jaldhar> $(PREFIX)/root/.local
<LaserJock> jaldhar: he is using DESTDIR in debian/rules but he has no DESTIDIR or PREFIX in his Makefile
<natroll-> argh?
<jaldhar> call it DESTDIR then not PREFIX
<natroll-> kk
<natroll-> and where should I set it in the makefile, under install?
<jaldhar> natroll-, yeah.  It looks like your clean target is not really relevant
<natroll-> jaldhar, well, will it assume the removal of those files otherwise?
<jaldhar> natroll-: to clarify, you set the variable at the top of the Makefile.  You do the $(DESTDIR)/root/.local thing in the install target
<natroll-> and destdir is / though, right?
<jaldhar> natroll-: the template clean target in debian/rules will take care of it.
<natroll-> ok
<LaserJock> not when you are making the packages
<natroll-> oh, so it's the current directory
<jaldhar> natroll-: no DESTDIR (it's case sensitive) would be $(CURDIR)/debian/<packagename>
<LaserJock> $(DESTDIR) is set to $(CURDIR)/debian/<packagename>
<jaldhar> that's good
<natroll-> so set that above the install target..mmkay
<LaserJock> natroll-: you just need to adjust your Makefile to use $(DESTDIR)
<natroll-> ok, so don't add it to the top of the makefile but adjust that
<jaldhar> natroll-: well you really ought to set in the Makefile too for those who don't override it on the command line
<LaserJock> natroll-: give me a sec and I'll paste what I mean ;-)
<natroll-> jaldhar, ok
<natroll-> LaserJock, i'm eagerly awaiting :)
<jaldhar> natroll-: O'reilly has a good book on make.  Buy two copies, read one, and whack whoever wrote that Makefile with the other.
<natroll-> oh wow
<natroll-> i just understood what's going on
<natroll-> so the Makefile when executed makes a mock filesystem under debian/packagename that will be 'merged' with the system's filesystem when the package is installed
<natroll-> well, sortof
<jaldhar> close enough
<natroll-> ok, clean target removed and $(DESTDIR) added to all the paths in the install target
<natroll-> prepended rather
<jaldhar> now try it. It should work
<natroll-> erg, i need to tweak it a bit, it assumes some directories that aren't in the mock filesystem but are present in the real one
<LaserJock> natroll-: what abot the firefox .desktop going to ~/ ?
<natroll-> yeah, fixed that
<natroll-> was from my mangled one from even earlier than this, i overlooked it
<jaldhar> natroll-: in this case you should fix it in the Makefile but you can also use dh_installdirs or dh_install
<natroll-> jaldhar, ummmmm, huh?
<natroll-> jaldhar, let me read about that and i'll get back to ya
<LaserJock> natroll-: the interesting thing is you really don't need the Makefile since debian/rules is a Makefile
<LaserJock> natroll-: you can do everything you are doing in debian/rules
<natroll-> oh ya?
<natroll-> ugh, i feel like a blind man feeling around for a lightswitch
<natroll-> not that the lightswitch will help
<natroll-> cuz i'm blind
<LaserJock> it's alright, packaging is like that at first ;-)
<natroll-> errr, i'm really dumb when tired, nevermind me
<jaldhar> LaserJock: that's true.  Sometimes with small programs of my own I do everything in debian/rules.  But this way after fixing the Makefile, he can contribute it back upstream
<LaserJock> jaldhar: but I don't think there is an upstream in this case
<LaserJock> natroll-: you are trying to make a fubuntu-desktop package right? a metapackage
<natroll-> nopers
<natroll-> probably a bad name
<LaserJock> hmm, ok so is there an upstream?
<natroll-> it's just for a post-install addition to the gnome menu
<natroll-> but i can't figure out another good way to do it
<natroll-> well, another good way that requires no user-interaction (the students != gurus)
<natroll-> LaserJock, what precisely does upstream mean?  I hear it all the time
<LaserJock> natroll-: upstream is the authors of the software we package
<LaserJock> natroll-: sometimes it is also used for Debian since we get our packages from them
<LaserJock> natroll-: if you imagine software as a river flowing from the author to the user we are downstream from the author
<LaserJock> natroll-: anyway it might be helpful to have a Makefile so that others can use the same source if you think it will be used outside of Ubuntu
<natroll-> phone, srry
<natroll-> ok, i see, no, this one isn't for upstream but I'd like to get a few forensics packages together for that purpose
<natroll-> so i might be tormenting you later ;)
<natroll-> i see
<natroll-> LaserJock, ok, cool
<natroll-> make ran ok now, lets give the package a shot
<natroll-> YAY!
<natroll-> wow, that seriously rocks, thank you guys sooooooooo much
<LaserJock> natroll-: does dpkg -c look better?
<natroll-> looks fantastic :)
<LaserJock> natroll-: ok, when you feel ready you should upload your package to REVU so we can really take a look at it ;-)
<natroll-> well, when i do a REAL package I will
<natroll-> in fact, i think i'll take a break and bet pyflag packaged
<natroll-> just for fun
<natroll-> dh_make -e "Nathan Sutton <nathan.sutton@gmail.com>"
<natroll-> err, wrong terminal
<LaserJock> lol
<Tripke> is someone using wifi on ubuntu ( device level one WPC0300 )
<natroll-> is there a command to get the information in the control file for a package without having to dpkg -e?
<jaldhar> natroll-: debc. it's in the devscripts package.
<natroll-> thanks
<natroll-> jaldhar, how does the ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} work?  do i need to do anything specifically to use these macros?
<LaserJock> no
<natroll-> cool, so don't even worry about dependencies then?  that's pretty cool
<LaserJock> I wouldn't say that exactly
<jaldhar> natroll-: no. library packages, insert values into those macros as needed
<natroll-> hrm, do you think it'd be ok to borrow the software's description from their website?
<LaserJock> natroll-: I think that is generally consider "fair use"
<natroll-> LaserJock, are the debhelper commands listed under 'binary-arch: build install
<natroll-> ' in the rules file typically properly configured automatically?
<natroll-> i mean are the appropriate ones commented and uncommented automatically?
<Gloubiboulga> not really natroll
<natroll-> ahh, so i better tear through it a bit
<LaserJock> depends
<LaserJock> it is good to look at each man page
<bddebian> tseng: ping?
<tseng>  bddebian pong?
<bddebian> tseng: Got a few minutes?
<tseng> ok
<bddebian> Mind if I query you?
<tseng> ok.
<Hobbsee> hey everyone!
<natroll-> if something is under the GPL, who is said to hold the copyright?
<LaserJock> natroll-: the author
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<LaserJock> natroll-: I was going to ask you about that before, but I wanted to get the big problems out of the way first ;-)
<natroll-> LaserJock, okie dokie
<natroll-> LaserJock, interesting, this is at the end of his license, is this even legal? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nBYpTH99.html
<natroll-> oh man, there's a bunch of different copyright holders for this one bit of software, it's in pieces
<TMM> can someone please jog my memory on where that 'how do I make packages' page? I am missing some basic stuff here :) that debhelper alternative for instance
<TMM> cbds or something
<TMM> and the patch system
<natroll-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu?action=show&redirect=KubuntuPackagingGuide
<natroll-> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<natroll-> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/index.html
<natroll-> that should keep ya busy :)
<LaserJock> TMM: what you want is cdbs
<TMM> Lathiat: that was it! :) I loved cdbs :P
<TMM> LaserJock: ...
<LaserJock> TMM: and wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources has a link to the Duckcorp guide to cdbs
<TMM> thanks
<TMM> is the best way to start out, in fact, dh_make?
<TMM> or is doing all the files from scratch better?
<LaserJock> TMM: depends. dh_make will get you up and running pretty fast. Just make sure you know what it is doing ;-)
<TMM> ah, just remove all the crap
<TMM> now there's the whole issue of the whole kernel module thing...
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: :)
<natroll-> does anyone know what python package provides the directory /usr/include/python/?
<natroll-> or how to find out?
<LaserJock> probably a python-dev type package
<LaserJock> you might try dpkg -S
<natroll-> kk
<natroll-> yeah, python2.4-dev
<natroll-> yay, pyflag FINALLY has it's build-deps satisfied, that was a lot i think
<sivang> hey all
<natroll-> and it breaks :(
<sivang> siretart: ping
<sivang> siretart: to upload a packagte to REVU I just send a singed message to it, and then it will allow me to dput ?
<TMM> owww... crappy simplepatchsys...
<TMM> it tries it at -p0 - 2 , and the patch fails at all levels, while doing it manually works just fine (r)
<sivang> LaserJock: what was the email address to send a signed email to? does the email need to contains anything special  so it will let me upload to REVU?
<natroll-> so...what do you do when building a package and it breaks during make?  Learn C?
<TMM> natroll- that helps, but, start by looking if it works without using the dpkg-buildpackage first (don't install)
<natroll-> TMM, ok
<LaserJock> sivang: keyring@tiber.tauware.de I think
<LaserJock> sivang: wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU has it
<natroll-> TMM, well, it doesn't make, but I can see what the issue is, it's missing the flag '--tag=CC'
<natroll-> not that I know how to fix that
<LaserJock> sivang: then one of the admins will email you back when they have added you to the keyring
<natroll-> haha, i actually fixed it
<minghua> Automatrix on slashdot?!
<TMM> does anyone know anything about simplepatchsys?
<LaserJock> minghua: hmmm
<natroll-> so should I report upstream about the change i had to make to build the package, or not?
<LaserJock> natroll-: probably depends on your relationship with upstream and how specific the changes are to Ubuntu
<bddebian> Have any of you tried debmirror?
<natroll-> LaserJock, well, it refused to make both with dpkg-buildpackage and with just make unless I added a flag in a Makefile.in (--tag=CC)
<natroll-> LaserJock, is that too specific, it sounds rather generic
<natroll-> bddebian, I actually just used it the other day
<bddebian> natroll-: How'd you get it to work?
<bddebian> I did this:  sudo debmirror -a i386 -s main -h mirrors.kernel.org -d dapper -r /ubuntu --progress -e http --ignore-release-gpg /archive/
<minghua> natroll-: I think the question goes down to: if you just run ./configure && make && make install, does it work?
<natroll-> minghua, ahhh, i'd have to try that
<minghua> natroll-: if no, then bug upstream; if yes, then fix your debian/rules :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: I wonder if slashdot has done anything with EasyUbuntu?
<natroll-> bddebian, I used this as reference for debmirror: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<natroll-> bddebian, but I used it for breezy...but i was in dapper
<TMM> what should the patches in simple-patchsys be relative to? they work if the patch command is executed from the root of the source dir, is that what it expects?
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<natroll-> morning ajmitch
<ajmitch> 1079 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 84 not upgraded.
<ajmitch> sigh :)
<crimsun> ajmitch: alsa fixes merged into benC's git
<minghua> LaserJock: no idea.  and I don't have enough stamina to fight against automatrix
<ajmitch> crimsun: excellent, thankyou very much! :)
<minghua> morning ajmitch
<crimsun> ajmitch: thanks for bringing it to my attention :)
<bddebian> Awesome, thanks natroll-
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<natroll-> bddebian, np
<LaserJock> netzmeister: nabend!
<TMM> would it be better to ask in ubuntu-devel?
<bddebian> netzmeister: I got my Proliant up and running! :-)
<natroll-> must....sleep.....
<minghua> TMM: won't hurt, I suppose
<ajmitch> bddebian: I got my new box up & running :)
<netzmeister> hi LaserJock..
<netzmeister> bddebian:  ohh fine..
<bddebian> ajmitch: Coolio :-)
<netzmeister> bddebian:  you told me yesterday?! apic and lapic
<bddebian> netzmeister: Yeah but it died on boot after that.  I had to update my initramfs with cpqarray :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: so now you can get back to fixing universe bugs even faster
<ajmitch> oh no
<ajmitch> automatix on slashdot
<LaserJock> yeah, minghua brought that up :(
<bddebian> ajmitch: I can't do anything :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: why not?
<ajmitch> you have the skills
<ajmitch> you're a MOTU, you have the power
<bddebian> MOTU yes, skillz no :-(
<ajmitch> bah, stop complaining about lack of skills & just get to work :)
<JohnnyMast> ur so friendly ajmitch
<JohnnyMast> :p
<JohnnyMast> hows the motu school btw?
<Hobbsee> hehe of course he is.  just try poking him with a big stick, and he gets even more friendly.
<JohnnyMast> i know ilike i didnt try :p
<JohnnyMast> bddebian we trust in you dont wurry
<JohnnyMast> just have fun on the job thats all that counts
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> dholbach: I've been working on Malone 29105
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29105 in ubuntu-doc "Docteam .debs lack docbase reigstration" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29105
<dholbach> nice
<LaserJock> dholbach: I've got it all figured out. There is only one sticky point
<LaserJock> dholbach: the doc base viewers can't access the docs in /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/
<LaserJock> dholbach: they need to be in /usr/share/doc/
<dholbach> sorry, I never worked much with doc-base stuff before
<dholbach> I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-devel - I'm quite busy atm. :-/
<LaserJock> dholbach: so is it ok to create a symlink from /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/html /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-docs/html ?
<LaserJock> dholbach: oh, np. I just need your approval on the symlinks
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> it's the doc-team's package
<dholbach> it doesn't need my approval :)
<LaserJock> dholbach: well, but it is also a Main package
<dholbach> that's fine
<LaserJock> k, thanks.
<Kyral> Stupid question, but what is the Xubuntu channel?
<LaserJock> Kyral: the channel for xubuntu I would think
<Kyral> Umm, whats ttthe procedure for when Upstream already has made Debian Packages (nott in Debian)
<tseng> you ask them to kindly remove debian/ from their tarballs
<tseng> and surrender ownership
<tseng> or, join motu :)
<Kyral> the guy has a source repo :P
<tseng> is it native or diff.gz?
<Kyral> basically I have been asked by someone in the Forums to package this
<Kyral> http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/English:Download:Ubuntu
<tseng> if he is doing everything right
<tseng> it is worth asking him to work with ubuntu directly with a sponsor
<Kyral> yah I'll have to look it over
<tseng> if its bad, you should get him to fix it before finding a sponsor
<Kyral> Sponsor == ?
<tseng> someone who can upload for ubuntu
<tseng> and wants to help him out
<Kyral> ah so not me lol
<LaserJock> Kyral: you'll just have to work hard and fix that
<Kyral> yah yah
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-22
<LaserJock> hmm, anybody watching the DPL debate?
<natroll-> DPL?
<LaserJock> the debian leader, can't remember what P stands for
<LaserJock> Debian Project Leader
<natroll-> so they're like electing a leader or something?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I was wondering if Ubuntu might come up
<Erlang> Riddell: I would like to know what is your take on bug 34983: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bug/34983.  I don't really know where to look.
<netzmeister> hello MOTU's
<netzmeister> is there a tool, where i can simple manage the runlevel options?
<dolsonap> netzmeister: sysv-rc-conf - will that work?
<netzmeister> dolson:  i try..
<netzmeister> dolson:  perfect.. thx
<dolson> netzmeister: no prob :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<ajmitch> hello
<slomo> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hah, people filing automatix-related bugs in malone
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<slomo> ajmitch: automatix was on /. , osnews, etc today :/
<ajmitch> I know :(
<ajmitch> people who think it's the greatest gift to ubuntu
<dinner> ajmitch: what do they report the automatix bugs against?
<LaserJock_away> sorry, I guess I had a typo when I left for dinner ;-)
<bddebian> Heya bmonty
<bmonty> hi bddebian
<minghua> bmonty: oh I didn't realize we were talking on -devel.  anyway, I don't have time to look at this m17n bug right now, but I'll definitely look at it later (and maybe ask upstream)
<bmonty> minghua: I think we are definately going to have to ask upstream since the current packages are supposed to work together
<bmonty> minghua: oops, looks like we are slightly behind the debian version
<minghua> bmonty: just for the record, this libm17n 1.2 + m17n-db 1.3 combination seems to break the scim-m17n in debian as well
<bmonty> minghua: ok, do you have a good idea where the versions are of the packages between ubuntu and debian?
<bmonty> maybe we should do a set of sync/UVF exceptions to get the latest versions into dapper
<bmonty> while we work the issue with m17n-db
<minghua> bmonty: looking at that right now.  sid has: m17n-db 1.3.1-1, libm17n0 1.2.0-5.1
<minghua> in dapper we have: m17n-db 1.3.1-1build1, libm17n0 1.2.0-5
* minghua goes read the m17n-lib 1.2.0-5.1 NMU changelog
<minghua> hmm, debian #325528 seems interesting
<Ubugtu> debian bug 325528 in libm17n-0 "segfaults with mgp, rendering it unusuable" [Grave,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/325528
<Erlang> ubuntu #34983
<bmonty> this is odd, since the new version of m17n-db only changed some packaging stuff and add a patch for tamil
<Erlang> malone #34983
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34983 in arts "arts cannot work with esd" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34983
<Erlang> ah, so that's how it work.
<minghua> bmonty: maybe not related, as scim-m17n seems to be broken on sid as well.
* minghua is busy now, have to look at this later
<bmonty> minghua: ok, one more question....does the bug in malone only occur with the Amharic db or all dbs?
<minghua> bmonty: as I've said in the bug report, scim-m17n doesn't start for me at all
<minghua> so I can't even reach the "crash" step
<ajmitch> excellent, almost got my dapper box up to date again so I can build stuff :)
<bddebian> Yeah sure ;-P
<chillywilly> I had 64bit dapper running at work but it was just too unstable for me so I reinstalled 32bit breezy :(
<Se7h> * Initial release Closes: #nnnn  (nnnn is the bug number of your ITP)
<Se7h> ITP stands for ?
<bddebian> Intend to Package or some such
<Se7h> whats that?
<Se7h> o0
<natroll-> Illustriously trmendous package
<Kyral> Bug Day tomorrow correct?
<natroll-> goodnight cruel world
<chillywilly> illconceived tyranical pellets
<Se7h> lolol
<ajmitch> Se7h: ITP is a debian term meaning that someone is planning to package that software
<Se7h> thats what im doing
<Se7h> packaging software
<Se7h> so should i replace it with '0001' ?
<Se7h> lol
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> do you plan to maintain it in debian?
<chillywilly> bah
<Se7h> sure if its worth it
<ajmitch> Se7h: then file an ITP :)
<Se7h> file an ITP ?
<ajmitch> yes, the debian documentation you're probably reading says how
<Se7h> actualy im reading the file created by dh_make
<ajmitch> ah
<Se7h> so i'm a little blind on this ITP thing
<LaserJock> Se7h: ITP info can be found at http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/ and http://people.debian.org/~mpalmer/debian-mentors_FAQ.html
<Burgundavia> ok, slightly offtopic. When compiling, it is complaining of not being able to find libtool.m4 when I have libtool installed
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: you broke something?
<ajmitch> ls /usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4
<Burgundavia> it is there
<ajmitch> great
<Burgundavia> is the path wrong to find them?
<ajmitch> shouldn't be
<ajmitch> what's doing the complaining?
<Burgundavia> autogen.sh
<ajmitch> more context needed
<Burgundavia> I am compiling evo-conversation and gimmie
<LaserJock> hi tritium
<ajmitch> hi tritium, LaserJock
<tritium> hi LaserJock.  Oh, by the way, I can't reproduce that texdoctk bug any more.
<tritium> Hi ajmitch.
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<tritium> But I am finding a repeatable bug in tor.  (/var/run/tor disappears with every reboot)
<LaserJock> tritium: well I suppose that is a good thing
<LaserJock> hmm, well that isn't :(
<Kyral> goodnight Ubunteros
<tritium> good night, Kyral
<LaserJock> cya Kyral
<tritium> LaserJock: yeah
<ajmitch> tritium: tor's initscript will need fixed then - it's a result of /var/run being a tmpfs now
<Erlang> lprng has the same problem.
<Erlang> Is that a major bug that the daemon won't start for that reason?
<Se7h> hi LaserJock
<Se7h> tkx for the urls
<tritium> ajmitch: hmm, I noticed that.  I'll see if my meager skills are enough to fix it.  Perhaps I'll check the changes made to lprng.
<tritium> thanks for the tip, Erlang, ajmitch
<Erlang> I've added mkdir -p /var/run/lprng, somewhere, in the startup script.
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<tritium> good night, bddebian :)
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<tritium> Erlang: is that the proper thing to do?  (not doubting, just asking)
<Erlang> tritium: It Works (tm) ;)
<tritium> heh
* ajmitch is doing a good burn-in test - running about 25000 messages through spam filters :)
<Erlang> I have no idea if that's the Proper Thing to do.  Sorry.
<tritium> no worries
<Se7h> after the version name
<Se7h> what does XUbuntuX stands for?
<Erlang> Xfce Ubuntu
<Se7h> o.0
<Erlang> oh and there is a projet for Ebuntu too.
<Se7h> is that directed to me? cus i dont see any relation
<Erlang> It is directed to whoever reads it...
<ajmitch> Erlang: no relation at all to the question sorry :)
<Erlang> o
<LaserJock> Se7h: that is how we version when we make changes
* Erlang hides.
<Erlang> I see now.
<ajmitch> eg 1.2.3-4ubuntu5
<ajmitch> 5th ubuntu change to the 4th debian revision of 1.2.3 :)
<LaserJock> Se7h: 0ubuntuX is used for programs that aren't in Debian
<Se7h> so 0ubuntu = not in debian
<Se7h> and the second digit ?
<Se7h> oh ajmitch, sorry
<Se7h> im blind
<Se7h> lol
<Erlang> I did not follow this convention for kpl which sleeps in REVU.  Fixing that.
<tritium> ajmitch: if I fix it, will you help me remember how to upload it?  :)
<LaserJock> Se7h: each time we need a new revision we bump that number
<Se7h> ye :)
<Se7h> i get it now
<Se7h> theres no ITP for the release im patching
<Se7h> so  no 'Close: #nnnn' for me right?
<Se7h> :p
<ajmitch> tritium: sure :)
<tritium> thanks!
<ajmitch> looks like the mail will be getting spam-checked for another few hours yet
* ajmitch is on *way* too many mailing lists
<LaserJock> Se7h: unless there is a bug you are fixing with that release
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hehe, how many?
<Se7h> LaserJock no, just an updated version of it
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I don't know :)
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> that's definetly too many then!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: let's just say that I got 25K messages in about 3-4 weeks
<Hobbsee> sheesh!
<ajmitch> so far I've processed the first 3 days of them through spamassassin
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Lathiat laughs
<Lathiat> even on your dual beast
<Lathiat> ?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I/O limited
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ctrl + a, delete key
<ajmitch> running on the old drives still
<Lathiat> ajmitch: haha
<Lathiat> should be on to the raid0/5? ;p
* ajmitch hasn't set that up yet
<ajmitch> I've got the drives in
<ajmitch> and the system is still nice & quiet
<Lathiat> mines pretty quiet
<Lathiat> i dont notice it
<Lathiat> and it has 3 120mm fans in the front
<Lathiat> i guess 120s are quiet
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> well that said
<Lathiat> you can get 200CFM 120s now
<Lathiat> we just got some 100CFMs they push alot of air, i'd love to see a 200
<ajmitch> probably starting to get a bit noisy :)
<ajmitch> sadly I've just got 80mm fans in here
<ajmitch> and I haven't hooked most of them up
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> finaly
<Se7h> package ready for upstream
<LaserJock> Se7h: gonna upload it to REVU?
<Se7h> ye
<Se7h> i just need to remember how
<Hobbsee> Se7h: dput revu *.changes
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that might pickup the binary build also
<Hobbsee> would it?
<Hobbsee> doesnt when i do it...
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: it would if there was a .changes file for the binary from pbuilder or something
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Se7h> omg
<Se7h> almost 7am
<tritium> hmm, I uploaded a fix, but Seveas had his own fix posted on the bug report.  I wonder why he didn't upload it...
<ajmitch> because he's not a motu?
<tritium> that would be a valid reason ;)
<tritium> I thought he was now.
<ajmitch> if he had a fix he should have assigned it to motu-reviewers
<Se7h> $ /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> :|
<ajmitch> Se7h: and is debian/rules executable?
<Se7h> yes
<tritium> darn, I should have used $TORPIDDIR instead of /var/run/tor
<Se7h> ajmitch any idea?
<tritium> hi dholbach
<dholbach> tritium: hey Michael!
<dholbach> I noticed your upload! :-)
* dholbach high-fives tritium
<tritium> heh, thanks :)  it has been a while, huh?
<dholbach> a tiny bit :)
<ajmitch> Se7h: so debian/rules is 0755, /usr/bin/make & /usr/bin/fakeroot exist, and the filesystem isn't mounted noexec?
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's always great to see MOTUs getting back into action :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: yeah... there are a lot, I'm waiting for :)
<ajmitch> like me :)
<dholbach> and somebody *COULD* write up the motu report ;)
<tritium> ajmitch wass a big help, like always
<dholbach> that'd be great
<tritium> s/wass/was
<ajmitch> tritium: I seem to do more helping than hacking these days
<tritium> ajmitch: it's a valuable contribution, all the same
<Se7h> [07:23:05]  <ajmitch> Se7h: so debian/rules is 0755, /usr/bin/make & /usr/bin/fakeroot exist, and the filesystem isn't mounted noexec? <- thats right
<ajmitch> Se7h: how are you trying to build it? dpkg-buildpackage?
<Se7h> yup
<Se7h> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Se7h> /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<ajmitch> from what I've seen it's usually permissions or noexec..
<Se7h> wierd
<ajmitch> rather
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> i'll keep it for later today
<Se7h> 7.35am here
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> :)
<Se7h> and i need some sleep, ciao
<ajmitch> bye
<tritium> Is it worth another upload, simply to change /var/run/tor to $TORPIDDIR in 2 instances?
<tritium> looks like it didn't build on ia64, but that has happened before
<sivang> morning all
<tritium> morning, sivang
<sivang> hey tritium , how's it going?
<tritium> not bad, yourself?
<Seveas> <tritium> hmm, I uploaded a fix, but Seveas had his own fix posted on the bug report.  I wonder why he didn't upload it... <-- don't know what this is about but I'm no dev/motu so can't upload
<tritium> Seveas: yeah, sorry, I found out after the fact.  I also didn't see your fix until I had done my own.
<sivang> Seveas: what have you fixed this time? :) , btw, pong again
<Seveas> sivang, /msg ubugtu schedule some_official_timeaone_name
<tritium> Mine's a bit different, but gets the job done.  Although I'm already wanting a tiny change.
<sivang> Seveas: doesn't know about IST/IDT
<ajmitch> Seveas: in future, if you have patches you want someone to upload, assign the bug to motureviewers. If this isn't documented on the wiki somewhere, it should be :)
<Seveas> sivang, try 'Israel'
<sivang> Seveas: k
<ajmitch> sivang: same with NZDT/NZST
<sivang> oops
<sivang> I dyslexitivy msg'd you thinking you are the bot :p
<ajmitch> haha
* sivang msgs Ubugtu 
<Seveas> it recognizes everything in the Olson tz database
<sivang> cooool!
<sivang> works like butter
<sivang> howeer, you may want to make it case insensitive
<sivang> didn't work for first time when I msg'd it israel.
<Seveas> ghe, point
<sivang> and I capitilize names only when talking to humanes, writing on the wiki, or naming classes
<sivang> ;-)
<tritium> dholbach: the ia64 build failed (which it appears to have done in the past).  Anything I should do?
<tritium> appears to be a ghostscript problem
<dholbach> tritium: do you have the buildlog somewhere?
<tritium> dholbach: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1771033/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-ia64.tor_0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tritium> others look fine (waiting for hppa, however)
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> does ia64 have the same gs version as the other have?
<tritium> not sure
* tritium is a launchpad novice
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Who is the Motu for tor? :)
<tritium> floe (ia64) I doesn't like building tor
<tritium> MrFaber: I uploaded a fix tonight, why?
<MrFaber> thx
<tritium> sure, did you get it already?
<MrFaber> it doesn't start and tells me that there is /var/run/tor missing
<MrFaber> no, I don't think that I got it already
<tritium> MrFaber: that's what I fixed
<MrFaber> but I am updateing right now
<MrFaber> thx
<MrFaber> Only missing is loop-aes ;)
<tritium> It may take some time, MrFaber
<MrFaber> yes, I see no tor package in update
<tritium> it just built recently, so give it some time
<MrFaber> many thanks
<tritium> sure :)
* tritium goes to bed
<dholbach> good night tritium
<tritium> good night, dholbach :)
<dholbach> tritium: it's the HUG DAY today - I can't just go to sleep
<dholbach> ok guys... let's all move over to #ubuntu-bugs and get some Universe bugs sorted!
<tritium> It is?
* tritium hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> yeah
* dholbach hugs tritium
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch!
<kelmo_lap> hi siretart
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> argh!
* Mithrandir tickles StevenK 
* Hobbsee is jumped on
<Hobbsee> hehe go Mithrandir!
* Hobbsee also tickles StevenK, and forces him off her
<StevenK> Argh
* StevenK tickles Hobbsee back, and ignores Mithrandir
* Mithrandir throws some snow down SK's neck.
<dholbach> :)
* Hobbsee runs and hides from the nasty, hobbsee-tickling people
* Hobbsee then hides behind dholbach 
<StevenK> Mithrandir: Meh
* dholbach get snow from in front of the door and throws snowballs at StevenK and Mithrandir
<StevenK> Mithrandir: My wife takes great delight in putting ice cubes down my neck and back
<Mithrandir> StevenK: and you can't fight back since you're in the middle of summer so you're at ESNOW.
<Mithrandir> StevenK: uh, why? :-)
<StevenK> She just does
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Toadstool> hi here
<Yagisan> G'day all
* Yagisan had a shit day today. :(
* Yagisan was on the train today, when some drunken racist woman started abusing his wife, and tried to hit his 2 year old daughter :(
* Yagisan had to restrain the woman so my wife could get off the train safely
<Yagisan> :(
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: eek!
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: oh yes eek. That is the condensed version
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure i want to know the full version!
* Hobbsee needs sleep anyway
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Yagisan> night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> before i pass out :P
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<xerxas> it's bug day , so I'm looking at bugs, and I see a bug on package aqsis
<xerxas> I see that:
<xerxas> root@panther:/home/xerxas# LANG=C apt-cache show aqsis |grep Maintainer
<xerxas> Maintainer: Will Newton <will@debian.org>
<xerxas> but I can't subscribe that guy to the bug
<xerxas> what shall I do ?
<azeem> it's the Debian maintainer, why do you want to subcribe him?
<xerxas> azeem: because I don't understand the process :)
<xerxas> this package have been taken directly from debian ?
<azeem> no, it got modified by Ubuntu
<azeem> see the version
<azeem> check its changelog to see who worked on it last time
<xerxas> So who is the ubuntu responsible for it ?
<xerxas> ok
<azeem> MOTU?
<xerxas> I just added a comment: there is missing the aqsis-lib package
<xerxas> but there's a package named aqsis-libc2a
<xerxas> azeem: what should I do ?
<azeem> I don't know about the proper procedure either, I just think you shouldn't bother the Debian guy unless you're sure he's intersted
<xerxas> ok
<azeem> maybe this one still needs transitioning for the last C++ update?
<xerxas> he doesn't seem to be
<xerxas> 2005-08-14 23:04  pgregory
<xerxas>         * render/: kdtree.h, points.cpp, points.h: Fix problem with
<xerxas>           RiPoints primitives, introduced during refactor of the KDTree
<xerxas>           implementation for the new sampling code. As the KDTree didn't
<xerxas>           end up getting used in the new sampling code, I reverted to the
<xerxas>           old implementation.
<xerxas> oops
<xerxas> sorry for flooding
<xerxas> this is the last entry in the changelog
<xerxas> so I must subscribe pgregory ?
<xerxas> I can't find him
<Yagisan> just subscribe motu to the bug.
<xerxas> Yagisan: ok
<bddebian> Heya gang
<phanatic> hi people
<bddebian> Hello phanatic
<phanatic> hey bddebian
<Fade> well, here's something I haven't seen before.. I have a custom kernel package installed, and dapper wants to override it with linux-image-amd64-generic on an upgrade.
<Se7h> mornin
<bddebian> Hello Se7h
<Se7h> alo bddebian
<Se7h> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Se7h
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> lets resume what was paused
<Se7h> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Se7h> /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<LaserJock> Se7h: I've got to go right now, but I'll be back in < 1 hr. OK?
<Se7h> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi Se7h
<Se7h> can u help me now?
<LaserJock> Se7h: sure
<Se7h> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Se7h> /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<jamessan> Se7h: do you have a /usr/bin/make?
<LaserJock> Se7h: hmm, and why are you trying to run that?
<Se7h> to create the source
<Se7h> jamessan sure
<LaserJock> Se7h: so are you running debuild -S ?
<Se7h> ye
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, so can you paste the entire output to a pastebin
<Se7h> its not that long
<Se7h> but wait
<Se7h> :|
<Se7h> gimme the url please
<LaserJock> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<Se7h> ty
<Se7h> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10409
<jamessan> Se7h: what does "ls -l /usr/bin/make" say?
<Se7h> permissions?
<Se7h> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 139920 2005-12-17 03:01 /usr/bin/make
<LaserJock> Se7h: who is the owner for the source
<Se7h> me
<Se7h> lol
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> Se7h: and you have fakeroot installed?
<Se7h> yes
<LaserJock> Se7h: so you have modified an existing source  packages?
<natroll-> sounds like he can't use make for some reason....that's strange
<Se7h> LaserJock ham, not really
<Se7h> im just creating the deb binary
<Se7h> but since i have to upload it with source..
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, so what exactly are you doing? what package and where are you getting it from?
<Se7h> spe-0.8.2.a
<Tonio__> evening ;)
<natroll-> hi Tonio__
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, I just did a "apt-get source spe" then "cd spe-0.8.2a" then "debuild -S" and it worked fine
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> one second
<Se7h> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Se7h> /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> same thing
<LaserJock> Se7h: did you do exactly what I did?
<Se7h> yup
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, then something is screwed up with your system :(
<Se7h> i got that already :p
<Se7h> dunno what tho
<natroll-> who owns your debian/rules?
<Se7h> my user
<natroll-> fakeroot?
<Se7h> hum?
<natroll-> who owns that?
<natroll-> and what permissions
<natroll-> well, nvm
<natroll-> i dunno either, srry
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<bmonty> how is the bug day going?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure. I've had to do some real work today
<LaserJock> I do have a list of MOTU Science packages with bugs for people to work on ;-)
<LaserJock> I do the organizing and then crack the whip ;-)
<bmonty> Is someone doing bug triage, or is it a free-for-all?
<bmonty> LaserJock: heh, just tell people you are going to point one of your nifty lasers at their house
<LaserJock> bmonty: basically hang out in #ubuntu-bugs and just get to work
<LaserJock> bmonty: hmm, I could do that I suppose. It would be an empty threat (curvature of the earth and all).
<LaserJock> bmonty: course if I could use one of the retroreflectors on the moon I just might make it ...
<natroll-> LaserJock, tell them you have satellites armed and ready
<LaserJock> or sharks ;-)
<LaserJock> maybe even some sea bass
<natroll-> lol
<phanatic> hi people
* Erlang wavez
<phanatic> hey Erlang :)
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga and raphink :)
<raphink> hi phanatic
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic
<dholbach> night guys
<netzmeister> n8 dholbach
<LaserJock> hi raphink phanatic Gloubiboulga , et. al.
<raphink> hi LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga> hey LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga> salut raphink ;)
<LaserJock> raphink: how's k3b going?
<raphink> fiexed LaserJock
<raphink> wanna test?
<raphink> salut Gloubiboulga
<raphink> LaserJock: k3bsetup should work fine now
<raphink> can shlibs be used for python stuff?
<phanatic> heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> raphink: not exactly sure, might check Debian Policy and Debian Python Policy ;-)
<raphink> well LaserJock the problem is the following
<raphink> kde-guidance had pykdeextensions as build-depends
<raphink> but the binary doesn't have pykdeextensions as depends
<raphink> I think it should come automatically
<raphink> but I'm not sure whethere how
<raphink> if it's shlibs or python deps
<raphink> or if this depends has to be added manually
<LaserJock> raphink: you could experiment and see
<raphink> hehe sure
<raphink> actually I'm not sure this is needed as build-depends
<raphink> ...
<palong> hi
<bmonty> hey minghua
<minghua> hi bmonty
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<LaserJock> raphink: would you feel ok doing a real easy main upload for iptables?
<raphink> LaserJock: bugfixing?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> just a stupid little doc bug
<raphink> ok
<raphink> send me the debdiff by email
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> @ubuntu.com ?
<raphink> yep
<bmonty> minghua: you have time to work on scim issues today?
<minghua> hello LaserJock
<minghua> bmonty: not now.  but yes I do plan to work on scim tonight
<mcquaid> hello, not sure i can get help here, but i've postd on the forums and searched to no end
<mcquaid> it's regarding getting dri for opengl on a voodoo3 card
<mcquaid> my gf4 just blew so i had to put this back in
<mcquaid> i remember way back when, voodoo cards were pretty easy to get working
<LaserJock> mcquaid: did you try #ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> yes i've tried there several times over the last few days with no response
<mcquaid> i guess there aren't many voodoo users these days
<mcquaid> i've believe i've determined it's a userspace issue as the xorg logs say dri is enabled but glxinfo says it's not
<LaserJock> mcquaid: have you tried searching Malone for a similar issue?
<mcquaid> no i'm not familar with malone
<mcquaid> i came here because i believe it's a package issue
<LaserJock> mcquaid: check out https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/
<natroll-> i pity the fool who messes with malone
<LaserJock> natroll-: ?
<natroll-mr-T> LaserJock, nvm :)
<mcquaid> from what i've read the error i get is a result of dri and my libgl not being in sync
<mcquaid> and there are forum posts of others not being able to get voodoos to work with dri but no solution
<mcquaid> so i think it's not user configuration error but that voodoo dri is broken in breezy
<mcquaid> LaserJock, what am i supposed to be looking up at that site?
<LaserJock> mcquaid: sorry, my bad. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs has all the Ubuntu bugs
<LaserJock> mcquaid: you can search there for you problem and see if it is a known bug
<mcquaid> ok just serached there, i see one tdfx bug but the error is not what i get and it's been fixed
<mcquaid> i guess i'll submit a bug, but i'd hope i could resolve this instead of waiting awhile for a bug resolution
<mcquaid> according to this site: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<mcquaid> the error i get is because 'then your libGL is out of sync with your DRI drivers'
<mcquaid> is there a way i can bring them in sync? like can i just compile the relevant parts of xorg?
<kelmo> do you have libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<kelmo> (not sure if ubuntu is in sync with debian in this regard)
<kelmo> and load GLCore in ya x conf
<mcquaid> yes i have that installed
<mcquaid> yes glcore in conf
<mcquaid> xorg log files says everything is fine with dri enabled
<kelmo> what kernel version?
<mcquaid> all the relevant modules are running. tdfx, drm
<mcquaid> 2.6.12
<kelmo> hmm
<mcquaid> running glxinfo with verbose i see this error:
<kelmo> the drm in that version may not be "in sync" with mesa
<kelmo> not sure
<mcquaid> thats what i've read is the issue
<mcquaid> is there a way to tell?
<mcquaid> so this could be resolved if i update to dapper for the new kernel?
<mcquaid> and i think the packages aren't set up correctly because initially i get this error when running glxinfo:
<mcquaid> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/tdfx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<mcquaid> and the dri directory isn't even there
<mcquaid> the tdfx_dri.so is located under /usr/lib/dri
<mcquaid> so i tried making a sym link of dri and then i get this error:
<mcquaid> libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/tdfx_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/tdfx_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_dispatch)
<mcquaid> and that error is what i've read on the dri troubleshooting guide meaning there aren't in sync
<mcquaid> hmm i have a copy of libGL.so.1.2 thats seems to be not associated with any package.  no result is returned when running dpkg -S libGL.so.1.2 in /usr/X11R6/lib
<mcquaid> i have previously installed the nvidia binary so I'm not sure if that got left behind.  but i used it's uninstaller
<mcquaid> ahh i'll just submit a bug
* natroll-mr-T solves it by sending you an nvidia 6800
<natroll-mr-T> j/k ;-)
<LaserJock> I might have a spare 5200  sitting around but I don't think that will do you any good
<mcquaid> i think a spare 5200 would do me nicely ;)
<LaserJock> mcquaid: doubtful, I hardly play any games and it still suck
<kelmo> mcquaid: you said you uninstalled nvidia via its script right?
<mcquaid> well from what i remember a 5200 is roughly on par with a gf4ti4200 no?
<mcquaid> yes
<mcquaid> via the script
<kelmo> that represents a large problem in itself
<mcquaid> kelmo, how so?
<kelmo> you took control of those files that you mucked around with out of dpkg, and into your own hands
<mcquaid> i hear ya
<mcquaid> any way to fix that?
<kelmo> you would need to --reinstall install some core xorg packages
<kelmo> even then, its never absolutely certain ; )
<mcquaid> and that's if this is the source of my troubles, a few others on the forums seem to have similar troubles to mine
<mcquaid> and i don't think they all came from a previous nvidia install
<kelmo> its not main source, but you definately have some unneccessary obstacles
<mcquaid> hmm, any suggestions on how to proceed?
<kelmo> well, i have used dri only in conjunction with drm fron linux 2.6.15 and above
<mcquaid> so are you saying a more recent kernel might help?
<kelmo> i am saying; that is the scope of my experience ; )
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> i guess i don't get how it all ties in. in the kernel there's the tdfx drm, then there's xorg tdfx (which i assume is the driver) then there's libglide3 which i think xorg uses via mesagl??
<mcquaid> i've been googling this for 3 days now and haven't got any further
<mcquaid> well the first weird problem is glxinfo states libGL is looking for tdfx_dri.so in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<mcquaid> and dri doesn't even exist
<mcquaid> i symlinked it to where dri exists for me. /usr/lib/dri
<mcquaid> but resulted in another error which i've read means libGL is out of sync with the dri drivers
<mcquaid> and i know i shoulnd't have to be symlinking this stuff, but couldn't see what else to try
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-23
<bddebian> Hey gang
<bmonty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya bmonty
<jdong> why doesn't our mail-notification applet do Evolution?
<Kyral> Because Evolution does itself...
<jdong> Kyral: tray icon notification for Evolution?
<jdong> Kyral: since when?
<Kyral> I hink there is an option
* jdong double checks
<Kyral> or am I hinking Sylpheed?
<jdong> Kyral: I think you are
<Kyral> heh
<jdong> Kyral: Evolution has nothing whatsoever for tray notifying
<jdong> it does have a "beep" or "play sound", and a "dbus notify" plugin that mail-notification is SUPPOSED to read ;-)
<jdong> wait a sec... I think it's just that we don't build-dep on Evolution libs
* jdong tries rebuilt
* jdong bad grammar
<jdong> checking for the Evolution source tree directory... /usr/include/evolution-2.6/
<jdong> checking for /usr/include/evolution-2.6//mail/em-event.h... yes
<jdong> checking for /usr/include/evolution-2.6//mail/em-folder-tree.h... yes
<jdong> checking for /usr/include/evolution-2.6//mail/mail-component.h... yes
<jdong> checking for /usr/include/evolution-2.6//mail/mail-tools.h... yes
<jdong> checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN_CFLAGS...
<jdong> checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN_LIBS...
<jdong> configure: Evolution not found: forcing --disable-evolution
<jdong> grr
<Erlang> jdong: KILL IT!
* jdong goes into ./configure to see how it detects evo
<jdong> geez it wants the entire evo source dir
<jdong> so, hackjob, anyone?
* Erlang hides.
<jdong> jdong@shuttle:~/junk/mail-notification-2.0.dfsg.1$ bzr diff
<jdong> === modified file 'a/configure'
<jdong> --- a/configure
<jdong> +++ b/configure
<jdong> @@ -24859,7 +24859,7 @@
<jdong>         evolution_plugindir=""
<jdong>         { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: Evolution not found: forcing --disable-evolution" >&5
<jdong>  echo "$as_me: Evolution not found: forcing --disable-evolution" >&6;}
<jdong> -enable_evolution=no
<jdong> +enable_evolution=yes
<jdong>  disable_evolution_reason="(Evolution not found)"
<jdong>  fi
<jdong> MUAHAHA
<jdong>   --enable-evolution           yes (Evolution not found)
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> and I give up
<jdong> oh, patch
<jdong> apparently they do not support evolution >2.2 without a patch
<jdong> damn them to eternal hell!
<jdong> (or KDE)
<Hobbsee> no!
<Hobbsee> damn them to gnome!
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee>  /flamewar
<Hobbsee> gnome crashed on me today :(
<jdong> KDE crapped on me today :(
<Erlang> GNOME pukes on me everyday... ?
<Hobbsee> well, actually, i think it was my wireless card that caused the entire system to crash, but i'll blame it on gnome anyway!
<jdong> (just kidding, guys... I'm pretty neutral between GNOME/KDE)
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> I've been loving the GNOME improvements recently though
<Erlang> jdong: We all try to look neutral but deep in our hearth we wish KDE or GNOME should die, depending on witch side we are...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Erlang> witch side... oootypo
<Kyral> I just wish people would drop the damn war
<Erlang> Religious wars are there to stay.
<LaserJock> hi all!
<Erlang> lo
<dolson> hi LaserJock
<bmonty> anyone having issues with launchpad timing out?
<bmonty> nevermind, its working now
<LaserJock> only if I try to open up like 10 bug reports at once
<LaserJock> anybody got a 64bit proc?
<LaserJock> I need somebody to see if they can install yacas on a 64-bit arch.
<Erlang> LaserJock: trying.
<Erlang> LaserJock: It installs and runs here... need more infos?
<LaserJock> Erlang: it is for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/yacas/+bug/2988
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what they meant by Ubuntu/EMT64 but I assume AMD64
<Erlang> Works fine here on AMD64.
<Erlang> Dapper, AMD64
<LaserJock> Erlang: ok, I'm going to close it and tell them if it really doesn't work they can reopen the bug ;-)
<LaserJock> Erlang: thanks
<Erlang> np
<bmonty> LaserJock: ping
<mgalvin> bmonty: thanks for uploading the munin fix :)
<bmonty> mgalvin: np...its bug day after all :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: nevermind
<minghua> bug day, hmm...
<bmonty> hi minghua
<minghua> hi bmonty
* minghua is still working :-(
* bmonty left work early today :)
<LaserJock> hi minghua bmonty
<bmonty> wb LaserJock
<Kyral> night MOTUish people
<LaserJock> cya Kyral
<minghua> hi LaserJock and good night Kyral
<bmonty> cya Kyral
<ajmitch> hi
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<bmonty> LaserJock: you working on stellarium?
<LaserJock> bmonty: not at the moment
<LaserJock> bmonty: working on fv, started as a .desktop now it is a FTBFS :(
<bmonty> LaserJock: doh, I hate that
<bmonty> I'll take care of stellarium
<LaserJock> bmonty: well, the good new is that I found a patch for the FTBFS on the Debian BTS
<bmonty> hmm...you got off easy :)
<LaserJock> I know. I almost feel like I cheated
<bmonty> we recently got a new version of gnupg in breezy and dapper, right?
<crimsun> yes, 1.4.2.2~
<bmonty> I seem to be having issues with evolution freezing when it calls gpg to verify signatures
<LaserJock> bummer
<crimsun> sorry, I use gnupg via mutt
<LaserJock> and I use thunderbird
<LaserJock> and if nobody is looking Mail.app ;-)
<bmonty> LaserJock: you have an idea what the GenericName and Comment in the .desktop file should be for stellarium?
<LaserJock> hmm it is a planetarium
<LaserJock> http://stellarium.sourceforge.net/ is the home page ;-)
<bmonty> Commet=LaserJock's waste of CPU
<bmonty> :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't waste CPU, I have pbuilding to do ;-)
<LaserJock> although that would be kinda funny
<bmonty> ...and of course it is FTBFS :(
<LaserJock> hmm, well my patch didn't seem to work :(
<LaserJock> hmm, actually the patch *did* work. it just still FTBFS
<bmonty> heh...figures
<bmonty> is there a build log in launchpad that shows the queue for the buildd's in launchpad?
<LaserJock> yeah
<bmonty> URL?
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds maybe?
<bmonty> its there...not as good as the old list though
<LaserJock> I never saw the old list
<LaserJock> hmm, this doesn't sound good, " make[1] : *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<bmonty> LaserJock: http://tiber.tauware.de/cgi-bin/buildlogs.cgi
<LaserJock> bmonty: hmm, that is nice
<LaserJock> hmm, how do you redirect stderr?
<G0SUB> 3>
<minghua> I think stderr is 2
<LaserJock> so $2?
<G0SUB> agh!
<G0SUB> 2>
<minghua> no, just command 2> file-to-keep-stderr-output
<LaserJock> thanks
<G0SUB> app > output 2> err
<LaserJock> dang it, I think I'm going to let the DDs take care of this one :(
<LaserJock> I'll send the .desktop patch their way though
<bmonty> ok, bug day is officially over here
<bmonty> good night everyone
<LaserJock> yikes, although apparently the fv maintainer died :(
<LaserJock> cya bmonty
<LaserJock> ok, I'm out too. good night everybody!
<minghua> night LaserJock
<LaserJock> cya minghua
<LaserJock> gonna get some more bugs done tonight?
<minghua> LaserJock: just got home, working on the m17n issue, I am afraid I'll go to bed soon
<minghua> so not much done on the bug day :-(
<LaserJock> well, I had a lot of meetings today so I wasn't very usefull
<G0SUB> tseng: ping
<zakame> hi all
<Gloubiboulga> hey zakame
<zakame> hello Gloubiboulga :D
<zakame> just got back home today
<natroll-mr-T> hi everyone
<natroll-> dolson, you there?
<dolson> hey natroll-
<natroll-> howdy
<natroll-> was wondering if you knew a way to list all packages installed on a system including basically all the information in their control files
<natroll-> would make part of my job sooooooo much easier
<dolson> lol, why did you choose me out of everyone here?
<natroll-> i dunno, i think i've talked to you before....and you weren't very gumpy..... :D
<dolson> :) one sec
<dolson> for i in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{ print $1 }'` ; do apt-cache show $i ; done
<dolson> that should do what you want, I think
<natroll-> wow, cool thanks
<dolson> try it now and let me know
<dolson> if that doesn't work, try sudo rm -rf /
<natroll-> sweeeeeeeeeet
<dolson> hahaha
<natroll-> perfect
<natroll-> lol
<dolson> just kidding
<natroll-> YOU WERE!?!?!?!
<natroll-> ;)
<dolson> hey, you never know...
<zakame> or `for pkg in $(dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | awk '{print $2}); do apt-cache show $pkg; done'
<dolson> In college, me and a friend told one of our mutual friends that his user account got screwed up so he had to remove his user and re-make it
<dolson> when he asked how, we told him "sudo rm -rf /usr"
<dolson> and he did it
<natroll-> ouch
<dolson> we burst out laughing. and he was like "what? what did I do?" we kept laughing, and he powered off the system
<dolson> when he rebooted, it didn't work, so he had to reinstall the entire OS, lol
<natroll-> poor guy, hope he was in the habit of backin his junk up
<zakame> gaah
<dolson> that doesn't work for me zakame
<zakame> dolson: of couse, missing '
<dolson> natroll-: lol, it was right after installing his system... the first lesson in class, and he tried something in GNOME (old version, like 1.4 I think) and it gave him an error
<dolson> so that was our opportunity to tell him it was a problem with his user
<natroll-> lol
<natroll-> with friends like you, who needs enemies?! ;)
<natroll-> zakame, still not workin for me
<dolson> he laughed about it after though, so it was all good
<zakame> as in /usr :))
<natroll-> lol, yeah
<dolson> I'm glad the other guy played along with me. it wouldn't have been as fun if he went "no no, don't do that, it'll screw up your system"
<natroll-> no kiddin, i hate that, and i especially hate it when they're not quick enough to pick up on the joke and play along
<dolson> lol, even if he picked up a little late and changed his tune, I think it still woulda worked out, heh
<zakame> natroll-: for pkg in $(dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | awk '{print $2}'); do apt-cache show $pkg; done
<natroll-> yeah, i already added that, and it's still broken
<dolson> this guy isn't really all there.. he traded a really old and really huge NEC 21" CRT for a brand new LG 17" LCD w/ 12ms response... what a sucker
<natroll-> wait, he ended up with the crt?
<dolson> yes
<natroll-> wow
<natroll-> well, i prefer crt myself, but man oh man
<dolson> I also traded him a crappy laptop for a 19" LG LCD with 12ms response
<natroll-> at least trade with somethin of the same value
<dolson> brand new LCD that is
<natroll-> wowz
<natroll-> spread the love over my way
<zakame> whoa
<dolson> 4th-hand laptop with non-working USB
<natroll-> ???
<dolson> he just wanted it to surf the web on the toilet, lol
<natroll-> did you tell him it had gold inside or somethin?
<dolson> oh, and a 100% dead battery
<natroll-> wow
<dolson> if you pull out the power plug, it would power off instantly
<natroll-> i'd feel salty right about then
<dolson> he didn't care
<natroll-> wow
<dolson> he never had a laptop before
<natroll-> rich or somethin?
<dolson> so I got some nice LCDs
<natroll-> i mean, money is money is money
<dolson> well, he's working for an ISP and he's living at home still... his parents gave him a car.. he basically spends all his money on his PC (he spent about $800 on a graphics card that is outdated by now) and drugs
<natroll-> heh
<dolson> his mom does his laundry and cooking
<natroll-> drugs, that would figure
<dolson> and I think she cleans his room too
<natroll-> ha
<dolson> it works out good for me though
<natroll-> when i was livin at home before i was married i couldn't get my mom to stop cleaning my room
<natroll-> i tried and tried
<dolson> I liked the 21" CRT, except that it wasn't very vibrant in color, and it was blurry
<dolson> and it glore like a mofo
<dolson> is glore a word?
<natroll-> dolson, wow, defeats the purpose
<natroll-> ummm, what?
<dolson> glare.. had a lot of glare
<dolson> and it had burnin from a Windows task bar from someone running at 640x480!!! on this 21" monitor before I owned it
<dolson> and at least one noticeable dead pixel
<dolson> I say I emerged victorious
<natroll-> zakame, that thing is still broken though, man
<natroll-> i saw this thing a while back that lets you get rid of burn-in
<natroll-> basically just makes your entire screen completely white
<natroll-> for a long time
<natroll-> then it's gone
<dolson> you could do that on your own
<natroll-> yeah
<natroll-> i don't know how, but you could
<natroll-> make my own screensaver or something i suppose
<natroll-> would be the least intrusive
<dolson> whoa. Gael Duval is suing Mandriva? I didn't know that
<natroll-> who?
<dolson> the Mandrake founder
<dolson> he got laid off
<natroll-> wow
<dolson> and now he's suing for "abusive layoff"
<zakame> natroll-: for pkg in $(dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'); do apt-cache show $pkg; done
<dolson> seems whacked to me that a founder would be laid off from the company he built
<zakame> bah the -v
<natroll-> heh, at first i thought you said 'using Mandriva' and I thought, 'ewww'
<dolson> I started on Mandrake years ago
<dolson> I owe a lot to it... it let me learn at my own pace
<dolson> but I got tired of its broken libs and config apps that made no sense whatsoever and seldom worked correctly... and moved to Debian :)
<natroll-> i started on redhat 9
<dolson> it was actually WinLinux 2000 that I got in 99 I think on a warez site that let me get my feet wet on my parents' PC without reformatting
<natroll-> then went fedora, then suse, then ubuntu, then debian, then gentoo, then ubuntu
<dolson> but when I got my own PC, I put Mandrake 7.0 on it
<natroll-> that's cool
<dolson> check out this page: http://pgshopping.com/mdkxp/?c=artcls/distrotest
<dolson> it's a list of a bunch of distros I tried back before I switched to Debian right as Woody came out
<natroll-> i need to do more shell scripting, i wouldn't have even thought to mish-mash some shell scripting and different commands to generate the list i was seeking
<natroll-> i just never need to do it, so it's hard to get in the habit
<natroll-> dolson, oh dope, thanks so much for that code, it seriously is gonna make my live sooooooooooooo much easier
<natroll-> zakame, you too :D
<dolson> natroll-: no problem. I use loops like that all the time.. I love them
<natroll-> dolson, there should really be a command to list all of that in the first place....
<zakame> natroll-: no prob
<dolson> hmm, I dunno why you would want all that info :)
<zakame> natroll-: sorry, I was learning some things too, like how to implement a mini-C++ in C
<zakame> using void* :(
<natroll-> for customizing your install
<natroll-> i mean, for customizing the install cd
<dolson> man, I wish that Lords of the Realm II would get open-sourced by Sierra
<natroll-> actually i just realized that it's not that useful....
<natroll-> dolson, never played it
<dolson> I used to be addicted
<dolson> one of the best RT/TB-strategy combo games I ever played
<natroll-> i've been there
<dolson> it doesn't beat the best game of all time, ever, though.. Actraiser (not Actraiser II, they ruined the sequel)
<natroll-> but with wolfenstein: enemy territory
<natroll-> lol
<dolson> ah, at least that can run on Linux
<natroll-> never played actraiser before, i think
<natroll-> yeah, et is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fun
<natroll-> it still has a ginormous player-base
<natroll-> even after all these years
<dolson> I used to play it a lot
<dolson> on that beach level... oh man, addictive. but still not the best overall game I ever played. it's definitely one of the other two I mentioned.. not by today's standards, but they really are still great, IMHO
<natroll-> i don't care for videogames that much anymore
<dolson> I collect them mostly.. I still play GameCube every few days or weeks. I like it
<natroll-> dolson, you're thinking of the first wolfenstein that was multiplayer, i think
<natroll-> not enemy territory
<dolson> oh? I thought that the beach level was in ET
<dolson> I've played them both online though.. they're similar in many ways
<natroll-> no, it's very very very (did i mention very?) different
<dolson> I have them.. they're not that different. :) classes and whatnot, yes, but the overall gameplay, for me, was pretty much identical. but I haven't played it in maybe 2 years or something like that
<natroll-> well, et has so much more depth than the first
<zakame> hmm emacs online
<dolson> multiplayer emacs?
<natroll-> yeah, at first i thought they were pretty much the same, and i didn't really like et that much more, but after a month or two you start seeing the depth of gameplay that is possible
<natroll-> multiplayer emacs?  i don't even like single player
<dolson> hmm, the original Lords of the Realm is a DOS game and is on Underdogs... wonder if dosbox will run it.. :D
<dolson> oh, so is LOTRII
<dolson> oh, and ActRaiser. lol, it's my lucky day
<natroll-> on what?
<dolson> now I don't have to dig out my old CDs
<dolson> siretart: ping
<siretart> dolson: pong
<dolson> siretart: do I just make a build1 of ardour and up to REVU? it doesn't require changes from Debian's package
<natroll-> dolson, you still probably want to change the versioning of it to include ubuntu1 doncha?
<dolson> not if it's not changed
<dolson> this way a new sync will overwrite it automatically
<natroll-> dolson, i see?
<natroll-> what if it breaks after a sync
<dolson> I mean merge
<natroll-> er ok
<dolson> just wondering if I have to do a manual merge like this or if there is another way, ie: elmo handles the merge
<siretart> dolson: for such simple rebuilds uploads to revu are overkill.
<siretart> dolson: better ask someone directly on irc, or ask for sponsorship on our mailing list
<natroll-> ok, i'm going to bed
<siretart> dolson: I have a test on monday and need to learn. sorry :(
<natroll-> gnite dolson, siretart, and whoever
<dolson> siretart: ok, no problem. :) that's all I wanted to know
<dolson> cya natroll-
<siretart> cu natroll-
<dolson> are any other MOTUs in here not busy and wanna do this upload?
<Tonio_> hello
<sivang> morning all
<sivang> mates, who deals with adding new gpg keys to the REVU keyring?
<sivang> siretart: maybe it's you?
<ajmitch> sivang: I can, why?
<sivang> ajmitch: cool, I've just sent a signed email to keyring@ , I want to be able to upload to REVU
<sivang> ajmitch: can you add me?
<ajmitch> give me a minute..
<sivang> np, I'll give you a hour if needed :)
<ajmitch> done
<sivang> thank you!
<sivang> ajmitch: have we signed keys btw over UBZ?
<sivang> (I think I've missed you or soemthing, but I May recall wrong)
<ajmitch> don't think so
<sivang> ok, thanks again.
<ajmitch> I should really write a mail straight away when I add someone to the keyring
<ajmitch> sorry siretart :)
<siretart> ah, nm
<sivang> where to? can I help by writing this email?
<ajmitch> sivang: no, the email is to you and CC:ed to keyring@
<sivang> ajmitch: ah, k.
<Lathiat> hrm if a package is uninstallable, and needs a new major version from debian (universe) with no deps - does it need approval?
<tseng> G0SUB: pong
<G0SUB> tseng: hello!
<tseng> hi :)
<G0SUB> tseng: this was about the beagle UVF request
<tseng> i see your comments
<tseng> thanks for updating the diffs
<G0SUB> tseng: my pleasure ... this bug has troubled me a lot ever since I started using beagle
<tseng> i reboot my pc (laptop) often
<tseng> so i dont notice as much as some people
<tseng> glad it is fixed, though
<G0SUB> tseng: haha, same with me ... but I don't reboot since I have 1 gig mem on my laptop
<tseng> i could suspend
<G0SUB> so I just kill it before it kills me
<tseng> but my laptop battery is shot
<tseng> it lasts only about 45 minutes
<tseng> and it is always dying on me
<G0SUB> tseng: I can't suspend because of a bug in the i180 xorg driver
<G0SUB> x locks up after I do a suspend to ram
<tseng> hm, works pretty well for me
<tseng> when there is some bit of battery left
<G0SUB> i see
<G0SUB> tseng: so, what do you think ... will the UVF be granted?
<tseng> yes
<G0SUB> exception I mean
<G0SUB> goody :)
<tseng> siretart already agreed
<tseng> and slomo_ will too
<tseng> dholbach is a lazy bum
<G0SUB> lol
<G0SUB> dholbach is a amazing guy
<tseng> yep.
<G0SUB> at first I thought it was the deskbar applet that makes beagle misbehave ....
<G0SUB> but no ... I was wrong
<slomo_> yep, i saw it too ;)
<G0SUB> slomo_: great :)
<tseng> i am testing my 0.2.3 packages now fwiw
<tseng> fixes both of pitti's problems on main inclusion report
<G0SUB> awesome
<tseng>  /etc/xdg/autostart/beagled.desktop
<tseng> brb
<G0SUB> oh, that's the new autostart feature in GNOME 2.14
<slomo_> G0SUB: exactly :) the only bad thing about it is that users can't disable them in the session configuration dialog currently which is a bug :/
<G0SUB> I agree
<G0SUB> slomo_: can't we patch that dialog?
<G0SUB> i don't think it will be too tough
<tseng> it seems like the autostart works nicely
<G0SUB> good :)
<slomo_> G0SUB: sure... prepare a patch and give it seb128
<G0SUB> slomo_: :)
<slomo_> G0SUB: problem is, that the autostart .desktop files are system wide and owned by root... you have to get some functionallity in to just ignore specific ones for one user
<G0SUB> yeah ...
<G0SUB> there must be some local setting to override the global setting
<adn> hello people
<adn> since the breezy release, many people complained about the state of vlc in the universe
<adn> (and a 61M diff is indeed not very sexy)
<adn> maybe I could help on this?
<adn> I've already built a breezy backport of a SVN snapshot
<adn> (see nightlies.videolan.org)
<G0SUB> adn: we'll have to ask for an UVF exception now
<adn> UVF?
<G0SUB> adn: are there new features?
<G0SUB> Upstream Version Freeze
<adn> G0SUB: well, I don't know what is the state of vlc in dapper
<G0SUB> adn: so you are talking about breezy here?
<adn> but I know that vlc was updated in the last month before breezy, then included as compiled against wx 2.4 for example, while wx 2.6 was in breezy
<freeflying-ibook> adn: 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu5
<adn> freeflying-ibook: ok, and what is the diff size?
<freeflying-ibook> adn: do apt-get source
<adn> G0SUB: yes, vlc was in really bad shape in breezy
<G0SUB> adn: diff between ?
<adn> G0SUB: between dapper and debian version of vlc
<adn> like in ~scott/patches
<adn> freeflying-ibook: using unstable
<freeflying-ibook> adn: you'd check the changelog
<G0SUB> adn: well, if the vlc in breezy doesn't cause dataloss, then it would be tough to update it now
<adn> I'll have a look at a dapper repository
<G0SUB> adn: and for dapper, you have to raise an UVF exception now
<G0SUB> since we are in a freeze
<adn> ok
<G0SUB> adn: so if there are major bug fixes only then we can put in the latest vlc in dapper, else it'll be tough
<G0SUB> adn: and you said that the diff is 60 odd mb ... which is massive
<G0SUB> adn: talk to the maintainer of vlc and see what he has to say about this ...
<adn> G0SUB: see http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/vlc/
<adn> I don't understand where this all is coming from
<G0SUB> this is freakin' huge ... even the changelog is 1.1 mib
<adn> so you see why I want to help
<G0SUB> adn: talk to scott
<adn> G0SUB: who is the vlc maintainer for dapper, please?
<adn> what is better: mail or IRC?
<adn> well, he seems not on IRC
<G0SUB> i don't know who is the ubuntu maint.
<G0SUB> adn: well, dapper already has the latest vlc it seems
<G0SUB> oh, no
<adn> G0SUB: I've sent an email to scott
<G0SUB> adn: good :)
<adn> I hope I'll get time to help before the release
<adn> oh, I also had to backport other debian packages to breezy
<adn> see http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/breezy-i386/
<adn> and that may be a "bigger" problem
<adn> for dependencies, for example
<adn> well, wait and see :)
<adn> G0SUB, freeflying-ibook: thanks for listening and helping!
<G0SUB> hey! you are welcome adn
<adn> hrm
<adn> me again
<adn> <scott@ubuntulinux.com>: host fiordland.ubuntulinux.com[82.211.81.145]  said:
<adn>     554 <scott@ubuntulinux.com>: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO
<adn>     command)
<tseng> what is ubuntulinux.com?
<tseng> its ubuntu.com and ubuntulinux.org
<tseng> ubuntu.com is your sure bet
<adn> oops :)
<G0SUB> hehe
<adn> thanks
<G0SUB> adn: it's the 2nd line in http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/
* adn should learn how to read :)
<Toadstool> hi here
<bmonty> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> bmonty: pong
<bmonty> crimsun: I just built the ardour sync and uploaded it when I saw the accepted message for your upload come in :(
<Lathiat> is it ok to upload new packages?
* Lathiat cant remember where all these policies hide
<Lathiat> anyone care to remind me? :)
<slomo> Lathiat: you need an exception for those too
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> dont relaly need to attach anything thop?
<Lathiat> also what package would i file such a bug against?
<crimsun> bmonty: oh, no big deal then. Next time I'll send an ACK to the list.
<bmonty> crimsun: or I need to type faster :)
<bdoetsch> hi there
<bdoetsch> got a question concerning gnucash: will hbci be supported in dapper? doesn't work in breezy nor dapper so far
<bdoetsch> (see bug #31789)
<siretart> bdoetsch: iirc the issue was ssl licencing, no?
<bdoetsch> siretart: i didn't even get that far - no hbci options in gnucash although i have installed the aqbanking packages
<siretart> bdoetsch: iirc they use openssl in gpl code, which doesn't work. you would either need to port it to gnutls or get the gnucash developers to grant an exception allowing linking to openssl
<siretart> afaik nobody is actively working actively on this issue. feel free to start working on it :)
<bdoetsch> siretart: argh. license issues :-(
<bdoetsch> siretart: know what, unfortunately i neither have the expertise nor the time for that :-(
<siretart> same here
<bdoetsch> siretart: yeah, but I'll at least contact the gnucash guys about it
<siretart> bdoetsch: please report your results to the malone bugreport so that it gets documented for future developers working on that issue
<bdoetsch> siretart: no problem, I'll do so. have a nice saturday afternoon - HSV won ;-)
<siretart> bdoetsch: 1 FCN as well, yay! :)
<bdoetsch> hehehe...liked that as well since bremen is now 6 pt behind... *g*
<LaserJock> morning MOTUers!
<Gloubiboulga> hey LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<LaserJock> raphink: hi! <><
<phanatic> hi people
<LaserJock> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hey LaserJock
<highvoltage> hellomotu
<G0SUB> bug #30179
<raphink> hi LaserJock
<phanatic> hi raphink
<raphink> hi phanatic
<LaserJock> G0SUB: did you kill Ubugtu ;-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock: I have no idea ... Seveas is away it seems
<LaserJock> malone bug 839
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 839 in unison "unhandled exception with " [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/839
<LaserJock> malone 30179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30179 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Error in I830WaitLpRing()" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30179
<LaserJock> G0SUB: just have to have the right touch ;-)
<G0SUB> hehe
<G0SUB> gnome 2000
<G0SUB> malone #28326
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28326 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "crashes after long-use -> infinite resprawn (Xv trigger?)" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28326
<G0SUB> LaserJock: working now :)
<LaserJock> doko_: ping?
<mcquaid> hello, i was asking here yesterday about getting opengl to work with my ancient voodoo3
<mcquaid> i upgraded to dapper in hopes that it might resolve my dri issues but it hasn't
<mcquaid> i notice though there are more glide related packages available
<mcquaid> i don't want to use the glide driver rather the tdfx dri driver
<mcquaid> i noticed a new package libgl1-mesa-glide3
<mcquaid> i'm not sure if this driver uses tdfx via dri, but i was going to try it and this pkg flags a lot of stuff for removal
<mcquaid> stuff not seemingly related, like libkonq4-dev, libsdl-dev, libarts-dev etc
<LaserJock> hi Se7h
<Se7h> hi LaserJock
<robitaille> LaserJock:  heard any back from kamion about malone #28770
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28770 in ggobi "Should be in universe, not multiverse" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28770
<LaserJock> robitaille: well, he told me to poke elmo so I sent him an email
<LaserJock> robitaille: but knowing how busy he is I'm not sure if it will get done anytime soon
<robitaille> so it's still "in progress" :)
<LaserJock> yeah
<robitaille> thanks
<Se7h> if theres already a source package for spe
<Se7h> theres no need to do another
<Se7h> the only thing left to do is a proper deb package
<Se7h> right?
<LaserJock> Se7h: already a source package in Ubuntu?
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> u just download it yesterday remember?
<Se7h> 0.8.2a
<Se7h> the version should be 0.8.2.a tho
<LaserJock> oh yes
<LaserJock> so it is in Ubuntu
<Se7h> the source is
<LaserJock> a binary is too
<Se7h> mathias should modify it to 0.8.2.a
<Se7h> it is?
<Se7h> o.0
<LaserJock> but not 0.8.2a
<Se7h> lol yes that i know
<Se7h> 0.8.1d i thing
<Se7h> *think
<LaserJock> Se7h: yeah, looks like the build failed
<LaserJock> Se7h: do you have a pbuilder?
<Se7h> well, since there's a source already, i wont do another package for it
<Se7h> i've done the deb package already
<LaserJock> Se7h: if you can verify that the source package builds then we can retry the build
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<Se7h> ye i do have pbuilder
<ajmitch> ah crap
<ajmitch> daylight savings stopped today
* ajmitch could have spent another hour in bed
<slomo> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi slomo
<LaserJock> Se7h: so "apt-get source spe" and then build it with your pbuilder
<Se7h> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<Se7h> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<Se7h> it fails alright
<LaserJock> Se7h: so then it needs to be fixed I guess ;-)
<LaserJock> raphink: ping?
<LaserJock> hi netzmeister
<netzmeister> hi LaserJock
<netzmeister> How do you do?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: gut, danke
<LaserJock> neoncode: und dir?
<neoncode> LaserJock: huh?
<LaserJock> neoncode: sorry, meant for netzmeister :-(
<LaserJock> neoncode: although, hi!
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty, hi minghua
<bmonty> LaserJock: thanks for syncing biococoa.app
<minghua> hi LaserJock and bmonty
<LaserJock> bmonty: np, anymore of mine that you were going to do?
<bmonty> LaserJock: actually I had that as a sync request from awhile ago and I was waiting for one of deps that I fixed
<LaserJock> ah, I see
<bmonty> meta-gnustep I think
<bmonty> I'd tell you for sure but evolution keeps crashing on me :(
<LaserJock> bmonty: looks like it built on all arch (hppa is still "needs building" but who cares about hppa) ;-)
<LaserJock> now I'm on to a stupid bug fix that is leading to a UVF exception in another package :(
<bmonty> the fun of MOTU work :)
<LaserJock> how does diffstat work? I can't seem to get it to spit out the right stuff
<bmonty> I'm not totally sure, but I use it against a debdiff from the old to the new version
<bmonty> I think that is what they are looking for, but I haven't had time to ask
<minghua> diffstat sometimes doesn't like by debdiff either
<minghua> do an ordinary diff -urN tree1 tree2 and diffstat is happy
<LaserJock> oh, ok I think that might be my problem
<bmonty> and another thing...what do you do if there isn't an upstream changelog?  just give them a diff of the debian changelog?
<Se7h> debian/rules clean
<Se7h> /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage.orig: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> this is getting really annoying
<bmonty> Se7h: do you have build-essential installed?
<Se7h> sure
<bmonty> how about if you run "dpkg-reconfigure make" ?
<minghua> ls -l /usr/bin/make ?
<Se7h> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 139920 2005-12-17 03:01 /usr/bin/make
<minghua> and I wonder why you have /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage.orig
<Se7h> bmonty keeps sayin the same thing
<minghua> ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpacakge* then?
<Se7h> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9579 2005-12-09 05:23 /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage
<Se7h> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7877 2006-02-06 10:01 /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage.orig
<bmonty> rm the .orig file ?
<bmonty> I think it is odd that it exists, unless you specifically know how it got there
<minghua> $ md5sum /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage
<minghua> 42772bd5f72903bbe81555a831ac47be  /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage
<Se7h> no, i dont
<minghua> check which one of yours is correct, and delete the other
<minghua> looking at the date it seems the .orig one is the correct one
<Se7h> dpkg-buildpackage: /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage.orig: No such file or directory
<Se7h> lmao
<Se7h> oh great
<Se7h> :>
<Se7h> :p
<bmonty> did you dist-upgrade to dapper and maybe that old file is left over/
<bmonty> ?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> dapper is a clean install
<Se7h> great now i removed the wrong file
<bmonty> Se7h: how about if you remove and reinstall dpkg-dev?
<Se7h> yea
<Se7h> thats what im gonna do
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> orig back to place
<Se7h> but the permissions keep bugging me
<netzmeister> re
<netzmeister> yeah, i'm happy
<Se7h> :>
<LaserJock> can a non-US person tell me how big a bug malone bug #35228 is?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35228 in apcalc "Does not accept comma "," as a decimal separator" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35228
<neoncode> LaserJock: Oh sorry Hi, I was on the other virtual desktop
<slomo> LaserJock: really big imho... although i don't use that package ;)
<minghua> LaserJock: I think 35228 is a pretty big problem, as lots of European locales use , as decimal separator
<Se7h> lots? most of us
<LaserJock> do most calculators have that option? I've never seen it before
<LaserJock> as an option
<slomo> you could ask it from the current system locale
<netzmeister> hrhr.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSzUe3ZQvxQ&feature=Favorites&page=2&t=t&f=b
<netzmeister> thats soo funny.. :-D
<netzmeister> Super Mario Music..
<netzmeister> *dance*
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-24
<LaserJock> I suppose it is bad if you can't figure out where somebody got the source for their package
<minghua> bad for "somebody", I think ;-)
<LaserJock> I was going to do a UVF exception request
<LaserJock> is there a REVU admin around?
<LaserJock> hmm, so if a .orig.tar.gz is half the size of the downloaded source tarball it isn't a good thing, right?
<crimsun> pretty much
<LaserJock> doko_: ping?
<Se7h> LaserJock thats just cus the downloaded source has the 'build' inside it
<crimsun> that's horrible, then
<Se7h> ye, doesnt make much sense
<crimsun> strip the 'build' and repackage the upstream as a foo.dfsg
<LaserJock> but it also had the doc apparently that is causing the FTBFS
<Se7h> i can rebuild that tarball easily
<Se7h> (/and upload it)
<Se7h> im just not getting why the pbuilder is still using the old 'rules' file once i modified it
<crimsun> is there a rules.in?
<LaserJock> no
<crimsun> url?
<Se7h> LaserJock i just need to modify the 'mv foo/doc' to something else
<LaserJock> for what? the package is spe
<Se7h> include the doc dir and modify the path the script uses
<LaserJock> well, I'm assuming that doko didn't want to include the docs. I'm not sure
<Se7h> and im sure he just 'setup.py build' it
<Se7h> :p
<LaserJock> but it is still not working here
<Se7h> just tell me why pbuilder isnt using the modified rules file
<LaserJock> are you sure you rebuilt the source package?
<crimsun> (I still don't have any idea which package you're referring to)
<LaserJock> spe
<LaserJock> but it isn't very clean (.ex files about) and it FTBFS in a couple spots
<Se7h> cant u build a source package  with a binary ?
<Se7h> lol
<crimsun> upid 1520?
<minghua> Hmm, someone wants to fork ubuntu
<Kyral> oh?
<Kyral> who
<minghua> and hi crimsun and Kyral
<crimsun> 'lo ming
<Kyral> yo
<minghua> Kyral: -devel list
<Kyral> minghua, I haven't checked my mail all week and won't until I get back to school tomorrow
* Kyral shudders as he thinks how much mail there will be to download
<LaserJock> Kyral: did you abandon packaging spe ?
<Kyral> spe?
<Kyral> sounds familier
<LaserJock> from Jan. 17thu
<LaserJock> you uploaded it to REVU
<Kyral> you having FTBFS issues?
<Kyral> I mean you can do it if you want...
<LaserJock> yeah, but of the packaging kind so far
<Kyral> You can take my work I don't mind
<LaserJock> there is already a source package newer than your's in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> but it FTBFS
<Kyral> I'm effectively out of this release cycle
<LaserJock> I was just wondering if we should nuke yours
<Kyral> go ahead
<Kyral> It seems like I will be out of every other release cycle lol
<Kyral> due to school
<LaserJock> makes sense
<Hobbsee> Kyral: you're still in school???
<LaserJock> I *should* be out
<Kyral> Hobbsee, college
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kyral> Christopher Peterman, Clarkson University Computer Science Sopomore
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, so I got it to build
<Se7h> greta
<Se7h> *great
<na7e> ahhh, much better than natroll
<na7e> seth just made me think....i stole your junk, seth
<Se7h> hum?
<na7e> the 7 thing, nvm
<na7e> back to work now for me
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> :p
<Hobbsee> Kyral: ah fun.  i'm kind of wishing that i was doign computer sci now
<Kyral> lol no you don't
<Kyral> I am up against the Binary Bomb soon
<Kyral> oyah add in Information Technology minor
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kyral> whats your major Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i'm doing a bachelor of technology in optoelectronics
<Kyral> optowha?
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<na7e> cybernetic optical implants
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> hmm
<na7e> lol, j/k
<crimsun> eye candy, dude. KDE, remember?
<Kyral> lol
<Hobbsee> Kyral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optoelectronics
<na7e> maybe like optical switching?
<Hobbsee> mm...nice shiny lasers...
<Kyral> can you replace my eyes with some really cool cyborg eyes?
<Hobbsee> among other things
<Hobbsee> hehe - they'll be bright purple?
<Kyral> ....tthat would be kinda cool actually....
<Kyral> okay I go watch Austin Powers
<na7e> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> Grooovy Baby YEAH! :P
* LaserJock  heard the mention of LASERS ;-)
<Kyral> DOWN BOY!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: then again, i see that there's a nice fade in gnome now, for the sudo password dialog box...
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Kyral> Hobbsee, thats been around for a while...
<Kyral> or did you just go to Dapper?
<Hobbsee> i havent used gnome since hoary, so...
<na7e> you guys mean gksudo?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Kyral> I hadn't used KDE since Slack 10 about 3 years ago :P
<Hobbsee> it's greatly improved - the gnome, that is
<Kyral> but yah, GROOVINESS CALLS :D
<crimsun> I just want frickin lasers on my Ubuntu splash
<na7e> i wish kde was a bit better in ubuntu
<Kyral> Oh I love the Dapper GNOME Splash :D
<Hobbsee> rofl yeah!
<na7e> i just always had integration problems between various programs
<Hobbsee> pity kde has nothing like that
<LaserJock> crimsun: heck yeah!
<Kyral> hmmm
<Kyral> SOMEONE MAKE ONE :D
* Hobbsee is liasing with the guy who's doing the usplash/etc for kubuntu, so might suggest it
* Kyral pulls out The GIMP
<Hobbsee> then you'd have to use kde to get it!
<Kyral> Hobbsee, I do :P
<Kyral> well, on this laptop it's Xubuntu
<Kyral> anyway yah, groovy time...for real :D
<Hobbsee> hehe sure
<na7e> Hobbsee, is the usplash thing easy to change out with soemthing else?  i'm looking at doing it for this project i'm workin on
<crimsun> yes, it's pretty straight-forward
<na7e> coooool
<crimsun> look at the *artwork-usplash packages for examples
<Hobbsee> which bit is the usplash?  i always get confused between the usplash, and the splash screen
<na7e> as long as i don't have to sacrifice anymore chickens
<crimsun> usplash is what you see after grub
<Hobbsee> no, they've moved to geese sacrifices
<na7e> argh!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right, yep.  that's th way around i thought it was
<crimsun> splash is what you see when logging into your graphical environment
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<na7e> what's the u in usplash for?
<crimsun> userspace
<na7e> usplash, isplash, we all splash for....
<minghua> confusing name choices if you ask me :-(
<crimsun> (as opposed to what's in Fedora Core, which is kernelspace)
<na7e> ok, cool
<LaserJock> Ubuntu? Uber? Unbelievable?
<na7e> Uberunbelievableubuntu IMO
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> what a mess to update networkmanager ;)
<Hobbsee> now just *imagine* how many misspellings of that there would be in the forums, etc
<na7e> lol
<na7e> forget searching for it
<Tonio_> there are so many differences since 0.5.1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you end up packaging knetworkmanager?  seeing as mine's being a pain, and not making correctly?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: about too
<Tonio_> 10 hours on it
<Tonio_> I had to patch new libs, update all patches, and finally package knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> ah, fun
<Tonio_> but the difference with the actual ubuntu package is hudge, really
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.np-ip.org
<Tonio_> but the repo isn't complete yet, may have to wait a bit :)
<crimsun> yeah, you guys are going to fall over when we update wpasupplicant ;)
<Tonio_> the network-manager package isn't gunctionnal for knetworkmanager (libnm-util needed)
<Tonio_> crimsun: I hadded there the new version of wpasupplicant siretart worked on
<Tonio_> don't know if that is working actually, I can't test
<crimsun> Tonio_: yes, 0.5.1-1 in Debian exp
<Tonio_> crimsun: I ported it to ubuntu, you can find it on that repo
<crimsun> I'm about to fakesync 0.4.7-4
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/
<Tonio_> sorry for the bad link
<crimsun> gah, I can't fakesync, since we'll have another delta.
<Tonio_> but wpasupplicant there is not the latest.... should be working anyway
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: testing it out
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wait a bit please ;)
<Tonio_> this is not functionnal actually ;)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> a little late now!
<Hobbsee> seems to all be still working
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, but that networkmanager package is not complete to make knetworkmanager building
<Tonio_> need another package splitted from it
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can update, should be okay now ;)
<Tonio_> I'm finishing knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee kills yet another ant!
<LaserJock> you got ants down there?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<na7e> how different is building a source package over a binary package?
<na7e> err, rephrase, how different is building a source package versus building a binary package?
<LaserJock> umm, you use the source package to build the binary package
<na7e> oh?  ok, i must have already built a source package then
<LaserJock> yes
* na7e must have missed that point (i'm in the terrible habit of that)
<LaserJock> na7e: ok, so the .dsc .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz files make up the source package. that source package than can then be built (by pbuilder or buildd) into the binary .deb package
<na7e> ahhhh
<na7e> LaserJock, many thanks for clearing that up, as usual
<LaserJock> na7e: *shameless plug* you might check out http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/gettingstarted-chap.html
<na7e> LaserJock, bookmarked :)
<na7e> someone needs to teach a class on all this at my school or something.....
<LaserJock> well, we do have #ubuntu-motu-school ;-)
<Hobbsee> na7e: sometimes, there's a motu school
<Hobbsee> which i want to go to, at some point
<na7e> i haven't seen one yet, and i'd love to be there when it happens
<na7e> LaserJock, this guide looks much better than what i've come across so far, i'll read it now
<LaserJock> well, I'm still working on it. but it is suposed to ship with Dapper
<na7e> oh sweeeeeet
* Hobbsee bookmarks as well
<na7e> well, i'll tell you if i hit any hickups
<LaserJock> it is on your computers right now in fact
<na7e> ooooh, that's eery sorta
<LaserJock> it isn't very current but it will get there
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: it is on KDE too but even less current :(
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've used the kde one before
<na7e> LaserJock, found a mistake.  Make>Description> 'informations' should be 'information'
<na7e> muahahah
<LaserJock> ok, I'm editing it at the moment. thanks for the catch
<na7e> oh, in chapter 1, btw, but i'm sure you'll catch it later anyways
<na7e> np
<na7e> LaserJock, want me to just make a list of all the mistakes i find?  because I just found another...
<LaserJock> na7e: yeah, and send them to mantha AT ubuntu.com
<crimsun> god I suck, I just sent an e-mail to control with "tag" instead of "tags"
<na7e> will do
<minghua> crimsun: hehe, I always check the instruction page when writing to control, never remember those commands (except thanks, perhaps)
<na7e> anyone have a brief explanation of what a cxx transition is?
<minghua> na7e: we had one in dapper and one in breezy, and IMHO they are different types
<minghua> na7e: so which one are you asking about?
<na7e> minghua, i'm not sure, i'm seeing in: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/intro-chap.html
<na7e> minghua, under Apt/Dpkg section under apt-cache dump
<na7e> it mentions it almost assuming we would know what the heck it was :)
<minghua> na7e: basically it's about one library package changes its name
<na7e> ok
<na7e> thanks
<LaserJock> na7e: yeah, make a note of that in your email ;-)
<minghua> na7e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition
<minghua> na7e: read the "C++ ABI Transition" part if you really want to know
<minghua> but you don't really need to know that IMO
<minghua> it's not like we are going to have another c++ transition anytime soon
<crimsun> (knock on wood)
<na7e> LaserJock, I did, w00t :)
<na7e> yeah, I'll give that a quick read
<LaserJock> well, I need feedback from potential readers so it would be helpful
* minghua is not sure if crimsun's knocking is about his comments on c++ transtion...
<LaserJock> I just hope the packaging guide gets done soon. we have a documentation team freeze coming up
<crimsun> (yes, since that would be hellish)
<na7e> i see what you mean about the libraries all changing, that would take virtually a complete recompilation of all binary packages, wouldn't it?
<na7e> LaserJock, for the email and the filenames, what is the formal name of the guide?
<LaserJock> na7e: Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<ajmitch> hi
<na7e> thx
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch and slomo
<na7e> hi ajmitch
<slomo> hi LaserJock
<crimsun> slomo: hi. I worked on a fakesync of wpasupplicant, but there appear to be some bugs in Debian BTS that I'm not comfortable fakesyncing it
<slomo> crimsun: and we don't have this bugs?
<crimsun> not yet
<slomo> ok... then don't sync before they're fixed :)
<crimsun> however, one could potentially see them
<crimsun> will need to discuss with Reinhard
* crimsun finds bugs in alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<na7e> LaserJock, who is mantha?
<Kyral> na7e, him :P
<na7e> oh, lol
<LaserJock> na7e: my name is Jordan Mantha ;-)
<na7e> ok, i explained who i was, ha! :)
<Kyral> LaserJock == Jordan Mantha :P
<na7e> if (LaserJock == 'Jordan Mantha') {print "Doh!";}
<Kyral> Generally we have our names in our whois data
<LaserJock> na7e: got the email, thanks.
<na7e> np, i'll work on it later this week too
<na7e> i'll plan on it, rather :-)
<na7e> i really need to write up something on what i'm doing with this installation CD....
<na7e> might be helpful to someone
<LaserJock> hi dolson
<minghua> see, that's the advantage of using just your name as your nick ;-)  (and the advantage of having short name)
<dolson> hey LaserJock
<Kyral> minghua, I had this nick before coming on Freenode, otherwise it would be petermcv or somesuch
<LaserJock> me too
<na7e> i've changed mine like 3 times so far...sigh....no one will remember me....
<minghua> I dropped my old nick when I start hanging out on IRC
<Tonio_> raphink: available ?
<LaserJock> I like being LaserJock but unfortunately my LP id is mantha
<raphink> physically yes Tonio_, not sure my mind is ...
<na7e> does anyone know if the installer on the breezy CD will freak out if I add the universe repo?
<na7e> as in, I add it to the pool on the CD
<na7e> yeah, i didn't think anyone knew, I've got some fun testing ahead of me
<na7e> how do I make my own GPG key?
<LaserJock> na7e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<na7e> LaserJock, I just found that, any recommendations on which program is superior though?  GPA or seahorse?
<LaserJock> I usually just use the CLI ;-)
<LaserJock> seahorse is nice, if it works
<na7e> ha
<na7e> is there a length-limit for use with motu?
<dolson> crimsun: thanks for uploading ardour
<crimsun> dolson: np
<Se7h> LaserJock cant i add images to it?
<Se7h> o.0
<LaserJock> Se7h: to what? sorry my connection got screwed up
<Se7h> i saw
<Se7h> i had to add a 'skins' dir to the source with the program images
<Se7h> and now debuild doesnt like it much
<LaserJock> what does it say
<Se7h> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<Se7h> debuild: fatal error at line 768:
<Se7h> after ignoring the deletion of loads of files
<LaserJock> Se7h: where are you adding them?
<Se7h> the files?
<LaserJock> to the orig.tar.gz?
<Se7h> ah no
<Se7h> first i add them to the build dir, and after a failure i added them also to the orig
<Se7h> i guess they're both wrong
<LaserJock> hmm, it shouldn't be a problem if they are in the .orig.tar.gz
<Se7h> my thought
<Se7h> but i guess it is
<LaserJock> are you sure it is in the .orig.tar.gz and no the diff.gz
<Se7h> in the diff ?
<Se7h> the diff.gz has only a file right?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> the diff.gz has everything that isn't in the .orig.tar.gz
<Se7h> :o
<Se7h> so that must be it
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> LaserJock can i just erase both orig and diff files? :p
<LaserJock> Se7h: just unpack the orig add your files and re-tar it
<Se7h> i did that and debuild didnt like it
<Se7h> i'll do it again
<Se7h> (it worked with no orig and diff files)
<LaserJock> what did debuild give you?
<Se7h> a good source
<Se7h> and a nice deb package after it
<Se7h> and spe works 100% now
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> im gonna add those files to the orig tho
<LaserJock> na7e: ok, you changes have been commited to the doc team svn repo. thanks
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> finaly
<Se7h> LaserJock done
<Se7h> 100%
<LaserJock> yeah?
<na7e> np LaserJock
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> whats next?
<Se7h> uploading..
<Se7h> omg wheres that 'dput' thing on the wiki ?
<Se7h> need url
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Se7h> Uploading via ftp spe_0.8.2a-0ubuntu2.dsc: done.
<Se7h> Uploading via ftp spe_0.8.2a-0ubuntu2.diff.gz: done.
<Se7h> Uploading via ftp spe_0.8.2a-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<Se7h> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Se7h> thats it?
<Se7h> ol.0
<LaserJock> Se7h: use debuild -S -sa and reupload (remove the .upload file or use -f with dput)
<LaserJock> Se7h: the -sa includes the .orig.tar.gz
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<Se7h> debuild: fatal error at line 768:
<Se7h> oh no
<Se7h> that again
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> LaserJock but i do the pbuilder again right?
* Erlang_ just noticed Lintian doesn't run on his package in REVU.
<LaserJock> Se7h: no, you don't need to use pbuilder
<Se7h> LaserJock ok
<Se7h> just debuild
<Se7h> and dput
<LaserJock> yeah
<Se7h> Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de
<Se7h> Doing nothing for spe_0.8.2a-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<Se7h> :|
<Se7h> oh right
<Se7h> forget it
<Erlang_> you can force the upload with dput -f
<Se7h> LaserJock done
<na7e> warty was the first ubuntu release, right?
<Se7h> right
<Se7h> LaserJock work done?
<LaserJock> Se7h: so did you see the lintian and linda report on REVU?
<Se7h> ahm...no
<Se7h> help me on that
<Erlang> LaserJock: Sorry to bother you, but can I ask you why the Lintian report for kpl is "N: Skipping check of source package kpl" ?
<LaserJock> Se7h: go to revu.tauware.de and look up spe
<LaserJock> Erlang: you need to include the .orig.tar.gz in the upload
<LaserJock> Erlang: use debuild -S -sa when making the source package
<Se7h> LaserJock oh ok
<Se7h> its nice to have feedback :p
<Erlang> oh. thank you
<Erlang> That .orig.tar.gz is my curse.  I forget it all the time.
<Erlang> oh good I've got a clean lintian check now ;D
<Se7h> one thing LaserJock, thats what i must do or what the reviewer will do ?
<Se7h> that english of him is tricky
<LaserJock> Se7h: what is your question? what happens now?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> well kinda
<Se7h> i read
<Se7h> 'shall'
<Se7h> does that mean i have to do what he says there
<Se7h> or that he shall do all that stuff?
<Se7h> 2 #     python setup.py clean --< this line shall be removed from debian/rules  <- and where the hell is this? o.0
<LaserJock> Se7h: that is from a previous upload. Kyral had started packaging spe
<LaserJock> Se7h: but he doesn't want it
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> ok dont care about me
<Se7h> im just sleepy
<LaserJock> np
<Se7h> one more thing LaserJock (sorry)
<LaserJock> np
<Se7h> i dont need to upload the orig again do i ?
<LaserJock> I think you might. I can't remember how REVU works but I think you need to.
<Se7h> ok
<LaserJock> normally you only have to do it when you have a new upstream version
<Se7h> uhum :)
<Se7h> ok done
<Se7h> lintian mentions something about nmu
<Se7h> whats nmu LaserJock?
<LaserJock> NMU = Non Maintainer Upload
<LaserJock> it is a Debian thing
<Se7h> oh ok
<Se7h> so i musnt worry about it?
<LaserJock> no that is ok I think
<Erlang> Se7h: Each package in Debian have a specific maintainer.  NMU are done to quickly fix a package that a maintainer don't have time to fix or that is being neglected.
<Se7h> hmm i see
<Se7h> W: spe source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.8.2a-0ubuntu2
<Se7h> i dont get this
<Erlang> this is related to the previous error
<LaserJock> this is another Debian thing
<LaserJock> NMU uploads are supposed to have a specific versioning
<Erlang> Se7h: Lintian this your last upload is an NMU, and NMU uploads must have a special version number.
<Se7h> so, another thing i shouldnt worry about?
<minghua> it would be nice if someone can patch lintian to not complain about that
<Erlang> I've found linitian code to be rather easy to grasp despite being written in perl.  It should be easy to patch.
<LaserJock> Erlang: go for it ;-)
<Erlang> I could certainly add that to my To-Do list.
<Erlang> I guess some Ubuntu-specific tests could be added to Lintian too?
<Se7h> that would be nice
<Erlang> well, like what?
<LaserJock> Erlang: you'd have to port it to python first of course ;-)
<Se7h> btw any of u is a python coder?
<Se7h> i'll be also mantaining pymedia
<minghua> LaserJock: lol
<Erlang> Gah, I'd have to LEARN Python first :(
<LaserJock> well, I'd have to learn Perl :(
<minghua> Erlang: like checking distribution is dapper if the version has ubuntu in it
<Erlang> minghua: ok
<minghua> that's one mistake I often make (because I do packaging for both distros)
<LaserJock> yeah
<Erlang> BTW, I'm not saying I'll be doing it.  It's definitely within my reach but I've got a diploma to get first.
<LaserJock> what? you can't let school get in the way of Ubuntu work
<minghua> LaserJock: drop out of your school right now, and I'll listen to you ;-)
<LaserJock> minghua: it's tempting, believe me
<Erlang> LaserJock: ah, I wish it was that easy :|
<Erlang> but I'm nearly done, really.
<LaserJock> sure you are. I am too ;-)
<LaserJock> hi seth
<seth> heya LaserJock
* seth just got a used GameCube-- everything else is out the window for the moment :P
<Se7h> that 'ubuntu/member' looks nice
<LaserJock> seth: naughty, naughty :-)
<Erlang> I call those devices homework-eaters.  In a Linux distro context, how can they be called?
<seth> packaging-eaters
<Se7h> lolol
<LaserJock> can't ... resist ... must ... play
<seth> haha
<seth> it's the bright shiny colours that do it
<seth> and the flashing
<LaserJock> man, I haven't played any games for quite a while. Honestly, I'd rather be doing Ubuntu work.
<seth> :)
<seth> Ubuntu work is good but sometimes I need shiny flashing to soothe my brain
<seth> sooooo
<seth> I use my PIP feature on this spiffy widescreen monitor I've got
<seth> and do both!
<Se7h> a module for python should be considered a binary or library ?
<na7e> binrary
<na7e> ;-)
<Se7h> binrary?
<Se7h> :p
<Se7h> i ask this cus i see few or none in devel section
<Se7h> when it would make sense to be there, but oh well..
<minghua> there should be a python policy somewhere
<Se7h> can u point me to it ?
<LaserJock> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<Se7h> ty
<LaserJock> Se7h: btw, www.debian.org/devel/ is a good place to bookmark
<LaserJock> time for bed. Good night all!
<ajmitch> night LaserJock
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you up and running in .nz now?
<ajmitch> I have been for the last week
<LaserJock> cool
* ajmitch just had 2 weeks of university to catch up on
<LaserJock> ah yes
<LaserJock> I'm going to have a semester to catch up on if I don't watch it :(
<ajmitch> ouch
<siretart> hi
<ajmitch> hey siretart
<ajmitch> how are you?
<siretart> ajmitch: still learning for my test on tuesday
<siretart> finally the openal transition started (was sitting in NEW) in unstable, but I'm busy with learning :(
<siretart> ajmitch: how are you?
<ajmitch> good :)
<ajmitch> back at uni
<ajmitch> trying to get back into MOTU work
<ajmitch> but I have to find something I can concentrate on
<ajmitch> sigh, just filled up /var :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: dude
<lifeless> ajmitch: opensyncs modules and the gui
<lifeless> ajmitch: or, pornview :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: btw, testresources just got out of new, I'd love to get that into universe for dapper
<ajmitch> we'd probably have to make an exception for new packages, but I think it can be done
<sivang> morning all
<Toadstool> morning motus
<lifeless> ajmitch: it lets the test script for baz-import run for bzrtools
<azeem> lifeless: you won't believe it, but I've been hacking on the opensync modules a bit lately
<lifeless> azeem: sweet
<jpatrick> Toadstool: wide-dhcp6 is in
<Toadstool> cool :)
<Toadstool> thanks a lot everybody
<jpatrick> :)
<lifeless> azeem so start uploading to NEW already :)
<azeem> today is a really bad day for uploading here
<azeem> 2410 packets transmitted, 165 received, 93% packet loss, time 2414974ms
<azeem> that's to the DSL router...
<azeem> maybe I fried my prism2 pc-card, it was getting very hot a couple of days ago and started doing IRQ trouble till it locked up the notebook
<azeem> lifeless: anyway, I wanted to test them, but I guess we can just fix them up once they hit unstable?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> as long as they load for you, and perhaps pass make check, it shouls be good enough  to start them flowing through the pipeline
<lifeless> [of course the packaging should be solid too ;))
<zyga_> has anyone seen dholbach today?
<jpatrick> not me
<siretart> zyga_: I think he doesn't work on sundays
<zyga_> siretart: thanks for the info
<zyga_> can someone remind me the rules of version-NubuntuM naming?
<zyga_> or where to find them
<siretart> zyga_: if you do changes to an ubuntu package and want to prevent the next debian update to autosynce your changes over, use the NubuntuM naming
<siretart> zyga_: this applies to almost all uploads to ubuntu
<zyga_> siretart: this package is not in ubuntu
<zyga_> s/ubuntu/debian/
<zyga_> I'm updating ontv (maintained by dholbah) over from 1.6.2 to 1.8.8
<jpatrick> -0ubuntu1
<siretart> zyga_: can you ensure that won't appear in debian in the future?
<zyga_> siretart: no
<zyga_> siretart: right now it's 0ubuntu4
<zyga_> I've upgraded version to 1.8.8-0ubuntu1
<siretart> in the case of ontv, I think dholbach will handle it. I think he was the one who submitted the UVF exception request
<zyga_> oh
<zyga_> good to know
<siretart> I think
<G0SUB> jpatrick: is there any documentation on this versioning scheme ?
<siretart> better check malone and look at the last repots
<zyga_> checking
<siretart> G0SUB: it should be on the wiki page under DeveloperRessources. If it isn't please add it there
<malte`> hi there
<G0SUB> siretart: ok
<siretart> hi malte`
<malte`> i wanted to ask: if i fill an uvf exception, should i provide the new package or is it someone else's duty?
<siretart> malte`: please provide the package and find an developer who uploads it for you
<siretart> malte`: if one of these 2 steps fail, please say so in the uvf report
<malte`> how do i "provide" it, by attaching it to the bug report?
<siretart> either attach it, or link to it. your choice
<malte`> ok, thank you :)
<siretart> nm
<G0SUB> siretart: it's documented
<G0SUB> siretart: any update on the Beagle UVF Exception request?
<siretart> great :)
<G0SUB> I had attached the diff to the bugreport
<G0SUB> siretart: I have a query
<siretart> G0SUB: unfortunately, I'm incredibly busy until tuesday. sorry :(
<G0SUB> there are a few languages which don't have lang packs for Firefox & OOo yet ... if I get the stuff, can we put them up for Dapper?
<G0SUB> siretart: that's ok
<G0SUB> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> G0SUB: hi
<G0SUB> jpatrick: hello! can you comment on ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?
<jpatrick> G0SUB: I suppose you could
<G0SUB> hmm, great then
<seaLne> what is the normal procedure for a package that is currently just synced from debian but has bugs? (in this case the DD is extremly slow to respond to bugs, the package was removed from sarge because he never applied previous patches in time)
<siretart> seaLne: uploading a fixed version to ubuntu
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> i'm having some problems getting dpatch to work during package build
<Toadstool> seaLne: what kind of problems ?
<jpatrick> seaLne: "include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make" in debian/rules
<seaLne> when i get a pastebin to load i'll share :)
<seaLne> it already had dpatch in it so i doubt thats it
<seaLne> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610477
<Toadstool> you're adding a patch to a package ?
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> .dpatch http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610478
<jpatrick> are your patches in debian/patches/* ?
<seaLne> i added it to debian/patches/00list
<seaLne> yeah
<Toadstool> did you add it after a previous package build ?
<seaLne> thought of that and rm -rf'ed
<Toadstool> seaLne: works fine for me
<seaLne> what did you do?
<Toadstool> I just apt-got source autopsy, added your patch and built without a prob'
<seaLne> thats what i'm doing ...
<seaLne> all you did was copy patch and add to 00list?
<Toadstool> yep
<seaLne> the only other things i've done are changelog, control and compat
<seaLne> hmm
<Toadstool> weird then...
<seaLne> yeah, i'm pretty sure i built it before which is weird
<Toadstool> just try to backup what you modified in debian dir, rm -rf the whole source files, download the sources again and put your modified files in it
<Toadstool> i'm pretty sure there's a dirty patched file
<seaLne> hm just noticed my .dpatch is 03_ and other things are 02. could that be a problem?
<Toadstool> not at all
<Toadstool> you just have to put the right name in 00list
<seaLne> yeah, strangely it working now
<Toadstool> great news :)
* seaLne shrugs :)
<Toadstool> :)
<seaLne> dcfldd can probably be archived as it was accepted
<seaLne> uploaded http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2160
<seaLne> very weird patch 01 isn't there in http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/autopsy-0603190800/autopsy-2.06/debian/patches/
<seaLne> yet it is still in the diff
<bddebian> Heya gang
* Yagisan waves at the motu's
<Yagisan> I just had someone convert to ubuntu, so they could use my unofficial games repo. It's apparently easier to set up then on windows :)
<zyga_> Yagisan: what repo is that?
<Yagisan> zyga_:  http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu/
<dolson> Yagisan: lots of things are easier to set up on Windows :)
<Yagisan> dolson: not that game ;)
<dolson> Yagisan: a friend of mine nearly ripped out his hair trying to set up the WAMP stack. he kept messaging me asking for help on how to do this or that, and I kept on saying "on Linux, I type in apt-get install apache php mysql, sorry that Windows is too hard for you"
<Yagisan> dolson: heh. The only proplem was that Ubuntu detected the onbaord disabled SiS rather then AGP nvidia video card
<dolson> then he had finally got it almost working, and he tried installing Mambo and again was bugging me. I told him I don't even use Mambo
<dolson> he was getting all pissed and saying things like "this is stupid. what a stupid program. it shouldn't be this hard to set up. this is dumb. I wasted a week and half trying to get this shit working" etc
<dolson> so I said, "ok, let me try it on my system and see where you are getting stuck"
<Yagisan> yes, that sounds like windows
<dolson> ten minutes later, I gave him a link to log into my Mambo system... no problems
<dolson> me and another friend of his were talking about Ubuntu and he overheard us, and so he was asking me questions one day and I asked if he was finally installing it, and he said yes, but in a warezed VMware
<dolson> so then when his Windows crashes he can say that it was Linux's fault and that it's not stable. he's always got problems. if he plugs in his digital camera, his system BSODs
<spacey> Yagisan: man your site is slowwww
<Yagisan> well, it's on my dog slow adsl connection, why I get the money to move to a new host
<Yagisan> s/shy/shile
<Yagisan> crap can't type
<Yagisan> s/why/while
<spacey> Yagisan: if you want i can mirror your repo
<Yagisan> spacey: thanks for the offer. I'm already setting up one mirror, so a second would be really nice.
<Yagisan> spacey: ubuntu only ?
<spacey> Yagisan: at least ubuntu :p
<spacey> more is fine, i don't care
<Yagisan> spacey: approx 2GB for ubuntu. approx double to 6 weeks around a new release
<spacey> Yagisan: diskspace enough
<Yagisan> thanks spacey :) once licensing is sorted the main game (all 3MB of it) will go back to revu for inclusion inti ubuntu proper
<spacey> ok
<spacey> Yagisan: just send me an e-mail
<spacey> and i'll reply with account details
<spacey> you can use ssh+rsync
<spacey> Yagisan: you got mail
<Yagisan> spacey: thank you very much.
<mcquaid> hello, could someone tell me what libgl1-mesa-glide3 is for exactly?
<mcquaid> i can't get this voodoo3 to work with dri and wasn't sure if that file is for dri via the tdfx driver or for the outdated glide driver
<mcquaid> i upgraded to dapper hoping it might resolve this issue but it's still the same and i noticed this new package
<nictuku> hi. sorry about the off-topic, but is 'machines' a good synonym for 'computers' or in a broad sense, 'network nodes', in english?
<nictuku> I wonder if it's ok to use that in NetworkWideUpdates prototype tool's documentation
<Erlang> nictuku: if the context makes clear you talk about computers and networks they I'd say it is.
<nictuku> thank you
<nictuku> is 'nodes' better?
<Erlang> can't say...
<siretart> nictuku: I'd stay with 'computers'. it seems to be more common to unexperienced users
<nictuku> seems better
<Se7h> hi
<crimsun> hullo.
<Se7h> aloha
<crimsun> would someone with working hardware GL acceleration please confirm that bzflag segfaults on startup?
<crimsun> bug #34687
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34687 in bzflag "dapper bzflag wont start" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34687
<Erlang> gimme a few secondes
<crimsun> thanks
<Erlang> Looks fine.  Although I can't see the display from here.
<ajmitch> morning
<crimsun> 'morning, ajmitch
* ajmitch installs bzflag to test
<ajmitch> crimsun: did the bug reporter specify architecture, etc?
<ajmitch> hm no, they didn't say much at all
<sivang> morning southern eastern folks :)
<crimsun> looks like i686
<crimsun> (just checking his /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<crimsun> morning sivang
<sivang> s/eastern//
<sivang> hey crimsun , how goes it?
<crimsun> sivang: not bad, yourself?
<Erlang> crimsun: Cannot confirm with AMD64, Dapper, and nVidia drivers.
<bmonty> hey crimsun, ajmitch
<crimsun> Erlang: thanks. :)
<crimsun> 'afternoon, bmonty
<ajmitch> crimsun: bzflag starts
<crimsun> ajmitch: thanks. :)
<sivang> crimsun: pretty good, enjoying so much from developing with python-gtk
* sivang thinks he gets addicted.
<crimsun> :)
<Erlang> Anyone owns "Programming Python", ze book?
<bmonty> sivang: I kniw the feeling
<sivang> Erlang: I have seen zis book :)
<Erlang> any good?
<sivang> Erlang: although I have followed DIP
<sivang> (Dive INto Python)
<Erlang> okay.
<sivang> bmonty: :)
* Erlang loves for paper books is like girls love for clothes: irrationnal.
<crimsun> hehe
* sivang joins Erlang 
<seaLne> Erlang: i thought "Programming Python" was apretty bad book
<Erlang> seaLne: oh?
<seaLne> compared to programing perl and the ruby pickaxe book
<seaLne> i found it hard to read
<Erlang> okay.
<seaLne> i suppose everyone likes different styles of books tho
<Erlang> The library here doesn't have it so I can't peek at it.
<Erlang> And since I've found Programming Perl enjoyable I thought Programming Python could be a candidate.
<seaLne> that was what i thought aswell and i think led to the disapointment
<seaLne> they are very differently written
<Amaranth> any of you use banshee?
<crimsun> (quod libet here)
<ajmitch> Amaranth: just ask the question :)
<Erlang> yeah, Larry Walls rules... It's rare that I actually laught reading a very technical book.
<Amaranth> ajmitch: it won't import my m4a files
<Amaranth> anyone else having the same problem?
<crimsun> but gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/an.m4a works?
<Amaranth> checking
<Amaranth> yep, that works
<crimsun> k
<Amaranth> let me get the exact message
<Amaranth> through an abuse --trace run i even almost had where it was happening
<Amaranth> but that took 40 minutes
<Amaranth> Cannot Import: /home/amaranth/Music/System of a Down/Hypnotize/01 Attack.m4a (System.InvalidCastException, Cannot cast from source type to destination type.)
<crimsun> you don't happen to be using gst 0.10.5-0ubuntu2, do you?
<Amaranth> EXCEPTION handling: InvalidCastException
<Amaranth> EXCEPTION: catch found at clause 1 of Banshee.PlayerUI:OnImportManagerImportRequested (object,Banshee.Base.ImportEventArgs)
<Amaranth> i'm using whatever the latest is
<Amaranth> 0.10.8+dfsg-1ubuntu2
<ajmitch> Amaranth: gst version?
<Amaranth> oh, and banshee's code is really hard to follow
<crimsun> dpkg -l libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $3 }'
<Amaranth> no packages found?
<Amaranth> oh, typo
<Amaranth> 0.10.5-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> ok, not the issue I was thinking of, then
<Amaranth> as far as i can tell it's entagged
<Amaranth> but banshee's code suffers from abstractionitis
<Amaranth> any ideas? :)
<crimsun> I don't know offhand, sorry.
<Amaranth> i talked to abock, i tracked it down to the line causing problems
<Amaranth> now i just need to figure out why
<Amaranth> slomo: you can only build a banshee package once
<slomo_> Amaranth: that's fixed in cvs
<slomo_> Amaranth: no need to worry about it
<Amaranth> ok
* Amaranth was hacking around another problem and noticed that
<slomo_> Amaranth: just build it with dpkg-buildpackage .... -nc ;)
<Amaranth> ah
<slomo_> Amaranth: part of my patches which were comitted by abock on 2006-03-15 fixed it
<Amaranth> my m4a files give me -1 for duration with dapper's version
<Amaranth> abock can't reproduce with HEAD but said nothing in that code had changed
<slomo_> weird... can you upload one file for me?
<Amaranth> pm
<slomo_> ok... i'll test it later... but i'm running HEAD too
<Amaranth> package HEAD?
<Amaranth> :)
<slomo_> no ;)
<Amaranth> i will, just to test with :)
<Amaranth> ok, no i won't
<Amaranth> hrm
<slomo_> why?
<Amaranth> can't get autogen.sh to go
<Amaranth> why isn't gnome-common listed as a build-dep?
<slomo_> because it's no build-dependency
<slomo_> you only need it to generate the autoconf/automake stuff
<slomo_> Amaranth: shows the correct time for me... 1:03
<Amaranth> yeah, with HEAD, right?
<slomo_> yes
<slomo_> let's test 0.10.8
<Amaranth> i copied entagged-sharp from HEAD into the 0.10.8 dir and i'm building a package from it
<slomo_> works too
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> i have fully up-to-date dapper with no special config
<slomo_> no idea... you could try entagged-sharp from svn, there's a sample program in there afaik... and then look where the -1 comes from
<Amaranth> slomo_: in svn the tests don't get built :/
* Amaranth digs
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-25
<Cashel> I can't seem to find what provides libxfce4panel-1.0 or equiv in the 64 bit repos.. anyone know that its in there or should I go compile xfce myself?
<ajmitch> Cashel: what needs it?
<ajmitch> as the lib appears to be in xfce4-panel
<Cashel> something I'm compiling needed it, but I have that package and can't find the library
<ajmitch> xfce4-panel-dev then
<ajmitch> crimsun: you'll have to harass BenC
<ajmitch> see the latest kernel changelog
<Cashel> Ahh! Thanks, I see the problem now.. 4.2.2 < 4.3.20
<nictuku> (spam: beta testers for nwu needed)
<nictuku> https://dev.ubuntubrasil.org/trac/nwu/
<dolson> crimsun: if you're around, just curious if you've been having jackd issues too lately
<Se7h> damn
<Se7h> usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: /usr/bin/make: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Se7h> debuild: fatal error at line 768:
<Se7h> im getting this alot
<Erlang> alot?
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> must be something on the fs
<Se7h> i'll debuild in another place
* Erlang setup a li'le Python environment.
<LaserJock> hi everybody!
<LaserJock> grrr, I wish that the package name could be seen in Malone email subject lines. or at least in the body
<slomo> LaserJock: i often have the same wish :) maybe we should ask in #launchpad for that feature
<Lathiat> LaserJock: i filed a bug about that
<Lathiat> just yesterday
<Lathiat> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/35559
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35559 in launchpad "bug mail should include package name" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<LaserJock> some of them don't even have the package in the body of the message
<Lathiat> awesome, comment that
<Lathiat> if it only targets one source package it should be in the subject
<Lathiat> if its multiples they should all be listed in the body
<Lathiat> i guess
<Se7h> night
<LaserJock> cya Se7h
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<Se7h> im not going
<Se7h> i just arrived
<Se7h> :p
<Se7h> sound/sound.cpp:23:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
<Se7h> wasnt this supposed to happen just when python-dev wasnt installed?
<Se7h> \o/ partay
<na7e> lame
<na7e> nickserv isn't working
<na7e> err, wait
<na7e> it's working now
<na7e> !ops
<na7e> Amaranth, invite to #ubuntu please?
<Amaranth> fixed it
<Amaranth> split caused it to go on again
<na7e> cool, thx :)
<na7e> okie dokie
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock
<Se7h> anyone?
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<nictuku> Se7h, zakame hi
<zakame> heya nictuku
<Se7h> hi nictuku
<Se7h> i just would like to know how's it possible to have an error from a no-python-dev-installed syatem when its installed
<Se7h> wak
<Se7h> well 6.25am its nice to go to sleep, bye
<zakame> heya Yagisan
* Yagisan wonders if main ever tries to build their apps in pbuilder ? apt FTBFS because of missing Build Deps, and aptitude FTBFS because of build errors
<Yagisan> G'day zakame
<zakame> Yagisan: hmm bug 35681 to ubuntu-dev?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35681 in apt "FTBFS in pbuilder" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35681
<Yagisan> zakame: I couldn't think of a better group. sorry. please change if you can think of someone better
<zakame> well ubuntu-dev normally isn't a bug group, but since this is about APT...
<Yagisan> zakame: I didn't know. normally I just set bugs off to motu or motumedia
<Yagisan> zakame: lp doesn't really indicate who the bugs should go to
<zakame> yeah...
<Yagisan> I've noticed two patches for pbuilder + unionfs on the ml, anyone use them ?
<dholbach> good morning
<zakame> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hey zakame!
<G0SUB> dholbach: good afternoon :)
<dholbach> hey G0SUB
<G0SUB> dholbach: I was thinking ... can we form something like a Bugsquad and we meet every Friday?
<dholbach> G0SUB: we were just discussing that on #ubuntu-bugs
<G0SUB> oh, great
<G0SUB> dholbach: what do you think?
<Toadstool> good morning
<zakame> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi zakame
<na7e> oh my word, i think i'm done with my gigantic project thats taken me all week
<seaLne> hiya i was wondering if someone could please take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2160 if they have the time
<Toadstool> uh ?! what is this debianish lintian output for autopsy on REVU ?
<seaLne> it just the version change its complaining about
<Toadstool> yeah I know that but it shouldn't since there's no NMU in Ubuntu...
<Gloubiboulga> Toadstool, lintian doesn't know it ;)
<seaLne> nobody bothered telling lintian in ubuntu that :)
<Toadstool> ok :)
<Toadstool> let's teach lintian then :)
* na7e sets the installer on fire....
<cmvo> Hi! Whom should I ask about a possible security update of flashplayer-mozilla in multiverse?
<raphink> cmvo: you should post to ubuntu-motu
<raphink> imo
<dholbach> raphink: motu-uvf?
<raphink> hmm yes might be better sorry ;)
<raphink> hi btw dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi raphink :)
<raphink> how are you?
<dholbach> I'm fine, thanks.2786 unread desktop-bugs mails to go through :)
<cmvo> raphink: Haven't I? At least Konversation shows this as ubuntu-motu.
<raphink> wow
<raphink> cmvo: this is the channel. I mean the mailing list
<zakame> cmvo: I think raphink meant the mailing list
<zakame> oh there you go
<raphink> but dholbach is right in that it should be the motu-uvf mailing
<raphink> hi zakame
<zakame> heya raphink
<dholbach> erm... just file a bug
<dholbach> attach diffstat changelog etc to it and assign to motu-uvf
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<cmvo> dholbach: Ok, I'll start digging in launchpad :-)
<dholbach> rock'n'roll :)
<raphink> :)
<cmvo> raphink: Sorry, I didn't understand :-)
<raphink> np
<raphink> I'm hardly awaken yet ;)
<raphink> so I might not be very clear ,
<cmvo> dholbach: Adobe has released a new version 7.0.63.0 to close a security hole, but I don't know if the linux version in breezy is vulnerable.
<raphink> what matters currently is dapper cmvo
<zakame> you could probably file a backport request
<cmvo> raphink: Dapper has the same version 7.0.25. But as long as breezy is supported it should matter too.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<cmvo> I don't care that much for non-free software, but as long as I support users that get angry when they can't view a webpage that contains flash, I have to install a current version :-(
<dholbach> I just approved flashplugin-nonfree update
<dholbach> does that help?
<dholbach> bug 35425
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35425 in flashplugin-nonfree "UVF exception 7.0.61 -> 7.0.63.1" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35425
<cmvo> dholbach: That should help. Thanks!
<dholbach> cool
<cmvo> dholbach: Will this update also filter through to hoary/breezy?
<dholbach> cmvo: I shouldn't think so.
<dholbach> cmvo: updates to <release>-updates have to be *VERY* specific and *VERY* well tested
<dholbach> cmvo: if you want to step up and test it for breezy/hoary, that'd be great
<cmvo> dholbach: Sure, but if it fixes a possible security hole? See http://www.macromedia.com/devnet/security/security_zone/apsb06-03.html
<dholbach> cmvo: you maybe should talk to pitti about it
<dholbach> security holes are "specific" enough, but still... it has to be tested on hoary/breezy
<cmvo> dholbach: I can test on hoary and breezy, no warty though :-)
<dholbach> cmvo: pitti would appreciate that
<cmvo> dholbach: Where should I contact him?
<dholbach> cmvo: in  #ubuntu-devel ?
<cmvo> dholbach: Ok. Should I file bugs against the hoary/breezy versions of flashplugin-nonfree?
<dholbach> cmvo: just talk to him
<dholbach> he'll tell you how you can help out
<cmvo> dholbach: I'll do.
<kelmo_lap> hi
<pitti> hi
<ajmitch> hi pitti
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<pitti> dholbach, slomo_, siretart: I pile up new sync requests for universe packages on a daily basis (many of them with new upstream versions); do you trust me enough to decide whether or not we can sync them?
<pitti> dholbach, slomo_, siretart: or shall I file bugs for every new security update Debian does?
* ajmitch would consider that unnecessary bureaucracy :)
<dholbach> pitti: please go ahead
<dholbach> pitti: I don't think it'd make much sense
<pitti> ajmitch: me too :)
<dholbach> :)))
<pitti> dholbach: could you formally add me to the reviewer team?
* dholbach hugs pitti
<slomo_> me too ;) so just do it, pitti :)
<pitti> heh, thanks guys :)
<ajmitch> the german cabal grows ;)
<na7e> hi
<pitti> not that syncs would actually work right now, but if they don't by the end of the week, I swear, I'll hack my own tool for it :)
* dholbach presses the big red button on his table and ajmitch vanishes beneath a big trapdoor :)
* ajmitch disappears
<dholbach> pitti: do you want to review motu uvf exception requests too?
<pitti> dholbach: I can do that occasionally if you want to
<na7e> ....
<dholbach> pitti: because that's what the team basically does... people file bug report and siretart, slomo and I need to agree on them
<na7e> this is tickin me off
<slomo_> dholbach: so let's stick the number of required "ok" to 3... or what do you think?
<dholbach> slomo_: fine with me
<pitti> dholbach: it's just that people don't complain if I sync universe packages without asking the team first
<pitti> dholbach: but I don't particularly mind either way (and I'd be fine with supporting you for sync reviews)
<dholbach> pitti: since the start of the team (Feb 28), I got 382 mails for MOTU UVF
<dholbach> :)
<pitti> ouch
<ajmitch> pitti: I think people would complain more if we shipped with known security holes in universe, held up because someone was offended :)
<pitti> ajmitch: :)
<dholbach> pitti: I don't want to scare you off the job, I'd personally am fine with you uploading stuff - if people complain, point them towards me... I personally wouldn't like to give you yet another workload
<pitti> ok, that works for me, too :)
<dholbach> right... the decision is yours :)
<pitti> 'dude, dholbach takes the bullets' :)
<pitti> dholbach: ok, let's sort that out if someone actually complains
<ajmitch> pitti: he takes a lot on himself
<kelmo_lap> siretart, you about?
<dholbach> pitti: cool
<sladen> na7e: you could ask the ubuntu-artwork team for help on logos
<na7e> sladen, yeah, i asked in the channel, but at the moment i have some bigger fish to fry....
<sladen> pitti: please.  do it.  Ubuntu benefits from the lack of maintainer lock
<na7e> sladen, and thanks for the suggestion
<dholbach> sladen: ?! what are you talking about?
<dholbach> sladen: nobody was referring to BML at any rate
<sladen> dholbach: pitti doing Universe security syncs without "asking permission"
<dholbach> sladen: it's more about processes wrt freezes than maintainers locking something
<sladen> dholbach: okay, more like   "ubuntu benefits from willing people 'just getting on with it'" :)
<dholbach> sladen: it's a process how to deal with things in freeze times. "just getting on with it" works differently then. :)
<G0SUB> dholbach: thanks for confirming the beagle UVF Exception request
<dholbach> G0SUB: I think it's a good idea... I look forward to test it here.
<G0SUB> great
<Yagisan> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Yagisan
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: all ready for the lets-pretend-we-really-are-multicultural-day tomorrow ?
<Hobbsee> didnt know abotu that one..
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: some big crap about Harmony day. I think it's a joke myself, but I'm biased
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I'm taking bets that my wife gets abused again. 3 times already in the past 4 days. I think it's time to move ...
<Hobbsee> eek!
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I have a test tomorrow, I'm therefore not that responsive today
<Hobbsee> why do they pick on your wife?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, maybe you should close your irc client in that case ; )
<kelmo_lap> nvm, i'll contact you at another time
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: they a) think she is chinese, b) think she can't speak english, and c) seem jealous her husband is white.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: at least that is my best educated guess
<Hobbsee> ugh
<siretart> kelmo_lap: good idea. will think about that :)
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: at least no one else has tried to hit the kids
<Hobbsee> yeah, definetly
<kelmo_lap> siretart, after you ace your test, please try to fing time to upload wpasupplicant to experimental again, there are many improvements and a few bugfixes
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: so what are you working on ? I'm trying to work out why I can't duplicate a bug report I sent today.
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: testing out knetworkmanager
<siretart> kelmo_lap: did you already upgrade to the release of today?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, no, i left that up to you. does svn-upgrade work nicely with the layout of our archive?
<kelmo_lap> if so, i would gladly do it on your behalf
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: that's for desktop systems right. Not really something I can test. At least I can break other things.
<kelmo_lap> every svn archive i use has a different layout ; )
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I don't think so. I did it manually the last time. but it is on my todo list for this week anyway
<kelmo_lap> ok, if i have time tonight i will do that, good luck with your study
<kelmo_lap> later
<na7e> if I created my own universe repository on the installation CD, what would I use to generate the Packages.gz and Release files?
<na7e> is there a program for that?
<na7e> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> hey na7e
<zakame> hi all
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame
<na7e> hi
<zakame> hello Gloubiboulga na7e
<juuva> would it be possible to update asterisk packages to repositoryes?
<juuva> current version in repository is Filename: pool/universe/a/asterisk/asterisk_1.0.9.dfsg-1_i386.deb
<juuva> and development goes currently somewhere in 1.2.4 which is stable
<na7e> is it possible to include packages within other packages?
<lucas> somebody familiar with ubuntu-backports here ?
<Hobbsee> lucas: what about them?
<lucas> who should I bribe to get my mail acepted, and my package too ? ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> there's an ubuntu-backports mailing list
<na7e> you could start with me! ;=)
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if requests go there, or what
<lucas> I know, I sent a mail there this morning to request a new backport, but I got moderated since I'm not subscribed to it
<raphink> dholbach: is the kde-guidance package ready to go?
<dholbach> raphink: did you read the last comments?
<dholbach> ... on the bug report to motu-uvf
<raphink> hmm sebastian says "fine with me"
<raphink> but I better be sure ;)
<slomo_> raphink: there's siretart's or pitti's ok missing yet
<raphink> ok
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<dholbach> slomo_: I don't think pitti actually joined the team
<slomo_> dholbach: hm :/
<slomo_> dholbach: but he already has enough other work to do... understandable that he don't want to take even more
<dholbach> slomo_: yeah
<dholbach> hub: !!!
<hub> hi
<dholbach> hub: magically the abiword amd64 breakage is gone
<dholbach> the world is !NICE! again
<zakame> \o/
<hub> dholbach: maybe gtk got fixed?
<dholbach> hmmmmmmm
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Riddell> Seveas: that Ubugtu time thing is messing up my #ubuntu-meeting notification :(
<Seveas> because it says kubuntu?
<phanatic> hi people
<dolson> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hey dolson
<dolson> what's shakin
<armin76> hello
<armin76> may i ask something?
<dholbach> hello armin76
<dholbach> armin76: did you just try to sign up for the ubuntu-dev team? :)
<armin76> yep
<dholbach> armin76: I tried to write you a mail until I realized that Launchpad doesn't seem to have a mail adress stored for you
<armin76> oh
<armin76> probably, im new
<na7e> how can i associate a package with a task in the Packages file?  Do I just have to add 'Task: task-name'?  That seems sorta hacky
<na7e> anyone? ping?
<Erlang> na7e: In Debian you'd be told Task should not be handled by individual developers... I don't know about ubuntu.
<na7e> Erlang, I'm trying to customize the installation CD
<na7e> Erlang, so being able to make a task for my install would be ideal
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> hi ajmitch_
<na7e> hi
<Erlang> na7e: oh nevermind what I say then :D
<na7e> Erlang, okie :)
<Erlang> oh that ck7 patch is magic.  I love it.
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> morning ajmitch
<LaserJock> hmm, is setting the locale and TZ different in a chroot?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I should get around to reinstalling PBuilder
<dholbach> good night guys
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<LaserJock> raphink: ping?
<crimsun> ajmitch: please try linux 2.6.15-19.29 and verify that your sound is audible, thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-26
<Lathiat> do we still need to fakesync stuff from debian?
<LaserJock> I believe so, but I'm not sure
<Lathiat> well, i guess it cant hurt
<Erlang> a fake sabdf posted on debian-devel
<na7e> ha
<Lathiat> haha
<LaserJock> it wasn't a very good fake even ;-)
* Lathiat looks
<na7e> maybe you guys can help, it's rather silly, how can you check programmatically if dpkg is locked by another process?
<Lathiat> whats the thread?
<Lathiat> see /var/lib/dpkg
<Lathiat> probabgly a file or something
<na7e> kk
<Lathiat>  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Lathiat> ? :)
<Lathiat> whats the details of that email to d-d ?
<Lathiat> i cant see it
<Lathiat> unless its really recent and the archives havent picked up yet
<LaserJock> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2006/03/msg00894.html
<mgalvin> in case anyone has time, i opened and uploaded a patch for  Bug #35773
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35773 in awstats "awstats_configure.pl fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35773
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> that is just... crap
<Lathiat> i could make up a better fake in my sleep
<Lathiat> even spelt th ename wrong lol
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<slomo_> LaserJock: ping?
<LaserJock> slomo_: yeah, saw it
<slomo_> LaserJock: ok ;)
<LaserJock> slomo_: so am I supposed to upload it?
<slomo_> LaserJock: yes... do a fakesync or do required changes and upload then :)
<LaserJock> slomo_: k, cool
<tseng> whiprush: hahahahaha
<tseng> whiprush: you got me.
<whiprush> tseng: I was looking for you before I put that up.
<whiprush> oops, better resize for planet
<tseng> haha
<whiprush> that's just rude
<nictuku> I've just uploaded a package to revu
<nictuku> python-sysinfo is required for the upcoming nwu-agent
<ajmitch> hi
<nictuku> I've read in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU that I could use dput -f to force upload of an already uploaded file
<nictuku> It's not working, though
<nictuku> should I change the package version?
<ajmitch> nictuku: what do you mean, it doesn't work?
<nictuku> 553 Could not create file.
<nictuku> dput -f doesn't work
<nictuku> I mean, not as *I* expected
<ajmitch> more info, if possible..?
<nictuku> sure
<ajmitch> what did you try & upload, and what did you type?
<ajmitch> hm, a binary upload
<ajmitch> don't do that :)
<nictuku> I've uploaded pycacic_0.3-1 with dput pycacic_0.3-1_i386.changes
<ajmitch> please build a source package & upload that
<nictuku> Later I changed debian/control
<nictuku> oh I see
<nictuku> sorry
<ajmitch> & you'll also want to build it as a non-native package
<nictuku> I tried so. heh
<ajmitch> so you should upload pycacic_0.3-1_source.changes
<ajmitch> you have pycacic_0.3.orig.tar.gz ?
<nictuku> no, but the directory is "pycacic-0.3"
<nictuku> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa, seems to be working
<ajmitch> you must have pycacic_0.3.orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> almost always it's a rename of the original tarball
<nictuku> ok now I do
<nictuku> the .orig.tar.gz has debian/*, is that a problem?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> did you create this tarball yourself?
<nictuku> it's upstream
<nictuku> yes, I am upstream
<MarioMeyer> we are both upstream and packaging, ajmitch
<nictuku> MarioMeyer, I'm not packaging nwu right now, though
<ajmitch> it's still a good idea to separate packaging from upstream work
<ajmitch> I imagine that the coulud be useful for other distributions, or derivatives
<ajmitch> and you don't want to make a full release just for a packaging change :)
<nictuku> hmm
<nictuku> how do you think I should organize that in the subversion rep?
<nictuku> currently it's all in trunk/ and tags/, with debian/ being part of the upstream distro package
<ajmitch> separate repositories, or separate branches?
* ajmitch doesn't deal with svn much these days
* ajmitch needs to shut down & do a reinstall on new drives :)
<ajmitch> time to go to RAID
<nictuku> good luck =] 
<chillywilly> fun
<chillywilly> how big is your RAID?
<ajmitch> I've got 3 250GB SATA drives
<chillywilly> nice
<chillywilly> ~500GB if you go with RAID 5
<ajmitch> or I could risk it all & go for RAID 0
<Erlang> 750gb, that's a lot for a personnal computer!
<tseng> ajmitch: raid 5?
<ajmitch> tseng: hm?
<tseng> raid 5..
<ajmitch> what about it?
<ajmitch> I haven't decided which way I'll set it up
<tseng> twtwo disks dstripe
<chillywilly> ajmitch: this is going to eb software RAID?
<chillywilly> be*
<ajmitch> chillywilly: of course
<tseng> ugh
<tseng> two disks stripe, one "mirrors"
* chillywilly can't afford a RAID controller right now either
<chillywilly> :)
* Erlang users backups.
<Erlang> uses...
<ajmitch> backing up 750GB takes a little while
<chillywilly> heh :)
<ajmitch> and I mainly want a large, fast space for building stuff
<tseng> rdiff-backup rocks
<ajmitch> which can be thrown away
* chillywilly uses rdiff-backup at work
<azeem> ajmitch: 750GB? Are you building OpenOffic?
<Erlang> rdiff-backup,  never looked at that.
<chillywilly> c/dev/sdb1             699G  124G  575G  18% /mnt/raid
<ajmitch> azeem: nah, though I might try for all of universe one week :)
<chillywilly> psycho ;)
<azeem> you could remove built packages again
<ajmitch> sure
<Erlang> oh, rdiff backup seems nice.  I'm using rsync.
<bddebian> Hey gang
<crimsun> it's bddebianIsGod!
<chillywilly> I have an rdiff-backup job run every night then sync it over with rsync for my backup mirror
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, chillywilly and crimsun
<bddebian> crimsun: You mock me again
<chillywilly> bddebian: sup?
<bddebian> Nada man, you?
<crimsun> bddebian: bah
<chillywilly> about to go pickup my son from the cub scout meeting thing...
<bddebian> Ah
<Lathiat> "thing" ;p
<chillywilly> I've been beating this nasty perl into shape
<chillywilly> *thwap* *thwap* *thwap*
<bddebian> chillywilly: You're re-writing it in Python? ;-P
<chillywilly> I wish...
<chillywilly> brb
<Erlang> There is one stupid guy on d.devel right now -_-
<ajmitch> Erlang: only one? :)
<bddebian> Well I'm there so I guess that's two :-)
<Erlang> Well, this one is stupidER.
<ajmitch> certainly
<azeem> you mean the mailing list, I assume
<ajmitch> azeem: yes
<ajmitch> someone pretending to be sabdfl
<Erlang> He just sent a lengthy message complaining about Debian...
<Erlang> and its lack of leadership.
<ajmitch> s/message/rant/
<Erlang> yes.
<marcin`> hello MOTUs
<marcin`> short question - what happened with Flash plugin for mozilla? why it's removed from dapper repository?
<bmonty> marcin`: are you refering to flashplugin-nonfree?
<crimsun> marcin`: 1) it was illegally distributed; 2) it was outdated; 3) flashplugin-nonfree is the way to go
<crimsun> marcin`: I asked for it to be removed, and it was for those reasons.
<nictuku> nonfree is the way to go?
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree as opposed to the obsoleted flashplayer-mozilla, yes
<crimsun> note that flashplayer-mozilla breaks the license completely, as we're not allowed to distribute that binary
<nictuku> you mean flashplayer-mozilla is the way to go, right?
<marcin`> bmonty: not - to flashplugin-mozilla
<nictuku> oh
<crimsun> no, I very much mean flashplugin-nonfree is the way to go.
<marcin`> crimsun: well ok - but the thing is that now my flash plugin doesn;t work
<marcin`> crimsun: I'll try to reinstall flashplayer-nonfree
<crimsun> marcin`: please check the dependencies, and file a bug.
<marcin`> /s/flashplayer/flashplugin
<marcin`> crimsun: now it's not about dependencies
<marcin`> crimsun: if it doesn't work after I removed flashplugin-mozilla
<bmonty> crimsun: why do we have multiple flash players anyway?  shouldn't it the shockwave player and the GNU one when it is more mature?
<crimsun> flashplugin-mozilla?
<marcin`> crimsun: than it means that it's not configured
<crimsun> what is this flashplugin-mozilla?
<marcin`> crimsun: sorry - it was flashplayer...
<crimsun> marcin`: ok, so are you saying that because you removed flashplayer-mozilla and installed flashplugin-nonfree, Flash applets don't play?
<marcin`> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> marcin`: which browser?
<marcin`> crimsun: now I reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and it doesn't work with ffox and epiphany
<crimsun> marcin`: do you have a test case?
<marcin`> ?
<bmonty> marcin`: did you run update-flashplugin?
<crimsun> marcin`: an example Web site containing a Flash applet that fails to work?
<marcin`> crimsun: sure - and about:plugins
<crimsun> did you execute what bmonty mentioned?
<marcin`> bmonty: thanks
<bmonty> with a "sudo" of course :)
<marcin`> crimsun: yes it helped
<crimsun> excellent.
<marcin`> you really should add info about this in package description
<marcin`> or add this to postinst script...
<nictuku> should I show someone else my package before sending to revu? It's a python library, required for nwu (my implementation of the NetworkWideUpdates spec)
<marcin`> another thing is that these ^&*^&*& 'nice guys' from Macromedia could create Flash 8 plugin for Linux
<nictuku> I don't want to waste reviewers time with maybe a crappy package
<whiprush> nictuku: are you the guy doing NWU?
<nictuku> whiprush, yes
<whiprush> that's awesome.
<nictuku> :-)
<nictuku> we're looking for volunteer testers
<crimsun> bmonty: need to modify postinst so that a fresh install will invoke update-flashplugin
<whiprush> nictuku: I have it pulled from your repo but have had no time.
<crimsun> bmonty: currently it fails to do so, which explains marcin`'s symptoms
<bmonty> crimsun: yup, I can work on that over the next couple days
<crimsun> bmonty: great, thanks.
<nictuku> whiprush, statistics say you probably got a buggy version :-)
<whiprush> er, I meant nictuku
<whiprush> I look forward to playing with it.
<whiprush> debian/ubuntu has needed a free-RHN type thing for a while
<nictuku> nice, please let me and MarioMeyer - which is also in the development team - know how did it work for you
<whiprush> when I get to playing with it I will file bugs
<whiprush> iirc you guys had trac setup and all that already
<bmonty> crimsun: the package actually already has a postinst to download the plugin...odd
<crimsun> bmonty: right, but it seems to fail
<nictuku> yes https://dev.ubuntubrasil.org/trac/nwu
<nictuku> python-sysinfo is a requirment, though, and I'm trying to make it go to universe first
<crimsun> (chasing more ALSA boogs atm, or I'd file a bug)
<nictuku> then I'll try to push nwu-agent and nwu-server
<bmonty> crimsun: I think there is already a bug open for this
<crimsun> k
<nictuku> then, if reviewers "ok" the packages, I'll write an ITP bug in debian and ask for inclusion in ubuntu's main
<marcin`> crimsun, bmonty: thanks for help
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<crimsun> ok, let's work on this python package
<bmonty> what is the default debconf priority?
<LaserJock> yeah, I got a UVF exception done!
<crimsun> LaserJock: hooray!
<crimsun> nictuku: url to upid on revu?
<bmonty> LaserJock: you have now officially surpased bddebian :)
<nictuku> I did not upload it to revu yet.. I'm afraid it's too buggy to even be in revu :-P
<crimsun> them's fightin' werds!
<nictuku> should I do it anyway?
<crimsun> nictuku: yes
<ajmitch> bmonty: not possible
<nictuku> ok wait a second
<bmonty> ajmitch: you're right...what was I thinking?
<bddebian> Doh :'-(
<ajmitch> you can't have been thinking! :)
<nictuku> Successfully uploaded packages.
<nictuku> now we wait for revu update, right?
<LaserJock> bmonty: I don't know that I'll ever surpase bddebian ;-)
<crimsun> pretty much, then we'll start looking over it
<ajmitch> heh nice
<bddebian> Oh stop it.  I've been useless :-(
<ajmitch> I put in the flight-5 install cd, and up pops a window saying I've got an ubuntu cd in the drive, asking if I want to install packages..
<crimsun> bddebian: dude you have megakarma from breezy
<whiprush> LegendKarma
<LaserJock> bmonty: thanks for working on stellarium.
<bddebian> No, it dropped way down didn't it?
<LaserJock> whiprush: +1
<crimsun> bddebian: sure, but what does that matter?
<bmonty> LaserJock: np....easy desktop file fix
<ajmitch> bddebian: we still can't compete
<bddebian> Becuase I've been a total slacker for Dapper :'-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah right, you kicked my ass :-)
<bmonty> bddebian: you are just resting up for dapper+1
<crimsun> aye
<LaserJock> bddebian: you still have quite a bit more karma than me
<bmonty> LaserJock: stellarium is a very cool program BTW
<bddebian> LaserJock: Then I had better get busy to make sure you don't catch up.. ;-)
* bmonty sees that bddebian has a +10 karma buff
<bddebian> Doh, that isn't much :-)
<LaserJock> bmonty: yeah, I tried it out today (for a bug report). Quite cool. I sent an email to my Grandpa (Windows user and astronomy buff) about it. He is going to check it out.
<bmonty> better than nothing
<bmonty> LaserJock: they have a windows version on their website....I need to make one of those panoramic photos for my house
<bmonty> and then have it track the ISS so I might actually be able to see it for once :)
<LaserJock> yeah, it would be cool to input your own landscape picture
<bmonty> how do I find out what the default priority is for debconf?
<nictuku> after uploading to revu I must wait till it appears in http://revu.tauware.de/, right?
<LaserJock> nictuku: yeah, although if it is taking a loong time it might have been rejected or something
<nictuku> loong like 1 day or 1 hour?
<ajmitch> nictuku: 5 minutes if you did a correct upload
<nictuku> I was dumb enough to send the binary package first
<nictuku> oh
<ajmitch> nictuku: binaries are a no-no :)
<nictuku> yeah
<nictuku> dput pycacic_0.3-1_source.changes
<LaserJock> ajmitch: we should have a checkinstall section ;-)
<ajmitch> nictuku: and are you in the uploaders keyring?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: wash your mouth out
<nictuku> ahmm no, I thought I didnt have to..
<ajmitch> nictuku: it's somewhat mandatory ;)
<nictuku> oh it doesn't need to be signed
<ajmitch> what's your gpg key id, and is it on a keyserver?
<nictuku> 29CDFF51
<nictuku> yes it is, including keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nictuku> it's signed by a DD if that helps anything
<nictuku> should I send an email to keyring@tiber.tauware.de ?
* LaserJock washes his mouth out with soap and sits in the corner :(
<LaserJock> nictuku: I think ajmitch is taking care of it ;-)
<nictuku> I thought so :-P
<nictuku> thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> will do in a min
<bmonty> goodnight everyone
<ajmitch> nictuku: btw your upload is on the REVU page now
<nictuku> thank you
<Kyral> hey guys
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<Kyral> hey LJ
<Kyral> Gah gym felt good
<Kyral> and the shower after felt BETTER :D
<ajmitch> hello Kyral
<nictuku> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2164 I'd appreciate comments if you guys find some time
<Kyral> ajmitch
<ajmitch> ok, 450GB ought to be about enough for building
<na7e> hi ajmitch, Kyral
<ajmitch> hello na7e
<nictuku> bye all
* ajmitch waits for the install to finish
<na7e> whatcha installin?
<ajmitch> flight 5
<na7e> oh, cool
<na7e> my hellish week of customizing the installer cd is finally over.....and i failed....
<irvin> na7e, try again :D
<na7e> irvin, nein!!!!!!!
<na7e> irvin, unless you wanna help
<irvin> na7e, thanks but i'll pass ;)
<ajmitch> crap, grub doesn't even load
<na7e> irvin, can you try and see if my website is working?  it should really just be a directory: http://www.sutton.cc
<na7e> ajmitch, ouch, where specifically does it fail?  not findin the partition?
<ajmitch> na7e: no, I mean it doesn't even load
<ajmitch> it just shows a blinking cursor
<na7e> oh sweeeet
<ajmitch> yeah
<na7e> ajmitch, would you mind checkin to see if my website is publicly accessible?  it's www.sutton.cc
<ajmitch> and I made sure that /boot was on a physical partition :)
* ajmitch can't reach it yet..
<na7e> ajmitch, hrm...
<na7e> ajmitch, ok, thanks
<na7e> ajmitch, i might have to do a port redirect thingie
* ajmitch waits for the live cd to load
* ajmitch attempts a nasty & evil hack 
* na7e cackles with ajmitch 
<ajmitch> I wasn't cackling
<ajmitch> oh dear, that worked
<na7e> lolz
<ajmitch> obviously the bios & the kernel have different drive enumerations
* ajmitch just copied the partition table & /boot from the first drive to the other 2
<ajmitch> so I lost my 2 swap partitions
<ajmitch> hopefully I've got enough RAM not to need them :)
<na7e> icky
<ajmitch> quite
<ajmitch> so I have to work out which one the bios thinks should be sda1
<na7e> oh man, thats so ugly
<ajmitch> true
<ajmitch> it could be worse
<na7e> yeah....could it? ;)
<ajmitch> sure, the whole thing could have failed to work at all
<ajmitch> eg if my SATA controller wasn't supported properly
<na7e> at least if it didn't work it would be clean cut that it simply didn't work.  now you've got a mess
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> now it'll take me about 5 minutes to work out which one is correct
<ajmitch> & go from there
<Se7h> ALOHA
<Se7h> ups, sorry the caps
<ajmitch> hi
<Se7h> otr
<Se7h> do u know any app for windows to detect hardware that hasn't been installed? (onboard stuff that need drivers)
<Se7h> this laptop is killing me
<ajmitch> sorry, I don't do windows :)
<Se7h> neither do i
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Se7h> hi
<StevenK> ajmitch: You're switching root drives?
<ajmitch> StevenK: nah, not really
<ajmitch> it's a fresh install on 3 SATA drives
<StevenK> Ah
<ajmitch> so I'll have to migrate all my crap that's accumulated over the last 5 years or so onto a new install
<ajmitch> more like about 7 years, actually
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> I switched /home's, and the old crap is still available via NFS.
<ajmitch> that's the problem with debian systems
<ajmitch> just no need to reinstall :)
<StevenK> nfs:/home/steven       29G   15G   13G  53% /media/infected
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> infected? :)
<StevenK> Yes
* ajmitch has a large area to dump crap in now
<StevenK> % hostname
<StevenK> liquified
<ajmitch> /dev/mapper/scratch-scratch
<ajmitch>                       410G  129M  406G   1% /usr/local
<StevenK> Hah, I win
<StevenK> nfs:/srv/media        429G  391G   38G  92% /media/media
<ajmitch> I bet it'll fill up in 6 months
<StevenK> I suspect so.
* ajmitch is currently copying junk like music across from the laptop
<ajmitch> poor wireless connection
<ajmitch> hey Hobbsee
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee
* Kyral ooops
<Kyral> You missed arseclown
<ajmitch> poor Hobbsee, gets squashed all the time :)
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
* Hobbsee thumps StevenK 
<StevenK> ajmitch: Ugh. How much music?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<StevenK> Ow!
* Kyral pulls out a lightsaber
<ajmitch> StevenK: only about 5GB
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hehe!  yes, i hit hard
<StevenK> Hobbsee: But I like jumping on you!
<Kyral> StevenK: you get off me NOW or I hurt you :P
* StevenK gets up
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Kyral> Good boy
<ajmitch> everyone acting like kids in here
* Hobbsee stands behind Kyral, and uses him as protection
<Kyral> I would hate to have to lop of your valubles
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: who, us?  *looks innocent*
<StevenK> Heh
<Kyral> ajmitch: C'mon, goofing off is heathly
<Kyral> healthy even
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch:  you in the land of aussie still, or back in NZ?
<Kyral> anyway I'm going to bed
<Kyral> night all
<Hobbsee> night Kyral
* Kyral tips his hat to the lady
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: back in NZ
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: lucky
<ajmitch> yep :)
<Kyral> Whats so good about NZ...
* Kyral runs off to bed before he gets SMACKED
<na7e> it's not au
<na7e> j/k, never been there
<LaserJock> cya Kyral
<na7e> never even been in that hemisphere even
<Hobbsee> Kyral: just that where ajmitch was (queensland) has a massive hurricane going through there at the moment
<na7e> Kyral, gnite
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: isn't it a cyclone ;-)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: thankfully that's a bit further north than brisbane, but I've got family up in cairns
<Hobbsee> ah ok, ouch
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: could be, i dont remember :P - it was asked if i was effected by it, and i remembered about ajmitch
<ajmitch> & mackay
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes we call them cyclones here
<LaserJock> I just thought it was odd that on the US news it turned into a cyclone even though we call them hurricanes
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> cyclone is the meteorological term :)
* Hobbsee stopped doing geography long ago - she does not want to start doing it again!
<na7e> it's a southern-northern thing tight?  northern hemisphere it's a hurricane and southern it's a cyclone
<na7e> aren't they also called typhoons?
<ajmitch> they are
<LaserJock> yeah, stupid Americans apparently don't agree with meteorologists ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> but I'm a US scientist so Im'used to the whole Imperial vs. Metric thing ;-)
<Hobbsee> yes, americans are stupid, who told them to use inches and all that rubbish anyway?
* Hobbsee ducks!
* na7e throws malone at Hobbsee 
* LaserJock lobs a meterstick in Hobbsee's direction j/k
* ajmitch waits for apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> painful slow
<ajmitch> too many fixes since flight 5
<Hobbsee> LOL!
* Hobbsee throws malone back at na7e 
* Hobbsee throws a pound of cement at LaserJock 
<ajmitch> fun, winds of up to 290kmh
<na7e> ajmitch, well, i have no idea how fast that is (americans......)
<ajmitch> sigh..
<ajmitch> about 180mph
<tritium> LaserJock: you're at UNR, right?
<LaserJock> tritium: yeah
<LaserJock> tritium: sandia?
<tritium> LaserJock: yes.  We have 2 of your alums in our dept.
<LaserJock> tritium: cool, what field?
<tritium> LaserJock: one is an E.E., and another has a degree in materials science, I believe
<LaserJock> tritium: there is some cool materials science/mechanical eng. stuff here
<tritium> LaserJock: yeah?
<LaserJock> tritium: I'm into the nanoscience/surface surface science end of chemistry myself
<tritium> cool
<LaserJock> I was actually looking at sandia postdocs last night
<tritium> LaserJock: that would rock if you came out here.
<LaserJock> yeah, just need to convince my wife to move to NM.
<tritium> It's beautiful.
<LaserJock> well, we are from Montana so it would be pretty different ;-)
<tritium> just a bit ;)
<LaserJock> but we made it to NV so we are ~ half way there
<tritium> It's very similar
<LaserJock> alright, I gotta get to be
<LaserJock> cya everybody
<crimsun> 'night
<tritium> good night, crimsun
<Hobbsee> night crimsun
<crimsun> (actually that was for jordan)
<tritium> heh, good night LaserJock
<LaserJock> thanks crimsun ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mithrandir> good morning people
<crimsun> morning Mithrandir
<ajmitch> crimsun: sound works perfectly fine on kernel 19.29
<ajmitch> hi Mithrandir
<ajmitch> crimsun: wireless does as well, which is useful seeing as there was an ipw2200 update :)
<Erlang> VGcats updated!
<gnu_style> how can I become involved?
<crimsun> ajmitch: brilliant, thanks
<gnu_style> how can I become involved?
<Erlang> isn't there a wiki page for that? I can't find it.
<Hobbsee> gnu_style: see the bottom of wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> i think thta's where it is
<Erlang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate <= this?
<Hobbsee> i'd say so
<ajmitch> ok, got the right /boot sorted now :)
<Toadstool> good morning everybody
<woodwizzle> Hello, I'm planning on creating my own LiveCD based on ubuntu, much like the mono-livecd.
<woodwizzle> I'm just looking for some basic info to get me started, I've never done anything like it before and dunno where to begin
<Toadstool> woodwizzle: take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com, I think there's a LiveCD customization howto
<woodwizzle> just found it thanks
<woodwizzle> I have some less technical, more legalish gpl questions though
<woodwizzle> Though I'll use this liveCD myself, my goal is to spread it to introduce people to linux, much like the mono liveCD
<woodwizzle> Is it OK for me to include the nvidia and ati drivers pre-installed? And if not, what would I need to do to make it ok., because these are vital for this project
<juuva> licences included in those packets should tell that
<woodwizzle> juuva, you mean packages?
<juuva> yes
<juuva> haven't ever used those thou
<woodwizzle> is there a easy way to find those (on my system I mean)
<Spec> yes
<woodwizzle> like is there something like a manpage
<woodwizzle> Spec, yes i can find them or yes i can include them?
<Spec> there should be a COPYRIGHT file with every package
<woodwizzle> Spec, cool. didn't know that, that'll help me alot
<woodwizzle> is there a copyright command like man reads all the manpages?
<Spec> > ( "As indicated in the NVIDIA Software License, Linux distributions
<Spec> >   are welcome to repackage and redistribute the NVIDIA Linux driver in
<Spec> >   whatever package format they wish." )
<Spec> although, you should read the licenses carefully
<Spec> vim /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/copyright
<Spec> I don't know anything about ATI, but I'm sure there's a copyright file with whatever packages install the ati driver
<Spec> to find them easily, dpkg -L <packagename> |grep -i copyright
<Spec> Anyone know when the next CC meeting is?
<ajmitch> Spec: not announced yet, afaik
<jamessan> anyone know why the vim-ruby package isn't built?  I see an entry in the changelog about it being disable but I don't see a reason why
<crimsun> jamessan: probably better addressed to mdz
<Amaranth> ack
<Amaranth> i wish i could do something for \sh
<crimsun> what's happening with him?
<Mithrandir> he's hungry.
<bddebian> What's the matter with \sh?
<Mithrandir> bddebian: read planet.u.c
<crimsun> d'oh, I was checking fridge
<bddebian> Egads, how can we get him some money?
<Amaranth> i could send him $50 USD if i knew how
<Amaranth> but it wouldn't help much in EU, i don't think
<bddebian> Yeah I'd send some too..
<G0SUB> oh! this is real?
<G0SUB> my god! I can't imagine this happening to him ...
<bddebian> G0SUB: I don't take \sh as the type to kid about such things
<G0SUB> honestly, I can't imagine this thing ....
<Amaranth> he kind of did all this on purpose
<G0SUB> Amaranth: can we talk to sabdfl ?
<Erlang> I'm a poor student and even I would send some...
<Amaranth> i don't think he expected it to get this bad
<bddebian> Amaranth: ?
<G0SUB> Amaranth: how did he do this on purpose?
<Amaranth> he quit his job
<crimsun> well regardless the circumstances, it still sucks, and we're still a team
<tseng> you can wire money anywhere with western union
<Amaranth> i know
<tseng> but we take a big cut
<bddebian> Is anyone near him?
<Amaranth> tseng: you work for western union? :)
<G0SUB> Amaranth: why did he quit his job without any savings?
<tseng> Amaranth: my company owns 51% of WU
<Amaranth> G0SUB: burnout
<tseng> Amaranth: we are spinning them off
<Amaranth> we need some way of contacting him
<G0SUB> Amaranth: can't sabdfl help too?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<G0SUB> hell, he hasn't eaten since the last few days !!
<bddebian> Well he was able to post that, does his e-mail still work?
<malte`> hi
<tseng> bddebian: there are internet cafes in europe
<bddebian> Well SOMEONE has to be close to him.  What about ogra?
<G0SUB> where does he live? Germany?
<Seveas> yes
<Amaranth> his neighbor has open wlan
<tseng> G0SUB: he used to work with ogra
<G0SUB> tseng: oh, yeah ... I heard ogra introduced him to Ubuntu
<Seveas> Hell, if 4 people would wire him 50$ he could have enough until the unemployment office starts paying
<Seveas> I'd be one of the four if I knew how to
<highvoltage> when last did someone here from him? i've been concerned too, even though I haven't met him in real life or anything.
<bddebian> I could probably send like $100 USD
<highvoltage> Seveas: if something like that were done, it should be done *very* discretely, otherwise it may set a bad president
<G0SUB> ``bad president'' ?
<highvoltage> i'm quite broke myself but i could also manage 10-20 $
<Amaranth> precident
<G0SUB> aah
<highvoltage> G0SUB: what Amaranth said :)
<Seveas> precedent even ;)
<Amaranth> bah
<G0SUB> heh
<highvoltage> hehe
<Seveas> bad president is what they have in the US :
<highvoltage> Seveas: that's debatable...
<tseng> the english-as-second-language folks win again
<bddebian> Oh I was waiting for that
<Amaranth> what happened to SexySpellEntry?
<highvoltage> oh, "bad", sorry.
<Seveas> highvoltage, of course, but please not here
<highvoltage> I missed that part :)
<bddebian> ogra: ping?
<highvoltage> back to \sh
<highvoltage> if someone's willing to manage the fund-raising
<highvoltage> i'm willing to transfer some money into your account that can be transfered to him again
<G0SUB> does he have a paypal a/c ?
<G0SUB> or any bank a/c ?
<bddebian> G0SUB: I was thinking about that too
<Amaranth> unless you want it eaten by something like western union twice it'd be best to just send it to him direct
<G0SUB> bddebian: IMO, we can at least comment on his blog
<Amaranth> paypal would be useless if it wasn't hooked up to his bank
<Amaranth> we'd just be sending money into the ether
<G0SUB> yeah, another issue
<Seveas> Amaranth, I could do the fundraising
<Seveas> NL->DE is free
<Seveas> so you only pay WU once
<tseng> you could send it via paypal to one account and then wire it
<Seveas> but someone local to him needs to get hold of his bank account number
<G0SUB> ``Let's see, if everything gets more worse, then I'll try to contact Ogra to pick up some stuff which belongs to others then me.''
<G0SUB> I am sure ogra can get in touch with him
<Seveas> if only ogra would respond now 
<Amaranth> germany is +1, right?
<Amaranth> btw, isn't there a CC meeting soon?
<Amaranth> or did i just miss it?
<psusi> yea, in 10 mins
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:Seveas] : 7Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | We are in feature freeze now. Focus on fixing bugs, malone is full of them.
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> mouse was in the topic thing
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:Seveas] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | We are in feature freeze now. Focus on fixing bugs, malone is full of them.
<G0SUB> Seveas: can we put this fundraiser in the CC meet agenda?
<Amaranth> probably not
<G0SUB> hmm
<Seveas> indeed
<Amaranth> we only need a couple people to help
<Seveas> it's not something that should be run by Ubuntu
<G0SUB> i agree
<G0SUB> but to create awareness I mean
<Seveas> no, that's not good
<G0SUB> i understand now
<Seveas> I don't think \sh would want that either
<G0SUB> but he is starving ...
<highvoltage> G0SUB: i would think that ideally, as few as possible people should know about this
<G0SUB> no money is ok. but he hasn't eaten since a long time
<tseng> there are 100 people here
<bddebian> Yes, we don't want to embarass anyone, just help the poor guy
<Seveas> G0SUB, so ogra needs to respond and we can start collecting
<tseng> so you arent exactly keeping a secret
<G0SUB> yes
<bddebian> tseng: Aye, good point :-(
<G0SUB> tseng: add to that the fact that his blog is on planet.u.c
<Amaranth> ouch
<highvoltage> more than embarassment, if word gets out, we may have many people suddenlty blogging about needing money- not good
<tseng> G0SUB: yeah.
<Amaranth> it'll cost $20 to send $50
<Seveas> tseng, true, but the 100 in here know \sh somewhat - the community at large not
<Seveas> Amaranth, eew
<tseng> highvoltage: i think you are a little off base
<Seveas> sending it via mail is cheaper
<Amaranth> Seveas: but then it won't get there for a week or so
<G0SUB> agh!
<Seveas> Amaranth, that's not neccessarily an issue
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> i'll willing to pay the $20
<tseng> Seveas: (why not)
<Amaranth> just saying ouch
<Seveas> I mean, if I know how much would 'come in' it's easy for me to transfer that in advance
<tseng> $70 USD is no big deal to me
<Amaranth> ah
<bddebian> As I said, I can do $100USD
<Seveas> and if you americans combine forces then the WU load will be less
<bddebian> I'd like to cath ogra first to see if it would be easier to go through him somehow
<Seveas> yeah, me too
<Amaranth> yeah, we have to go through ogra eventually anyhow
<Seveas> I'm almost certain it would be easier
<Seveas> but it's nice to have options
<ogra> heya ...
<bddebian> ogra!!
<ogra> i havent heard from \sh since quite some time ...
<bddebian> ogra: Are you near him?
<ogra> i tried to call him after his last entry but didnt reach him
<ogra> about 60-80km away
<Amaranth> yeah, he says his phone is shut off
<ogra> in germany they only disable you from making cals the first month ...
<ogra> *calls
<Amaranth> "Oh, if you want to call me, and I don't answer the phone, please don't expect, that I'm calling back, my phone lines are canceled, until I pay them."
<ogra> you can still be called
<Amaranth> ah
<spacey> is their some meta package with debug symbols? I want to do a backtrace on epiphany but no idea which debug symbol package i should get
<Amaranth> ok, if we give you money, can you drive to him?
<ogra> sure
<bddebian> Can we paypal ogra? :)
<ogra> no idea, i have no paypal account and i dont know if my bank accepts paypal transfers
<bddebian> Bah :-)
<Amaranth> ok, i guess western union
<ogra> might be possible, but i have no idea how ... :)
<slomo> spacey: spacey look at the backtrace of your crash without debug symbols to get an idea which debug packages you want :)
<spacey> slomo: hmm ok :)
<slomo> spacey: in the worst case you have to rebuild epiphany-browser with debug symbols as it has no debug package
<spacey> hmm ok
<bddebian> Bah, screw Western Union, there HAS to be a better way
<ogra> you can transfer it to my account ... lets talk after the meeting ..
<Amaranth> oh crap, meeting
<Seveas> ogra, cool
<sixE18> hi
<sixE18> apt-cache show linphone say me : 1.0.1-6ubuntu7. But on debian and on the official linphone page it's the 1.3.* release. Who contact to have this packet up to date
<sixE18> ?
<crimsun> we're way past upstream version freeze (UVF)
<crimsun> does 1.3 fix any _critical_ (as in your computer explodes) bugs over 1.0.1?
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~$ sudo apt-cache madison linphone
<bddebian> Password:
<bddebian>   linphone |    1.2.0-2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<bddebian>   linphone |    1.2.0-2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
<sixE18> and breezy keep in his state ?
<crimsun> breezy will not be updated. It froze in October.
<sixE18> haaa thx
<highvoltage> what exactly is a 'bug triager'?
<spacey> someone how does something with bug reports?
<crimsun> someone who trawls the bugtracker and updates bugs
<crimsun> e.g., asks for more info, reassigns, closes, etc.
<highvoltage> ok, kewl. i always thought it had something to do with resolving bugs directly. thanks for clearing that for me.
<azeem> bddebian: whoa, I didn't know about apt-cache madison
<azeem> cool, thanks
* highvoltage just learned about apt-cache madison from ogra today too
<bddebian> azeem: Gotta be good for something once in a while :-)
<crimsun> megakarma, toldya
<bddebian> crimsun: pfft :)
<sixE18> linphone integre webcam since 1.2.99, why keep on 1.2.0 ?
<crimsun> because we're in upstream version freeze. We've been in UVF since February.
<crimsun> There had better be a darned good (i.e., critical) reason to upgrade at this point.
<sixE18> ok
<bddebian> Gents, I have to head to lunch, can someone please let me know about \sh
<crimsun> someone will, I'm sure
<sixE18> thx \o_
<reggaemanu> hello
<Erlang> lo
<reggaemanu> what the purpose of the new package evince-gtk (version 0.5.1) that appears today on the universe repository ? there is already a "evince" package (version 0.5.2) :/
<crimsun> it strips the gnome bits
<crimsun> we need it for xubuntu-desktop
<reggaemanu> crimsun, oh, ok !
<crimsun> probably best if janimo knows about 0.5.2, though he's very active, and I'm sure it'll be updated shortly
<reggaemanu> i haven't think about xfce
<crimsun> yes, there are other desktops =)
<reggaemanu> also, the checkinstall package for dapper doesn't work
<crimsun> that's not necessarily a bad thing ;)
<reggaemanu> and is out of date
<reggaemanu> (since there is a 1.6.0 version on the checkinstall website, with a .deb)
* dholbach smirks at crimsun :)
<dholbach> .debs don't help, we need the source package
<crimsun> well, even Debian only has 1.5.3-3
<dholbach> and if we don't know what it changes, what it breaks and what it fixes, it can't go in atm
<reggaemanu> crimsun, yes, but if there is a package in the repository, it should works lol
<dholbach> we're in UpstreamVersionFreeze
<reggaemanu> yes, i know
<dholbach> in FeatureFreeze and UIFreeze too
<reggaemanu> anyway this the 1.6.0 package works fine on dapper :D
<crimsun> Bug #281823: checkinstall: filesystem coruption
<crimsun> that is an AWESOME reason.
<G0SUB> dholbach: I installed a custom kernel and now usplash doesn't work ... I see it only when shutting down or rebooting but no progress bar
<G0SUB> any idea how to troubleshoot it?
<sladen> G0SUB: have you rebuilt an initramfs with it in?
<G0SUB> sladen: not explicitly ... how to do that?
<G0SUB> sladen: any idea?
<sladen> G0SUB: sudo mkinitramfs `uname -r`
<G0SUB> ok
<sladen> G0SUB: what are you requring a custom kernel for?
<sladen> G0SUB: if it's a feature that you require, it would be better to get it into the standard kernel.
<G0SUB> sladen: I usually use the CK patchset and also because of the fact that CPU Freq. scaling doesn't work with the stock kernel
<G0SUB> i will file a bug on this
<G0SUB> wrt the speedstep issue
<Erlang> ck rulez
<G0SUB> Erlang: heh
<G0SUB> sladen: where do I put the initramfs image after generating it? /boot?
<Erlang> My mouse is very jumpy with the standard kernel in Eclipse.  RT and CK solve the problem.
<G0SUB> FYI I don't use a initrd image
<sladen> G0SUB: yes, it'll pop it into /boot and "Just do" everything for you
<G0SUB> sladen: oh, really ? great
<sladen> G0SUB: please file a bug against powernowd if CPU scaling doesn't work
<G0SUB> but why does it force me to use -o outfile?
<G0SUB> sladen: yes
<sladen> G0SUB: sorry,   sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`
<sladen> *that* should do everything for you
<G0SUB> sladen: aah, thanks a lot!
<G0SUB> brb, new kernel
<Tonio_> hi
<LaserJock> hi Tonio_
<G0SUB> sladen: it worked, thanks a lot
<Seveas> ogra, ping
<LaserJock> Seveas: yeah, sorry. I thought I was here :(
<bddebian> Hey gents, any word on the \sh situation?
<LaserJock> bddebian: I asked Seveas and he pinged ogra but no response yet
<bddebian> LaserJock: OK, thanks
<phanatic> hi people
<Gloubiboulga> evening phanatic
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<LaserJock> hi phanatic and Gloubiboulga
<phanatic> hey LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga> hi LaserJock
<littlepaul> Hi, I have short question. What is meant in flight 5 with "Graphical Power Tools" ?
<dolson> ok, something's not right... this is the second time in a week that I came back to my PC after a couple hours and the HDD activity is going nuts, but the screen is blanked (gnome-screensaver) and the system is totally unresponsive
<dholbach> can you sssh into that box?
<dholbach> and check what's working it so hard?
<dolson> I rebooted it
<dolson> it's this box, actually
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> so no debugging
<dholbach> is /var/ full?
<dholbach> cups doesn't like that and spins like mad
<dolson> you know, I hit Ctrl+Alt+F5 and got to a login after several minutes
<dolson> so I tried logging in. it took about a minute for it to prompt for the password, and then 5 minutes after entering the password some of the MOTD text or whatever it is showed up. I waited 30 more minutes and it still never gave me the bash prompt
<dholbach> that's not nice
<Erlang> dolson: It happened to me once.
<dolson> there's over 1GB free on / which is where var is.. so that's not it. plus I don't have a printer, lol
<littlepaul> dholbach, What is meant in flight 5 with "Graphical Power Tools" http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 I see that just gdebi is described. Do you have a hint where I can find more information?
<Erlang> dolson: It happened to me just last week.  I had to reset too I could not get the system to come back on it's feet.
<Erlang> I linked the problem to Gaim that I had retried the night before.  I have not used it since.
<dholbach> littlepaul: you should maybe ask the guys who wrote the page, maybe ask in #ubuntu-doc
<dolson> Erlang: hmm.. that's very strange.
<dolson> Erlang: I was running gnome-xchat or whatever it is, Gaim, Evolution, and Blam!.. shouldn't lock up though
<Erlang> Most of the time I only use KDE apps and never had that problem.
<dolson> I blame the government
<Erlang> GAIM is still the potential culprit.  If I had some guts I'd setup something to diagnosticate that but I need ths computer to work.
<dolson> I'm not sure how I could test that
<Erlang> There must be some process monitoring tools somewhere.  I seriously suspect Gaim has it's the only non-usual app I was running when it happened.  It may be something else gnomey though...
<dolson> the only other thing that I could link it to is the fact that I did some updates and didn't reboot when it told me to.. (hal)
<dolson> but I don't think that was the case the first time it happened
<Erlang> I never reboot when I'm told.  That reminds me too much of Windows.
<dolson> I know...
<dolson> next it's gonna be "Ubuntu has detected that you wish to press spacebar. You must reboot to acknowledge this change"
<Erlang> I'll be back to Debian by then...
<dolson> in all the years I ran Debian, I only ever rebooted during a power failure long enough to knock down my UPS or after a kernel upgrade, and even then sometimes I waited for the next power failure before booting into the new kernel
<Erlang> that's the Linux way...
* Erlang looks for bugs on Gaim
<LaserJock> I reboot all the time. I shut off my computer at least once a day. But that is just me
<dolson> yeah, it is
<dolson> Erlang: do you run Beagle, by any chance? I didn't have it installed the first time it happened... but you never know..
<Erlang> No I don't.
<dolson> it's sitting there right now using between 66 and 95%
<psusi> has anyone noticed lately that certain upgrades in dapper that tell you to reboot, when you chose to reboot from the gui, it just sits there?
<dolson> yeah.. I thought that was because I was running a custom kernel though
<psusi> ohh, I am too I guess.... I build straight from linus's git tree frequently
<psusi> with a few local modifications
<dolson> I used an -rt patch for a while
<dolson> but not lately.. this was a lockup on a normal kernel
<Erlang> I'm moved from -rt to -ck lately.  I must say I'm satisfied.
<dolson> do you do a lot of work with JACK?
<dolson> oh cool, the GPL was held up in court. nice. I missed that news yesterday
<Erlang> No.  I don't do audio processing. I've found -rt and -ck patch improve the responsiveness of Eclipse and Java apps.
<dolson> ah, well the -ck isn't so good for realtime audio stuff
<Erlang> I'm better off with -ck then.  It seems more stable than -rt.
<dolson> yeah, well, rt is almost 2MB of a patch, heh. that's nothing to snort at. there's bound to be problems with it. I don't remember how big ck is, but it's more widely used and generally stabler
<dolson> Studio to Go! ships with the ck patches, apparently. so I'm guessing that it's a bit better than a vanilla kernel for audio
<Erlang> I've read ck is configurable for some different types of load.  I have not looked much into that though.
<dolson> it has a scheduler for non-priveleged users to access near-realtime sceduler, and it's transparent.. pretty cool, although not needed if you want to allow FIFO access to a user via PAM or set_rlimits or realtime-lsm
<Erlang> I'll start gaim for a few.
<psusi> I don't think its a kernel issue though because a shutdown -h now from the console works fine
<psusi> it's just the gui can't seem to shutdown after certain upgrades
<dolson> psusi: I'll test that next time I have to reboot and see what happens
<psusi> it's only after my ~weekly update
* dolson just discovered xmoto is a cool game
<LaserJock> dholbach: going to say good night to us? ;-)
<dholbach> good night guys
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<dolson> cya dholbach
<gage> guys, where can i read about setting dependancies for multi-binary packages? i made one for mpeg4ip, which has separate -lib and -server and -player components, but my -server deb ended up depending on stuff that only the player should need, like gtk.
<LaserJock> gage: are you setting the dependencies in debian/control?
<gage> yeah, i guess this part is what's screwing me up? : ${shlibs:Depends}
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(LaserJock/#ubuntu-motu) hmm, I didn't know dget wasn't in Dapper
<LaserJock> I thought it had been around forever
* ajmitch returns
<nixternal> oi oi
<jdong> anyone with a feisty system and nmap handy?
<jdong> nmap's sequence prediciton seems to think everything is '0: a joke'
<jdong> maybe it's my network
<jdong> sudo nmap non_local_host -vv -O -sV
<nixternal> jdong: what's up?
<Fujitsu> jdong: There's a bug on that.
<Fujitsu> Targetted for beta, I think, or was at some point.
<jdong> Fujitsu: oh cool
<Fujitsu> Bug #91004
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91004 in nmap "nmap wrongly reports host is blocking ping probes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91004
<LaserJock> nixternal: you're alive!!!
<Fujitsu> Or is that your bug?
<jdong> no, my bug is different
<nixternal> LaserJock: am I?
<jdong> and I doubt it's even a bug
<Fujitsu> It is generally broken, so could be the same thing.
<nixternal> I took my daughter back home on Sunday and came back early tonight
<jdong> Fujitsu: it actually works fine for me on everything
<jdong> except it seems to false think TCP sequence prediction is always 0'es
<Fujitsu> Hm, how strange.
<jdong> it might be my network though
<jdong> because localhost detection works as expected
<jdong> but any host on the network, no.
* jdong nmaps his default gw, against his better judgement :D
<jdong> ok disregard
<jdong> seems like once I hop out of 18.x.x.x-space TCP sequence prediction stops working
<jdong> network issue.
<jdong> or "feature" :)
<joejaxx> hello all
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: I've got some .desktop stuff for edubuntu-docs sitting in my svn working copy. Did you get anywhere?
<RAOF> racarr: Ooooh, what does tomboy want ARGB for?  I likes me some C# :)
<racarr> RAOF: Err, I don't know if they WANT ARGB
<racarr> but I want ARGB :p
<racarr> and err, the editor widget for the note window
<RAOF> They obviously want ARGB.  Everyone wants to make their windows annoyingly transparent!
<Hobbsee> jdong: you certainly arent being personally ignored.  you tend to pick the projects that deal with X and such though, and most MOTU's will go "if i dont understand vaguely what i'm uploading, i shouldnt upload it"
<racarr> Mm, I disagree, proper use of ARGB is great
<racarr> as long as text is always opaque, heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: slight lag there? :)
<nixternal> LaserJock: didn't have a chance, been afk for the better part of a few days
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm still reading.
<LaserJock> nixternal: np, just wondered, I had it all there anyway
<nixternal> does it work?
<LaserJock> well, I haven't actually tested it
<TheMuso>  c
<TheMuso> ugh
<LaserJock> there it is
<LaserJock> :-)
<nixternal> heh
* nixternal waits for the svn commit message
<LaserJock> nixternal: I'd have to patch gnome-panel to truely test it
<nixternal> ahh, well that stinks
<LaserJock> nixternal: but the .desktop and installation are trivial
<LaserJock> nixternal: the only thing I'm unsure of is how it gets translated
<nixternal> you know, if you guys did the smart thing and based Edubuntu on KDE/Kubuntu this would be a super easy fix ;p
<nixternal> LaserJock: you have to manually upload it I believe
<nixternal> I actually found a spot on LP today where you can upload for translation, but I am willing to bet I will never find it again
<LaserJock> nixternal: :p
<LaserJock> nixternal: well, I'll have to talk to seb128
<nixternal> I mean half of the apps installed are KDE-edu
<LaserJock> so? :-)
<nixternal> everyone must be sleeping, because the flames are null
<jdong> Hobbsee: yeah, I do pick bastard projects and crack to work on ... :)
<LaserJock> that will change too in the future
<nixternal> what, that flames?
<Hobbsee> jdong: sounds about right :P
<jdong> Hobbsee: meh someone's got to :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: but I think Edubuntu was started before Kubuntu really got going, and they guys that started it where gnome-inclined
<Hobbsee> true.  but you think someone's going to upload crack they dont understand?
<LaserJock> nixternal: no, being dominated by KDE-Edu. With the 2nd CD we are puttin on a lot of other stuff
<nixternal> nice
<jdong> Hobbsee: no, I don't, but I'd at times appreciate a "Hey jdong, I looked over this and have no idea WTF to do, sorry, no can do"
<nixternal> KDE-edu team is working hard on some new stuff from the looks of KDE SVN
<jdong> Hobbsee: it makes me feel a bit better than just complete silence
<Hobbsee> jdong: silence is that.
<jdong> Hobbsee: silence is either that, or an unnoticed item
<Hobbsee> jdong: then you might want to relearn what silence actually is in such a project...
<Hobbsee> true
<LaserJock> nixternal: yeah, at least one of them will be in Seville
<nixternal> cool
<jdong> Hobbsee: and at first, xserver-xgl was the unnoticed category, since I subscribed a team incorrectly :)
<Hobbsee> but you can guess that things on u-u-s that goes to a fair few people, things arent usually unnoticed
<Hobbsee> jdong: that never helps
<nixternal> I can't make Seville, but depending on how school goes, Akademy might be up for grabs
<Hobbsee> "here little buggy....come out of the woodwork little buggy...."
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'm sorry, it was confusing, I'm used to doing it one way with -archive and motu-uvf worked completely differently :)
<jdong> my fault
<jdong> I shouldn't assume :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you want some bugs? I can subscribe ya to some :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no thanks...
<Hobbsee> jdong: true.  it coudl all be better documented
<Hobbsee> maybe early next release cycle, when the doco people arent writing release notes or something.
<jdong> Hobbsee: I don't mean to be overly critical and complaining about everything around here; overall I am extremely satisfied... I just tend to come across as a total jerk to you guys :)
<LaserJock> not a *total" jerk ;-)
<jdong> LaserJock: only like 95%? :D
<LaserJock> well, I just get a tad testy some days
<jdong> I think everyone does
<LaserJock> I look at my u-u-s email backlog
<jdong> and everyone needs to in order to not completely lose sanity
<LaserJock> I see how ineffective we are
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> talk about ineffective..I feel like that every day
<LaserJock> but we do try our best
<jdong> LaserJock: nah you guys aren't ineffective
<jdong> LaserJock: you're making the best outta what you are given.
<jdong> and going even beyond that
<LaserJock> I hope so
<LaserJock> but far too much falls through the cracks
<Hobbsee> jdong: thanks.  certain people dont appear to undersatnd that though.
<jdong> I really believe so, despite how I come across
<LaserJock> as evidenced by the number of SRUs
<LaserJock> I'm just frustrated that we can't seem to do better
<LaserJock> and that's I suppose what got me so riled up with Mark's comments
<LaserJock> I think most of us know darn well we need to do a better job
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: and that we cant, in a lot of cases
<LaserJock> but we don't have the time and resources to do a lot about it
<jdong> LaserJock: well, I think in this case, MOTU (we, if I may include myself in the general group) is doing the best with what we resources we have, but we have to admit we fall short, and need to do something about it.
<LaserJock> sure
<jdong> and sabdfl is the man with the power/insight to do that kinda stuff
<LaserJock> that's sort of what aggravated me about it
<Hobbsee> but someone needs to supply a solution, as opposed to just saying "it doesnt work"
<jdong> I think the "explosion" in here was due to everyone being a bit defensive and taking the criticism personally
<LaserJock> *I* don't need to be told what the problems are
<jdong> Hobbsee: agreeing that it isn't working is the first step
<LaserJock> I'd rather see some resource commitments
<Hobbsee> it did seem like potshots were being taken against the MOTU.
<LaserJock> and some solutions (that were reasonable)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: but vapourware is such fun!
<jdong> Hobbsee: in the discussion there seemed to be a lot of opposition when Mark said that it wasn't workiing.
<LaserJock> well, I was personally offended by the comments about us scaring off beryl people
<LaserJock> as I do spend a fair amount of time helping people in here
<LaserJock> and I did try to help them out
<LaserJock> the general "upstreams should be able to upload" stuff wasn't a big deal
<LaserJock> I disagree, but it wasn't a big deal
<jdong> LaserJock: A part of Marks' point was that in Beryl's case, just helping them out here was not sufficient. That MOTU should've taken steps to check what's up and why there seems to be silence for a period of time...
<Hobbsee> jdong: true.  we know that.  see discussion above
<ajmitch> chasing down every interested upstream would be pointless
<jdong> and it seems like a more hopeless use of our already limited resources
<Hobbsee> jdong: in MOTU terms, projects with licencing issues fall to the bottom, as we cnat do a thing about them, after we've told them that they're a showstopper problem to them entering ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> exactly.
<Fujitsu> IMO, we shouldn't be chasing people up. That takes valuable time.
<racarr> Someone could have sent an email to the beryl ML, popped in to IRC and said something quickly, or something though, because Quinn seemed to be the only one who knew about most of the problems
<Hobbsee> however, we need to be open enough that they can come in adn actually get things done - ie, not be too busy to point them out
<jdong> well there's certainly a slippery slope with that
<LaserJock> I mean, for me personally, if they can't care enough to fix licensing issue, I'm not sure what we were supposed to do
<racarr> and ... didn't seem motivated to do anything about it urgently
<Hobbsee> racarr: i did that.  multiple times.  @ the licencing, and quinn didnt really care.
<ajmitch> racarr: sure, we could try & exhaust all avenues of communication with anyone
<LaserJock> racarr: but I see that as a beryl internal communication issue
<ajmitch> just trying to get someone in the project to care is hard enough
<racarr> and when I came in and ASKED about licensing issues I was told it was just the Cg shaders thing, which was more or less FUD from a few people...disenamored with Beryl
<jdong> I wasn't totally informed about this thoughout the process, but it seems like Quinn didn't totally understand the significance of the licensing issues
<Hobbsee> jdong: +1
<LaserJock> well, there should have been a record of why the package was rejected
<jdong> and in communication breakdowns, both sides have every right to say it's the other party's fault
<jdong> but for the sake of the package, someone take a step to reach across the lines :)
<LaserJock> well, I don't think the MOTU did anything wrong, I really can't see it
<racarr> jdong: Again, when I came in to #ubuntu-motu and asked I was told the problem was something which was most certainly a non issue
<racarr> so I TRIED
<jdong> racarr: the issues with IRC is... you never know if you get the right group of people answering your question....
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: probably only not give the upstream people enough information, and made them look for it
<racarr> not trying to fault the MOTUs here, there were issues with communications both ways
<Hobbsee> which is kinda hard, when you dont know the system.
<jdong> racarr: not blaming you or anything, but you probably asked at a time when nobody REALLY deeply knowledgeable about the issue was around
<LaserJock> but it shouldn't have even involved the MOTUs
<Hobbsee> i mean, we dont have the resources to spoonfeed either - but we probably do need to handle it a bit better
<racarr> jdong: Quite possible 
<jdong> developers will hear things from others about the issue
<jdong> and requote it
<jdong> or slightly varied versions of it
<Hobbsee> well, exactly.  that's an archive admin issue - but we cant put more pressure onto them either, really
<LaserJock> there would have been a reject email
<jdong> and sooner or later, yeah, it does turn into a different story than original.
<LaserJock> the MOTU aren't really responsible for the rejection
<LaserJock> so I don't know why we'd be at fault
<LaserJock> we uploaded the package
<jdong> LaserJock: it's not MOTU's _fault_ but it should've been an act of kindness by some MOTU to relay that information forward
<LaserJock> I told interested people that it was rejected for some licensing issue
<LaserJock> jdong: it should have gone to them automatically
<jdong> and AFAIK the only one to get the rejection notice is the uploader...
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: IMO beryl needed to have someone delegated to make sure it made it into Feisty. They were very gung-ho at UDS then it all seemed to fall away.
<jdong> LaserJock: agreed
<LaserJock> the packager should have gotten it
<LaserJock> and not via MOTU
<Hobbsee> so that's really a case of the archive admins not being detailed neough in exactly what was wrong, detailed in somewhere apart from irc.
<jdong> LaserJock: I think the whole process of tracking packaging of new packages shoudl be more formalized in Launchpad.
<Hobbsee> which upstream can look at, take away, fix, and resubmit
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: true.  but there are priorities, and volunteers often have different priorities
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: and until you pay a person, you cant actaully change their priority by force.
<Fujitsu> jdong: That was done in an email a couple of days ago.
<Fujitsu> It's all in LP now.
<RAOF> I aggree with jdong here.  Once things hit the NEW queue, it's not obvious what's happening.
<LaserJock> but if you want your package in Ubuntu you gotta put some effor in
<jdong> Fujitsu: that's good to hear
<Hobbsee> RAOF: very true.  that's something to be discussed with an archive admin though - not here
* RAOF looks at gnome-compiz-manager sadly
<LaserJock> RAOF: sure, but people follow up all the time
<Hobbsee> well, can be discussed here, but i'ts useless, as we're not the archive admins
<RAOF> :)
<racarr> _MMA_: We just don't have the resources to be honest, and were under the impression that several MOTUs were working on it
<jdong> RAOF: yeah, and it's even more "oooh magic black box of mystery" to a non-MOTU.
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: I think since Mark made it a "priority" to get them to UDS things could have went better.
<racarr> and would have it packaged by UVF
<racarr> and no one had told us (though apparently some people told Quinn) otherwise
<racarr> so
<_MMA_> racarr: Sometimes all it takes is communication. A presence in the channel.
<racarr> agian, not saying you did anything wrong, just saying why the issue fell through on Beryls side
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: that's UDS.  there's nothing that says "you come to UDS and you agree to do x, y, z"
<Fujitsu> _MMA_: You are of the opinion that we should have done more because of what Mark said?
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: of course it all could have been done better.  but there's work, and such like.
* Fujitsu looks at some stats.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: no, but it's odd that people were all excited and fell to the ground at the last minute
<LaserJock> I just find it weird that all was going well
<jdong> LaserJock: in response to your criticism of me not becoming MOTU despite given many opportunities, if I believed that I could manage all I do, my personal sanity, and being MOTU, I would do so without hesitation. Becoming MOTU is certainly high on my list of goals here at Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> we though beryl was definately going to beat compiz in
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: True. I just take opportunities like that to mean a little more. :)
<_MMA_> Fujitsu: MOTU? No.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: true that.  
<LaserJock> jdong: it wouldn't be hard, just send an email application, it doesn't mean more work for you
<ajmitch> _MMA_: like a commitment from the ubuntu side to do the work, even if that's an expectation that volunteers are needed to do it?
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: people didnt get invited to UDS *just* for beryl, btw.
<jdong> LaserJock: applications are done via e-mail now?
<ajmitch> jdong: yep
<jdong> cool
<LaserJock> jdong: yes, MOTU Council
* jdong goes on wiki
<ajmitch> jdong: evaluated by the MC
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: Quinstorm didnt?
<jdong> do you guys think I should send one in now?
<LaserJock> yes
<jdong> like would I have a chance?
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: i meant from MOTU.  
<LaserJock> jdong: shesh, you've had a chance for over a year now
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: if your point is that quinn should have submitted those packages, you need to take that up with quinn
<LaserJock> "Just Do It"
<ajmitch> jdong: you need to have people willing to sponsor you, if LaserJock is willing, then CC him on the application
<ajmitch> jdong: do you feel that you are ready?
<jdong> LaserJock: the tech board didn't think so on two occasions, which has been one of the reasons I haven't tried more
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: no, his point was that people got all excited because they were at the UDS, but then when all is said and done the packages didn't make it
<ajmitch> jdong: what, apart from your backport work, do you have to show to the MC?
<jdong> ajmitch: I feel pretty confident in my general packaging abilities and more than comfortable to ask before doing something I'm less confident with...
<jdong> ajmitch: I've not done any major new packages, but I have fixed bugs, etc in various packages
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: No my point is the responsibility should have been on the beryl project to seek help and communicate their needs with Ubuntu after UDS.
<jdong> usually ones that are overlooked and time consuming
<LaserJock> jdong: you were very close, I was there, you just needed to do a few more MOTUish things to get some experience there
* ajmitch isn't trying to discourage at all, just trying to make sure you include enough info in the application to the MC
<jdong> ajmitch: I totally understand
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: oh, of course.  unfortunately, we're not them, and we're trying to look at where our processes need fixing :)
<ajmitch> eg listing things you've worked on, people who've reviewed & sponsored you
<jdong> ajmitch: is there anything MOTU-ish at this stage of Feisty that I can still do to boost my chances?
<ajmitch> jdong: fixing bugs :)
<jdong> ajmitch: I want to make a strong application this time, and waste as little time of others as possible
<jdong> ajmitch: hehe I'll get on that :)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I think one of the biggest things would be for Mark to clearly state what if he wants something prioritized
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: -if, presumably.  and to allocate resources to it
<ajmitch> jdong: bribes to MC members wouldn't hurt either
<jdong> lol
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: not even allocate
<jdong> ajmitch: I'm sure another xserver-xgl snapshot wouldn't be a bribe!
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: well, instead of magic wand waving
<ajmitch> jdong: you're quite right
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: if he had just emailed -motu and said "heh, make sure beryl makes it in" we would have been more on otp of it
<Hobbsee> true, ish
<LaserJock> I assumed since compiz was in main that he wasn't prioritizing on beryl
<jdong> well, folks, it's 2:00AM and time for me to sleep
<jdong> enjoy
<LaserJock> cya jdong 
<Hobbsee> night jdong 
<jdong> and I shall embark on my path towards MOTU-dom :)
<LaserJock> please do
<jdong> I will.
<LaserJock> "MOTU want YOU!"
<LaserJock> +s
<jdong> I love Ubuntu and I love the MOTU :)
<RAOF> LaserJock: Actually, me too.  I thought that the "one tool for one purpose" would exclude Beryl from ubuntu-desktop
* Hobbsee would like to see both jdong and racarr as MOTU's, at some point
<LaserJock> so we were in a situation where it looked like compiz was going to be the one for Feisty
<ajmitch> not when sabdfl wants it in :)
* Hobbsee think they'd both do a good thing.
<Hobbsee> er, s/a good thing/ good things/
<LaserJock> nobody had gotten back to us on the licensing issue
* RAOF thinks they do the same thing.
<LaserJock> which we can't fix for them
<Hobbsee> we've discussed this
<ajmitch> that's the last that I heard until sabdfl came in to give everyone a shake up
<Hobbsee> i think we more need to figure otu what to do for an upstream that has their licences in tact.
<racarr> It's worth noting that as far as I can tell I think Mark wanted Beryl in main rather than Compiz (I mean, he created the spec as "Beryl by default")
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Same.
<racarr> Err, RAOF: ^
<Hobbsee> ie, nothing barring the lack of packaging, from it entering ubuntu.
<RAOF> racarr: I just thought that was Beryl's astounding PR coming through :P
<RAOF> racarr: Since the actual discussion was all Beryl/Compiz.
<Fujitsu> racarr: But then that was deferred... That made me (and probably others) think it was unlikely to be a high priority.
<LaserJock> racarr: for sure, that was our impression too
<LaserJock> which is why it's puzziling that we are getting to this only now
<LaserJock> I saw beryl as a main package
<racarr> Fujitsu: That's what Beryl felt as well after it was deferred, so we didn't put much effort at all into ubuntu related things (i.e. we can work on something else that's more generic), then Compiz went in to main and we were all kind of shocked
<LaserJock> I figured Mark would have one of the Canonical guys working on it
<ajmitch> racarr: we were somewhat shocked about compiz suddenly going to main
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: deferred in most people's minds seem to mean "will have neither in main for feisty"
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that is logical
<Hobbsee> exactly
<racarr> ajmitch: Yes, that was very very very shocking for us
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Yep, I thought that a Mark-requested high-priority feature would get Canonical input.
<ajmitch> racarr: why?
<racarr> ajmitch: Just because of what we had heard from Mark, etc (wanting Beryl), the spec being deferred
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i think it was supposed to.  of coruse, the fact that he wanted dholbach to work on it with the beryl guys was odd - isnt there a major lot of gnome going thru recently?
<racarr> and comments along the lines of "Beryl doesn't support gconf" (I wrote beryls gconf stuff, it does support gconf and integration with about 100 metacity gconf keys :p)
<Hobbsee> and bugfixing in gnome?
<ajmitch> while mark wanted beryl, there were plenty of others that would prefer compiz
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you mean all of 2.18 landing?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<racarr> ajmitch: Fair enough,  I meant more it was shocking that either one went in to main
<racarr> ajmitch: Than that Compiz went in to main
<racarr> but if anything went in to main we expected it to be Beryl
<_MMA_> To me though that should have raised a eyebrow and made someone from Beryl at least start asking questions.
<RAOF> I was surprised that no-one from beryl seemed to be doing Universe packages, at all.  Now I know why, it makes more sense.
<LaserJock> me too
<RAOF> Still, if I was following Beryl, I would've prodded the packagers in the same way that I prodded Gandalfn :)
<racarr> _MMA_: I did ask questions, and didn't really get an ything interesting said, heh
<racarr> RAOF: Beryl doesn't HAVE packagers
<RAOF> Yes it does.  Trevino at least is a packager
<racarr> RAOF: lupine_85 and Pricechild maintain the repositories, but the packages are not maintained anymore
<Fujitsu> ... THE Trevino?
<RAOF> Of absolutely crasy sources.list fame?
* Hobbsee doesnt trust trevino
<RAOF> The same :)
<_MMA_> lol
* Fujitsu hyperventilates
<Hobbsee> yep, the one and the same
<Hobbsee> he'd never get MOTUship, just for that packaging list, i'm sure.
<_MMA_> I think he does SVN builds.
<Fujitsu> I cannot trust somebody who did something like that, unfortunately.
<racarr> RAOF: Mm, he doesn't really talk to anyone, or show up, or do anything, and he hasn't seemed to update the packages in forever, etc
<Hobbsee> that's even more scary than bloody yada.
<RAOF> racarr: So what goes in to ubuntu.beryl.org?
<RAOF> ?!
<superm1> am i missing something - what is this crazy sources.list that trevino put up?
<racarr> RAOF: Those were made a long time ago, and aren't really changed much anymore
<RAOF> superm1: It would download the internet.  *All* of it.
<superm1> lol
<LaserJock> racarr: but surely there should have been an email on the beryl devel list that had the reject info
<Fujitsu> superm1: Like, 40 different random repos.
<LaserJock> racarr: and somebody was assigned to look into
<Fujitsu> At least.
<LaserJock> it
<Hobbsee> superm1: it's probably googlable - it's a shocker
<racarr> LaserJock: Was someone from Beryl given the reject info to make a post?
<Hobbsee> superm1: imagine a sources list ~ 100 lines long
<LaserJock> racarr: they should have yes
<RAOF> racarr: I suppose this is what happens when your build system has a make-deb script.
<Fujitsu> superm1: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
* Hobbsee clicks...and dies
<racarr> LaserJock: Well, as far as I know, no one was
* Fujitsu washes out his mouth.
<superm1> dude my repository is on there!
<superm1> lol
<_MMA_> racarr: So who does the packages at: "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" As a Beryl and Feisty user these were the packages I thought were in prep to go into Ubuntu.
<RAOF> One of the people who maintains a repository on that list put in a fake ubuntu-artwork or something.
* Hobbsee shudders...it seems to get longer every time i see it!
<Hobbsee> superm1: so are a lot of them.  mine never was
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It does, actually.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: a skull, telling them how bad repos were
<racarr> _MMA_: Well, the packages in Ubuntu now are heavily evolved versions of those packages
<RAOF> Indeed.
<racarr> _MMA_: But again, no one really "does" those packages
<racarr> _MMA_: A few MOTUs helped us set them up a long time ago
<Hobbsee> so they blasted the guy that did it, saying that that wasnt nice, instead of actually noticing what he was on about
<Fujitsu> Many people complained at how evil and malicious the person who put the skull up was.
<racarr> _MMA_: And um...nothing really happens to them anymore
* ajmitch tried helping with beryl packaging at one point
<Fujitsu> And said he should be banned from the community...
<Hobbsee> it's his right to put up whatever he likes, really...
<Hobbsee> into his own personal repo
<Fujitsu> It is.
<Fujitsu> And I think it was a very good idea to do it.
* RAOF wonders whether his repo is on the trevino list...
<_MMA_> racarr: I thought they were slow to update because it was a more "stable" branch. :)
<Hobbsee> indeed.  i said he should, when he asked in here :P
<racarr> that's an absurd sources.list
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: As did I :P
<RAOF> Ooh, so it is :)
<Fujitsu> racarr: Yeah.
<racarr> _MMA_: No, they still get updated with the latest releases but it just means copying the debian/ from the old release
<racarr> _MMA_: To the new release
<_MMA_> ahh...
<RAOF> racarr: But you have a *huge* community.  You couldn't spring for a packager?
<_MMA_> Hell, Ubuntu Studio found some. :)
<racarr> RAOF: Mm, no one has shown an interest, and our community of people who actually participate in Beryl is smaller than it looks
* ajmitch should get involved in some ubuntu studio stuff or something :)
<RAOF> racarr: Point them at !packagingguide and let them loose :)
<LaserJock> racarr: we are happy to help, as I think you've seen over the past few days, but generally people have to come here first
<racarr> Again, our community of people who actually participate in Beryl just isn't really large enough
<LaserJock> unfortunately this thing just didn't go down right
<racarr> LaserJock: Yes, I've seen that, and obviously appreciate it
<LaserJock> and I honestly don't know that we culd have done much better
<Fujitsu> The MOTU community seems depressingly small at the moment... It seems that ~40 people have uploaded more than 20 packages in Feisty. Of those, about half are mainly core-dev.
<RAOF> racarr: Maybe you could add a thread to "Announcements" to the effect that Beryl packaging is up for grabs
<Hobbsee> racarr: s / large/technical
* ajmitch probably isn't in that 40
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: wow, even more than I thought :-)
<racarr> RAOF: Eh, I have it now so it's good
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: how do those numbers work out?  as in, only 40 have uploaded more than 20?
<racarr> Hobbsee: What I meant was the community of technical people who participate in Beryl isn't really large enough
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Approximately, yes.
<Hobbsee> racarr: gotcha.  yep
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Some of those aren't MOTUs, but still.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: nasty.
<Hobbsee> yes, some wouldnt be MOTUs.  20 is a tiny number over 4 or 5 months...
<LaserJock> racarr: well, you could recruit from here too
<Fujitsu> ... geser has uploaded like 400 packages.
<RAOF> There must be at least some members of the Beryl community who can't code and who want to help.
<_MMA_> racarr: Send a shout out to the Ubuntu Fourms or Beryl forums. Im sure you could "grow your own" MOTU. Its what we had to do.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: wow
<racarr> RAOF: Compiz logistics are slightly different as more or less one person is paid to maintain/work on 54k lines of code, and anyone else who wants to be involved largely works on auxillary things, packaging, etc
<racarr> RAOF: At least from my observation
<racarr> We have about 165k lines of code to maintain and about the same sized development/people involved community
<Fujitsu> We have 16000 packages, and 20 people. I think that's better.
<LaserJock> ;-)
<racarr> _MMA_: Maybe, but lupine and I probably have it under control now
* Fujitsu heads off to TAFE. See you all in 40 minutes.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you were brave, rejecting one of eugenia's bugs
<_MMA_> racarr: Not to push, and I mean it in the most honest way but what changed?
<_MMA_> Why couldnt have this been done sooner?
<racarr> _MMA_: Packaging just really isn't something I have a super interest in, and no one had brought it to my awareness that there were any problems, and when I spend time working on packaging I get to spend less time working on code, so it just hadn't been something I had looked at before
<racarr> but recent events have pretty clearly highlighted that no one was doing anything with it, and it has to be done, so I'm willing to work on it now
<racarr> Basically what changed was communication
<_MMA_> I see.
<ajmitch> _MMA_: ubuntu studio going well?
<ajmitch> got much new stuff in for feisty?
<_MMA_> ajmitch: Yeah.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i did what now?
* Hobbsee doesnt look at who reported it in most cases - just whta the content was
<_MMA_> We got our metas in. We did Murrine.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: rejected a bug on gparted by eugenia
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh.  who's eugenia?
<ajmitch> iirc the murrine package was based off one I stuck on revu
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it's in blatant freeze.  why wouldnt i?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: runs os'news'.com
<ajmitch> or did run it
<Hobbsee> ahh.  was wondering that
<_MMA_> ajmitch: We have to get a exception on 2 packages and we're waiting on crimsun for Ardour2.
<_MMA_> ajmitch: I think rexbron rolled a new one.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't be surprised if there's a shrill article soon about those nasty ubuntu developers ;)
<ajmitch> _MMA_: yep, and was even nice enough to keep my changelog entries
<Hobbsee> hooray.
<ajmitch> main issue holding it up from edgy was licensing (funny, that)
<racarr> XD
<_MMA_> ajmitch: Hmm... Ok. :) We're almost done working out how to build our disks. Its been tricky but we'll get it. ;)
<racarr> _MMA_: Another thing that has changed is I came in to #ubuntu-motu as recently as the 2nd of march and someone told me they were working on it (not sure if this was before or after it got rejected for copyright stuff?)
<racarr> _MMA_: And I never heard anything after that, heh
<_MMA_> racarr: Well, maybe its just me but I get curious after not hearing anything. In the end its a lack of communication and hopefully its the past. :)
<racarr> _MMA_: Well, I did ask again, but not until after the UVF, and at that point I was greeted with a mix of
<racarr> "It's too late to do anything" and "Beryl isn't high enough quality for universe", and just went back to working at that point because it was frustrating
<LaserJock> hmm, seems like the issue really was rejects not being available
<racarr> I think that was a big part of it, heh
<LaserJock> all most people knew (like myself) was that it was rejected because of some license issue (common enough of a problem)
<_MMA_> racarr: Dont listen. Push. (to a degree) We learned you have to do what you have to do to get it done. :)
<_MMA_> It can be a fine line.
<LaserJock> racarr: well, I'm sorry if people here weren't so helpful, I really am
<racarr> I still love how some of the chinese translations had the copyright/author assigned to me
<Hobbsee> racarr: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the debdiff, should go in fairly quickly
<Hobbsee> we cant read it, so we're trusting on you that it's right
<Hobbsee> which we can do more, of course, because you're upstream, so oguth to know how it works
<LaserJock> racarr: as long as it isn't a new upstream version any MOTU can sponsor an upload pretty much any time up until the last week before release
<racarr> Hobbsee: LaserJock: Ok, I'll post debdiffs as soon as they clear NEW
<cbx33> hey LaserJock 
<ajmitch> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi ajmitch 
<vil> imbrandon, ping
<LaserJock> darn
<Hobbsee> what's darn?
<LaserJock> ok, well it seems we've had a bit of miscommunication with ubuntu-archive
<Fujitsu> Me entering, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Oh dear. Sounds bad.
<Fujitsu> What's happened now?
<LaserJock> surprise surprise :-)
<LaserJock> well, they have no idea what the NewPackagesFreeze exception process is
<Fujitsu> How did this become evident?
<ajmitch> of course we have miscommunications
<ajmitch> that's what it's all about
<Hobbsee> they...what...?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> if you look at the NEW queue
<LaserJock> and don't look at beryl or kde4 stuff
<LaserJock> there's still quite a few packages
<Fujitsu> So they haven't been looking at them at all?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<ajmitch> I thought that wsa just because they were busy due to beta freze, etc
<ajmitch> have you talked to archive people?
<racarr> mdz mentioned asking people to look at the Beryl packages in NEW which might imply that it wasn't expected people would, heh
<LaserJock> ajmitch: sorry, I'm talking with Mithrandir now
<LaserJock> he had totally stopped processing NEW
<LaserJock> ok, so he would like an email that has both what packages in NEW should be processed
<LaserJock> and what the exception process is
<ajmitch> hm ok
* ajmitch didn't think we'd approved much anyway
<LaserJock> well, but I"m pretty sure the stuff in NEW up until gisomount made it in before the freeze
<LaserJock> which is like 10 packages
<siretart> Hobbsee: pong
<LaserJock> hi siretart 
<siretart> morning folks, hi LaserJock!
<Fujitsu> Hi siretart.
<ajmitch> hey siretart 
<Hobbsee> siretart: heya.  i needed a UVF ack, but i've got it.  you could pre-emptively do one for basket though...
<siretart> huhu Fujitsu, ajmitch, Hobbsee. Hobbsee: bugno?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Does that fix all the crashes I've seen flooding in?
<Hobbsee> siretart: havent filed it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: most, if not all, yes.  the other ones are 0.6 ones
<siretart> k
* Fujitsu wonders what basket actually does, for all its crashing.
<Hobbsee> siretart: i'm waiting for debian to package it, which ana said she was doing today...
<siretart> Hobbsee: perhaps you can file an lp bug anyway an link to her ITP bug in debian?
<Hobbsee> siretart: there's a thoguht
<siretart> Hobbsee: so that (potentential) discussion isn't lost
<dholbach> good morning
<siretart> good morning, dholbach!
<Hobbsee> siretart: right
<Hobbsee> hiya dholbach 
<LaserJock> hi dholbach 
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach.
<LaserJock> are all the times in LP localized?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Yes.
<enyc> ??LP??
<Fujitsu> LP == Launchpad
<siretart> enyc: http://launchpad.net
<enyc> kk
* enyc familitar with launchpad
<dholbach> hey LaserJock, siretart, Hobbsee, Fujitsu
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Hobbsee> good.  managed to read all of the MOTU blowing up log
<LaserJock> does anybody remember what the last packages before FF was?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: s/blowing up/wonderful discussion with the boss/
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: new or what?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to figure out when FF was
<LaserJock> I could sweare gisomount made it
<LaserJock> but it seems late according to the time I sent out the email
<LaserJock> what about supertux-stable?
<Hobbsee> that was after FF, but needs to make it in
<LaserJock> ok, so should we draw the line there?
<Hobbsee> depending what's there - if it looks sane, add it
<ajmitch> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> ajmitch: pong
<ajmitch> (feature freeze exception stuff)
<dholbach> aha?
<ajmitch> from a mr tollef fog heen 
<ajmitch> bug 94344
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94344 in Ubuntu "[NEW]  blktrace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94344
<dholbach> looking
<ajmitch> there's been a slight miscommunication about freezes lately, and archive admins haven't been approving stuff
<ajmitch> being cleared up now
<dholbach> excellent
<ajmitch> 19:15 < LaserJock> ok, so he would like an email that has both what packages in NEW should be processed
<ajmitch> 19:15 < LaserJock> and what the exception process is
<dholbach> there's also netbeans5.5 to be approved
<dholbach> *whine*
<dholbach> that's going to be quite some work, no?
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> for NEW processing?
<dholbach> how full is Source NEW?
<ajmitch> 35 packages
<ajmitch> mostly kde4 & beryl
<dholbach> have they been all through revu?
<ajmitch> you could recruit pitti & seb to help out :)
<ajmitch> a number of them are in NEW from before freeze
<dholbach> ok
<ajmitch> some are syncs from debian
<dholbach> i don't think the uvf team should make things more complicated as they are
<dholbach> seems that after the packages hit the archive they went through enough hands already
<dholbach> that's just my gut feeling - maybe we should talk about it in the whole uvf team
<ajmitch> agreed, I feel that anything that made it to NEW before freeze should get in
<ajmitch> stuff like kde4 we gave an exception to
<ajmitch> beryl, well that's an interesting case :)
<dholbach> they were all uploaded from motus?
<ajmitch> yep
<dholbach> (just trying to figure out if they went through revu first
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> )
<ajmitch> crimsun & imbrandon worked hard on getting them in shape
<dholbach> that's fine then
<dholbach> nice
<ajmitch> helping out racarr & lupine_85 
<racarr> Lutin and a few others helped as well, it was a pretty broad effort, hehe
<ajmitch> tollef wants blktrace to trace i/o access on the live cd to do some optimisations
<dholbach> arg, why do people not understand the uvf procedure
<dholbach> oh no, sorry - my fault
<LaserJock> dholbach: the stuff from before the freeze went through REVU
<ajmitch> :)
<LaserJock> Tollef just wasn't sure I don't think when exactly the Freeze was
<LaserJock> and wasn't sure exactly of what the procdure for exceptions was
<LaserJock> apparently he overlooked by Freeze announcment to -devel-announce
<LaserJock> anyway
<LaserJock> I'm sending an email to -motu to get everything cleared up, if that's ok
<ajmitch> sure
<Fujitsu> Aha, so there is a way to see what's in UNAPPROVED, that's nice.
<racarr> NEW only has 34 packages now :p
<Fujitsu> Gr, why do random people insist on adding upstream tasks and proposing releases to duplicate bugs, when they've never had any contact with the bug before?
<LaserJock> ok, sent message to -motu
<LaserJock> hopefully I'm still concious enough to write a decent email
<ajmitch> haha
* ajmitch breathlessly awaits enlightenment from his inbox
<Fujitsu> Woah, nice comment:
<Fujitsu> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/78426/comments/7
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78426 in mplayer "mplayer crash with "illegal instruction" on PPC (dup-of: 74282)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74282 in mplayer "Altivec detection broken on G3 (multiple packages)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<LaserJock> wow
<LaserJock> that's quite the comment indeed
* ajmitch tries to read
<LaserJock> quick, make them a MOTU ;-)
<Fujitsu> And look at the patch.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I gave up.
<Fujitsu> I gist of the comment is something about turning off Altivec stuff.
<Fujitsu> Yet the patch seems to add XMMS support.
<Fujitsu> And he added an upstream task.
<Fujitsu> AND nominated it for trunk as well.
<LaserJock> thorough
<Fujitsu> *The gist
<Fujitsu> I can't think tonight.
<LaserJock> make him a member of the bug squad!
<Fujitsu> (though that comment didn't help)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: ubuntu-qa, I think.
<Fujitsu> Fast-track his core-dev membership.
<racarr> he should at the very least have more than 0 karma
* Fujitsu replies to the comment suggesting things like not randomly adding upstream release nominations, not putting useless stuff on duplicate bugs, not attaching patches that are entirely different... oh, and USE PARAGRAPHS.
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> paragraphs are for sissies
<LaserJock> real men know how to read without punctuation
<racarr> yeahandwhoneedsthebigwidekeyatthebottom
<racarr> imeanreally
<Fujitsu> He's been using LP for ever, and then some:
<Fujitsu> Bug Marked as Duplicate  	 2005-10-15 19:19:27 EST
<Fujitsu> (then the account lies dormant for 1.5 years, until an hour ago)
<racarr> He was probably working on that comment
<Fujitsu> Hahahah.
<Fujitsu> I couldn't formulate a comment like that if I tried...
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Didn't we decide that supertux-stable shouldn't need a NewPackageFreeze Exception?
<LaserJock> I thought Hobbsee said it was after the freeze
<LaserJock> it might have gotten a freeze exception
<LaserJock> but I'm pretty sure it was uploaded after the freeze
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it pisses off upstream.  we didnt get an exception, to my knowledge
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: we've had it in the archive before.
<Fujitsu> Sun, 25 Feb 2007 04:42:29 +0100
<LaserJock> so does it need an exception or a rejection?
<Fujitsu> So it was after freeze, but it's not a new package.
<Fujitsu> It's the old supertux, renamed, at upstream's request.
<LaserJock> right, it's just a rename
<Fujitsu> I really don't think it needs an exception.
<Fujitsu> Sort of, yes.
<Fujitsu> It's a rename and reintroduction of an old version of a package.
<Fujitsu> In another bug `I have posted an ambitiously thorough patch for bug #78426. Please read
<Fujitsu> my comment there.'
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78426 in mplayer "mplayer crash with "illegal instruction" on PPC (dup-of: 74282)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74282 in mplayer "Altivec detection broken on G3 (multiple packages)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74282
<Fujitsu> Ambitiously thorough, in that it contains stuff that is entirely irrelevant?
<LaserJock> hmm, that's one tough way to get karma
<LaserJock> think how much RSI he'll get before he's as 1000
<Fujitsu> Damn, wrong button.
* ajmitch wonders when he'll get this mythical email from LaserJock 
<Fujitsu> Even better: `Ugly, but the mplayer developers have forced this hand to be played, by insisting everybody compile their own mplayer and not use any precompiled binary.'
<LaserJock> it's there dude
<ajmitch> aha, found it
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I've had it for ages.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: congratulations
<LaserJock> I can't help PEBCAK or crappy NZ connections
<LaserJock> ok, I'm toast
<ajmitch> too tired?
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm starting to get loopy
<LaserJock> but I'm discussing translations and .desktops with seb ...
<racarr> someone should fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irm/+bug/78174 , looks really quick and looks correct
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78174 in irm "UCF: Missing dependency for Post-inst script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<racarr> I put a debdiff up (to learn how to use debdiff :p) but it's pretty trivial
<LaserJock> darn it
<LaserJock> I'm so lost when it comes to translation
<racarr> Me too :(
<TheMuso> If nobody is looking at the bug racarr pointed out, I'll look at it in about 20-30 minutes when I've finished a few things here.
<racarr> it's err, pretty trivial, the package uses ucf in it's postinst script and doesn't depend on it (unless theres an rdepend I missed, but I vaugely checked, and it seems unlikely the bug could be reported if there were an rdepend)
<TheMuso> racarr: I'll have a look in a while anyway.
<racarr> ok thanks
<ajmitch> racarr: debdiff needs to be between 2 source packages
<ajmitch> & against the latest version in feisty
<ajmitch> eg debdiff version1.dsc version2.dsc
<LaserJock> oh, I like the debdiffs between Edgy versions and the latest Feisty
<racarr> ajmitch: Well, it's between the two latest versions in feisty, and I figured it was .dscs but the manpage says otherwise
<racarr> ah nevermind
<racarr> I should have read the whole thing
<LaserJock> night all
<LaserJock> see you in a few
<LaserJock> ;-)
<racarr> ajmitch: Presumambly not worth uploading another debdiff as someone can translate the current one and upload the missing dependency in less time than that will take?
<ajmitch> may as well fix what's there
<racarr> ok just a second
<racarr> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6880655/irm.debdiff
<ajmitch> you need to add a new changelog entry
<ajmitch> rather than appending to the existing version
<racarr> mm, a new dependency merits that?
<ajmitch> *any* change requires it
<ajmitch> otherwise the archive software will reject it
<racarr> agh ok
<ajmitch> & it needs to follow ubuntu versioning :)
<ajmitch> eg 1.5.3.1-1.1ubuntu1
<racarr> so update that while I'm at it?
<racarr> mm no I see the previous changelogs are all from debian
<Fujitsu> But you're uploading this to Ubuntu, so it needs Ubuntu versioning.
<racarr> Right, I was just wondering why the old ones weren't ubuntu*
<racarr> and then corrected myself, heh
<TheMuso> Ok so I can assume that it is being taken care of.
<racarr> TheMuso: If by being taken care of you mean I'm showing off my inability to fix something I described as trivial. Yes :p
<TheMuso> racarr: I mean that someone is working with you to get the fix uploaded.
<racarr> TheMuso: I know, I was just teasing myself, hehe
<racarr> ajmitch: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6880824/irm.debdiff
<ajmitch> ok, 1 minor thing
<ajmitch> instead of (Closes: 74159), for Ubuntu we want (LP: #74159)
<ajmitch> so that it ought to close automatically (if the server-side part is working yet)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Heh I noticed te extra field that gets created from that. Really cool.
<TheMuso> And will be even more so once server side stuff is done.
<racarr> ajmitch: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6880838/irm.debdiff
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> drop the Closes: ;)
* ajmitch hopes he hasn't driven racarr up the wall yet
<racarr> ajmitch: No, but I feel slightly stupid :p
<ajmitch> no need to :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Really? The closes is also not needed?
<ajmitch> took me a long time to get into stuff
<racarr> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6880842/irm.debdiff
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it shouldn't be
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Sounds more conclusive to me though. :)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: the regex matches starting with lp
<TheMuso> Ah.
<ajmitch> if you have closes: in there, it could confuse stuff in debian
<racarr> and heh, I figure I should probably become a bit more competent than I currently am with some of the various things
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Ah ok.
<racarr> I'll probably end up applying for MOTUship at some point (mostly to maintain Beryl admittedly)
<racarr> but I would be uncomfortable doing that without a bit more familiarity with the processes
<ajmitch> now, it would be nice if I could grab the source
<TheMuso> back in a bit
<ajmitch> TheMuso: are you able to apt-get source irm?
<racarr> archive.ubuntu.com not working for you?
<ajmitch> nope
<racarr> it's up and down for me as well
<racarr> I was just a few minutes ago, can't right now
<racarr> ajmitch: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/irm/
<racarr> More there than you need but I was lazy and just did scp *
<racarr> that's the original
<racarr> let me know when you have it so I can delete it, heh
<racarr> archive.ubuntu.com is working for me again though
* ajmitch grabbed from the nz mirror
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> you'll hate me, but one last thing for the debdiff
<racarr> yeah?
<ajmitch> Maintainer: needs changed in debian/control
<racarr> mm?
* ajmitch looks for the email explaining it
<racarr> oh
<racarr> it's a debian one
<racarr> I see, ok
* StevenK appears.
<racarr> (Already read about that)
<ajmitch> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.announce/236
<ajmitch> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<StevenK> ajmitch: I was enjoying my blissful ignorance about UDS until this morning. :-/
<ajmitch> and rename the existing Maintainer field to XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<ajmitch> StevenK: oh?
<StevenK> ajmitch: Sponsorship, and my lack there of.
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> StevenK: I presume that means you won't be there
<StevenK> ajmitch: Baring miracles, correct.
* StevenK presumably isn't important enough for sponsorship.
<StevenK> Or the sponsorship people said, "Ugh, who'd want *him* there?" :-P
* ajmitch doesn't think they're sponsoring many developers
<racarr> ajmitch: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/irm.debdiff
<racarr> err
<racarr> wait
<pochu> good morning
<racarr> I lost the launchpad thing there
<racarr> ajmitch: Ok, refresh, heh
<ajmitch> racarr: got sick of putting it on lp? :)
<racarr> no I just thought the people subscribed to the bug wouldn't appreciate the spam
<ajmitch> hehe
<racarr> mm for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpqc/+bug/79087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79087 in mpqc "tkmolrender fails to start" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<racarr> it looks like it's depending on autotools to throw #!/usr/bin/wish in from @WISH@
<racarr> but autotools isn't
<racarr> err
<racarr> except it's not using autotools....
<racarr> that's just broken
<TheMuso> Hey pochu.
<pochu> heya TheMuso :)
<racarr> ajmitch: No more problems with it preumambly?
<ajmitch> nope
<racarr> ok, good deal
<vil> imbrandon, ping
<racarr> ajmitch: Have time to look at http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/mpqc.patch ?
<racarr> For bug 79087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79087 in mpqc "tkmolrender fails to start" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79087
<racarr> or someone else have time to look at it, the .patch is a debdiff
<TheMuso> racarr: I'll take a look if you'd like.
<ajmitch> not right now, I'm shuffling mysql databases between servers :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Tis fine, I'll take it.
<racarr> TheMuso: Ok, thanks
<ajmitch> thanks TheMuso 
<racarr> TheMuso: Err, my changelog description was poor, but I just put a new one up
<TheMuso> racarr: Is it the same filename?
<racarr> TheMuso: What do you mean?
<TheMuso> Does the new patch overwrite the the original one you posted a link to?
<racarr> ah, yeah
<TheMuso> THanks.
<racarr> I will throw it on launchpad once it's done but I don't want to spam people with 4-5 uploads as happened last time, heh
<TheMuso> racarr: Your changelog entry is way too long.
<racarr> the last upload was an ubuntu.com address and the maintainer thing is already fixed (though I guess you could discern that from the 1ubuntu2
<TheMuso> Needs to be over a couple of lines.
<racarr> Ok, I thought it was preferred that they be on one long line
<racarr> but do you mean the content is too long? or it's just needs to be split in to lines
<TheMuso> Just needs to be split into two lines.
<racarr> ok, refresh :p
<racarr> I split it in to 3 so it could stay under 80 per line
<TheMuso> racarr: Malformed patch at line 14.
<TheMuso> FOr some weird reason.
<racarr> TheMuso: Mm?
<racarr> When does that show up, when building? because it works fine for me :/
<racarr> or when applying the debdiff
<TheMuso> Sorry, the debdiff is the one thats malformed.
<TheMuso> hang on.
* TheMuso clears and re-unpacks.
<racarr> mm, I don't understand why that could happen
<TheMuso> I'll just see if something weird happened here.
<racarr> Err, could it be I edited the debdiff and added the two extra lines without rebuilding the debdiff
<racarr> so the line info is wrong
<TheMuso> Possibly, but I'll know for sure in a sec.
<TheMuso> I'd say so.
<TheMuso> Getting the same error on a fresh unpack of the original source.
* ajmitch wonders how long it'll take to insert this 250MB sql dump
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Sounds like fun.
<ajmitch> oh it is
<ajmitch> moving accounts from one server to another
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Which package?
<sacater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/81310
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81310 in anjuta "dependency missing in anjuta .deb" [Undecided,Needs info]  
<racarr> TheMuso: yeah it's because I just edited the debpatch but when I added lines the line number info became wrong
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Just working with racarr and had problems with a debdiff.
<TheMuso> racarr: Is there a fresh version up yet?
<racarr> TheMuso: Yep http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/mpqc.patch
<TheMuso> thanks
<ajmitch> sacater: right, autogen is in recommends since it's not needed for the package to run
<sacater> ajmitch: yeh i saw that
<sacater> ajmitch: shalli add to dependencies then?
<TheMuso> racarr: Is this for feisty?
<sacater> shall i*
<racarr> TheMuso: Yeah
<ajmitch> argh
<ajmitch> mysql innodb tablespace full
<TheMuso> racarr: Did you mean to put a space between the # and the bug number intensionally?
<sacater> okay im newb, anjuta is at 2.0.2, so how come the source is 1.2.4? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/anjuta
<racarr> TheMuso: Err, no I didn't
<racarr> fixed, heh
<TheMuso> Thanks.
* ajmitch wouldn't stick autogen in depends, tbh
<TheMuso> racarr: Ok, about to do a test build.
<racarr> TheMuso: Ok, sounds good
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: sorry, didn't read your question properly. Package is mpqc.
<racarr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpqc/+bug/79087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79087 in mpqc "tkmolrender fails to start" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<sacater> ajmitch: shall i make it a dependancie
<sacater> dependancy
<ajmitch> see above, I said no
<sacater> kkkkk
<ajmitch> others may think differently
<sacater> exactly what im thinking
<sacater> ill make it a dependancy, then see what LaserJock thinks later
<ajmitch> The Depends field should be used if the depended-on package is required for the depending package to provide a significant amount of functionality.
<ajmitch> The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations.
<ajmitch> hence why it's in recommends
<ajmitch> and apt, aptitude, synaptics, etc all install recommends now
<jwendell> any sponsor here want to help me on bug 73893 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73893 in cryptmount "Empty examples directory" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73893
<TheMuso> If there are no takers before I finish with racarr's debdiff, I'll look at it.
<jwendell> TheMuso, talkink to me?
<TheMuso> jwendell: To you and to the channel at large.
<jwendell> TheMuso, ok, thanks
<racarr> TheMuso: What's up with the test build?
<TheMuso> racarr: Ok seems to be an error of some sort. Give me a sec to upload the build log somewhere so you can have a look.
<TheMuso> It doesn't appear to be packaging related.
<racarr> mmm...ok
<TheMuso> racarr: http://www.themuso.com/mpqc-build.log
<racarr> TheMuso: Mm...yeah that has nothing to do with anything I touched
<TheMuso> I know.
<racarr> where are build logs stored?
<TheMuso> Hang on, I may have accidentally killed the build.
<racarr> so I can see if it built in the past?
<TheMuso> Go to http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mpqc
<racarr> (I didn't actually build the whole package, I just build the start to make sure the patch applied, heh)
<TheMuso> And choose the version you want from that page.
<racarr> mm looks like it built in the past?
<racarr> let me try building...
<racarr> Well, mine is about halfway to where yours was, so I'll let you know in a few minutes
<racarr> TheMuso: This package has a disturbing build system
<TheMuso> racarr: Right
<racarr> (Hasn't broken yet, it's just disturbing)
<racarr> TheMuso: My build is further than yours
<racarr> TheMuso: So it sounds like you might have accidently aborted it or something
<TheMuso> Right, so I probably just canceled inadvertantly.
<racarr> I'll go ahead and let the build finish just to make sure
<racarr> TheMuso: My build finished fine
<ajmitch> pochu: I hope you're going to add some info to bug 94380
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94380 in wxwidgets2.8 "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94380
<racarr> at least for the binary that yours failed on, the others are going
<racarr> actually it's all done
<TheMuso> Yep so is mine.
<TheMuso> Sorry, got called away for a bit.
<racarr> no problem
<racarr> ok so can I 'fix comitted' the bug now?
<TheMuso> racarr: Yep.
<TheMuso> racarr: You know the drill re changing it when its built successfully?
<TheMuso> ok uploaded
<racarr> TheMuso: Err, you mean the LP changes it automatically thing?
<stockholm> hi
<TheMuso> racarr: No it doesn't.
<stockholm> i have a cdbs packaging question
<racarr> TheMuso: Mm, what did you mean then?
<TheMuso> I mean once the package has built on all arches, you then set the bug to fix released.
<racarr> TheMuso: And thanks
<racarr> TheMuso: Ah, ok
<stockholm> is there generic support for .in files?
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
<stockholm> i know about control.in, but what about for example packagename.install.in?
<stockholm> i need to set the python version variable in the install path and want to do that with an .in file
<ajmitch> stockholm: not that I'm aware of
<ajmitch> it'd probably require some manual hackery in debian/rules
<stockholm> ajmitch: right.
<stockholm> ajmitch: how is the control.in stuff implemented?
<stockholm> can it be reused for this?
<ajmitch> in buildcore.mk
<ajmitch> it's not pretty
<stockholm> it is cdbs. :-)
<ajmitch> (including stuff like rewriting Build-Depends)
<stockholm> i know about that part, i dont want that
<ajmitch> heh, I'm glad :)
<ajmitch> from what I can see it's just using sed
<stockholm> no, it is just hardcoded control.in. 
<stockholm> nothing generic
<stockholm> oh well, would have been nice
<ajmitch> might be a useful addition to cdbs
<ajmitch> or it might just open up a world of pain
<stockholm> what was jeffs nick?
<ajmitch> jbailey
<stockholm> jbailys... right
<stockholm> on maternity leave :-)
* ajmitch imagines he's a little distracted lately
<ajmitch> yeah
<stockholm> oh well, he needs to get on with life!
<stockholm> get over that kid! :-)
* ajmitch doesn't know if jeff has touched cdbs in years
* stockholm either.
<stockholm> he was working on cdbs2 when we last met
<ajmitch> the POSIX shell cdbs?
<stockholm> yes
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> that sounds scary
<ajmitch> sure is
<stockholm> he tried to do it object oriented :-)
<ajmitch> sounds like jeff
<swarog> hello
<ajmitch> hi
* ajmitch should probably go & sleep
<ajmitch> night all
<Fujitsu> Night ajmitch.
<sacater> pochu: hi, im changing a dependancy in anjuta, the last entry in the changelog was anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5build1) feisty; urgency=low
<sacater>  when I did dch -i i got anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5build2) feisty; urgency=low
<sacater> . What should i put anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5ubuntu2) feisty; urgency=low ?
<Fujitsu> sacater: ubuntu1
<sacater> Fujitsu: anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5ubuntu1) feisty; urgency=low ??????
<Adri2000> yes.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<sacater> cool
<sacater> a-building I will go
<sacater> Adri2000: Fujitsu: hows this? anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5ubuntu1) feisty; urgency=low
<sacater>   * Dependancy change (autogen changed from recommend, to depends)
<sacater>  -- Sam Cater <sacater@btopenworld.com>  Wed, 21 Mar 2007 12:14:54 +0000
<geser> if there's a bug about it, you should mention in like (LP: #bugnumber)
<sacater> true
<sacater> hang on
<sacater> hows this
<sacater> anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5ubuntu1) feisty; urgency=low
<sacater>   * Dependancy change (autogen changed from recommend, to depends) (LP: #81310)
<sacater>  -- Sam Cater <sacater@btopenworld.com>  Wed, 21 Mar 2007 12:14:54 +0000
<shawarma> sacater: It's "dependency" isn't it?
<sacater> shawarma: again yes, sorry, newb
<sacater> amended
<shawarma> sacater: Quite alright. While we're correcting spelling/grammar it, the comma in the parentheses seems wrong, but I'm not sure.
<sacater> ?
* shawarma is not a native English speaker.
<sacater> oh ok
<sacater> let me check
<sacater> !paste | sacater
<sacater> changed
<sacater> shawarma: Adri2000: Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11325/
<Adri2000> recommendS
<sacater> k
<shawarma> sacater: You didn't correct the "dependency" thing.
<shawarma> Oh.
<sacater> shawarma: ?
<shawarma> Yes, you did, but in the wrong place.
<sacater> shawarma: i changed it in control
<shawarma> You wrote "dependancy".
<shawarma> It should be "dependency".
<sacater> hang on a mo
<sacater> ok
<sacater> anjuta (1:1.2.4a-5ubuntu1) feisty; urgency=low
<sacater>   * Dependancy change (autogen changed from recommends to dependency) (LP: #81310)
<sacater>  -- Sam Cater <sacater@btopenworld.com>  Wed, 21 Mar 2007 12:14:54 +0000
<sacater> better?
<shawarma> Heh..
<sacater> heh?
<Adri2000> ... :)
<shawarma> "  * Dependency change (autogen changed from recommends to depends) (LP: #81310)"
<shawarma> Like so.
<shawarma> You keep writing "dependancy" instead of "dependency". :-
<shawarma> )
<sacater> meh
<sacater> changing..
<shawarma> Also, in the parentheses, put "depends" instead of "dependency".
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11326/
<shawarma> Yay!
<sacater> yays!
<sacater> now ill paste the control, see what you make of it
<shawarma> You need to change the maintainer according to policy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<shawarma> Short version:
<shawarma> Change the current "Maintainer" key to "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" and put a new line: "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<Q-FUNK> would anyone happen to know what is the filename of the Run dialog used in gnome?
<sacater> shawarma: Adri2000L Fujitsu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11331/
<jwendell> Q-FUNK, what do you mean? run dialog is part of gnome-panel package
<Q-FUNK> jwendell: part of gnome-panel, ok, but what is the executable's name?
<Q-FUNK> it has to be some binary or a library function of some sort.
<jwendell> Q-FUNK, executable name: gnome-panel
<shawarma> sacater: Er... Something's wrong with your line endings.
<sacater> shawarma: explain :D
<shawarma> sacater: Look at them. You will se.
<shawarma> see, even.
<sacater> nop
<Adri2000> sacater: don't use nano :P
<sacater> dont see anything
<sacater> ill use tea
<shawarma> Look at it in the pastebin. Not your editor.
<Adri2000> sacater: and, do you think that XSBC-Original-Maintainer will maintain anjuta?
<shawarma> Adri2000: *G*
<sacater> thats what shawarma said
<shawarma> sacater: No. I said to change the *key*
<shawarma> sacater: Not the *value*.
<sacater> one moment....
<sacater> hows this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11332/
<shawarma> 13:47 < shawarma> Change the current "Maintainer" key to "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" and put a new line: "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU  Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<sacater> shawarma: can you change and paste for please
<shawarma> sacater: Well, the line endings look better.
<shawarma> I'm on it.
<shawarma> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11333/
<sacater> ty
<shawarma> I hate to break your spirit though, but I actually liked it better when autogen was a recommends.
<shawarma> :-)
<shawarma> According to policy, "Depends" should list the stuff that, if not installed, would render the package useless.
<shawarma> IIRC, that i.s
<shawarma> The package is not useless. It's just less that completely useful when programming something using autotools.
<sacater> shawarma: well it was a bug report :( so ill try to fix it, ill see what the almighty laserjock says later
<sacater> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11335/
<sacater> hows that?
<bersace> hi all
<shawarma> sacater: What did you change?
<bersace> without seahorse, i success to dput babl !
<bersace> please revu ;)
<sacater> shawarma: added what you pasted, and pasted it for you to confirm
<stgraber> shawarma: Hi, any progress with this network-manager-openvpn stuff ?
<shawarma> sacater: Yes, but what different from what I pasted?
<shawarma> stgraber: Sorry, no.
<sacater> oh nothing
<bersace> what do you as gpg-agent ? gnome-gpg or gpgp or seahorse ?
<saispo> hi bersace :) (i'm the guy who wrote you an email about apple keyboard ;)
<bersace> hi saispo, (i remember you pseudo)
<saispo> :)
<sacater> okay my machine is having web connection troubles because of 82.211.81.132 my router shows it trys to break out of my machine near startup, whats going on
<bersace> should i set Section to "universe/*" in package before upload ?
<bersace> is it automatically done ?
<bersace> is it normal if dput does not upload orig.tar.gz ?
<fernando> hey all
<Adri2000> bersace: 1) no, 2) yes, probably, 3) if you want to upload the orig.tar.gz, you have to use -sa when building the source package
<bersace> Adri2000: thanks !
<bersace> Ok
<bersace> Please revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4711
<crimsun> have I mentioned how much of a PITA high def audio (HDA) is ?
<crimsun> Sigmatel and Realtek can both go to hades
<bersace> Does it makes sense to advocate our own uploads ???
<Adri2000> no
<crimsun> you can, but we'll just ignore your advocate, or worse, your upload altogether
<bersace> ok, make sens
<bersace> e
<bersace> details.py should hide the check box for contributor, (just like comments for non-owned contribution for contributors)
<siretart> bersace: patches welcome
<bersace> siretart: where is the source ?
<siretart> bersace: https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk
<bersace> siretart: thanks
<Adri2000> bddebian!!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi Adri2000
<bersace> siretart: where is documented the template language ?
<bersace> siretart: where to send patch (do i have to publish a bzr branch ?)
<Adri2000> bersace: you have a patch already?
<bersace> Adri2000: for commentform.html template
<Adri2000> bersace: can I see it?
<bersace> Go to #flood
<bersace> Adri2000: join #flood, i'll post it there
<bersace> Adri2000: fine ?
<Adri2000> ok
<siretart> bersace: preferably publish your branch to launchpad. you may send links to your branch to {sistpoty,siretart}@ubuntu.com
<bersace> siretart: ok
<Adri2000> bersace: if (level != 'Contributor'), show the checkbox?
<Adri2000> yeah, right
<bersace> Adri2000: it shows the checkbox only if you are not a contributor
<Adri2000> there is contributor and reviewer I think?
<bersace> how to delete a branch ?
<Adri2000> bersace: why not "if (level == 'reviewer')" then? :)
<bersace> because i don't know how much level there is
<siretart> bersace: you don't delete branches. you mark them as 'deprecated' or 'superseeded' or something
<siretart> bersace: I suspect launchpad will garbage collect them at some point
<bersace> i wish
<Adri2000> bersace: I don't know either, but if there is a level for non-logged people, your code will show the checkbox to them
<bersace> no
<bersace> because the non-logged people don't see the form at all
<bersace> (see details.py)
<Adri2000> right, ok
<bersace> well, it should be there : https://code.launchpad.net/~bersace/+branch/revu/bersace
<bersace> bzr ends with : sh: connect to host launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<bersace> Created new branch.  
<bersace> :S
<siretart> bersace: looks good :) - now fix stuff ;)
<bersace> ?
<bersace> siretart: which stuff do i have to fix ?
<siretart> bersace: sorry, I'm a bit lagging with irc
<siretart> bersace: ignore my comment
<bersace> ok
<bersace> nop
<bersace> is it ok ? does my branch contains the fix ?
<bersace> well, i forgot to commit
<bersace> :S
<bersace> ok, it's in !
<giskard> siretart, ping
<bersace> siretart: can you merge from https://code.launchpad.net/~bersace/+branch/revu/bersace ?
<siretart> bersace: please write me a mail, I'm at work right now :(
<bersace> oops sorry
<siretart> giskard: pong
<siretart> bersace: well I did look at that anyway. What about admins? they may advocate as well ;)
<bersace> siretart: :)
<bersace> where are documented levels ?
<siretart> revu was a quick hack, all documentation is in the branch
<siretart> but there are only 3 levels
<bersace> rhm
<giskard> siretart, i wanted to know what you decided about wpasupplicant + dbus, but i see the bug was closed (i didn't noticed even if i was the submitter)
<giskard> so i will read it
<siretart> giskard: wpasupplicant 0.6, which is packaged in debian/experimental has dbus support
<bersace> siretart: is it possible to be admin AND contributor ???
<siretart> bersace: all admins are considered as both reviewers and contributors
<bersace> but level is a string
<siretart> yes
<siretart> it's a hack, as said ;)
<bersace> so, if level is admins, it will be shown !
<giskard> siretart, true.
<siretart> bersace: ok, I'll take a closer look later
<siretart> bersace: thanks for your patch, feel free to continue hacking on revu!
<bersace> i may fix a bit the html
* bersace hate ugly html
<bersace> but, hey, i have gnome-scan to develop
<siretart> bersace: I just merged your change
<bersace> thanks
<bersace> i just mailed the patch ;)
<bersace> tested on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4714 , i can still add comment, but advocating is said to no
<jdong> good morning world.
<fernando> jdong: moin
<AstralJava> I've a question, if I've submitted something to REVU, but change some files inside the package, before it is processed, how should I treat this; in bzr branch, and in REVU uploading?
<\sh> moins
<crimsun> AstralJava: push changes to your bzr branch, regenerate srcpkg and reupload to revu
<AstralJava> Thank you crimsun!
<AstralJava> So when does one use debian/patches directory, is it just for changes to upstream source?
<crimsun> beagle doesn't index evolution inbox(es)?
<crimsun> debian/patches/  is used if it already exists
<crimsun> but yes, for changes to upstream source
<AstralJava> Okay, now the picture's getting clearer. Thanks again. :)
<Toadstool> g'morning everybody
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<PF-Away> jdong: ping
<jdong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New/HowTo?highlight=%28MOTU%2FPackages%2FPackaging%29
<PF-Away> thanks
<jdong> hmm that might not be the best page;
<jdong> try navigating "up" one level
<PF-Away> ok
<PF-Away> konqueror's up button is cool
<OffHand> is the the packaging channel?
<danohuiginn> OffHand: this is a good place to ask about packaging, yes.
<PF-Away> can i ask why a postinst script would return error code 20, but only when invoked by dpkg?
<PF-Away> it's related to bug #91399, btw;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91399 in console-setup "fail to install with subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91399
<OffHand> danohuiginn: I got this problem with making a deb of Nicotine+
<OffHand> problem is that it doesn't use the standard ./configure /make atc
<OffHand> that means I will have to tune the rules file accordingly right?
<swarog> can someone review chrootbin please
<OffHand> this file: http://pastebin.co.uk/12119
<swarog> 1month since it had last update
<swarog> its a simple script
<danohuiginn> OffHand: I'm no expert on this - but yes, you probably will need to change some bits
<danohuiginn> just replacing the bits that are commented as 'put commands to configure/compile/etc here'
<\sh> re
<danohuiginn> OffHand: you're making a completely new deb, not adjusting the existing nicotine .deb?
<OffHand> danohuiginn: I didn't know you could edit the excisiting one
<OffHand> that I*
<OffHand> I'll bug debians gnome packager about it I supose
<danohuiginn> Offhand: see http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/, especially the 'updating packages' chapter
<danohuiginn> and good luck!
<OffHand> cheers
<dholbach> I assigned a lot of crasher bugs to motu
<dholbach> it'd be nice to get them forwarded and sorted for feisty release
<soc> hi
<crimsun> I have no idea how I'm going to find time to do that and alsa :/
<soc> is there a plan when kile on amd64 will be updated to 1.9?
<soc> it seems kile was forgotten when ubuntu synced with debian two times
<soc> sinde edgy this is broken
<crimsun>       kile |  1:1.9.1-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<crimsun>       kile |  1:1.9.3-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<crimsun> (i386)
<soc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kile&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<soc> see the problem?
<soc> it's there for i386 but not for amd64
<soc> which is weird because the debian.org-packages work flawlessly
<crimsun> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/1:1.9.3-1
<Adri2000> it's there too for amd64, but it failed to build (on all arches)
<soc> but the version in the repos breaks lyx, and the whole tetex/livetex packages
<crimsun> g++ -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -g -Wall -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   /build/buildd/kile-1.9.3/./src/ki
<imbrandon> dholbach, ugh more stuff
<crimsun> /build/buildd/kile-1.9.3/./src/kile/tips.cpp:2: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '(' token
<imbrandon> ;)
<crimsun> repeated numerous time
<crimsun> s
<soc> I can't access the page ... it's restricted to the members of the beta tester team
<imbrandon> soc, drop beta out of the url
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/1:1.9.3-1
<dholbach> imbrandon: crasher bugs should get special attention, as they're quite visible :)
<imbrandon> dholbach, ;) i'll see if i can spend some time on them this evening
<dholbach> upstream's might have a fix already or they'll be happy to learn about the bug
<dholbach> i'll add it to the announce of the universe hug day
* crimsun contemplates adding a STAC_MACBOOK_PRO_MJG59_N_TONIO
<soc> mh ok
<imbrandon> crimsun, hehee
<crimsun> man, Sigmatel sucks
<crimsun> same codec revision breaks across multiple models
<soc> I think it's quite important, because 1.8 depends on tetex (unmaintained) and everything else depends on livetex
<soc> und you can't install both
<imbrandon> crimsun, nice
<imbrandon> soc, is there a bug filed?
<crimsun> for values of nice between "ugh" and "*expletive*", sure
<imbrandon> that might be a good first step if your not able to fix 
<geser> imbrandon: bug #67263 should cover it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67263 in kile "Dependency on AMD64 needs to be updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67263
<Toadstool> dholbach: when is the next ubuntu hug day?
<dholbach> next week I think
<dholbach> Universe HUG DAY friday
<Toadstool> hmm, dunno if I'll be able to show up on friday, it's gonna be crazy at work :/
<\sh> dholbach: do you know why ekg source is in main, and binaries are in universe?
<dholbach> \sh: no idea, sorry
<\sh> dholbach: k, thx, I'll ask on -devel
<dholbach> Filename: pool/main/e/ekg/libgadu3_1.7~rc2-1build1_i386.deb
<dholbach> libgadu3 is in main
<stockholm> so how can i hop over a target in cdbs? 
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> because libgadu3 is in main
<stockholm> i want to skip the build target, or make it an empty one.
<stockholm> it just installs stuff which gets installed in install_lib too
<stockholm> how can i make a cdbs target an empty one?
<crimsun> just override it
<crimsun> (and make it empty, of course)
<stockholm> crimsun: how do i override it? write a build: line withnothing done?
<crimsun> build::
<stockholm> crimsun: what do the double colons mean?
<crimsun> stockholm: that's the syntax
<\sh> hmmm...guys, I think I'm blind or too tired, is there any tool to create an deb package repository Release file?
<Lamego> \sh, dpkg-scanpackages
<\sh> Lamego: that creates the Packages files. but not the Release file :)
<crimsun> I would just like to comment that the 'S' in STAC_MACBOOK_PRO_V2_S does not stand for "sexy" but for another four-letter word beginning with 's' and containing one vowel, i.
<jdong> slit.
<crimsun> how did you guess?!!one
<jdong> I am magical like that.
<crimsun> (I nearly used STAC_MACBOOK_PRO_V2_TONIO but thought the better of it)
<Lamego> \sh, check http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<Lamego> Create a toplevel Release file. if it does not exist already. You can do this by running apt-ftparchive release (provided inftp apt-utils).
<\sh> Lamego: thx a lot :)
<Lamego> np :)
<cbx33> anyone ever had cannot contact gnome settings daemon on loggin into gnome
<cbx33> takes ages to come up
<cbx33> about 5 minutes ususally
<cbx33> won't login at all
<cbx33> i had this problem before on a machine which was running beryl
<cbx33> but this machine hasn't got/never had beryl
<bersace> Hi all
<bersace> how to trim all .svn from sources ?
<bersace> is there any automatics for that task ?
<Ursinha> what do you mean?
<Ursinha> i use find
<bersace> i think about cdbs
<bersace> tarball.mk has something about that
<Ursinha> let me see
<bersace> Uploaded gegl : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4715 :)
<psusi> you might want to do a clean svn export instead
<LaserJock> ah stink
<LaserJock> any MOTU Council people about?
<_MMA_> Yeah. You do.
<LaserJock> _MMA_: :p
* _MMA_ runs
<jwendell> geser, your gpg key on LP is  968BD587, but you signed your message with 776E82EA. Do you have both? Should i sign both?
<_MMA_> :)
<LaserJock> _MMA_: get my pm yesterday?
<_MMA_> LaserJock: I got your message and saw the mail.
<tsmithe> LaserJock, is this about the NEW packages?
<LaserJock> k
<_MMA_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-March/001478.html
<LaserJock> yes
<tsmithe> i think that's a great proposal :)
<LaserJock> well, we just has some miscommunication with Ubuntu Archive
<tsmithe> (of course, it's because i want wired and enblend in :P)
<tsmithe> i'm pretty sure i was told that they'd be looked at
<LaserJock> yeah, we just didn't convey that to ubuntu-archive apparently
<_MMA_> tsmithe: Was there any email communication about them?
<tsmithe> nope - just IRC pings
<LaserJock> _MMA_: no, that's problem of course ;-)
<_MMA_> :(
<LaserJock> we were all sitting there wanting tsmithe sweat
<_MMA_> lol
<LaserJock> s/wanting/watching/
<tsmithe> ahhh
<tsmithe> now i get it :P
<LaserJock> "just a little more time"
<tsmithe> so, indeed "lol"
<LaserJock> "i'm almost there!"
<LaserJock> "one more upload, pleeease"
<_MMA_> Its funny making 14 year olds sweat. :)
<geser> jwendell: 968BD587 is the primary key and 776E82EA is a subkey of it
<tsmithe> _MMA_, not 14 damnit!!
<_MMA_> lol!
<tsmithe> :)
<geser> jwendell: you shouldn't sign either one if you don't have met me in person (or how to you want to verify that the information on the key is right?)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, i remember the scrabble to get them all in on time, so i'd be sad if they don't make it
<_MMA_> tsmithe: We'll still use them they just wont be in Ubuntu.
<tsmithe> cool cool
<LaserJock> nah
<LaserJock> they'll be in
<tsmithe> excellent
* tsmithe gets food
<tsmithe> later all
<tsmithe> later bddebian 
<geser> jwendell: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x968BD587&op=vindex gives you a detailed view on my key (there you also see my three subkeys)
<geser> hi bddebian
<bddebian> later tsmithe
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bersace> siretart:  i made a patch in order not to show table comments header in details.py
<siretart> url?
<bersace> and show nothing in advocating column in column table
<bersace> for contributor
<bersace> (since it's useless
<bersace> )
<bersace> i'm commiting to my branch
<bersace> note that i can't execute to test
<bersace> so, it's a bit a blind coding ;)
<bersace> commited
<bersace> where is the link to my branches in my launchpad account profile ?
<bersace> found
<bersace> https://code.launchpad.net/~bersace/+branch/revu/bersace
<ajmitch> morning
<pochu> hi ajmitch
* _MMA_ waves.
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<LaserJock> oh, so that's on Council Grayskull person up
<LaserJock> *one
<ajmitch> uh oh
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> you better run
* ajmitch takes it as his queue to run away
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> s/queue/cue/
<ajmitch> I am not awake yet
<LaserJock> well, this silly NewPackageFreeze thing
<LaserJock> you guys said you'd take exceptions until Beta Freeze
<Burgwork> ajmitch: morning
<ajmitch> sounds like a motu-uvf thing to decide ;)
<ajmitch> morning Burgwork 
<LaserJock> well, the Council said exceptions would be made up until the 15th
<LaserJock> so we have beryl-*
<bersace> siretart: do you intend to merge ?
<LaserJock> and stuff in the queue from after the freeze
<LaserJock> that hasn't gotten processed
<ajmitch> ah fun
<LaserJock> and we're  obviously past the 15th
<ajmitch> LaserJock: try telling sabdfl that he can't have beryl
<LaserJock> hmm, that'd be fun
<LaserJock> :-)
<siretart> bersace: sec, galeon crashed for me
<bersace> oops
<siretart> bersace: did you manage to setup a test installation so you can test your changes?
* LaserJock thinks he has upload rights to Universe so he could do it himself ;-)
<LaserJock> s/he/Mark/
<bersace> siretart: is it possible without db ?
<siretart> bersace: nope, you'd need a postgresql db
<bersace> well, i don't want to install all of this just for that
<siretart> I can imagine
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hah, that would be funny
<siretart> it looks okay
<siretart> and works :)
<siretart> bersace: thanks for your patches
<bersace> nop
<bersace> thank you for revuing my packages :P
<\sh> man...what can change the search order of lib directories...
<siretart> bersace: how comes that your .diff.gz is so huge?
<bersace> this is due to regeneration of random stuff in docs.
<bersace> gegl and babl docs are very tuned
<bersace> sorry
<bersace> i'm not a debianisation guru (see the number of uploads )
<siretart> no problem
<siretart> but please try to tidy up your .diff.gz
<siretart> I spot *.debhelper files
<siretart> they should go away in your clean target
<siretart> bersace: is it really necessary to regenerate the docs?
<bersace> i dunno why it's in the diff
<siretart> bersace: they seem unnecessary to me. if it's not, please state why somewhere (either debian/README.Debian or debian/changelog or something)
<bersace> docs ? unnecessary ?
<siretart> unnecessary in the diff.gz
<siretart> if they are generated by some build script, please call it from debian/rules, so that it needn't to go into the .diff.gz
<siretart> or did you create them by hand?
<bersace> no
<siretart> ok. then they should not go into .diff.gz
<bersace> how to ?
<siretart> looks like upstream's build system is somewhat broken. 
<bersace> siretart: upstream build system is quite hacked
<bersace> and does not passes make distcheck
<siretart> :(
<bersace> i know
<bersace> they are fixing this in SVN
<bersace> also, they have added win32 build support
<bersace> i fixed up a bit the build system, but didn't reach to make distcheck
<siretart> but the debhelper files cannot result from broken upstream
<siretart> you seem to have done something strange before uploading
<bersace> i debuild
<siretart> like not having run 'debclean' before 'debuild' or something
<bersace> without -S
<bersace> no distclean rule
* siretart dinner
<bersace> bon apptit
<bersace> how to mark as superseded a bzr branch ?
<wereHamster> hi there
<Intangir> hi
<sladen> groovy
<Intangir> so you wont have to add an extra repo to get wine in fiesty? or what?
<\sh> Intangir: no...winehq packages are third party...scott (the maintainer of winehq packages) and I are working closely together
<sladen> Intangir: we have four repos,  main+restricted (core free/non-free) and universe+multiverse (everything else free/non-free)
<sladen> Intangir: wine has been in universe for along time;  winehq kindly originally came and made sure it was as the wine packages via Debian had begun to suck
<sladen> Intangir: we currently have  0.9.33-0ubuntu1
<Intangir> ok cool
<Intangir> yall should add yukon into ubuntu repos somewhere before too long ;)
<Intangir> it is badass
<Intangir> faster than xvidcap and istanbul
<sladen> Intangir: what are yukon, xvidcap and istanbul?
<sladen> if you're interesting in doing that yourself, here in -motu would be the best place to start learning
<sladen> start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<shawarma> Hi, TheMuso.
<bddebian> Heya TheMuso
<Intangir> hahaha
<Intangir> masters of the universe, i just checked that wiki ;)
<Intangir> was wondering what the heck motu meant..
<Intangir> sladen: all 3 of those programs are for capping video of your desktop
<\sh> sladen: the problem is something else, and it looks like only with the binary result of wine compiled on ubuntu (dapper,egdy, feisty)
<Intangir> or yukon is just gl stuff i think, the other two cap your desktop
<\sh> sladen: normally, when you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH , the default search order of libs must be LD_LIBRARY_PATH,<System lib directories>
<\sh> sladen: when you set now LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/user/lib wine <whatever windows app>, you can see in the strace output that /usr/bin/wine (elf executable) is not honoring this search order
<sladen> TheMuso: hello down under!
<\sh> sladen: it just searches system lib dirs, and when it doesn't find the lib, then it searches LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<TheMuso> Hey sladen.
<\sh> sladen: and it's reproducable with the third party package from scott ritchie (maintainer for the packages on winehq) as well with our binary packages
<\sh> sladen: funny thing, when you compile wine from source, and executes the tools/winewrapper script with a LD_LIBRARY_PATH set beforehand, it honors the search order 
<sladen> \sh: so I guess that wine is doing its own linking using raw dlopen, rather than the system linker's
<\sh> weired, strange and complicated
<sladen> so if you execute winewrapper from our binary, does that work?
<\sh> sladen: yepp, but why is it working with binaries in the sourcetree, executed by the winewrapper script
<\sh> sladen: no...winewrapper only works in a wine sourcetree
<sladen> what about using  LD_PRELOAD?
<Intangir> i tried to do the same kind of thing winewrapper does, on the binary installed by the package
<Intangir> but it didnt work
<sladen> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-patches/2004-February/009507.html ?
<Intangir> i tried LD_PRELOAD too, it didnt work
<\sh> nope...that's especially for a compiled wine started from the sourcetree
<sladen> so in normal use, winewrapper never sees the light of day?
<sladen> if [ -n "$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ] ; then
<sladen>         export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$WINELIB:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<sladen> else
<sladen>         export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$WINELIB
<sladen> fairly, simple, it inserts $WINELIB before LD_LIBRARY_PATH and re-exports
<sladen> that's in /usr/bin/winelauncher
<sladen> but actually what gets run is  /usr/bin/wine
<sladen> which runs either  /usr/bin/wine-pthread  or /usr/bin/wine-kthread
<Intangir> mine says its running glibc
<Intangir> but if that is in the winewrapper script, while using the script, it works
<Intangir> when NOT using the script, it doesnt..
<sladen> so ignoring anything to do with source-trees
<sladen> just running  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... wine foobar.exe   does not do what it should?
<\sh> nope
<\sh> that's the problem...
<\sh> it searches first /usr/bin/../lib/... and then, when it really doesn't find the needed lib, it looks in LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<sladen> checked with strace?
<\sh> jepp
<\sh> using winelauncher doesn't fix the problem, too
<\sh> this frightens me more and more...
<\sh> sladen: did you ever see something like this?
<shawarma> \sh: You sure it's not wine doing it by itself?
* shawarma hasn't read the entire conversation.
<\sh> Intangir: try LD_PRELOAD and your libGL.so name...
<\sh> Intangir: that works somehow
<\sh> shawarma: I think wine is doing something strange I 'll file a bug upstream, imho it's the best we can do...
<Intangir> \sh: ill try it
<wereHamster> sladen, LD_PRELOAD can't be used because wine used dlopen() to explicitely load libGL.so
<shawarma> \sh: If wine circumvents ld, I doubt it's by accident. :-)
<\sh> wereHamster: from strace it worked
<\sh> shawarma: doing it from the sourcetree with a wrapper script it works ;) 
<shawarma> \sh: Interesting.
<sladen> to me it doesn't seem that big a deal;  it seems semi-obvious that something like  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$WINELIB:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  is happening somewhere (shell script, or in-binary) and that it just needs to be found and swapped if it's an issue
<shawarma> Maybe it sets and rpatg?
<shawarma> rpath, even?
<wereHamster> \sh, what did you LD_PRELOAD?
<Intangir> wereHamster: didnt we try LD_PRELOAD yesterday and it didnt work?
<sladen> wine circumvents ld because it has to do be able to load  (a) unix libraries  (b) unixified win32 libraries  (c) Win32 DLLs/EXEs
<Intangir> i think i tried it, and the hotkey still didnt work
<\sh> wereHamster: LD_PRELOAD=/home/user/lib/libGL.so wine notepad...and it loads from this directory directly and not from the system lib dir
<sladen> hotkey?
<Intangir> its loading libGL? but notepad doesnt even use libGL
<sladen> notepad is a unixified win32 library
<\sh> Intangir: just try :)
<wereHamster> Intangir, winex11.drv opens libGL.so
<Intangir> wereHamster: where does it put the yukon libs again?
<sladen> remember that DirectX gets proxied to OpenGL
<sladen> s/DirectX/Direct3D/
<Intangir> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.native: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wereHamster> Intangir, you'll still need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH= (/usr/local/lib/yukon)
<sladen> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... ; LD_PRELOAD=/home/user/lib/libGL.so wine ...
<Intangir> it seems to work
<Intangir> it at least prints the setup info when the dll loads?
<Intangir> but i think yesterday when i trie dthe hotkey didnt work
<Intangir> ill try it tonight with World of Warcraft ;)
<Intangir> odd ;)
<wereHamster> \sh, do you have access to the machine that builds the wine deb package?
<\sh> wereHamster: nope :)
<\sh> wereHamster: but even with my locally compiled package it's happening
<sladen> it's a strange question.  what did you want to ask?
<sladen> the build-daemons complile stuff, based on an signed upload
<wereHamster> any possibility to see config.log after ./configure has been run?
<wereHamster> I can see where the problem could be
<\sh> wereHamster: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6880441/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<wereHamster> .. but I'd need to see config.log to confirm it
<wereHamster> :( nope, seems to be correct: checking for -lGL soname... libGL.so.1
<Intangir> hrm?
<wereHamster> Intangir, could you try $ cd /usr/local/lib/yukon && sudo ln -s libGL.so.1 libGL.so
<wereHamster> and then try with 'yukon [...] ' only?
<Intangir> didnt load your dll
<Intangir> oh wait i need verbose..
<\sh> wereHamster: I'll guess it won't fix it :) because the search order is totally wrong :)
<Intangir> ya no load
<wereHamster> it could have.. if wine did dlopen("libGL.so
<wereHamster> ") instead og "libGL.so.1"
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/cmov/libGL.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/libGL.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/libGL.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 10
<Intangir> wereHamster: just add LD_PRELOAD to your yukon script as a work around
<Intangir> well ill test it later
<Intangir> tonight, on wow
<\sh> and to verify this, you could see this at the beginning:
<Intangir> make sure hotkey works and let you know
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/i686/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> open("/usr/bin/../lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> open("/home/shermann/newlib/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<\sh> so the searchorder is cluttered...
<\sh> ok..just having my last cigarette for today, and then I have to leave the office :( second time, that I leave the office after 8pm *grmpf*
<wereHamster> how hard is it to compile a patched deb source? (eg. if I send you a patch that you apply before building wine from a deb source)?
<wereHamster> $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32/yukon /opt/wereHamster/wine/bin/wine /games/World.of.Warcraft/WoW.exe
<wereHamster> err:wgl:has_opengl LD_LIBRARY_PATH just before wine_dlopen(libGL.so.1): /usr/lib32/yukon
<\sh> wereHamster: when you send it to me now, I can do a testbuild, and publish it somewhere tomorrow for testing :)
<\sh> wereHamster: but it has to be against 0.9.33 :)
<wereHamster> \sh, http://www.pastey.net/8845 - against HEAD
<wereHamster> but should apply to .33 as well
<\sh> I'll stay a few minutes more...let's see how fast my buildserver is today :)
<Intangir> well good luck guys
<Intangir> im gonna get back to work
<Intangir> i dont know how so many people can make so much great software and still make a living
<Intangir> i mean so much great software for free ;) and still make a living
<Intangir> you guys will have to explain that to me one day
<\sh> Intangir: time management ;) 
<\sh> Intangir: and a good employer who allows some things ;)
<crimsun> (or in my case, lack thereof)
<\sh> hmm...living in cologne, working in karlsruhe...what else can I do then packaging or writing software ;)
<crimsun> drink heavily.
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> that we did last year...when we were freelancer...
<Intangir> \sh: where are you from?
<\sh> Intangir: germany
<Intangir> im from united state
<Intangir> s
<Intangir> formerly the land of the free?
<Intangir> hehehe
<Intangir> or so im told
<Intangir> \sh: how old are you if you dont mind me asking
<\sh> Intangir: well, feeling like eighteen, being thirty-six, and looking like sixty ,-)
<wereHamster> :D
<Intangir> i saw a story the other day about home schooling in germany
<Intangir> apparently its illegal cause of a law hitler passed ;) and its still enforced
<Intangir> seems to be the common believe that children should only be educated by the state over there
<nixternal> \sh: more like 80 ;p
<Intangir> which scares me, cause you know how made that the law so he could start warping young fresh mines, all you gotta do is get them while they are young, thats what they are working on here in the states
<crimsun> nixternal's secret to youth is running Vista.
<\sh> Intangir: well we have home schooling, e.g. for children traveling with their families (e.g. circus families), or artists...and as well, we have private schools which are sometimes a good replacement for state schools
<crimsun> cos it keeps the hackers away
<nixternal> crimsun: please quit trolling in official Ubuntu IRC channels. kthxbye
<nixternal> ;p
<\sh> nixternal: lol .. why did I shave my hair downto 1mm ;)
<Intangir> \sh: ah
<crimsun> nixternal: I blame _your_ sound card
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> figures
<nixternal> crimsun: check this out. at our LUG even on sunday, I had some tunes cranking through Amarok, and some guy said "dude your lappy speakers rock"
<Intangir> hehe
<Intangir> nixternal: where are you from?
<LaserJock> Chicago
<LaserJock> land of mobsters, wind, cold, and sucky baseball teams
<Intangir> LUG = linux user group?
<Intangir> yall meet in person?
<Intangir> in chicago?
<crimsun> as opposed to Nevada, where all the chemists smoke crack
<LaserJock> crack?
<ajmitch> crimsun: only the finest for them
<LaserJock> I've heard rumors about a prof having a thing for cocaine
<LaserJock> but you didn't hear that from me ;-)
<\sh> LaserJock: names, pls, names ,)
<\sh> in 1 hours and 14 minutes, my GF will be 36, too...oh wow...I don't even have a present for her :(
<ajmitch> uh oh
<wereHamster> at least you _know_ she has birthday!
<wereHamster> so many people simply forget even that
<LaserJock> \sh: hurry hurry, get something!
<\sh> wereHamster / Intangir: you can get special build packages from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ for feisty
<\sh> shermann@LT420:~/newlib$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/shermann/newlib/ wine notepad
<\sh> err:wgl:has_opengl LD_LIBRARY_PATH just before wine_dlopen(libGL.so.1): /home/shermann/newlib/
<\sh> err:wgl:has_opengl LD_LIBRARY_PATH just before wine_dlopen(libGL.so.1): /home/shermann/newlib/
<\sh> bullsh*t
<\sh> not archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<\sh> http://archive.linux-server.org/
<wereHamster> and it still loads from /usr/bin/../lib ??
<wereHamster> \sh, you should go home to your GF.. have a nice time with her
<\sh> jepp
<\sh> wereHamster: my GF is living 400km from my place ;)
<\sh> I'll see her tomorrow evening :)
<wereHamster> oh.. :(
<crimsun> I don't think \sh is _that_ attached to wine that he would forsake a significant other.
<wereHamster> I'll have to look into wine_dlopen() and see if that function tried to open libraries from /usr/bin/../lib first..
<\sh> crimsun: well, wine is a bitch, and the lack of proper 3d hardware is another problem...many people are using wine just for playing WoW ,-)
<wereHamster> \sh, s/many/most/
<wereHamster> .. the vast majority :P
<\sh> wereHamster: believe me when I tell you, that I know many people who are addicted to WoW for quite some time, and they were losing their job because of that...
<\sh> anyhow...leaving office, trying to find my hotelbed again ;) 
<\sh> cu tomorrtow
<ajmitch> bye \sh 
<wereHamster> night
* ajmitch knows of people who were spending 20 hours/day on WoW
<ajmitch> almost as addictive as ubuntu
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thats crazy.] 
<jdong> is that a brandon reference?
<ajmitch> no kidding
<ajmitch> no
<Intangir> laters people
<Intangir> good up the good work ;)
* jdong has also seen quite a few friends get overly addicted to the thing
<crimsun> TheMuso: as opposed to, say, alsa?
<TheMuso> crimsun: You got me there.
<Intangir> lol
<crimsun> I'd much rather have a WoW addiction. At least it's vaguely enjoyable.
<Intangir> yall are talking about wow?
<Intangir> ya i play about 3-4 hours a day about 4-5 days a week
<TheMuso> Anyway, back in an hour or so.
<Intangir> so .. too much considering all the other stuff i have to do in a day
<Intangir> but at least not 20 hours a day ;)
<Intangir> very cool game though
<Intangir> im on mug'thol btw ;) im on freenode all the time so message me if you need me for anything
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> how are you?
<sistpoty> so far so good... and you?
<ajmitch> alright :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty!
<LaserJock> hi
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<sistpoty> thanks for forwarding my mail... :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: np
<crimsun> tsmithe: ping - do you have time to review ubuntu-edgy.git and ubuntu-2.6.git differences for sound/pci/ac97/  and sound/pci/intel8x0.c ?
<tsmithe> crimsun, well, i've got a patch for one vendor from a week ago (maybe more, maybe less)
<crimsun> tsmithe: which? (can you post the patch on a web site, please?)
<tsmithe> sure
<LaserJock> do apt-get and synaptic install Recommends: ?
<tsmithe> crimsun, it would take some time to update the trees, and i was about to head off to bed; so it's unlikely that i can do a review right now
<crimsun> tsmithe: ok
<tsmithe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11403/ is what i got
<tsmithe> hmm... shouldn't the patch want to be the other way around?
<crimsun> either way, really.
<crimsun> it's straightforward to see the logic is that it's a regression from edgy.
<tsmithe> oh yea - it doesn't matter. duh. /me is very tired, dunno why
<crimsun> ok, thanks. I'll apply this one and begin combing through my branches.
<crimsun> I notice my thinkpad jack sense IDs went awry in feisty, too
<tsmithe> hmm
<crimsun> I'll take care of that portion; get some rest
<crimsun> g'luck on your inspection (?)
<tsmithe> hey yeah. how did you hear about that?
<crimsun> (I'm in other channels...)
<tsmithe> oh yea...
<tsmithe> i didn't realise i'd mentioned it :P
<tsmithe> but yea - i had it and it went well :)
<crimsun> excellent
<tsmithe> and now i have nicely creased trousers and shiny shoes, and short(er) hair. so i can go flying, which makes me glad
<tsmithe> night all :)
<sistpoty> gn8 tsmithe
<tsmithe> :)
* sistpoty will cut his hair after thesis
<tsmithe> well, i wished they'd let me keep it long
<tsmithe> i mean, they let the girls fly
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I thought that synaptic and apt-get installed recommends by default
<sistpoty> that's what I thought as well
<Burgwork> it does
<LaserJock> it doesn't for me
<crimsun> fresh install of feisty? dist-upgrade?
<LaserJock> dist-upgrades
<LaserJock> I thought Edgy did it too
<LaserJock> but I could have dist-upgraded starting from Dapper
<LaserJock> I don't quite remember
<crimsun> I only see: apt.conf.d/01ubuntu:9:  Install-Recommends-Section "metapackages";
<crimsun> this is a fresh install of feisty
<crimsun> pre-Herd 4(ish)
<LaserJock> ohhh
<LaserJock> I've got that too
<LaserJock> so maybe they switched it at some point
* ajmitch spots eugenia asking for newer software
<sistpoty> oh, how many acks from uvf do i need for a new exception btw?
<ajmitch> 2 & it should be confirmed
* ajmitch accepts beer 
<sistpoty> cool, I've got 2 already :)
<ajmitch> is it confirmed?
* sistpoty looks
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Where?
<sistpoty> lol, I can't connect to lp atm
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Others say similar.
<crimsun> sistpoty: meaning supertux* ?
<sistpoty> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> yeah, at least one of those ACKs is mine
* ajmitch checks email
<sistpoty> the 2nd is from siretart, at least I got a mail today
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> should be fine
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: sorry?
<sistpoty> thx
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: The request for new stuff.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: newer
<Fujitsu> Soooo many bugs reported by Eugenia lately.
<ajmitch> bug 94503
<ajmitch> mplayer-plugin
* ajmitch wonders who killed LP
* sistpoty didn't type in funny urls before lp died
<crimsun> sistpoty: yep, Date: Wed, 21 Mar 2007 15:40:29 -0000 (11:40 EDT)
<shawarma> ajmitch: planet is gone, too.
<crimsun> if beagle would index my evolution inboxes, that would be fantastic
<crimsun> I'd have gmail on a stick
<ajmitch> shawarma: OMG NO!
<ajmitch> that's the most important part
<LaserJock> I want my PONIES!
* shawarma is reading old planet.u.c stuff from his cache just to feed his addiction.
<crimsun> whet
<crimsun> err, whew. I still have http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/i-want-a-pony.jpg cached.
<LaserJock> thank goodness
<sistpoty> lol, same here *g*
<LaserJock> maybe I we should do backups to tiber or something
<LaserJock> ;-)
<sistpoty> backup of ponies?
<shawarma> It's back up!
<shawarma> Phew..
<sistpoty> argl... it ate siretart's ack! bug #94417
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94417 in supertux-stable "UVF-exception: supertux-stable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94417
* LaserJock quickly reloads planet so he's got the latest copy if everything goes down again
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> sistpoty: that's the comment duplicate culling
<ajmitch> hence why I don't just put in a +1 anymore
<sistpoty> ajmitch: nice... I guess I'll file a bug
<crimsun> hmm, that's neat
* ajmitch thinks it's already filed somewhere
<ajmitch> you should check though
* sistpoty checks
<ajmitch> we've had the problem before, was told about killing off duplicates in #lp
<Fujitsu> It is filed somewhere.
<Burgwork> ajmitch: ping
<Fujitsu> Bug #88531, it is.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88531 in malone "Comment shown in activity log but missing from bug page" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88531
<sistpoty> thx Fujitsu
<ajmitch> Burgwork: pong
<Burgwork> ajmitch: zope with python 2.5
<Burgwork> the fedora people are having an issue. How did you solve it for Feisty?
<Fujitsu> Burgwork: Use Python 2.4
<ajmitch> Depends: python2.4 (>= 2.4.2), lsb-base, libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), debconf | debconf-2.0
<ajmitch> zope2.9 requires python 2.4
<ajmitch> it has not been tested or approved for use with 2.5, there are a number of subtle changes in 2.5
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> ajmitch: thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-22
<saispo> bersace: ping ?
<bersace> saispo: pong
<saispo> :)
<saispo> i try your solution, but don't find pipe :/
<bersace> ISO_Level3_Shift + Maj + L
<saispo> i use enter key in the num pad for 3rd group, but the conbinaison for pipe is ?
<saispo> w00t
<bersace> see gnome-keyboard-properties to examine keymap
<bersace> my symbols map is as close as possible to Mac OS X one except the bugs
<saispo> bersace: is more difficult than emacs :)
<bersace> in Mac OS X, caps then  give , not 
<bersace> saispo: lol
<saispo> bersace: will find another key fir 3rd group :)
<bersace> that's not easy
<saispo> apple on the right is not needed ?
<saispo> a virtual keyboard which present all touch is not present in gnome ?
<crimsun> argh, wtf. Upstream just reverted a patch that I made that reverted a patch that upstream made. So we get to reinstate what was correct all along.
<TheMuso> crimsun: What package?
<crimsun> take a wild guess :-)
<geser> alsa
<crimsun> hda_intel.c
<TheMuso> oh ok
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian, RAOF 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee 
<racarr> That was an absurdely large amount of greetings for 3 people
* TheMuso waits for CDs to be created, so he can do some fresh re-installs.
<RAOF> I was hoping to get into a cycle of infinite greetings.
<bddebian> heh
<racarr> RAOF: That seems possible if you had a greeting chain so long that people left and came back during it
<racarr> :p
* RAOF starts thinking of greeting graphs
<RAOF> racarr: Or, maybe, you could have a cyclic greeting graph that spanned channels!
<racarr> RAOF: It's only socially proper if it's Hamiltonian!
* RAOF explodes in a mess of mathematical geekery
* ajmitch decides not to greet people as he returns from lunch
<bddebian> HI AJMITCH!!
<ajmitch> I could come up with some nasty reply to anyone who greets me
<ajmitch> but that would violate the CoC
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> well, that's more overt than imply breaking their audio :-)
<crimsun> simply, even
<ajmitch> hehe
<bddebian> HI CRIMSUN
<ajmitch> bddebian: your caps lock appears to be stuck
<bddebian> nah
<ajmitch> please go & take a hammer to your keyboard to fix it
<crimsun> bddebian: HI 1/3 DEITY!
<bddebian> not hardly :-(
<crimsun> your wiki page belies you
<bddebian> My wiki page?
<crimsun> BdDebianIsAGod
<crimsun> spelled correctly, of course
<LaserJock> hi guys
<LaserJock> HI BDDEBIAN
<TheMuso> Does GTK, and more specifically glade, allow you to create combo boxes that also allow text entry? If so, what is the widget class name?
<TheMuso> Referring to https://launchpad.net/bugs/59386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59386 in gnome-ppp "using /dev/ttyUSB0 in gnome-ppp" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<LaserJock> what do you mean by text entry?
<shawarma> Probably a GtkTextEntry. :-)
<LaserJock> shawarma: ha ha, very helpful
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I have seen combbo boxes that also allow you to enter text by hand. So you can either choose from a dropdown list, or enter something by typing ti in.
<TheMuso> s/ti/it/
<TheMuso> I thought that doing that for the above bug would be a quick fix at least.
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> TheMuso: interesting
<shawarma> LaserJock: Hmm.. I'm mistaken. I was thinking of a GtkEntry.
<TheMuso> Can't remember where I saw that though.
<TheMuso> But since I don't delve into GUI specifics much, I could be totally wrong.
* TheMuso grabs lunch
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> hi zul 
<zul> hery LaserJock 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(joejaxx/#ubuntu-motu) ajmitch: that is good to hear :)
(jdong/#ubuntu-motu) hmm neither .6 or .8 work
(jdong/#ubuntu-motu) that means I should sleep :)
* ajmitch can connect
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> ok, I'll blame my network and call it a night
<jdong> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com|91.189.89.8|:80... 
<joejaxx> jdong: i had that problem yesterday
<jdong> oh look at that....
<jdong> silly firestarter, assuming static ip's is for kids.
<joejaxx> :P
<crimsun> argh, this macbook saga just doesn't stop
<jdong> is libnotify working for you guys?
<jdong> somehow after this week's updating, libnotify popups no longer show for me.
<crimsun> I hate notification bubbles anyhow.
<jdong> notify-send foo bar; nothing happens....
<jdong> crimsun: lol :)
<joejaxx> crimsun: macbook saga?
<joejaxx> lol
<crimsun> fix one revision, breaks three others
<joejaxx> :\
<jdong> wow.
<joejaxx> LaserJock: hello
<LaserJock> hi joejaxx 
<joejaxx> how are you?
<LaserJock> oh, pretty good
<LaserJock> you?
<joejaxx> that is good
<joejaxx> i am ok
<joejaxx> i am waiting for the new d-i and udebs to be published
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> do they have good stuff for you?
<joejaxx> who?
<LaserJock> the new d-i and udebs
<joejaxx> i am hoping it fixes the no cdrom detected problem
<joejaxx> when you run the alternative discs
<racarr>  If I'm packaging something (new desktop-effects), that's python, and loads a module at runtime
<racarr> If beryl is installed (or after it installs Beryl)
<racarr> it's ok not to have it as a dependency, right?
<racarr> and is there anywhere I should put it in the control file, etc?
<racarr> As in, it checks itself if what it needs is installed, because it needs to be in main, but Beryl probably can't
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> you could have it as Suggests: or Recommends:
<racarr> Suggests is less authorative right?
<racarr> and apt, etc installs recommends now?
<Fujitsu> Suggests is probably the best idea.
<Fujitsu> As you could very well want desktop-effects without beryl.
<racarr> ok well I'll autotoolize package etc all of this in a bit...I hate autotools ><
<Ademan> anyone know why jedit isn't packaged? it seems to be gpl and all that, is it just no one's done it yet?
<LaserJock> Ademan: it's java isn't it?
<Ademan> indeed
<LaserJock> that's probably why
<Ademan> pain in the ass factor of java packages?
<Ademan> their website has a debian repository though, so i'd guess most of the work is already done...
<racarr> an editor in java, that must take even longer to start up than emacs
<LaserJock> Ademan: well many Java apps only work with Sun's JVM
<LaserJock> so they might as well be non-free
<LaserJock> racarr: I've heard it's not bad at all
<racarr> I've never actually heard about it, I just couldn't resist the opportunity to take a shot at emacs AND java
<Ademan> lol
<LaserJock> it's a fairly popular editor
<Ademan> vim uber alles
<Ademan> anyways, isn't sun releasing the jvm under the gpl?
<LaserJock> yes, eventually
<racarr> JEdit features page: Copy and paste with an unlimited number of clipboards (known as "registers")
<racarr> *cough emacs cough*
<Ademan> meh, i guess i'll go back to hating autoconf and automake for a while
<LaserJock> I find Java apps to be a real shame that way
<racarr> Ademan: Me too!
<LaserJock> there are several Chemistry apps I'd love to get into Ubuntu
<crimsun> hey neat, beryl were source NEWd
<LaserJock> they are GPL's
<Ademan> wait what?
<racarr> crimsun: source NEWd?
<LaserJock> made it through the NEW queue
<Fujitsu> crimsun: It actually passed!?
<Ademan> is that like nekked?
<crimsun> oh, that was just beryl-settings
<racarr> ah yeah
<racarr> everything else is still in new, heh
<LaserJock> it actually goes through NEW twice
<LaserJock> the first time is for the source package
<LaserJock> then it gets build
<LaserJock> s/d/t/
<LaserJock> and then it goes through binary NEW
<racarr> does binary new take as long?
<LaserJock> no
<racarr> mm, well I hope someone finds the time to  look at them soon so they get some good testing
<cbx33> beta out today?
<wereHamster|zZz> morning \sh :)
<stgraber> morning
<stgraber> cbx33: should be
<\sh> moins
<tepsipakki> cbx33, stgraber: nope, delayed for tomorrow
<stgraber> ok :(
<ajmitch> evening
<RAOF> Eventide
<\sh> hey ajmitch
* RAOF wonders where ajmitch is, given it's *also* evening for him :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: now which part of .au are you in again?
<RAOF> Sydney.
<ajmitch> aha
<ajmitch> so we're only 1 hour ahead for a change
<ajmitch> hey \sh 
* ajmitch is in NZ
<RAOF> Aaah.
<jussi01> hi ajmitch, RAOF 
* jussi01 is an expat aussie...
<ajmitch> jussi01: I can understand you running :)
<jussi01> lol
<RAOF> ...you just should have run to Hobart.
<ajmitch> hah
* jussi01 lives on the other side of the word
* ajmitch hasn't made it to hobart yet
* RAOF lived there for... 15 years.
* jussi01 's mother is from hobart
<RAOF> Hobart is awesome, and doesn't languish at 100% humidity for a week like Sydney :/
* jussi01 loves the fact that where he lives is covered in snow at the moment....
<TheMuso> RAOF: Where in Sydney?
<TheMuso> Yey! Another Sydneysider.
<RAOF> Rose bay, actually.
<ajmitch> too many sydney types around here
<jussi01> hehe
<RAOF> TheMuso: You?
<jussi01> I was born in perth... but grew up in geelong...
* ajmitch at least visited sydney last year :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Croydon.
<RAOF> Cool, although I don't actually know Sydney very well :-/
<TheMuso> Right.
<RAOF> I don't suppose anyone wants to review gnome-compiz-manager while I eat some dinner?
<RAOF> Also, I don't suppose it's likely to get in now, even though there's a package sitting in NEW still.
<RAOF> Mmm, tuna toasties!
<racarr> Does anyone have time to look at my new desktop-effects?
<racarr> the packaging I mean, I had to redo it
<racarr> actually I should probably add a timer like the original one has incase beryl/compiz fails to start
<dholbach> good morning
<\sh> moins dholbach
<ajmitch> hey daniel
<dholbach> hey \sh, hey andrew
<pochu> heya
<gpocentek> morning
<viviersf> sigh 
* viviersf smacks his pc
<ajmitch> hey viviersf 
<viviersf> hey, howz you
<ajmitch> good, you
<ajmitch> ?
<viviersf> nah im good thx 
<viviersf> just hate it when i dont know how to do something
<ajmitch> hehe
<dholbach> does anybody of us look into exaile?
<dholbach> it's CRASH-O-RAMA
<dholbach> we get zillions of duplicates
<dholbach> would be nice to get a new upstream version or debian fixes for it
<Fujitsu> I've seen a whole lot of bugs about it, yeah...
* Fujitsu looks at who has uploaded it, if anybody.
<shawarma> dholbach: I suppose I could take a look. i've hacked on it before.
* shawarma hides
<StevenK> shawarma: Ahh, so it's your fault!
<shawarma> I also remember it started crashing om me when we moved to python 2.5
<dholbach> just run     bugnumbers -p exaile     to get a first impression :-)
<Fujitsu> It has a whopping 1/200 of the universe bugs... :(
<dholbach> i didn't know it was that popular
<shawarma> Fujitsu: How can you tell?
<shawarma> dholbach: bugnumbers? which package is that in?
<dholbach> bughelper
<Fujitsu> I can see it has 26 bugs, and we have 5041 universe bugs.
<Fujitsu> s/uni/{un,mult}i/
<shawarma> Only 5041? Wow.
<Fujitsu> That's about a fifth of the Ubuntu total, which isn't too bad.
<shawarma> I think it's interesting that a python application manages to trigger that many segmentation faults..
<Fujitsu> Gr.
<Fujitsu> Is anybody else noticing beta returning a lot of empty responses?
<shawarma> lp beta?
<shawarma> No.
<Fujitsu> Darn.
<Fujitsu> It's particularly frequent tonight.
<dholbach> deluge-torrent has some python crasher bugs too
<shawarma> Are any of you experiencing it?
<shawarma> The exaile crashes. Not lp weirdness.
<dholbach> python crashers should be fine to just forward upstream
<shawarma> dholbach: I'm just thinking it might be .pyc files from the 2.4 days that might be messing things up..
<StevenK> dholbach: -uvf has been resubscribed to #90749 asking for getting 0.5 into Feisty
<dholbach> StevenK: alright - looking into it
<dholbach> bug 90749
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90749 in deluge-torrent "Deluge 0.5 in feisty" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90749
<shawarma> A "forward to upstream bug tracker" button in Launchpad would rock *so* hard.
<StevenK> dholbach: I'm happy to merge deluge 0.5 if the UVF gets approved.
<StevenK> dholbach: You just said 'thanks for the report' on bug 94580, but Package: deluge-torrent 0.5.0
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94580 in deluge-torrent "[apport]  deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94580
<dholbach> StevenK: and marked it as medium
<dholbach> and assigned to motu
<StevenK> dholbach: Same thing with bug 94572
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94572 in deluge-torrent "[apport]  deluge crashed with DuplicateTorrentError in sync()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94572
<dholbach> so it doesn't show up on the unconfirmed/undecided list
<dholbach> and the backtrace is clear
<dholbach> you can forward it to upstream just like that
<Fujitsu> Is it really a great idea to assign to MOTU? That takes it off the unassigned list...
<StevenK> But most of the deluge bugs look to be against versions that we don't have in the archive.
<Fujitsu> And the MOTU bug list is unlikely to ever get looked at.
<dholbach> it'd be nice if you pointed that out on the bug reports
<StevenK> I can, but I'm pointing it out to you since you commented on them both roughly 10 minutes ago.
<dholbach> StevenK: i'm going through 600 apport bugs atm
<StevenK> Neat
<dholbach> I don't intend to follow up on all of them
<StevenK> Hrm.
<dholbach> but I want to get clean retraces for all of them (where appropriate) - after a while retracing doesn't make sense any more
<dholbach> it'd be a shame if people uploaded crash reports and they'd rot in LP
<dholbach> StevenK: so I'd appreciate it if you'd leave a comment on those bugs
<StevenK> I'm going to reject both of them, given the version.
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<Lutin> hey there
<dholbach> hey Lutin
<Lutin> hi dholbach 
<Lutin> dholbach: you assigned bug #94580 to MOTU bug it's reported against deluge 0.5.0, which doesnt seem to be in ubuntu ... am I missing something ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94580 in deluge-torrent "[apport]  deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94580
<StevenK> Lutin: I'm about to reject
<dholbach> Lutin: sorry, the version number didn't occur to me to be wrong
<Lutin> ok
<dholbach> Lutin: I just said before: I'm doing the initial triage of crasher bugs (asking for retrace, assign to the right people, set importance)
<dholbach> I'd really appreciate help with that
<dholbach> I linked the motu crasher bugs on MOTU/TODO
<Lutin> dholbach: ok 
<dholbach> so hopefully people will help out with those bugs tomorrow on Universe HUG DAY
<dholbach> it'd be great to get some of those crashers resolved for release - maybe we can just grab a debian version or a new upstream version which fixes it
<racarr> does anyone have time to look at the packaging at: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/rc/
<racarr> it's for the desktop-effects rewrite
<geser> racarr: looking at it
<Fujitsu> desktop-effects is main...
<racarr> geser: I uploaded it to REVU incidentally
<geser> the version should be 1.0-0ubuntu1
<racarr> Fujitsu: Yes but I still need people to look over it
<Fujitsu> racarr: Good point.
<racarr> geser: Ok, I wasn't sure about that but should have looked it up
<racarr> Fujitsu: As the above indicates, I definitely need people to look over it :p
<racarr> geser: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4723 uploaded a fix for the ubuntu1 should show up soon
<geser> W: desktop-effects; Executable /usr/share/desktop-effects/desktop-effects.glade with perms 0755 is not an ELF file or script.
<geser> W: desktop-effects: binary-without-manpage desktop-effects
<geser> E: desktop-effects: python-script-but-no-python-dep ./usr/bin/desktop-effects
<geser> E: desktop-effects: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl
<racarr> geser: mm I thought python-gconf depended on python
<racarr> and python-gtk2
<Fujitsu> I smell Python Policy non-compliance.
<geser> apparently lintian doesn't check recurively
<fernando> moin all
<\sh> Can I remove wine from Ubuntu? ,-)
<Fujitsu> \sh: Still giving you issues?
<\sh> Fujitsu: well, this issue from yesterday, we'll investigate...
<\sh> Fujitsu: but I can't test crashes like playing far cry or something like this, I don't have those programs and no hardware
<geser> racarr: do you know http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ already?
<racarr> geser: Parts
<StevenK> racarr: The .glade shouldn't be 0755, too
<StevenK> Like Linda siad
<StevenK> Er, said
<\sh> dholbach: do we have hardcore 3d ego shooter player in the bugsquad team?
<dholbach> \sh: no idea
<\sh> well, farcry is not on the list of apps in wine...somehow, and I can't test it because of no hw and sw...and no far cry license ... so what do I do? reject it?
<StevenK> geser: Do you want to update bug 94263 with a proper sync request, or shall I?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94263 in ez-ipupdate "Please merge ez-ipupdate 3.0.11b8-12 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94263
<jwendell> can any sponsor take a look at my packages? https://launchpad.net/~wendell/+assignedbugs?search=Search&field.status=In+Progress
<geser> StevenK: I wanted to do it later but if you have time now you can do it.
<StevenK> geser: Aye, doing so.
<StevenK> jwendell: I'll look at one in a sec
<racarr> okuploaded a few of the fixes...
<geser> racarr: you're missing a 's' in Suggests in your control file
<StevenK> geser: Do it later, it gives Debian time to get -13 onto the mirrors
<racarr> I'll get that uploaded in just a second, doing a patch now to use adept/kde if available
<jekil> hello
<Hobbsee> hiya
<racarr> geser: Uploaded a new version with a patch (and hence a removed dependency) and the suggests fix, permissions, etc
<StevenK> jwendell: I've munged bug 73983 to be a sync
<Ubugtu> Bug 73983 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73983 is private
<StevenK> Um, bug 73893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73893 in cryptmount "Empty examples directory" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73893
<StevenK> Thanks for showing I'm an idiot, Ubugtu.
<pochu> geser: do u know if bug 93540 is going to be approved? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93540 in liferea "UVF exception: liferea 1.2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93540
<jwendell> StevenK, but it's too late for merges, not?
<jwendell> StevenK, i've updated maintainer fields with that debdiff too
<StevenK> jwendell: It shouldn't be.
<StevenK> jwendell: And? The updated maintainer field is only required if the version is -XubuntuY. Which a sync from Debian won't be.
<jwendell> ok
<StevenK> jwendell: As a consqeuence, I've unsubscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors and unassigned the bug.
<jwendell> StevenK, ok
<StevenK> Oops.
* StevenK sets the state to Confirmed
<geser> racarr: is revu for you also broken if you want to see the details for your package?
<dholbach> man... the firestarter installation/upgrade/purging problems are quite a lot already
<dholbach> could somebody look into this and see if it the maintainer scripts are fixed in debian?
<racarr> geser: Yes
<geser> pochu: liferea is in main and I don't know the details for UVF exceptions there
<geser> a revu admin around?
<pochu> this should help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess :)
<geser> racarr: the last package that I could get from REVU has still W: desktop-effects: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/desktop-effects/desktop-effects.glade
<geser> E: desktop-effects: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl
<racarr> geser: Err...I thought I fixed that just a second
<racarr> and what is meant by the second warning?
<elkbuntu> im guessing you did it the wrong way?
<geser> debian/copyright should point to the full text of the GPL which can be found in  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL
<stgraber> racarr: it means that you should refer to /usr/share/common-licences/ in your copyright file
<stgraber> geser: you're too fast for me ...
<ivoks> there is a template for copyright file
<elkbuntu> the error is quite self-explanatory really
<jwendell> StevenK, who will take care of that bug?
<ivoks> if program is GPL, then you should just 'link' it on existing GPL on Ubuntu
<ivoks> like this;
<ivoks> The software is released under GNU GPLv2. For more info
<ivoks> see /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL
<racarr> elkbuntu: It seems like there are several ways to interpret it :/
<ivoks> geser: for example, take a look at /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/copyright
<elkbuntu> i only interpret it one way.. how were you interpreting it?
<racarr> I wasn't sure how to interpret it, I guessed it was something like that but it wasn't really unambiguous, and I wasn't usre if there was something very specific I had to do
<racarr> ok fixed copyright...
<racarr> will look at why it still thinks the glade is an executable now (I was sure I fixed that?)
<elkbuntu> i would think there'd be a nice big section explaining licencing dos and donts in the debian packaging guide thingie.. but i've not read it myself so i could be wrong
<StevenK> elkbuntu: There is
<StevenK> elkbuntu: So nyah
<elkbuntu> StevenK, so nyah.. i (kinda) knew without even reading it... im just *that* good
<StevenK> elkbuntu: Uh huh. :-)
<geser> racarr: if you lintian -i on the generated deb you get an explanation to each E: and W:
<StevenK> Because it's rude to disagree...
<elkbuntu> StevenK, ha!
<racarr> Oops!
<StevenK> elkbuntu: :-)
<racarr> I did 655 instead of 644 -_-
<racarr> geser: Ok
<StevenK> racarr: Ha! That'd do it
<racarr> StevenK: 4 for read...plus 0 for write and execute...equals 5!
<racarr> ok uploaded fixes
<StevenK> racarr: Your math needs a little work. :-)
<racarr> it was more likely my typing, but whatever
<StevenK> Blame your fingers, sure.
<racarr> geser: Uploaded fixes for all of those.....
<geser> racarr: have to wait for someone who can fix revu
<racarr> ok I can throw them on my fdo apge in the meantime
<racarr> geser: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/rc/
<racarr> err, I left the old ubuntu4 ones up there as well, but just ignore them , heh
<geser> racarr: DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_beryl-settings-bindings := README NEWS in debian/rules
<racarr> I've been told several times over the past few days
<racarr> that cdbs takes care of that now
<racarr> and it's useless
<racarr> and I ended up removing it from all the beryl packages
<racarr> are you sure?
<geser> you have it in your debian/rules for d-e
<geser> so either remove it or fix the package name in it
<geser> and the install/beryl-{k,}ubuntu:: targets are useless there too
<geser> and linda/lintian still report W: desktop-effects; Executable /usr/share/desktop-effects/desktop-effects.glade with perms 0755 is not an ELF file or script.
<racarr> I don't get that anymore...
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser
<bigon> hi, is revu broken?
<geser> seems so
<Toadstool> g'morning!
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian 
<slomo> siretart: are you sure you run seahorse 0.9.7? i know of this bug only since seahorse 0.9.10 or something and it's "fixed" in experimental by a conflict now
<siretart> slomo: that's not an option here: we are running a sunray server, with some users running kde and some gnome
<siretart> slomo: please remove the conflicts, I'd have to recompile the seahorse package to remove the conflict
<slomo> siretart: it<#
<slomo> siretart: it's an upstream conflict... they check in configure if gpg2 is installed and if it is abort :/
<slomo> no idea how this can be fixed correctly
<siretart> slomo: don't start either gnupg-agent nor seahorse via Xsession
<siretart> slomo: and make them only warn and not panic if the see each other
<siretart> slomo: seahorse should imho better be started via gnome-session than Xsession.d
<slomo> siretart: i'll talk with seahorse upstream later
* proppy hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs proppy back
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<bersace> siretart: seems my patch has broken revu
<bersace> you should replace in scripts/Comments.py:170 (currentlevel == 'contributor') ? row['isadvocating']  : "" by row['isadvocating']  
<siretart> bersace: please give me a link to demonstrate the bug
<bersace> siretart: you have to be a contributor
<bersace> or dunno
<siretart> oh
<bersace> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3184
<bersace> go to flood
<bersace> if you want me to post you the python error
<MrStein> Hi! I wonder, why does Feisty ship with discover v1.x when debian swiched to v2 ages ago (in Sarge) ?
<jussi01> Hi motu's, could someone tell me how to enable the universe repo in pbuilder??
<mr_pouit> jussi01: iirc, you have to uncomment the line starting with COMPONENTS
<Laser_away> MrStein: I think we have v2
<mr_pouit> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse" for example
<jussi01> mr_pouit, in which file...
<mr_pouit> jussi01: /etc/pbuilderrc or ~/.pbuilderrc
<MrStein> Laser_away: I _know_ it is v1
<Laser_away> MrStein: it's been v2 the whole time in Ubuntu, since warty
<MrStein> Laser_away: The Herd 5 desktop i386 CD uses v1.7.19ubuntu1
<Laser_away> MrStein: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover
<Laser_away> MrStein: umm, unless we are talking about different packages that's not the case
<jussi01> mr_pouit, thank you very much
<mr_pouit> np ;)
<MrStein> Laser_away: dpkg-query -S `which discover`    prints : discover1: /sbin/discover
<Laser_away> MrStein: did you dist-ugprade or something?
<MrStein> Laser_away: nothing
* MrStein just inserted the Herd 5 CD and waited for it to load
<MrStein> boot, that is
<Laser_away> MrStein: on my feisty I get "discover: /sbin/discover"
<MrStein> I got it from the official site
<Laser_away> got what?
<MrStein> does "discover display" work or report an error for you ?
<MrStein> Laser_away: The CD I am talking about all the time ;-)
<Laser_away> MrStein: it gives me a Buss error
<Laser_away> *Bus
<MrStein> Jezus ....
<Laser_away> MrStein: but Ubuntu has never had discover v1 as far as I can tell
<Laser_away> so I have no idea how you could have gotten it
<gnomefreak> !discover1
<ubotu> discover1: hardware identification system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.18ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 212 kB
<gnomefreak> its in feisty also "dicover" is in uni  its 2.1.1
<MrStein> Laser_away: I got it here : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5#head-de3d3f8b48e23a9bdc7294cc93da21f483949673
<MrStein> to be precise , this is it : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<Laser_away> gnomefreak: ahhh
<Laser_away> MrStein: ok, now we figured it out
<MrStein> great :-9
<MrStein> :-)
<tepsipakki> our beloved xorg relies on discover1
<Laser_away> MrStein: we have both v1 and v2
<MrStein> sure ? running xorg on itself actually works better than with the created xorg.conf ;-)
<tepsipakki> the configuration
<tepsipakki> you can remove it after installation
<tepsipakki> discover1, that is
<MrStein> can anyone tel me where do I find xserver-xorg.postinst.in from the feisty (on the web preferably ) ?
<tepsipakki> that's in the source-package, but the real generated file is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst
<MrStein> Hmm, as I see it, the xorg postinst can work with both discover v1 and v2. I doubt on part of xorg package suports v2 and other parts do not. What do you think ?
<MrStein> on=one
<tepsipakki> we are not going to change that for feisty
<tepsipakki> instead the goal is to get rid of it completely for feisty+1
<MrStein> OK, I guess 2007 is not the year when I start to use Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> feisty+1 == oct
<tepsipakki> MrStein: how so?
<gnomefreak> or install ubuntu :)
<tepsipakki> MrStein: oh you filed a bug recently?
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: he did and you commented on it ;)
<tepsipakki> so many bugs, so little time ;)
<gnomefreak> win 3
<gnomefreak> bug 90175
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90175 in xorg "vesa driver used instead of radeon for R300" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90175
<gnomefreak> i find that summary a bit misleading though
<tepsipakki> oh that one
<gnomefreak> iirc vera is used by default on livecd because it gives X to everyone more or less
<tepsipakki> there is another one where discover lists multiple cards
<tepsipakki> vesa is used if discover doesn't find anything better
<gnomefreak> that was the one he gave me when i was trying to explain it to him
<tepsipakki> we need to glue the postinst anyway, and then throw it all away when feisty+1 opens :)
<tepsipakki> nope, it takes time
<MrStein> tepsipakki: a lot of them. I think one of them is even fixed (or about to be fixed). I think.
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: that woukd have to be done after merge. i know feisty X merge was the latest ive ever seen it
<MrStein> hmm, I reported 24 bugs (not all recently). Not one is fixed ... :-(
<gnomefreak> i would think after merge atleast
<jussi01> hi motu's, can someone tell me why php4-dev isnt in the repos anymore, and what replaces it, if anything? thanks :)
<phanatic> jussi01: php4 support was dropped, i think you should use php5 instead
<jussi01> phanatic, thanks
<dholbach> can we throw exaile out of the archive?
* LaserJock hands dholbach a shovel
<dholbach> LaserJock: shovel? what for? :)
<dholbach> spe too
<\sh> dholbach: there is a bug report about ekg (libgadu3 == main), that we should recompile it without openssl ... do I need an Freeze Exception Report for it, or can I just do the upload, because it's not a new feature (libgadu doesn't use ssl at all)
<dholbach> i'm sure there was a reason for doing it whatever way it is now
<dholbach> i'd suggest to consult with the people who uploaded it before
<phanatic> dholbach: why do you want to throw exaile out?
<dholbach> phanatic: did you take a look at its bugs?
<dholbach> it's crash-o-rama
<dholbach> and the bugs are virtually untouched
<phanatic> dholbach: oops, in that case i have to agree with you
<soc> I think we need a new channel besides main, restriced, universe, multiverse: buggyverse!
<bddebian> Fix it! :-)
<bddebian> soc: hehe
<\sh> buggyverse? well, we are too less people to fix everything ;)
<bddebian> Can we add antiquatedverse too ?
<LaserJock> dholbach: A shovel to bury them with
<dholbach> tomorrow is Universe HUG DAY
<soc> but speaking for exaile: it has never chrashed once at me
<dholbach> let's get some good upstream fixes in
<soc> but I use the recent version from the autohrs homepgae
<LaserJock> dholbach: we need to really work over ajmitch's list
* bddebian is sucking wind lately :-(
<dholbach> for example
<bddebian> LaserJock: The RC bugs?
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes
<soc> is ajmitch's list public?
<\sh> dholbach: well it's a sync from debian, as I read from launchpad
<dholbach> there are lots of dups
<LaserJock> soc: yes
<soc> where can I see it
<soc> where are the bugs for exaile, in launchpad or in exaile's trac?
<LaserJock> soc: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<crimsun> bah
<bddebian> Hmm, something tells me that wxwindows2.4 won't be fixed? :-)
<crimsun> I'm so tired of these alsa bugs that I just went out and bought a new laptop with one of these broken audio codecs just to fix it.
<LaserJock> what kind of laptop?
<\sh> crimsun: you are crazy ;)
<crimsun> HP 
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<jussi01> crimsun you have too much money
<LaserJock> heh, as much as he works I seriously doubt it
<crimsun> jussi01: if by "too much" you mean "very little". Professors don't make tons of money like software engineers do.
<\sh> oh IT guys don't earn much in .de ;) 
* jussi01 is a student = 0 money
<LaserJock> crimsun: you're at NC State?
<crimsun> NC A&T
<crimsun> an HBCU, the other land-grand institution
<crimsun> -grant, even
<LaserJock> ah
* tepsipakki has a housing loan and a wife = 0 money
<LaserJock> heh
<crimsun> stupid Vista asking me all sorts of questions
* LaserJock has house loan, is a student, and a wife that's not working yet
<LaserJock> = - money
<bddebian> pfft
* jussi01 is a student and has a wife = - money
<\sh> crimsun: throw it away ;)
<jussi01> hehe LaserJock beat me to it
* crimsun has two wives and no money
<jussi01> lol
<LaserJock> that's it
<bddebian> house + 2 cars + 3 kids + wife ++ == -$
<LaserJock> we're all broke!
<bddebian> crimsun: Two wives?
* \sh has one ex, and a GF...and is travelling from cologne to karlsruhe every week...lives in a hotel during the week == ----money...
<bddebian> eeks
<LaserJock> bddebian: I have 2 also if you count Ubuntu ;-)
<crimsun> bddebian: IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad and HP Pavilion
<\sh> and works as sysadmin...the world is really hard
<bddebian> LaserJock: :_)
<LaserJock> \sh: but you're doing better
<\sh> yepp..better then last year ;)
<bddebian> crimsun: D00d, laptops are no where NEAR as expensive as wives! ;-)
<LaserJock> I remember when we had the "Save \sh" drive
<crimsun> bddebian: uh, tell that to git-core, mercurial, patch, interdiff, wget, mutt, and scp
<\sh> LaserJock: I still lack from this time
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)
<dholbach> lighttpd installation problems too
<bddebian> crimsun: pfftt.  Oh hey, speaking of git-core. If you're playing with that, please fix it for GNU/Hurd too will ya? ;-P
<jussi01> crimsun, laptops take your time, and a little money... wives take your time and all of your money..:D
<bddebian> heh
<crimsun> jussi01: no, you don't understand. My time _is_ my money. You'll begin to understand when you see how many resources I pour into Ubuntu.
<bddebian> Is ajmitch's list static or updated?
<vil> imbrandon, ping
<LaserJock> bddebian: updated
<bddebian> Hmm, strange
<LaserJock> crimsun: exactly
<\sh> I hate umts 
<dholbach> jack-audio-connection-kit too
<\sh> where do I find this script for changing the maintainer field ?
<vil> dholbach, can I do anything to get eclipse uploaded?
<dholbach> vil: I gave my ok - one other member will have to ACK the request
<vil> I mean some lobbying ;)
<dholbach> anything that convinces them and is worth pointing out... :)
<crimsun> vil: bug # ?
<ajmitch> morning
<crimsun> dholbach: what's the situation with j-a-c-k?
<dholbach> crimsun: I just saw a bunch of crashers there
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> probably similar in number to audacity
<crimsun> oh blah, this thing has broadcom wifi :/
<vil> crimsun, bug #93145:
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93145 in eclipse "[UVFe]  update Eclipse to upstream 3.2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93145
<crimsun> vil: confirmed
<ajmitch> bddebian: why are you surprised that the list is updated? because there are so many bugs remaining?
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, I just thought I had done apcalc :-(
<vil> crimsun, cool, thx
<ajmitch> bddebian: it only works on source versions in the archive
<ajmitch> apcalc doesn't appear to have been touched
<bddebian> I know it's weird.  Maybe my old age is just getting to me :'-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: And mailcrypt looks suspicious
<ajmitch> there are some funny ones on the list
<ajmitch> due to the version stuff used in debian
<ajmitch> note the case (cvs vs CVS)
<bddebian> Gah, frick, I missed that :-)
<ajmitch> ignore ones like cacti
<ajmitch> where the bug was reported in one package & fixed in another
<ajmitch> look over all the rest, request UVF exceptions where needed :)
<bddebian> I'll try.  I'm freakin' swamped at work atm :'-(
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> Freakin' writing .NET crap 
<ajmitch> so am I :)
<ajmitch> writing php crap
* ajmitch has a 3 day weekend & (hopefully) a short day at work today
<pirast> dholbach, hi, running a bot? ;-)
<dholbach> not really :-)
<dholbach> pirast: but soon I'll be through the old apport bugs
<dholbach> and from that time on, I'm sure we'll better cope with those bugs coming in
<dholbach> and I'm sure we'll fix a bunch of them in tomorrow's Universe HUG DAY
<pirast> uh oh :)
<pirast> lets see :)
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> seems that people really aren't reading the note at the top of MOTU/Packages/Candidates
* bddebian is SO surprised
<LaserJock> that's why I wanted to get through the current list
<LaserJock> and delete everything
<ajmitch> LaserJock: get bddebian onto it!
* LaserJock gets out his whip
<DktrKranz> shouldn't be a better choice to make a subpage of such a big list? so that note will be marked properly
<bddebian> :'-(
<LaserJock> hmm
<DktrKranz> wipe it could be a little confusing
<LaserJock> well, it should be wiped when we're done
<LaserJock> and we should just have a link to LP
<LaserJock> and instructions for what to add
<DktrKranz> anyway, users usually posted in that list their requests, so they have do rehab to a new design
<LaserJock> right
<DktrKranz> so, i think you have to look at both sides :(
<DktrKranz> wasn't REVU process revisited too?
<LaserJock> we're working on it
<LaserJock> I don't think REVU will really go away for a while
<DktrKranz> i read something about using bzr
<dholbach> have a nice evening - see you tomorrow
<DktrKranz> see you daniel
<LaserJock> cya dholbach 
<dholbach> see you! :-)
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: yes, that's right
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: dholbach came up with a crazy cool scheme to use LP
<DktrKranz> so, suppose I want to package a new software
<DktrKranz> should I use repos or push it into REVU?
<dholbach> DktrKranz: I'm sure everybody in here can help you with that - if you have any more questions - I'll be around tomorrow again
<dholbach> so just prod me if you need anything
<DktrKranz> sure :)
<dholbach> rock on
<DktrKranz> thanks
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: well, you could either use LP or REVU
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: right now it's up to the contributor
<DktrKranz> ok
<LaserJock> we haven't really finalized how we want to use LP
<LaserJock> it's not exactly trivial
<DktrKranz> so, I have a brand new software already in a brz repo
<DktrKranz> i pushed it into REVU a couple of week ago
<DktrKranz> should I consider to add a branch too?
<LaserJock> hmm, well you don't need to
<LaserJock> but if you want to play around with it fine
<DktrKranz> mh, maybe next release
<DktrKranz> i think it would be redundant
<DktrKranz> anyway, REVU is very easy to play with
<DktrKranz> so I think you will have an hard fight to migrate to a bzr solution
<LaserJock> DktrKranz: yeah, but it has it's weak points too
<DktrKranz> of course
<DktrKranz> we'll stay tuned to hear some cool announcements about it :)
* Fujitsu yawns
<Fujitsu> Morning everyone.
<bddebian> Heya Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebia.
<Fujitsu> *bddebian
<bddebian> Later gang
<keescook> pirast: let me know if you are able to create a reproducer with "sipsak"...
<pirast> keescook, i'll try but i am no expert
<pirast> as you might have seen
<keescook> dang.  neither am I.  :)
<pirast> lol, i am such a fool
<keescook> pirast: wait, why?
<pirast> keescook, because of "finding" the fixing patch
<pirast> which is the old one
<keescook> hehe
<pirast> hehe :P
<keescook> I did the same thing initially; I'd been looking all morning for the right one.  geh.  I wish the asterisk folks would play nicer for security updates.  :)
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<keescook> hiya TheMuso
<pirast> keescook, look at http://bugs.digium.com/view.php?id=9203  :P ( it really worked for phpmyadmin, they publish diffs now, even against older versions )
<pirast> that's why i want to try to keep the feisty version safe from now on
<pirast> but i have some problems with the cdbs patchsys currently
<keescook> pirast: ah! very nice.  good bug.  :)
<ajmitch> hey keescook 
<pirast> lol. kees.
<keescook> hiya ajmitch!
<pirast> have a look at the latest comment there: "there were no *security* fixes in 1.2.17"
<keescook> pirast: "there were no *security* fixes in 1.2.17. Please try to abstain from reopening closed bugs -> if you have additional questions or comments, it is always better t o communicate realtime with a bug-marshall on #asterisk-bugs channel (freenode)"
<pirast> hahahahaha
<keescook> yeah!
<pirast> lol
<pirast> OMFG
<keescook> so, ignore that dude's comments from now on.  :P
<crimsun> what? there are no bugs, only features.
<ajmitch> that looks pleasant
<ajmitch> crimsun: of course. and ponies
<LaserJock> lots and lots of ponies
<crimsun> this laptop had better be playing pony music by tonight.
<pirast> keescook, lol now i dont understand anything.. why does the announcment say "this release incorporates a fix for the SIP DoS vulnerability recently discovered by INRIA Lorraine"
<pirast> and the guy say "there we no security fixes"?
<keescook> pirast: perhaps point out to them that a remote DoS is considered "security" by many people.  :)
<ajmitch> crimsun: how is the new laptop? ready to be thrown out the window?
<pirast> keescook, hehehe, he is shirty enough i think
<pirast> keescook, but hey, i cant loose any karma :P
<crimsun> ajmitch: it's craptastic. Has lost clusters already, which caused 20070322.2 alt's ntfsresize to bail. Fixed those, installing now.
<ajmitch> crimsun: how disturbing
<ajmitch> it probably shipped with a half-broken FS from the factory
<keescook> pirast: heh
<pirast> keescook, <Mercestes> pirast:  shh... we dont' talk about security issues. lol :)
<keescook> pirast: heh.  from #asterisk?
<pirast> keescook, yeah :D
<keescook> Funny, I asked for the commit earlier in the channel.  no one answered, of course.  :)
<pirast> <Mercestes> yes, it's fixed.  K, thanks, bye.
<pirast>  Shhhh.
<keescook> hehe
<ajmitch> isn't it comforting to know that lots of people rely on asterisk?
<Burgwork> ajmitch: ugh, indeed
<pirast> ajmitch, keescook, if they would enable distributors to have good secure packages, they would not sell there businnes edition, i guess
<lionel> ajmitch: it is conforting in the fact that my asterisk box is not opened on the world
<keescook> pirast: owch!
<Burgwork> just when I was about to fill out a MIR for asterisk as well
<Burgwork> ...
<lionel> most IPBX "business edition" baed on asterisk doest not follow security update...
<Burgwork> indeed
<Burgwork> my phone system being owned freaks me out just a smidge
<pirast> lol
<pirast> i am off now, night
<ajmitch> heh
<lionel> night pirast !
* ajmitch had better depart for a day full of meetings
<ajmitch> *excitement*
<lionel> :)
<ajmitch> see you later :)
<lionel> good day !
<crimsun> Burgwork: why? It's not like people actually talk on phones.
<Burgwork> crimsun: because my boss would raise my already near astronomic stress levels by harping on me to fix it
* Burgwork is really, truly, not having a good day
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: Have your brother fly _really_ close to your boss' window a few times - that'll keep him distracted
<Burgwork> heh
<DktrKranz> any main sponsor here?
<crimsun> sure, but keep in mind that main is frozen for Beta.
<DktrKranz> yeah
<DktrKranz> anyway, i would like to receive your feedback about a merge request
<DktrKranz> from bug #94916
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94916 in multipath-tools "Please merge multipath-tools 0.4.7-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94916
<DktrKranz> this is one of my firstr try with main, so i would like to hear some suggestions from some core-dev
<crimsun> DktrKranz: the maintainer script changes are missing
<crimsun> DktrKranz: also, where is the Ubuntu-specific udev rule/change?
<DktrKranz> merged in debian version
<crimsun> then note it as such in the changelog
<DktrKranz> should i mention it in debian/changelog or somewhere in bug description?
<crimsun> in the latest Ubuntu changelog entry
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> i'm going to do it
<DktrKranz> any other suggestions?
<crimsun> I can more thoroughly review it after work
<DktrKranz> thanks :)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-23
<zul> heylo
<LaserJock> hi zul 
<zul> how is it gonig LaserJock 
<LaserJock> it's going
<LaserJock> as usual
<LaserJock> could be better
<zul> coolio..
<LaserJock> could be worse
<zul> I bet it could
* Fujitsu looks at massively-duped audacity SIGSEGV.
<geser> Fujitsu: which bug is it?
<Fujitsu> geser: bug #89485
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89485 in audacity "Audacity always crashes when closing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<Fujitsu> Seems to be a wxWidgets issue, and there's a similar one that occurs on some systems on startup.
<geser> Fujitsu: ha, only 15 dups, look at bug #81798 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81798 in democracyplayer "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81798
<Fujitsu> Aha, that one.
<racarr> anyone have time to look over thepackaging at : http://revu.tauware.de/de ?
<racarr> I know it's in main but I had to redo the packaging when I redid it and would appreciate help at looking the packaging over
<LaserJock> where, oh where, did imbrandon go
<LaserJock> oh where, oh where can he be
<bddebian> Heya gang
* LaserJock pokes bddebian with a stick and runs
* Hobbsee pokes LaserJock with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Yeah, yeah LaserJock I'm looking at the list master..
<bddebian> Are we OK with just UVFe bugs for these RC bugs?
<bddebian> Do we really need all that crap for UVFe sync requests?
<LaserJock> bddebian: are the UVFe requests that much?
<bddebian> Yes, I'm lazy :-)
<bddebian> We need build logs now too?
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen people attach build logs lately, so I don't think it's really a requirement.
<Hobbsee> nope, it doesnt say it on there
<bddebian> It does on Processes/UVF wiki page
<LaserJock> don't look there ;-)
<Hobbsee> not when i read it..
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It does.
<Hobbsee> men
<Hobbsee> *meh
<bddebian> Hobbsee: It's in two places on that page
<Hobbsee> heh, right
* Hobbsee has selective reading ability, then
<bddebian> Which is a little confusing in and of itself ;-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Fujitsu> Processes/UVF redirects, I believe.
<bddebian> It does
<LaserJock> you need to build it in pbuilder at least
<LaserJock> so adding --logfile isn't *that* tough ;-)
<bddebian> Already done that but I didn't log it :-(
<LaserJock> well don't you just suck ;-)
<bddebian> Yes :'-(
* bddebian goes back to his hole
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I would've done it too
<LaserJock> I don't often log my pbuilders
<LaserJock> bddebian: what package are you working on?
<bddebian> uswsusp
<bddebian> starting from the botton
<bddebian> s/n/m/
<bddebian> Hmm, this diffstat output doesn't look right
<bddebian> It's just diff -ruN foo-old.orig.tar.gz foo-new.orig.tar.gz | diffstat > foo.txt right?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: folders.  not .tar.gz's
<bddebian> gah, POS, I thought you could do it right on the tarballs?
<bddebian> Obviously I haven't filed a UVFe in a while eh? :-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> maybe, dont know.  works on folders though
<bddebian> Holy crap, that's "better"
<bddebian>  38,224 insertions 36859 deletions
<bddebian> Oh, they changed the dirnames, how stupid
<LaserJock> hah
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<bddebian> FUCK
<Fujitsu> bddebian: Was?
<bddebian> It's a merge, not a sync :'-(
* bddebian weeps
<bddebian> OK, wtf is libsplashy-dev?
* bddebian is really confused now
<crimsun> what by?
<bddebian> I don't know how this built.  It b-d on libsplashy-dev which we don't seem to have
<LaserJock> was it removed?
<bddebian> Oh, though we do have libsplasy0-dev
<bddebian> Hmm
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache show libsplashy0-dev |grep ^Pro
<crimsun> Provides: libsplashy-dev
<bddebian> packages.u.c shows libsplashy0-dev binary
<crimsun> correct, 0.3.2
<crimsun> yay, fixed more conexant issues.
* crimsun test-builds
<tonyyarusso> is dholbach the main telepathy contact, or is there someone else I can poke with a question?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: ty
<bddebian> crimsun: So is libsplasy-dev an OK replacement for libusplash-dev ?
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> my understanding is that neither is a drop-in replacement for the other, but I admit to not having investigated
<crimsun> (the danger of specialisation, yadda yadda)
<bddebian> fruck
<bddebian> crimsun: Well we added libusplash to the debian package now it uses libsplashy
<bddebian> ajmitch: ?? ^^
<crimsun> which to which source package?
<crimsun> to which, rather
<bddebian> uswsusp
<Fujitsu> Gaah. Stupid sshfs-fuse FTBFS + lack of ddeb.
<crimsun> ah, I see in its changelog.
<crimsun> maybe ask mjg59 or mith after Beta's released
<crimsun> that decision's a bit more in-depth than a simple merge
<crimsun> kinda like genpower and sysv* IIRC
<tonyyarusso> Bah, #ubuntu-desktop is one of those ghost town channels.
<crimsun> err, well, it is the wee hours of the morning in EU.
<tonyyarusso> true
<bddebian> grr, no wonder I stopped trying to do anything :'-(
<bddebian> wow, some "GOD", pfft
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: sometimes
<Burgundavia> somebody want to make me happy and do a gimmie merge?
<LaserJock> bddebian: at least you tried dude
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: from Debian?
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: new upstream tarball
<bddebian> Need a UVFe :-(
<Burgundavia> I can do that
<Burgundavia> these releases are stablising/bug fixing ones
<crimsun> err, we have one for 0.2.5
<crimsun> I remember approving it
<LaserJock> !gimmie feisty
<Burgundavia> .6 is out today
<ubotu> gimmie: an elegant way to think about how you use your desktop computer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.4.repack-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 198 kB, installed size 1116 kB
* Hobbsee puts on a "dont give me email notification of all [apport]  bugs, type filter"
<bddebian> Is there any point in even syncing sysv-rc-bootsplash?
<crimsun> sure
<Fujitsu> Hm.. I wonder if there's a method of displaying upstream status in a bug listing that LP could think about implementing...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: other than the bug tracker?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: There's an option for searching for upstream status (ie. fixed upstream, needs to be forwarded, etc). I think it'd be good to display that in bug listings.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I had been hoping to find out if this was possible yet with telepathy and all:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimCalendarAutoAways
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: that would require integrating evo calendar and telepathy
<Burgundavia> something upstream is probably going to do anyway
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: It would be nice if it wasn't specific to Evo (since I use TB)
<Burgundavia> never going to happen, unless mozilla does it
<Fujitsu> Thunderbird... Calendar?
<tonyyarusso> No way to make it a generic calendar file reader?
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: yeah
<Burgundavia> mozilla crap stores their mail in a horrible horrible database
<Burgundavia> took the beagle guys three months to write a parser for mail
<bddebian> POS --logfile option
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Calendar stuff is just a .ics though
<LaserJock> wow, blog spam
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: ics is how it comes in
<bddebian> Are we supposed to Assign or Subscribe motu-uvf?
<Burgundavia> not how it stores it
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: oh
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: how's evo store?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: assign
<Burgundavia> in evolution-data-server
<Burgundavia> with known paths for getting the data out
<Burgundavia> basically, mozilla people think and act like windows people
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Thx
<tonyyarusso> I like Mozilla stuff above the hood, but the more I look under the scarier it is
<tritium> tonyyarusso: I can't even get evo to give my alarm notifications for calendar events on my exchange account
<tritium> s/my/me
<Burgundavia> evo is pretty nasty as well
<LaserJock> I like evo fairly well
<LaserJock> I just need to figure out how to get it to not take up so much space
<Burgundavia> it borks on imap, but that is because imap sucks
<LaserJock> it worked pretty well with my imap
<LaserJock> but maybe I didn't use it enough
<sladen> bddebian: libsplashy uses libusplash, or libusplash uses libsplashy?
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<ScottK> Heya TheMuso.
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso -s
* RAOF is assuming MOTUs includes people just hanging around in -motu :)
* ScottK did too.
<white> and what about people who are just sneaking in from time to time? :)
<RAOF> I think we kill them.
<RAOF> With a sword.
<LaserJock> !
<white> waaaaaaaah
<bddebian> Hi TheMuso
<RAOF> Just a single sword, for the entire channel.  It's like a gestalt thing.
<LaserJock> white is certainly welcome
<white> LaserJock: thanks :)
<RAOF> :)
* RAOF is yet to find the best sarcasm-calibration for IRC
<bddebian> RAOF: Join the club :-)
<ScottK> Around here I think doing things with something sharp and pointy is already taken...
<ScottK> Oops.  There I went and killed the conversation again and it wasn't even by requesting a package review.
<bddebian> heh
* ScottK is off to bed.  Good night all.
<Fujitsu> Night ScottK.
<RAOF> Nigth ScottK 
<bddebian> Gnight ScottK
<LaserJock> RAOF: it's all good if you end it with a ;-)
<RAOF> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to change the e-mail address on a gpg key, or do I need a new one?  If the latter, can I transfer the signatures I have?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: You can have multiple name/email pairs on a key.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Can I add them in seahorse or should I just use gpg on cli?
<Fujitsu> Seahorse will do it... Under the `Names and Signatures' tab of the properties of your key, AFAICR.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: found it
<tonyyarusso> ty
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Why did my signatures just disappear?
<Fujitsu> Probably because Seahorse's ListView generation is still dodgy.
<tonyyarusso> okay
<Fujitsu> It's very unlikely it has actually removed them.
<tonyyarusso> gpg --list-keys still looks ok
<nixternal> what does our kernel contain out-of-the-box that makes it "non-free"?
<Fujitsu> There is firmware for some Intel wireless cards.
<Fujitsu> Probably a bit more.
<nixternal> orly
<racarr> anyone have time to look at the packaging on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4733 ?
<RAOF> Oooh, taht's why you're not using CDBS' python rules.
<racarr> um?
<racarr> What do you mean?
<RAOF> Actually, is that package going to have the magic dh_pycentral calls?
<RAOF> I mean, your diff.gz suggests that you're not using CDBS' python class.
<RAOF> You manually call dh_pythoncentral in binary-install/beryl-settings, but that won't get called anywhere else, right?
<racarr> um, I just realized something
<ajmitch> afternoon
<racarr> when I used beryl-settings/beryl-settings-simple packaging
<racarr> ...wait damnit
<racarr> I copied the wrong debian directory in there
<RAOF> !
<ajmitch> yay, work is finished for the week
<RAOF> Good thing I took a cursory look at that then, racarr  :)
<racarr> well, no but I seem to have the rules from beryl-settings oO
<racarr> maybe I copied it intending to change it but forgot
<RAOF> Also, shouldn't pycompat be 2?
<racarr> how does pycompat work?
<RAOF> AFAIK, there are two valid values, 1 & 2.
<RAOF> They change the behaviour of dh_python, from memory.
<RAOF> With pycompat = 2, you don't need to call dh_python at all, just dh_pythoncentral (or _support)
<RAOF> (And dh_python will complain if you call it)
<racarr> RAOF: Ah, yeah that's what I want then
<imbrandon> moins fellas
<RAOF> hello imbrandon 
<nixternal> holy jeesh, it is mornin' already
<nixternal> wasabi imbrandon
* RAOF is always reminded of the "Ibrandilon" dragon-like thing of D&D :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: is it?
<LaserJock> imbrandon!!!!
<nixternal> ya LaserJock, here in the real world it is
<nixternal> it is never am at the bunny ranch ;p
<LaserJock> hah
<imbrandon> beta ship yet?>
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> delayed
<imbrandon> LaserJock, !!!!1111eleventyone!!!!
<LaserJock> 1 day
<tritium> I hope the beta doesn't ship before atheros support is fixed
<nixternal> just like every other release
<TheMuso> Heya imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<nixternal> tritium: ahh, atheros is broke? I just argued that Atheros works out of the box...oops
* tritium has a useless AR5212 in his T43p
<nixternal> the guy is like, dude, I am using Feisty and it doesn't work!
<tritium> nixternal: it doesn't
<TheMuso> ~/c
<LaserJock> nixternal: I finally figured out why it take so long to get the garbage removed here
<tritium> And the thing is, atheros worked fine on edgy
<tritium> even dapper, for that matter
<nixternal> see, my new lappy uses the wonderful ndiswrapper, but my old one used an Atheros card that worked out of the box in Dapper I believe and Edgy, it died before Feisty
<LaserJock> nixternal: the road to the county landfill goes right by a "ranch"
<nixternal> hehe
<TheMuso> tritium: I have an atheros based PCMCIA card hre. Should I test it?
<nixternal> LaserJock: I live by the county landfill
<TheMuso> here
<tritium> TheMuso: if you could.  Does it have AR5212 on it?
<TheMuso> tritium: I can only tell you that once I have it set up I'm affraid.
<LaserJock> tritium: how do you tell what kind it is? lspci?
<tritium> TheMuso: :)
<tritium> LaserJock: yes, lspci will tell you
<nixternal> LaserJock: you get edubuntu-docs all pretty'fied?
<LaserJock> I've got:  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212
<LaserJock> and it works fine
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs is rock solid now that I fixed that stupid linking bug that nobody has ever figured out since the kubuntu-docs package was ever created
<tritium> LaserJock: really?  On a laptop or card?
<LaserJock> nixternal: yeah, we need new pots
<LaserJock> tritium: laptop
* TheMuso boots up his rarely used notebook these days and fetches updates./
<nixternal> just goes to show, nobody cares to read about the licensing and the contributors
<nixternal> LaserJock: you need me to create them?
<tritium> LaserJock: that's very puzzling
<nixternal> xml2po -e -o output.pot $$doc/C/*.omf $$doc/C/*.xml
<LaserJock> nixternal: well, I don't *have* to, but I don't remember the xml2pot line off the top of my head
<nixternal> haha, now you do :)
<tritium> LaserJock: you're networked through ath0 right now?
<LaserJock> tritium: sure
<nixternal> I will do it right now
<LaserJock> tritium: worked out-of-the-box for me
<tritium> LaserJock: on latest feisty kernel (2.6.20-12.20)?
<LaserJock>  2.6.20-12-generic
<LaserJock> it's .19 though
<imbrandon> WHAT !!>! you dident update the instant it came out? shame on you </sarcasim>
<LaserJock> heh
<tritium> Well, I don't know what's up then...
<tritium> .19 horribly broke this thinkpad with ICH6 and sata drive
<TheMuso> AR5212
<tritium> Works for you too, TheMuso?
<TheMuso> tritium: hold on
<TheMuso> ok don't appear to have lrm installed.
<TheMuso> Give me a few minutes.
<tritium> thanks
* TheMuso needs to install new kernel first. :)
* ajmitch should probably dist-upgrade the laptop
<RAOF> racarr: 3 more uploads to REVU?
<racarr> 3? I know I uploaded once...
<racarr> I don't recall 3
<racarr> err
<racarr> 2
<racarr> pycompat and rules
<TheMuso> tritium: Are you able to scan for APs?
<TheMuso> from the CLI?
<tritium> TheMuso: I can scan, yes,  but I can't connect, or at least authenticate.
<TheMuso> hm ok.
<tritium> What are you able to do?
<TheMuso> I am able to scan, but I currently don't have my wireless network set up with the device for wpa.
<TheMuso> So can't fully test at this point.
<TheMuso> give me a sec and I
<tritium> Thanks for what you've tried.
<TheMuso> give me a sec and I'll quickly switch to wep for the test
<tritium> BenC just told me that the -13 upload will have a new atheros driver.  Hopefully that will work.
<TheMuso> When is that due?
<tritium> I didn't ask.
<TheMuso> yeah I can see that.
* TheMuso peaks into -kernel
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Monday ;)
<TheMuso> just saw that as well
<joejaxx> how is everyone? :)
<LaserJock> hi joejaxx 
<joejaxx> hello LaserJock 
<joejaxx> LaserJock: i am testing out the altdisc i just built :)
<joejaxx> i had to rebuilt tasksel though
<LaserJock> oh? why?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: to include the fluxbuntu task
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I thought you could just drop it in?
<LaserJock> I didn't think you needed to rebuild tasksel to get them in
<joejaxx> drop in which?
<joejaxx> the fluxbuntu task?
<imbrandon> yea
<LaserJock> joejaxx: you should be able to drop in a .desc in /usr/share/tasksel/
<LaserJock> that could be in a fluxbuntu-settings or whatever
<joejaxx> i mean for the debian discs
<joejaxx> like this
<joejaxx> # Install the Ubuntu desktop.
<joejaxx> tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect fluxbuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> hmm
<vil> imbrandon, hi
<joejaxx> that is from the preseed file
<joejaxx> in /preseed/ubuntu.seed on the altdisc is
<LaserJock> hmm, so what does that read?
<joejaxx> that reads the packages to be installed
<joejaxx> after the core system
<joejaxx> ubuntu uses task-fields
<joejaxx> where it selects the packages based on the seed association
<joejaxx> for example
<joejaxx> apt-cache show gedit|grep Task
<joejaxx> shows 
<joejaxx> Task: ubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> sure
<joejaxx> so tasksel picks by that
<joejaxx> i have to use the list method
<joejaxx> where i list the individual packages in the fluxbuntu-desktop task
<LaserJock> right
<joejaxx> that is why i had to rebuild it
<joejaxx> to include that file
<LaserJock> but you have to put that in tasksel?
<joejaxx> yeah
* Hobbsee waves
<LaserJock> I would have thought you could put the file in any package
<joejaxx> hello Hobbsee :)
<tritium> Hi Hobbsee, joejaxx
<joejaxx> hello tritium 
<joejaxx> LaserJock: tasksel is installed as minimal right?
<joejaxx> so when the d-i calls it
<joejaxx> my fluxbuntu-default-settings package would not be installed yet
<LaserJock> joejaxx: doh, right
<LaserJock> you can tell how many alt discs I've built ;-)
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> i am trying to keep package rebuild down to a minimum
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> I know
<LaserJock> I was just looking into tasksel a little for Edubuntu
<nixternal> go to sleep!
<LaserJock> but obviously if the packages aren't installed yet there isn't much you can do
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> sudo shutdown NOW!!!
<LaserJock> nixternal: I'm doing data analysis for a gorup meeting tomorrow
<nixternal> have fun nerd! ;p
<LaserJock> I've probably got a couple more hours in me
<nixternal> I need to wake up in a few hours and take my dog to get snipped
<nixternal> maybe after this, the pitbull will feel like the king again, and not the 9 pound runt
<LaserJock> heh
<nixternal> LaserJock: thanks for rocking out the edubuntu-docs though! very much appreciated
<imbrandon> vil, hello
<imbrandon> heya hoora_ 
<imbrandon> err Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> damn tab
<nixternal> wth
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon 
<LaserJock> nixternal: np, I'll probably try to get a package to ogra tomorrow
<nixternal> rock on, if you can't leave me a message and I will rock one out. I am doing absolutely nothing but Kubuntu and whatever you need type stuff
<imbrandon> ugh , anyone have any idea about this ?
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11617/
<nixternal> then I am off to KDE land for a while
<imbrandon> i have libssl-dev installed
<joejaxx> grrrr no installable kernel found
<Lutin> hey there
<imbrandon> ello Lutin 
<Lutin> heya imbrandon 
<LaserJock> nixternal: yeah, I figured you had enough with Kubuntu docs so I thought I'd just get edubuntu-docs ready to translate
<imbrandon> hrm libssl-dev is what provides the openssl libs for that to link against right ?
* imbrandon is stumped
<joejaxx> LaserJock: installation failed :P "no installable kernel found"
<joejaxx> 6/win 78
<joejaxx> bah
<LaserJock> I've always wondered if that meant it found a kernel, it just couldn't install it
<LaserJock> :-)
<joejaxx> 6/win 78 < i always do that
<joejaxx> LaserJock: :)
<LaserJock> hmm
<joejaxx> let me mount the image
<LaserJock> is /win an irssi command?
<joejaxx> yeah
<Lutin> yes
<imbrandon> yea
<LaserJock> I see people using it all the time
<joejaxx> lol
<LaserJock> I've never used it
<joejaxx> atleast i am not the only one messing up /win commands :)
<imbrandon> LaserJock, /win is how you change "tabs" in irssi
<imbrandon> to diffrent channels  or queries
<LaserJock> I just use Esc-<number>
<imbrandon> that works if you have less than 10
<joejaxx> i am in too many channels :\
<LaserJock> mine goes past 10
<joejaxx> i had to start using
<joejaxx>  /win GOTO #channelnamehere
<LaserJock> you do q for 11, w for 12 and so on
<LaserJock> I usually never get past t
<nixternal> imbrandon: did you recently install libssl-dev?
<imbrandon> LaserJock, that onyl works till "o" or 19
<tritium> I use Alt-<number>
<nixternal> you can always try to ldconfig and try again. I had a similar issue recently and running ldconfig after installing some libs fixed the issue
<LaserJock> tritium: hmm, that switches gnome-terminal tabs for me
<imbrandon> nixternal, i got it, i had to --with-ssl and div it the dir
<joejaxx> LaserJock: same here
<tritium> LaserJock: ah, I don't use gnome terminal tabs
<nixternal> I thought I saw --with-ssl in there
<tritium> On the Mac, I use Esc, though
<joejaxx> that is why i just type it manually
<nixternal> OK, maybe I didn't
<LaserJock> well, I try to keep the number of channels down
<LaserJock> < 10
<imbrandon> i have about 50 open most of the time
<imbrandon> sometimes lots more or lots less
<imbrandon> but avg 50
<LaserJock> ugg
<LaserJock> I'd die
<Lutin> hrmm..why do I get a timeout when trying to upload to universe :/
<tritium> Wow
<joejaxx> imbrandon: 02:49 318                      #qemu           freenode
<joejaxx> lol
<imbrandon> ?
<joejaxx> that is from /win list
<joejaxx> time channel-number channel-name network
<imbrandon> window-number , but yea ;)
<joejaxx> yeah :)
<LaserJock> my gosh
<LaserJock> I think I'm going to be sick of Google by the time SoC is over
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: why so?
<joejaxx> ah i know why it says that know
<joejaxx> there is a kernel image present
<joejaxx> it is not the newest one
<LaserJock> I've been fielding "OMG SOC, what should I do, PLZ HELP!" in #edubuntu all day
<imbrandon> lol
<racarr> we experience simila things in #beryl without any special event
<joejaxx> lol someone should make a bot trigger
<joejaxx> so it pms them the information
<joejaxx> PM's
<racarr> in other news, anyone have time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4736
<joejaxx> oh that reminds me
<joejaxx> time to see if 1.0rc3 hit debian experimental
<racarr> I don't actually need it uploaded by someone here, just need the packaging looked over before I bug someone from desktop, or something along those lines to upload it
<imbrandon> anyone else made an upload to the archive today /
<imbrandon> ?
* Fujitsu attacks Hobbsee with an axe instead/
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Hobbsee
* Fujitsu was kicked off #ubuntu-motu by Hobbsee (wussy axe...)
<LaserJock> ouch
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: he tried to steal my stick!
<LaserJock> so you shoot him in the knees
<LaserJock> break is fingers
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: heh
<LaserJock> and whack him in the head with a broomstick? 
<LaserJock> shesh
<Fujitsu> Well, I /did/ attack her with her stick first.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch!
<imbrandon> heya aussies ( and NZ ) peeps
<Fujitsu> Hi ajmitch, imbrandon.
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> happy universe hug day
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach.
<dholbach> hey Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> We're without a functional Ubugtu, unfortunately :(
<LaserJock> hi dholbach 
* LaserJock hugs dholbach 
<ajmitch> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey LaserJock, hey ajmitch
* dholbach hugs LaserJock back
<racarr> ...hug...day?
<dholbach> for closing a but you get a hug!
<StevenK> But.
* StevenK smirks
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> s/but/bug/
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> lalala
* dholbach needs to make some tea
<dholbach> . o O { mmmmh, tea }
<Burgundavia> I am hunting people to down to help finish https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta
<Burgundavia> needs to be done before I get up in 8 hours, hence the delay
<vil> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey vil
<vil> I did the upload and its waiting in the queue, anything else I should do regarding it?
<stgraber> morning
<dholbach> vil: no, nothing
<Fujitsu> [insert core-dev here] , can you please approve the release nomination on bug #94966?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94966 in hashcash "[dapper]  CVE-2006-3251: buffer overflow" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94966
<dholbach> Fujitsu: looking
<dholbach> done
<Fujitsu> Thanks dholbach.
<dholbach> de rien
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: didn't we have a bug about getting release nomination priviledges?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I think... Or I may have just mentioned it to BjornT or similar.
<LaserJock> it's rather silly that only core-devs can do it
<Fujitsu> I don't find it ideal to have to bug people frequently, although the response is prompt.
<Fujitsu> There's no bug that I can find.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: shall we file one?
<LaserJock> I can't find one either
<Fujitsu> I shall file one, as I've had to bug people about it a lot of times.
* Fujitsu spends 20 seconds waiting for the page to load.
<Fujitsu> ... only to be missing the CSS. Great.
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu> I seem to remember that it was something about Ubuntu policy that they weren't going to mess with, when I last brought it up in #launchpad. I don't see how it could exactly be Ubuntu policy that core-devs have to approve release nominations.
<vil> hey imbrandon, looking for you couple of days :)
<imbrandon> vil, i'm arround, just not when you are ;)
<imbrandon> wasup?
<vil> imbrandon, i love the idea of build servers you seem to be implementing
<vil> however, i was not able to get in there
<vil> my ssh key is on lp
<imbrandon> vil, are you a MOTU ?
<vil> yes
<imbrandon> hrm one sec
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I thought core-dev used to be listed as the ubuntu drivers
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Aren't they now?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> Driver: is blank
<Fujitsu> Er... How strange.
<Fujitsu> THey used to be, I know.
<LaserJock> or rather None
<LaserJock> I wondered if that was the reason
<racarr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/92264 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92264 in tilda "[apport]  tilda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<racarr> either I'm missing something
<racarr> or tilda is declaring a char = NULL
<Fujitsu> The Driver has those permissions on other pillars, so I presumed so too.
<racarr> then calling XOpenDisplay (that char)
<racarr> oO
<dholbach> sounds like a very reproducible crash then :)
<dholbach> the upstream author is quite quick to respond
<Fujitsu> Ah, the Registrant is ubuntu-core-dev, which has a superset of Driver permissions, I believe.
<imbrandon> vil, everything seems fine, i just checked that your acocount exists etc, what error are you getting when you use "ssh vil@aurora.ubuntuwire.com" from a machine with your ssh key on it
<racarr> I'll do a debian/patches for now
<vil> imbrandon, that's silly but i can't tell you right now, because i left my ssh key on my laptop and i am in the office now
<racarr> should try and reproduce it first 
<vil> which time can i get you?
<imbrandon> vil, i'll be here for atleaste 6 more hours
<LaserJock> darn it, I need to tell my boss about exception handling
<LaserJock> i put a . instead of a , and it crashes
<racarr> oh dear god
<racarr> it's way too early
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu> Great coding.
<racarr> ...if you pass null it just defaults to getenv("DISPLAY")
<LaserJock> and since the "UI" is driven by , and /
<LaserJock> it makes a difernece I guess
<vil> imbrandon, hmmmm, still in the office. i will try that later, if i see you active
<vil> imbrandon, anyway thanks
<LaserJock> maybe I could get my boss to upgrade to ncurses
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> a real UI makeover
<imbrandon> vil, np
<imbrandon> vil, just fyi ajmitch and siretart also can help you with login problems on those boxes
<LaserJock> man, if you guys could only see this, I swear you'd have a hard time complaining about UIs
<imbrandon> if i'm not arround
<imbrandon> LaserJock, hehe
<LaserJock> the command to save data is ,,,,,-1/
<LaserJock> completly obvious I know ;-)
<racarr> it's like emacs except worse
<LaserJock> ah, well maybe that's where he gets it
<imbrandon> hahaha
<LaserJock> he does virtually everything in emacs
<siretart> imbrandon: ?
<imbrandon> wow, emacs should die
<siretart> imbrandon: nooooo!
<StevenK> imbrandon: Should it?
<siretart> emacs rocks!
<siretart> :)
<imbrandon> siretart, i was telling vil you could also help him with probalems on the build-network
* StevenK sharpens a few knifes.
<imbrandon> if i wasent here
<imbrandon> he said he has been trying to get me for days on irc ;)
<siretart> imbrandon: ah
<Hobbsee> StevenK: dont do that.  and remember you need to vote tomorrow.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Spoil all my fun, why don't you. :-P
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> i'm too young to die
<LaserJock> pfft
<LaserJock> imbrandon's ooooold
<imbrandon> shhh
* StevenK uploads a fix for #82310 and #82309.
<StevenK> Does that mean I get two hugs?
<LaserJock> hmm
* Fujitsu hugs StevenK twice.
* StevenK grins.
<StevenK> Thanks, Fujitsu
<LaserJock> I was just going to give you a hug and a ^5
* StevenK high fives LaserJock back
<racarr> took me a while to realize you weren't giving him a to the fifth
<racarr> and I thought it was another inside joke I wasn't aware of :p
<LaserJock> hehe
<StevenK> racarr: Muahaha
* LaserJock hands racarr a pony
<racarr> Yay?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yep, i will!
<StevenK> Hobbsee: :-P
* Hobbsee hugs StevenK as well, and tickles him
<StevenK> Argh!
<StevenK> That tickles!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: behave
<imbrandon> ugh , i wanted a pony
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> yes. pointy sticks do that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: NOYOUCANTHAVEAPONY
<imbrandon> guess i'll have to fix a bug or two tonight
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fiddlesticks
<racarr> imbrandon: I'll trade you a pony for your GPG and SSH private keys
<Fujitsu> ENOPONIES
<Hobbsee> racarr: and passphrase :P
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<racarr> Hobbsee: And first born child
<Hobbsee> racarr: heh
<racarr> Hobbsee: True
<LaserJock> racarr: shesh, that's an awful lot for a stinkin' pony
<racarr> LaserJock: Yeah probably I'm actually good with just the SSH keys
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I think it's a fair trade
<imbrandon> racarr, hahaha
* imbrandon guards his gpg key safely
<racarr> just the ssh key is fine
<imbrandon> sure, as soon as i remove it from all systems that have my pubkey ;)
<racarr> except a gutted pony then
<racarr> expect*
<imbrandon> lol
* StevenK installs dbs on his machine and feels dirty.
<imbrandon> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
<racarr> :(
<racarr> How did you get my picture?!
<Hobbsee> StevenK: dbs?
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> just as long as it's not yada
<StevenK> dbs is a pox, almost as bad.
<imbrandon> dbs?
<StevenK> Friggin tarball-in-a-tarball build systems
<StevenK> imbrandon: You. Don't. Want. To. Know.
<imbrandon> ugh, those suck
<imbrandon> man i'm out of practice, its taken me 2 hours to make this package from scratch
<imbrandon> and its a simple one binary package ;)
<siretart> imbrandon: nobody told you that packaging was easy ;)
<StevenK> Hooray for being completly obtuse and non-obvious, dbs-edit-patch!
<imbrandon> siretart, hahah yea but it seems like it used to be alot simpler , or atleaste go faster
<siretart> imbrandon: depends. but in general, with dh_make as template, it should go rather fast
<imbrandon> siretart, yea 
<StevenK> imbrandon: It wasn't simpler, you've just gotten dumber. Or something. :-P
<racarr> StevenK: I like cdbs-edit-patch though
<imbrandon> mostly tracking all the copyright info and stuff is whats takin em time
<imbrandon> siretart, ^^
<StevenK> racarr: dpatch-edit-patch is nice too.
<imbrandon> the actual package took about 2 seconds with dh_make
<racarr> I haven't seen that
* siretart had to look at quilt for the ffmpeg package. that one is nice as well!
<imbrandon> hum i wonder when the beryl will un-stick from NEW
* imbrandon ducks
<racarr> imbrandon: Me too :(
<siretart> has the licence issues been sorted out?
<racarr> apparently people just haven't had time to look at it
<racarr> siretart: Yes we spent a 'bit' of time on that
<imbrandon> siretart, yea
<siretart> great
<imbrandon> siretart, we spent about 150 man hours on it this week
<siretart> the archive dudes have probably been very busy on the Beta release today
<racarr> siretart: Yeah espescially with the kernel regression
<siretart> I suspect so
<imbrandon> siretart, yea , sabdfl said he was wating them to poke it before beta
<imbrandon> but yea
<imbrandon> i imagine its been shelfed till after beta now
<racarr> imbrandon: I'm probably going to apply for membership and MOTU shortly afterwards next community council meeting, I've done a bit of packaging in the interim and will get in some more practice in the mean time...
<racarr> but it seems like it's the best way for me to be able to maintain the Beryl packages, and I can do other stuff when I have time
<imbrandon> racarr, great, let me know if i can help you and feel free to put me as a ref on your MOTU app
<racarr> Thanks
<siretart> racarr: Sounds great! :)
<imbrandon> hrm whats the marco for extra configure flags in cdbs ?
<imbrandon> man i feel so out of practice
* imbrandon pouts
<imbrandon> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS ?
* imbrandon is pretty sure thats it
<Hobbsee> yeah.  : on the end, iirc.
<imbrandon> ;)yea :=
* StevenK uploads a fix for #59736, too.
* Hobbsee drops a cricket down StevenK's back, instead of a hug
<StevenK> That isn't very nice.
<Hobbsee> really?  they might give good back massages.  you never know
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> ^5's StevenK anyway
* StevenK high fives imbrandon back
<racarr> I think you would have some larger problems
<racarr> if a cricket had the weight to massage your back
<imbrandon> ugh, you gotta love upstreams sometime ...
<imbrandon> install: @echo @echo ezbounce can be installed anywhere! @echo
* imbrandon grumbles
<racarr> oO
<racarr> Mm, I'll be back in 20-30 minutes then I'm going to try and hunt down some X bugs
<dholbach> rock on racarr
<dholbach> tepsipakki will be quite happy
<racarr> nevermind the 20-30 minutes thing :p, I had less (read none) to do than I though
<tepsipakki> yes, please help me :)
<racarr> tepsipakki: Anything in particular that needs looking at?
<tepsipakki> cleanup
<tepsipakki> there are hundreds of reports, dupes most likely too
<tepsipakki> and pinging people to try feisty beta
<tepsipakki> what hardware do you have?
<racarr> Any sort of tag for X bugs?
<racarr> and um, nvidia 6200, ati X300, and i945
<tepsipakki> I haven't used tags..
<tepsipakki> maybe I just should learn how to use them efficiently
<tepsipakki> if you know your hardware well enough you could look at the driver bugs
* dholbach hugs tepsipakki
* tepsipakki hugs dholbach back
* Fujitsu grumbles about lightning causing power failures, then the power company predicting several hours to restore, when it only took 30 minutes.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I think I'd be happy that it was shorter than predicted
<Fujitsu> Sort of.
<Fujitsu> But we'd just got out a number of candles and similar.
<Fujitsu> When the power came back on.
<racarr> dear god, there are a lot of old bugs
<Fujitsu> racarr: Yeah, but more new ones.
<LaserJock> we have bugs??
<racarr> Mm I need to find the best way to find good bugs in launchpad on specific subjects
<Hobbsee> racarr: by source package?
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!!!
<dholbach> tepsipakki, racarr: if you figure out good searches or search terms or whatever, I'd suggest you write them down - so people can help you with bug triage
<Fujitsu> I've been looking for good bugs all day, they're a little hard to find :-/
<racarr> Hobbsee: There are lots of source packages for X bugs
<dholbach> tepsipakki, racarr: I started http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries - which I hope will help new bug squad members to find their way in
<racarr> dholbach: Ok, good deal
* dholbach hugs racarr
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I just fixed 3
<LaserJock> what the heck?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: But you're StevenK.
<Hobbsee> racarr: true
<LaserJock> where did you find all the easy ones?
<StevenK> In Launchpad
* LaserJock thinks StevenK is trolling the desktop-file tag
* StevenK ducks
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Heheh, probably.
<StevenK> Actually, none of the 3 bugs have anything to do with .desktop files
<Fujitsu> Unfortunately, it seems that most of the {un,mult}iverse bugs are legitimate.
<racarr> Hobbsee: I think you are just teasing me with true now
<Hobbsee> racarr: i'll tease you with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  next, dont worry...
<StevenK> Heh
<racarr> mm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bugs
<racarr> that's a lot of bugs
<Tonio_> dholbach: thanks for pommed uvf approval ;) just waiting for a third yes now
<LaserJock> ewww, X bugs
<dholbach> Tonio_: you need two
<racarr> Has anyone else seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/91351 ?
<racarr> Because I definitely have
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91351 in xorg "X.Org segfaults after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<racarr> not personally, but seen the same bug other places
<racarr> anyone have any leads?
<Tonio_> dholbach: perfect then :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: sorry for the stupid question, but that's the first time I propose a non ubuntu1 package ;)
<Tonio_> should I request for a package sync or just upload ?
<racarr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/91351 ==  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/60288 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91351 in xorg "X.Org segfaults after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<tepsipakki> racarr: you can join #ubuntu-bugs :)
<dholbach> Tonio_: hehe - let it be synced - just subscribe ubuntu-archive
<racarr> err
<racarr> no it's definitely not
<racarr> heh
<racarr> I should have read more
<racarr> :p
<Tonio_> okay thanks ;)
<tepsipakki> we can continue on these there
<Tonio_> dholbach: one
<Tonio_> s/one/done
* Tonio_ takes a strong coffee, as still half-sleeping...
<imbrandon> Tonio_, american coffee ;)
<imbrandon> moins dholbach 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hahaha
<imbrandon> Tonio_, hehe
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<Tonio_> imbrandon: worst coffee ever ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea i konw , rember the convo at google about it ;)
<StevenK> Oh yes!
<Tonio_> dark colored water, that's it :)
<imbrandon> lol
<StevenK> sabdfl just approved my -core-dev membership
<Tonio_> StevenK: congrats ;)
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Congratulations!
<StevenK> Tonio_, Fujitsu: Thanks :-)
<TheMuso> If nobody is working on bug 88054, I'm looking at it now.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88054 in ubuntustudio-meta "supercollider install failed dependencies problem libjack>0-80 but 0-100 is installed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88054
<dholbach> StevenK: congratulations!
<LaserJock> *\o/*
<StevenK> dholbach, LaserJock: Thanks :-)
<Q-FUNK> congrats, StevenK
<LaserJock> I need to go for core-dev some time soonish
<LaserJock> I was going to after Mt. View
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: then you'll forget about MOTU?
<LaserJock> but haven't had time to work on Main stuff much
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: heh, you guys don't need me ;-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yes we do
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i dident forget about MOTU :)
* Fujitsu hits LaserJock for being stupid.
<LaserJock> doh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, you're just at work most of the time :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hehe i do more from work than i do home
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> hit a . instead of a /
<LaserJock> and got a core dump
<imbrandon> lol
* StevenK uploads a fix for #93664
<Fujitsu> Bug #93664
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93664 in libapache-mod-backhand "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93664
<Hobbsee> siretart: do you think we could have a decision on https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/85109 ?  you're a uvf person, arent you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85109 in krusader "please sync krusader [universe]  from Debian experimental [main] " [Undecided,Needs info]  
<StevenK> There. Bug number 5 fixed.
<TheMuso> bug 5
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<TheMuso> StevenK: ???
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I presume you mean your fifth bug for tonight.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Correct.
<TheMuso> ah ok
* StevenK chuckles at confusing TheMuso.
<TheMuso> StevenK: My attention is mostly elsewhere tonight.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Ah.
<Fujitsu> I jumped to that conclusion first, then quickly realised that that was way out of the Ubuntu range.
<siretart> Hobbsee: as kubuntu dev, how 'risky' would you consider the new crusader?
<Hobbsee> siretart: i do trust fabo's judgement, and i do know that there are various problems with the current one.  i also know that it's not *that* high a profile kde app
<Hobbsee> but i have not tried it.
<siretart> Hobbsee: I'm looking for reasons to approve the package. I have the feeling that the upgrade is too large for having it in feisty. Wouldn't it be better to have it in feisty-backports? this way we had both versions
<siretart> Hobbsee: various problems which are documented in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> siretart: some of them, yeah.  and that people are being told in the main channels to use the beta outside of reops, rather than use the one in them
<Hobbsee> siretart: i mean, yeah, it's big.  but it appears to have fixed a lot.  i dont think backports are a solution
<siretart> with this rationale we should ship it at all.
<siretart> why?
<Hobbsee> siretart: well, not to bugfixes of apps
<siretart> I'd agree if the changes would focus on bugfixes
<siretart> the changes are imho too large for a pure 'bugfix release'
<Hobbsee> siretart: i'm confident in the fact that if debian hasnt had any major bugs filed on it, then it must be pretty reasonable.
<Hobbsee> hrm.  has some.
<dholbach> looking at crasher bugs for ~2,5 days scared the shit out of me
<Hobbsee> oh, only for 0.7
<siretart> Hobbsee: which haven't been fixed in 0.8
<LaserJock> dholbach: I would have thought it would scare the bugs out of you
<MagnusR> Hi. Anyone has a suggestion of a source package that creates binary-, library-, and kernel-module-packages?
<Hobbsee> siretart: i dont have a particularly good set of arguments for including it, only a feeling of "we probably want this, as the other one has so many bugs too"
<Hobbsee> so it should be a net effect on bugcount.
<Hobbsee> siretart: for packages maintained in debian & ubuntu, you have to check debian too, of course
<imbrandon> ajmitch, you still arround ?
<imbrandon> ugh
<imbrandon> siretart, got a sec ?
<imbrandon> or anyone for that matter
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11628/
<imbrandon> wth is it creaing directorys in /usr/bin
<jussi01> morning motu's, can someone tell me which package exactly I am missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11632/
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'd need to see the source.
<imbrandon> StevenK, one sec
<StevenK> jussi01: libgtk2.0-dev
<StevenK> imbrandon: Unpack it on intrepid or something.
<jussi01> thanks StevenK 
<imbrandon> StevenK, its in /home/imbrandon/files/ezbounce on intrepid
<StevenK> imbrandon: I can't read ezbounce-1.99.3/{ezb,sample}.conf
<imbrandon> hum cp the tar.gz from that ~/files
<imbrandon> and unpack it
<imbrandon> thats what i scp'd there
<imbrandon> i dont ahve it installing the conf or man yet
<imbrandon> have*
<StevenK> ezbounce usr/bin/ezbounce
<StevenK> ezb usr/bin/ezb
<StevenK> I wonder why it creates directories.
<StevenK> Really, I do.
<imbrandon> zomg
* imbrandon headdesks
<StevenK> imbrandon: Sorry, I shouldn't laugh. :-)
<imbrandon> hahah np, thats my fault
<imbrandon> man some nights
<StevenK> "Files named debian/package.install list the files to install into each package and the directory they should be installed to." -- dh_install(1)
<StevenK> imbrandon: Okay, I'm done poking fun. :-)
<imbrandon> hahahah right on , i deserve it
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> now to make a non-existant manpage
<imbrandon> StevenK, while you have that open, mind looking how i handled the "make install" via the debian/rules ?
<imbrandon> is that kosher just unsetting it like that
<imbrandon> since if you look at the upstreams make install target its fskin stupid
<StevenK> imbrandon: You say, after I deleted the directory and logged out.
<imbrandon> hahah 
<StevenK> Gimme a sec
<imbrandon> k
<StevenK> So there is no install target?
<imbrandon> well there IS but its litterly "@echo : install this ANYWHERE@@"
<imbrandon> from upstream
<StevenK> Idiots.
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> so instead of patching the makefile.in , i opted to unset it and just use a package.install
<imbrandon> is that kosher ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: Just comment it saying "make install is useless"
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> ahh little more sane now ....
<imbrandon> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2007-03-23 06:27 ./usr/bin/
<imbrandon> -rwxr-xr-x root/root    238632 2007-03-23 06:27 ./usr/bin/ezbounce
<imbrandon> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2007-03-23 06:27 ./etc/
<imbrandon> -rw-r--r-- root/root      2825 2006-08-02 23:49 ./etc/ezb.conf
<imbrandon> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2007-03-23 06:27 ./usr/bin/ezb -> ezbounce
* imbrandon calms down and grabs some mt dew
* proppy hugs dholbach
<proppy> dholbach: hug day ?
<siretart> Hobbsee: if it has a "a net effect on bugcount", then I'd say it's better to have known bugs than unknown bugs
<siretart> imbrandon: sorry, no idea
<siretart> Hobbsee: I'm very undecided. on the one hand it the massive bugfixes sound good to me, on the other hand, the diff looks quite risky which makes me think it would be better to have it in -backports
<Hobbsee> siretart: meh.  i'm not about to argue.  weighing up the possible problems, my opinion is that "i think this is worht having".
<siretart> Hobbsee: ok. noted.
<racarr> Hobbsee: I expected you to say 'true'
<Hobbsee> and certainly was at the point that the sync request was filed, incidnetly, as we had more time to test.
<siretart> Hobbsee: let's make a deal: if you manage to make a couple of kubuntu devs advocating the new version (like I tested the new package and I think it's worth to have it), I'll be happy
<Hobbsee> siretart: let's make another deal - that you wont do this again for the basket fix, which is coming RSN.
<AstralJava> gnome experts around? I thought I'd look into that straw problem, and to my surprise I can't find a schemas/ directory inside my .gconf. Should I be worried?
<siretart> Hobbsee: sounds promising :)
<Hobbsee> siretart: well, one was the guy who filed the sync request.    testing it out here, it seems to work fine.
<Hobbsee> nice piece of software, actually.  very kde-like with so many options, though
* siretart can't comment on that. I'm not a kde user
<StevenK> stevenk@intrepid:~$ diff -u [il] -updmap.cfg
<StevenK> stevenk@intrepid:~$ 
* StevenK cries
<geser> lupine_85, racarr: in case you didn't notice: some beryl packages passed NEW
<racarr> geser: I was just told!
<racarr> all of them
<Hobbsee> siretart: didnt think you were.  that's why for all of these uvfe's they went thru the kubuntu devs first, asking the question  of "do we think this si worth having, so late in the release cycle"
<Hobbsee> because we *knew* that UVF people, for the most part, dont run kde, so dont know.
<lupine_85> w00t
<Hobbsee> geser: lupine_85 they all did
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: but are about to get a whole stack of bugs filed on them, which need fixing within the next month
<siretart> Hobbsee: well, sure. the changes are still big however.
<lupine_85> hehe, sure thing
<Hobbsee> siretart: true that.  which is what we thought through
<siretart> Hobbsee: it would help (at least me) a lot, if the kubuntu devs that the uvf request went through would make their discussions and rationale directly in launchpad
<siretart> Hobbsee: and this is what I've basically asked for
<Hobbsee> siretart: ugh
<siretart> well, why 'ugh'? you can't expect me to follow #kubuntu-devel as well for uvf requests ;)
<Hobbsee> siretart: right now, we've got stuff in main that's off far more importance.  if you're going to insist on other stuff to do with that now, when it was filed weeks ago, then i suspect it will just get ignored.
<Hobbsee> siretart: no, i dont.  but i would expect you to take the word of someone from kubuntu council that kubuntu devs discussed this, and thought it was OK.
<siretart> Hobbsee: k. point taken.
<Hobbsee> siretart: else you get into nasty discussions over "are these people kubuntu devs if they're not in MOTU/core, etc"
<Hobbsee> and paranoia reigns
<siretart> Hobbsee: I don't like the idea to seperate MOTU and kubuntu-devs. they are all uploaders for universe after all
<siretart> Hobbsee: as kubuntu-council member, I ask you to forward the request that discussions about uvf request on kde application should please happen in launchpad, so the motu-uvf team can see them
<Hobbsee> siretart: that's not the separation.  it's not actually kubuntu-devs.  it's people who upload to kubuntu.  and it's not against the MOTU either - it's against the UVF team, who have no kde-runnign people on it, to my knowledge
<siretart> Hobbsee: upload to kubuntu? huh?
<siretart> you mean, to kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> siretart: in the future.  however, i've got more important things to do than to go and grep thru logs from a couple of months ago for the discussion.  i suspect you do too.
<Hobbsee> siretart: sorry, no.  uploaders to ubuntu, for the subset of kde-specific packages
<siretart> Hobbsee: sure. 
<Hobbsee> ie, k*, which most people wont touch.  which is fine - they dont run it.
<siretart> Hobbsee: let's continue this discussion after feisty release. I see that you'll come to sevilla as well, no?
<siretart> phob
<siretart> n
<Hobbsee> siretart: which section of the discussion?  yes, i am.
<siretart> mom
* Hobbsee really would like to revolutionize the way MOTU works.
<Hobbsee> which i'd hope to discuss and get input on in seville
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I'd first like to get a significant number of MOTU.
<siretart> improve uvf procedure of k* packages
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that would always help, yes.
* lupine_85 stands against the wall in readiness ;)
<Hobbsee> siretart: true.  that'd be nice
<lupine_85> ho hum, beryl hasn't hit the updates yet...
<Fujitsu> lupine_85: It needs to build and have its binaries accepted first.
<lupine_85> cool
<lupine_85> when emerald-themes got through, I started madly refreshing as well... :D
<imbrandon> those went in right away
<imbrandon> because it was accepted before
<imbrandon> and -manager iirc
<imbrandon> therefor dident have to hit NEW
<highvoltage> geez, beryl certainly seems to be a lot of work
<highvoltage> (packaging wise))
<racarr> um, it's just a lot of work in general
<imbrandon> yes , yes it is
* highvoltage loves the emerald themes though
<StevenK> There. Sixth bug I've fixed tonight.
<Hobbsee> hooray
* Fujitsu applauds StevenK for fixing 0.1% of our bugs.
<Fujitsu> That's more than me... I stopped doing stuff around 5pm.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Thanks. You really know how to make feel appreciated. Not.
<Fujitsu> Eek.
* Fujitsu apologises profusely :-/
* Fujitsu hides under his rock again.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Dude, don't write motivation speeches, because you suck at it. :-)
<Fujitsu> I know.
<jekil> hi
<crimsun> why is there such overt hostility toward -uvf?
<crimsun> of course if one makes the ASSUMPTION that people don't run kde, you're bound to make an ASS of yourself
<StevenK> crimsun: Because they seem to make policy decisions that are unpopular with certain groups.
<DarkSun88> Hi
<jekil> there is any how to / guidelines / policy to follow for packaging java software?
<crimsun> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/
<jekil> thanks
<imbrandon> crimsun, fwiw i dont follow the loud minority on this one
* imbrandon seems to agree with crimsun / StevenK on this one
<imbrandon> afk
<racarr> it's not a problem that most of the builds are failing because of 'Missing dependencies beryl-dev'
<racarr> is it?
<racarr> because um
<racarr> beryl-dev is there
<racarr> it just doesn't seem to have built it yet
<Fujitsu> Looks like beryl-core hasn't been accepted properly.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<racarr> but presumambly it will get to beryl-dev eventually and then try the others later
<Hobbsee> yep
<Fujitsu> Just need to ask for them to be rebuilt, probably.
<Fujitsu> Or LP will do it automatically.
<Fujitsu> Depending on how it's feeling this second.
<imbrandon> lp should do it
<racarr> why would it happen though? beryl-core seems to have built fine (on i386 at least, not done on anything else)
<Fujitsu> The binaries need to go through NEW too.
<imbrandon> it hasent been published yet
<imbrandon> even if its built
<Fujitsu> That too.
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> it will take 2 or 3 publishing runs
<racarr> mm, ok so the others can't build until beryl-core is published / through binary NEW
<imbrandon> to get everything 100%
<imbrandon> exactly
<racarr> where can I see binary NEW?
<imbrandon> racarr, same as regualr new
<imbrandon> its just binary not source
<imbrandon> ( the icon )
<imbrandon> but you cant see whats built and not published
<racarr> ah
<imbrandon> thats the bad part
<racarr> well, beryl-core is published
<racarr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/
<sistpoty> hi folks
<imbrandon> right but that dosent nessesarly make it actualy published
<imbrandon> heya sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi imbrandon
<racarr> imbrandon: But it is showing up in new with a binary icon now
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<Amaranth> heh, beryl already has bugs filed on it ;)
<Amaranth> probably some old ones we missed while clearing them out
<imbrandon> there were some before it was even in the archive
<racarr> apparently mithrandir has a slew of bugs waiting for us
<Amaranth> yeah, that's what i mean
<Amaranth> we were just rejecting them because beryl wasn't in the archive
<Amaranth> racarr: i'm betting you get more bug reports than you would expect, it's kind of depressing
<racarr> maybe, but right now I'm waiting for mithrandirs ' Do this soon or we'll kick you out of the archive' bugs
<Hobbsee> at least we can still reject all the unofficial repo based bugs, which will be a lot
<geser> racarr: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/beryl-core/+builds?build_state=all
<racarr> geser: I know! exciting
<sistpoty> is beryl in the archives now? can I get cool effects now?
<sistpoty> and a pony? *g*
<imbrandon> sistpoty, almost ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<geser> you can't get a pony (but cool effects)
<Amaranth> racarr: did one of you make https://beta.launchpad.net/beryl or is that launchpad assimilating everything again?
<racarr> someone set it up with lupine afaik
<racarr> Amaranth: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/cancomical-lynchpad
<Amaranth> haha, seen it
* Amaranth wonders why that page has a link to https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+source/beryl-settings-simple
<racarr> It's launchpad locking up our metadata behind a soap interface!
<racarr> I was wondering about that because um
<racarr> breezy was out for ... a while
<racarr> before I...made beryl-settings-simple
<Amaranth> before beryl existed ;)
<racarr> also stop sending me beta.launchpad.net links :p
<Amaranth> hell, before compiz had it's first release
<racarr> it's CRUEL
<Amaranth> oh, i thought everyone was in the beta
<Amaranth> you just have to ask
<racarr> worth it?
<Amaranth> i think so, yes
<lupine_85> yeah, erm
<lupine_85> my mistake :p
<Amaranth> nicer to look at, anyway
<lupine_85> can't figure out how to remove it
<racarr> righto, I asked
<Amaranth> racarr: you tried to join the team?
<racarr> lupine_85: Launchpad of borg! Beryl is irrelevant 
<racarr> Amaranth: Yes
<Amaranth> alright, you should be getting an email soonish
<Amaranth> within a day, anyway
<racarr> oh god
<racarr> imbrandon: Didn't you do a test build of beryl-settings-simple ?
<racarr> uhm this is strange
<racarr> it build on i386 but not on amd64
<lupine_85> :s
<lupine_85> hang on, it's python. Why do we have i386/amd64 divisions anyway?
<racarr> um...no clue
<racarr> but I don't understand
<racarr> the problem with amd64 was it complains about not having
<racarr> XML::Parser
<racarr> for intltool
<racarr> but the dependencies are the same in either case
<imbrandon> racarr, yes i did
<imbrandon> if it FTB i'll fix it
<racarr> imbrandon: It worked on i386 :/
<imbrandon> kk good,t hat will get it out of binary new
<racarr> and on amd64 configure bails claiming it can't find XML::Parser
<imbrandon> it might need -fPIC for amd64
<racarr> it's python :/
<imbrandon> ohhh
<imbrandon> hum i'll llook this afternoon
<racarr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/beryl-settings-simple/+builds?build_state=all
<imbrandon> or in a few minutes
<imbrandon> kk
<racarr> and ok, thanks
<lupine_85> s/All/Any for arch?
<Amaranth> lupine_85: i always mix those two up
<lupine_85> woo, we got powerpc packages too
<lupine_85> ++
<waylandbill> I've joined the uuc team on launchpad. Is there anything else I need to do to be able to upload to revu?
<sistpoty> Amaranth: it's pretty simple to remember: all is the same (deb
<sistpoty> + for all architectures
<Amaranth> right, that doesn't help
<Amaranth> any makes me think "1 package for any arch"
<sistpoty> because of that I'll keep remembering what all is, so any must be the opposite ;)
<Amaranth> lupine_85: the joys of having someone else build your stuff :)
<racarr> apport is a nice idea but I haven't seen any useful information from it ever
<Amaranth> racarr: you get great information if you retrace right away
<lupine_85> eh, I got it the wrong way round too
<Amaranth> lp will do it for you almost automatically, just need to set need-<arch>-retrace tag on a bug
<racarr> ah
<racarr> convenient
<Amaranth> i guess someday the apport GUI will do that itself when it files the bug but right now malone doesn't let you set tags like that
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<Amaranth> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser, Amaranth
<racarr> imbrandon: Failed on PPC as well...
<geser> racarr: i386 builds also 'all' debs and installs b-d-indeps also, amd64 (and others) build only the arch-dependent parts and use only b-d
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<racarr> geser: 
<racarr> Grah, ok I see
<Amaranth> what? did you make beryl-settings-simple and 'any' deb but have things in b-d-indep?
<Amaranth> pretend i make sense please
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<racarr> once it clears binary new because of i386 we can upload a fix quickly
<geser> doesn't the _all.deb end in binary NEW too? it's a new "arch" which hasn't be seen before?
<racarr> maybe? :/
<Amaranth> geser, racarr: yes
<pirast> what is the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<geser> racarr: so we can upload fixed packages now
<racarr> geser: Ok, I will make fixed packages in just a minute working on something else
<lionel> pirast: ll /usr/bin/gksudo
<lionel> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-03-05 22:20 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<pirast> lionel, uh oh :)
<pirast> just wondered because i noted a bug report asking to change from gksudo to gksu
<pirast> and someone replied something like "gksu does not work when having a root password, gksudo does"
<geser> it still can evaluate argv[0]  and behave differently
<pirast> lionel, i read your email, let's talk about it on jabber later :)
<Amaranth> pirast: if someone filed a bug asking to switch to gksu reject it
<Amaranth> we don't use root around here ;)
<pirast> Amaranth, okay :)
<Amaranth> doesn't really matter though
<pirast> Amaranth, yeah, but all common gnome apps use gksu currently
<pirast> so it may be better to switch for the case that the gksudo symlink is removed in a later version
<Amaranth> i think gksu checks to see if root is enabled and if not goes the sudo route
<Amaranth> i imagine gksudo does the same thing
<pirast> gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<pirast> :)
<Amaranth> doesn't mean they act the same
<pirast> okay, i will leave it
<Amaranth> like geser said, it can evaluate argv[0]  and behave differently
<Amaranth> it might be worth changing later but it's not worth doing on it's own
<soc> hi
<bddebian> Hello soc
<soc> why does ubuntu-restricted-extras depend on sun-java5-bin-jre instead of java6?
<soc> this seems quite weird
<bddebian> Why does anything depend on sun-java? :-)
<soc> maybe because it's better than depending on microsoft .net/c#?
<crimsun> probably because it hasn't been updated to -6 yet.
<soc> mh
<crimsun> not that I would recommend it be updated.
<soc> why that?
<soc> java6 sounds better than java5!
<soc> :-)
<Amaranth> better the evil you know, etc
<crimsun> well in that case, we should all be running Vista
<soc> no really, are there any problems with using java6 instead of java5?
<crimsun> I have cases that fall over with 1.6 as opposed to 1.5, yes
<pirast> soc, isn't java 6 a beta still?
<crimsun> no, it's final
<pirast> crimsun, when did it get final?
<crimsun> Dec of last year?
<soc> last week there was this nasty compiz/beryl-bug fixed ...
<pirast> crimsun, but why does http://java.com/de/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=de&host=java.com suggest java 1.5?
<soc> in java6.1 sadly ...
<soc> crimsun: are there anywhere bugreports with problems from java5->java6?
<pirast> crimsun, okay, directly at song they offer a download of java 6
<crimsun> pirast: I don't know
<pirast> *sun
<pirast> ok..
<crimsun> I use the multiverse -5 jdk package
<pirast> i hope that java moves to main in feisty +1 :)
<bddebian> I hope that java gets dropped from the archive
<crimsun> bddebian just wants splashy written in java.
<bddebian> :-)
<crimsun> soc: I haven't looked, lack of resources
<crimsun> vil may be in better position to answer that question
<crimsun> in a better, even
<soc> mh
<soc> so it looks quite bad that java6 will be used in feisty
<crimsun> err, what do you mean?
<crimsun> via ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jdong> soc: is the "nasty" bug, the swing crashing with beryl/compiz?
<racarr> that can be fixed when an enviroment variable
<racarr> with an*
<racarr> the one that controls the toolkit that I don't remember right now
<jdong> fix... workaround...
<racarr> ok yes worked around
<jdong> well... the current "fix" is a workaround
<pirast> could anyone please apply the diff in bug 45909?
<pirast> thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45909 in Baltix "ndisgtk doesn't install driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45909
<jdong> specifically, setting the default LookAndFeel to GTK
<jdong> which does not suffer from the reparenting bug.
<jdong> that doesn't fix the fact that Java still can't deal with a NonReparenting WM...
<jdong> it's like saying a fix in a bash bug is to use zsh.
<jdong> http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6509038
<jdong> very close to being fixed actually
<jdong> fixed in Compiz for now in 6.1
<jdong> crimsun: If swing in Compiz has been fixed, it would be a very worthy update to Feisty to close all the "Java crashes in Compiz" types of bugs.
<soc> I agree with that
<crimsun> ...why was that directed at me?
<soc> would be nice to havean overview how many bugs would get closed when using java6 and how many bugs would get opened
<jdong> crimsun: because you're one of the guys who decides on this stuff :)
<crimsun> soc: that's a bit late, but I'm fairly ambivalent about such a change
<crimsun> jdong: I do?
<jdong> it is late....
<jdong> crimsun: UVFe?
<soc> yes
<crimsun> jdong: compiz is in main
<jdong> crimsun: the bug is in sun-java6
<soc> but don't shipping a major upgrade which was released back in december ...
<jdong> and fixed in a newer upstream ver of sun-java6...
<soc> I don't know
<soc> wouldn't be to happy about it
<crimsun> jdong: if it doesn't regress beyond the current service pack of 6, sure
<jdong> soc: at the same time it'd suck to find a string of serious regressions introduced by this
<jdong> though from experience, Sun Java update packages have been positive.
<soc> yes
<soc> would be nice to look at those packages which have problems with java6
<soc> if those would be clear, we could make a better decision, if it's worth fixing these nasty bugs ...
<crimsun> wait, it's only fixed in 1.6?
<crimsun> Sun didn't bother with 1.5?
<crimsun> how is that a reason to consider bumping to 1.6?
<jdong> doesn't look like they bothered... :(
<jdong> I didn't say bump to J6 as default
<dholbach> what channels does matt price hang out in usually?
<jdong> just make our sun-java6 the update1 version
<soc> also I find the reparenting-bug much more annoying than anything else (but at my desktop no java app crashed)
<jdong> soc: 90% of Java applets crash for me.
<soc> :-)
<crimsun> I didn't say you did; I'm answering the more general ruckus of "why isn't 1.6 default?".
<jdong> it's pretty bad for me, but I've lived with it...
<soc> I just played some java browser games
<jdong> crimsun: well ok, I don't think it should be default either :)
<jdong> backwards-compat is far from 100% with 1.5
<jdong> but our 1.6 should be the latest upstream 1.6 update
<soc> ok, but would be nice to remove the non-free java5 early in the next release cycle ...
<jdong> a quick search of "java blank window" shows plenty of "workaround" threads with 2500+ pageviews each
<jdong> on the forums, that is
<crimsun> soc: err, why?
<soc> because it's non-free?
<racarr> err
<racarr> so all v. any, can someone explain that quickly?
<crimsun> soc: it's in multiverse. That's moot.
<racarr> as in Architecture: 
<racarr> I guess I can look that up
<jdong> soc: it's not hurting anyone just to have it around....
<soc> btw back when we used blackdown-java, no one cared, that the most of the bigger apps didn't work, and it was shipped by default ...
<bddebian> Hmm, I can't get the newer mp3cd from Debian yet :-(
<soc> jdong: vrms hurts me1
<soc> :-)
<lupine_85> racarr: "all" means the package gets built as arch-independent, whilst any means the package can be built for any architecture
<jdong> soc: I'm sitting 3 floors down from him right now, how do you think I feel!
<jdong> :D
<lupine_85> I think I've got it the right way round this time :D
<crimsun> bddebian: incoming.do
<bddebian> crimsun: Ah, thx
<racarr> but...beryl-settings is
<racarr> err
<racarr> beryl-settings-simple
<racarr> is Architecture: all
<racarr> and it was being built on all the different archs :/
<racarr> can someone help me with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/beryl-settings-simple/ ? I don't understand why it's not being treated as arch independent
<crimsun> dholbach: sorry, don't know [RE: Matt Price] 
<dholbach> not to worry :)
<racarr> lupine_85: Agh!
<racarr> lupine_85: you made beryl-defaults beryl-ubutnu and beryl-kubuntu
<dholbach> i was just curious since he wrote in a comment to a blog post that he lived in berlin too :)
<racarr> Architecture: any
<geser> racarr: Package: beryl-defaults
<dholbach> or rather had lived
<geser> +Architecture: any
<lupine_85> Heh. Oops
<racarr> geser: Yeah, I just saw that, heh
<jdong> umm
<jdong> racarr: beryl-settings-simple_0.2.1+git20070318-0ubuntu1_all.deb  (33.0 KiB)
<jdong> racarr: it built on i386, resulting in an _all.deb
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<jdong> looks fine to me :)
<geser> jdong: check now beryl-defaults
* lupine_85 cringes
<jdong> geser: yikes
<jdong> geser: didn't notice that :)
<racarr> if I throw a fixed one on revu quickly will someone upload it?
<siretart> dholbach: I notice that you assign bugs to MOTU. does this have any semantics? What's the point of assigning bug to team MOTU?
<dholbach> can somebody help me looking at the apport mails on universe-bugs@? it'd be nice to put all those bugs back to needsinfo where retraced backtraces are not complete
<racarr> imbrandon: Have time to throw http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4738 up quickly?
<dholbach> siretart: they turn up on universe-bugs
<siretart> dholbach: err, isn't it enough to have universe-bugs subscribed?
<dholbach> siretart: it's not
<siretart> huh?
<soc> jdong: omg ...
<soc> didn't know that
<dholbach> siretart: how does it subscribed?
<soc> you're working for him?
<soc> or a colleague?
<siretart> dholbach: err, universe-bugs is bug contact for ubuntu, so it gets all newly filed bugs against ubuntu subscribed automatically
<dholbach> siretart: no?
<dholbach> siretart: that's unfortunately not the case
<siretart> oh. 
<siretart> I'm sure it was like this in the past
<dholbach> siretart: and I did that, because I was looking at all old crasher bugs and assignee+other-status-changes=1 operation, subscription takes two steps
<dholbach> no it was not
* siretart confused
<dholbach> I can't remember any time when that happened :-/
<pirast> would be nice if anyone could apply the debdiff in bug 45909 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45909 in Baltix "ndisgtk doesn't install driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45909
<dholbach> siretart: but i agree: we need to do something about that
<dholbach> we should talk to the LP people
<siretart> dholbach: it's just that I don't see much point in assigning a bug to a team. nobody starts actually working on the bug
<siretart> dholbach: I was under the assumption that subscription was enough to have univser-bugs notified
<dholbach> siretart: i noticed more action on bugs that actually went to the mailing list
<siretart> dholbach: but if you say its not, that's sad
<dholbach> siretart: as I said: we need to get that done
<siretart> hm
<soc> does someone know if there will be a uvfe for ntfs-3g?
<jdong> soc: what about ntfs-3g?
<soc> fix: fakeraid/softraid detection was incorrect
<soc> change: major performance improvement for writing large files (new block allocator)
<soc> change: manual update, added access handling, security section
<jdong> I thought 1.0 was already newest
<jdong> hmm
<soc> the next release candidate is already available
<crimsun> The latest test release is ntfs-3g-1.320-RC.tgz, released on March 20, 2007.
<crimsun> that sounds ominous as ever.
<jdong> soc: it's a release candidate though
<soc> ^like I said
<jdong> it's too late to be superseding our stable releases with RC's.
<crimsun> but it's SHINY
<jdong> crimsun: let's BACKPORT it :)
<jdong> (actually, in all seriousness that'd probably happen :D)
<crimsun> into HOARY
<soc> yeah thing is, when it works like last time and the rc gets to final without changes
<bddebian> w000t!
<jdong> soc: we can't assume that :)
<Hobbsee> woo!  hoary!
<soc> yes, but it would make it possible to activate writing on ntfs by default
<Hobbsee> and warty!
<jdong> soc: the fact is 1.0 has been tried and true in our repos for more than a month now, and the rc won't have that level of testing
<jdong> soc: why can't you do that with 1.0?
<crimsun> 1.0 just isn't shiny like 1.320
<soc> because it doesn't handle rights?
<soc> mom, my fish ...
<jdong> that never stopped fat32 from being writable
<jdong> either way, at this point ntfs-3g will not be changed to default
<soc> mh ok
<soc> hoped I could reduce my third-party-repos a bit :-)
<jdong> soc: and I don't see where POSIX permissions were added
<jdong> soc: I see http://mercurial.creo.hu/repos/ntfs-3g-hg/?cs=11edc75939e1;ref=
<jdong> which just clarifies the manpage about uid/gid/umask options.
<jdong> http://mercurial.creo.hu/repos/ntfs-3g-hg/?cs=d2f7e46dd2e5;ref=
<jdong> that changeset should probably be cherrypicked.
<jdong> the remaining changes (allocator algorithm) looks like a complete rewrite...
<jdong> crimsun: what's your opinion on http://mercurial.creo.hu/repos/ntfs-3g-hg/?cs=11edc75939e1;ref=
<jdong> crimsun: looks like a simple 1-liner patch that fixes fakeraid/software with ntfs-3g
<jdong> what should be set as the maintainer of a Ubuntu universe package?
<sistpoty> jdong: DebianMaintainerField in the wiki knows
<jdong> sistpoty: hehe saw that :)
* sistpoty always needs to look it up myself
<geser> racarr: do you still need someone for the upload?
<geser> jdong: use Lutin's script for the maintainer change (http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/code/build_scripts/update-maintainer), so you don't need to remember
* proppy hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs proppy back
<proppy> dholbach: hug day ?
<proppy> is today ?
<dholbach> yeah
<proppy> url ?
<dholbach> and we're cracking quite heavily on universe bugs already
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<proppy> go go go
<racarr> geser: Err, yes
<jdong> soc: see bug 95102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95102 in ntfs-3g "Cherrypick fakeraid/softraid fix." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95102
<jdong> soc: I cherrypicked the trivial worthy bugfix
<soc> thanks
<superm1> hey jdong would you be able to look over a backport? bug 95097
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95097 in edgy-backports "please backport lirc (0.8.1+cvs20070310-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95097
<siretart> jdong: that's sweet, because those fixes don't need confirmation by motu-uvf ;)
<jdong> siretart: do they?
<siretart> no, they are bugfixes
<jdong> siretart: well... it was the only worthy fix in the new release that didn't turn the allocator algorithm upside down
<jdong> it looked safe :)
<geser> racarr: b-s-s uploaded
<jdong> superm1: looked over it, looks good to me :)
<superm1> jdong,  :)  
<racarr> geser: Thanks
<siretart> jdong: great. espc. if you tested it :)
<racarr> ohh beryl core cleared binary new
<jdong> siretart: I did test it; I built it and ran it through mounting, and it worked.
<siretart> cool
<soc> so how long does it takes until those bugday fixed will get into the repos?
<soc> so how long does it take until those bugday fixes will get into the repos?
<geser> are they uploaded already?
<imbrandon> geser, did you fix the amd64 ftbfs ?
<imbrandon> racarr, ^^ ??
<racarr> Err, geser uploaded it yeah
<imbrandon> if not i will this afternoon
<imbrandon> ok good
<racarr> and core clearedd binary new
<imbrandon> yea everything should be out of NEW now afaik
<imbrandon> i was just checking
<proppy> patch provided for #59561
<proppy> bug 59561
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59561 in xkbsel "package description contains a dead link" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59561
<imbrandon> hrm looks like its out of new but not published yet
<racarr> plugins, etc is still in dep wait as a result
<proppy> ls
<proppy> oups
<imbrandon> geser, you did upload the amd64 fix right ?
<imbrandon> just so i'm not lieing 
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> racarr, ??
<racarr> imbrandon: Yeah, he did
<imbrandon> ok ...
<imbrandon> 11:02 <sabdfl> FTBFS on amd64
<imbrandon> 11:04 <imbrandon> yea, fixed uploaded
<racarr> [11:23]  <geser> racarr: b-s-s uploaded
<imbrandon> just makin sure ;)
<imbrandon> dident wanna fib to sab :)
<jetsaredim> can someone help me fix my glade/gtk problem?
<jetsaredim> I've installed kubuntu, but am running gaim and other gtk apps
<jetsaredim> but for some reason, there are elements of the window rendering just comes up black
<jetsaredim> anyone seen something like that before?
<imbrandon> nvidia drivers?
<imbrandon> anyhow #kubuntu is better for support
<imbrandon> ;)
<jetsaredim> ok
<proppy> jetsaredim: have you installed gtk-engines-qt ?
<imbrandon> but if your using the nv driver yes, its a knownish thing
<imbrandon> proppy, yes thats installed by default with kubuntu iirc
<proppy> imbrandon: ok :)
<jetsaredim> proppy: yea
<jetsaredim> err
<jetsaredim> i thought i did
<jetsaredim> proppy: there is no package called gtk-engines-qt
<proppy> gtk2-engines-qtpixmap
<proppy> or gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<jetsaredim> yea - have that installed
<jetsaredim> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<proppy> is there a tool that help debian/ubuntu dependencies tracking ?
<proppy> (apt-cache --recurse depends also include recommends and is not very readable)
<proppy> apt-rdepends - Recursively lists package dependencies
<proppy> nice
<racarr> why is beryl-plugins still in dependency wait
<racarr> if beryl-dev is all finished now?
<racarr> and published as far as I can tell
<geser> I don't know how often dep-waiting is checked
<sistpoty> racarr: libdbus1-dev: does not exist <- might be another problem?
<sistpoty> libdbus-1-dev exists however... strange
<racarr> yeah a bit unusual naming
<sistpoty> indeed
<racarr> is that...new?
<racarr> because beryl-plugins built in a pbuilder just a few days ago
<racarr> imbrandon: Ping?
<sistpoty> racarr: doesn't look like it's new, at least not according to packages.ubuntu.com
<racarr> mm, beryl-plugins built in a pbuilder though :/
<sistpoty> maybe there was a virtual package libdbus1-dev?
<racarr> err
<racarr> it seems to be building now
<racarr> https://launchpad.net/+builds/rothera
<racarr> and depwait on libdbus1-dev
<racarr> there must have been a virtual package :/
<geser> libdbus-1-dev
<racarr> geser: Yes but it built in a pbuilder with libdbus1-dev
<sistpoty> racarr: pbuilder will often resolve virtual packages, whereas sbuild doesn't (at least iirc), though you'll always need to check those manually
<sistpoty> resolves even
<racarr> ok well I put a fix on REVU, should show up in just a second
<sistpoty> racarr: if you can put a debdiff somewhere, that might be even simpler (however I can also take the package from revu)
<racarr> yeah, I'll just scp it to my fd.o page quickly 
<sistpoty> cool, thx
<racarr> sistpoty: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/beryl-plugins/beryl-plugins_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<racarr> or if you want to download the components http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/beryl-plugins/beryl-plugins_0.2.1.orig.tar.gz http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/beryl-plugins/beryl-plugins_0.2.1-0ubuntu2.dsc and http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/beryl-plugins/beryl-plugins_0.2.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz 
<sistpoty> racarr: actually I was referring to a debdiff... "debdiff <olddscfile> <newdscfile>". it's really handy for doing updates which don't invoke new upstream versions
<racarr> err, just a second
<racarr> my changes to control aren't showing up in the debdiff :/
<sistpoty> kk
<sistpoty> hm... they do here
<racarr> all I am getting in the debdiff is the changelog change
<racarr>  but in the diff.gz for the second file the dbus-1 is listed correctly
<sistpoty> racarr: did you build a source package with the changed control file and an unchanged changelog?
<racarr> no :/
<racarr> err
<racarr> doi
<racarr> yes I did, sorry
<racarr> that's why I was diffing against the ubuntu1
<racarr> that I had overwritten
<sistpoty> exactly
<racarr> ok, well do you have the debdiff or do you want me to redownload the original package and uplaod a debdiff?
<sistpoty> racarr: I've got all I need :)
<racarr> ok, thanks
<sistpoty> (apart from beryl-dev in my pbuilder, but I'll have this sorted in a minute)
<racarr> ugh, another problem
<racarr> the version of aquamarine uploaded right now
<racarr> isn't the last version uploaded to REVU it's missing an automake1.9 dependency
<sistpoty> ok, I'll take care of this as well
<racarr> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4706
<racarr> should just be able to upload the last version from there
<racarr> Apparently someone forgot to upload the last version, heh
<sistpoty> ok, however we'll need another changelog entry...
<racarr> err, right we will now
<racarr> I'll do that then
<sistpoty> thanks
<racarr> sistpoty: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/aquamarine.debdiff
<sistpoty> thanks racarr
<sistpoty> oh, cool... I've successfully made my pbuilder take stuff from my local repo on the first try... amazing, usually I need 5-10 tries to get it right *g*
<sistpoty> racarr: hm... beryl-plugins doesn't build for me :(
<sistpoty> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sistpoty> racarr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11681/
<siretart> what SCM does KDE use for KDE4? still svn?
<sistpoty> racarr: aquamarine uploaded
<racarr> sistpoty: libberyldecoration is from the beryl-core source package
<racarr> and great about aquamarine
<sistpoty> racarr: I've got libberyldecoration here, however it's not used for the build FWIW
<racarr> FWIW?
<sistpoty> for what its worth
<sistpoty> adding libberyldecoration-dev will make the build bail out later :(
<sistpoty> (adding it to build-depends)
<racarr> bail out saying what?
<sistpoty> racarr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11684/
<racarr> sistpoty: Mm looks like a missing fPIC
<sistpoty> yep, looks like it
<racarr> err
<racarr> yeah the error even says that if I scroll over
<racarr> heh
<psusi> can someone point me to some resources explaining how fonts work in X?  I am trying to figure out why since I upgraded to edgy emacs can no longer load usable fonts
<racarr> sistpoty: Looks like that's a missing -fPIC in beryl-core though
<sistpoty> I guess so
<racarr> I'll get you a debdiff in just a second
<racarr> is there something I can add to rules with cdbs or something to make sure -fPIC is used or just patch the makefile?
<sistpoty> hm... I guess you can add it to the configure call (or preset CFLAGS with -fPIC before doing the configure call), but I'd need to look how that's done with cdbs
<sistpoty> racarr: after a short reading through autotools-vars.mk, I think you can simply set the variable CFLAGS (or CXXFLAGS) in debian/rules
<sistpoty> (no guarantee for that though *g*)
* sistpoty is just out for a cigarette, back in 5 minutes
<racarr> sistpoty: http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/corefpic.debdiff
<racarr> for beryl-core
<racarr> then beryl-plugins should build...
<sistpoty> ok, I'll try that
<racarr> err
<racarr> I typoed that
<racarr> sistpoty: Redownload the debdiff
<racarr> I transposed a += as =+
<racarr> ...not sure how
<racarr> but anyway just did a test build of core and it compiles with -fPIC
<sistpoty> looking at the old build log, it built some parts with -fPIC and some without... I'll see it in a minute if it works ;
<sistpoty> +)
<sistpoty> oh, btw: I've just done a test-build with CFLAGS=-fPIC (using a make variable instead of a shell one), which seemed to have done the trick as well
<racarr> ok well hopefully with http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/corefpic.debdiff and the plugins patch
<racarr> you can upload core and plugins, and everything should be sorted out
<jussi01> hi motu's, can someone tell me how to empty the trash as a super user?
<sistpoty> racarr: ok, beryl-core uploaded
<sistpoty> for beryl-plugins, however I needed to add libberyldecorations-dev to the build dependencies to make it work, see http://tiber.tauware.de/~sistpoty/beryl-plugins.debdiff
<vil> ajmitch, ping
<sistpoty> racarr: do you want me to upload this version, or would you like to redo the steps and send me another debdiff?
<sistpoty> grml... 24h disconnect *g*
<sistpoty> racarr: should I upload the version of beryl-plugins I prepared, or do you want to provide another debdiff?
<vil> siretart, ping
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
* sistpoty hugs dholbach back
<jekil> hi
<jekil> i want to help ubuntu motu in packaging software, i think to know well packaging process because i made a lot of packages for my work repositories, there i can find a list of software that i can package or adopt? (it's this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates)
<geser> yes, that's the list
<jekil> thanks
<pochu> jekil: and bugs tagged as needs-packaging
<geser> jekil: you might also want to look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<jekil> thanks, and when the package is ready i must upload it to revu, right?
<racarr> sistpoty: Can you upoload what you have
<racarr> ?
<sistpoty> racarr: ok, will do that
<racarr> sistpoty: Thanks again for all of it
<racarr> have to go for now though
<sistpoty> racarr: thanks for contributing ;)
<sistpoty> racarr: uploaded :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: unmetdeps? :)
<dholbach> will somebody file some bugs on 'unmetdeps'?
<dholbach> ajmitch seemed to have some trouble with http://daniel.holba.ch/bzr/massfile
<geser> dholbach: I've seen some unmetdeps filed by ajmitch
<dholbach> oh?
<dholbach> geser: do you have an example for a bug?
<dholbach> we have 10 bugs marked as unmetdeps - right, there are a few new ones
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> make that 8
<geser> bug #93932 till bug #93941
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93932 in gnotime "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93932
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93941 in gforge-plugin-scmsvn "[UNMETDEPS]  gforge-plugin-scmsvn has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93941
<dholbach> thanks geser
<imbrandon> gnight all, back in ~8 hours
<geser> sleep well imbrandon
<dholbach> on my amd64 there are 100
<geser> but there should be more unmetdeps bugs (at least apt-cache unmet -i reports more)
<dholbach> 100 source packages with broken packages
<dholbach> 84 in universe
<dholbach> i guess I'll file them on my own now
<dholbach> if there are dups, we'll mark them as dups
<nox-Hand> Hey hey
<nox-Hand> Herd5 install, Grub install fails. How might I fix or bypass? are there other things it has to do after this one?
* dholbach starts sending
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> yoohooo
<dholbach> haha "message sending quota exceeded, try later"
* dholbach was spamming LP too hard
<dholbach> ajmitch: UNMETDEPS bugs filed, if there are dups, we'll mark them as such
<jdong> geser, thanks very much for sponsoring ntfs-3g.
<jussi01> its too late to get new stuff into feisty, am i correct?
<Nafallo> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> ok, cool
<Nafallo> hehe. first thing I say here in some days :-P
<jussi01> :D
<geser> jdong: np
<dholbach> have a nice WE everybody
<geser> dholbach: you too
<dholbach> thanks geser :)
<waylandbill> I added myself to the universe contributors team on launchpad and have my key set up there. Is there anything else I need to do to upload to REVU?
<jdong> waylandbill, ask a magical guy to sync the keyring
<waylandbill> Oh great mystical, magical guy... can you sync the keyring. :-)
<Adri2000> jdong: unmetdeps in edgy-backports, have you seen the bug?
<jdong> Adri2000, kinda, let me take a closer look at it
<jdong> Adri2000, which bug #'s?
<Adri2000> jdong: bug #94807
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94807 in edgy-backports "nexuiz-data not backported with nexuiz (uninstallable)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94807
<jdong> oops, oversight
<jdong> adamant1988, ok, gonna approve the backport
<Nafallo> hehe
<jdong> urgh.
<jdong> Adri2000, 
<jdong> adamant1988, it's all you fault :P
<adamant1988> jdong: Tell me about it :(
<siretart> vil: pong
* jdong still is a clumsy fool navigating the new LP UI.
* jdong makes exciting spring break plans
<jdong> like getting thru the 40 or so remaining backports requests :)
<jdong> and... perhaps dying my hair black again.
<vil> siretart, hi
<siretart> hi vil 
<bojan> hi
<vil> siretart, imbrandon told me that you might help me to get access to the build machines
<vil> I cannot log in there
* siretart checks
<vil> when I try ssh vil@aurora.ubuntuwire.com, it asks me for password
<vil> I just checked that my ssh pubkey matches the LP one
<siretart> vil: please retry with vil@sparky.ubuntuwire.com
<siretart> does this work?
<vil> hey! sparky works
<siretart> ok, aurora should work now as well
<vil> siretart, aurora works, too!
* vil thanks siretart
<vil> what other machines are there?
<siretart> e.g. intrepid.ubuntuwire.com
<vil> I have currently an issue with build on ia64
<vil> is there a list?
<siretart> imbrandon: the ssh key importscript seems broken. I noticed 2 newlines in ~vil/.ssh/authorized_keys, which I removed manually
<siretart> vil: I don't think we have an ia64 machine
<vil> siretart, anyway, aurora will help me a lot when building eclipse
<siretart> :)
<vil> i think this is a great idea to have test build servers.
* siretart too, and therefore provide sparky :)
<waylandbill> isn't a bad idea. sourceforge has build server farms.
<Nafallo> aha
<vil> can i ask who donated the machines? i don't want to slow down anyones desktop
<Nafallo> siretart: so YOU are the sparky dude :-P
<siretart> Nafallo: :)
<siretart> vil: they are all provided by imbrandon AFAIK
<Nafallo> except sparky ;-)
<siretart> except  sparky, that's a donation of the uni-erlangen, my work place :)
<vil> opensuse has build service, too
<vil> http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service
<siretart> debian as well
<vil> but I guess you need to be debian uploader to get access there
<siretart> even an debian developer. yes
<siretart> we require beeing ubuntu-dev as well for the ubuntuwire.com machines
<vil> so no luck for me...
<vil> yes, i am member of ubuntu-dev, thats ok.
<siretart> vil: becoming a motu-dev is even a lot easier :)
<siretart> s/motu-dev/ubuntu-dev/
<vil> there is also a spec on lp regarding build servers, although it seems to be currently abandoned
<vil> oops, its imbrandon's so not abondoned at all :)
<vil> it would be great if canonical could donate a few boxes, though
<siretart> well, *.ubuntuwire.com does exist :)
<siretart> vil: they do provide e.g. tiber.tauware.de aka the REVU machine
<siretart> vil: currently, I think we have enough machine. we rather would need skilled admins with enough free time to administer/setup the machines
<vil> sounds fair
<vil> siretart, any plans for ia64 arch?
<siretart> vil: I haven't heard about ia64. maybe imbrandon?
<siretart> vil: I think we'd happy setup an ia64 machine if someone could donate one
<Seveas> siretart, i'd happily volunteer to do syadmining
<siretart> btw, I think I've seen some hppa boxes at our 'dump'
<Laser_away> we are getting build help from Canonical
<Laser_away> once PPA is online
<Laser_away> I think we'll have access to at least a dozen build machines
<siretart> Laser_away: do you know about its status?
<Laser_away> siretart: PPA has to be out first
<Laser_away> only way to have it secure enough for the sysadmins
<siretart> I mean PPAs status
<Laser_away> oh
<Laser_away> Feisty+1
<siretart> beginning or end? ;)
<Laser_away> during Feisty+1
<Laser_away> hopefully beginning
<siretart> when its done, I know
<vil> Laser_away, can you explain me what PPA is?
<Laser_away> they have an internal server running PPA I think
<Laser_away> Personal Package Archive
<Laser_away> every person on LP get's their own personal repo
<Laser_away> they submit packages and LP builds them and adds them to their repo
<Laser_away> currently only i386 is planned
<Laser_away> becuase it uses Xen
<Laser_away> but elmo said if we get a restricted PPA that only builds from the archive we should be able to get other archs
<Laser_away> that was the converstation at Mt View
* Laser_away is really away again
<DktrKranz> good evening and happy Hug Day :)
* totopalma hugs DktrKranz
<vil> siretart, ok so back again with another issue
<vil> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/cache/pbuilder/build//4209': Permission denied
<vil> siretart, sudo works, sorry
<vil> siretart, ping
<ScottK> I've been looking at clamav bugs, particularly Bug #85572.  It concerns me greatly that we are at the beta release and AFAICT, we have a non-functional clamav release.  I've exhasuted my limited ability to try and figure out what's wrong, so I'd appreciate it if someone else would take a look at that one and Bug #85573.  I give.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85572 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, clamav does not run" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85572
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85573 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, Freshclam does not update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85573
<azeem> 2/W 33
<azeem> oops.
<DktrKranz> is it necessary to specify XSBC-Original-Maintainer field if upstream maintainer already has an @ubuntu.com address?
<geser> you need to change it only if Maintainer doesn't contain ubuntu and you change something
<DktrKranz> maintainer contains it, so no change
<DktrKranz> Maintainer: Charles Majola <charles@ubuntu.com>
<DktrKranz> this is the case
<geser> than it can stay like it is
<DktrKranz> ok, thanks :)
<DktrKranz> that was from bug #82872
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82872 in bluez-btsco "Refers to docs/index.html while actual file is in index.html" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82872
<DktrKranz> i just uploaded a debdiff for a small fix
<DktrKranz> could you please review it?
<geser> DktrKranz: the debdiff looks good. One note: Ubuntu uses "LP: #<bugnumber>" for automatic bug closing (once LP supports it)
<geser> I will fix before uploading
<DktrKranz> ok, i'll note this
<DktrKranz> do you know when this will be implemented?
<geser> sorry, no.
<geser> All I know is that dpkg-genchanges adds the necessary headers for it already.
<DktrKranz> nice
<DktrKranz> it ships something aboux XSBC, isn't it?
<geser> no, XSBC is about the maintainer changing in debian/control
<geser> this is about the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: header in the .changes files which are used for uploading
<DktrKranz> i was referring to newer version of dpkg-dev
<geser> the newer dpkg-dev checks the maintainer field if the package has ubuntu changes
<DktrKranz> merges.ubuntu.com no longer updates its list, is it a wanted behaviour?
<Adri2000> no, it's just broken
<DktrKranz> argh!
<DktrKranz> so we need to use mdt instead?
<Fujitsu> Noooo, we can't reject Beryl bugs any more :(
<lupine_85> bwahahaha, etc
<lupine_85> me & racarr will try to keep on top of them :)
<lupine_85> and maybe PriceChild 
* Fujitsu grabs a copy of the beta.
<lupine_85> hahaha, you guys are going to kill us: http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000356.html
<Monk-e> Hi, is there anybody around from the Games team?
<geser> lupine_85: is there more info about this "merge"?
<lupine_85> geser: right now, not really
<lupine_85> As I said on the ML, we should support 0.2 until feisty is out of everyone's systems anyway
<lupine_85> the main question for me is whether compiz core remains "compiz", or if it changes name too
<lupine_85> compiz were already planning to move most of their plugins out to a separate package (compiz-extras)
<geser> what is going to be merged? All I got from the mail is that there is a merge and that packages need to be renamed
<lupine_85> geser: compiz and beryl, basically
<geser> ah
<geser> and I joked yesterday about it not knowing that something is on it's way
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> well, it's been talked about for around a month now
<geser> I don't follow beryl development
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-24
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Hey
<Tonio_> to whom is responsible for this, I just fixed aquamarine ftbfs issue, should be in the repos tomorrow
<nixternal> Tonio_: you are now responsible for it :)
<lupine_85> thanks Tonio_, I didn't realise it was still an issue
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe
<Tonio_> lupine_85: just 2 builddeps missing, classic issue with kde apps : automake1.9 and autoconf
<lupine_85> yeah, they always get me as well :D
<Tonio_> lupine_85: another option could have been to apply buildprep, for for further maintainance, easier to had builddeps
<Tonio_> I wanna see that beryl-kubuntu working out of the box hehe :)
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> The settings profile probably needs some tweaking
<Tonio_> lupine_85: if I have time to help, I'll do :)
<Tonio_> lupine_85: I have quite some experience in configuring kde hehe :)
<Tonio_> I may have some time in 10 days
<Tonio_> lupine_85: concerning the autostart, is there something automated or do we have to manually create a ~/.kde/Autostart/ script ?
<lupine_85> Tonio_: nothing automated at the moment
<Tonio_> lupine_85: hum that's the asty part...
<Tonio_> I mean someone installing beryl logically wants it autostarted
<lupine_85> well, not if they have compiz installed as well
<Tonio_> hum, makes sense
<lupine_85> AIUI, the desktop-effects app is where it's all happening
<Tonio_> well the point is that it would be nice to be able to graphically define autostart
<Tonio_> not having to create a script for this
<lupine_85> yeah. Doing it in desktop-effects ("enable/disable") might be the best way to go about it.
<lupine_85> we're explicitly not allowed to have beryl-manager starting by default, however ;)
<lupine_85> so a beryl --replace command with aquamarine --replace in the window decoration plugin is the way to go
<Tonio_> lupine_85: hum, as compiz is the defalt choice..... indeed that makes sense
<Tonio_> lupine_85: should eventually beryl confict with compiz ?
<Burgwork> no
<Fujitsu> Urgh, no.
<Tonio_> I guess starting both at the same time creates a hudge mess no ? :)
<lupine_85> nope
<lupine_85> nah, whichever gets started second is the one that you end up using
<Tonio_> lupine_85: ho nice :)
<Tonio_> I thought that would create a pure mess in fact
* Tonio_ is not very experienced in compiz or beryl
<Tonio_> I'm waiting for kde4 kwin in fact ;)
<lupine_85> mm, me too
<so1> does someone know why the qtcurve-* packages are missing in feisty?
<so1> I used them in edgy to make kde not to look that ugly ...
<Tonio_> it is always a pleasure to help someone insulting your work ;)
<so1> ooops, are you the designer of the default themes of kde?
<Tonio_> so1: not exactly, but I know the design team, and I helped on that part too :)
<so1> good to know ...
<Tonio_> okay seems to be removed indeed.... let's find why
<Tonio_> so1: next time just say you really don't like it :)
<so1> but looking at it, it seems the problem is more with how the widgets are drawn ... lines everywhere ... don't like it
<so1> ^thought the same :-)
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=qtcurve
<Tonio_> looks like the package has been removed
<Tonio_> or renamed
<Tonio_> why searching for qtcurve leads to this one ?
<Tonio_> strange.......
<so1> mhh
<so1> The Klearlook widget style for KDE
<so1> Klearlook is a widget style for KDE that is based off
<so1> the QtCurve style. As its name suggests, it is intended
<so1> to be a KDE replica of the GTK theme "Clearlooks".
<so1> Homepage: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31717
<so1> maybe it searches the descriptions too ...
<Tonio_> hum it probably replaced qtcurve as this one is maintained
* lupine_85 pwns his system to look like RiscOS
<so1> weird ... I don't find qtcurve in debian at all ...
<so1> ok lets looks at it
<Tonio_> lupine_85: argh!, why not reactos ? :)
<joejaxx> lupine_85: lol
<lupine_85> I loved RiscOS
<lupine_85> 'though RiscOS never had wobbly windows, that I remember... :D
<Tonio_> lupine_85: well I loved beos, but now I admit that would be quite ugly today
<so1> http://download.tuxfamily.org/lnxteam/packages/QtCurve/
<so1> qtcurve seems to be here ...
<joejaxx> Tonio_: not really :P
<so1> ok, qtcurve seems to be maintained
<so1> last update on kde-look.org was from yesterday
<so1> author seems to plan a kde4 port
<esaym> what the deal with all the automake packages?  there is automake 1.4 through 1.9
<esaym> should I install them all?
<geser> no, only the needed version (perferable the last one)
<geser> there are automake files around which don't work with the recent versions
<esaym> I got an error with AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE in a configure.in script btw...
<esaym> hmm
<esaym> so maybe I should try ininstalling the 1.4 version and installing the 1.9 version?
<esaym> grr, anyone got a clue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11781/
<zoli2k> Hi! I have problem with apache on a live usb distro derived from edgy.
<zoli2k> apache 2 stops work when edgy is booted from usb
<zoli2k> it simply does not forward jpg images and css files
<Fujitsu> zoli2k: This isn't a support channel.
<zul> zoli2k: not a support channel
<zoli2k> But probably the #ubuntu channel is not the right place for development questions.
<Fujitsu> That's not a development question...
<zoli2k> I develop this usb distro based on edgy
<zoli2k> and my problem is probably connected with the casper package
<Fujitsu> It's a support question if Apache is not working.
<zoli2k> which I use with cow filesystem enabled
<zoli2k> probably this made the apache unusable 
<zoli2k> so it is not an apache specific question
<esaym> man my head hurts
<keescook> ajmitch: ping
<ajmitch> keescook: pong!
<zoli2k> Only I hope, somebody can tell me if it is possible that casper in persistent mode may yield to  problems with other packages.
<Fujitsu> keescook: When you have time, can you please have a look at the patch that I attached to bug #94238 a while ago?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94238 in mpd "MPD Critical bug, please update to 0.12.2" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94238
<keescook> ajmitch: so, I'm really late with this, but I'd like to get apparmor into universe.  I've been working with the suse guys, and I have a nice package that's all build and tested.  it has no external dependencies, does it have a chance for newpackagefreeze exception?
<Fujitsu> We're officially closed as of beta freeze... But you could ask.
<ajmitch> keescook: doesn't it require kernel changes, or can it be built as separate modules?
<keescook> Fujitsu: ah!  yeah, I mean to get to that.
<keescook> ajmitch: correct.  It's totally external (the modules get installed via m-a)
<ajmitch> you'd have to do some fast talking, since it's not just me you'd need to convince :)
<keescook> ajmitch: right, I realize that; who else do I need to convince?  I figure I can talk to pitti to help get it through NEW
<ajmitch> dholbach, other motu-uvf people
<ajmitch> as Fujitsu said, we're well into freeze time now
<Fujitsu> I think it sounds OK, but I don't have any bearing on anything.
<Hobbsee> freeze can be broken, for stuff that's deemed important enough
<keescook> right, cool.  I just wanted to test the waters.  :)
<ajmitch> plus it's not just j.random package on revu, I guess
<keescook> though, ironically, I uploaded it to REVU just so people could stare at it.  ;)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> it'd probably make iwj happier than selinux would ;)
<keescook> *rofl*
<keescook> I don't think anyone picky is happy with any MAC solutions.  :)
<Amaranth> so...
<Amaranth> compiz and beryl are remerging
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> so I saw
<Amaranth> offtopic but i have to tell everyone :)
<ajmitch> it was already announced here :)
<Amaranth> can we leave beryl in universe now? ;)
<lupine_85> Amaranth: it, like, so got dugg
<Amaranth> lupine_85: you're kidding
<lupine_85> nope
<lupine_85> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Beryl_to_re_merge_with_Compiz_soon
<lupine_85> front page and everything
<ajmitch> why are you surprised?
<ajmitch> digg covers all sorts of inane crap ;)
<lupine_85> heh, true enough
<esaym> is there a substitute for AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE?  Or what do I need to have installed to that make can run the ./configure
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: What do you think of a UVFe to fix bug #30344? It's currently completely unusable, and has been for a couple of releases.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30344 in gaphor "Gaphor doesn't start" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30344
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: sounds sane enough
<ajmitch> keescook: you may as well file a bug about apparmour & get feedback from the others - it's probably still a possibility
<keescook> ajmitch: okay, I'll do that, thanks!
* bddebian bows to ajmitch
<ajmitch> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> I bow to your greatness! :-)
<ajmitch> you're insane
<ajmitch> CVS really sucks, btw
* esaym throws in the towel.  Way too much ubuntu for today :(
<ajmitch> fedora people should stop using cvs
<esaym> rofl
<bddebian> cvs r0x j00!!
<esaym> I got to learn fc to help students at school install it
<esaym> and I am a student
<ajmitch> many other projects have moved onto svn at least
<bddebian> ajmitch: Not Hurd ;-P
<lupine_85> I thought Hurd was engraved onto stone tablets?
<Fujitsu> CVS does suck, that's why SVN exists.
<Fujitsu> lupine_85: That too.
<lupine_85> hence the slow progress... making commits involved chisels ;)
<bddebian> lupine_85: Nah we moved to punch cards about 5 years ago ;-P
<lupine_85> ah, good stuff :)
<zul> at least their crack is public
<lupine_85> the storage costs must have been immense
<lupine_85> stone tablets over ip... now there's a thought
<bddebian> Damn I'm a crackhead :-(
<zul> umm..ok
<Fujitsu> geser: Shouldn't those sync requests be confirmed?
<bddebian> I don't know why I'm worrying about libticalcs2 when I pretty much have no way of getting tilp2 in at this point :'-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: for the same reason I'm caring about other stuff I'm doing which won't see feisty
<bddebian> Well I could have made it but like an idiot I was trying to do it in succession so all the build-deps were getting in the archive before uploading the next package :-(
<ajmitch> you'll live
<bddebian> Nooo... I'm withering away as I type here...
<welshbyte> so what goes on around here after beta freeze?
<ajmitch> shame
<ajmitch> welshbyte: lots & lots of bug fixing
<welshbyte> ah, same as usual then :)
<ajmitch> we don't give up at beta release :)
<welshbyte> i know, i was just wondering how the fixes got in once it's frozen
<ajmitch> same as usual, we upload stuff
<ajmitch> it's not completely frozen yet
<ajmitch> that happens a few days before final release
<welshbyte> ah ok :)
<Lathiat> anyone about that can test something for me on feisty?
<Lathiat> if you download a file with right click ->L save target as, and then change directory with the bookmarks on the left, do you lose the filename?
<Lathiat> (in firefox)
<crimsun> yay, after a day of hacking, this laptop's fully functional
<ajmitch> well done
<ajmitch> that was impressively fast
<crimsun> now I'm going to celebrate my birthday by going to sleep
<ajmitch> finally, I can type 'make'
<zul> heh
<ajmitch> night crimsun 
* ajmitch waits for the build to fail
<ajmitch> while it does that, I'm out for food :)
<jetsaredim> is there any way to find out if a switch from edgy to feisty will cause problems before actually doing it?
<crimsun> "sort of"
<jetsaredim> like if repos you were using for edgy aren't there or something odd like that
<crimsun> try the beta live cd
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> but that doesn't really tell you if anything will break cause that's like a fresh install vs upgrade
<jetsaredim> know what i mean
<crimsun> sure
<jdong> jetsaredim: but it's still a good practice to check the beta livecd.
<crimsun> OTOH, that's your closest ismulation
<crimsun> bcm43xx sucks, btw
<jdong> jetsaredim: we had one person in another support channel skip that step and end up with an unbootable kernel.
<jetsaredim> awesome
<jetsaredim> so try the herd 5 cd?
<jdong> beta
<jdong> beta is out.
<jdong> check distrowatch
<jetsaredim> ah
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do you have any way to tag notes on your RC bug page?
<bddebian> whoa I missed that it's crimsun's b-day??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> whoa
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Happy Birthday, crimsun!
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where'd you go darn it? :)
<esaym> what would be a good section on the forum to ask about some troubles I am having while trying to compile a program?
<esaym> there really needs to be a development section or something....
<jdong> esaym: Programming might work.
<esaym> thats what I was thinking
<esaym> everything else seems resctriced
<jdong> forum # 39
<jdong> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<jdong> esaym: nothing should be restricted.... you must be a member to post, that's the only restriction
<esaym> well yea, but what I ment was that it could not be put into the backports section
<esaym> because that is official stuff only
<jdong> esaym: you should be able to post in there.
<esaym> Yea I can post, but the stickied thread said that section was for official programs only
<jdong> esaym: hmm well I've done a very bad job of keeping stickes up to date then :)
<esaym> well I am going to stick it in programming anyway
<esaym> thats the error I am getting btw http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11781/
<jdong> programming form is probably best for that
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: aquamarine died on all arches.  did you test build that before uploading?
<Hobbsee> in a clean chroot / pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> needs a build-dep on automake-1.9
<Hobbsee> not a recommends
<esaym> Hobbsee:  you talking to me?
<Hobbsee> esaym: no, lupine_85 
<esaym> oh :(
<Hobbsee> esaym: you'd have to post the configure file somewhere too.
<Hobbsee> ./configure: line 1443: syntax error near unexpected token `soundkonverter,'
<Hobbsee> ./configure: line 1443: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(soundkonverter, 0.3.1)'
<esaym> yea I am going to make a thread about it
<crimsun> probably needs at least an autoreconf
<esaym> it is like auto make is screwed up or something
<bddebian> do be do be doo
<esaym> what is autoreconf?
<esaym> a file?
<bddebian> autoreconf -f -i
<bddebian> instead of having to do: aclocal autoheader automake
<bddebian> I think :-)
<esaym> I was using dpkg-buildpackage
<esaym> make gives the same error though
<bddebian> You would need to autoreconf before bulding the package
<bddebian> It generates new configure and makefile "stuff"
<esaym> so autoreconf -f -i and then do dpkg-buildpackage?
<bddebian> I think that's what they are saying but I have barely been paying attention :)
<esaym> hmm, same error, only in configure.in
<bddebian> Actually it looks like AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(pkg, version) is deprecated, you might want to take a look at that
<esaym> but how can the package name be deprecated (soundkonverter)?
<Fujitsu> esaym: soundkonverter is already packaged.... Why are you compiling it?
<esaym> for fun, and for dapper
<esaym> the one on dapper is beta
<bddebian> esaym: No, just the use of package and version in AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE() is deprecated
<bddebian> http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/html_node/Public-macros.html
<bddebian> But that may or may not be your problem
<esaym> interesting, so the author could be using old stuff?
<bddebian> possible
<bddebian> did it build-dep on an early version of automake?
<bddebian> damnit, where did ajmitch go??
* welshbyte makes the ftbfs-tagged bug list 2 bugs smaller
<bddebian> w00t, go welshbyte
* bddebian picks his nose
<welshbyte> w00t, go bddebian 
<bddebian> heh
<joejaxx> hello all
<joejaxx> :)
<bddebian> Heya joejaxx
<joejaxx> hello bddebian 
<joejaxx> how are you?
<bddebian> OK thanks, you?
<joejaxx> that is good
<joejaxx> i am well at the moment
<esaym> well there's the thread, man I am burned out for today http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391970
<ajmitch> hello joejaxx 
<joejaxx> hello ajmitch 
<joejaxx> ajmitch: how are you?
<joejaxx> rexbron: :P
<ajmitch> alright
<joejaxx> that is good
<ajmitch> trying to get something built
<joejaxx> me too
<StevenK> #95321: suspend/resume (RAM) fails for usb rootfs
<rexbron> hey joejaxx
<jdong> bug 95321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95321 in Ubuntu "suspend/resume (RAM) fails for usb rootfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95321
<StevenK> Hrm. I thought the suspend/resume scripts removed the hcd drivers.
* ajmitch should just get bddebian to fix it
<jdong> StevenK: yeah I can confirm that for sure :)
<jdong> StevenK: but I expect that was a limitation of Linux....
<jdong> StevenK: presumably too much of the system unthaws before the usb block device is reprobed.
<jdong> but I'm not an ACPI guy....
<bddebian> ajmitch: bah, I can't fix anything.. :-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: BTW, you have any way to make notes on your RC bug page?
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: f-spot bugs
<Burgundavia> can I close needs info from more than 6 months?'
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: depends on the bug
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: old crashers were you pinged the user in sept 2006
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> bddebian: I was going to
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well libembperl-perl won't build because it wants a newer apache2-prefork-dev than we have :-(
<StevenK> Oh my. I was just discussing that package in #debian-devel
<StevenK> Haven't we deja'd this vu?
<ajmitch> bddebian: that's a shame
<Burgundavia> is there any place in Ubuntu that lists bugs by package?
<Burgundavia> s/ubuntu/lp/
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: uh, launchpad
<Burgundavia> ya, I caught that
<Burgundavia> tired
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package>/+bugs
<Burgundavia> work was hell today. bloody alarm tech cut half the wiring in the building
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: no, I want a list of all packages and numbers of bugs, in a table
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: oh, that...
<Burgundavia> hmm, who is Matt Proud
<Burgundavia> ?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: if you can find a team that's a package contact for all bugs, you can use https://beta.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Burgundavia> right
<Hobbsee> dont know of any other way
<StevenK> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs gives you all open bugs
<Burgundavia> that isn't helpful
<Burgundavia> ugh
<StevenK> Burgundavia: Then you can search for all Universe with a bitesize tag or so.
<bddebian> StevenK: Which package, libembperl-perl?
<StevenK> bddebian: Yup
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Could probably drop the build-dep ver for apache2-prefork-dev to 3.2 but I haven't tried it
<ajmitch> bddebian: you requested a sync of ldap-account-manager 1.2.0, when 1.1.1-2 has the security fix
<ajmitch> (testing-proposed-updates vs unstable)
<bddebian> Huh?
<bddebian> Oh
<bddebian> Why not just get the latest?
<ajmitch> why get the latest?
<bddebian> So reject it
<ajmitch> it's just hard to justify to everyone involved why it should go in, apart from it being newer
<ajmitch> changelog wasn't particularly informative
<bddebian> No worries, I just misread the page, so reject it
* bddebian is easily confused by so many numbers :)
<StevenK> bddebian: 7 14 92 12 8 54 4
<bddebian> aaaahhh
<jdong> StevenK: how'd you get my calc exam grades!
<StevenK> jdong: Lucky guess
<jdong> argh well you're not gettin my jackpot
<StevenK> jdong: Your backport bugs? You can keep those. :-P
<jdong> lol
* bddebian goes back to doing nothing
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok, enjoy
<bddebian> Egads gnucash
<racarr> when does archive freeze end?
<Hobbsee> 24 hrs, apparently
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
* ajmitch digs around for a laptop
<Hobbsee> hi aj
<keescook> ajmitch: okay, bug 95334 is ready.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95334 in Ubuntu "freeze exception: new package apparmor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95334
<ajmitch> k, thanks
<keescook> siretart, crimsun: I gotta beg you guys on that bug too.  :)
* ajmitch gets hacking on an initramfs policy loader for selinux
<keescook> sweet
<ajmitch> should have done it long ago
<joejaxx> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a computer with a pci2ide card?
<joejaxx> pci2ata i should say
<crimsun> keescook: looks good to me, +1
<joejaxx> ajmitch: :)
<TheMuso> joejaxx: Yes.
<TheMuso> I have two machines running off two such cards here.
<TheMuso> I did an install of the beta yesterday on one of them, with no problems.
<joejaxx> TheMuso: yeah it is messing up for me
<TheMuso> joejaxx: What chipset?
<joejaxx> TheMuso: i would have to look
<TheMuso> Both mine are silicon image chipsets.
<joejaxx> TheMuso: i would have to look
<TheMuso> As you said.
<joejaxx> but the problem is
<TheMuso> Do you have a custom setup such as LVM/Software RAID?
<joejaxx> i installed ubuntu restarted and was dropped to a busybox shell
<TheMuso> Oh and how is it messing up?
<TheMuso> Probably its got the wrong root.
<TheMuso> root device even.
<joejaxx> TheMuso: nope not yet
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> If you know the module it uses, at least you can attempt to load that module using the shell and see what device nodes are created.
<joejaxx> TheMuso: it recognizes the drives
<TheMuso> Right.
<joejaxx> i installed ubuntu to the drive on the mobo ide0
<bddebian> ajmitch: That one OK? :)
<joejaxx> not the pci2ata one
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I have seen similar behavior before, and would say that the kernel is being given the wrong root device.
<keescook> crimsun: sweet, thanks.
<TheMuso> Mind you, since UUIDs are used now, I am not so sure about that.
<joejaxx> yeah
<ajmitch> bddebian: sorry?
<TheMuso> You could mount the root device from busybox, and let the boot continue. Once into the install, rebuild initramfs/reconfigure grub.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Never mind, I'm being a smart ass
<ajmitch> fine
<keescook> crimsun, ajmitch: it's not clear to me how many motu-uvf's I need to ACK the exception?  the 2007-02-23 meeting notes don't make it clear.
<Hobbsee> keescook: 2.
<keescook> Hobbsee: okay, cool.  Then I'll poke ajmitch some more.  :)
<Hobbsee> keescook: :)
<Hobbsee> keescook: take the cluebat, though. you may need it
<keescook> Hobbsee: uh-oh.  what'd I miss?
<Hobbsee> keescook: for uvfe's :)
<ajmitch> keescook: what should we set the going rate at?
<keescook> they have lots of wine in seville, right?  :)
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch is happy enough with it
<ajmitch> it'd be good to have in universe for now & have some feedback for feisty+1
<keescook> ajmitch: that's why I've been cramming to try and get it in.  :)
<Burgundavia> you see Novell did another NIH with thin clients?
<keescook> it's not perfect, and needs more packages (libapparmor, etc etc) but this gets basic functionality.
<Burgundavia> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1241507,00.html
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: nope, what did they do?
<bddebian> NIH?
<Burgundavia> not invented here
<bddebian> ah
<Burgundavia> a derogatory term for people developing their own solution before looking around them
<Burgundavia> Novell is really bad at it
<keescook> ajmitch, crimsun: okay, so that's a confirmation?  should I go ahead and upload it so Mithrandir can beat me over the head with the NEW stick?
<ajmitch> keescook: I'm sure he'll be nice about it
<keescook> heh
<ajmitch> now I think iwj offered to help with source NEW recently..
<keescook> cool
<crimsun> keescook: sure, paste the irc log in a comment just to be thorough
<keescook> crimsun: okay, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Say, anyone know who the contact for the 'ati' driver is?
<crimsun> triaging contact? upstream contact? upstream upstream contact?
<tonyyarusso> Erm, "It got borked in recent Feisty updates and is seriously crummy atm; wondering if you have any idea why?" contact.
<crimsun> that's the first.
<crimsun> It'll get to the correct person automatically when filed against the correct source package
<tonyyarusso> Ah, cool.
* tonyyarusso hits LP
<crimsun> (Timo) tepsi.pakki cares for them, generally
<crimsun> (fullstop intentional)
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<LaserJock> hi guys
<bddebian> heya LaserJock
<bddebian> Now, gnight folks :-)
<LaserJock> man, you're leaving?
<bddebian> Was planning on it, you need something?
<ajmitch> bye bddebian 
<LaserJock> bddebian: nah, just sad to see you go ;-)
* ajmitch wonders if samba & openldap will do a split config file
<LaserJock> I had a meeting this morning, took the car to the shop, and drove to my grandpa's house
<bddebian> Heh, thx LaserJock, glad someone thinks so :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: I care
<ajmitch> aw
<LaserJock> so I haven't done anything *buntu today
<LaserJock> ajmitch: gotta be quick
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> oh good, slapd.conf at least allows doing include /path/to/file
<ajmitch> I wonder if it can include all files in a directory
<ajmitch> hm even better
<ajmitch> 2.3 lets it be in the directory itself
<LaserJock> hmmm, SoC applications
<ajmitch> hm?
* ajmitch is unable to see any SoC applications, for obvious reasons ;)
<LaserJock> I finally got my mentorship app approved
<ajmitch> ah sweet
<LaserJock> I see 81 applications
<welshbyte> is my patch on bug #71753 usable at all?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71753 in xpdf "Incorrect path in man page" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71753
<welshbyte> i just used it as an excuse to relearn the packaging/patching tools
<racarr> Hi RAOF
<RAOF> Howdie
<RAOF> Got anyone more knowlegeable than me to review your desktop-effects yet?
<racarr> no but it's been suggested that I just patch the C version for now
<racarr> and replace it with the python version in feisty+1
<racarr> so I'll do that later tonight
<RAOF> Yeah, I can sympathise with that.
<racarr> also, PM
<RAOF> racarr: Ping?  PM?
<racarr> RAOF: Eh?
<racarr> What I meant was I had sent you a few PMs and you didn't seem to have noticed
<RAOF> I was just wondering whether you'd seen any of the PM spam I've been sending you :)
<racarr> err
<racarr> no
<racarr> none at all
<RAOF> Oh, that's not good.
<imbrandon> zomg
<LaserJock> imbrandon: ?
<imbrandon> i'm busy as hell atm and cant make an educated statement on beryl atm, but just "wtf"
<imbrandon> a new name again ?
<imbrandon> if they wanna merge do it under the name compiz 
<LaserJock> yeah, I didn't catch that. What happened?
<imbrandon> LaserJock, read planet
<ajmitch> imbrandon: of course, it's a new week
<imbrandon> i gotta fix a damn raid container at work, i'll be back in a few
<racarr> LaserJock: Basically a few of us have been trying to merge with Compiz under a new name for around a month now
<racarr> LaserJock: And Quinn finally came around to it, which is good because she was the only one not for it
<LaserJock> hmm
<nixternal> oi
<LaserJock> seems like having a 3rd name is kinda mesy
<imbrandon> racarr, i'm all for it too but he should work with the original project to merge under the name compiz, what they forked from, thats how it works
<nixternal> LaserJock: just name it CrAp
<LaserJock> nixternal: now now
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal, ...
<nixternal> ..., nodnarbmi
<LaserJock> lol
<racarr> imbrandon: It's a bit different than that
<nixternal> man, that was tough this late at night
<racarr> imbrandon: 1. This isn't Beryl deciding they don't want to be a fork anymore, it's as much of an effort from Compiz as from Beryl.
<racarr> and 2. The community is uncomfortable with just folding in under the name Compiz, as most everything from Beryl will be merged in to the new project
<racarr> which means the codebase will be about 2/3rds Beryl, and 1/3rd Compiz
<LaserJock> but still, seems hard for users
<nixternal> just change that big ol' red ruby/diamond icon is all I ask :)
<Fujitsu> Anybody on feisty/amd64 who can test if bug #2382 is still present?
<racarr> maybe, but theres a lot of hostility between our communities LaserJock, and I think if we merged under either of the existing names
* nixternal spins his cube
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2382 in mysql-query-browser "mySQL Query Browser segfaults on AMD64" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2382
<racarr> that hostility would remain
<LaserJock> well, I can understand
<RAOF> Fujitsu: I'll have a look
<LaserJock> it's just frustrating when we just got all the packages in the repos
<Fujitsu> Thanks RAOF. We've got a tonne of old bugs :(
<nixternal> LaserJock: oh, I didn't even think about that
<imbrandon> racarr, no whats going to happen is some will still use compiz, some will use beryl and some will use this new hybrid
<imbrandon> i've seen it before
<racarr> LaserJock: Understandable
<Ardekantur> Hello all - I'm having some trouble submitting a source package to REVU, could anyone help me?
<racarr> imbrandon: Eh, I think that should fade pretty quickly because we can update all the repos that offer Beryl to use the new hybrid
<racarr> site redirects, etc
<imbrandon> you need to forget the animosity , get over it, and use one or the other, man this really really hit a nerve
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Oh, looking at the actual bug I don't think I have a remote sql server to connect to.
<imbrandon> racarr, not just ubuntu, the linux community in general
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: what problem?
<imbrandon> brb
<racarr> well yes but we can get the same thing done for gentoo, opensuse, etc easily
<RAOF> Fujitsu: I don't suppose you've got a public test type server?
<Fujitsu> RAOF: No, sorry.
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> I'll see what I can do.
<imbrandon> racarr, its not about a distro, its about the flimsy flip flop
<nixternal> I don't think it as a huge issue, just merge, drop all of the old. leave a note at the old hotel saying we in this room now, please come here instead
<Ardekantur> Hobbsee - I've registered in Launchpad, created a GPG key, signed the code of conduct, added myself to the universal contributor's group, retrieved the amulet of yendor, and I didn't get a notification when I dput my signed source binary
<nixternal> however the packages that recently made it in is going to be the big pain
<Ardekantur> ~source package
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I'm happy that they're open to merging, at least
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: is it actually on revu?
<imbrandon> racarr, i spent a week in the same room with Quinn trying to get him to do this 6 months ago at google
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: in the web interface?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, +1
<Ardekantur> Hobbsee, do you mean the front page of http://revu.tauware.de/ ?
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: yep
<LaserJock> Ardekantur: yes
<Ardekantur> no, fraid not
<Ardekantur> the package name is asciidoc
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: did you get the keyring synced?
<racarr> imbrandon: pm
<Hobbsee> Ardekantur: er, how long ago did you uplaod this?
<Ardekantur> Hobbsee, i'm not sure, and yesterday
<LaserJock> Ardekantur: you need to make the package for feisty no unstable
<LaserJock> *not
* ajmitch resynced the keyring earlier today
* ajmitch moves the .changes file back into the queue
<Ardekantur> LaserJock - whoops :) should I try that and reupload to see if it shows up in five minutes?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> wait about 1 minute & it should hopefully show
<LaserJock> ajmitch: it's ok to hae it unstable?
<LaserJock> *have
<ajmitch> hm no, looks like it rejected again
* ajmitch checks why
<ajmitch> LaserJock: of course not, but it won't cause a reject
<LaserJock> it won't?
<LaserJock> I thought it rejected Debian releases
<ajmitch> shouldn't do
<Ardekantur> I wasn't sure what the version number should be, because it's a major version change of a package that was originally in Debian
<Fujitsu> It's not intelligent enough to look at it, LaserJoc.
<Fujitsu> *LaserJock
<ajmitch> Ardekantur: ok, are you sure you joined the team on launchpad?
<ajmitch> and that you have your gpg key on launchpad?
<ajmitch> gpg: Signature made Thu 22 Mar 2007 12:03:16 PM EDT using DSA key ID 9EE43354
<ajmitch> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<ajmitch> given that I resynced the keyring about an hour ago, it should have picked up your one if it's on lp
<Ardekantur> i don't remember which order I did things in :/
<ajmitch> lp username?
<Ardekantur> ~mcs532
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> " Contributors of packages for ubuntu universe
<ajmitch> Joined 57 minutes ago "
<ajmitch> so you uploaded yesterday but only just joined
* ajmitch resyncs again
<Ardekantur> ajmitch, i figured if it saw that i joined it might retroactively do something 
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> not unless the upload is requeued manually
<Ardekantur> ah
<ajmitch> Ardekantur: it should be there now
<Ardekantur> ajmitch, Yes! Very much so. Thanks for your time and help.
<welshbyte> oops forgot to sleep, better get some caffeine in me
<keescook> aaah, sweet.  feels good to get that mythtv update out.
<imbrandon> ahhh back to normal
<imbrandon> or semi normal
<imbrandon> anyone still awake , or just me ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, howd the unmet deps bug stuff go ?
<racarr> I'm mostly awake
<racarr> :p
<imbrandon> ...
<Nafallo> imbrandon: do I have a jabberaccount on ubuntuwire.com? :-)
<imbrandon> lemme look
* Nafallo tries to connect again :-)
<imbrandon> Nafallo, i just restarted the webui , on sec
<imbrandon> one*
<Nafallo> sure :-)
<Nafallo> seems I can't connect to the server anyway :-/
<imbrandon> it shows you as online now
<Nafallo> yea, now :-)
<Nafallo> thanks :-)
<imbrandon> 2   nafallo    silverfairy   Authenticated   [User is connected via SSL]    [Online]    Online   50 83.xxx.xxx.x
<imbrandon> okies
<Nafallo> so who else is there? :-P
<Nafallo> we should have a shared roaster with all MOTUs ;-)
<Nafallo> or something :-)
<imbrandon> atm only 6 people reconnected ( i ended up killhuping the server )
<imbrandon> yea i can make a MOTU group, but its kinda redundant with irc and all ;)
<imbrandon> 194 accounts :)
<Nafallo> oh. are we that many? :-)
<imbrandon> on ubuntuwire , MOTU + coredev is only 72
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<imbrandon> Nafallo, http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/acct-blah.txt
<imbrandon> thats the motu + core-dev list
* Nafallo checks :-)
<ajmitch> evening
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<Nafallo> morning ajmitch :-)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, know if compact flash cards have the same limited write cycles that usb flash sticks have ?
* imbrandon considers a minimal ubuntu install on a 1gb compact flash card via ide an adapter
<ajmitch> imbrandon: afaik they do
<ajmitch> just mount stuff noatime, don't use a journal, etc
<imbrandon> yea
<ajmitch> though you may be ok with ext3 & a journal
<ajmitch> flatmate has a box downstairs with ubuntu on a 1GB CF card
<ajmitch> actually no, it's etch :)
<imbrandon> cool, yea i have a p2 500 with heatsync and such, would be a nice no moving parts quite system
<imbrandon> something just to goof with at home
<imbrandon> not even sure what i would use it for 
<imbrandon> i have dhcp/dns/file/web server already
<imbrandon> ( for the house )
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> the box he's using is a p166
<ajmitch> 64MB RAM
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> using it for uni stuff, to experiment with routing stuff
* ajmitch starts an FDS biuld _again_
<imbrandon> yea this is a p2 500 with 128mb ram i just had arround
<imbrandon> not even a case for it atm, just proc board,ram,power,cf+ide card
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> he picked up 17 boxes I think
<imbrandon> if i had the money i would get a mini-itx and make soemthing cool, maybe next payday
<ajmitch> ex-uni that probably would have been thrown out
<imbrandon> ;)\
* ajmitch should really use ccache for this
<imbrandon> yea i've been meaning to set ccache up on the buildd pbuilders
<imbrandon> they are already pretty fast with the new gdebi script though ;)
<ajmitch> oh that's easy
<imbrandon> oh yea i know, i've done it 1000 times, just havent got to it there yet
* ajmitch has been meaning to get back to the sbuild/buildd setup
<ajmitch> I'm not sure how well things will turn out with LVM snapshots
<ajmitch> siretart has been having some issues still with snapshots
<imbrandon> that 160 is still in the server hooked up, just not mounted
<imbrandon> if you need a testbed/drive
<siretart> ajmitch: only in feisty :/
<imbrandon> aurora and intrepid are feisty 
<DarkSun88> Hi
<siretart> ajmitch: in edgy, things were working very fine. same in debian
<imbrandon> hello 
<ajmitch> siretart: worrying
<ajmitch> imbrandon has upgraded aurora to feisty :)
<ajmitch> (iirc)
<ajmitch> ah yes, you just mentioned that
* ajmitch needs more caffeine
<imbrandon> yea it was the easiest way to get lvm + gdebi pbuilders working right
<siretart> ajmitch: the bugs are reported in lp, but it seems that nobody really knows an answer. I'm not ever sure if it's udev, dm-setup or whatever which is being so racy :/
<imbrandon> without backporting a ton of cruft
<siretart> ajmitch: I really do hope that new upstream versions of dm-setup, libdevmapper, udev and so on will fix things at the beginning of goofy
<StevenK> Goofy!?
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> StevenK, shush
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> I'm *not* uploading to a release called goofy
<siretart> ;)
<siretart> StevenK: just a joke from my side. I have really no idea how feisty+1 will be called
<imbrandon> hum i wonder how a uvf for swfdec would look post-beta ;)
<Nafallo> siretart: I have that aswell :-)
<siretart> imbrandon: nah, youtube sucks anyway..
<siretart> ;)
<imbrandon> siretart, hahaha you had the same idea ? heh
<siretart> isn't xine 1.1.4 able to decode flvs?
<imbrandon> siretart, since you and StevenK are both -uvf ( correct ? ) you think its worth my time to prepare a diff and such ?
<ajmitch> aha!
<StevenK> Hrm. Didn't we have the same discussion for Feisty before it was named.
<imbrandon> siretart, yea but its a pita
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'm -sru, not -uvf
<ajmitch> *finally* fixed the FDS build
<ajmitch> 1 missing -D in the flags
<imbrandon> ahh right StevenK 
<StevenK> Although it appears -sru doesn't exist, etc etc
<imbrandon> who is -uvf?
<siretart> -sru doesn't exist any longer
<imbrandon> sru exists, i just did a mod-mono a few days ago ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: ^
<imbrandon> oh ?
<siretart> imbrandon: http://launchpad.net/~motu-uvf
<imbrandon> how is there no sru ?
* imbrandon looks puzzled now
<Hobbsee> procedure changed
<imbrandon> i know but the new proceedures still call for a sru to upload
<imbrandon> trust me i JUST did it , unless it changed again in the last 48 hours
* ajmitch thought that any MOTU could upload now
<ajmitch> but I'm vague on it
<ajmitch> which is a bad sign, since I'm meant to know
<imbrandon> they can to -proposed, but the final upload must be done by sru per the new policy
<imbrandon> to -updates
<siretart> imbrandon: the new procedure is that you upload directly to -proposed and call for testing
<imbrandon> right, then once tested and 7days past, sru prepares an upload to -updates ( untill the souyz supports direct import )
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<Fujitsu> -sru ceased to exist some weeks ago.
<Fujitsu> That page is wrong..
<Fujitsu> It hasn't been properly updated.
<ajmitch> if someone could properly update it please
<Fujitsu> I remember seeing in an email `motu-sru ceases to exist'
<imbrandon> then fix it, because thats what we popint poeple to including myself that foloowed it two days ago
* Fujitsu locates the email and updates the page accordingly.
<ajmitch> whoever *knows* what the agreed-on procedure is :)
<ajmitch> yay, shiny toys for me to play with
<imbrandon> hum, not having someone look over sru's , bwhahahaha i can now update gnome with an sru and my other two LP accounts ;)
<imbrandon> bwhahahahaha world domination ;)
<StevenK> Oh look, ajmitch is in Dubya mode
* ajmitch cackles
* imbrandon notes that page was updated 3 days ago 
<ajmitch> StevenK: I think you mean imbrandon is in dubya mode (world domination, etc)
<StevenK> ajmitch: No, no... "Oh, I don't know what the procedure i ...... oooooh, shiny toys for me to play with!"
<ajmitch> StevenK: I've been trying to get this thing built for a few hours
<siretart> ok, updated
<ajmitch> but I got it going after I went out with friends & had a drink
<ajmitch> see, beer solves all
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> siretart, thanks
* Fujitsu has no idea.
* StevenK quotes Fujitsu out of context.
* ajmitch tickles Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> time for a smoke, bbiab
* Hobbsee throws beans at ajmitch 
* siretart off for shopping. cu later
<imbrandon> l8tr siretart 
* Fujitsu attacks StevenK with something.
<Fujitsu> Bye siretart.
<StevenK> Heh. Something.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you have a good throw to get them here
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.
<Fujitsu> Well, I can't use Hobbsee's stick, or I get kicked... And there's nothing else around.
<ajmitch> fun, some americans are still annoyed at NZ over the no nuclear weapons thing
* Fujitsu throws some nuclear weapons at ajmitch.
<Fujitsu> See, they're so cool.
<ajmitch> thanks, I can use these
* Fujitsu dodges them
* proppy hugs dholbach
<jekil> hi
<Monk-e> hi
<lupine_85> Hobbsee: Tonio uploaded it, not me :/. is it still b0rken?
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: 0ubuntu1 is.  apparently 2 fixed it, but i've not seen that in the archive
* ajmitch laughs & starts an FDS build in pbuilder
<ajmitch> this should be interesting
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: not the source of it, nor the binary
* ajmitch wonders if beryl & compiz will be one by feisty release
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not our version, presumably.  would take a while to merge.  then again, if it's new, may as well be shoved in.
<lupine_85> hmm. wonder where that's gotton to, then
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: seeing as bling doesnt obey freezes
<Hobbsee> which would also negate a lot of the reviewing, which people wont be too impressed about
<lupine_85> 0.2 branch is quite different from master, so it makes sense to keep it in feisty
<ajmitch> isn't most of the new stuff in beryl in the plugins?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> Copy mode rendering, for instance...
<ajmitch> if that can be merged in
<ajmitch> & not rejected for being an ugly hack
<lupine_85> heh. It's a hack, but not really ugly
<ajmitch> iirc that was done at the last UDS
<lupine_85> just theoretically slower
<ajmitch> theoretically more memory-hungry too, aiui
<lupine_85> yep... but people with terrible nVidia cards like it because it means they don't have to use Xgl
<ajmitch> yeah
<lupine_85> there's a bunch of other stuff as well; we're going to try to get as much merged as possible I think
<poningru> what?
<poningru> beer?
<poningru> someone said beer
<Nafallo> lol
<imbrandon> it would be scarry to see a bunch of ubuntu devs in a room drinking beer/whiskey and packaging , oh wait thats UDS :)
<Nafallo> haha
<lupine_85> mmm whiskey
<lupine_85> Highland Park, I presume?
<imbrandon> highly doubtfull , normaly what ever mdz shows up with ;)
<lupine_85> urgh, cheap whiskey :/
<imbrandon> no, not cheap 
<imbrandon> just his choice ;)
<ajmitch> mmm, whiskey...
* ajmitch saw a new bottle downstairs today
* poningru much prefers port
<ajmitch> but it was a birthday present for a flatmate
<ajmitch> port can be nice
<poningru> or vodka
<poningru> mmm potato vodka
<Nafallo> why did I read flamemate? :-)
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<lupine_85> as long as it's not Bell's, I guess :D
<lupine_85> so should I try to reupload aquamarine? It seems two others have, and the packages seem to be getting swallowed....
* ajmitch looks at the build log & is unhappy
<TomaszD> did anyone say vodka?
<lupine_85> cinnamon vodka!
* TomaszD is from Poland *hint*
* Fujitsu is happily alcohol-free (not that there's much choice in the matter)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: s/happily //
<StevenK> You're a teenager, you're supposed to be angst-ridden!
* Fujitsu angstily drops an anvil on StevenK.
<TomaszD> cinnamon nah, currant vodka, now that's tasty
<StevenK> It has no affect!
<TomaszD> bbl
* StevenK has auto-compression-mode loaded.
<Fujitsu> Damn damn damn.
<Fujitsu> I should have thought of that.
<Fujitsu> Too obvious.
<StevenK> Don't try fire. Debian Developers are impervious to flame!
<StevenK> :-P
<Fujitsu> Hahah, true.
<ajmitch> Debian Developers are creatures of fire
<ajmitch> just don't feed the energy beast
<StevenK> I'd rather slay Sven Luther, if it's all the same.
<ajmitch> reminds me, I haven't topped up on my weekly dose of angst, hate & bile
<ajmitch> aka debian-private
<StevenK> ajmitch: I was thinking it was either -private or -devel
<proppy> try iceweasel it's really efficient against creature of fire
<StevenK> ajmitch: Don't bother.
* proppy hides
<Fujitsu> Is it really as bad as everybody says?
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> it's often tame & boring
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Sometimes. Mostly, it's as ajmitch says.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<StevenK> It's angsty, hatefilled this week, though.
* StevenK twitches.
* ajmitch wonders why pbuilder is not picking up packages in his bind-mounted repository
<ajmitch> since it's apparantly running apt-get update without issues
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: It's picking up the bad vibes from -private.
* Hobbsee kicks the maths department
<ajmitch> obviously
* ajmitch just wants pbuilder to use the new packages I made
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What has it done now? Scheduled critical stuff during UDS?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: FDS?
<StevenK> Fedora Directory Server
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's done that too, actually.  broken http://rutherglen.ics.mq.edu.au/math235s107/ again - or let computing department control it, where they've broken it.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: yeah, I need FDS to use the mozilla ldap sdk
<ajmitch> I see what it's doing - outdated Packages file
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: booked flights, got passport?
<ajmitch> funny that I have to go to spain to see you again
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no, and yes.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i thought you'd want to avoid me like the plague :P
* StevenK sighs about UDS again.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: only if you carry the plague
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh
* imbrandon sighs about UDS also
* ajmitch wonders if he can sneak these packages into feisty past the freeze ;)
<StevenK> You can try. :-)
<Tonio_> hi :)
<ajmitch> hey Tonio_ 
<ajmitch> StevenK: yeah, it could be a challenge though
<ajmitch> some of the packages are nowhere near ready
<StevenK> ajmitch: You might need to get Mithrandir, mdz, pitti, seb128, Keybuk and cjwatson all drunk, too.
<ajmitch> they're good enough to give me the basics for getting other stuff built
<ajmitch> oh I just want them in universe
<StevenK> Subvert the MOTU Council?
<StevenK> It worked for Kubu... oh, wait.
* StevenK hides.
* Fujitsu hastily agrees with StevenK, then runs away. Terribly fast.
<ajmitch> it's not like anyone will want to run FDS
<pef> hello
<ajmitch> hi pef 
<lupine_85> wootilicious, this version of aquamarine builds in pbuilder... how do I get it up?
<imbrandon> make a debdiff and ask us to review/upload it :)
<imbrandon> not REVU
<lupine_85> fair enuf. On Launchpad?
<imbrandon> yup, i presume its fixing a bug ( even if its not filed yet )
<imbrandon> file/attache it to a bug and poke us ;)
<imbrandon> brb smoke
<lupine_85> ftbfs bug :)
<racarr> lupine_85: The upload has already happened
<racarr> but the archive is frozen so it's queued
<racarr> we had a version on REVU that built in a pbuilder for a LONG time
<racarr> it's just whoever uploaded uploaded the wrong version of aquamarine
<lupine_85> racarr: it's the git snapshot that got uploaded
<racarr> well, the version uploaded builds in a pbuilder
<lupine_85> probably just the automake dependency
<lupine_85> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aquamarine/+bug/95430
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95430 in aquamarine "Aquamarine ftbfs " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> lupine_85: isn't that resolved ?
<lupine_85> Tonio_: all the packages seem to be going into some black hole / freeze
<ajmitch> bah!
<Tonio_> lupine_85: oh right ubuntu beta isn't out...
<Tonio_> I was lost because kubuntu beta is :)
<ajmitch> pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi doesn't appear to like running with unauthenticated repositories
<Tonio_> lupine_85: yes we have to wait fo the end of the freeze
<lupine_85> ah right
<ajmitch> beta is out, archive is still frozen in case of emergency post-beta fixes
<ajmitch> should be unfrozen real soon now
<lupine_85> well, if all 3 of us uploaded fixes, at we're doing /something/ right :D
<Tonio_> ajmitch: ah ? I missed the announce then.......
<ajmitch> lupine_85: not communicating? :)
<lupine_85> hehe, that too
* ajmitch mutters
* imbrandon mutters too , not to be left out
* StevenK adds to the list of Debian contributions of 2006 thread on -project
<StevenK> Four GRs, and enough bile and angst to fuel every single teenagers life for the next 3 years.
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> that's a lot fg angst
<lupine_85> I stopped being a teenager recently, and didn't notice an appreciable loss of angst
<lupine_85> Dunno if that's a good or bad thing
<StevenK> That'd be Debian.
<StevenK> Or something.
<ajmitch> debian never really grows up
<racarr> lupine_85: Yes it was the automake dependency  but as I've said several times
<racarr> theres already uploaded versions for ALL of the broken packages
<racarr> it's just that archive is frozen
<racarr> so they don't go in to archive until freeze comes up
<StevenK> Or they are shoved in.
* ajmitch really should go & sleep
<ajmitch> "just one more build of this"
<imbrandon> hehe
* StevenK points ajmitch to Ministry - Just One Fix
<ajmitch> so glad I'm not building on my old box
<StevenK> Hrm. The lyrics of this song seem to describe building FDS.
<imbrandon> workin aurora to death? hehe
<StevenK> Life keeps slipping away ... Fighting in a war with damnation ... Poised, keep cutting away ... I'm looking in through to salvation
<imbrandon> hrm does the ubuntu kernel have openmosix patches already ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: no, I'd rather not build this on aurora
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ahh i was just teasin a bit
<ajmitch> aurora is more for people not like me, since I have a fast box & high latency to the US :)
<imbrandon> right right, i still use my home box to compile mostly, its for "MOTU" hehe
* StevenK sighs. Yes, debian/rules really really needs you to sprinkle it with @echo's
<imbrandon> hahah
<StevenK> Argh!
<StevenK> /dev/hda5             9.2G  8.8G     0 100% /home
<vil> hi imbrandon
<vil> siretart, helped me yesterday to get to aurora etc, but today aurora wants password again
<vil> he also mentioned a bug in the importkeys script
<imbrandon> one second lemme check 
<imbrandon> vil, ahh yea i see the problem with the script , give me a few minutes to fix it up
<imbrandon> vil, ok should be fixed for now, i will perminately fix it here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> sorry about that
* vil thanks imbrandon
<vil> no need to be sorry, i am really glad you host this service
<imbrandon> :)
<vil> imbrandon, well, i have yet another problem, that occured even yesterday
<imbrandon> whats that >
<imbrandon> ?
<welshbyte> should i be setting bugs to "in progress" when i attach debdiffs to them?
<vil> when i try to use pbuilder for eclipse, i get W: Unable to locate package liblucene-java
<vil> imbrandon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11846/
<vil> however, it builds ok elsewhere
<imbrandon> vil, use pbuilder-$release
<imbrandon> like pbuilder-feisty
<imbrandon> "pbuilder-feisty build *.dsc"
<imbrandon> no sudo needed
<vil> imbrandon, cool, thanks again
<imbrandon> np
<vil> this is really a great service, i would really like to see it grow
<vil> imbrandon, so is there a wiki page so that people get to know about it? or do you want to keep it in secret :)
<vil> imbrandon, i can help with a wiki page
<racarr> service?
<imbrandon> i dont keep it secret, and i have a placeholder for the page
<imbrandon> just havent made one yet
<imbrandon> racarr, i run a community build network so MOTU and core-dev have a machine to build on already setup with breezy,dapper,edgy,feisty,sid pbuilders
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> on x86,ppc,sparc and soon amd64
<racarr> imbrandon: That's absurdely convenient
<racarr> so sounds like a good thing :)
<imbrandon> :)
* StevenK ignores the convience by having his own x86, amd64 and sparc machines.
<imbrandon> StevenK, hehe
<imbrandon> now you have a ppc to play on ;)
<StevenK> And the latency of ~1ms is unbeatable. :-P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ugh i hate this
<imbrandon> StevenK, got a sec to help me with my script ?
<vil> for me, when I have only an older x86 laptop and build java stuff, it is really useful
<imbrandon> you bash guru you
<StevenK> imbrandon: Sure.
<StevenK> imbrandon: If you promise to not call me that again. :-P
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ok one sec lemme pastbin my script and then my problem
<imbrandon> ok here is the script , and it works mostly , but only a few corner cases it dosent
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11848/
<imbrandon> let me give you examples what i need to fix
<ajmitch> StevenK: there are worse things he could call you
<StevenK> MY EYES
<StevenK> ajmitch: :-P
<imbrandon> ok first off, when i wget the +sshkeys its in dos LF , so i dos2unix it
<imbrandon> BUT
<imbrandon> people like vil have https://beta.launchpad.net/~vil/+sshkeys
<imbrandon> multi line +sshkeys
<imbrandon> normalys i would just tr -d "\r\n" < vil.ssh > vil.ssh 
<imbrandon> but that screws people like me with multi keys
<imbrandon> https://beta.launchpad.net/~imbrandon/+sshkeys
* ajmitch waits for configure to fail 
<ajmitch> meh, missing sasl this time
<imbrandon> StevenK, see my issue ?
<imbrandon> or did i make no sense
<StevenK> I'm looking.
<imbrandon> k
<StevenK> Yes, I get it.
<imbrandon> so basicly i just need to figure out how to sanitize all the +sshkeys
<racarr> Would 'You should do this in perl/python' be a cliched solution?
<imbrandon> racarr, will i was trying to KISS ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: The problem is, you need to parse the file. And doing that in shell will drive you mad.
<imbrandon> StevenK, yea i noticed ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: I do have a suggestion for the wget at the top.
<imbrandon> ?
<proppy> perl -pi ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: wget -q -O - <url> >> /tmp/all.txt
<imbrandon> umm how is that any better >?
<racarr> You could probably use a few perl -es  to sanitize the ssh keys...
<StevenK> imbrandon: You save two cats. :-)
<imbrandon> ohh so umm
<StevenK> And duh.
<StevenK> cat /tmp/motu.html /tmp/ubuntu-core-dev.html > /tmp/all.txt
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> cat does take multiple arguments.
<StevenK> if [ -n "proceed" ] ; then
<imbrandon> see i'm not a bash guy, ;)
<StevenK> That will always work
<StevenK> I think you need a $ there
<racarr> what does dos2unix do?
<imbrandon> ahh jesus 
<imbrandon> racarr, converts from dos line feeds to unix ones
<StevenK> Like flip
<racarr> ah, ok
<StevenK> It can be done with tr, but imbrandon is lazy. :-P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> no imbrandon isnt a bash guru ;)
<proppy> dos2unix == perl -pi -e 's/\r//' ?
<StevenK> Sounds about right.
<imbrandon> 's/\r\n/\n/'
<StevenK> tr -d '\r'
<imbrandon> all the same ;)
<imbrandon> i normaly always install sysutils anyhow soooo
<imbrandon> ok hrm
<racarr> dos2unix is in tofrodos
<imbrandon> to redo this in python or not
<imbrandon> racarr, and sysutils depends on tofrodos
<racarr> ewhich
<racarr> right
<racarr> ...just found that
<racarr> heh
<imbrandon> :)
<racarr> I thought I had sysutils installed
* StevenK curses. scheme-r5rs, you have to exist somewhere!
<imbrandon> crap, this is gonna make me learn python
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon grumbles
<welshbyte> you don't really learn python, you just forget bits of other languages and you're there
<StevenK> imbrandon: I know Python as well.
<mr_pouit> pirast: ping (about uscpi-tcp) ?
<racarr> I like python but think perl is better suited for replacing bash
<racarr> replacing bash scripts
<StevenK> racarr: Heathen!
<imbrandon> perl == devil
<imbrandon> i already maintain one perl script, not gonna another
<imbrandon> :)
<StevenK> Which
<StevenK> ?
<imbrandon> apt-mirror
* StevenK has a whole tree of Perl to look after for $WORK
<proppy> dunno if there is an equivalent of -pi for python
<imbrandon> apt-mirror == a whole heap of perl
<imbrandon> hahah i just noticed i'm doing the same cut | blah blahb lbah twice too
<imbrandon> jesus
<racarr> ugh, I have a really strange bug as of the last few days
<imbrandon> once before the for loop and once in it
<racarr> setting rgba colormap on ANY pygtk window
<racarr> makes it effectively die (most widgets just stop rendering)
<proppy> python -c "import sys; print sys.stdin.read().replace('\r\n', '\n')"
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> dpkg-deb: building package `fedora-ds-core' in `../fedora-ds-core_1.1~cvs.20070324-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<ajmitch> dpkg-deb: building package `fedora-ds-core' in `../fedora-ds-core_1.1~cvs.20070324-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<ajmitch> dpkg-deb: building package `fedora-ds-core' in `../fedora-ds-core_1.1~cvs.20070324-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> bah irssi
<ajmitch> at least it built ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> some minor RH idiocies
<ajmitch> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      8649 2007-03-25 01:52 ./etc/rc.d/init.d/fedora-ds
* StevenK twitches
<ajmitch> but I'm happy for now, and can go & sleep :)
<pirast> mr_pouit, pong
<racarr> imbrandon: Do you know if there used to be a libdbus1-dev package?
<mr_pouit> pirast: I think it is a problem with the debian/rules :/
<pirast> mr_pouit, i got dsc & co, ran a pbuilder against it and it worked
<racarr> imbrandon: Because there snot now, and beryl-plugins depends on it
<racarr> but beryl-plugins built in a pbuilder, right?
<racarr> it's libdbus-1-dev now
<pirast> mr_pouit, also, there seems to be a lot which is not right.. apt-get source uscpi-tcp does not work for example
<mr_pouit> pirast: this package is really, really "exotic" ^^"
<mr_pouit> both qmail and ucspi-tcp :/
<pirast> mr_pouit, uh oh, just read your comment
<pirast> mh i am sorry..
<pirast> wrong guess on my side
<pirast> :(
<mr_pouit> no harm ;) does someone have an idea about this ? ^^"
<mr_pouit> Bug #95469
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95469 in ucspi-tcp "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95469
<racarr> can someone upload http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/beryl-plugins/dbusfix.patch
<racarr> for beryl-plugins ?
<racarr> (it's a debdiff not a patch)
<racarr> and http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/corefpic.debdiff
<StevenK> A debdiff is a patch
<racarr> Err, yes but what I meant was
<racarr> it wasn't something I needed someone to put in debian/patches and they would know after clicking
<racarr> but
<imbrandon> has the other been published yet?
<imbrandon> you might wanna wait on the upload untill the last one was published
<pirast> mr_pouit, maybe sync 0.88-13 from debian: Cleaned up rules script to allow autobuilding
<racarr> imbrandon: Err, core one already seems to be uploaded
<racarr> imbrandon: And plugins wont build without the plugins one being uploaded...
<racarr> err
<racarr> plugins one is uploaded as well, they just showed up now
<mr_pouit> pirast: same problem :/
<racarr> (I had asked someone to upload them yesterday but had to leave before everything was finished)
<racarr> so NEVERMIND all that
<mr_pouit> pirast: and I merged qmail from the same maintainer, and it has also the same issue :x
<pirast> mr_pouit, how do you check?
<pirast> mr_pouit, maybe contact the debian maintainer on irc and ask him if he has an idea / would fix it
<pirast> mr_pouit, or file a bug against it in debian and then hope that the maintainer is very active :)
<mr_pouit> pirast: I just did an "apt-get source ucspi-tcp" (I have Debian unstable deb-src in my sources.list ;)
<pirast> mr_pouit, but how do you find out that it does not build with buildd? :)
<mr_pouit> pirast: ok, I'll ping an archive-admin to see if he can help me for this, then the debian maintainer, and eventually report a bug ^^
<racarr> mm
<mr_pouit> pirast: there is the same dependency in debian/rules binary-src target
<pirast> ahh k
<pirast> mr_pouit, okay good luck :)
<racarr> new beryl-plugins doesn't even have a pending build
<mr_pouit> thanks ^^"
<jwendell> if there is a sponsor with time, please, check my patches: https://launchpad.net/~wendell/+assignedbugs?search=Search&field.status=In+Progress
<Amaranth> jwendell: bug 78055 can probably just be rejected
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78055 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on sun-java5; sun-java6 is now available" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78055
<jwendell> Amaranth, why?
<Amaranth> apparently that's be design
<Amaranth> java6 doesn't always work were java5 did
<jwendell> Amaranth, i guess not...
<Amaranth> shouldn't bug 53085 be done as a patch in the build system instead of directly applying the patch to the source?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53085 in zapping "Wrong zapping icon" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53085
<Amaranth> using dpatch or quilt or whatever
<imbrandon> Amaranth, not always
<imbrandon> depends on the package and patch etc
<Amaranth> imbrandon: I'd say always but that's because I like things clean :)
<imbrandon> i say not always because thats policy, if upstreams dosent have a patchsys inplace then we dont make one
<Amaranth> really?
<imbrandon> yes realy
<Amaranth> upstream being debian?
<imbrandon> most of the time, yes
<Amaranth> that seems..painful
<imbrandon> that keeps deltas small
<Amaranth> jwendell: oh, and it looks like you're actually undoing a change crimsun did with that patch
<imbrandon> if its a major overhaul get it in debian ;)
<jwendell> Amaranth, what?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Amaranth> * Resynchronise with Debian (Closes: #4022):
<Amaranth>     - Fix desktop file to not use absolute path.
<Amaranth>  -- Daniel T Chen <crimsun@fungus.sh.nu>  Tue, 08 Nov 2005 11:07:34 +0000
<Amaranth> i wonder if it was broken for nearly a year or if something else messed it up
<jwendell> Amaranth, what would you suggest?
<Amaranth> it needs to be undone, i guess :)
<jwendell> Amaranth, that desktop file IS broken, i just fixed it
<Amaranth> yeah, i guess that patch is fine
* imbrandon groans ...
<sacater> hey im trying to get onto #ubuntu-motu-school but its always greyed out, whats going on?
<Hobbsee> sacater: because it's now #ubuntu-classroom ?
<sacater> Hobbsee: hmm
<sacater> irssi isnt letting me create any new window
<sacater> is it true that you cant join over 21 channels on freenode.net unless you are a developer
<Hobbsee> sacater: there's a 20 channel limit, yes.
<Hobbsee> sacater: not just developers.  people having good reasons to
<sacater> Hobbsee: i see
<sacater> Hobbsee: what if my reason is that I have lots of things to do?
<Hobbsee> ask a staffer
<DarkSun88> Any main-sponsor out there?
<DarkSun88> could you please review bug #95238?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95238 in check "Please sync check 0.9.4-3 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95238
<ivoks> whatever you do, please stop entering and leaving channels :)
<racarr> how often does launchpad check for depwaits being resolved?
<jwendell> Amaranth, did you commit?
<Amaranth> jwendell: i can't
<Amaranth> was just commenting
<imbrandon> racarr, 2 times an hour iirc on publisher runs
<racarr> :( it decided to build beryl-plugins before beryl-core
<racarr> and beryl-plugins have a >= on libberyldecoration-dev 0ubuntu2
<racarr> because of the -fPIC fix
<imbrandon> sure, no biggie, it will rebuild next run
<racarr> you would think it could be intelligent enough to prevent that
<imbrandon> its just a queue fifo, but it all works out young padiwan ;)
<sabdfl> well done everyone for getting beryl sorted
<jwendell> :)
* bddebian didn't do anything
<soc> spe doesn't work in feisty...
<soc> it complains that it needs wxpython 2.5.... at least
<soc> when you comment the section out, it's clear, that the problem is because wxpython is newer on feisty than spe expects it ...
<bddebian> SO fix it or file a bug :-)
<soc> feisty has something like wpyton 2.6.3 and spe was written with 2.6.1 or something
<soc> I'm not really an experienced python developer, but how can I send in a patch?
<bddebian> File a bug and attach the patch to the bug report
<welshbyte> do the "Ubuntu Sponsors for Universe" work on weekends? :)
<jdong> welshbyte: I'm sure the enthusiastic ones work around the clock :D
<welshbyte> hehe :)
<bddebian> Or the sick ones, depending on how you look at it :)
<welshbyte> i'm just interested to see whether the 2 debdiffs i've attached to bugs since last night have been done sufficiently so i can carry on doing the same for other bugs with more confidence
<welshbyte> positive reinforcement, and all that :)
<jdong> bddebian: meh it's not a disease, it's a _lifestyle choice_ :D
<soc> ok
<soc> just looked at spe
<soc> it seems that wxversion.ensureMinimal() fails
<soc> even if the version used is greater than WX_VERSION = '2.5.4.1'
<bddebian> jdong: :-)
<soc> a quick fix is to comment out 'sys.exit' if the check faisl
<soc> fails
<soc> (in SPE.py)
<soc> in fact we don't nedd that check because it's handled by package dependencies
<welshbyte> soc: it would be good to have all this info in a bug report, that way the right people can handle it properly :)
<soc> I _hate_ bugreports :-)
<welshbyte> aw don't be like that, they get things done :)
<imbrandon> sabdfl, :)
<imbrandon> racarr, did the depwait work itsself out ?
<racarr> imbrandon: Err, it's pending now on i386, so yeah
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> yea thats good
<imbrandon> should be published within inthe hour then
<imbrandon> StevenK, you still awake ?
<imbrandon> welshbyte, yea some of us do, what bug numbers ?
<welshbyte> bug 40782 and bug 71753
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40782 in fceu "No desktop file" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40782
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71753 in xpdf "Incorrect path in man page" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71753
<welshbyte> they're only trivial, i was using them to relearn the ropes
<welshbyte> (bitesize tags rock)
<imbrandon> yup, looks like your doing it right ( just from a quick glance )
<welshbyte> cool
<welshbyte> thanks :)
<pirast> keescook, hi :)
<pirast> uh oh, weekend
<soc> welshbyte: https://launchpad.net/bugs/95539
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95539 in spe "spe doesn't run because check for wxpython fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<soc> is that ok?
<keescook> pirast: hiya :)
<pirast> keescook, no weekend?
<keescook> pirast: it's the weekend; just doing work on mythtv, hanging out.
<pirast> keescook, ok :) did you see the asterisk + phpmyadmin debdiffs?
<pirast> would be nice if you could apply them later
<keescook> pirast: yup, I did, thanks!  Which of the debdiffs did you get a chance to test?
<pirast> against a exploit, none.. :(
<keescook> pirast: but it was tested that the code still runs, etc?
<pirast> nope :( doing now with all
<pirast> keescook, good that you ask :(
<keescook> pirast: heheh, no problem.
<pirast> sorry
<pirast> keescook, you know what would be great..
<pirast> something to push updates to
<pirast> then i do not have to run pbuilder
<pirast> one click on publish and it lands in the archives
<sabdfl> pirast: i saw you deactivated your beta membership - any reason why?
<pirast> sabdfl, lp was slow to me, hoped that leaving beta team would change that :)
<sabdfl> pirast: ok
<sacater> jesus, #ubuntu is packed!
<sacater> not sure whether thats good or bad
<pirast> sabdfl, but it didn't really change that. also, i often forgot to remove the "beta." in the url when giving links to other people, so that they ended up with a login..
<sabdfl> sacater: as long as everyone is nice to one another, it must be a Good Thing :-)
<sacater> sabdfl: well.... i had about 3 questions directed at me in about half a minute
<sacater> hard to keep up :P
<pochu> pirast: there is a bug about that, to redirect to non-beta to non-beta-testers :)
<pochu> though it isn't implemented yet, AFAIK
<pirast> pochu, uh oh :)
<sabdfl> also, pirast, you can turn off the redirect for chunks of two hours, at the launchpad.net home page
<sabdfl> but... too late now :-)
<sacater> the predeccesor (cant spell), of my pda (a gentoo dev) left a huge memo, and it was a file of practice questions that he may be asked when he applied for dev (he was trainee at the time). My question is thus, is there a sort of practice thing for motu trainees, and if not, could someone compose one?
<pirast> sabdfl, yeah, i know.. but clicking a button every two hours is not that nice ;) also, i want to have a little bit of a surprise when the new lp ui goes public and is final :P
<Q-FUNK> sacater: please, no NM process
<sacater> pirast: new launchpad ui?
<sacater> Q-FUNK: eh?
<pirast> i am also missing that with ubuntu.. when running development releases, there are no surprises when a new release goes final.. :P
<sabdfl> sacater: i think Q-FUNK is saying he'd prefer to keep the process of becoming a MOTU a more fluid one :-)
<sabdfl> pirast: yes, i know that feeling!
<pirast> sacater: see https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<sacater> sabdfl: whats wrong with practice questions :'(
<sacater> pirast: will do
<Q-FUNK> sabdfl: indeed :)
<sabdfl> sacater: nothing - it would i think be very cool to have a knowledgebase like that
<DarkSun88> Any main-sponsor out there?
<sacater> pirast: i just joined. id love to beta the new ui
<Q-FUNK> sacater: we need a knowledge base of sample packaging and maintaining situations, but IMHO we'd rather avoid turning the process of becoming a MOTU into pointlessly rigid testing process.
<sacater> Q-FUNK: i see youre point, fair enough
<sacater> i could upload the test my mate took if he dosnt mind
<sacater> gentoo dev
<sabdfl> sacater: that would be interesting
<sacater> sabdfl: ok
<sacater> give me 10 mins max
<DarkSun88> could you please review bug #95238?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95238 in check "Please sync check 0.9.4-3 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95238
<sabdfl> sacater: promise not to post any screenshots of stuff you see on beta till it lands on production?
<sacater> sabdfl: if someone approves me, of course not
<sacater> that would be a blasphemy
<sacater> etc etc
<sacater> :P
<sacater> if anyone here does a bit of perl or likes using the tea text editor, you can join my tea-dev team :D
<sabdfl> done
* ScottK thinks it's too bad the LP beta isn't faster.  Speed is his biggest gripe with LP at the moment.
<sabdfl> ScottK: we need to figure out how to run most of it over http, and only use https for security-critical info
<sacater> ScottK: all launchpad is slower than normal for me
<sabdfl> it's probably also getting a bit of a thumping due to the beta
<ScottK> sacater: Not just today, but in general.
<sacater> ScottK: :P, i was refering to the last few weeks
<ScottK> Makes sense about https being a performance block and a tricky one to get right.
<ScottK> sacater: Last few weeks I agree have been slower than usual.
<ScottK> but LP at it's fastest has never been fast IMO.
<sacater> IMO?
<ScottK> In My Opinion.
<sacater> sabdfl: hmm, cant seem to copy the memo onto my MMC
<pirast> keescook, feisty asterisk compiles, installs, runs
<pirast> off now, have a nice evening :)
<pirast> bye
<sacater> WOW
<sacater> nice ui
<sacater> sabdfl: do you know who approved me onto the betas?
<pochu> sacater: himself
<pochu> sacater: the beta rocks, isn't it? :)
<sacater> pochu: yes, 
<sacater> sabdfl: thanks
<somerville32> Hiya _o/
<pochu> sacater: haven't you received a mail saying who has approved you?
<sabdfl> sacater: you're welcome
* somerville32 is in the hospital bathroom trying to hang onto some rogue wifi signal.
<sacater> somerville32: :P
<racarr> ohhh beryl-plugins is building on i386
<sacater> i do that (not in the hospital though
<sacater> racarr: beryl pwns
<racarr> hehe
<racarr> yay, it didn't fail this time
<somerville32> I just tried beryl yesterday and everyone on the unit thought it was so cool. I told them to get Ubuntu instead of Windows Vista - they all asked me for a  copy. hehe.
<bddebian> I don't even know WTF beryl is :-)
<bddebian> And Vista is a joke anyway :-)
<sacater> bddebian: beryl pwns
<sacater> eyecandy
<pochu> I've read somewhere that beryl is going to re-join compiz :)
<pochu> maybe it was just a dream
<welshbyte> that's certainly the topic of the day
<pochu> then is it true? :)
<imbrandon> pochu, yes , most likely
<imbrandon> http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000356.html
<pochu> looking :)
<sacater> no..... compiz and beryl............ my generation has only known beryl....
<sacater> sabdfl: sorry, cant get the memo off my PDA, the gentoo dev secured it
<sabdfl> smart guy
<sacater> sabdfl: yeh, hes out powerboating
<sacater> MERGE! no, i dont want a comperl
<sacater> MERGE! no, i dont want a comperliz
<racarr> I don't think we are likely to go with either of those names
<sacater> :P
<sacater> if anyone sees any small/easy bugs in launchpad please assign to me, (Sam Cater), i want some wokr
<sacater> work*
<pochu> sacater: take a look here: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<sacater> pochu: okies
<sacater> anyone interested in 90529
<sacater> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-status-plugin/+bug/90529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90529 in xmms-status-plugin "feature request: Remove from the gnome taskbar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<DarkSun88> could you please review bug #95573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95573 in pyx "Please merge pyx 0.9-4 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95573
<LaserJock> Gooooood Morning MOTU Land!
<welshbyte> good evening LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> hi welshbyte 
<Q-FUNK> did robin williams just join motu?
<welshbyte> nanu nanu
<LaserJock> he's been here for some time ;-)
<sacater> hi LaserJock 
* welshbyte stares at a rather messy debian/rules file
<LaserJock> I've done that at various times forever and Q-FUNK's the first person to say anything
<LaserJock> sacater: hi
<Q-FUNK> *chuckles*
<sacater> LaserJock: me got launchpad betas :D
<sacater> love it
<LaserJock> sacater: cool
<Q-FUNK> do they have a rent-o-soyuz franchise on the lauchpad now?  do I finally get to visit khazakstan?
<LaserJock> Q-FUNK: I wondered if anybody had ever watched it. Sometimes cultural references just don't work
<pochu> Are there 2 MOTU-uvf members? Bug #95514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95514 in wxwidgets2.8 "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95514
<LaserJock> Q-FUNK: heh
<Q-FUNK> LaserJock: then again, it was an american movie.  they're everywhere now
<sacater> Hey can someone review bug/78055, a debdiff has been uploaded 6 hours ago, time to release it!
<sacater> +bug/78055
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> work ubugtu!
<sacater> aha!
<sacater> #78055
<sacater> bug #78055
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78055 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on sun-java5; sun-java6 is now available" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78055
<sacater> yays
<pochu> see u guys!
<sacater> freenode.net has a 21 chatroom limit, but I understand that developers/people who need it can get more. Can anyone explain this to me further, as I need more channel space
<LaserJock> sacater: you'd probably need to talk to freenode staff
<sacater> LaserJock: ah yes, and I would perform that ability how?
<sacater> LaserJock: also, whats an ubuntu cloak
<LaserJock> sacater: there are freenode channels
<sacater> erm
<sacater> could you be more precise
<sacater> please.
<LaserJock> sacater: I don't know what one is the best, but google/freenode website will know
<sacater> google for freenode?
<LaserJock> the cloaks are ubuntu members and masks the ip/address that they are connectiong from
<sacater> LaserJock: oh ill get one of those if i can
<sacater> where do i talk to freenode staff, is there a channel?
<LaserJock> sacater: you get one when you become and Ubuntu Member
<sacater> LaserJock: ubuntero?
<LaserJock> along with an @ubuntu.com email address
<LaserJock> sacater: no, Ubuntu Member
<sacater> hmm
<LaserJock> sacater: run a /whois LaserJock
<sacater> cool
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<sacater> have I made a substantial contribution
<sacater> :D
<LaserJock> you need more I'd think
<LaserJock> generally ~2 months of sustained contribution is about right
<sacater> LaserJock: what about helping newbies along, (I do that a lot)
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to become a launchpad beta tester?
<sacater> jussi01: you should ask an administrator of the beta team
<jussi01> sacater, can you name one or 2?
<lightsee1> hi
<sacater> jussi01: hang on
<lightsee1> im not an motu
<LaserJock> jussi01: ask in #lunchpad
<lightsee1> but i have an blender 2.43
<sacater> jussi01: https://beta.launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<LaserJock> sacater: user support certianly is a contribution
<sacater> jussi01: whoops
<LaserJock> sacater: don't give them beta. addresses to learn about Beta ;-)
<sacater> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<sacater> LaserJock: ^^
<lightsee1> any way this blender is 2.43 and i dont see why it cant be in the repo now
<jussi01> :D thanks sacater, LaserJock 
<LaserJock> lightsee1: we already have 2.43
<lightsee1> ok
<lightsee1> its in the edgy repo?
<_MMA_> Should be in Feisty.
<sacater> lightsee1: try to get all your newer packages from the feisty repo,
<sacater> FEISTY IN about A MONTH!
<LaserJock> lightsee1: it's in Feisty, you can file a backport request to Edgy if it's not already there in edgy-backports
<vil> I have some difficulties running the newly uploaded beryl
<vil> any hint, how to debug what is wrong and why i don't get window decorations?
<ajmitch> morning
<sacater> ajmitch: evening here but morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock! LTNS! ;)
* ajmitch kicks LaserJock for good measure
<sacater> now now, violence :P
<ajmitch> he started it
<tsmithe> hi ajmitch 
* LaserJock pokes ajmitch with Hobbsee's stck
<tsmithe> LaserJock, so did nothing come of trying with getting the old packages in?
<LaserJock> tsmithe: I think they're in
<tsmithe> you mean Hobbsee lets you borrow her stick? :'(
<tsmithe> oh what?
* tsmithe apt-caches again
<LaserJock> I stole it for a while
<LaserJock> it's not in the mirrors yet
<LaserJock> I don't think
<LaserJock> enblend is just in binary NEW
<LaserJock> I'm not sure where wired went though
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I spent last night hacking on FDS, rather than authtool
<LaserJock> well, that's cool too
<ajmitch> yeah, I ended up not going to bed until I had a package built
<tsmithe> LaserJock, oh cool
* ajmitch really has to replace that RHish initscript for it
* tsmithe wonders where wired got to
<joejaxx> anyone know the most common boot resolutions?
<tsmithe> wired was rejected!
<tsmithe> anyone know why?
<tsmithe> or how i can find out?
<ajmitch> depends on who uploaded it
<LaserJock> tsmithe: who uploaded it?
<tsmithe> erm... i can't remember...
<tsmithe> can i find that out also?
<geser> tsmithe: check the signature on the changes file
<tsmithe> ahh good idea
<tsmithe> hmm... how do i take the signature and decode it?
<tsmithe> can i just pipe it to gpg?
<geser> yes
<LaserJock> Adri2000 did the last one
<joejaxx> LaserJock: ajmitch do you all know what the most common boot video resolutions are?
<tsmithe> geser, what gpg command do i need to use?
<geser> tsmithe: gpg will probably complain about the missing key but it will tell you which one it is and you can look it up on the keyserver
<geser> gpg changes.file
<tsmithe> yea, sure
<tsmithe> hmm ok :)
<tsmithe> and which tz is Adri2000 in?
<LaserJock> no sure
<LaserJock> I think sistpoty did the first upload
<LaserJock> not sure who'd get the email
<geser> tsmithe: Timezone:  Europe/Paris 
<tsmithe> right, so it should be 2214 for him
<tsmithe> i
<tsmithe> *
<tsmithe> *i'll pm him
<tsmithe> (silly new keyboard)
<ajmitch> back later
<tsmithe> have fun
<LaserJock> tsmithe: where you the person in the changelog for wired?
<tsmithe> yea
<LaserJock> I'm thinking of filing a bug
<LaserJock> so reject emails go to both the uploader and the person in the changelog
<LaserJock> or something like that
<LaserJock> we could even make them publicly availble, but I'm not sure if contributrs want that ;-)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: They don't? I know acceptance ones do...
<tsmithe> LaserJock, i do!
<tsmithe> why wouldn't they?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> it's kinda embarassing
<LaserJock> to some people
<tsmithe> they can look back on their stupidity and laugh when they are more experienced. or at least i would.
<tsmithe> especially during motu council meetings
<LaserJock> actually
<LaserJock> rejects should maybe go to the MOTU ML
<Fujitsu> That's not such a bad idea, LaserJoc.
<LaserJock> individual uploaders come and go
* Fujitsu curses bad XChat habits...
<tsmithe> and cc the packager?
<LaserJock> but we are MOTU
<LaserJock> tsmithe: the issue is it might not be trivial to do
<LaserJock> I think right now it looks for info in the .changes file
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: There is a Changed-By field in the .changes.
<tsmithe> it's just an email... if it's already being sent, isn't it as trivial as adding more headers, parsing the changes file?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: hmm, that might work
<LaserJock> but emailing ubuntu-motu would at least be sufficient
<Fujitsu> That's used for acceptance, but apparently not rejection.
<LaserJock> people can check the list archives
<Fujitsu> Maybe rejection from NEW, but not rejection from the upload queue.
<Fujitsu> There are a fair few rejections due to dodgy versions and similar, which we probably don't want spammed to -motu.
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> I'm just talking about NEW
<Fujitsu> Good, I hoped so.
<jwendell> sacater, around?
<Tonio_> lupine_85: aquamarine was rejected........
<Tonio_> don't understand why...
<Fujitsu> The rejection message should give an error on one of the early lines.
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: There is already a 0ubuntu2 there.
<Fujitsu> Uploaded by sistpoty for racarr.
<LaserJock> heh
<Fujitsu> Weren't there three fixes prepared independently for that one?
<bddebian> Any of you Core 2 Duo experts?
<LaserJock> man, my LP bugmail has really piled up
<lupine_85> Tonio_: heh, yeah
<lupine_85> it was an easy fix so everyone piled in ;)
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<Tonio_> lupine_85: yeah but why rejecting the package ?
<lupine_85> because there's already one in the system somewhere
<LaserJock> can't have 2 packages with the same version
<Fujitsu> Tonio_: I can see why it wouldn't have given a reason.
<Fujitsu> It would have gone into UNAPPROVED because we were still frozen, so was manually rejected (probably by Mithrandir). It will tell you why if it's done automatically, but not manually.
<Tonio_> Fujitsu: ah okay ;)
<pirast> could anyone please apply the patch in bug 45909? thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45909 in Baltix "ndisgtk doesn't install driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45909
<LaserJock> bddebian: pingy pingy
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-25
<bddebian> LaserJock: pongeage ->
<pirast> could anyone please apply the diff in bug 45909? thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45909 in Baltix "ndisgtk doesn't install driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45909
<sladen> pirast: ndisgtk is in universe, it would be best to ask in #ubuntu-motu first
<pirast> sladen, isn't this #ubuntu-motu? :P
<TheMuso> Thats what I thought. :)
<sladen> gah! :)
<sladen> pirast: okay, that looks very minimal
<pirast> it is :)
<sladen> pirast: I take it that you've tested the change? :)
<pirast> sladen, sure, also there is not a lot that can break :)
<pirast> ndisgtk is not in a very usable state currently
<pirast> it does not list anything
<sladen> pirast: uploaded
<pirast> sladen, thx :) asking since 2 days :)
<pirast> *for
<sladen> pirast: made me figure out how to do a sponsored upload too
<sladen> I've got it in my ~/.devscripts now
<StevenK> sladen: It's just signing your key to someone else's name.
* ajmitch returns
<ash211> hello all
<ash211> I'm having troubles with xine 1.1.2 in edgy that are fixed in 1.1.4
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch ash211 
<ash211> but 1.1.4 is only in feisty
<ash211> hey imbrandon
<ash211> could someone please walk me through the process of backporting that feisty package to edgy?
<imbrandon> you would have to rebuild anything that uses xine , and in kde thats just about everything
<ash211> it's about dvd audio sync: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338191
<ash211> in that ubuntuforums thread kenno just compiles it straight from xinehq and seems to be successful
<ash211> phenest had success too
<ash211> but I don't want to circumvent apt if I don't have to :)
<imbrandon> you could try jdons prevu but its not supported, and i've never used it myself, other than that you just have to grab it from feisty, rebuild it as normal, then rebuild anything that depends on it
<ash211> sorry, where's jdon's preview?
* ajmitch wonders what he should work on this afternoon
<imbrandon> ash211, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<ash211> thanks
<Lathiat> can anyone here remind me of the program that is quite popular for editing/cutting video encoding it etc
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hehe i'm installing sid on a cfcard, and working on some unmet deps
<Lathiat> its a gui
<Lathiat> mental blank++
<RAOF> Lathiat: Kino?
<Lathiat> nah not kino
<imbrandon> kino?
<RAOF> :)
<Lathiat> maybe i shoudl check one of those third party multipedia debian repos im sure it'l be in one of those ot remidn me its name ;p
<ash211> cinerella ?
<Lathiat> nope
<ash211> cinelerra: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/
<ash211> hmm
<Lathiat> avidemux!
<Lathiat> i think thats the one
<Lathiat> yes, this is the one
<imbrandon> oh i thought you said popular , e.g. kino ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> kino refused to import kaffeines record
<Lathiat> i tried that
<Lathiat> avidemux has worked great for me in the past
<imbrandon> right but "works for me" != popular , kino it quite largely used 
<imbrandon> :)
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock 
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<imbrandon> ugh , ummm racarr , round ?
<RAOF> Man, #ubuntu+1's S/N goes down after beta release :)
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> racarr, neither beryl,bery-kubuntu, nor bery-ubuntu depend on beryl-manager, thus sudo apt-get install beryl-kubuntu wont work alone
* ajmitch wonders if there's any compelling reason for him to try beryl
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yup
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hehe
<ajmitch> imbrandon: considering I'm using compiz already
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<imbrandon> probably not then ajmitch 
<bddebian> ajmitch: no
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
* ajmitch tickles Hobbsee & steps out of the way
<ajmitch> bddebian: k
* Hobbsee pokes ajmitch with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> ugh, that was bad
<imbrandon> brb
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<imbrandon> wtf is "error 16: inconsistant filesystem structure" right after you choose a kernel
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: In GRUB?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ^^ did you flatmate ever see that after installing to a cf card ?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, i'm not sure if its from grub or the kernel, i am assuming grub because i can hit a key and get back to the grub menu
<imbrandon> its a fresh edgy install to a cfcard
<Fujitsu> You might want to fsck that card, I think.
<imbrandon> the only strange thing i did was noatime
<imbrandon> on the /
<imbrandon> other than that a normal insta;l;
<Fujitsu> It's not getting to the stage where it would be reading fstab, so that's not the issue.
<imbrandon> true
<ajmitch> maybe you didn't change partition type or something silly
<Fujitsu> Is popcon on by default now?
<ajmitch> eg you formatted it as ext3, partition table still says fat
<bddebian> Ack, audacity is a crimsun package, I ain't touchin' that one :-)
<bddebian> OK, gcc-h8300-hms versioning is a little whacky
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: You were the one that's a SoC mentor, right?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I'm a mentor
* bddebian bows to LaserJock
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I just needed a new t-shirt
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I'm wondering if there's a way to search for and track submitted ideas?
<LaserJock> all I've found is a list of student applications
<tonyyarusso> That's a start
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: what do you need?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I was told on hearsay that something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimCalendarAutoAways might be maybe happening, and I wanted to keep tabs
<LaserJock> I don't really see much like that
<superm1> imbrandon, you in right now?
<bddebian> Gah, fscking packages
<tonyyarusso> core-utils?
<bddebian> gcc-h8300-hms
* Fujitsu strangles people who add random tags to their bugs.
* Lathiat tags all of his bugs 'boring'
<bddebian> heh
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: I went through and nuked all tags that only had one bug on them a few weeks ago
<Fujitsu> Can you actually get rid of them?
<Fujitsu> They don't vanish from the list, AFAIK :(
<Burgundavia> no, they
<Burgundavia> they don't
<Burgundavia> basically, you have to "create" tags
<Burgundavia> which is utterly cracked
<Fujitsu> That's a good idea, I think.
<Fujitsu> But not as it is now.
<Burgundavia> watching launchpad dev is like watching a blind person try and figure out how to paint the colour purple
<Fujitsu> Or similar, yes.
<bddebian> hehe
<Fujitsu> IMO, only ubuntu-qa should be able to create new tags.
<Fujitsu> Others can add existing ones, but that's it.
<Fujitsu> That would mean we wouldn't have tags for versions or packages.
<Fujitsu> or stdio.h
<Fujitsu> or getline.
<Fujitsu> The tags portlet is a semi-complete dictionary. It shouldn't be.
<Burgundavia> no, tags should freeform
<Burgundavia> however, we need a tag cloud
<Burgundavia> and a way to view new tags
<Burgundavia> plus tags needs to be viewable on the main bug page
* Fujitsu requests a core-dev to approve the nominations on #89654
* Fujitsu requests LP people to FIX THAT STUPID RESTRICTION.
<StevenK> bug 89654
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89654 in wordpress "wordpress needs security updates in dapper and edgy?" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89654
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Done.
<Fujitsu> Thanks StevenK.
* StevenK hugs his new superpowers
* Fujitsu hugs them too.
<Fujitsu> Uploaded anything yet?
* StevenK pushes Fujitsu off. Get your own. :-P
<StevenK> No, not yet.
<StevenK> Suggestions welcome. :-)
<bddebian> OMG, they've given StevenK the wand too?? :-)
<StevenK> bddebian: You must have missed the memo.
<bddebian> StevenK: Obviously.  When was this?
<Lathiat> fuck me
<Lathiat> has wordpress got enough security bugs
<Lathiat> is that the package they security team wants to remove from etch
<Fujitsu> Lathiat: It's PHP, what do you expect?
<Lathiat> this is true
<Fujitsu> Fortunately nodnarbmi isn't around to tell me off :P
<benb> anyone here from Melbourne, Australia?
<Lathiat> not i
<Lathiat> perth
* Fujitsu isn't in Ringwood East.
<StevenK> bddebian: Two days ago.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Did I read incorrectly, or are you a core dev now?
<StevenK> TheMuso: I am, yes.
<TheMuso> StevenK: COngratulations!
<Lathiat> ok whos crazy idea was that ;)
<StevenK> Does anybody read memos? :-P
<bddebian> WTF?  Man I am really missing the boat
<StevenK> TheMuso: Thanks. :-)
<Lathiat> i think your missing more than a boat bddebian 
<StevenK> bddebian: It helps that I've been a DD for 6 years.
<Lathiat> dont tell me you were FAST TRACKED
* Lathiat giggles
<Fujitsu> benb: Where in Melbourne are you?
<StevenK> Lathiat: I doubt it.
* Fujitsu throws rocks at Lathiat.
<benb> Hawthorn
* Lathiat ducks
<StevenK> Fujitsu: That's some arm you have.
<bddebian> Uhm, I have no e-mail
<Lathiat> StevenK: yeh, 'snot bad
<Fujitsu> It's just Perth, StevenK. Not toooo far.
<Lathiat> missed by about, what, 4500Ks? :)
<bddebian> StevenK: Well congrats
<bddebian> Lathiat: Thx man
* StevenK trails off before he finishes what he was thinking.
* Lathiat laughs at StevenK 
<Lathiat> bddebian: nps, i try...
<Lathiat> gutter->remove(stevenk->mind())
<Fujitsu> benb: So, you wanted to know about becoming a developer?
<StevenK> Lathiat: C, or Perl?
<benb> yeah
<benb> definately
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Java.
* StevenK shivers.
<Fujitsu> benb: You might want to look at the first link in the topic.
<StevenK> benb: You're not Ben Burton, are you?
<Lathiat> as if i'd enpart MORE JAVA onto the world
<benb> StevenK: nope
<Fujitsu> Lathiat: Come on... Java rocks! Best thing in the world.
<bddebian> *cough*
<StevenK> benb: Right. I know a benb from Debian circles, and was just wondering.
<StevenK> benb: The first thing you want is a Launchpad account.
<benb> from what I have read so far, I am guessing it is preferable to work *with* a MOTU.  true?
<LaserJock> I'd say work with *the* MOTU :-)
<StevenK> Yes, there being about 60 of us.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Has the right idea.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: *choke*
<bddebian> Wow, I can disappear now, coolio
* Fujitsu brings bddebian back.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Hum?
<StevenK> I'm remembering wrongly, aren't I?
<Fujitsu> 60 officially, perhaps. In practice, there are much fewer...
<StevenK> Mmm
<benb> 60 devs or less produce ubuntu?
<LaserJock> less, in general
<LaserJock> but we have quite a number of community contributors
<benb> community contributors are generally not MOTU's?
<LaserJock> benb: no
<poningru> keep in mind also that most of the software has other developers
<Fujitsu> benb: MOTU are all community members.
<LaserJock> MOTUs are all volunteers
<poningru> i.e kernel
<poningru> has about a gajillion devs upstream
<LaserJock> but there are also community contributors who are not MOTUs
<LaserJock> either MOTU Hopefuls (on their way) or just occasional contributors
<TheMuso> Speaking of which, what do others think about seeing if John Wendle wants to go for MOTU? I have seen him upload a lot of debdiffs recently, and his work generally looks good, but I don't know how long he has been around doing this stuff, as I only joined universe sponsors recently.
<sladen> has he had those debdiffs uploaded?
<bddebian> Goddamn it, I'm confusing StevenK with ScottK again.. Grrr
<bddebian> As long as it's some highly visible package, who cares? :-)
<TheMuso> sladen: I have done a few, but haven't looked to see if the rest have.
<superm1> TheMuso, while on subject.  I'm wondering whether it is worth my going for MOTU yet given my work towards mythtv packages the last 9 months or so and other minor small packages that i've done
<superm1> given the silence in response, i'm not sure as to interpret that as a no you shouldnt, or just not qualified to answer?
<crimsun> superm1: caveat: I'm on motu-council, so the following statement should not be taken to represent its opinion: I'd encourage you to apply.
<superm1> crimsun, ah okay.  
<superm1> crimsun, thanks crimsun
<crimsun> superm1: remember to CC your sponsors in your application
<superm1> will do
<crimsun> TheMuso: again, with the above caveat, if he feels comfortable applying, encourage him to do so
<TheMuso> crimsun: Of course.
* imbrandon returns
* Amaranth leaves
<Amaranth> ;)
<Amaranth> imbrandon: are you going to seville?
<imbrandon> probably not
<Amaranth> aww
<imbrandon> dont worry you'll see my ugly face in portland and boston :P
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> you won't see mine
<Amaranth> because i have no idea what you're talking about :)
<imbrandon> UDS 7.10 == boston , portland is Ubuntu Live! in July
<StevenK> Actually, Boston will be for 8.04
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> where is 7.10
<StevenK> Seville
<imbrandon> aww, ok
<imbrandon> you know what i ment ;)
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> imbrandon: How goes the Python conversion?
<Amaranth> well, hopefully in can make it to boston anyway :)
<imbrandon> i fell asleep and dident start it 
<imbrandon> heh
<Amaranth> python conversion? i'm interested :)
<Amaranth> conversion of what?
<imbrandon> a simple bash script
<imbrandon> StevenK, wanna do it ? hehe
<imbrandon> s/do/start
<superm1> imbrandon, i was looking into cms' - could you tell me a little more about the env on your server?  mysql on it? php5 etc?
<imbrandon> superm1, the webserver? i can install what ever you want, its a ubuntu edgy box ;) but yes php5 mysql etc etc etc, i would use drupal
<imbrandon> by far the best non-blog software imho
<superm1> yea i was just looking at drupal
<superm1> it looks very slick
<superm1> (fluxbuntu.org i was looking at)
<imbrandon> ubuntuwire.com ubuntu.com are both drupal too
<imbrandon> along with tons of others
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> should i try to set up local before hand and sync, or just worry about it after you get me a connection to the server (eg is it time consuming to setup)
<imbrandon> it takes about 5 whole minutes
<imbrandon> lol
<superm1> lol
<superm1> okay :)
<joejaxx> lol
<imbrandon> but i'll have to do it in 12 hours, i have everything ready now ( hardware wise ) for you and the base install done, but i cant mess with it anymore untill i get off work
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> not a problem
<superm1> i should get rest anyhow :)
<imbrandon> :)
<superm1> okay on that note i'm out, night all
<crimsun> hah, brandon got a person mention in mark's blog
<crimsun> completely neglected the rest of the crew, though :-)
<imbrandon> huh ?
<crimsun> personal, even.
<crimsun> like, oh, geser, Lutin, etc.
* imbrandon still looks a bit confused
<LaserJock> imbrandon: did you see Mark's blog post?
<imbrandon> oh wow, i dident see he mentioned names
<imbrandon> yea i glanced at it, dident really read it till now
<imbrandon> hum, that sucks
<imbrandon> and pricechild dident even get in on the run but is mentioned
<imbrandon> ...
<crimsun> that's ok, we know who did the work, and that's what matters. Granted if we were to properly follow jono's idea, we'd probably throw a trout at Mark and say, "no, really, _these_ are the people..."
<imbrandon> crimsun, yup, i was just thinking that
<joejaxx> crimsun: i got your answer about alsaconf thanks for that bte
<imbrandon> i'll have time here in a few minutes to pop a post up
<joejaxx> btw*
<crimsun> joejaxx: np
<imbrandon> ugh
<imbrandon> i give up
<imbrandon> StevenK, dont make me do this in php ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: Don't you dare! :-P
<imbrandon> import os
<imbrandon> import urllib
<imbrandon> h = urllib.urlopen('https://launchpad.net/~motu/')
<imbrandon> for line in h.readlines(): print line
<imbrandon> thats as far as i got
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i know nothing about parsing in python
<RAOF> You might want to look at pyparsing
<imbrandon> heh thats the thing, i dont really wanna learn something, right now its a tool i want to work
<RAOF> Ah, "the computer is a tool" fallacy :)
<StevenK> imbrandon: import os, urllib :-P
<imbrandon> see ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: if line.find('<a href') != -1: ?
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ python import_acct.py
<imbrandon>   File "import_acct.py", line 6
<imbrandon>     if line.find('<a href') != -1: ?
<imbrandon>                                    ^
<imbrandon> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<RAOF> That '?' wasn't meant to be there :)
<imbrandon> hrm how can i keep appending to a set ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: append()
<imbrandon> erm not exactly how i thought, man i hate learning shit on the fly
<Fujitsu> (also: it's a list or a dict, not a set)
<Fujitsu> Python is great once you get started.
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> so far i see nothing great about it, its "ok" but nothing spectacular over perl/php yet
<Fujitsu> You're obviously missing something big, then.
<crimsun> ah, the classic language "issue".
<imbrandon> and no i want a set, not a dict or list
<crimsun> there's no single language that works for everything, and most modern languages are at least competent at many tasks
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, ^
<imbrandon> yup yup
<Fujitsu> Bah, Python is better. QED.
* Fujitsu runs away.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: What do you mean by a set?
<imbrandon> Python also includes a data type for sets. A set is an unordered collection with no duplicate elements. Basic uses include membership testing and eliminating duplicate entries. Set objects also support mathematical operations like union, intersection, difference, and symmetric difference.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<imbrandon> a "set" datatype
* Fujitsu runs further away.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, you volenteering to make my bash to python ? hehe
<Fujitsu> What does it do? Get SSH keys for everyone?
<imbrandon> yea and make accounts , and update keys 
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> for someone that knows python it should be less than an hour, for me it will be 3 days
<ajmitch> s/hour/few minutes/
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, i lub you !?!!
* Fujitsu runs away more quickly still.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: wise choice
* ajmitch gets back to hacking python code
<Fujitsu> Grabbing 62 pages from LP over HTTPS doesn't seem particularly quick :-/
<ajmitch> it'll probably get your ip address banned
<ajmitch> why do you need to fetch these pages?
<Fujitsu> There's no other way to get +sshkeys, is there?
<Fujitsu> (24 requests a day seems to be enough to get an IP blocked, so I doubt it's based on load)
<ajmitch> ah, you're working on that script for imbrandon 
<Fujitsu> Presumably.
<racarr> imbrandon: I am now
<imbrandon> hum i ran my script that got pages multi times a day
<imbrandon> and not banned
<imbrandon> racarr, Fujitsu has my current script 
<racarr> ?
<imbrandon> nevermind
<racarr> Has someone already uploaded the beryl-kubuntu/ubuntu dependency fixes
<racarr> or should I make a debdiff?
<imbrandon> nope i havent yet i wasent sure the state of the freeze
<imbrandon> is everytign back up and running ?
<racarr> yeah
<imbrandon> aquamarine and helidor published?
<racarr> heliodor yes aquamarine is in binary new
<racarr> beryl-plugins is in binary new as well
<imbrandon> ahh ok , -settings seemd to have a problem last night too
* imbrandon checks
<RAOF> Is there any way to get malone to unpack .crash files attached to LP bugs?
<RAOF> I've just been hit by bug #67344, and I want to have a look at it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67344 in banshee "Crash while importing / trying to play at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67344
<RAOF> ...which means that I have a .crash file sitting waiting for me in /var/crash.  Whoops :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: sure
<ajmitch> not sure how it goes with really old dumps
<RAOF> Should I just file a new bug to get the apport magic happening?
<ajmitch> yeah, and tag it with the appropriate tag
<RAOF> apport-needsretrace?
<ajmitch> something like apport-needs-retrace-i386
<ajmitch> I can't recall the exact tag
<RAOF> apport-needs-retrace-amd64?
<RAOF> Probably on wiki?
<racarr> I thought it was
<ajmitch> need-i386-retrace
<racarr> needs-i386-retrace
<racarr> aha
* ajmitch found pitti's mail about it
<ajmitch> if you have an amd64 dump, use that
<ajmitch> haha, a bddebian interview ;)
<RAOF> needs-amd64-retrace is the right tag?
<ajmitch> need-amd64-retrace
<RAOF> Wow, I'm glad the retrace facility exists.  The stacktrace contains nothing but ?? () :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Behindubuntu?
<pef> hello
<ajmitch> StevenK: BehindMOTU
<StevenK> Uh huh
<ajmitch> by laserjock
<jussi01> morning motu's could someone tell me how to decrypt an email messages with my gpg key?
<StevenK> I save it to disk and then pipe it through gpg
<StevenK> My mail client tends to put the full headers and then some through a pipe if I try and pipe it to gpg directly.
<racarr> echo "message" | gpg -d | figlet (Yes figlet is definitely neccesary)
<racarr> http://debaday.debian.net/2007/03/25/figlet-a-totally-useless-therefore-essential-tool/
<racarr> pretty brilliant 
<StevenK> racarr: linda -f figlet
<jussi01> so i paste the encoded message in the "message" part?
<racarr> StevenK: ?
<StevenK> racarr: You don't know what linda is?
<racarr> I do, but why linda -f figlet?
<racarr> oh, -f is format
<StevenK> Yup
<StevenK> Try it. :-)
<racarr> mm not getting anything have to find a package with some linda warnings
<StevenK> libc6.deb is good for that sort of thing. :-/.
<StevenK> s/\.$//
<racarr> aha, amazing
<Monk-e> jussi01, lol you don't want to pipe it through figlet.
<StevenK> Yay the excitement.
<racarr> linda -f figlet /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb found a 'few'
<racarr> StevenK: Almost as great as cowsay
<racarr> unfourtanetly piping figlet to cowsay doesn't seem to work :(
<StevenK> racarr: http://www.vergenet.net/~conrad/software/tractorgen/
<racarr> XD
<racarr> well, bored with that already
<StevenK> Hah!
<racarr> http://people.freedesktop.org/~racarr/figletcowsay
<StevenK> A neatly lopsided cow
<racarr> I would try and package a bunch of figlet fonts but I've already lost interest
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> haha that looks like what i used for the motd.tail files on the buildd's
<imbrandon> heh
<stgraber> Anyone is also having scroll problem with its touchpad and the latest X in Feisty ? (really slower than before and no more smooth at all)
<sacater> good morning (GMT) everyone!!
<sacater> daylight saving change too :P
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> hi sacater 
<sacater> :D
<DarkSun88> Hello
<enyc_> DarkSun88: meepmeep
<sacater> Hey, with Dapper>Edgy, there were big problems, i got them for one :P, there isnt going to be the same thing with pure edgy>feisty is there?
<welshbyte> morning all
<DarkSun88> Any main-sponsor here?
<Monk-e> Anybody around here from the Games team?
<crimsun> DarkSun88: yes
<Fujitsu> Monk-e: Quite possibly not, but we all do everything... What do you wish to know/do/whatever?
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Can you so kind to check this bug? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/check/+bug/95238
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95238 in check "Please sync check 0.9.4-3 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Monk-e> Fujitsu, well I'd like to join the Games team, but I still need to learn a bit about packaging.
<crimsun> DarkSun88: that's a main package; the Maintainer field is incorrect
<DarkSun88> crimsun: What is the correct mantainer?
<crimsun> DarkSun88: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<tsmithe> how can i get a list of all my installed packages?
<crimsun> dpkg -l
<tsmithe> oh of course.
<tsmithe> thanks :)
<DarkSun88> crimsun: The debdiff is mistake. Please, check the sync.
<crimsun> DarkSun88: why is the DebianMaintainerField change not relevant? It needs to go in.
<crimsun> oh, I see, you're saying it's a sync
<DarkSun88> Yes.
<DarkSun88> It's a sync
<crimsun> approved, u-a subbed.
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Thank you :)
<welshbyte> Fujitsu: on bug #40782 you told me that i should've subscribed and not assigned u-u-s, but on the wiki but it quite clearly says to assign u-u-s on the wiki ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40782 in fceu "No desktop file" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40782
* welshbyte is confused :/
<Fujitsu> That's wrong, then.
<welshbyte> ok, i'll subscribe u-u-s on another bug i assigned to them then
<DarkSun88> crimsun: The sync is "Fix Released"?
<crimsun> DarkSun88: no, leave the Status set to Confirmed
<crimsun> DarkSun88: u-a will set the Status appropriately beyond that
<DarkSun88> crimsun: Ok, thanks
<sacater> can anyone help me connect to another network in irssi, while maintaining freenode.net
<crimsun> /connect -ircnet somenewname irc.foo.bar
<sacater> thanks
<sacater> hang on
<sacater> what does -ircnet stand for
<crimsun> use ^x in the status window to switch between servers
<crimsun> that's a literal
<sacater> hmm
<crimsun> the only things you're to substitute are 'somenewname' and 'irc.foo.bar'
<sacater> crimsun: okay it worked, now how do I add it permenantly
<crimsun> sacater: configure irssi
<sacater> k
<jussi01> how do we get ubugtu back in #ubuntuforums ???
<Monk-e> jussi01, lol, we don't.
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ask seveas in #ubuntu-ops
<imbrandon> jussi01, you politely ask Seveas in #ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> or #ubuntu-bots :)
<sacater> How can I get freenode.net to allow me more than 21 channels, there are so many ubuntu channels and xubuntu etc.
<ajmitch> sacater: you need to convince a staff member
<gnomefreak> sacater: you need to ask staff ask someone using /stats p than /msg one of the people it lists
<sacater> ajmitch: where can I speak with one of these staff members
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<gnomefreak> sacater: hint. have a great reason
* TheMuso has just completed his first case to case PC transfer, with a little assistance with fiddly bits.
<sacater> gnomefreak: what... should I prepare a sppech
<gnomefreak> sacater: prepare a reason not a speech
<sacater> TheMuso: well done, its harder than it looks isnt it
<StevenK> TheMuso: Nice!
<sacater> gnomefreak: well i do, i eager to help with ubuntu, motu, and channels like effects, gentoo, geeks etc
<TheMuso> sacater: Harder for me, yes, particularly ensuring the mobo is properly mounted.
<TheMuso> The rest is a sinch.
<sacater> TheMuso: i hate noobs who screw it in too tight, and crack the mobo
<gnomefreak> sacater: well if you feel its good enough than try. worst that can happen is they say no
<StevenK> TheMuso: cinch starts with c. :-P
<sacater> gnomefreak: what was the command to list the staff
<gnomefreak> sacater: /stats p
<TheMuso> StevenK: Ah thanks. The amount of times I use that word in one year can be counted on one hand.
<StevenK> TheMuso: I figured that. :-)
<gnomefreak> dmwaters is only staff online
<TheMuso> It was actually Mum's P3 700 box, which was in a full tower/server case, and was moved into a mini tower case.
<TheMuso> And now I'll make use of the full tower case. :p
<sacater> gnomefreak: i just did /msg dmwaters I wish to apply for more than 21 channels
<StevenK> TheMuso: Who gave you a hand?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Mother. Just to help me ensure the new case had the brass stand-off pieces in the right place and to line the board up and ensure ports were lined up with I/O shield.
<TheMuso> I can do the rest myself.
<sacater> gnomefreak: i was told to email staff@freenode.net, and tell them why I need more, shall i prepare a speech now
<StevenK> TheMuso: I'm curious how you hooked up the power button/case lights/etc ...
<gnomefreak> sacater: he will answer when he gets around to it. you wont always get an answer. best way is if you have a staffer that you deal with on everyday basis. sacater if you wish i just told a friend that is staff why i felt i needed one. if you know a staff memeber now is the time to talk to him
<gnomefreak> StevenK: there are wires that plug into the mobo behind the buttons
<TheMuso> StevenK: 1. Look at where previous connectors are located approximately, to know which pin block to use. 2. Use a large diagram of the pinout from mobo manual together with legend indicating LED/switch pinout.
<StevenK> gnomefreak: I am well aware of that.
<TheMuso> And then use fingers to count pins.
* gnomefreak used flashlight and magnifing glasss :(
<StevenK> TheMuso: That gives you the pins to use and where to plug, but how to tell the difference between the plugs?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Given enough light, I can read the writing on them if I squint a bit, or I ask for someone to read them.
<gnomefreak> alot of mobos have them labled somewhere near pins
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: I am vision impaired.
* gnomefreak too thats why i used magnifing glass and flashlight
<TheMuso> But I would have far less sight than you would.
<gnomefreak> ah
<StevenK> When you talk to TheMuso on IRC, you're really whispering into his ear.
* StevenK chuckles.
<TheMuso> So going on that, I don't think I could easily install heatsyncs/fans.
<TheMuso> Or more to the point, ensure thermal paste is applied correctly. :)
<TheMuso> StevenK: heh
<StevenK> TheMuso: I think you could deal with a case fan.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Case fans are no problem, Mum's machine has one, although I have to get a smaller one for the smaller case. :)
<StevenK> A midi tower case doesn't have a 80mm case fan spot?
<StevenK> I find that suprising.
<TheMuso> I think the fan from the other case is a 12cm.
<StevenK> Ahh, 120mm. Right.
<TheMuso> But its too big in any case.
<StevenK> The machine I'm on now doesn't have a case fan, or indeed, room for one.
<sacater> gnomefreak: please join #sacater, i want to show you my email to the freenode staff
<imbrandon> TheMuso, nah i have 2 x 120mm fans in the servers
<imbrandon> plus some 80mm ones for the hdd's
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> Where do the 80mm fans mount?
<imbrandon> under the hdd
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<imbrandon> i must ask, does your speech soft expand user defined vars like hdd to "harddrive" when it talks ?
* ajmitch still has a broken psu fan :)
<imbrandon> or better, can it ?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: It can if you want it to, but its better that it doesn't.
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<TheMuso> Screen reader packages for that other OS do it without the user having a say if they want it or not, and its very irritating.
<imbrandon> heh
<TheMuso> Because you don't know what has actually been written, whether its the full text or not.
<TheMuso> And you will only find out if you do a manual review.
<imbrandon> right
<TheMuso> Hell i've been caught out with package names in here, that have been spelt differently, like a K instead of a C.
<TheMuso> As they sound no different.
<imbrandon> heh , konsole
* TheMuso guesses that it has a K.
<imbrandon> yup
<TheMuso> yep it does.
<TheMuso> I wouldn't have known unless I did a manual review, which I did.
<TheMuso> But in the middle of conversation, tahts not always convenient.
<imbrandon> very true
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, i love you 
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, hooked up the buildd's with some python love, now to get it installed and cron'd
<sacater> gnomefreak: 
<sacater> if they deny
<sacater> can i just send another, and hope another staffer gets it
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: No problem. If you need anything else coded, I'll be more than happy to do it.
<gnomefreak> sacater: that im not sure about. I was never denied :(
<StevenK> Share!
<StevenK> I'd like to see the code.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I'm not sure if those clamav bugs are dupes.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Which? I haven't touched any in a little while.
<imbrandon> StevenK, i'll post it in a half sec
<imbrandon> give me a sec to set the cron
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Bug 85573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85573 in clamav "Feisty 0.90~rc3-1ubuntu1 - After install of clamav, Freshclam does not update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85573
<imbrandon> StevenK, ajmitch : once an hour to update ssh keys from lp and create new users sound sane ?
<StevenK> Sounds too often to me.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I'll have a look in a sec.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: But you do whatever you feel is right.
<imbrandon> StevenK, well its for if someone updates their key on LP too
<imbrandon> i dont want them to wait tooooo long
<sacater> bddebian: hi!
<bddebian> HEya gang
<bddebian> Hi sacater
<tsmithe> HEya bddebian 
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<sacater> Hi DarkSun88 
<DarkSun88> sacater: Hi :)
<gnomefreak> good morning bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello tsmithe, Fujitsu, gnomefreak :-)
<tsmithe> ;
<tsmithe> stupid new keyboard
<tsmithe> * :)
<imbrandon> StevenK, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11994/
<ajmitch> imbrandon: if they update their key on lp they can wait, it won't happen often
<imbrandon> true, hum ok , then ...... 1 time a day ?
<ajmitch> especially as you're scraping the keys out for many users at a time
<Fujitsu> 90 requests an hour might not be liked by the LP people.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: It looks neat, though. Sensible, and more importantly, not shell.
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I'm sure they won't mind much :)
<Fujitsu> It should be a little more flexible now, and demangles SSH keys.
<imbrandon> faster too
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, StevenK: It's the same number of requests as the old one.
<ajmitch> ideally LP would just give you username+ssh keys for the team
<ajmitch> I know it's the same number, doesn't make it nice though
<Fujitsu> They give OpenPGP key ID in +rdf, but not SSH :(
<ajmitch> I know
<imbrandon> yea a nice xml-rpc would be nice
<ajmitch> and that is irritating
<Fujitsu> All the non-browser-based stuff has been left for dead.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: You need to learn list comprehension. :-P
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Where?
<ajmitch> list comprehensions are great :)
<StevenK> I'm waiting for it to break and imbrandon to be left dazed and confused.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i can read python , just not code it
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: get a few of these for ubuntuwire.com: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/21/supermicro_blade/
<StevenK> Fujitsu: for i in memberlinks and for i in user.keys()
<StevenK> Fujitsu: That's what map() is for. :-P
<imbrandon> ajmitch, nice
<StevenK> And if you tell me map() is bad, I'll slap you.
<ajmitch> map is bad
<bddebian> map is bad
<ajmitch> bddebian: enough of that
* Fujitsu learns list comprehension.
<ajmitch> nice simple ways of getting differences between two lists, etc
* StevenK likes Set() for that.
<ajmitch> [for x in list1 if x not in list2] 
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<ajmitch> sets are limited in how you can manipulate them
<Fujitsu> I should probably eliminate that code execution vulnerability... Hm...
<Fujitsu> Anybody know the set of valid characters in a LP username?
<ajmitch> python has gained quite a few nice features in recent releases
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I'm guessing [A-Za-z0-9-+] 
<Fujitsu> Probably something like that.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: You also don't deal with the case that adduser fails, or such
* StevenK is reminded of a discussion at uni, "What do you mean, malloc() could fail?"
<Fujitsu> It'll print an error, but won't fail... True.
<racarr> oO
<ajmitch> StevenK: disturbing
<bddebian> StevenK: heh
<racarr> that's scary
<StevenK> ajmitch: Very
<racarr> StevenK: Sounds like something for www.thedailywtf.com :p
<imbrandon> see Fujitsu i told you this should be gpl and packaged 
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> Heh
<imbrandon> then everyone can fix it ;)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: And add a copyright. :-P
* Fujitsu puts it under MS Shared Source.
<imbrandon> StevenK, yea i told him i'm gonna add his copyright and gpl header to it
<StevenK> "This code can be hacked on and extended by everyone. Except imbrandon."
* imbrandon kills Fujitsu 
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I like that one.
<imbrandon> malloc() can file ? /me ducks
* Fujitsu locates a copy of the preamble.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: 640K is enough
<imbrandon> :)
<cbx33> hey all on ubuntu edgy live cd....mouse and keyboard are really really slo
<imbrandon> and 4x quad core chips in EACH blade "?\
* ajmitch digs up some python code to hack on
<cbx33> they are usb
<imbrandon> nice
<cbx33> any reason you guys know of?
<cbx33> I came up again this before
<ajmitch> cbx33: accelerate them at 9.8ms^-2
<imbrandon> cbx33, not enough memory ?
<cbx33> doubtfu
<cbx33> 512
<gnomefreak> +1 to memeory
<cbx33> and the pci netcard doesn't respond
<cbx33> it worked fine yesterday
<gnomefreak> cbx33: livecd im sure is using most of that
<imbrandon> 512 is minimul for a livecd imho
<imbrandon> minimum*
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> but it shuld be 1 sec updates to mouse movement
<cbx33> shouldn't
<imbrandon> have you been running OO.o or something 
<imbrandon> heh
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> :p
<gnomefreak> usb mouse or ps mouse
<gnomefreak> i would try reboot to see if it clears anything cached in memory maybe?
* ajmitch needs a copy of old kernel headers
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Ew, why?
<ajmitch> either that or I reboot so that I can get vmware working
<ajmitch> which is a bit annoying
<cbx33> reboot does nothing
<Nafallo> ajmitch: lp has them :-)
<cbx33> this does it in install or live
<ajmitch> Nafallo: LP does do garbage collection
<Fujitsu> That's bad.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, how old?
<Nafallo> ajmitch: still has all the old ones. if you find the buildlog, and then click resulting binaries
<StevenK> cbx33: Does 'dmesg' in a terminal give any hints? I remember something similar on another machine.
<cbx33> just rebooting after pci card switching mess ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, aurora might have them
<imbrandon> i need to reboot it soon anyhow for a kernel upgrade
<ajmitch> 2.6.20-6-generic
<bddebian> ajmitch: btw if you ever do make notes on your page, it looks like brickos can't go up until the gcc-h8300-hms goes up
<cbx33> uhci_hcd unlick after no-IRQ
<cbx33> Controller is probably using wrong IRQ
<ajmitch> Nafallo: and no, it doesn't have *all* the old ones, afaict
<cbx33> that it?
<TheMuso> How is a case fan measured? I am guessing its diagnally, but is it from one corner to the other, including screw holes?
<Fujitsu> We have preamble and copyright info (what a functional improvement!) at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11997/
<Nafallo> ajmitch: I'll check
<StevenK> TheMuso: Close enough.
<imbrandon> TheMuso, yea
<TheMuso> StevenK: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> I would have thought it would have been side length, but I know nothing.
* StevenK quotes Fujitsu out of context again.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, hehe i'll update the server
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: you're sounding like bddebian 
<Nafallo> ajmitch: linux-headers?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: yes...
<Nafallo> ajmitch: https://beta.launchpad.net/+builds/+build/297124/linux-headers-2.6.20-6-generic
* Fujitsu isn't a hardware person.
<Nafallo> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6025232/linux-headers-2.6.20-6-generic_2.6.20-6.11_i386.deb
<Nafallo> for directlinking... ;-)
* ajmitch needs amd64
<cbx33> lots of IRQ problems
<cbx33> maybe the mobo is bust
<Nafallo> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6019689/linux-headers-2.6.20-6-generic_2.6.20-6.11_amd64.deb
<ajmitch> thanks
<Nafallo> np :-)
<Nafallo> LP has _everything_ :-)
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Except for the features we need.
<ajmitch> it has been stated that the LP librarian does do garbage collection :)
<StevenK> Oooh, burn
<ajmitch> so don't expect things to stay around forever
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I don't believe it does it in practice these days.
<Fujitsu> (there's a heap of old stuff around)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I wonder when they'll run out of diskspace :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: sure, but there are still pages linking to the stuff, so probely not old builds ;-)
<imbrandon> when Fujitsu stops makin hdd's
<Nafallo> haha
<Fujitsu> I wonder if I still have that HDD around somewhere...
<imbrandon> the one with the LP beta source ?
<Fujitsu> That'd be very nice, but no.
<ajmitch> gar, vmware modules failed to build now
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: There's a patch floating around for that.
<Nafallo> ...and a beta of vmware where it's fixed AFAIK
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: depends what the problem is
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea vmware modules ftbfs on feisty kernels , you have to mess with the vmon modules
<imbrandon> one sec
* bddebian wonders why gcc-h8300-hms reverted back to gcc 3.4.6 from 4.1??
<ajmitch> bddebian: read the bug info, it tells you why
<imbrandon> ajmitch, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2127036&postcount=5
<Fujitsu> I seem to remember that that h8300 bug didn't affect what I was doing with it... But that's as far as I can remember.
* ajmitch is grabbing a new vmware server anyway
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<ajmitch> night TheMuso 
<Fujitsu> Night TheMuso.
<sacater> Ni
<sacater> :P
<imbrandon> gnight TheMuso 
<sacater> Night
* ajmitch waits patiently for vmware server to download
<imbrandon> 0 5     * * *   root    python /usr/local/sbin/lpusers
<imbrandon> err
<Nafallo> "folks" that can't have been for me then ;-)
<ajmitch> 330K/sec seems slow
* Nafallo is more like a creature :-P
* ajmitch really hopes telecom gets moving with adsl2+
<imbrandon> i onyl get about 330 from the official archives thats one reason i made my mirror
<imbrandon> in the first place
<Fujitsu> I get about 1MB/s from the Optus mirror, 'cause I'm on Optus.
<imbrandon> now its listed in the official list on LP , woot , hehhe
<bddebian> ajmitch: Aye, I guess my question was more, why not fix brickos :-)
<Fujitsu> They also host a releases.u.c mirror, so I can grab an ISO in 9.5 minutes.
<ajmitch> 330K/sec is max speed I can get right now
<bddebian> stupid epoching
<ajmitch> bddebian: you'll live
<bddebian> Sure will 'cause I've decided not to touch it :-)
<ajmitch> racarr: interesting mail about the beryl merge/non-merge/whatever is happening ;)
<racarr> ajmitch: Thanks, I wanted to make sure things were...clear
<racarr> because it's sure to raise a lot of controversy and argument, so
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I can generate an alternative ISO is about 10 minutes.
<StevenK> Hrm, I need to figure out how to get my mirror to grab installer stuff too.
<Fujitsu> Ah, but you can't do that to a desktop CD.
* Fujitsu wins.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yeah yeah. I download those at work.
* ajmitch tries installing a new vmware server
<ajmitch> hopefully this one will work & I can get windows back ;)
<StevenK> You're smiling about getting Windows back?
<Nafallo> haha
<shawarma> Hm... i thought we were removing the php4 packages.. What's php4-sqlite still doing there?
<ajmitch> yep!
<ajmitch> StevenK: wouldn't you be happy?
* shawarma smells a trick question..
<StevenK> ajmitch: Probably not. :-P
* ajmitch probably needs more RAM though
<imbrandon> shawarma, probably an oversight
<ajmitch> excellent, win2k3 server is starting up again
* ajmitch needs it for AD
<Fujitsu> Ah, authtool stuff?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Hmm, guess I should work on beryl or something so I can be "cool" too
* StevenK waves Microsoft's WGA at ajmitch
<ajmitch> StevenK: it's a legimate evaluation copy of 2k3 server :)
<Fujitsu> I wonder what they'd think if they knew you were using an evaluation copy for this...
<StevenK> ajmitch: That files, but only if you're an MSDN subscriber. :-P
<ajmitch> StevenK: considering that I got this license key from MS, I think I'm ok :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: :-)
<sacater> gnomefreak: im having irssi trouble
<sacater> gnomefreak: ive added more than 21 channels to my auto-connect list, and even though i have +U, beyond 21 they are still greyed out
<sacater> gnomefreak: i think its because i am connecting to them before my +U status kicks in
<sacater> anyone here know how to edit the commands that are enacted when connecting to freenode.net
<danohuiginn> sacater: what program are you using for irc?
<sacater> danohuiginn: irssi
<sacater> the original that i entered was /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" OFTC
<danohuiginn> ok. don't use irssi, so I can't help you there. sorry
<sacater> whhops /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" OFTC
<sacater> grr
* Fujitsu heads off to bed.
<Fujitsu> Night all.
<sacater> i originally did /network add -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident *****;wait 0" freenode.net
<sacater> how do i change that
<imbrandon> anyone know how to stop ubuntu from arping for an IP thats on a lo device 
<StevenK> imbrandon: Does ip r g <ip> report it's lo?
<imbrandon> checking
<Fujitsu> Hahaha, beryl-core has already had 119 bugs against it.
<imbrandon> StevenK, its a debian 3.1 boxen , no "ip" command by default
<imbrandon> know the package ?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Better get to work then ;-P
* Fujitsu is practically in bed, and it's Beryl. I don't think so.
<welshbyte> imbrandon: iproute, i think
<StevenK> Sounds like what welshbyte said, without checking
<imbrandon> rocking found it 
<imbrandon> thanks
<StevenK> "Failed to download some Package, Sources or Eelease files!"
<StevenK> Teehee
<sacater> gnomefreak?
<ddaa> Hello there
<ajmitch> hello ddaa 
<ajmitch> how are you?
<bddebian> Hello ddaa
<ddaa> I have a couple of patches for universe packages (vegastrike, and vegastrike-data), how do I get them applied and uploaded?
<StevenK> ddaa: Bribe^Wask a MOTU.
<ddaa> StevenK: I believe that's what I'm doing right now...
<StevenK> ddaa: Not yet, you aren't. :-P
<ddaa> Yes I am.
<ddaa> StevenK: prove me wrong!
<bddebian> I don't see any bribes being offered!! ;-)
<StevenK> ddaa: You haven't even offered me anything yet ... oh, wait, you're doing the less fun thing.
* StevenK high fives bddebian.
<bddebian> ddaa: Have you filed a bug and attached your patches already?
<ddaa> bddebian: bug? You mean this launchpad thing? ;)
<bddebian> Yep :-)
<ajmitch> ah, you've heard of launchpad, I take it? :)
<ddaa> ajmitch: a bit
* ddaa goes to do the bugs
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> racarr, good email
<bddebian> ?
<imbrandon> bddebian, http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000371.html
<bddebian> Ah yes, beryl, I should have known
<ddaa> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vegastrike/+bug/95924
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95924 in vegastrike "support hatswitch configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<racarr> imbrandon: Thanks
<sacater> anyone got any moderatly easy bugs :|
<Nafallo> nice summary :-)
<bddebian> Stupid LP beta, i can't even get on that site
<sacater> bddebian: its slow, 
<bddebian> sacater: Hit the RC bugs list and files some UVFe's :-)
<sacater> bddebian: im fine with it
<bddebian> sacater: No, I can't even log in
<sacater> bddebian: ah :P
<sacater> im gonna clear up some xmms bugs ;)
<sacater> hey guys, the command to shutdown a machine and halt is 'sudo shutdown -h #time' right?
<sacater> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-goodnight/+bug/40465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40465 in xmms-goodnight "xmms goodnight doesn't work" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<sacater> that guy is using the 'sudo halt' command
<sacater> is that good or bad,
<stgraber> no reason : sudo halt doesn't work except that its sudo session will certainly expire
<sacater> ok
* welshbyte doesn't have access to see that bug
<blackskad> welshbyte: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-goodnight/+bug/40465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40465 in xmms-goodnight "xmms goodnight doesn't work" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<ajmitch> neat, more useful code working
<ddaa> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vegastrike-data/+bug/95932
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95932 in vegastrike-data "vegastrike-data python files are not pep0263 compliant and fail with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> okay, bugs filed
<ddaa> so, who here ever played vegastrike?
<Nafallo> haha
<ddaa> alternatively, who here would like to play vegastrike :)
<sacater> welshbyte: just remove the beta.
<welshbyte> sacater: so i see
* ajmitch has played vegastrike in the past
<ajmitch> your debdiffs can't be uploaded as-is because you added ~ddaa1 to the version
<ajmitch> at a glance they look ok otherwise
* ajmitch should stop hacking & go & sleep however
<ddaa> ajmitch: hey, I'm not uploading it, so I cannot set the version right...
<ddaa> there's a tiny, tiny bit of assembly required, which is fixing up the changelog entry
<ddaa> but it's nothing I can really do myself.
<ajmitch> just because you're not the one doing the uploading doesn't mean the changelog can't be set right by you
<stratus> ajmitch: howdy
<ddaa> ajmitch: I see what you mean, but it means I'd have to fix my patch if some other patch gets uploaded before mine
<ajmitch> hi stratus 
<ajmitch> you'd have to fix it anyway since it'd be newer than your packages :)
<ddaa> ajmitch: the template changelog was supposed to help, if it's actually causing more work I may as well remove it.
<stratus> ajmitch: long time since our last chat ;}
<ajmitch> keep the changelog as-is, just drop the ~ddaa1 
<sacater> Anyone here interested in joining my tea-dev team
<ajmitch> stratus: yeah, awhile :)
<stratus> ajmitch: heavily busy maintaining a distro almost by myself and stuff like that.
<ajmitch> stratus: how goes the dpl campaign?
<ajmitch> heh
<stratus> ajmitch: things are moving fast, the campaign itself is over and DDs are voting. :-)
<ajmitch> campaigning is never over until the final votes are cast ;)
* ajmitch still needs to get his in
* slomo did his an hour ago :)
<stratus> ajmitch: you're right, but the debates and general -vote discussion are done. The private campaign and discussions never end.
<ajmitch> hi slomo 
<stratus> slomo: :)
<slomo> hi ajmitch :)
<slomo> and hi stratus :)
<stratus> slomo: what's your involvement with openmoko (if any) ?
<ddaa> ajmitch: done
<slomo> stratus: none (yet), just general interest... but if i need a new phone at some point i'll probably get one of those
<stratus> slomo: oh, ok. I need to write a project for digital inclusion in Brazil using openmoko. 
* imbrandon still needs to becomse a NM at some point
<imbrandon> moins slomo 
<slomo> hi imbrandon 
<racarr> What does NM mean? I keep on seeing that
<geser> imbrandon: where did http://www.ubuntuwire.com/build-network/ go?
<bddebian> New Maintainer
<ajmitch> racarr: debian new maintainer process
<imbrandon> geser, i merged it into www.ubuntuwire.com
<racarr> Ah
<imbrandon> racarr, the processes before DD
<slomo> stratus: what kind of project would that be? :)
<stratus> racarr: NM refers to New Maintainers in Debian or the NM process itself, more info at: http://nm.debian.org/
<stratus> slomo: a sort of OLPC (X0) replacement, since almost everybody here own or can figure out easily how to use a cellphone, but the X0 are aliens for kids and teachers.
<ajmitch> sounds interesting
<geser> imbrandon: is there some secret link because I can only find http://www.ubuntuwire.com/node/3 and there is no info
<geser> imbrandon: could you also update the url in /etc/motd on *.ubuntuwire.com
<imbrandon> geser, i have been lazy and havent put anything there yet, was there some specific info you were looking for ( and i promis i'll fill the page today )
<imbrandon> geser, sure, doing so now
* ajmitch will try & work on ubuntuwire.com stuff tomorrow
<ajmitch> but it's about 3AM here :)
<stratus> imbrandon: The NM process needs review, you can upload packages to Debian through http://mentors.debian.net though.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, rockin, i have the next 3 days off too so as will i
<ajmitch> if someone could look at ddaa's vegastrike* debdiffs it'd be great
<ajmitch> I think they should be ok to upload, but it takes awhile to build
* stratus should revamp his MOTU participation after DPL election
<imbrandon> stratus, yea i know, i'm a ubuntu core-dev currently and maintain one small package ( through sponsors in debian proper hehe )
<stratus> ubuntuwire layout is cute
<imbrandon> stratus, thanks, its very much a work in progress, ajmitch and siretart have been great helps on it
<stratus> siretart: around?
<stratus> siretart is everywhere!
<ajmitch> stratus: I forget, do you have ubuntu upload rights?
<ajmitch> of course siretart is everywhere
<imbrandon> stratus, http://www.imbrandon.com/index.php/2007/03/09/motu-build-network-update/ is what ubuntuwire realy is behind the seen
<stratus> ajmitch: no, I've subscribed for a meeting ages ago and removed my name some days before due to some heavy work load on that month.
<ajmitch> ah right
<stratus> ajmitch: I'll take a look how the process changed and start from scratch again, don't worry.
<ajmitch> the procedure has changed if you're planning to apply
<ajmitch> ok :)
<stratus> imbrandon: I'll read.
<imbrandon> stratus, yea its changed alot, pretty short and streamlined now
<ajmitch> we have to work out how to accomodate DDs, who already have a lot of knowledge
<imbrandon> ( new MOTU's )
<stratus> ajmitch: DDs aren't gods, they should go through the same process, IMHO.
<geser> imbrandon: I was looking for the names of the builds
<bddebian> DD's aren't Gods?
<ajmitch> stratus: I'm not saying they'll be just put through automatically :)
<imbrandon> geser, intrepid == ppc , aurora == x86 , sparky == sparc
<imbrandon> geser, i'll update the page today
<stratus> imbrandon: what's going on with the pbuilder setup?
<ajmitch> bddebian: nope, nothing like you
<imbrandon> stratus, its in production on 3 of the 4 planed buildd's now
<geser> imbrandon: thanks
<stratus> ajmitch: yeah, but i think that they shouldn't have a special process either, jmo.
<ajmitch> stratus: hopefully switching to buildd+wanna-build+sbuild on lvm
<stratus> imbrandon: I though you had autobuilders for universe packages, no?
<ajmitch> the main archive, yes
<ajmitch> but nothing setup yet for test builds, etc
<imbrandon> stratus, yea these are for the MOTU popultion more akin to the DD porter machines
<stratus> sounds great, what about cowbuilder instead?
<stratus> pbuilder unpacking the .tgz makes me ill
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, I'm nobody.. I don't don't even use beryl or compiz for gosh sakes..
<ajmitch> I don't know what advantages that would have over sbuild+lvm snapshots
<ajmitch> bddebian: hah! as if that makes a person
<stratus> ajmitch: none.
<stratus> ajmitch: sbuild+lvm > cowbuilder over pbuilder.
<imbrandon> we're always looking to improve it ;) me and ajmitch pretty much designing it and implmenting , youre more than welcome in #ubuntuwire to help/give input / hang out
<ajmitch> that's good
<stratus> ajmitch: but you can simple install cowdancer package and with two or three commands you've burned the slow pbuilder.
<ajmitch> yep
<stratus> imbrandon: i'll join you there, thanks
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I'm lucky, I  have a 3-day weekend
<ajmitch> so tomorrow I'll try & get stuck into it
<imbrandon> also there was some expermental gdepi stuff done too for speed but still unpacking tgz's ;)
<imbrandon> gdebi*
<imbrandon> ajmitch, great i have the next 3 days off too 
<stratus> talking about gdebi i need to do some love for that in debian experimental really soon
<imbrandon> after +2 hours from now
<imbrandon> hrm , smoke break, brb , nice talkin to ya stratus if you have to bolt in the meantime
<imbrandon> geser, get the arch you wanted?
<stratus> imbrandon: yeah, that was great! i think i'll be away watching bsg in some minutes, but bbl.
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch will go & sleep now
<imbrandon> gnight ajmitch 
<ajmitch> night all
<stratus> see you ajmitch
<DktrKranz> hi MOTUs
<DktrKranz> is there any universe sponsors?
<sacater> Anyone here want to/know of someone who wants to sell off a laptop, i have about 90 spending cash
<lupine_85> how much laptop are you after for 90?
<elkbuntu> the equiv of that here would get you maybe a p2 :-/
<imbrandon> i dont think you could buy one here for that, but you might check www.compgeeks.com 
<imbrandon> they are about the cheapest for used lappys
<geser> imbrandon: yes, any arch will do. I'm preparing a upload of vegastrike-data which has 160MB source
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> aurora.ubuntuwire.com will be the fastest
<geser> I wanted to avoid to download it though my 2Mbit ADSL
<imbrandon> ;)
<ddaa> yeah... the ogg music in there in a bit obscene in terms of download size...
<sacater> found a biggie https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/43154
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "computer freezes with some applications using 3D" [High,Confirmed]  
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<welshbyte> sacater: have you read the bug triaging/helping with bugs docs on the wiki?
<sacater> bye ubotu!
<sacater> welshbyte: eh?
* sacater in silly mood
<welshbyte> they're very helpful
<sacater> welshbyte: direct me, see if i have
<sacater> link
<welshbyte> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs is a good place to start
<sacater> ok
<sacater> looking..
<sacater> welshbyte: havnt seen this one, must have read another
* sacater continues reading
<DarkSun88> Is there any main sponsors?
<sacater> DarkSun88: here?
<sacater> DarkSun88: i expect so
<geser> imbrandon: is it possible that vegastrike-data killed aurora?
<imbrandon> i doubt it
<imbrandon> lemme check on it
<imbrandon> hrm 
<imbrandon> geser, give it 3 minutes, i just cycled it , something was hardlocked
<imbrandon> i doubt it was that build though
<sacater> Guys, when is the next bugday?
<lupine_85> every day is bug day ;)
<sacater> lupine_85: any more accuracy?
<sacater> oh
<sacater> bugday was 2 days ago
<sacater> and i didnt have irssi working then
<sacater> (*^&&*
<geser> imbrandon: is aurora running a fschk?
<imbrandon> possibly, i had to remotely power it 
<imbrandon> its ping replying but no ssh yet
<geser> how long does it usually take?
<imbrandon> if it dosent come back up in the next few i'll drive out there
<imbrandon> normaly just a few minutes but if its fscking then quite a while
<geser> sorry to cause you trouble with it
<imbrandon> np, it wasent you
<imbrandon> ahh auto fsck failed, have a tech with a head on it now
<Amaranth> err, beryl-plugins went straight to main?
<lupine_85> main?!
<lupine_85> ow
<Amaranth> yeah, it's weird
<lupine_85> Mithrandir made a boo-boo?
<lupine_85> file a bug :) - it can't be in there without -core anyway
<Nafallo> hopefully :-)
<lupine_85> so either core goes in or plugins goes out
<lupine_85> I think the second is more sensible
<lupine_85> Or perhaps this is the insidious influence of sabdfl? ;)
<imbrandon> Amaranth, are you on crack ?
<imbrandon> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-plugins
<imbrandon> its plainly in universe
<imbrandon> 2007-03-24  Published  feisty   Release  universe  x11  0.2.1-0ubuntu2
<Amaranth> travis@sorrow:~$ apt-cache madison beryl-plugins
<Amaranth> beryl-plugins | 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<lupine_85> I get that too
<sabdfl> iiinteresting
<imbrandon> hrm
<Nafallo> so binary main :-)
<Adri2000> binary in main and source in universe probably
<imbrandon> binary main
<imbrandon> heya sabdfl 
<sabdfl> i had mail from someone saying they had missing deps
<sabdfl> ignored it, thought it was likely just a mirror update issue
<sabdfl> but perhaps there's something to it?
<imbrandon> yea they are all published it seems, but that would cause it
<Nafallo> sabdfl: so tell them to enable universe and see if that fixes it ;-)
* imbrandon digs a bit
<lupine_85> good fix ;)
<imbrandon> is aquamarine published ?
<Amaranth> yep
<Nafallo> I only got sources here :-)
<Nafallo> but I'm on se.a.u.c :-)
<imbrandon> wow yea aquamarine is published
<imbrandon> and -plugins source is universe but binary main
<imbrandon> and its not mirrored everywhere yet
<geser> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aquamarine/
<geser> the files are there but that's it apparently
<imbrandon> geser, its in the official archive, but no mirrors yet
<imbrandon> brandon@hood:~$ sudo apt-cache madison aquamarine
<imbrandon> aquamarine | 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 | http://mirror.imbrandon.com feisty/universe Packages
<imbrandon> aquamarine | 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<imbrandon> aquamarine | 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 | http://mirror.imbrandon.com feisty/universe Sources
<imbrandon> aquamarine | 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<Toadstool> g'morning everybody
<LaserJock> morning MOTU Land!
<Toadstool> good morning LaserJock 
<LaserJock> how's it going Toadstool?
<LaserJock> still in California?
<Toadstool> yuep
<Toadstool> *yep
<Toadstool> catching on sleep after this crazy end of week :)
<Toadstool> you?
<Toadstool> *catching up even
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm kinda chillin'
<siretart> stratus: yes, I'm online from time to time :)
<Nafallo> hehe. I'm offline from time to time... ;-)
<LaserJock> hi siretart and Nafallo 
<Nafallo> evening LaserJock 
<siretart> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> ok, I need to remember I need restricted-modules before restarting
<LaserJock> luckily I didn't get rid of my old kernel
<ivoks> ipw3945? :)
<LaserJock> madwifi
<LaserJock> I could figure out why the heck I couldn't get back online
<LaserJock> *couldn't
<bmm> Hi guys. I've made my first package and uploaded it to revu. Some of the error's I get from the linda check is that some fonf files should be gotten from a different package.
<bmm> Should I remove these files from the upstream source/ (they are nog included in the binary packages)
<bmm> (see http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4585 )
<sacater> bmm, erm i would talk to laserjock about that
<sacater> gnomefreak: 
<gnomefreak> sacater: irssi has a 20 channel limit you cant bypass that 
<sacater> eh?
<gnomefreak> sacater: set up script or alias to join the rest after you are logged in
<sacater> oh ive got it working
<sacater> dont know
<sacater> but i have
<sacater> when i log in, i auto join to 26 channels
<gnomefreak> example i have alias /more and it will join 10+ channels after the first 20
<sacater> anyway, i was going to ask, who was that guy i talked to, name began with n
<gnomefreak> nalioth is his name
<sacater> thanks
<LaserJock> bmm: the lintian error is fairly self explanitory
<LaserJock> bmm: I'm not quite sure about the linda error
<LaserJock> bmm: you might check the diff.gz for unexpected files
<bmm> LaserJock: thanx
<Burgundavia> hmm, anybody else seeing this scim stuff in your toolbar?
<crimsun> not from a fresh install of Beta, no.
<crimsun> nor from a fresh install of Beta dist-upgraded to current (as of 20 minutes ago)
<ivoks> scim?
<ivoks> not on current feisty updated from edgy from dapper :)
<Burgundavia> hmm, might be because I installed Arabic support
<pochu> crimsun, siretart: can you please take a look at bug 95514?
<ubotu> Malone bug 95514 in wxwidgets2.8 "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95514
<sacater> pochu: when is the next hugday?
<bddebian> Every day is a hug day
<pochu> :)
* pochu hugs both sacater and bddebian
<pochu> bddebian: nice interview :)
<pochu> LaserJock: ^
<bddebian> OMG he posted it?
<pochu> bddebian: on the planet ^^
<bddebian> Scary
<pochu> hehe
<adamant1988> and my Fedora install is under way
<shawarma> bddebian: Yeah, I read the interview, and I'm kind of confused. If I read it correctly, you became a MOTU before you even were a Ubuntu user. :-)
<bddebian> Yeah, I probably screwed that up
<shawarma> bddebian: It says you became a user right before breezy released, and a MOTU in August 2005... Breezy released two months after that. :-)
<siretart> pochu: *ugh* - wxwidgets?
<pochu> siretart: yeah :) bugfix release
<siretart> pochu: puh, there are soo many reverse dependencies on it, I don't think we can be sure that we don't break existing packages
<siretart> pochu: 15k lines in diffstat are not exactly what I'd call a bugfix release
<pochu> siretart: at least that's what the changelog says :)
<siretart> pochu: I need to go off soon now, so I cannot investigate it more deeply, but can you try to gather more information about it? I'd be interested in reading: which launchpad bugs get fixed by the new upstream, which packages might be affected, and some more risk analysis wrt. upgrading to the new release
<pochu> siretart: ok, I'll do tonight and tomorrow, and will comment the bug
<pochu> siretart: thanks anyway :)
<siretart> pochu: the changelog looks pretty sparse to me, I fear there are many other changes when I look at the size of the changelog
<pochu> I'm gonna look
<pochu> you may be right :(
<bddebian> shawarma: I think what I was trying to say was I became an MOTU during the breezy release cycle.  Though I'm old and senile and can't remember shit :)
<siretart> pochu: as said, I didn't really look at it, but from the first glance, I don't have a good feeling about this. but I may be totally wrong as well
<pochu> siretart: np, I'll take a look again. I also can be wrong :)
<shawarma> bddebian: Heh. Quite alright. It was just the first thing I read when I woke up. It had me confused for at least 15 minutes. :-)
<pochu> siretart: I've give a try again to the diffstat, and it's the same :(
<bddebian> Are there even any packages using 2.8 yet?
<pochu> bddebian: amule at least
<siretart> pochu: as said, please try to reference as many bugs as possible which get fixed by the new upstream. we are currently in deepfreeze mode for a reason, you know
<pochu> siretart: ok
<pochu>  wxPython/src/gtk/_core_wrap.cpp                      | 2020 ++++++++++++++-----
<pochu>  wxPython/src/mac/_core_wrap.cpp                      | 2020 ++++++++++++++-----
<pochu>  wxPython/src/msw/_core_wrap.cpp                      | 2020 ++++++++++++++-----
<pochu> what the hell is that?
<pochu> siretart: it seems that most of the changes are from wxpython, and not wxwidgets (looking at the diffstat and both changelogs)
<siretart> pochu: why do you want the new release after all?
<crimsun> siretart: luckily the default is still wxwidgets2.6
<crimsun> applications must b-d explicitly on libwxgtk2.8-dev, and there aren't but a handful
<pochu> amule already b-d on 2.8
<siretart> crimsun: oh. that sounds better. would you support the new upstream release then?
<pochu> we already have 2.8 (2.8.1.1)
<crimsun> siretart: I'll look at this bug this evening, but I'm inclined to support the new one.
<crimsun> currently amule is the only wxwidgets2.8 user
<crimsun> pochu: queued for when I leave the office
<pochu> crimsun: cool, thanks :)
<siretart> crimsun: this sounds really promising. please publish your results to the uvf request in malone. thanks
<crimsun> siretart: will do.
<siretart> k, cu tomorrow
<crimsun> bye!
<bddebian> Later siretart
<crimsun> ooh, bddebian on planet.uc!
<crimsun> :-)
<pochu> good bye siretart!
<bddebian> crimsun: Yeah nausiating eh?  Don't know why he wouldn't pick a real MOTU for his first.. :-(
<pochu> Amaranth: does the "ati" driver supports compiz? (bug 90301)
<ubotu> Malone bug 90301 in desktop-effects "Can't enable Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90301
<Amaranth> it does if it supports 3D with your card
<welshbyte> bddebian: because you're a god
<crimsun> bddebian: pfah. You have a deity wiki page; you most certainly are a real one. :)
* welshbyte high-5's crimsun 
<bddebian> That's all crack an you know it.  It's become the running joke apparently.
<LaserJock> bddebian: you're a real MOTU
<crimsun> cos there are all those fake MOTUs running around w/ universe upload privileges ;-)
<crimsun> speaking of which, I wonder how this new "step before MOTU" is going to work
<LaserJock> "step before MOTU"?
<crimsun> I presume we're blocked on soyuz/LP having the appropriate implementation?
<crimsun> LaserJock: Mark's recommendation that upstream devs be able to upload specific source packages into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> I'm pretty much ignoring that for now
<LaserJock> as mdz said, LP isn't even ready for that
<crimsun> right, so we are blocked on it
<crimsun> we just need to clone Barry and have him have at revu ;-)
<LaserJock> I think getting better sponsoring is more worthwhile
<crimsun> as in "better MOTU sponsoring"?
<LaserJock> well, making sure that we have timely responses and things don't fall through the cracks
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> for the most part we're doing ok
<LaserJock> but it seems like it's hard sometimes for us to be consistent
<welshbyte> balancing consistency and dynamism is pretty difficult
<crimsun> LaserJock: yeah, I hate to keep bringing up the point that we're all still doing this in our spare time
<crimsun> that makes it pretty difficult to keep things consistent - resource starvation and all
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah, I'm very aware of our resource starvation, I'm just trying to think if we do some things technically to help
<LaserJock> *can do
<crimsun> well, we can set up "office hours"
<crimsun> of course that will just run into the resource starvation issue
<sladen> is there a wiki/revu page of "stuff waiting"
<crimsun> sladen: for packages awaiting 2 ubuntu-dev advocates, there's http://revu.tauware.de
<sladen> AFAICT, if somebody gets their build-deps wrong during an upload, that's fine, the build just fails
<sladen> and if the package is already broken, and we upload a further broken version (assuming not an intentional trojan/security issue introduction), that's fine, they get another shot to fix the package
<sladen> the one is watch for is OKAY package receiving a patch
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-17
<ScottK2> cody-somerville: I think the changelog entry you have now is fine.
<superm1_> ScottK2, there was one more package that we realized needed to come back with that whole MythTV 0.21 suite backport.  mythstream needed to be rebuilt against the new libmyth-dev.  Since it was already backported once before, can a sourceful upload to gutsy-backports do the trick?
<ScottK2> superm1_: So it's already in guty-backports?
<superm1_> ScottK2, yes from a few months back
<ScottK2> superm1_: And there's no new version to be backported, just updating the one that's there?
<superm1_> well there is a patch to let it build against the new libmyth, but no new upstream version on it
<ScottK2> superm1_: OK.  File a gutsy-backports bug with the debdiff and subscribe me to it.
<superm1_> bug 202988 was already filed for it just building the newer version.  i was just looking to avoid pulling a backporter and an archive admin into the loop if not necessary.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202988 in gutsy-backports "Please backport mythstream 0.18.1 from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202988
<superm1_> i'll subscribe you to that
<protonchris> Are upgraded packages (universe) accepted during a beta freeze?
<geser> universe is on manual during beta freeze, i.e. an archive admins needs to push the upload through the queue
<protonchris> geser: thanks.
<superm1_> geser, what's the reasoning on that i'm curious?  Universe doesn't go into the live disks
<geser> superm1_: a limitation in soyuz. it's not possible to freeze uploads to main but accept those for universe
<superm1_> geser, ah okay that makes more sense then
<protonchris> geser: In that case, are you up for taking a look at a package and potentially sponsoring an upload?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glom/+bug/201385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201385 in glom "Hardy: Please update glom to latest version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<geser> protonchris: I'm about to go to bed right now
<protonchris> geser: No problem.  Thanks anyway.
<PMantis> superm1_: I now have 2 packages that I build, one depends on the other.
<PMantis> superm1_: Thanks again!!
<PMantis> One question, how difficult is it to prompt the for 2 pieces of information when installing a package? (and when dpkg-reconfigure is used)
<PMantis> I've seen postfix do this.
<ScottK2> debconf is the tool that's used
<YokoZar> ScottK2: the email is still waiting for moderator approval on motu-council
<ScottK2> YokoZar: OK.  Just making sure.
<ScottK2> YokoZar: You might consider subscribing to the list and then resending.
<YokoZar> ScottK2: Maybe, though I was under the impression that all council members had moderator status, so it didn't really matter
<ScottK2> Dunno.
<ScottK2> It's also good for if they don't CC you on a reply.
<superm1_> PMantis, i do that it my package as well
<superm1_> you can look at it's postinst to see what i do
<PMantis> superm1_: Oh, looking again
<PMantis> superm1_: Ahhh, config file. runs db_input
<bddebian> Heya gang
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello protonchris
<protonchris> bddebian: Are you up for taking a look at a package and potentially sponsoring an upload? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glom/+bug/201385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201385 in glom "Hardy: Please update glom to latest version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jdong> oh.
<jdong> F****.
<jdong> remount root rw first, then start lrm
<jdong> and for that matter udev dislikes starting without a writeable filesystem too
 * jdong grumlbes and pulls out a LiveCD
<jdong> and THIS is why you don't arrogantly assume that your upstart rules are right the first time :D
<PMantis> superm1_: Can you please explain the "upgrade" section of the preinst file? It does a dpkg --compare-versions, db_inputs again.
<jdong> ok, breaking upstart really hurts.
<emgent> lsmod
<emgent> ups, wrong window
<PMantis> I need a little light set on this. I created a config file with db_input lines, but it's not asking for input upon package install. What did I miss?
<StevenK> Does your postinst include the debconf confmodule?
<emgent> hello there
<PMantis> StevenK: Yes it does.
<StevenK> PMantis: Okay, so it should at least run your config script.
<StevenK> PMantis: Does dpkg -I mention it?
<PMantis> StevenK: I don't know what I'm looking for. I see the output though.
<PMantis> It shows: ii   packagename
<PMantis> 3rd is blank
<StevenK> dpkg -I
<StevenK> Capital eye, as it were
<PMantis> Heh, got it. :)
<StevenK> That takes a .deb argument, though
<PMantis> Yeah, got the output...
<PMantis> It lists that files that I'd expect. post/pre/config/remplates...
<PMantis> err templates
<StevenK> Okay, can you pastebin your postinst?
<StevenK> Oh, do you call dh_installdebconf in your rules file?
<PMantis> StevenK: Only one line in rules:
<PMantis> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<PMantis> besides the she-bang, of course
<StevenK> It will probably run dh_installdebconf
<PMantis> StevenK: Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755/
<PMantis> I hacked it to avoud placing me email addr there.
<StevenK> PMantis: Oh, I wanted your postinst, not the output of dpkg -I
<PMantis> heh, ok
<PMantis> StevenK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5756/
<PMantis> I stole much of this from superm1_ :-)
<PMantis> Oh crap
<PMantis> StevenK: I have 2 "configure" ... created from testing. I'll try again.
<PMantis> StevenK: Still unknown template field errors... but it works, and dpkg-reconfigure works, too.
<StevenK> PMantis: Sourceing the confmodule should be done the line after #!/bin/sh
<damko> ciao
<PMantis> Ok, rebuilding.
<PMantis> That didn't fix it, but glad to be more compliant. :)
<PMantis> Is it supposed to be _Description: ?
<PMantis> StevenK: Ahhhhhh, I removed the underscore, and ti's working righ.
<PMantis> right
<PMantis> StevenK: Thanks for your help
<superm1_> PMantis, that underscore is for translation support
<PMantis> For some reason my computer doesn't like it
<PMantis> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<PMantis> not-using-po-debconf
<PMantis> That's for translations
<PMantis> Hmm
<PMantis> Dunno if that's related, or correct
<PMantis> lintian showing: E: sbs-uts: section-is-dh_make-template
<PMantis> debchange -i  causes a 0ubuntu1 entry. I'm not part of ubuntu. How do I change the default behavior?
<kgoetz> wasnt debchange written for ubuntu?
<StevenK> debchange was written for Debian, quite a while ago
<ScottK2> PMantis: Just edit the entry in debian/changelog to what you want then.
<ScottK2> PMantis: If you aren't doing this for Ubuntu, what are you doing it for?
<PMantis> Myself
<kgoetz> ahk. never seen it
<ScottK2> OK.  You can use whatever version numbering you want then.
<LaserJock> but it does help signify it being built for Ubuntu if that matters
<slangasek> kgoetz: aka, "dch"?
<PMantis> when I use a -0ubuntu1 type of versioning, debuild complains that it ubuntu names, but maintainer isn't @ubuntu.com
<kgoetz> slangasek: oh, i have used dch :$
<LaserJock> PMantis: should be just a warning though
<slangasek> PMantis: try dch -i -U
<slangasek> or possibly just dch -U, I don't remember
<ScottK2> There's always man dch
<PMantis> Ahh, yes.
<PMantis> -i to increment, -U seems to keep the ubuntu out of the version.
<emgent> heya
<dholbach> jamesh:
<LaserJock> dholbach: good morning to you to :-)
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<LaserJock> doing OK I guess
<LaserJock> staying up working on some research programming
<LaserJock> and discussing C/Fortran/Python with nixternal
<LaserJock> dholbach: had a chance to look at the ubuntu-motu mail? Emmet sent an email about a project we did this weekend :-)
<dholbach> the MOTU Leaders email
<dholbach> ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<dholbach> I like it a lot :)
<dholbach> great work on it
<LaserJock> dholbach: I think it's significant that we have about 16 out of 83 MOTUs in leadership roles
<dholbach> yeah, that's awesome - we could do with some more in the sponsoring team and probably add some roles to it, but other than that it's brilliant
<nixternal> now all I have to do is become a MOTU, then we can bump that to 17
<nixternal> muhehe
 * LaserJock slaps nixternal 
 * nixternal runs off crying
 * superm1_ gives nixternal a cookie
<LaserJock> dholbach: the goal was to get everybody in the "MOTU Leader" positions to provide an item to the MOTU monthly report
<nixternal> see, Mario showin' that Chitown mob boss type love
<nixternal> a cookie today, a dead fish tomorrow
<superm1_> haha
<LaserJock> dholbach:  as a way to show off what all is going on in MOTU Land
<nixternal> superm1_: we were talking about you today at the LUG meeting...about Myth
<superm1_> good things i'd hope :)?
<nixternal> I need to put this guy D in touch with you, super cool guy that is interested in Myth
<dholbach> LaserJock: did anybody update MOTU/ReportingPage about it? :)
<superm1_> we mostly need more folks interested in helping with misc coding here and there at this point
<LaserJock> dholbach: hmm, I don't think so
<superm1_> but yeah have him drop by one of our #ubuntu-mythtv* channels
<nixternal> I shall do that
<superm1_> nixternal, and don't worry about any dead fish if you don't.  its too much trouble to coordinate
<nixternal> hehe
<LaserJock> dholbach: perhaps somebody should write an email to ubuntu-motu saying that the monthly report is coming up so MOTU leaders should add their items? :-)
<dholbach> LaserJock: good idea :)
 * Fujitsu adds his security one now: `We suck and need more people'
<nixternal> nixternal->sleep();
<nixternal> kdebug() << "good night!";
<StevenK> Undefined method 'sleep'
<dholbach> nixternal: sleep tight :)
<dholbach> Fujitsu: you've done good work in the team and held a bunch of meetings
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Your domain name is finally explained.
<StevenK> Haha
<LaserJock> alright, I gotta get to bed
<LaserJock> dholbach: either you can write said email while I'm asleep or I could do it when I get up
<hellboy195> good morning jono our mighty manager
<jono> hey hellboy195 :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: how are you today?
<hellboy195> jono: and of course you too?
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, at home. But better.
<DktrKranz> my boss has to figure out how to live without me for today :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: hrhr. Then the stage is yours :P
<huats> morning everyone
<DktrKranz> morning huats :)
<hellboy195> huats: ahoi :)
<huats> hey DktrKranz hellboy195
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, so I guess beagle should be reviewed now :P
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: xD , why do you think that :P
<DktrKranz> "Then the stage is yours :P" let me think about something similar
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: btw, that's from Uri Geller if you know him
<DktrKranz> probably
<DktrKranz> name is not new to me
<hellboy195> There was a show in the german tv
<hellboy195> Uri Geller looks for the *new* Uri Geller
<hellboy195> xD
<DktrKranz> Surely I haven't seen it :)
<DktrKranz> It's hard to me to watch tv, while I can crack Sky anytime :P
<hellboy195> And I didn't watch it because it was *stupid*, it sucked :P
<_ruben> on dutch tv that show ended last weekend :p
<hellboy195> _ruben: ^^
<Ng> mrben: /win 211
<Ng> err
<jpatrick> Ng: /win 211?
<jpatrick> I hope that was one 1 too many
<Ng> nope ;)
<Ng> irssi's been running for months
<Ng> [10:06] Irssi uptime: 138d 18h 57m 13s
<jpatrick>  /window close is your friend :)
<Ng> meh :)
<jpatrick> even if I am in 43 channels right now..
<Ng> this is the thing - once you blow past the point where alt-key switching is useful, it doesn't really matter how many there are
<jpatrick> +1
<DktrKranz> have three monitors, then :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: nice mail :)
<DktrKranz> flu is speaking :)
<jpatrick> hellboy195: what the fast internet of yours one?
<hellboy195> jpatrick: +1
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: but 2 days. short ...
<hellboy195> but I'm off now
<hellboy195> :P
<hellboy195> jpatrick: just ping me if you need something
<jpatrick> hellboy195: I was refering to yesterday's joke of the internet through mail thing :)
<soren> Ng: Agreed. Besides, Alt-A usually brings me to the right place.
<jpatrick> soren: but no when you're in a 100 places..
<soren> jpatrick: Er... Yes. I have 232 window here, so I have empirical data to back me up :)
<jpatrick> soren: ah, I see it cycles through the windows with action in them in order, useful, thanks
<soren> jpatrick: Yes, where "in order" mean that it brings you first to the channels where you were hilighted, and second to the channel with traffic that you were most recently in.
<soren> cf. the channel with most recent traffic, which would not be very useful.
<jpatrick> soren: long live #ubuntu (err?)
<soren> jpatrick: Precisely.
<YokoZar> soren: do you have moderator access on motu-council?
<YokoZar> I sent out an email ~ my motu app but it hasn't shown up, and I'm wondering if I didn't actually sent it or if it's stuck in the queue
<YokoZar> soren: oh, nevermind, looks like it went through in the past few minutes
<jpatrick> YokoZar: are you Scott Ritchie?
<YokoZar> jpatrick: Yeah :)  Sorry to bug for no reason, heh
<jpatrick> YokoZar: it's there
<YokoZar> Yeah I had to refresh my firefox window again, heh
<cool> jpatrick, hello
<jpatrick> hi cool
<cool> so anything new?
<jpatrick> nop
<cool> kinda sometimes life is boring
<cool> jpatrick, can you teach me some packaging ?
<jpatrick> cool: can't right now
<cool> k
<jpatrick> !packguide > cool (maybe this can help)
<cool> lol nothing comes up jpatrick
<cool> ubotu is MIA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is mia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !packguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cool> hmmm
<cool> sounds like lot of learning
<hellboy195> jpatrick: I'm not aware of jokes, especially not in english :)
<jpatrick> cool: just like everything else :)
<jpatrick> hellboy195: :)
<soren> YokoZar: I do have moderator access, but so does dholbach, and I don't know how he does it, but he seems to moderate that list in almost real time.
<YokoZar> soren: heh, I think he was gone for the weekend ;)
<YokoZar> Also I've apparently appended heh to the past 4 lines of chat I've made.  It's late here.
<soren> YokoZar: Yeah, I get a bit goofy in the wee hours myself :)
<cristi> hello
<cristi> is anybody here I could talk about changing openal in Ubuntu
<cristi> more exactly, about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal/+bug/194919
<cristi> ?
<RainCT> Morning
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194919 in openal "libopenal needs replacement" [Undecided,New]
<cristi> yup
<cristi> the thing is
<cristi> the current openal creates choppy sound in many games
<cristi> and I would really like to see this new openal in Hardy
<cristi> even if it's only meant as an alternative to the current libopenal0a
<cristi> rather than replacing it
<james_w> cristi: the current package is in main, so the MOTU team can't really replace it.
<james_w> the new one could be uploaded to universe, but then anything in main can't depend on it, and presumably something there does.
<cristi> thanks
<cristi> who do you think I should contact for this one?
<james_w> main is the responsibility of core dev. There is #ubuntu-devel. There is also ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<james_w> cristi: however main is now in Beta freeze, so a replacement of a package with a rewrite is unlikely to happen I think
<cristi> okey
<cristi> i would rather have wanted a decoupling
<cristi> so that users could choose between the two
<cristi> thanks
<james_w> cristi: if they install the same library then that is very difficult to do.
<james_w> as in the same library name.
<cristi> not really
<cristi> what if there would be a meta-package called libopenal
<cristi> which depends on either the old or the new openal
<cristi> and all applications would depend on libopenal, instead of a particular version of openal
<cristi> ?
<cristi> i'm going to see what main developers think of this
 * pochu waves
 * hellboy195 waves back :)
<pochu> hey hellboy195
<hellboy195> pochu: ahoi ^^
<elmargol> does svn-bzr work for you?
<elmargol> bzr-svn sorry
<hellboy195> ember: what about bug #201055 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201055 in pidgin "FFe for Pidgin 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201055
<james_w> elmargol: are you having a problem with it?
<elmargol> just a warning "bzr-svn is not up to date with installed bzr version 1.2.0.candidate.1.
<elmargol> "
<james_w> elmargol: how do you have bzr + bzr-svn installed?
<elmargol> sudo apt-get install bzr bzr-svn
<james_w> that's slightly odd.
<james_w> I think the problem is that there was no release of bzr-svn that was compatible with bzr 1.2
<james_w> hopefully we'll have that all sorted pretty soon.
<james_w> maybe there should be something for hardy though. I'll look in to a solution later. Thanks for the reminder.
<elmargol> I'm on hardy
<james_w> yeah, but I don't know if bzr 1.3 will get in to hardy, even though it should be in sid soon.
<james_w> so we may have to use a different solution than we are for Debian.
<slytherin> hi, is anyone working on updating elisa?
<PMantis> Hi guys, if this is the wrong place to ask, just tell me. I setup an apt repository, and all seemed well until apt started complaining that it "failed to fetch" my /apt-repo/binary/Release. Apache logs show a 304 error, bit Release.gpg is grabbed fine. 'touch'ing the files does not seem to help.
<james_w> PMantis: weird
<PMantis> james_w: Heh, I heard that last night regarding another issue. :)
<james_w> if you add a new package does it work?
<PMantis> Hmmmm
<PMantis> Gotta find a new package. :)
<PMantis> Ahhhhhhhhhh, ghost!
<PMantis> james_w: Hmm, added a packaed to the repo, updated, signed Release.gpg client still erroring.
<james_w> ah, sorry, Release, not Packages.
<james_w> Release is rarely modified, so that's normal I guess.
<james_w> though I don't know why apache is giving that. Is it some apache config you have set?
<PMantis> Any way to tell Apache to stop checking the date of the file? Is there a standard <DIrectory /blah> list of directives that I need?
<PMantis> Failed to fetch http://apt-server/apt-repo/binary/Release
<PMantis> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<PMantis> Apt shouldn't be complaining then..
 * PMantis assumed that pasting 2 lines is no crime
<Iulian> Hey
<james_w> I don't know apache well enough to say if there is something, sorry.
<PMantis> Thanks for looking...
<slytherin> hi, is anyone working on updating elisa?
<james_w> slytherin: updating to what?
<slytherin> james_w: latest bgfix version 0.3.5
<james_w> I don't know of anyone, but if it's a bugfix version then it is probably appropriate for hardy.
<slytherin> james_w: yes it is bugfix only. Let me see I will try to work on it in night. But working on elisa also means I have to update at least 3 other packages i.e. pigment and plugins
<protonchris> dholbach: ping
<jetsaredim> what are the packages I need to install to setup a development environment to do packaging?
<james_w> jetsaredim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/GettingStarted
<james_w> jetsaredim: bare minimum are build-essential, dpkg-dev, devscripts, ubuntu-dev-tools I would say.
<james_w> pbuilder, cowdancer, or one of the virtualisation tools can be useful
<james_w> and things like cdbs, quilt, dpatch etc. can be required for looking at other people's packages.
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> protonchris: pong
<protonchris> dholbach: I saw your comment on bug 190744.  Sorry about that.  Should I submit a fixed package or would you prefer we sync with the new debian one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<dholbach> protonchris: that depends if we can just sync it - I didn't look at the changes that would introduce - also the replaces/conflicts from debian might need adjusting for our case
<protonchris> dholbach: Well I can have a fixed package in the u-u-s queue tonight and then we can decide from there.  Thanks for you time.
<jetsaredim> if I'm fixing a package, do I need to change anything other than the changelog at minimum?
<dholbach> protonchris: ROCK - thanks
<dholbach> jetsaredim: what ever you need to fix plus the changelog
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<slytherin> jetsaredim: You may want to add XSBC-Original-Maintainer field in control file if it is not there already
<protonchris> dholbach: again, sorry for my mistake.
<dholbach> protonchris: no problem - it happened to me too -- you're responsive and you're fixing it - that's great
<civija> guys, can you look at this please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/figlet/+bug/133367, and tell me should I make a debdiff that removes unexisting package from Suggests filed or leave it as is? tnx
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133367 in figlet "Package Figlet suggests figfonts which is unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<slytherin> civija: That isn't a high priority bug is it? 'Suggests' is harmless
<civija> slytherin: no it isn't
<civija> i just ment to close it somehow
<slytherin> civija: Ok, then remove (or replace) the suggests entry, add changelog entry and attach debdiff
<civija> slytherin: ok, tnx
<civija> and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<ScottK> protonchris: FYI, at least from my view we all make mistakes.  The difference between the good MOTUs and the bad ones are the ones that make sure to clean up their own mess.
<slytherin> civija: of course
<slytherin> protonchris:  And of course learn from the mess. :-)
<slytherin> dholbach: I was trying to fix evolution-scalix package. I fixed the configure script. But I can not solve compilation problems. What do you suggest I do?
<dholbach> slytherin: best to get in touch with gicmo in #ubuntu-desktop - he wrote big parts evo-scalix
<RainCT> civija: you'll also have to change the Maintainer field (just run update-maintainer inside the source if you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed)
<civija> RainCT: yes i know, tnx
<protonchris> ScottK: thanks.
<protonchris> slytherin: I am learning a ton from this package.  Thanks.
<\sh> guys, anyone knows how easy it can be, to export/import moinmoin stuff to push into another moinmoin wiki?
<Lamego> \sh, I guess you only need to copy the data dir
<\sh> Lamego: hmmm
<\sh> Lamego: worth a try :)
<Lamego> well, and the customizations that yoy may have made, to the theme, etc
<\sh> Lamego: it's more a daily sync from one moin to another moin
<Lamego> rsync it :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<hellboy195> ahoi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello hellboy195
<emgent> heya
<Iulian> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi emgent, Iulian
<emgent> :)
<jetsaredim> how do I build/change a package that is derived from another package?
 * hellboy195 calls for a vote. I need a new nicname. serious suggestions are welcomed :) sry for being offtopic
<_ruben> heavengirl195?
<hellboy195> _ruben: serious!"!! ^^
<_ruben> hellboy195: sorry, couldnt resist
<hellboy195> _ruben: yeah ^^
<dBera> how can I get attention of some MOTU to this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/193715/comments/3 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193715 in beagle "Merge beagle 0.3.3-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hellboy195> dBera: I filed the bug and it will be approved today
<dBera> cool
<hellboy195> dBera: sry for the delay but there were some problems :P
<dBera> ok. i have no problem but a lot of users are facing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/194608 with the current version
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194608 in beagle "beagled dependency not met" [Undecided,New]
<hellboy195> dBera: personal interest? Because there aren't any new features
<hellboy195> dBera: ah I see
<jetsaredim> where can I go to get packaging help?
<Lamego> you can write your question here, assuming you have read the packaging guide relady :P
<jetsaredim> Lamego: I did write the question about 10 min ago
<jetsaredim> I'll repeat it tho
<jetsaredim> how do I build/change a package that is derived from another package?
<rockstar_> The MOTU Session is about FTBFS.  What is FTBFS?
<Lamego> you use the debian rules from the original package ?
<jetsaredim> in the control file is package: X source: Y
<jetsaredim> but when I run debuild -b it builds Y
<jetsaredim> not X
<broonie> rockstar_: Packages not building (== Fails To Build From Source)
<Lamego> rockstar_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTBFS
<rockstar_> Ah, thanks guys.
<jetsaredim> Lamego: the specific package I'm looking at is mozilla-mplayer
<jetsaredim> which has mplayerplug-in listed as the source in the debian/control file
<jetsaredim> I made my changes then debuild -b/debuild -S -sa and get mplayerplug-in source.changes, not mozilla-mplayer
<jetsaredim> Lamego: any thoughts?
<Lamego> nope
<jetsaredim> heh - awesome
<jetsaredim> where else can one go for packaging help?
<Lamego> I  believe there is a forum section for it
<Lamego> jetsaredim, I  believe there is a forum section for it
 * jetsaredim is already looking around ubuntuforums, thanks :)
<eragon> Hi everyone
<eragon> Is this the place to ask about repository opdates?
<james_w> eragon: what do you mean?
<eragon> Nexuiz is still at 2.3
<eragon> sauerbraten was ancient last time I checked
<eragon> why
<eragon> do the original creators have to update those packages
<eragon> sorry, there was an error in the connection
<james_w> it just needs someone to upgrade the package to the new version.
<eragon> yes, but who does that kind of thing?
<eragon> because getdeb doesn;t
<eragon> do big packages anymore
<james_w> I think in general with games we wait for Debian to do it
<james_w> as contributors interested in packaging games have moved to join the games team there to reduce duplication of work
<james_w> in the case of nexuiz we have the latest version in Debian.
<james_w> and it's too late to have the new version for hardy now probably.
<\sh> james_w: why?
<james_w> 2.3->2.4, I assumed it wasn't bug fix.
<eragon> this version was released before feisty
<ScottK> james_w: In the case of games, I tend to be pretty lenient about FFe.
<eragon> this
<james_w> ScottK: ah, ok, I didn't know that.
<eragon> you what?
<eragon> FFe?
<ScottK> Feature Freeze exception
<\sh> james_w: nexuiz is not "essential" and normally breaks something else...so I tend to upgrade the package and file an FFe
<eragon> breaks something else?
<eragon> Another game?
<ScottK> james_w: Games are unlikely to hurt anything else and people generally really want the latest.
<\sh> eragon: "doesn't break" sry
<eragon> i see
<eragon> another error
<james_w> nexuiz 2.4 is sitting in pkg-games' svn.
<eragon> Back again -:(
<eragon> I can't install it through sunsptic
<eragon> synaptic
<ScottK> james_w: Is it uploaded to Debian yet?
<james_w> ScottK: nope.
<eragon> Must a package first be uploaded to debian
<ScottK> james_w: You could grab their packaging from svn, give it a -0ubuntu1 version, make a new diff.gz and attach it to an upgrade bug here with FFe.
<eragon> tand why>
<ScottK> eragon: No, but it's easier if it is.
<eragon> Aren't Ubuntu and debian two separate projects
<ScottK> eragon: Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.
<james_w> ScottK: I'm not that interested myself.
<jpatrick> !debian > eragon
<ScottK> james_w: OK.
<ScottK> Someone who cares about having it updated and knows a little about packaging could do that then.
<jpatrick> arg..
<\sh> who is able to let through the last upload of lighttpd ?
<ScottK> \sh: Ask slangasek.
<\sh> thought so :)
<hellboy195> ScottK: I took skencil. Then I discovered I can easily merge from the debian. the problem is because of the python-xml removal skencil no longer can handle .svg files. I contacted alreday debian maintainer but no answer yet. I don't have the python knowledge to hack into it
<ScottK> did you try if it works with one of the other xml libraries mentioned in the bug?
<hellboy195> ScottK: yes. I think we have to hack into svgloader.py of skencil
<ScottK> Then the trick is to transplant some python-xml bits into skencil.
<hellboy195> ScottK: Yeah, as I already said I'm maybe not the right one
<ScottK> In that case, just leave it.
<ScottK> It might be a good chance to learn some python.
<hellboy195> well we are in beta freeze
<hellboy195> ScottK: and it might be better if I learn now stuff for school ;)
<ScottK> hellboy195: Maybe.  OTOH we've got weeks to fix it.  Universe uploads happen up until a few days before release.
<hellboy195> ScottK: Let's wait some days and see if debian maintainer responses
<ScottK> Sure.
<hellboy195> jdong: you're the firefox lover right?
<\sh> ScottK: can you write an reminder for me for nexuiz? I'll add tonight a bunch of FFe for all stuff I have still on my todo list...
<ScottK> \sh: Email or bug?
<\sh> ScottK: I think bug is a good way :)
<\sh> ScottK: just assign it to me
<ScottK> Will do
<hellboy195> \sh: I thought nexuiz 2.4 won't make it into hardy?
<\sh> hellboy195: I'll take a look on the debian svn and eventually push it
 * hellboy195 hugs \sh 
<ScottK> \sh: What's your LP id?
 * hellboy195 is addicted to nexuiz
<\sh> ScottK: shermann
<ScottK> \sh: Done
<\sh> ScottK: cool thx a lot
<\sh> lighty is down to one open bug...(when 0ubuntu2 is approved)
<\sh> and I think this last bug is not even a lighttpd problem
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> \sh: I just asked someone who's using it on Gutsy if they had any complaints (so you wouldn't be bored).
<ScottK> \sh: His comment was "Frickin' fix the hashed load balancing is all..."
<ScottK> How's that look in Hardy?
<\sh> ScottK: you mean lighty?
<ScottK> Yes
<\sh> ScottK: I didn't use LB since today...
<milli> ScottK: Actually, I'm using it on FreeBSD...  ;-)
<\sh> ScottK: and I think it's more a problem upstrea
<\sh> +,
<\sh> +m
<ScottK> \sh meet milli.  milli meet \ah
<\sh> hi milli
<ScottK> \sh even
<milli>  \sh: yes, it's a problem upstream
<milli> Only proxy method that works well is "fair", but that doesn't work for many apps that do session tracking.
<\sh> milli: does upstream know about it?
<milli> yes, it's a well-known problem.
 * milli peruses the changelogs... perhaps it has been fixed since i last looked
<dholbach> jetsaredim: what do you want to do with mozilla-mplayer - I did not understand
<dholbach> jetsaredim: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide is the general packaging guide
<milli> \sh:  Ah, it was round-robin balancing that was broken, and it's claimed to be fixed in 1.4.19, which was released March 10th 2008.
<hellboy195> dholbach: do you have time for me. later? ~1 hour?
<\sh> milli: and is in hardy ;)
<hellboy195> dholbach: *in* 1 houer
<\sh> milli: would be cool if you can test it :)
<tuxmaniac> is discussing ubuntu qa issues OT here?
<dholbach> hellboy195: no, I'll meet somebody in 1h, sorry
<jetsaredim> dholbach: I wanted to add support for xulrunner so that the plugin will actually work in FF3
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: just ask and we'll find out
<hellboy195> dholbach: np
<milli> \sh:  I can do that, but on FreeBSD, if that's good enough.
<dholbach> jetsaredim: cool - so what's the problem?
<milli> that's the only place where I'm using it in a semi-prod environment...
<jetsaredim> when I apt-get source mozilla-mplayer it gets mplayerplug-in
<jetsaredim> because that is the source package for mozilla-mplayer
<jetsaredim> the debian/control file for mozilla-mplayer lists mplayerplug-in as the source
<jetsaredim> so the issues is - how the heck do I build mozilla-mplayer
<\sh> milli: well, hopefully there is not much diff between linux and bsd for lighty ,-)
<dholbach> jetsaredim: just run   debuild
<milli>  \sh:  I haven't looked... are there any patches in the debian tree for lighty?
<tuxmaniac> Recently I have been recieving mails with respect to no proper QC with Ubuntu security patches. Especially this has increased after atleast three regressions we had in the recent times. Things are mecoming more questionable now after the mailman issue. Are we doing something about it? We all love Ubuntu and we dont want people who have been using Ubuntu for sometime start doubting the quality.
<jetsaredim> i tried debuild -b or debuild -S -sa I get .deb and .changes files that are mplayerplug-in not mozilla-mplayer
<milli>  \sh:  significant ones?
<dholbach> or build it in pbuilder: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
 * milli watches "portsnap fetch" do it's thing...
<hellboy195> dholbach: it just seems that only you and sistpoty have knowledge in making symbol diffs ^^
<tuxmaniac> One example of that is here http://www.mail-archive.com/ilugd@lists.linux-delhi.org/msg20527.html
<dholbach> hellboy195: ask in #ubuntu-devel - seb128, keescook, slangasek and lots of others will know too
<jetsaredim> dholbach: wow - that's ... involved
<hellboy195> dholbach: cool, because I already asked several motus here and nobody could help me ^^
<tuxmaniac> Hope I am not considered a troll. Is there something we can do about this?
<dholbach> jetsaredim: I'm not sure what your problem is.... mplayerplug-in is the source package, mozilla-mplayer the binary package - that's fine
<jetsaredim> so - how do I get a deb file for mozilla-mplayer
<dholbach> jetsaredim: just run     debuild
<jetsaredim> or changes file so I can upload to my ppa
<jetsaredim> I did run debuild
<dholbach> jetsaredim: update the changelog and run    debuild -S -sa   to get a source package you can upload to PPA
<jetsaredim> I did that
<jetsaredim> but its only generating the packages for mplayerplug-in
<dholbach> then use dput to upload the source package
<dholbach> mplayerplug-in is the source package, which builds the mozilla-mplayer binary package
<dholbach> the maintainer chose to have different binary and source packages name
<jetsaredim> right - I tried doing the debuild -b and it only generated the mplayerplug-in deb
<dholbach> s
<jetsaredim> there is a binary package mplayerplug-in
<dholbach> jetsaredim: not according to my apt-cache
<\sh> milli: no not the underlaying systems...I meant lighty
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> so its built fine then?
<dholbach> yeah
<jetsaredim> so -even though its listed as mplayerplug-in in my PPA its really mozilla-mplayer?
<dholbach> there's no "really is" - one is the source package (which is uploaded to the buildd hosts) one is the binary package my mom will install
<dholbach> in this case they have different names
<jetsaredim> that's really damned confusing
<dholbach> it could be worse :)
<jetsaredim> ok - sorry for the run around - just didn't get the point
<dholbach> check out      apt-cache showsrc mono
 * jetsaredim is afraid
<dholbach> there's one mono source package and meeeellions of binary packages
<jetsaredim> yea - i understand that
<dholbach> ok
<jetsaredim> but for there to be a 1 to 1
<jetsaredim> and be named differently
<jetsaredim> that seems counter-intuitive
<dholbach> what I could imagine the rationale is: the upstream authors called their project mplayerplug-in and the naming convention for mozilla-plugins is mozilla-<something>
<jetsaredim> i actually work on another distro and one the packages I maintain there has one source and two binary
<dholbach> a good example of that is python-sexy:
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ apt-cache showsrc sexy-python | head -n 2
<dholbach> Package: sexy-python
<dholbach> Binary: python-sexy
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<jetsaredim> oy
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> well thanks for the explanation
<dholbach> upstream calls it sexy-python, we call it python-sexy to make it make sense to our users
<jetsaredim> yea
<dholbach> hope that helps
<jetsaredim> immensely
<dholbach> rock on
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you tomorrow
<hellboy195> dholbach: hf
<dholbach> gracias
<jetsaredim> dholbach: thanks again
<dholbach> np
 * \sh goes home...
<\sh> cu later
<geser> nxvl: are you still looking for the FTBFS list?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: it FTBFS now. So you can help to make it build. It wouldn't FTBFS if somebody sponsored it before
<Pici> ;whois Sebastian
<Pici> er
<hefe_bia_> Hi! Is anybody working on bug #54776?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54776 in openoffice.org "[Ubuntu] [hardy] font hinting does not work with libfreetype6 v. 2.2.1" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54776
<hefe_bia_> It is "in progress" but not assigned to anyone...
<tsmithe> slomo, have you had a look at mscore?
<emgent> heya
<hellboy195> ember: around?
<hellboy195> emgent: hoi :)
<hellboy195> slomo: you rock :)
<jetsaredim> another packaging question...  I built another package that has one source and a bunch of binaries - got all of the .deb files fine
<jetsaredim> then I uploaded the source.changes file to lp.n and only get the one binary
<ScottK> jetsaredim: Is this for a PPA upload?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> o
<jetsaredim> nm
<jetsaredim> just took a while to finish uploading all of the sub-packages
<ScottK> OK.  Generally #launchpad is the best place for PPA specific questions.
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> thanks
<slomo> hellboy195: why?
<Adri2000> ScottK: any idea how to fix wxwidgets2.6? I'd try XS-Python-Version: current, >= 2.4
<slomo> tsmithe: nope, not yet... sorry
<hellboy195> slomo: gtk-sharp :) Would you also mind pushing it into hardy? Otherwise I would file the bug/merge it
<ScottK> Adri2000: I haven't looked at it, so not really.  What was it before?
<slomo> hellboy195: if you could care for the freeze exception bug and main inclusion report for gnome-desktop-sharp that would be nice :)
<slomo> hellboy195: merging it is trivial, but if you want prepare a patch for that too ;)
<hellboy195> sladen: ehm .. patch? wth?
<Adri2000> -XS-Python-Version: all
<Adri2000> +XS-Python-Version: >= 2.4
<Adri2000> ScottK: ^
<Adri2000> that changed the Depends: python2.5 to python2.4
<tsmithe> slomo, don't worry :) whenever you have time ;)
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> hi slomo
<slomo> hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> slomo: will you visit me soon?
<hellboy195> slomo: nvm. how can I help you now
<slomo> Nafallo: we'll see :)
<ScottK> Adri2000: What happens if you change it back to all and then make the python build dep >= 2.4?
<slomo> hellboy195: well, we need bugs for freeze exceptions (these new versions have new features) and a main inclusion report for gnome-desktop-sharp2 (f-spot needs gtkhtml-sharp)... and merged packages :)
<hellboy195> slomo: well, in fact it's better (for me ^^) to start slowly. I'll file a FFe Merge bug for gtk-sharp2 and attach the necessary things like pbuilder.log , diffstat and debdiff. alright?
<slomo> hellboy195: yes... and the same thing for gnome-desktop-sharp2 and gnome-sharp2... and then we're almost done ;)
<nxvl> geser: yep
<hellboy195> slomo: buh. ok. I'll try :) I don't suppose it's on DaD yet? so I can't use grab-merge ^^ (the only changes will be in debian/control and debian/rules right?)
<ScottK> hellboy195: Don't forget to retain the history in debian/changelog too.
<slomo> hellboy195: http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gtk-sharp2/gtk-sharp2_2.10.4-2ubuntu1.patch http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gnome-sharp2/gnome-sharp2_2.16.1-2ubuntu1.patch
<slomo> hellboy195: these are the current ubuntu changes... can simply be applied to the new packages from debian and things are ready :)
<hellboy195> ScottK: yeah. I did quite a lot merges by hand
<hellboy195> slomo: cool thank you
 * hellboy195 is on the way
<Nafallo> slomo: London you know ;-)
<geser> nxvl: http://members.ping.de/~mb/buildstatus_hardy/ (it's also linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO)
<hellboy195> slomo: any upstream changelog?
<nxvl> geser: thnx :D
<slomo> hellboy195: yes... ChangeLog
<slomo> hellboy195: or what do you mean?
<hellboy195> slomo: from upstream. not debian. motu-release folks want to see the changes ,..
<slomo> hellboy195: yes, ChangeLog in the top of the source directory in the tarball :)
<hellboy195> slomo: ah ^^. k .thx
<\sh> re
<Adri2000> ScottK: the python build-dep is already >= 2.4, so now I'm rebuilding with XS-P-V set back to all
<ScottK> Adri2000: OK.  I suspect that will work.
<Adri2000> I hope :)
<Adri2000> then I will fix wx2.8 the same way and finally upload it, as I got a confirmation that the patch from upstream works
<ScottK> Cool.
<cool> ScottK,
<ScottK> Heh
<cool> :P
<ScottK> cool: Sorry.  Didn't realize there was such a nick in the channel.
<cool> ScottK, no problem most people tend to make this mistake, i am quite used to of it now
<\sh> damn..this is really annoying to have two different extension dirs for i386 and amd64 (php5)
<\sh> ScottK: what needs to be done to inject NEW packages? ;)
<\sh> ScottK: at this time of the release?
<ScottK> \sh: FFe with a good reason and agreement from the release manager that it's worth the distraction for the archive admins.
<\sh> ScottK: I'm thinking about pushing php-amfext into hardy...so we can please adobe ;)
<ScottK> I'd suggest discuss it with slangesek and if he's in favor, then file the FFe.
<\sh> ScottK: and asking them nicely to distribute a Flash Media Server which works on ubuntu too
<\sh> grmpf..who do I escape easily / chars inside an sed call
<RainCT> \sh: \/ :P
<jdong> \sh: probably with something that looks like smashing the fsck spinner with a hammer
<\sh> RainCT: *eg* but for sed "s/#tobesubstituted#/$(FOOBAR)/ and $(FOOBAR) gives a path name with / ;)
<RainCT> oh
<RainCT> dunno then :P
<geser> \sh: echo $HOME | sed -e "s,/,_,g"
<geser> instead of , you can use any other char as delimiter
<\sh> geser: that's it..man how can I forget this
<LaserJock> anybody seen blueyed today?
<ScottK2> LaserJock: Great timing ^^^
<LaserJock> heah, there he is :-)
<hellboy195> LaserJock: dholbach ACK mpqc :)
<LaserJock> blueyed: your virtualbox-ose upload doesn't install
<RainCT> lol
<LaserJock> hellboy195: I noticed that, I had some issues and didn't get to it
<blueyed> LaserJock: yes, I know. There are packages in NEW waiting (deps). Also FTBFS for amd64, currently fixing.
<\sh> blueyed: do you fix virtualbox to install hardy  cleanly ? ;)
<hellboy195> LaserJock: np
<LaserJock> blueyed: k, just thought I'd let you know :-)
<blueyed> \sh: yes, I hope so.. :)
<blueyed> LaserJock: of course, thanks :)
<\sh> blueyed: good man :) so I can get rid of vmware on my local station
<\sh> and if I succeed now I have a cool workaround to our php5 problems
<\sh> strike
<\sh> another bug's fixed
<ajmitch> \sh: you have PHP 5 problems? big surprise :)
<\sh> ajmitch: difference extension dir between i386 and amd64
 * ajmitch has TZ issues
<\sh> ajmitch: so a hardcoded <new extension>.ini file doesn't work out of the box
<\sh> i386 has <api version>+lfs and amd64 has only <api-version> ... *grmpf
<\sh> ajmitch: and what about your TZ issues?
<ajmitch> php 5 is special & has its own timezone data
<\sh> ajmitch: i know...we ran into that, too :)
<ajmitch> NZ changed its daylight saving time last year
<\sh> ajmitch: let me guess, and php didn't honour it
<ajmitch> correct
<bddebian> Whoa it's ajmitch!
<ajmitch> now I haven't got the time showing on the gutsy box here, but on etch it fails
<ajmitch> no it's not
<blueyed> \sh: re php5, there should be a better memory_limit, too! (there's a bug for it)
 * ajmitch won't file a bug on php 5 until it's confirmed to break on ubuntu
<blueyed> \sh: I had talked with soren and we came to the wrong solution to use 16mb on the server.
<\sh> blueyed: and what is the correct solution? ,)
<blueyed> \sh: more.. at least 32.. see bug 196806
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196806 in php5 "Increase default memory_limit for php" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196806
<blueyed> PHP recommends 128M, Debian uses 128, too.
<\sh> blueyed: yes, which is default even in zendcore package
<blueyed> While 128M is quite a lot, 16M is not future proof (LTS)
<blueyed> soren: what's your opinion? ^^
<\sh> blueyed: imho 128MB on nowdays server is not much
<\sh> regarding the memoryfootprint for php apps running with libapache2-mod-php5 ;)
<\sh> I made some memory profiling for apache2+mod_php5 and lighty+fcgi+php5 .. lighty wins...I'll blog about it during the next weeks when I finalized my profiling suite
<emgent> heya \sh :)
<tonyyarusso> Does lighty do .htaccess?
<\sh> tonyyarusso: there is a module for that...which I still have to test
<hellboy195> slomo: would you mind giving me the actual gnome-sharp .dsc . can't find it on debian server ...
<tonyyarusso> \sh: ah.  If it could, I might be able to try it out.  My CMS relies on it.  (along with mysql support, which I'm just going to assume is already there)
<\sh> tonyyarusso: mysql support comes from php5 , the .htaccess is something which is very expensive (normally you have rewrite rules in it, thinking about drupal, mamboo, joomla etc.)
<\sh> tonyyarusso: what cms are you running?
<tonyyarusso> \sh: yeah, Drupal is what I was referring to.
<\sh> tonyyarusso: there is a howto for drupal on lighty..you just need to tweak the rewriting rules inside lighttpd.conf...
<\sh> tonyyarusso: I'M working on a testsetup for it
<hellboy195> slomo: ah. updated. nvm
<tonyyarusso> \sh: interesting
<\sh> tonyyarusso: http://www.morphir.com/Lighttpd-Install-and-configuration-for-Drupal-with-clean-url
 * \sh is brb...
<\sh> back
<protonchris> ScottK2: ping
<ScottK> pong
<ScottK> I assume you don't care which screen I'm looking at?
<ScottK> protonchris: ^^^
<warp10> Hi all!
<DktrKranz> Does someone familiar with mono ever seen something similar to debian 470328 ?
<ubotu> Debian bug 470328 in beagle "beagle: FTBFS: GConfThreadHelper.cs(30,7): error CS0246: The type or namespace name `GLib' could not be found. Are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/470328
<protonchris> ScottK: no I don't.  I am thinking about BUG 190744 .  My previous version didn't have the appropriate conflicts/replaces for the -dev and -doc packages.  I'll planning on adding that to the control file.  Do I also need to include transitional packages for the -dev/-doc since there was a binary package name change?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<ScottK> Off the top of my head, yes, but I'm short on brain cycles to really consider the question right now.
<protonchris> ScottK: no problem.  Thanks.
<protonchris> ScottK: I only ask because the main binary package (a library with a soname change) in the source package didn't.
<hellboy195> slomo: still around?
<\sh> ScottK: bug #203332 (claws-mail 3.3.1)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203332 in claws-mail "[FFe] claws-mail 3.3.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203332
<\sh> I'll add claws-mail-extra-plugins to it...
<\sh> grmpf..brb
<hellboy195> slomo: would you mind helping DktrKranz with beagle? thx and good night :)
<blueyed> \sh_away: uploaded new virtualbox-ose-modules
<hellboy195> good night folks :)
<blueyed> There's still bug 188579 it seems.. now also for installing virtualbox-ose-utils..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188579 in apt "Installing virtualbox-ose-modules pulls in 386 kernel (on -generic)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188579
<blueyed> Night, hellboy195
<DktrKranz> g'night hefe_bia_
<DktrKranz> erm... hellboy195
<soren> blueyed: I'm very strongly against 128MB as the default memory_limit if that's the question.
<blueyed> soren: 64?
<soren> blueyed: Why?
<soren> Why increase it from the value that has served us well for years?
<soren> (save for the time when build process borked it)
<blueyed> soren: the memory management changed.. it reports now more.. the default has been 8M in PHP before, now it's 128M.
<soren> blueyed: No.
<soren> Wrong.
<soren> The default used to be infinite.
<soren> memory_limit was not enforced by default up until quite recently.
<blueyed> soren: ? there was a configure option, but I know from supporting a php app that 8M is the default.. do you mean we had disabled that option in configure?
<soren> No.
<soren> We *enabled* it.
<soren> *upstream* had it disabled by default.
<soren> So then they chose 128MB as their default it was to try to make reasonably sure that nothing broke because memory_limit was suddenly enforced by default.
<blueyed> True.
<soren> We've had the limit at 8MB for years and years.
<blueyed> soren: with the old memory managemen, pre 5.2.
<\sh> soren: 8MB is not enough anymore regarding some php apps :(
<LjL> uhm, i'll just briefly mention PHP is not *only* used for web pages, and then fade away
<soren> I don't know the details, but I doubt the new way to calculate it means that what used to be considered 8 MB is now suddenly 128MB.
<soren> !
<blueyed> right.
<blueyed> of course. it's more like 16/32M now.
<\sh> ScottK: I added extra-plughins to the very same FFe request
<soren> I'd be quite surprised if the worst case scenario was ~double.
<soren> \sh: That has always been the case.
<soren> \sh: Gallery has been famously memory hungry.
<soren> \sh: That doesn't mean we should change an otherwise sane default.
<\sh> soren: yeah...drupal wants also 16 to 32mb...on dapper I have a default of 32m and it's ok for most of the apps
<\sh> so I think 16M could be a sane default
<nxvl> where is that i request for givin-backs
<LaserJock> nxvl: as a developer of the component (MOTU or core-dev)
<nxvl> LaserJock: a universe package
<\sh> Fujitsu: dude, who can someone remove silly CVEs from a sec bug report? ;)
<\sh> s/who/how/
<pochu> nxvl: pitti on -devel
<LaserJock> nxvl: what package?
<nxvl> pochu: thnx
<nxvl> LaserJock: mysql-gui-tools
<LaserJock> pochu: generally it's preferable to have a dev ask for a give-back
<pochu> LaserJock: ah, that too
<LaserJock> just so we don't have random people asking for give-backs
<LaserJock> though nxvl is far from a random person :-)
<pochu> :)
<RainCT> what are give-backs? :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> an he's a MOTU
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> RainCT: is a request for a rebuild
<LaserJock> nxvl: so libgconf2 was the problem?
<nxvl> RainCT: there are some package FTBFS that have fail due a dependecy failure or a random error
<nxvl> LaserJock: yep, it seemd to be
<RainCT> Ah. Thanks :P
<soren> RainCT: If a build fails, we can just retry the build. That's called a give-back.
<nxvl> LaserJock: pbuilder build it fine, with some warnings but fine
<RainCT> why not call it just "rebuild"? :P
<\sh> RainCT: because we have two types of rebuild
<RainCT> so, rebuild is if it gets "buildX" into the version number and give-back if it is rebuilded without uploading it again?
<\sh> RainCT: one with re-uploading (e.g. to catch up with changed libs) and one without....e.g. it FTBFS because of certain things, but it's a simple archive todo to give it back to the buildds
<LaserJock> nxvl: but is gconf2 fixed?
<LaserJock> nxvl: I don't see a newer upload of gconf2 since the build failure
<nxvl> LaserJock: i don't see gconf2 on the FTBFS list
<LaserJock> it's not
<LaserJock> it built
<LaserJock> but the problem in the mysql-gui-tools build is gconf2 failing to install
<LaserJock> my guess is it's perhaps do to the libc problem
<nxvl> LaserJock: not on pbuilder
<LaserJock> the error in the postinst is malloc: ../../bash/builtins/../../bash/builtins/printf.def:379: assertion botched
<nxvl> LaserJock: also i have gconf2 installed on my system and it works fine
<LaserJock> nxvl: but we don't care about pbuilder, we care about the buildd
<LaserJock> the question is why it died on the buildd
<nxvl> LaserJock: yep, thats true, but i don't have a buildd jus pbuilder :D
<LaserJock> sure
<nxvl> let me check
<LaserJock> np, I'm guessing it was either the libc problem or a random thing so I already asked for a give-back ;-)
<RainCT> well, good night :)
<\sh> nxvl: switch from pbuilder to sbuild ;) will give you a very near copy of our buildds ;)
<LaserJock> I don't think it would have made any difference in this case
<nxvl> \sh: thnx
<nxvl> LaserJock: yep, but is nice to know some other tools
<LaserJock> yep
<nxvl> LaserJock: so i can test the packages further
<\sh> LaserJock: well, it gave me the opportunity to see glibc crashing like hell and recreating my schroots afterwards ;)
<LaserJock> hah
<\sh> but good news: it just takes one minute to get rid of the brokenb one and rebuilding a new one ;)
<\sh> I think we should enforce motu hopefuls to use sbuild + lvm ;)
<LaserJock> uggg, please no
<LaserJock> sbuild is handy and nice, but I think there are a number of people who would rather not use it
<\sh> LaserJock: yeah...people with still 14k4 modems ;)
<LaserJock> I've yet to get it going
<LaserJock> mostly because until recently I've not used LVM
<\sh> LaserJock: if you want to use sbuild, think about using LVM + snapshotting and setting up a local <insert your ubuntu release here> mirror...
<LaserJock> right, which I mostly don't want to do
<LaserJock> it's great if you want to do that stuff, no doubt
<LaserJock> but I don't see any huge benefits if you don't
<nxvl> LaserJock: i don't see anything wrong on gconf2.postinst :S
<\sh> LaserJock: for normale builds pbuilder is really enough...to know how the buildds are sometimes reacting it's quite nice to know about sbuild and it's behaviour...
<LaserJock> nxvl: I doubt there is, there would most likely have been another upload since then
<LaserJock> \sh: sure
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> i looking at the exact same version of gconf
<nxvl> s/i/i'm/g
<\sh> ok..bedtime..cu tomorrow morning
<LaserJock> nxvl: what are you looking for? I already said it's probably not gconf's fault :-)
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> i didn't saw that
<nxvl> sorry
<ScottK> \sh_away: Then you have one ack from me for your FFe.
<LaserJock> nxvl: np, just didn't want you to bang your head against it :-)
<nxvl> :D
<LaserJock> nxvl: you need to ask a buildd admin to give it back, the usual suspects are pitti and lamont.
<nxvl> well i need to go to the dentist
<nxvl> see you later!
<LaserJock> cya
<LaserJock> have fun :/
<nxvl> LaserJock: i won't! but thnx anyway :D
<LaserJock> actually s/lamont/infinity/
 * tonyyarusso looks to see if there's been any progress on the possibility of a conduit ffe
<tonyyarusso> Looks like some, but not enough :(
<LaserJock> man the new System Monitor is sweet
<Legendario> hi. good evening
<Legendario> what is the name of the PyGTK package?
<LaserJock> python-gtk2 ?
<Legendario> I'm trying to build a package that keeps telling me that it needs PyGTK. I've already included in the debian/control build-dep: python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras-dev, python-gtk2-dev, python-gtk2, python-gtk-1.2 and it still getting the same error
<LaserJock> Legendario: does it use autotools?
<LaserJock> usually I grep for the error I get and see what it's actually using to check
<Legendario> LaserJock, it has to use a Makefile to use autotools, right?
<LaserJock> not necessarily, but likely
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-18
<Fujitsu> \sh_away: Through the `Remove linked CVE' or similar link.
<Legendario> LaserJock, how do i check for it? If i say it is a python software, it is unlikely to use it. Am I right?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<emgent> heya people
 * Hobbsee waves
 * RAOF shores
<PMantis> Hi again guys. I hope someone new will read this and be able to help. I setup my own repository, and apt-get update is complaining it can't download my Release file. Apache logs show a 304 error (not changed). Huh? even if I 'touch' the file, add a package, run apt-ftparchive, etc... same error. I'm confused.
<PMantis> Ok, more news. if I delete the Release.gpg all works, except it's not a secure apt repository.
<ethana2> Is tremulous 1.1.1 in repos?
<ethana2> for Ubuntu Hardy?
<Hobbsee> ethana2: packages.ubuntu.com would tell you that
<Hobbsee> and no, it is now
<ethana2> thanks
<Hobbsee> er, not
<LaserJock> looks like 1.1.0
<ethana2> 1.1.0 is not release quality
<ethana2> ...but 1.2 is nearly mythical
<ethana2> the trem folks put together some good stuff but they're disorganized as heck
<ethana2> there's a backport at....
<ethana2> http://tremulous.tjw.org/backport/linux/
<ethana2> it needs to replace 1.1 in repos, if possible
<LaserJock> ethana2: we're in Feature Freeze, we would have to have an exception filed
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> wait, they freeze /universe/ repos??
<ethana2> is this why pidgin's been like 4 releases old for the past....
<RAOF> No; pidgin is in main.
<ethana2> oh that's right
<ethana2> forgot about that
<ScottK> Debian doesn't have it either, so it'd have to be packaged by someone: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/tremulous.html
<RAOF> Also, just because it's in Universe doesn't mean its not supported.  We still want to stabilise!
<ethana2> right
<ethana2> i'll ask the trem folks a quick question then
<RAOF> Has anyone else seen build warning from dpkg-shlibdeps when building something against libgtk-x11?
<RAOF> s/warning/warnings/
<Hobbsee> RAOF: better than that.  it's in multiverse.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I'm torn about trying for a Gnome Do FFe.  On the one hand, the new version is *a lot* more useful.  On the other, there's a lot of changes :/
<RAOF> It also handles errors in plugins better...
<RAOF> ...and not many people use it yet...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: please stick it in a ppa somewhere
<Hobbsee> i'd like to see it in
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Repeat after me: we check it builds *before* uploading to PPA :/
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> like, say... libc
<RAOF> ethana2: Oh, that built just fine.
<ethana2> oh yeah
<ethana2> compiler flags
<RAOF> It would have been _much_ better if it had simply FTBFS :)
<ethana2> FTBFS?
<RAOF> Failed To Build From Source
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> so it threw no errors
<RAOF> AKA: you suck.
<RAOF> Indeed.  It threw no errors.  And I think other packages would have built against it properly... just not run.
<ethana2> interesting
<RAOF> And for added fun, the compile flags aren't set in a pbulider environment.
<ethana2> Hmm...
<ethana2> Is there anyway I can set my core OS and utils to stable repos...
<ethana2> and use beta-stability repos for userland?
<ethana2> ...and hardware drivers?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Not really.
<ScottK2> ethana2: This is why we have backports.  So that you can get newer apps built for the stable release.
 * RAOF goes to fill out some FFe paperwork.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: The new Do is now in the do-core PPA, if you're interested (https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive).  amd64 has built already, i386 is yet to build.
<ethana2> oh wait, yeah.....
<ethana2> ScottK2: I had all the way up to proposed updates enabled
<Hobbsee> RAOF: sounds like i need to abuse power then.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Eh.  PPA has become *fast* to build (so fast that I frequently get clock-skew on my nouveau builds).
<ethana2> RAOF: what percent of their current market would canonical lose by ditchind i386 - i586?
<RAOF> ethana2: Absolutely no idea.  We probably wouldn't gain much by ditching < pentium pro, though.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Would you lease ack Bug #203332
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203332 in claws-mail-extra-plugins "[FFe] claws-mail 3.3.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203332
<ethana2> MMX?
<ethana2> RAOF: half the packages already need i686 or greater in repos
<RAOF> ethana2: Code which benefits from SIMD generally already has it; it's also difficult for the compiler to dynamically do SMID.
<StevenK> Screaming Cindy is *hard*.
<RAOF> ethana2: Alternatively, you could join the x86-64 self-flagellation society.
<ethana2> Hmm...  I guess what I mean to say is that for all practical purposes, desktop ubuntu requires an i686 or greater
<StevenK> Usually it involves register brutalisation
<ethana2> ...so officially supporting anything less is less productive than supporting ppc
<RAOF> But officially *breaking* < i686 gets you practically nothing, and breaks unofficial stuff :)
<StevenK> I seriously doubt "half the packages already need i686 or greater in repos
<ethana2> libc, all the codecs....
<ethana2> oh, nevermind
<RAOF> ethana2: Really?
<StevenK> libc6 is not i686 optimised.
<ethana2> they compile a version for i686 though
<StevenK> And?
<ethana2> i guess my final proposal is that the number of people....
<StevenK> The default libc isn't i686 optimised
<RAOF> I mean, we have libc6-686, and all the (sane) codecs use liboil which is a bunch of dynamically called SMID code.
<ethana2> running ubuntu on pre PII CPU's should be gathered
<ethana2> ...and then we should have a look at them
<RAOF> (By "sane" I mean "gstreamer")
<ethana2> liboil sounds like it could be handy on the ps3
<RAOF> Quite possibly.
<ethana2> dynamically calling alternate code to run on multiple ISAs
<ethana2> ...that's... that's brilliant for the Cell
<RAOF> You mean, SPUs, right?
<ethana2> yes
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<RAOF> Anyway.  I want to make Do rock in Hardy, and towards that end...
 * RAOF goes off to read FFe again.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: y/w
<ethana2> If a package is low enough in stability or has too many bugs
<ethana2> does it get booted from universe to multiverse?
<emgent> heya people
<ethana2> emgent: heya
<Hobbsee> ethana2: no, it's free vs non-free
<RAOF> ethana2: No.  Multiverse is only for non-free code.  If it's too buggy, it just gets dropped.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> would it be blasphemy to suggest dropping tremulous?
<ethana2> emgent: you a web designer?
<ethana2> developer*
<ScottK2> ethana2: What would be your rationale?
<ScottK2> Note: we have lots of buggy stuff.  Usually it's just abandoned with no upstream buggy stuff so there's no hope of improvement that gets removed.
<ethana2> ScottK2: well...  many outstanding and obvious bugs..  everybody who wants a release quality version has to pick between 1.1 and a feature backport
<ScottK2> Help us get 1.1 then.
<ethana2> 1.1 is in repos
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ethana2> 1.1 is not release quality
<ScottK2> Oh.
<ScottK2> So help us get whatever is the right version then.
<ethana2> there is no right version
 * ScottK2 needs to go clean the kitchen.  Good night.
<ethana2> 1.1 needs two bugfixes backported
 * emgent upgrading devbox to hardy
<emgent> night ScottK2
<ethana2> 'night
<ScottK2> ethana2: Then make a debdiff with the fixes and we'll get it uploaded.
<ScottK2> So we can shipped a working one.
<ethana2> ScottK2: time to figure out what the heck's going on
<ethana2> this should be fun for a non-coder
<ethana2> i'll do what i can.
<ScottK2> fair enough
<ScottK2> Good night really this time ...
<ethana2> yes
<_MMA_> ethana2: You're planning on getting a Tremulous SVN (or whatever) in the repos?
<ethana2> _MMA_: the trem folks are disorganized as heck
<ethana2> _MMA_: and basically what's in repos isn't good enough
<ethana2> they never took the time to make a solid stable release
<ethana2> so somebody needs to take 1.1 and backport a few major bugfixes
<ethana2> ...it's coded in C..
<ethana2> You know, I don't think I'm going to be able to be that person
<_MMA_> ethana2: We need to sty close to what they have officially released or pull from whatever VCS they use.
<ethana2> unless there's no conflict in that code at all
<ethana2> i'll ask
<Hobbsee> RAOF: why do you have 0 karma on that account?
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof-ubuntu should be merged
<ethana2> guys, it's worse than i thought
<ethana2> anyone who uses a tremulous client that's not broken horribly
<ethana2> can't play on trem servers
<ethana2> or the majority of them at least
<RAOF> Hobbsee: !!!
<_MMA_> ethana2: Thats a problem of the Trem community really.
<ethana2> yes
<_MMA_> ethana2: We really just cant start throwing any old patch/mod into the package. tjw or otherwise.
<ethana2> they use svn, btw
<ethana2> yarrr
<_MMA_> Cool.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: hm?
<ethana2> 1.1 is hopeless, investigating svn head
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I didn't know I had a duplicate launchpad account.  It's now merged in.
<_MMA_> ethana2: The problem is the community upgrades their servers with all kinds of stuff and breaks the repo packages. Run a server from the repo packages with the same client ant you're fine.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: :)
<ethana2> _MMA_: yeah
<_MMA_> ethana2: And I would further say this work should be coordinated with the debian-games team which absorbed the Ubuntu one. AFAIK.
<ethana2> Is there a way to have a package that doesn't exist in stable repos?
<ethana2> ..but does in backports
<ethana2> ..or proposed?
<_MMA_> ethana2: PPA
<ethana2> sorry, what's PPA again, i forgot
<_MMA_> But that unofficial and doesnt really benefit all.
<_MMA_> Personal Package Archive
<ethana2> ah
<_MMA_> I watch the Trem community close and regardless of how slow they are going they are active. It's best to wait for a official release. Or at lease a stable SVN revision that's acceptability to Debian as well.
<ethana2> hmm
<Hobbsee> RAOF: is there any point in the plugins if i don't use rhythmbox or amarok?
<ethana2> Well, 1.2 should be out sometime during the Year of the Linux Desktop
<ethana2> with all Ubuntu is doing, that should be around 2009
<RAOF> Hobbsee: _Yes_.  There's a shiny new launchpad plugin, the OpenSearch plugin for web searching, and a bunch of other plugins.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: right, thought so
<RAOF> The rhythmbox & amarok plugins are separated out into different packages because Do doesn't yet have the ability to selectively disable plugins.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: What *do* you use on the music front?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: exaile
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: Are you using it in Hardy? With the EQ? I get terrible static with any gstreamer app that uses the EQ. :-/
 * StevenK is waiting for Exaile to get better
<StevenK> But it shows a lot of promise
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: yes, and i'm not sure on the eq
<Hobbsee> i haven't ntoiced static
<_MMA_> k
<RAOF> Hobbsee: bug #203415 is available for your delectation.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203415 in gnome-do "FFe request: Gnome-Do 0.4.0.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203415
<_MMA_> StevenK: It's really good now but I am moving away from gstreamer apps. Something about sound in gstreamer just doesnt sound, right.
 * StevenK just uses Quod Libet
 * RAOF uses Rhythbox.
<RAOF> And will try out banshee-1 anytime now...
<_MMA_> Audacious here now. :P
<ethana2> _MMA_: trem is short on manpower.. all the people they attract are game hackers these days
<ethana2> they don't want more of them, but they need more core devs
<ethana2> it's suffocating
<ethana2> hackers, hackers, everywhere...  and not a patch to sync
 * StevenK has a plot to re-evaluate music players after Hardy
<_MMA_> ethana2: Sure.
<StevenK> I'm not sure I like my music player taking up 600Mb
<_MMA_> StevenK: Wow. And that is?
<StevenK> Well, 567MB virtual, 63MB resident
<StevenK> Quod Libet
<RAOF> Not so bad, then.
<_MMA_> Yeah.
<_MMA_> StevenK: Large collection?
<StevenK> _MMA_: ~ 1,400 songs
<RAOF> StevenK: Rythmbox manages 922Mb virt here (and 72Mb resident, with 23Mb shared)
<StevenK> Yummy
<RAOF> Part of that's the 64bit tax, of course.
<StevenK> Mmmmm, so is mine.
<RAOF> Heh. OK :)
<Hobbsee> ah, there we go.  it's found the update now
 * Hobbsee loves buildd admin powers
 * StevenK tries to translate Amaranth's quit message
<Amaranth> and no eggs
<StevenK> I thought so
<StevenK> Tool - Die Eier Von Satan.mp3
<Amaranth> it's from a tool song
<Amaranth> :D
 * StevenK grins and high fives Amaranth 
 * StevenK queues it
<RAOF> Satan's Eggs?
<StevenK> RAOF: Right.
<StevenK> Well, literally, "The Eggs of Satan"
<Amaranth> RAOF: it's a really evil sounding song but it's just a recipe for hash cookies in german
<StevenK> That doesn't include eggs
<Amaranth> i mean, if you didn't know what they were saying it sounds like a song about devil worship or something :P
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: And for your further enjoyment, bug #203420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203420 in do-plugins "FFe request: do-plugins 0.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203420
<Amaranth> RAOF: holy crap, airlied has drm multi-master support working
<Amaranth> and kernel modesetting
<RAOF> Multi-master?
<Amaranth> so user switching with no flicker and compiz on two users
<RAOF> Yay!  Suspend on nouveau creeps ever closer!
<Amaranth> multi-master, multiple X servers with access to the drm
<RAOF> Awesome.
<RAOF> It seems compiz may have spawned a huge make-X-awesome push.
<Amaranth> RAOF: that's what i hoped would happen :)
<Amaranth> and the thing i argued for in pushing to enable it by default in gutsy :P
<Amaranth> we enabled it so everyone else had to to match features and now a bunch of people are working to make it suck less
<RAOF> And it'll only take ~2 releases.
<Amaranth> hehe, yeah
<RAOF> A year's turnaround from "_totally_ sucks" to "rock on" is pretty good :)
<ethana2> wait, so can both my users have 3d
<ethana2> ..my dual seat has both on one radeon card now
<ethana2> ..but it would be nice to have opengl before figuring out how to move one to my intel integrated
<RAOF> ethana2: As long as you run git head of _everything_.  Oh, and it's probably for intel only right now, although maybe it isn't.
<ethana2> so my /other/ dual seat may be able to start working with git drivers
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> i'm a glutton for punishment
<ethana2> i'd settle for getting this rig off of userful, it's not letting me do what I need to do
<ethana2> i should have no problem with opengl when each seat uses its own card, right?
<ethana2> without git cloning?
<RAOF> As long as neither is using a blob, I think the answer is yes.
<ethana2> sweet
<ethana2> neither is, no nvidia here
<ethana2> it'd be awesome if canonical purchased userful and merged it with Screens and Graphics
<ethana2> ...while I'm dreaming, I'd like a CBE based tabletPC
<tonyyarusso> And I'd like AMD to drop everything and write a functional driver for my graphics card, then release it under the GPL.
<ethana2> tonyyarusso: specs are great
<StevenK> Free pipe dreams, news at 11
<tonyyarusso> ethana2: haven't done anything for me yet.
<ethana2> what time zone?
<ethana2> tonyyarusso: oh, they will
<tonyyarusso> heh, when I buy a new computer maybe
<ethana2> tonyyarusso: as gallium stabilizes, you'll see some really exciting things
<ethana2> i still have a radeon 9200se
<ethana2> and a rage mobility
<ethana2> they're going to release old specs too
<ethana2> don't despair
<tonyyarusso> ethana2: this is a Radeon Mobility X300, btw
<ethana2> then it's a matter of months
<tonyyarusso> You think so?  For full OSS 3D compositing support?
<ethana2> yes.
<tonyyarusso> That'd be nice.
 * tonyyarusso writes sped for Intrepid, assigns ethana2 ;)
<ethana2> actually, i'm an idea guy
<ethana2> i like to know /exactly/ what's going on
<ethana2> ...maybe within a year i'll start coding stuff in C++
<ethana2> ....but the current generation of GUI is not something i want to touch
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> ethana2: Eh.  Just touch the bindings in sensible languages, then.  Python, C#, Java, Boo, Nemerle, F#, haskell...
<ethana2> I'm not talking about languages
<ethana2> I'm saying the 'window' paradigm isn't something i want to touch
<ethana2> let me get you a link
<ethana2> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521131
<ubotu> Gnome bug 521131 in general "Merge gnome panel and window decorator, reimplement standard window components and decorations as panel applets." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<RAOF> ethana2: Aaah.  You'd prefer document-centric, ala Gnome 3?
<ethana2> That's what I want to code from
<ethana2> for*
<ethana2> if gnome3 can do what I want
<ethana2> exactly
<ethana2> then perhaps
<RAOF> Dear nvidia: I hate you.
<ethana2> did you sign the petition to that effect?
<Amaranth> ethana2: that's so crack
<ethana2> thanks.
<ethana2> i'll settle for nothing less
<ethana2> ..which is pretty much regardless of what 'so crack' means
<ethana2> ^_^
<Amaranth> ethana2: i imagine as soon as someone cares to look they'll close your bug as "total crack"
<ethana2> i've got several people who say otherwise
<ethana2> it's old though
<ethana2> that incarnation
<ethana2> since then i've added a window list that auto-expands to serve also as the window title bar applet
<ethana2> ..and made my ideas more similar to the current default ubuntu config
<Amaranth> is "over my dead body" reason enough to vote down an idea or close a bug report?
<Amaranth> basically "not going to happen dude" but the reason it's not going to happen is because i won't let it :P
<ethana2> the stuff of flame wars, that
<ethana2> it's all optional
<RAOF> That's not a good excuse :)
<ethana2> if you want to keep /your/ gui exactly as it is now, fine
<ethana2> but i want what i want
<ethana2> and it's not windows, and it's not mac
<StevenK> So does everyone else
<Amaranth> ethana2: and i don't feel like writing the code for what you want
<ethana2> ok, that's fine
<Amaranth> ethana2: so that stops your idea pretty dead there
<ethana2> if i must, i can hire my own team to do it
<Amaranth> as a fork
<ethana2> $10,000 to give people a real glimpse of this idea?
<ethana2> yes, perhaps a fork
<ethana2> if it comes to it
<ethana2> and that's fine at first
<Amaranth> "at first"?
<ethana2> yes.
<RAOF> ethana2: So, the first thing I think of is that windows are actually quite reasonable objects: taking the compontents of the window and scattering them means you need to do more work to provide context for them.
<Amaranth> it'll be "until the end of time" or "until pigs fly and you manage to kill my version"
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> ok, then on to /bringing/ macs into this
<ethana2> how hard is it for them to connect their menu bar with the app in focus in their mind?
<Amaranth> don't bring macs into this, they do little right since OS X
<ethana2> they do a heck of a lot wrong
<ethana2> apple is evil
<ethana2> ..but i'm saying you could do many things with my idea
<ethana2> and people can get used to what they choose
<Amaranth> very hard, that was the #1 thing that my grandparents and my younger cousin couldn't figure out
<RAOF> Yeah, my partner too.
<ethana2> well alright
<StevenK> The only reason OS X still does that is because it's historcial baggage.
<Amaranth> well, that is "closing a window doesn't exit the application"
<Amaranth> s/is/and/
<ethana2> ok, yeah that's horrible
<ethana2> my menu applet would actually go in the window top panel
<ethana2> what we now call 'the title bar'
<StevenK> And dear Steve isn't going to let go of it, I suspect.
 * RAOF doesn't particularly mind "closing window doesn't exit the app", as long as it doesn't leak too much.
<Amaranth> StevenK: and what would they _put_ up there? :)
<ethana2> tbh I despise Steve
<Amaranth> RAOF: it's really bad when safari is chewing CPU and doesn't stop until you exit it completely
<ethana2> Applications, Places, System, People
<Amaranth> ah, gimmie
<ethana2> ...and that's why bringing them into it was a mistake
<ethana2> no, slimmer than gimmie
<StevenK> Amaranth: A banner that projects what Apple products you need to buy
<ethana2> gimmie went a little over the top
<ethana2> just a little
<RAOF> Amaranth: Right.  So that's a safari bug, not necessarily a problem with the idea.  Although the problem of the idea is that there'll _always_ be apps that do that.
<Amaranth> ethana2: gimmie sounds much saner than your thing
<ethana2> ok, yes
<ethana2> if they're not going to do anything like that in gtk3, then what's the point of /having/ a gtk3?
<ethana2> marketing?
<ethana2> drastic?  assuredly.
<Flannel> ethana2: Version number bumping!
<Amaranth> actually that is sort of the main reason
<Amaranth> people want to see a 3.0, we'll give them a 3.0 :P
<ethana2> *sigh*
<Amaranth> although since the hackfest this has been changed somewhat
<ethana2> version numbers mean little if anything to me
<Amaranth> now the idea for 3.0 seems to be to seal up all widgets so you can't can't directly access their internals and release that as 3.0 (since it breaks ABI)
<ethana2> oh no!
<ethana2> *sob*
<Amaranth> then in later releases they can use this new freedom to replace the guts of the widgets with something based on a scene graph
<ethana2> hmm
<RAOF> And then: cake.
<Amaranth> ethana2: being able to access the internals of a widget is _bad_
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> unless the assumed paradigm is bad
<Amaranth> it means they can't change anything about how the widget works without breaking compatibility
<ethana2> ok, well we have the source
<ethana2> they can do what they please
<Amaranth> they can't do your right right now, for example
<Amaranth> because it would break compatibility
<ethana2> not with people literally /dead/ set against it
<ethana2> i'm aware i may have to fork /every/ gnome app out there
<Amaranth> assuming they were smoking enough crack to think your idea was worth doing, that is
<ethana2> they don't have to be
<Amaranth> ethana2: not every gnome app, every app in existence
<Amaranth> if it runs on X you have to fork it and modify it
<Amaranth> this is why big changes don't happen :P
<ethana2> if they don't integrate well, screw 'em
<Amaranth> you can't make everyone change and apps that don't look...funny
<ethana2> they can load all that window decorator stuff
<Amaranth> ethana2: and there go all your users
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> Amaranth: this may be a faulty assumption..
<Amaranth> ethana2: you won't even be able to have firefox
<ethana2> but you didn't read every last line of that post
<ethana2> that can be modified too
<Amaranth> but you aren't allowed to call the result firefox :)
<Amaranth> pretty sure it's the same with GNOME
<ethana2> ok, persistent patch
<Amaranth> and Ubuntu, etc
<ethana2> that i can't count on them to not break
<ethana2> then the mod becomes part of the environment almost
<ethana2> the app is still firefox
<StevenK> But then you can't call it Firefox
<ethana2> it will be though
<ethana2> nothing else modified, all the credits in place, everything
<StevenK> It can't be, you can't call it Firefox
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> ok then, random 'element', random animal
<StevenK> Have you read the Mozilla license? You can't call it Firefox, which is why Debian has Iceweasel
<ethana2> ahhhhh
<ethana2> i was wondering exactly what iceweasel was
<ethana2> i'm thinking ...earth angel
<ethana2> no really though, that stands to be trivial
<ethana2> heck
<ethana2> let the user name the app themselves
<ethana2> or name it nothing at all!  less junk in the title applet
<ethana2> well, this isn't as directly related to the immediate development of ubuntu as would be proper
<ethana2> but please don't kill that gnome bug without reading all i have to say about it
<ethana2> render my dreams in your mind
<ethana2> as cheesy as that may sound
<ethana2> i should probably leave this channel to prevent further off topic discussion.
<ethana2> rock on, ubuntu devs!
<ethana2> masters of the universe*
<Amaranth> i think that guy is either on something or needs to be on something :/
<RAOF> It starts out only slightly unreasonable.
<StevenK> And then snowballs ...
<RAOF> Indeed.  It didn't end well.
<Amaranth> RAOF: "# Dynamic code generation for fragment/pixel shaders. " <--from the DRI project Summer of Code 2005 ideas page :P
<RAOF> Everyone loves JIT!
<RAOF> Amaranth: And, lo, Gallium (is meant to) implements it.
<Amaranth> right, but this was 3 years ago :)
<RAOF> Well, it's difficult.
<RAOF> :)
<Amaranth> nah, 3 years ago zrusin was just too busy inventing new maths for qt 4
 * superm1 remembers back in the day when math used to use numbers
<warp10> Good morning
<Fujitsu> nxvl: UbuntuWire has returned from the dead, in case you were still wondering.
<RAOF> Hense the sudden influx of >500 rss items in my google reader.
<Fujitsu> Which feeds?
<RAOF> The u-u-s feed.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<DktrKranz> dholbach, thanks for sponsoring nut, I really needed it
<\sh> moins
<Fujitsu> Hi \sh.
<\sh> Hey Fujitsu :)
<\sh> ScottK , Hobbsee : thx for claws-mail...will upload in a few hours
<dholbach> DktrKranz: np :)
<hellboy195> TheMuso: around?
<hellboy195> \sh: are you already excited :P  http://www.golem.de/0803/58455.html
<hellboy195> good morning jono
<jono> hey hellboy195
<hellboy195> jono: maybe a little bit offtopic. any news about jokosher?
<\sh> hellboy195: just a guess: zend-framework 1.5.0?
<\sh> hellboy195: it's already packaged and laying on my workstation at home...need to file an FFe ;)
<\sh> hellboy195: but first : upload claws-mail* and packaging of nexuiz (which is halfly done)
 * hellboy195 shouts: Go! Go! Go! :D
<\sh> hellboy195: oh wine ;)
<hellboy195> \sh: yes wine ^^
<\sh> hellboy195: well, let's see
<\sh> hellboy195: I'm biased ;)
<hellboy195> I know :P
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, dunno how, but I GOT BEAGLE!
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: GREAT! :) :) :) \o/
<DktrKranz> really test-building it
<DktrKranz> since I did *experiments* :D
<hellboy195> ^^
<hellboy195> So I suppose further testing before uploading. *Experiments*
<DktrKranz> Yes
<DktrKranz> my local copy is a mess
<DktrKranz> so I need to clean it
<DktrKranz> and limiting to needed stuffs
<hellboy195> nvm. It's working and that's all that count :)
<DktrKranz> I'm not sure it's working, I need to figure out steps I did :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: Then we should wait with our party ^^
<DktrKranz> yep
<DktrKranz> ten minutes
<hellboy195> xD
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: next time we maybe should ask https://edge.launchpad.net/~kkubasik  for help :P
<DktrKranz> heh
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: and how's the progress?
<DktrKranz> very good
<DktrKranz> test build is completed
<DktrKranz> now, testing phase :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: you are the best :)
<DktrKranz> testing phase passed \o/
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: very fast ^^
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, done
 * hellboy195 waves and hugs DktrKranz :D
<\sh_away> ok...claws-mail* uploaded
<hellboy195> \sh_away: great, nexuiz , nexuiz , nexuiz :)
<\sh> hellboy195: jaja..bin ja schon dran ,-)
<hellboy195> \sh: hihi. danke -> hihi. thanks to be multilingual
<ScottK> If I've got a library package that's mis-named (package name doesn't match soname) should I provide transitional packages when I rename it?
<\sh> I would do that..
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: this looks broken.
 * jdstrand hugs Fujitsu 
<jdstrand> Fujitsu: thanks for all the ubuntu-cve-tracker updates!
<jdstrand> Fujitsu: I just reviewed keescook's merge of your work
<Fujitsu> jdstrand: No problem... More to come over the next couple of days.
<Fujitsu> jdstrand: There's still a fair bit of stuff that hasn't been merged yet, I note.
<jdstrand> Fujitsu: I made a note to take a look at them
<chuck_> DktrKranz: ping
<DktrKranz> zul, pong
<zul> Daviey: I dont get your nut merge request
 * Hobbsee wtf's...
<zul> hmmm..
<DktrKranz> zul, sorry?
<zul> DktrKranz: shoot...why do you need to merge nut for?
<DktrKranz> zul, collectd FTBFS because nut tries to restart udev
<DktrKranz> NMU fixed that
<zul> ah ok..
<zul> but I dont see it in the debdiff anything about udev
<jdstrand> hi emgent!
<DktrKranz> Debian fixed that with 2.1
<Hobbsee> sladen: you around?
<DktrKranz> debian 469855
<ubotu> Debian bug 469855 in nut "postinst fails if udev is not running" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/469855
<zul> DktrKranz: ok.
<zul> DktrKranz: ok but in the debdiff there is nothing about that
<DktrKranz> why should it? I merged from Debian, so their changes are not visible in the debdiff
<DktrKranz> only ours are
<zul> DktrKranz: thanks Ill take a look
<DktrKranz> zul, oh... daniel sponsored it this morning, it lies in unapproved ATM
<Hobbsee> ....you're only telling him that now?
<DktrKranz> I've seen just now it's still in u-m-s
<DktrKranz> I'll update bug to reflect it
<DktrKranz> sorry for the misunderstanding
<Iulian> Hey
<RainCT> morning
<Iulian> Hi RainCT.
<protonchris> dholbach: I got rid of the transitional packages on bug 190744.  If you have time for another look.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<bmk789> can anyone help me with patching/building acidrip for bug 182999?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182999 in acidrip "AcidRip Fails to properly work with x264 (includes patch)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182999
<bmk789> ive downloaded the source, put the patches in debian/patches and added them to the list file, but im lost as to how to apply the patches, make the source deb then build it
<asac> anyone can tell me how the backports process works? is there a team that signs off backport contributions?
<persia> asac: File a bug against $(release)-backports, and the backports team will approve it for review by the archive admins.
<persia> If there are source changes, it's a little more complicated.
<persia> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<asac> persia: thanks
<emgent> heya people
<saysalone> hi, does anyone know where the "apply" command in ubuntu is ?
<Hobbsee> apply?
<saysalone> yes
<saysalone> is there such a package ?
<saysalone> it doesn't seem to exist
<RainCT> saysalone: what is it?
<saysalone> apply is a command
<saysalone> to apply  a command to a set of parameters.
<RainCT> ah, I see
<RainCT> saysalone: you can try with: apt-file search /usr/bin/apply   (I can't right now as I'm upgrading to Hardy)
<saysalone> RainCT: thanks, will try that later
<jdong> ScottK: whenever you feel up to the task, Firefox 3.0 beta 4 backports are ready to upload
<ScottK> jdong: On my list for maybe tonight.  That and pigdin.
<jdong> ScottK: cool. But just for the record, you know a web browser is *SO* much cooler than an IM client, right? ;-)
<jdong> (joking)
<jdong> Dear Mutt:
<jdong> Please let me pipe all tagged messages to a command.
<jdong> Kind regards,
<jdong> jdong.
<StevenK> jdong: ;|
<jdong> StevenK: does that actually work? I could've sworn it didn't do a thing
<jdong> StevenK: I'm an idiot
 * StevenK quotes jdong out of context
<jdong> StevenK: I think that's a popularly known fact now
<StevenK> :-P
<hefe_bia> Hi! I think I have fixed bug #193606. (debdiff attached) What's the next step? Subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193606 in open-vm-tools "module-assistant fails to install open-vm-source" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193606
<\sh> jdong: pls test latest wine if it builds on gutsy, thx :)
<jdong> 0.9.57-0ubuntu1~7.10prevu1
<jdong> is that latest?
<\sh> jdong: yepp...
<jdong> \sh: builds, works, backport request has been approved
<\sh> jdong: but if I have time, there will be another upload with fixed build-deps and fixed polish translation
<jdong> \sh: what's wrong with the build-deps?
<jdong> \sh: and you forgot Poland??? ;-)
<\sh> jdong: on i386 libxi-dev and libxinerama-dev are missing for .so files of the libs
<jdong> ah
<\sh> jdong: no...I didn't...we just copied it incorrectly from the browser...so UTF-8 broke badly ;)
<jdong> haha, nice :)
<\sh> jdong: the missing build-deps are changes between gutsy and hardy somehow..
<\sh> it only occured on hardy it seems, and only after a xorg upload...strange
<jdong> \sh: very odd... probably some x11 dep coincidentally pulled in the deps which no longer happens
<jdong> \sh: I've seen the same with GNOME app backports the other way around -- something on Hardy coincidentally pulls in a dep that doesn't get pulled in on Gutsy
<\sh> jdong: something which can be fixed easily ;)
<jdong> indeed
<\sh> todo list updated :(
<RainCT> hefe_bia: yes, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<RainCT> hefe_bia: but note that unified diff's are preferred
<RainCT> hefe_bia: actually, is that a debdiff?
<hefe_bia> Generated with debdiff pkg_oldrev.dsc pkg_newrev.dsc
<RainCT> hefe_bia: do you have patchutils installed?
<hefe_bia> RainCT: yes
<hefe_bia> RainCT: I have checked that it applies cleanly as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing "Debdiff patches are best tested with ..."
<RainCT> hefe_bia: well, shouldn't be a problem :)
<hefe_bia> RainCT: done, thanks. :)
<\emgent> heya
<RainCT> hefe_bia: thank *you* :)
<\sh> siretart: did you see the new announcement of HP with 8 socket for amd quad cores? :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<bobbo> Does anyone know why i get this error, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5814/plain/, when i try to build jedit?
<tball> Hello. Anybody good at packing debs here? I heart a rumor I just look here :P
<tball> I know how to packaging, but got a weird problem
<tball> in this case
<tball> Wenn packaging I get a lot of: "Compatibility levels before 4 are deprecated." in the end. And my deb file is only 17 kb big :S?
<james_w> tball: the first thing shouldn't cause you any trouble, but just check the number in debian/compat, and then read the debhelper manpage on compatibility levels.
<james_w> bobbo: you need to define one of those values, debian/rules should tell you a sensible value
<bobbo> james_w; managed to work it out, thanks :)
<tball> james_w: Thx Ill try it out
<tball> Another question. I try to compile kiba-docks. But it cause me alot of trouble. Just if any of you tried it before me and knew if there was any trouble.
<tball> james_w: It worked. Just had to change the compatibility layer to V5b :) Thx
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> I've got a .dsc, .diff.gz and _orig.tgz from a Hardy package that I'd like to build on Gusty
<dneary> Anyone mind running me through generating a .deb from the package files?
<dneary> I'm not exactly starting from scratch, and I've been having lots of trouble going in circles in the packaging guide
<tball> dneary: Let me try help you out
<blueyed> bobbo: let me handle the jedit package, please. I want to include the new bugfix upstream release..
<bobbo> blueyed; ah no problem, ive already got a debdiff to fix the build-deps if you want it?
<blueyed> bobbo: thanks, but looks like a simple search and replace.
<bobbo> blueyed; ok
<Amaranth> dneary: dpkg-source -x foo.dsc then go into the directory created and run debuild binary
<Amaranth> guessing you just want a quick deb for yourself
<dneary> Thanks Amaranth
<dneary> Sorry - was reading a bed-time story
<dneary> I also thought maybe ubuntu-devel was a more appropriate channel, & asked there
<bobbo> If you need a debdiff reviewed for part of a mass bug (like bug #203636) do you subscribe u-u-s or just advertise it in here?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203636 in jedit "replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203636
<cody-somerville> bobbo, probably want to subscribe u-u-s
<bobbo> thanks
<RainCT> OT, is there someting like xkill but which will just give me the pid?
<jpatrick> RainCT: ps ax | grep "program" ?
<bmk789> can anyone help be with patching/packaging acidrip for bug 182999?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182999 in acidrip "AcidRip Fails to properly work with x264 (includes patch)." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182999
<blueyed> RainCT: pgrep?
<RainCT> jpatrick: can't find it with that
<bmk789> ive downloaded the source, put the patches in debian/patches but im lost as to where to go from here
<blueyed> bmk789: try "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us" in the source directory. You maybe need to enable the patches, too, before.
<blueyed> bmk789: try "what-patch" (from the ubuntu-dev-tools package), to see which patch system gets used.
<bmk789> thank you, running it now
<nxvl> easier than that
<bmk789> what-patch gave dpatch, but the patches i have were just .patch, do i need to convert or something?
<nxvl> bmk789: look on the debian/rules if you are using cdbs patch system, dpatch or quilt (search for those names on debian/rules)
<bmk789> its dpatch
<nxvl> bmk789: with dpatch making the patchs is easier
<nxvl> let me find the wiki page
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#head-5f4642a5564760bd8aae0fd2cbd70e6cd78c1260
<bmk789> how do i take the .patch files i have and make them work with dpatch?
<nxvl> bmk789: take a look at the link i have just gave you
<bmk789> ok
<albert23> RainCT: xprop | grep PID ?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I know you'll not be here yet, but "this looks broken" presumably refers to one-or-more FFe bugs?"
<RainCT> albert23: that's what I was searching, thanks :)
 * RainCT thanks to jpatrick and blueyed, too ;)
<pete_> Hey hey peeps
<cbx33> long time
<cbx33> is hardy .... stable enough to upgrade to now?
<gary4gar> no
<cbx33> that's a shame...hoping to test drive it a little
<cbx33> I normally upgrade a few days before release
<gary4gar> its still in BETA stage
<cbx33> yeh of course
<gary4gar> then you know must what beta means
<ajmitch> hello cbx33 :)
<cbx33> hey ajmitch howz it going
<cbx33> long time eh?
<RAOF> cbx33: Howdie!
<cbx33> hey hey RAOF
<ajmitch> good, busy, yes, long time :)
<cbx33> been busy too
<cbx33> too busy
<cbx33> ;)
<RAOF> Return of the long-lime-aways.
<cbx33> indeed
 * ajmitch is not returned, just visiting 'temporarily'
<cbx33> heheh
<RAOF> cbx33: It's probably reasonably safe for you to upgrade.  We've had our mandatory break-the-world libc update now :)
<cbx33> me neither...not got the time at the moment
<cbx33> RAOF hhehehah
<cbx33> yeh I'm just updating all packages
<cbx33> then maybe I'll go for it
<cbx33> hope it doesn't break things
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> I'm wondering if my laptop is too, specialised
 * ajmitch may upgrade to gutsy one day
<cbx33> hahaha
<cbx33> i wonder if it'll make my machine slower or faster
<ajmitch> my desktop is still lagging behind on a few packages, and isn't even at final gutsy
<cbx33> I'm on gutsy now
<ajmitch> my laptop is, and I'll probably upgrade that to hardy soonish
<cbx33> trouble my laptop is a mite slow
<cbx33> it's a 1Ghz chip
<cbx33> but only 256Mb RAM
<cbx33> and I think that's what's killing it
<cbx33> but then I've slimmed down a lot and I'm running openbox
<cbx33> but it's still dog slow
<bmk789> i still dont understand how to use these .patch files into the dpatch system
<cbx33> I think ti's HDD access that's my real issue
<bmk789> i tried running dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us and it gives errors on the new patches
<cbx33> but there seems no way to speed that up
<bmk789> nxvl, blueyed, any ideas?
<blueyed> bmk789: what errors?
<cbx33> anyone know a way to speed up hdd access?
<cbx33> i don't think I can just hoping
<blueyed> bmk789: with dpatch you basically can do "dpatch-edit-patch", the edit/patch the files directly, and exit the subshell, which creates a patch for you. very handy.
<cbx33> it is a very nice system
<bmk789> heres the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60082/
<cbx33> anyone know if someone has written a wrapper for "cd" that enables you to cd into tar files
<cbx33> now that'd be cool
<kozz> I would need someone to upload (sponsor) a bugfix for me in sane-backends-extras
<bmk789> should i apply the .patch  then create a dpatch from the old and the result from the .patch
<kozz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends-extras/+bug/180169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180169 in sane-backends-extras "[hardy] /dev missing some entries, others have wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kozz> there is a debdiff in the bugtracker
<ajmitch> cbx33: sounds like something that should be done with fuse
<blueyed> bmk789: with a clean source (patch unapplied), do "dpatch-edit-patch good-name", then edit any files (or apply the patch manually), then "exit"/ctrl-d and dpatch has created the patch for you.
<blueyed> bmk789: you can later edit the patch again.. you should move the patches out of debian/patches before/deactivate them, if they are failing (or you want to just make them), of course
<bmk789> so with clean source, i can run dpatch-edit-patch and paste in the .patch i have. and it will format it correctly?
<RainCT> kozz: upload it to a bug report and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<RainCT> bmk789: not paste, but apply it (dpatch-edit-patch will drop you into a shell)
<kozz> RainCT: it is uploaded, but will add ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<blueyed> bmk789: not paste, but apply it: it creates a subshell and on exit creates a patch for you. You can also just edit any files with a text editor (but don't paste the patch into the shell.. ;)
<cbx33> ajmitch: yeh that's what I thought
<cbx33> sounds cool though
<RainCT> bmk789: dpatch-edit-patch will create a copy of the source, apply the patches listed in debian/patches/00list to it, drop you into a shell to do whatever you want, and then if you exit with code 0 (just type "exit 0") it will compare the files to the original ones and generate a patch
<cbx33> ;)
<bmk789> i see
<kozz> RainCT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends-extras/+bug/180169 - looks good?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180169 in sane-backends-extras "[hardy] /dev missing some entries, others have wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bmk789> ok, i got the dpatch made correctly i think, but i got a new error when running "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us"    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5825/
<bmk789> should i have made a copy of acidrip.pm first?  i thought patch created a .orig
<jdong> oh god, oh god....
<jdong> I left a .bzr in azureus's orig.tar.gz
<jdong> crap. Do I fix it now with a repack, or do I pretend it doesn't exist?
<jdong> whew false alarm
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> jdong: I hate it when that happens
<jdong> cbx33: I only made the mistake in the 0ubuntu3 release, a jealous use of cp -av introduced a small .bzr (light checkout) into the diff.gz
<jdong> cbx33: fortunately the orig isn't afffected, so it's very simple to fix
<jdong> and hopefully nobody saw it :D
<jdong> I also believe that Azureus was my first ever upload.... so there goes my track record :)
<ajmitch> jdong: of never breaking a thing?
<jdong> ajmitch: more like of never making a stupid upload.... I think my breakage record is untoppable if we extend back 3 years or so :)
<cbx33> heheh
<bmk789> RainCT, blueyed: i got "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us" to complete successfully, what files should that have created?
<blueyed> bmk789: just do "ls -lt .. | head" to see them, e.g. *.deb
<bmk789> i was supposed to edit something else in debian/ wasnt i?
<bmk789> there is one .deb there but its the exact same version as all the other files
<bmk789> blueyed: isnt there a tool for updating the changelog?
<blueyed> bmk789: "dch -e", for editing
<bmk789> so i use that for the changelog then rerun "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us"?
<blueyed> bmk789: use "dch -i", to increase the version..
<blueyed> yes. it pulls the version from the changelog.
<bmk789> finished the changelog
<bmk789> now when i try to rebuild i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5829/
<nxvl> bmk789: why did you have an empty file "1"?
<bmk789> i do?
<bmk789> hm
<bmk789> o well, fixed that
<bmk789> idk how that file got there
<bmk789> but what is the "unrepresentable changes to source"
<asac> jdong: is b4 backport done already?
<jdong> asac: it's posted on the sponsor queue, ScottK says he will do it tonight, unless you feel like pushing it now
<bmk789> blueyed, nxvl: any ideas what this means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5830/
<jdong> asac: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/191796/comments/25
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191796 in gutsy-backports "Please backport firefox-3.0 3.0~b4 final" [Undecided,Triaged]
<RainCT> bmk789: PNG files are binary; they can't be represented as text
<RainCT> bmk789: if you want to add a binary file to the .diff.gz you have to uuencode it
<bmk789> how do i do that?
<RainCT> I'll add a page to the wiki explaining it :)
<bmk789> great, thanks!
<bmk789> RainCT, blueyed, nxvl: sorry for all the n00bish questions, just hoping i can figure out packaging so i can get some more packages fixed for hardy
<RainCT> bmk789: heh, no problem, we all have to learn :)
<bobbo> When does Univrse get un-freezed (so updates can be built)?
 * bobbo just realises it doesnt work that way and goes to read more Wiki
<blueyed> bobbo: new packages have to be approved manually until beta release
<blueyed> bobbo: freemind just has been accepted.
<bobbo> blueyed, heh thanks :)
<asac> jdong: how long do you want to let it bake in your PPA before upload?
<asac> jdong: i think the changes are similar to the ones required for beta3, so it should still be ok imo
<jdong> asac: I think it's cooked already
<jdong> asac: I'd be happy with uploading those two dsc's I posted on the bug report
<asac> jdong: ok. just asked someone who asked for backports to test your ppa... lets see
<jdong> asac: cool. I've had about 3 people report back on the bug report postively on those PPA packages
<asac> jdong: yes, maybe lets wait a few more minutes if the guy replies :)
<jdong> :)
<nxvl> is there any documentation on how to make multiple binary packages?
<crimsun> quite some, yes.
<nxvl> crimsun: can you point me to one of them?
<LaserJock> nxvl: I thought there was something in the packaging guide about that but I'm not positive
<LaserJock> I can't remember what all is in there anymore
<crimsun> nxvl: more detail would be useful
<crimsun> e.g., cdbs?  quilt?  ...
<nxvl> crimsun: for example apache, is 1 source and multiple binaries
<crimsun> nxvl: do you want a template, or..?
<crimsun> IIRC, mruiz has a nice briefer on multiple packages
<crimsun> (and of course, the Debian wiki.  http://wiki.debian.org/Making_Multiple_Packages_From_A_Single_Source_Tarball )
 * LaserJock screams!
<ajmitch> LaserJock: issues? :)
<LaserJock> a few
<LaserJock> been trying for weeks to get a resolution on squeak licensing
<LaserJock> the guy that maintains the "official" unofficial debian repo says that it's GPL/Squeak license
<LaserJock> but it's not clear because there are *3* different files with licenses in them
<ajmitch> oh well, just get it removed from ubuntu :)
<LaserJock> well, I'm supposed to "fix it" :-)
<ajmitch> but if you really can't...
<LaserJock> then I email the author and he says "oh, it's been MIT for years, there's no GPL"
<LaserJock> and now a new package has shown up in Debian
<ajmitch> then if you're bored, go tackle the huge pile of possible rc bugs :)
<LaserJock> and it looks nice at first
<LaserJock> but I see it's .dfsg. but there's no info on what was removed
<LaserJock> and so now I have like 2 different upstreams with 3 different licenses floating around
<LaserJock> and I'm supposed to get this in Hardy :/
<LaserJock> I so love good upstreams
<LaserJock> that's what this is teaching me :-0
<civija> what does 'dfsg' mean in package names?
<LaserJock> it's for Debian Free Software Guidlines
<civija> aha, tnx :)
<LaserJock> it's the rules Debian uses to figure out if software is Free or not
<LaserJock> so when it's put in the package name it means that they packager did something to the upstream files to make it comply with the DFSG
<civija> cool, tnx for clarify
<james_w> geser: you rock! thanks.
<geser> james_w: no problem
<blueyed> slangasek: can you please sponsor acpi-support once more, please? There's a severe regression on Fujitsu notebooks (bug 203369)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203369 in acpi-support "FUJITSU SIEMENS.config Ubuntu 8.40 Beta 6" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203369
<chadmiller> Hi.  I haven't made a new .deb in /years/.  What's the recommended tool these days to boostrap making a new package?  I mean, initialization with example debian/* files and such.
<keescook> blueyed: what's the other stuff in the debdiff?  conffile stuff?
<james_w> chadmiller: dh-make
<chadmiller> Still?!  Wow.
<chadmiller> Thanks.
<blueyed> keescook: yes, removes the conffiles obsoleted by 0.106.. it has been reported in a bug comment, so no real bug reference.
<keescook> blueyed: ah, gotcha, reading changelog now
<LaserJock> stink, what
<LaserJock> what's the point of having patches if you just make 1, 119719 line one
<keescook> blueyed: I've uploaded it -- thanks for getting it fixed.  :)
<blueyed> keescook: thanks! :) I guess it was a typo from me.. :/
<keescook> slangasek: acpi-support regression fix waiting in the queue for you, if you want it.  :)
<keescook> blueyed: eh, still, good to get it fixed.  :)
<blueyed> sure :)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-19
<bddebian> Heya gang
 * ajmitch hides
<protonchris> hey bddebian
 * ScottK2 sees ajmitch and wonders what he's hiding.
<ScottK2> heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi protonchris, ScottK2
 * bddebian shines a light on ajmitch
<RainCT> bmk789: sorry, I upgraded to Hardy and my 3G modem didn't work anymore :/
<ScottK2> Ubuntu: upgrade and simplify your life.
<RainCT> bmk789: if you haven't discovered how to uuencode the file yet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/BinaryFilesInDiff (dunno why I wrote all that if I could have explained the same to you with two lines, but well... :P)
 * RainCT wonders why 3G works out of the box in Hardy where network-admin theoretically has no support for it but doesn't work anymore on Hardy where it has support for GPRS/UTMS devices :P
<bmk789> thanks RainCT
<RainCT> good night all
<Hobbsee> RAOF: refers to gnome-do, actually
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Ah.  Ok.
<RAOF> What part seemed to be wrong?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i dont' know if it's because i was using an old version, but...
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: would be nice if gnome-do --help worked.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: and the tab completion in zsh for it
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Yes, it would.  This is kinda being worked upon (moving to the ndesk getopt library will bring it in for free).
<Hobbsee> ah goody
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it wouldnt' keep working
<Hobbsee> RAOF: so, how do i launch the lp plugin?
<RAOF> <super>tab launchpad <tab> nautilus <tab> bug search
<RAOF> For example
<RAOF> In what way "wouldn't keep working"?
<RAOF> I've not had it crash on me.
<Hobbsee> i haven't been able to reproduce the "wouldn't keep working" - seems i needed to restart X or something
<Hobbsee> i get "no results for nautilus"
<RAOF> Hm.  My do-enabled computer is not netted at the moment.
<RAOF> Let me see...
<StevenK> RAOF: I wonder if Do plugins have to register themselves, and if so, if there is a way to see which ones have done so
<RAOF> Hobbsee: So, I go: <super>space -> lau(nchpad) (This brings up the launchpad icon in the first pane, selected text in the second pane, and project page in the third pane)
<RAOF> Then <tab> nautilus, to make that the search item, then <tab> bug se(arch) to select "ubuntu bug search"
<ajmitch> it sounds like a useful tool
<RAOF> StevenK: It does. ~/.xsession-errors should include a list of all the plugins it loads.
<RAOF> Or, of course, the terminal you run it from.
<Hobbsee> yummy
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's working
<Hobbsee> forogt i had a few lp bookmarks already
<RAOF> Right.  It'll pick those up, too :)
<RAOF> (But now prioritise the launchpad plugin, if you use it a lot)
<Hobbsee> yup
<slangasek> keescook: thanks for the acpi-support upload (and thanks to blueyed, though he's run away)
<ScottK2> Adri2000: There are people in #ubuntu+1 whining about python-wxgtk2.8 being broken.
<neh> is there anything I can do with bug #172300 so that it doesn't get overlooked for hardy?
<LaserJock> I've got an sbuild/LVM question. To use mk-sbuild-lv do I need to have a volume group with unallocated space?
<neh> oops, meant that for ubuntu-devel
<LaserJock> my guess is that I do, but before I go resizing stuff I'd like to make sure
<RAOF> LaserJock: Yes, yes you do.
<LaserJock> RAOF: is resizing safe to do with LVM? I'm guessing so
<StevenK> LaserJock: First you need to resize the filesystem itself
<LaserJock> oh dang
<LaserJock> forgot about that
<StevenK> LaserJock: If you're using ext3, that's okay, reiser I've got no clue, and XFS can't be shrunk
<LaserJock> I've got all ext3
<StevenK> Then reboot into single-user, unmount the partition you want to shrink and run resize2fs
<LaserJock> I can't do it logged in now?
<LaserJock> just unmount the partition
<StevenK> Depends where it's mounted
<StevenK> Like /usr you'd to be in single-user, but /media/junk is fine now
<LaserJock> nothing special, I have a /data partition
<StevenK> Ah. Then umount it, fsck it, and resize2fs it
<RAOF> reiser can also be shrunk, if you feel the need.
<StevenK> I'd prefer reiser to not be used. :-P
<RAOF> XFS on laptops!
 * StevenK isn't playing *that* game
<RAOF> ext4 on laptops? :)
<StevenK> XFS really *really* doesn't like sudden power disruptions
<RAOF> Such is my 3rd party understanding, yes.
<StevenK> I will use XFS on server if I need online resizing, but only if it has a UPS
<RAOF> I don't know why though.  I thought journals were meant to magically make gold nuggets out of incomplete transacitons.
<LaserJock> ok, so with have 3 different release I want to have like 15GB of free LVM?
<RAOF> Give or take, that sounds about right.
<StevenK> "XFS practices a type of journaling called "metadata journaling." This means only the inodes are journaled, not the actual data. This will preserve the integrity of the file system, but does not preserve the integrity of the data."
<StevenK> "As noted, the actual data tends to be considered rather boring and unimportant in file system design." -- I note that Ted T'so disagrees with that statement.
<LaserJock> do I need <# of chroots> or <# of chroots>+1 ?
<RAOF> # chorrts +? 1
<RAOF> Lag FTW!
<StevenK> s/W/L/
<LaserJock> well. like if I want to support 3 release, do I need room for 3 or 4?
<nixternal> 8
<RAOF> StevenK: Um... who thinks the actual data is boring & unimportant in FS design?
<RAOF> LaserJock: 4
<StevenK> You need room for 3 releases, plus room for the snapshot, so 4
<StevenK> RAOF: SGI
<LaserJock> that's what I thought
<RAOF> Designers of XFS.  Right.
<StevenK> Yup.
<StevenK> Fun, huh?
<RAOF> That seems an odd statement for a FS designer to make publically.
<StevenK> Well, it wasn't made by SGI, but more by conjecture
<nixternal> I just noticed a SGI as the comeback kid the other day when doing stock market analyst reports
<StevenK> RAOF: That was taken from a blog entry explaining XFS, so isn't taken from SGI.
 * StevenK sighs.
<RAOF> Right.
 * StevenK wishes CDBS was slightly more transparent than a house brick.
<LaserJock> heh
<StevenK> RAOF: That sigh wasn't directed at you, rather CDBS
<RAOF> Niether was my "right" directed at your sigh :)
<StevenK> That bit I figured. :-)
<LaserJock> k, mk-sbuild-lv has: # Allocate the "golden" chroot LV
<LaserJock> sudo lvcreate -n "$CHROOT_LV" -L 5G "$VG"
<StevenK> And?
<LaserJock> why do I need 5GB?
<LaserJock> aren't chroots normally like 500MB or so?
<StevenK> LaserJock: Because the builds are done in a chroot that is limited to that size. Try building, say X in a 500Mb chroot
<LaserJock> ahhh, that makes sense of course
<LaserJock> I was still thinking of it using / but that's silly
<StevenK> And if it's using /, you're doing it wrong
<StevenK> :-)
 * StevenK should clean up the seven chroots he has
<keescook> once schroot 1.1.6 is in the archive (intrepid), I'll be re-arranging mk-sbuild-lv to use a common build area
<keescook> it's not presently possible to do it and retain one's sanity
<StevenK> Yay kees!
<keescook> the reason for the (wasteful) sizes of both the chroot LVs and the snapshots (4G) is to account for very large builds (kdebase)
<keescook> as it turns out, 5G isn't enough for OOo
<keescook> heya StevenK :)
 * StevenK remembers discussing this at UDS and AllHands
<keescook> in the new arrangement, the chroot will only need enough space to grow for build-deps
<keescook> and I use a common 15G build filesystem
<StevenK> keescook: Don't make me hit you with a spec. :-)
<keescook> hehe
<keescook> the common build area also addresses the surprising speed concerns that soren demonstrated
<StevenK> Speed concerns?
<keescook> (writing to a snapshot is about 4-8% slower than writing to a native filesystem)
<StevenK> And just as long as schroot can be backported, I'll be happy.
<StevenK> Oh. Didn't know that one.
<keescook> backported?  to hardy?  sure, just grab the Debian 1.1.6 and slap it in place
<StevenK> Oh, so the Debian release already does it?
<keescook> that's what I'm using current on Hardy.  Well "does it" meaning "allows arbitrary mounts" yes
<keescook> the horror of a custom script I wrote to do it -- that's not published, but I can put it up as a demo somewhere... one sec
<StevenK> Haha
<nixternal> I am to lazy to futz around with chroots nowadays, I have virtual ubuntus and kubuntus running everywhere
<LaserJock> would 4G handle most builds?
<StevenK> Probably most
<StevenK> sbuild helpfully tells you in the build log how much space something took
<keescook> LaserJock: I only had to push it there to handle kdebase.  everything else is tiny by comparison.  :)
 * StevenK plays the OOo card
<LaserJock> I guess I could always make bigger ones if I need to
<StevenK> And they can resized thanks to the magic of LVM
<StevenK> Er, can be
<LaserJock> I just don't have a ton of diskspace for stuff I'm not using
 * StevenK has 124Gb in VFree (from vgs output)
<LaserJock> I hate you ;p
<StevenK> Hah
 * RAOF wants some of StevenK's HDD
<StevenK> It's only 250Gb SATA
<LaserJock> what I really need is to blow away the Vista partition :-)
<StevenK> Most of my large stuff is on the 800Gb LVM in my fileserver
<LaserJock> it's taking 114GB
<StevenK> keescook: Does this "horror of a custom script" replace or augment mk-sbuild-lv?
<LaserJock> StevenK: what does VFree give, unallocated space?
<StevenK> Yeah, unallocated space in the VG
<keescook> StevenK: it augments schroot.  Here's a write-up: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kees/schroot/README
<keescook> StevenK: I'm uncertain how to modify mk-sbuild-lv to support it -- I'll worry about that in intrepid
<TheMuso> keescook: I'm interested in this also, as as of Monday, I've joined the amd64 crowd, with some disk space to go with it, so dynamic chroots in terms of size sounds great.
<keescook> TheMuso: cool, yeah.  I've dropped all my schroots down to 500M now.  What a fantastic savings in space.  :):)
<keescook> s/now/each now/
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> Having one chroot for the 6 build environments I build in has to a good thing.
<TheMuso> keescook: But how big an lv do you ahve for expansion?
 * StevenK is happy to wait, given the unallocated space he has to burn
<keescook> I have a 15G build lv -- which is used by any running sbuild
<TheMuso> ooo thats really sweet!
<TheMuso> But what about concurrent sbuilds?
<keescook> it's safe for concurrent builds
<TheMuso> Ok cool.
<keescook> as long as they don't need more than 15G combined.  :)
<keescook> we'll see what happens the next time I have to do a security update of kdebase
<keescook> (I wonder if 500M is actually enough -- the default debootstrap partition is already 358M)
<StevenK> keescook: You might play the "Here Riddel, *you* deal with it" game? :-)
<StevenK> Er, Riddell
<keescook>   VG       #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree
<keescook>   systemvg   2  24   1 wz--n- 694.82G 19.82G
<keescook> I could really use to clean up
<StevenK> Way cool
<TheMuso> SOunds good, will keep it in mind once I get this new box fully in commition.
<LaserJock> alright, sweet. makin' my first sbuild chroot
<StevenK> If it breaks, keescook is over -> there
 * StevenK grins
<LaserJock> do you guys use LV snapshots to play around in to like for test installs?
<StevenK> I use LV snapshots to test installation and such like
<LaserJock> that's wasn't a particularly great sentence
<LaserJock> my mother would cry
<StevenK> Hah
<LaserJock> so it seems Ubuntu isn't a Summer of Code organization this year
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Yeah I use lv snapshot chroots for package installation/testing. Very handy as you don't have to worry about cleaning up.
<TheMuso> Even if you break it badly.
<LaserJock> yeah, I occasionally use pbuilder --login for that
<LaserJock> but generally just have some chroots hanging around
<LaserJock> if I can us shcroot snapshots for that instead then I can ditch the chroots and save some space I think
<keescook> LaserJock: I use schroots for install and other testing when it's easier than testing in a kvm
<LaserJock> ah, I don't quite have the luxury of kvm
<keescook> StevenK: I've added another horror-show commandline to the README for doing a bulk shrink of the "golden" LVs
<StevenK> Heh
<LaserJock> "keescook, the Stephen King of CLI"
<keescook> haha
<keescook> hm 19G free is now 56G free.  nice
<keescook> err..  that's not right
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I find user testing is better if you are actually running as a user.
<TheMuso> as it allows you to test non-root stuff.
<LaserJock> yeah
<StevenK> keescook: Your horror-show script also makes assumptions ;-)
<LaserJock> hmm, so does sbuild use an apt-cache?
<StevenK> LaserJock: For what?
<StevenK> keescook: You can get the VG name if you use lvs -v
<LaserJock> well, for caching build deps
<keescook> StevenK: ah, good call
<Hobbsee> StevenK: mos tpeople just refuse to build OOo
<keescook> okay, 72G up from 19G.  I'm happy now
<StevenK> Heh
<keescook> Hobbsee: i think it's the computers that do the refusing of OOo :)
<StevenK> I think artigas and sejong just plain refuse to try.
<keescook> haha
<Hobbsee> keescook: only if the users are stupid enough to let them even try...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> s/stupid/crazy/ perhaps
<StevenK> "That package *again*? That one gives me a CPUache!"
<keescook> Hobbsee: last time I tried it, my snapshot ran out of space, which confused the ext3 layer so badly I had an unkillable "mv" using 100% CPU
<keescook> I'm really ... afraid of OOo now
<StevenK> Haha
<Hobbsee> haha
<keescook> anyway, it's past my bed time.  StevenK, let me know how the common-build partition hack works out.  *wave*
<Hobbsee> dear update manager, please stop stealing my focus!
<StevenK> keescook: If I can be convinced to try it.
<Hobbsee> and again.
<StevenK> Heh
 * Hobbsee wonders why the default option for gnome-do is to open a .odt file in a terminal...
<LaserJock> it certainly has it's oddities
<Hobbsee> it's really useful though :)
<StevenK> From the sounds of it, more useful than Katapult
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's got a few more plugins now
<Hobbsee> can't decide whcih theme i prefer, either :)
<StevenK> It also seems Do will deal with mutliple options being returned better, and now learns
<Hobbsee> yes
<StevenK> Super+space won't work on my laptop, though
<LaserJock> I'm too used to QuickSilver I guess
<StevenK> LaserJock: That's because you're an Apple fanboi
<LaserJock> I expect to be able to wait a sec and retry if I don't get what I want
<LaserJock> StevenK: not a fanboi I don't think. I don't even run Leopard ;-)
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you can change it
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I assumed I could
<nixternal> here all this time I thought Gnome Do was the perfect Quicksilver ripoff^Wknockoff
<MrGray> anyone who could help me understand how NFS works, it just aint workign for me, chuckles
<nixternal> MrGray: this is the furthest thing from a support channel you will find around here, unless of course it has to do with packaging
<MrGray> ah sorry didnt know it was meant for that onlym my bad, have a nice day, yawns, smiles.
<nixternal> Ubuntu Masters Of The sUpport
<slangasek> MrGray has a funny way of emoting, squints
<nixternal> hahaha
 * nixternal winkies
<nixternal> although, in some countries that could mean something totally illegal to do in public
<warp10> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<warp10> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi warp10
<Hobbsee> right.  replied to emgent's motu application.
<cool> Hobbsee, Hi!
<Hobbsee> hey cool
<cool> Whats sup
<cool> Hobbsee, should a MOTU should know programming ?
<Amaranth> cool: not required but it helps
<Hobbsee> what Amaranth
<Hobbsee> said
<cool> Which languages are most widely used?
<slangasek> POSIX shell; makefile; python; C
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ#head-1459f4f9811bc9dde6cae1af4c36c954ba1cad39 :-)
<cool> dholbach, Thank a lot
 * cool checks
<cool> having some detective skills?
<cool> do i need to spy my Girlfriend?
<cool> :P
<dholbach> no, but investigate why stuff stopped building/working/etc :)
<cool> ohk
<cool> Sebastian, it would look better like this "ChanServ removes channel operator status from Sebastian"
<Sebastian> cool: It would be better if ChanServ wouldn't op me in the first place :)
<cool> Sebastian, for that reduce you level in ACL
<cool> your*
 * cool checks ACL
<cool> Sebastian, can't find your name in Channels Access List :S
<Sebastian> Weird.
<Hobbsee> oh damn, did a staffer *still* not do that?
<cool> Hobbsee, only you could add new ops, rest have level 10
<Hobbsee> sladen: ping
<Hobbsee> cool: i know.
<Hobbsee> cool: unfortunately, i'm not the channel contact, and the staffers don't seem to actually be on irc
<cool> yeah i see, sladen is the channel contact
<cool> but he has just level 10 ?
<Hobbsee> apparently so
<Adri2000> ScottK2: arghhh. I guess it's bug #203526 ?
<ubotu> Adri2000: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Hobbsee> ubotu: part
<Amaranth> bug 203526
<Amaranth> :/ dang ubotu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203526 in wxwidgets2.8 "python-wxgtk2.8 uninstallable due to post-installation script error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203526
<soren> Does anyone here use ppaput? I see that the script was moved into a module, but what happened to the command line tool?
<james_w> soren: it is not shipped in the binary package any more
<james_w> bug 194634 is referenced in the changelog
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194634 in ubuntu-dev-tools "ppaput incorectly asserts it's part of the MOTU sponsorship process in the code and in the man page" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194634
<soren> That doesn't really answer my question :)
<soren> *shrug* It's not like doing it manually is really difficult.
<\sh> oh dear god...I need to upgrade ftecc too for nexuiz :(
<slomo_> siretart: hey, any news for ffmpeg? :)
<siretart> slomo_: well, sort of. have you seen the recent messages on pkg-multimedia?
<slomo_> siretart: nope, have a link or shall i search? :)
<siretart> looking
<siretart> slomo_: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-multimedia-maintainers/, look in both february and march
<slomo_> siretart: thanks :)
<siretart> debian bug #471136 is perhaps the best status update
<ubotu> Debian bug 471136 in ffmpeg "Please package upstream snapshot 20080206" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/471136
<slytherin> Do I need to log a bug for moving a package form multiverse to universe or do I just need to bug archive admins?
<slomo_> siretart: would be really nice to have that in lenny ;)
<siretart> slomo_: well, any help is welcome!
<slytherin> slomo_: Do you think I should bug developers again on #gstreamer about VCD support?
<slomo_> slytherin: oh, definitely... tim has forgotten about the cdxa stuff it seems
<hellboy195> \sh: I also have problems with this flash crap ;) though not with a headset
<RainCT> heya
<slytherin> can anyone tell me what is exactly difference between icedtea and openjdk?
<_ruben> bah .. pdebuild is messing with me :/
<_ruben> (read: cant get it to work)
<jdong> slytherin: you mean the Ubuntu packages by those names, or the projects themselves?
<slytherin> jdong: ubuntu packages
<jdong> slytherin: openjdk-6 is an implementation of released/"stable" Java 6 while icedtea-java7 is an implementation of upcoming Java 7
<jdong> slytherin: i.e. one's more or less stable, the other's an alpha/VCS snapshot of an indevelopment language stack
<jdong> slytherin: hence why it's probably not the best idea to use the latter when the former is available :)
<slytherin> jdong: Java6 is not Free AFAIK. So I don't think openjdk packages contain Java 6.
<jdong> slytherin: http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk6/
<jussi01> whats the correct syntax for closing a bug via changelong?
<slytherin> jussi01: LP: #xxxxxx
<jdong> jussi01: LP: 123456
<jdong> oops forgot #
<jussi01> no brackets?
<Hobbsee> brackets aren't required
<jdong> jussi01: optional
<slytherin> jussi01: brackets are not necessary
<jussi01> ok, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you should use vi.
<jdong> jussi01: only the LP: #123456 is globbed for. Brackets can be placed as you please.
<jdong> jussi01: make sure the final .changes/.dsc you generate has the Launchpad-Bugs-Closed: header
<jdong> or whatever it's called
<jdong> slytherin: from what I understand, openjdk-6 is essentially the OpenJDK 6 (half-free) sources bootstrapped with IcedTea's build strategy
<slytherin> jdong: Thanks for that link. I didn't know it existed. :-) So now openjdk packages are my best bet. It gives me latest, Free, stable java. :-D
<jdong> slytherin: indeed. I'm very happy for its existence :)
<jdong> doko: poke; what do you think about shoving openjdk-6 into gutsy-backports so that Gutsy users have access to it too?
<jussi01> can I poke someone to have a look at bug 201480 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201480 in alsa-tools "Icon has no transparency/white background. " [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201480
<doko> jdong: I don't mind that much, but please wait for the next upload before backporting
<jdong> doko: certainly. Do you think it'll directly backport with no source changes, or is there some voodoo magic? :)
<doko> hmm, I think you have to turn off lzma compression, or replace it with bzip2 compression
<slytherin> doko: There are at least two packages which build-depend on icedtea/openjdk but are in multiverse. rest of the dependencies are in main. Do you think I should file bugs or just poke some archive admin?
<doko> slytherin: s/main/universe/ ?
<slytherin> doko: no, s/multiverse/universe
<jdong> doko: I know you're a busy guy, but would you be willing to shove some version of openjdk-6 that you like into gutsy-backports? It would save me the uncertainty of making those changes myself and the hassle/delay of finding a core-dev sponsor to do it :)
<doko> jdong: I need to upload this week to hardy, then you could backport.
<RainCT> uh.. why is "Screen and Graphics" in Applications -> Others in Hardy?
<slytherin> RainCT: +1, in fact it was supposed to be not in menu. Looks like someone changed .desktop in wrong way
<RainCT> slytherin: why shouldn't it be in the menu? o_O
<slytherin> RainCT: The new 'Screen Resolution' tool replaces it. In fact that was the changelog entry for displayconfig-gtk
<RainCT> ah I see
<RainCT> slytherin: shouldn't displayconfig-gtk be just uninstalled then? (but keep the menu entry for the case someone wants to install and use it?)
<slytherin> RainCT: I haven't used it. So I am not sure if there is anything in displayconfig-gtk that is not in screen resolution tool. So I can't comment. :-)
<RainCT> you can choose the driver, for ex.
<slytherin> RainCT: have you filed the bug for this? I will add my comments to it. :-)
<slytherin> RainCT: Of course selecting a driver is not something you want average user to do. :-)
<slytherin> a bug is already there
<RainCT> btw, is it a known issue that admin -> networking still asks for the password (with gksudo)?
<slytherin> RainCT: for display or for editing?
<RainCT> slytherin: for display
<slytherin> RainCT: problem with your setup then. It doesn't ask for password here and other 2 machines. :-)
<RainCT> slytherin: and I *can't* edit it running it from the menu; the "unlock" button is disabled as it's already running as root, but all edit options continue locked
<RainCT> starting it from the terminal (without gksudo) I can unlock it and it works correctly (beside don't working with my UMTS modem, which worked in Gutsy :P)
<slytherin> RainCT: never seen those symptoms
<RainCT> strange.. the .desktop file is calling network-admin without gksudo
<stefano_> someone here?
<soren> !justask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<persia> Hey, Hey, I do know the answer.  It's "Yes", isn't it?
<slytherin> persia: you need a break form MOTU work. :-P
 * persia is trying to stop having a break currently, and expects the equinox to be assistive
<stefano_> so, i have an idea for a programm and i'd like to discuss it. the idea is to make something that could be called easyshare or similar, should be - from a users perspective - a little form in which you can select a folder, and then click a button "share" to share that folder. (user gets asked for a password if he wants one, but thats system independent). the program would continously see of others on the network have made easyhshares and dis
<stefano_> play them in the network neighbourhood. i think it should be possible with avahi, what do you thin?
<DktrKranz> persia, hard times to have a break :)
<persia> DktrKranz: Exactly :(
<DktrKranz> now ubuntuwire's back, so we need to hurry!
<james_w> stefano_: yes, something like that is wanted, but it is preferred that it be possible to share files with a default Windows install with it.
 * Fujitsu apologises for not working out how to get it back earlier.
<persia> DktrKranz: Rather, we have the list of things we haven't done in larger flashing lights :)
<DktrKranz> Fujitsu, thanks for bring it back in time! :)
<james_w> stefano_: http://code.google.com/p/giver/ <- how does that look compared to your idea?
<stefano_> james_w, woulnt it be possible if you stick to the bonjour protocol? (windows user would have to install bonjour) - but that would rid them of all the hassle with samba
<DktrKranz> persia, now we have our tools back in action, so we can announce more "fix-it" days focused on some activities
<Fujitsu> If it wasn't for some routing errors a couple of months back, I wouldn't have been able to revive it.
<james_w> stefano_: yes, but that's not default windows install.
<stefano_> james_w, seems like a very nice project
<persia> Fujitsu: In that case, are they really "errors"?
<Fujitsu> persia: They stopped various people from accessing it for some hours, so yes.
<persia> Ah.  Comprehension dawns
<stefano_> james_w, i just had to use samba and though "couldnt it be easier", i guess not... samba is, from a usability standpoint (!) - not ideal at all
<emgent> good morning people
<Fujitsu> persia: They resulted in imbrandon giving me the console password to poke further, which turns out to be the same as that needed for the VM management software.
<persia> Best password management practices for the win!
<Fujitsu> I think they're probably looking at the same auth DB.
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: u-u-s day :P
<DktrKranz> \o/
<DktrKranz> yep!
<DktrKranz> I'm doing some
<hellboy195> \o/ \o/ \o/
 * Fujitsu adds a link to the rebuild results.
<slytherin> To the people who brought back qa.ubuntuwire.com. A big Thanks. :-D
<DktrKranz> and with my shiny new debomatic, process is quicker :)
<RainCT> stupid question, how can I disable emerald? :P
<persia> RainCT: aptitude purge emerald ?
<slytherin> RainCT: I remember there was a applet when I used beryl that let me choose between different window managers. Not sure if it is still present
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, beagle fixed in sid too
<DktrKranz> just too late to sync from it :)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: damn it ^^.But I'm impressed. with no C# knowledge fixed it. Thouch it's only in configure
<DktrKranz> heh, I was lucky
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: I'll choose sulfa. ok?
<DktrKranz> as you wish :)
<hellboy195> hmm no
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: sebner :)
<hellboy195> ^^
<Iulian> Hey
<DktrKranz> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hiya DktrKranz.
<_ruben> is there a way to go from a source tree (including a debian/ dir) to a .dsc file & co without having to satisfy the build deps like you have with (p)debuild .. i'd like to keep the system itself as clean as possible, and only "polute" build roots
<_ruben> the .dsc etc would be used for pbuilder eventualy
<sebner> DktrKranz: and. how does it look like?
<DktrKranz> shorter
<sebner> DktrKranz: non hai coraggio per dire a me che il nuovo nickname e` terribile? :P
<geser> _ruben: you can only build the source package and need usually only some of the build-depends for that, like cdbs or debhelper
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sebner> sistpoty|work: ahoi
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner and bddebian
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work, Hi bddebian
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<bddebian> Hi geser
<sebner> sistpoty|work: I'm hellboy195 ^^ --> new nickaname. I wonder that I meet you here :)
<sistpoty|work> ah, heh
<sebner> sistpoty|work: what do you think. change the audacious merge to a sync?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: bug #202518
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202518 in audacious "[FFe] Merge audacious 1.5.0-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202518
<sistpoty|work> sebner: /me looks
<sebner> sistpoty|work: thx
<sistpoty|work> sebner: if the only change is to use pulseaudio, and that doesn't work, a sync might make more sense to me.
<sebner> sistpoty|work: yeah I know. But I want a confirmation that it's broken ...
<sistpoty|work> sebner: how about testing it?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: that's the problem. For me it seems to work
<sistpoty|work> sebner: and using pulseaudio?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: yep. changed the output plugin to pulseaudio
<sebner> sistpoty|work: in the preferences
<sistpoty|work> sebner: shouldn't the patch make it default to pulseaudio? (reading from the bug report)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: /me is reinstalling
<_ruben> geser: im not sure what you mean
<sebner> sistpoty|work: nope. working
<sistpoty|work> sebner: have you talked to nenolod yet?
<sebner> sistpoty|work: He never respones :\
<_ruben> geser: im guessing the real question would be: how to create a source package only .. then again, having rephrased that, i guess i should go look at man pages and google again :)
<_ruben> now if only i hadnt already tainted my root system to easily test this :/
<sebner> sistpoty|work: argh. after a extreme total manual file delete action it seems that it's not working O_o
<_ruben> nm .. scrolled back to the satisfy builddep output
<sistpoty|work> sebner: hm... ok, then I'd rather go for a sync
<sebner> sistpoty|work: I'll change it. Make a seperate one for the plugins?
<sistpoty|work> sebner: yes, please
<sebner> sistpoty|work: np :)
<sistpoty|work> TheMuso: can you take a look at bug #202518, or subscribe s.o. from ubuntustudio please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202518 in audacious "[FFe] Merge audacious 1.5.0-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202518
<sebner> sistpoty|work: let me change it first :P
<sistpoty|work> heh
<geser> _ruben: debuild -S will give you a source package only and you only need the tools used by the clean target, that's mostly debhelper and cdbs (if the package uses cdbs)
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i might make the next motu meeting
<_ruben> geser: debuild -S and installing debhelper did the trick indeed, thanks
<_ruben> cdbs apparently isnt used
<sistpoty|work> oh, nice... we'll discuss edit conflicts in the next meeting *g*
<protonchris> sistpoty|work: thanks for your comments on bug 190744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<sistpoty|work> protonchris: you're welcome
<_ruben> is there a way to do module-assistant stuff with pbuilder ?
<_ruben> except for logging in into the buildroot
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<\sh> ScottK: for nexuiz 2.4 it needs a new fteqcc too
<sebner> nexuiz nexuiz nexuiz
<jdong> but don't we want new nexuiz at all costs?
<\sh> jdong: it compiled already here...need to test the functionality :)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> look at y'all doing productive things while I'm breaking my system with upstart :)
<\sh> jdong: do me a favour and reintroduce position settings to firefox, so that a cli call a la firefox -x 100 -y 100 -width 200 -height 200 is working again ;)
<jdong> \sh: I believe the new official Ubuntu response to that is "it should be fixed by a compiz placement quirk"
<jdong> :D
<\sh> jdong: no..it's a bug in firefox not to have this anymore
<sebner> jdong: yes we need nexuiz at all costs :P
<jdong> sebner: I actually totally agree :)
<sebner> hrhr
<sebner> \sh: if you need a tester. put it on your PPA and I'll be there :)
<bobbo> could someone check out my debdiff for jabref in Bug #203636 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203636 in openoffice.org "replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203636
<james_w> bobbo: in the Depends: line you've replaced icedtea by sun-. Is that intentional?
<james_w> also, it's a good idea to state what you did to make it compatible with the new standards version. "No changes" is fine if that is true.
<bobbo> james_w; ah no, will fix those and do a new debdiff
<bobbo> james_w; http://bobbo.mooo.com/~bobbo/jabref_2.3.1-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<james_w> bobbo: I know you're not changing this, but I would have assumed that openjdk be the first option, rather than sun, do you know why it isn't?
<james_w> or is openjdk not reliable enough yet?
<bobbo> james_w; not really sure, just following the instructions int he bug of replacing icedtea with openjdk :)
<bobbo> s/int he/in the
<james_w> bobbo: that's fine, I was just wondering.
<hefe_bia> For FTBFSs do I request a sync at this time of development, if the newest Debian version builds, or do I patch the current Ubuntu version? (Looking at cedar-backup2)
<james_w> hefe_bia: you can request a sync if the only Debian change is to fix the build, and perhaps other bug fixes, and that package builds and works in hardy.
<hefe_bia> james_w: Debian has a new upstream version, so I guess a sync is not right in this case?
<james_w> hefe_bia: it might be. I believe the rules for a sync are exactly the same as if you were doing the fix yourself.
<james_w> so in this case it would be the difference between writing a patch or using the new upstream.
<james_w> hefe_bia: is it the new upstream that fixes the build, or just that they did both at once.
<james_w> do you have a reference to the debian bug?
<hefe_bia> james_w: no, I didn't check whether it FTBFS in debian, too, yet.
<james_w> hefe_bia: what's the package.
<james_w> ?
<hefe_bia> james_w: Source package is cedar-backup2.
<hefe_bia> Ubuntu version: 2.14.0-2, Debian version: 2.16.0-1
<james_w> hefe_bia: well there are no bugs in Debian, so it's unlikely it was a FTBFS there.
<hefe_bia> yup, I saw that just now.
<hefe_bia> Also changelog mentions no bugfixes
<james_w> my guess is python2.4/2.5 issue.
<james_w> do you have python2.4 installed?
<hefe_bia> no,  2.5.1-5ubuntu5.1 here on gutsy, but I tested using pbuilder.
<\sh> time go go home..cu later
<hefe_bia> It breaks in the unit tests. I guess I would investigate the broken method and compare what has changed in the new version.
<james_w> hefe_bia: yeah, I was just wondering if you had a python2.4 installed.
<james_w> just to test something.
<hefe_bia_> james_w: You're right: It is a 2.4/2.5 thing. Should be easy to fix.
<nixternal> what's the chance of somebody in here having the Official Ubuntu Book 2nd Ed.?
 * jdong registers the apocalypse
<jdong> https://edge.launchpad.net/uphack
<Amaranth> jdong: it is a big collection of hacks
<jdong> Amaranth: indeed :)
<Amaranth> jdong: are they all still tuned to your system?
<jdong> Amaranth: yes, I plan within the next two days to re-do everything based off a fresh install of Hardy in a VM
<Amaranth> cool
<jdong> Amaranth: I've raced gdm to start as soon as dbus started instead of waiting for hal in the meantime ;-)
<Amaranth> eep
<Amaranth> BreakMyUbuntu
<jdong> Amaranth: the risk is the user can probably log in before hal is ready...
<jdong> Amaranth: AFAIK hal isn't necessary for GDM?
<jdong> if I'm wrongon that assumption that change should be reverted :)
<Amaranth> hal is needed for X...
<jdong> Amaranth: crap. really?
<Amaranth> input hotplug
<jdong> Amaranth: didn't consider that. Well obviously time to revert
<\sh> phew...nexuiz works
<\sh> without compiz that is
<\sh> at least with my ati x300
<sebner> \sh: yeah. publish :)
<\sh> sebner: na first the paperwork
<sebner> \sh: ^^
<zul> nixternal: several bookstores here has it
<nixternal> none have it here
<zul> but that probably doesnt help you
<nixternal> haha
<zul> chapters.ca
<nixternal> I don't really need it anymore, ogra confirmed there haven't been any LTSP changes visually
<nenolod> sebner, i already said to change it back to a sync
<sebner> nenolod: to me it seemed that you are not fully sure. but nvm. did it already
<nenolod> debian-games needs to bump nexuiz to 2.4
<\sh> nenolod: nexuiz is already at state 2.4 they just need to release it
<nenolod> debian-games doesn't really interest me at any rate, though.
<\sh> but nexuiz 2.4 is cool...regarding the new screens are awesome...mac feeling inside a game ;)
<cool> \sh, Please stop using word "cool" :|
<cool> It very irritating , learn a new word :p
<sebner> hrhr
<\sh> whois shiny ; whois incredible? ;)
<\sh> ScottK , Hobbsee : would you review bug #203210 , thx :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203210 in nexuiz-data "Please upgrade nexuiz/nexuiz data to 2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203210
<bobbo> james_w; did you get a chance to look at the fixed debdiff for jabref in bug #203636?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203636 in openoffice.org "replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203636
<\sh> ScottK , Hobbsee : please also review bug #204016, thx...actually done with my normal work for today
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204016 in zend-framework "[FFe] zend-framework 1.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204016
<james_w> bobbo: I can't see a fixed one there. The second one you posted looked ok to me though. Sorry, but I can't sponsor it.
<bobbo> james_w; no problem :)
<Nafallo> beeseek?
<Nafallo> I read beerseek first :-P
<\sh> Nafallo: hehe
<Iulian> Heh
<Iulian> G'night!
<RainCT> \sh: just to be sure, you already know that you added the .desktop translations for wine (Catalan and Polish) with the wrong encoding, right?
<enyc> Umm....  I think it would be beneficial if the Hardy8.04 universe package for 'zoneminder' could be updated to the debian lenny version....  but i dont know who else thinks what....
<\sh> RainCT: polish I fixed now...what's wrong with catalan?
<RainCT> \sh: accents don't work here
<enyc> interestingly ubuntu has an old 'zoneminder' version that doesnt appear in any debian stable release...
<RainCT> \sh: for example in wine-winecfg.desktop I see "Canvieu la configuració"
<RainCT> where that should bé "configuració"
<\sh> RainCT: oh crap...yes...
<\sh> RainCT: fixing it now :)
<\sh> RainCT: you should have reopened the bug already...:( sorry for the mess
<RainCT> \sh: wanted to do so when I noticed it when my connection was broken, and then forgot about it :P
<enyc> from my experimentation the 1.22.3 version in ubuntu isnt very usable -- unstable,   i would like to know from somebody more experienced if i should like post a bug about this etc.
<RainCT> \sh: no problem
<enyc> or if its not likely to get there fore hardy8.04
<\sh> RainCT: btw...for wine-uninstaller...the comment[ca] line is correct in your diff:
<\sh> Elimineu programes del Windows que hageu instaŀlat amb el Wine
<\sh> with this strange point between the l l?
<sebner> enyc: well we are in beta freeze
<RainCT> \sh: yes
<\sh> RainCT: good...I hate utf8 ;)
<RainCT> \sh: that's a Catalan letter, ŀl :)
<RainCT> heh
<\sh> or I hate more not to know more languages then english, german, a bit french, and the important hungarian words ;)
<enyc> sebner: ive get a uvf exception before.. but im not useri f that still applies now or what etc.
<sebner> enyc: bug number
<\sh> RainCT: it looks like only wine-uninstaller was buggy...
<\sh> ah no...still one missing
<\sh> ok..clean now
<enyc> subner ?
<enyc> sebner ?
<sebner> enyc: ?
<enyc> sebner: i didnt understand about bug #
<sebner> enyc: have you already filed a bug for the exception?
<enyc> sebner: no i havent... sorry we are talking cross-purposes.   im saying  a)  i want to know if what im asking is sensible / howto-do  b) pointing out that *in the past* i have managed to get whats called a 'uvf exception' in a different package
<sebner> enyc: file a bug and the concerned dev will say you if it's possible or not
<enyc> sebner: ok because its only really on my opinion you see.. confusing... ok  what info do i need to include?
<sebner> enyc: I'll search for some docs :)
<sebner> enyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<\sh> guys, we need some rules :)
<sebner> \sh: what rules?
<\sh> sebner: to not push diffs for hildon to universe packages without letting us know ;)
<sebner> ^
<sebner> ^
<DktrKranz> hefe_bia_, re bug 203978, debdiff is missing :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203978 in cedar-backup2 "2.14.0-2 FTBFS in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203978
<sebner> DktrKranz: Debdiff attached. ^^
<sebner> RainCT: around?
<RainCT> sebner: yes
<sebner> RainCT: you are the gbrainy maintainer in debian and ubuntu. would you mind if I file a FFe sync bug for it?
 * RainCT remembers that he hasn't finished yet the script for ScottK's -.-
<RainCT> s/'s//
<RainCT> sebner: go on :)
<sebner> RainCT: thx :)
<RainCT> I haven't filed it myself as iirc it hasn't no important fix and think I've annoyed the archive admins enough about it for this cycle :)
<RainCT> but if you file it give me the URL and I'll ack.
<sebner> RainCT: fine :) KEEP hardy users mentally fit :)
<RainCT> if there's any pythoneer around, is there some other way to get a tuple with the name of all files in a directory, beside os.walk?
<thekorn> RainCT, glob.glob(9 for example
<RainCT> thekorn: thanks :)
<sebner> RainCT: bug #204048  :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204048 in gbrainy "[FFe] Please sync gbrainy 0.60-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204048
<RainCT> sebner: great, I'll ack it once it gets the FFe :)
<sebner> RainCT: thanks :) always a pleasure
<slangasek> azeem: who is doctormo, exactly? opensync upstream?
<RainCT> btw, if someone could have a look at why tapiir doesn't build that would be awesome :)
<RainCT> it complains about a library not being installed, although it is already a build depends, and I and ./configure are not really good friends :P
<DktrKranz> RainCT, have you buildlog in handy?
<hefe_bia_> DktrKranz: oh, sorry. I copied my comment to the "comment for this change" box, therefore the diff did not get attached.
<hefe_bia_> attached now.
<RainCT> DktrKranz: no, but I remember that the library is libfltk1.1-dev
<RainCT> DktrKranz: configure.in contains:  AM_PATH_FLTK(1.0.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR("missing fltk"))
<RainCT> and "missing fltk" is the error it gives
<DktrKranz> hefe_bia_, thanks :)
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I'll dig in LP then
<RainCT> Not sure if it failed to build there, but I noticed that it didn't build anymore yesterday fixing its watch file
<DktrKranz> It FTBFS on lpia
<DktrKranz> (and some others)
<DktrKranz> checking for FLTK LDFLAGS...  -lfltk  -lX11 -lXext
<DktrKranz> checking for libfltk headers version >= 1.0.0... found.
<DktrKranz> configure: error: "missing fltk"
<DktrKranz> it should be already fixed by debian 378531
<ubotu> Debian bug 378531 in tapiir "tapiir: FTBFS: missing fltk" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/378531
 * RainCT headdesk
<RainCT> DktrKranz: uhm.. but the version where that's fixed is the same as in Ubuntu
<DktrKranz> yes, it's strange for that
<RainCT> and here it says "checking for libfltk headers version >= 1.0.0... not present"
<RainCT> while we get "... found"
<DktrKranz> http://buildd.debian.org/build.php?arch=&pkg=tapiir is happy
<DktrKranz> RainCT, libfltk's fault then?
<RainCT> Debian has a newer version
<DktrKranz>    * Add a libfltk1.1.symbols file to permit looser reverse dependencies in
<DktrKranz>      many cases.
<sebner> Shall I file a FFe sync bug? :)
<RainCT> sebner: you like them? heh
<sebner> RainCT: merges and syncs are the best in the world :)
<DktrKranz> RainCT, we can try it with new Debian version
<DktrKranz> (or rebuilding tapiir in debian chroot)
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I'll arrange a quick rebuild in Debian now, just to see if it builds there,
<RainCT> DktrKranz: don't worry, it hasn't much build dependencies so I'll try it here with the new lib :)
<DktrKranz> I'm interested for Debian QA too :)
<sebner> RainCT: ScottK is awaiting for input for gbrainy :) please make a comment later if you have time
 * RainCT is writting a comment :)
<sebner> thx
<RainCT> one
<RainCT> *done
<sebner> :)
<sebner> RainCT: I'm off for today. If a sync is necessary for libfltk and it's not urgent I would do it tomorrow :)
<sebner> good night folks :)
<RainCT> sebner: good night
<RainCT> DktrKranz: ok, now I don't understand anything
<RainCT> on my PC (that is, without pbuilder) it works with the version from Hardy
<rick_h__> anyone give me a hint where I'm missing something. I'm trying to backport a package from hardy to a gutsy ppa
<rick_h__> I'm getting W: gnome-do source: binary-arch-rules-but-pkg-is-arch-indep
<rick_h__> so trying to see where it is that it thinks it's arch-indep
<RainCT> rick_h__: what does Architecture in debian/control say?
<RainCT> *what is the value of the Architecture field in debian/control
<rick_h__> all
<rick_h__> that's the way it is in the hardy package so maybe they got the same warning
<RainCT> rick_h__: all = architecture independent :)
<rick_h__> basically I've gotten close to getting the backport to work. I can debuild it with that warning, but then I get the following during a pbuilder build: http://www.paste2.org/p/16598
<RainCT> (building on all architectures would be "any")
<RainCT> good night
<\sh> phew
<\sh> ported this lpia patch towards claws-mail 3.3.1 and hopefully it still builds
<azeem> slangasek: no, a random Ubuntu guy
<azeem> slangasek: one of the conduit people said that conduit doesn't do opensync yet because doctormo pissed them off, and the opensync people don't particularly like him either
<StevenHarperUK> Hi I have a Feature Freeze Exception (bug #204073) what do I do now please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204073 in easycrypt "FeatureFreeze Exceptions for easycrypt-0.2.2.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204073
<slangasek> azeem: ah, lovely
<StevenHarperUK> Hobbsee: can you do that Freeze Exception?
<rick_h__> anyone have any hints on this error? dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> StevenHarperUK: subscribe motu-release
<rick_h__> I can find lots of failed to build message with my google-fu, but not much else
<Hobbsee> rick_h__: when did you get that?
<StevenHarperUK> Hobsee: I have done that, is that all I do?
<StevenHarperUK> Hobbsee: I have done that, is that all i do
<rick_h__> I am trying to backport something. I got it to debuils and that's where my pbuilder run fails
<Hobbsee> StevenHarperUK: yes
<StevenHarperUK> Hobbsee: thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> rick_h__: does it happen if you update the builder, then run it again?
<rick_h__> Hobbsee: looks like it
<Hobbsee> strange
<\sh> Hobbsee: how do we proceed with patches who are introducing a new behaviour or changing ui things for lpia/hildon? I think our mobile devs need to file an FFe for it too, even the package already exists in our archives, right?
<\sh> s/or/and\/or/
<\sh> see bug #198861  as an important example ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198861 in claws-mail "There's no flag to enable hildon interface when building for lpia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198861
<rick_h__> Hobbsee: sorry, my mistake
<rick_h__> there was a mess up with the arch in the control
<Hobbsee> rick_h__: ahhh...that'll do it
<rick_h__> yea, just the error was strange and I couldn't figure out where it was trying to point me to
<charles_> can anyone here point me in the right direction on how to set up my project (Transmission) for translation at launchpad?
<Hobbsee> charles_: #launchpad
<charles_> Hobbsee: thanks
<j1mc> hello, i've finished updating the xubuntu documentation, but would need help packaging them.  i think members of the xubuntu team are a bit busy.  is there someone where who'd be willing to help me package them?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-20
<bddebian> Heya gang
<j1mc> hi bddebian
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello j1mc, protonchris
<imbrandon> ...
<RAOF> imbrandon: Hello!
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon, RAOF
<ajmitch> now look what you've done
 * bddebian gives ajmitch a hug
 * ajmitch leaves
<bddebian> :'-(
<imbrandon> heya RAOF bddebian
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hello.
<ajmitch> hi
<nhaines> I have a packaging question that might be able to be answered here.  :)
<nhaines> I have a PPA and somebody filed a bug against me asking me to include a changelog so he can see the changes made in Update Manager.
<nhaines> I said that I *do* include a changelog and that as far as I knew there was no way to make the changes appear in Update Manager.
<nhaines> I would *love* to be wrong.  :)
<ScottK2> nhaines: PPA questions should be addressed to #launchpad
<jdong> ScottK2: it's not really a PPA question once parsed
<nhaines> ScottK2: I was thinking in a more generic repository sense.
<jdong> ScottK2: it's an update-manager question and the short answer is changelogs will only be displayed for official Ubuntu packages
<jdong> with changelog entries on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<ScottK2> jdong: If it's for an upload to a PPA, it's nothing to do with Ubuntu
<jdong> nhaines: ^^
<nhaines> jdong: I know about changelogs.ubuntu.com.  I hadn't yet gone as far as to peek at update-manager.py but was hoping there was some other facility for it.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, well, short answer is good.  Is there a long answer as well?
<nhaines> Okay, mucho thanks for the answer.  At least that's a starting point.  I'll take a look at update-manager's code and take it up in #launchpad.
<ScottK2> \sh_away: Recalling your interest in Octave, I mention Debian Bug 432375 (since it's fixed in a later version of the package than we have).
<ubotu> Debian bug 432375 in octave2.1-forge "octave2.1-forge: FTBFS: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgfortranbegin" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/432375
<nhaines> Okay, so on the topic of Universe, I'm the packager for the Pyroom project, and we have a nice, stable 0.2 release planned that's only waiting on translations now.
<nhaines> It's our understanding that there's no way to get it into Universe for hardy, so we have intrepid in mind.
<nhaines> Question is: once it's been accepted, how are bugfix updates maintained?  We find a MOTU to sponsor?
<ScottK2> nhaines: Yes.
<ScottK2> nhaines: You start with REVU to get your package into Ubuntu and then if there are updates we have a sponsorship process.
<ScottK2> !revu | nhaines
<ubotu> nhaines: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK2> nhaines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<nhaines> ScottK2: It wasn't clear to me that the Sponsorship presses pertained also to bugfix updates to packages that have gone throught the REVU process. Thanks!
<ScottK2> nhaines: Yes.
<ScottK2> REVU is new packages and then regular sponsorship process for updates after that.
<nhaines> Okay then, time to polish up my packaging skills, and then I'll be all set for intrepid!  :D
<LaserJock> ok, so I got sbuild working, but it doesn't seem to cache the build dependencies it downloads. Is there a way to get it to do that?
<LaserJock> I didn't see anything obvious in the man page
<persia> LaserJock: You can set a local mirror, or bind-mount your apt-cache directory.
<LaserJock> ok, so I need to figure out how to bind-mount in schroot
<dholbach> good morning
<slangasek> imbrandon: so do you know what's happened to qa.ubuntuwire.com/weatherreport?
<warp10> Heya all
<imbrandon> slangasek: a bit of lack of planning , subst .com with .org for now
 * imbrandon dident get the dns updated in time
<slangasek> imbrandon: hrm?  qa.ubuntuwire.{com,org}/weatherreport both 404 for me.
<imbrandon> hrm ok /me looks
<slangasek> imbrandon: did ogasawara not manage to get in touch with you about this?
<imbrandon> probably not, i've been avoiding irc
<imbrandon> hrm looks like it should be working, i might have to prod Fujitsu when he is arround, he has been running the show moreso than me lately
<imbrandon> hrm i could setup some nagios monitoring .... *thinks*
<slangasek> oh, ok, perhaps Fujitsu is who she talked to then
<imbrandon> yea i just got the inital ball rolling per say, the rest of the team has really taken over most aspects of it the last 2 months
<imbrandon> while i took a "break" :)
<imbrandon> i just now crawled back on irc tonight with a little proding from laserjock and ajmitch :)
<slangasek> heh, ok :)
<slangasek> yours was the only name I knew to associate with the domain, but I assume ogasawara knows better since she must've been coordinating all this with someone in the first place
<imbrandon> slangasek: ahh yea the whole "team" officaly is http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~uwsa/ , but there are others than help tremendously too
<imbrandon> but anyone on that page should have garenteed admin access over everything afaik
<nxvl> imbrandon: hi!
<nxvl> imbrandon: it has been a while!
<nxvl> imbrandon: i hear you were sick? are you ok now?
<imbrandon> well initial i was sick ( only the flu ) then when i recovered i took a bit of a break from irc
<imbrandon> i'm still arround and kickin
 * dholbach hugs imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya dholbach
<imbrandon> i never "left" per se, just got away from 24x7 on this distraction :)
 * nxvl HUGS imbrandon too
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> email and jabber always work though :)
<nxvl> dholbach: btw, why did you declined Bug #162167 for hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162167 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mySQL password asks only once" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162167
<nxvl> (just asking)
<dholbach> nxvl: the development release is the default target
<dholbach> nxvl: so there's no need to nominate for hardy
<imbrandon> slangasek / dholbach : wow , so i guess i missed a bit-o-dramma from iwj ( re: dpkg )
<dholbach> it was just "house keeping", not a release decision
<dholbach> nxvl: does that make sense?
<nxvl> dholbach: well, actually that bug is somehoe critical, due it can make that a user which makes a mistake won't be able to use his/her mysql
<nxvl> somehow
<dholbach> nxvl: you don't need to nominate for the current development release
<imbrandon> nxvl: sure you can easily reset the password with mysqladmin
<imbrandon> but it is a bug, but not "critical" imho
<dholbach> nxvl: "hardy" is the default for all bugs that are open right now
<slangasek> dholbach: but we use release-targeting to track bugs that are release critical...
<nxvl> dholbach: yes, it make sense for me, i also thought it would be for ibex, BUT nijaba wanted it for hardy as you can se on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/162167/comments/7
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162167 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mySQL password asks only once" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> slangasek: aren't they milestoned?
<nxvl> dholbach: but i'm agree with you, just asking why's
<slangasek> dholbach: bugs that are nominated and accepted (or not declined) for hardy get on the release team radar
<dholbach> slangasek: OK
<nxvl> imbrandon: thats why i added "somehow"
<slangasek> milestoned bugs do as well.  But other bugs do not, regardless of bug priority
<dholbach> I'm happy for it to be on the radar - it was my misunderstanding then
<dholbach> excusez-moi
<nxvl> dholbach: the one how will actually one or other way discuss it and defend the patch would be nijaba as he ask me to fix it on yesterday server team meeting
<dholbach> ok
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> i just did my work
<nxvl> dholbach: btw, you always woke up really early, didn't you?
<dholbach> nxvl: yes, my girlfriend had to get up early today and I thought "if I go back to sleep now it'll be 12 when I wake up again" :)
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> wich time is at berlin? 7 am?
<dholbach> 7:43 now
<dholbach> I had a lousy night thought... somebody in the house had some kind of party last night - at 3 I decided to stop their party
<dholbach> s/thought/though
<dholbach> *yawn*
<nxvl> mm just 6 hour difference
<nixternal> hiya dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nixternal
<imbrandon> slangasek: try http://qa-2.ubuntuwire.com/weatherreport ( redirect comming soon )
<slangasek> imbrandon: ah, that looks a bit better, thanks :)
<nixternal> holy smokes, it is imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya nix
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet?
<StevenK> imbrandon: How's WoW going? :-P
<imbrandon> lvl 38
<imbrandon> :)
<StevenK> Way cool.
<imbrandon> got my wife playing, now she plays more than me
<imbrandon> lol
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> So she's a 60? :-P
<imbrandon> heh nah, like 46 or 45
<imbrandon> been running though SM alot
<imbrandon> cept my debian install on my lappy broke yesterday
<imbrandon> so no wow for me untill i fix it
 * StevenK took 2 40s through ZF last night
<imbrandon> you should transfer to my server
<imbrandon> and join <ironic>
<imbrandon> PvE
<StevenK> My friends on Dath would kill me :-)
<imbrandon> like 80% of the original guild i was in broke off and made ironic a few days ago
<imbrandon> and the GM is the guy that i know in RL ( at work ) that got me playing , lol
<StevenK> Whoa. Bet that was fun
<imbrandon> funny thing is after like 4 days we were higer on wowjitsu rankings than the old guild by like 10 slots
<nxvl> imbrandon: is ubuntuwire already up?
<imbrandon> nxvl: mostly , still a few kinks to work out
<nxvl> imbrandon: but qa already work?
<imbrandon> yes
<nxvl> wooohooooo
<nxvl> i missed it!
 * imbrandon yawns
<_ruben> any thoughts on performing module-assistant stuff in a pbuilder environment other than pbuilder --login and go from there? i'd prefer to issue commands and have the resulting package(s) end up in the usual results dir
<\sh> moins
<sebner> good morning folks :)
<_ruben> morning
<_ruben> googling for pbuilder + module-assistant doesnt yield much useful :-/ .. guess i'll have to stick with the pbuilder login approach for now
<persia> _ruben: That's likely the best approach, as module-assistant has it's own special places to store things.  You might create a simple wrapper around pbuilder to login, install & configure the module, copy the results to the bind-mount, and clean up.
<_ruben> persia: hmm .. would have to look into that .. any starting points for info on automating such a process?
<_ruben> am rather new to the pbuilder thing
<persia> _ruben: I don't use pbuilder, but I presume that you can pass a script to be executed when calling pbuilder-login.  So long as this script exists in the master tarball, you should be all set.
<_ruben> persia: thanks
<_ruben>        --execute
<_ruben>               Execute a script or command inside the chroot, in a similar manner to --login
<_ruben>               The file specified in the command-line argument will be copied into the chroot, and invoked.
<_ruben>               The remaining arguments are passed on to the script.
<persia> That would be the one :)
<_ruben> guess i should've looked at the manpage earlier ;)
 * _ruben slaps self
<persia> Given the special behaviour of copying the script before executing, you don't even need to mangle the clean chroot tarball.
<_ruben> indeed
 * _ruben is becoming more fond of ubuntu by the day ;)
<_ruben> hrm .. is there an option similar to 'bash -x' but then for 'make' ? i'd expect it to exist, cant find it tho
<persia> _ruben: What are you trying to do?  The answer may be yes, but the bash manpage doesn't give me enough information about -x to be sure.
<\sh> -x is debugging output...more like a trace
<\sh> make has -d and --debug=[flags], man make helps
<\sh> persia: set -x ;)
<persia> Ah.  I typically use -d or -p, depending on what is being traced.  -p indicates all the predicates to determine expected program flow, and -d is extra-noisy.
<_ruben> im looking a trace of within the makefile .. the -d option for make only shows me debugging up to the point where it starts using the makefile
<_ruben> i have 2 source trees, one full, one trimmed down .. one builds fine, the other doesnt .. i dont see any obvious references to missing parts in the trimmed down tree .. so im curious why the makefile ends up being processed differently
<_ruben> for which in a bash script i'd use -x
<\sh> _ruben: man make...--debug option...--debug=im is eventually what you want..I'm not sure
<_ruben> \sh: tried that, doesnt show anything from within the makefile
<persia> _ruben: Likely the tests are different.  Each make stanza not listed explicitly as a dependency of .PHONY is an implicit test for the existence of the file in the local directory.  In a dirty tree, this can result in non-execution of some stanzas.
<_ruben> persia: and thats exactly what im trying to debug/find out
<persia> _ruben: And the build log doesn't show any error?
<_ruben> persia: running make manually, so no build log afaik
<persia> _ruben: run under script :)
<_ruben> persia: if only i knew what you meant by that
<persia> _ruben: `aptitude install bsdutils; script; $(initiate build); exit; $(PAGER) typescript`
<_ruben> ah .. kinda like running it through tee .. wont be of much use .. thought it was a magic trick to generate more logging or something ;)
<_ruben> shit .. bailed out of my pbuilder .. gotta set things up again now :p
<_ruben> oh well .. i'll just print out the Makefile .. try to figure out how it flows through it, and hopefully learn my fair share of make stuff from it ;)
<persia> make -p will print out the map of what make is planning, which is typically easier to manually trace than the raw makefile.
<tbf> how can i tell aptitude to update just one single archive?
<persia> tbf: You can't easily.  Why wouldn't you want to update the cache of the others?
<tbf> persia: 'cause my internet link is quite slow right now... or modified checks not working for hardy's main repos.
<tbf> persia: well, but resolved the issue causing me to call "aptitude update" frequently....
<tbf> persia: so thanks for help - and nevermind :-D
<persia> tbf: Sorry to not have a better answer :(  If you're trolling in the future, you can just download the Packages and Sources files from the archive directly, and replace it locally.  aptitude can't do this, but it can use the results of you doing it manually.
<tbf> persia: indeed. good idea. thanks.
<tbf> persia: well, and no indend to troll. just wondered my aptitude didn't offer a certain package for update...
<tbf> persia: i knew it was updated in the package archive...
<tbf> persia: after grepping the relevant files in /var/lib/apt/lists/, i realized that apt already knew about the new package...
<tbf> persia: so i moved my ass into aptitude just to get reminded that i temporarly removed the package
<tbf> persia: DUH!
<persia> tbf: Sorry.  I should have used "poll" rather than "troll".  I meant in the sense of fishing for the good bit, rather than seeking human interaction.
<persia> heh
<tbf> ah, ok.
<\sh> perfect now I'm able to test ubuntu mobile stuff
<tbf> are there any special measures needed to convice dpkg to install stuff in /etc/dbus/system.d/ ?
<tbf> ...the .deb archive contains my file, but appearently aptitude doesn't  drop it at /etc/dbus/system.d/
<tbf> interesting, removing the package with "aptitude purge" and then reinstalling it, also dropped the dbus configuration file at its place
<tbf> so how to i ask dpkg to __always__ overwrite a certain file at /etc?
<tbf> well, or at least ask the user if overwriting is ok?
<Hobbsee> that's what it normally does?
<Hobbsee> apt, at least
<slangasek> tbf: --force-confmiss
<tbf> slangasek: thanks, googling for that term
<tbf> Hobbsee: well, the file was even missing, and aptitude didn't install the package's version
 * tbf reads http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ap-pkg-conffiles.html now
<tbf> ok, debuild/cdbs/whoever automatically added that file to the conffiles section!
<tbf> strange.
<slytherin> is anyone able to view yahoo webcam in kopete4?
<persia> tbf: CDBS does magic.  Create an empty (or accurate) debian/package.conffiles if you want it to be less magic.
<broonie> IIRC debhelper can do that for you too - any files shipped in /etc should be conffiles so it doesn't need great magic.
<tbf> broonie: not sure about stuff in /etc/dbus/system.d/
<tbf> broonie: dbus-activation services cannot gain root privileges, when their file is missing from that folder
<broonie> Including that.
<tbf> broonie: well, imho treating such files as configuration files is harmful
<tbf> broonie: editing those files usually just breaks applications
<broonie> Everything in /etc is supposed to be editable by the admin; in the case of the dbus policy files they may want to add additional permissions, for example.
<tbf> hmm... maybe dbus is wrong, by placing the files there
<tbf> broonie: my file really should says "yes, root is allowed to claim that dbus service name"
<tbf> broonie: if root is not allowed to do that, the application will break
<tbf> broonie: hmm... maybe i should add a comment to that file
 * broonie has edited things there in the past to say stuff like "...and group X is also allowed to talk to it", FWIW
<french1> siretart: Yes, funny indeed.
<french1> siretart: I have a long-lost step brother you know. ;)
<sebner> RainCT: should I attach new files for gbrainy 0.6.1 ?
<sebner> eh 0.61
<RainCT> sebner: isn't necessary :)
<sebner> RainCT: fine :)
<RainCT> DktrKranz2: anything new about tapiir?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sebner> hio siretart
<sebner> ho sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<RainCT> heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi RainCT
<\sh> hey sistpoty|work
<\sh> sistpoty|work: thx for the +1
 * sebner hugs  sistpoty|work for ACKing  and \sh for making it possible :)
<\sh> sebner: we wait for debian now :)
<\sh> sistpoty|work: if you be so kind, please ack bug #204016 ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204016 in zend-framework "[FFe] zend-framework 1.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204016
<\sh> that will give hardy more love from zend ;)
<sistpoty|work> hi \sh
<sebner> \sh: how long ca?
<\sh> sebner: today, tomorrow...who knows...but it will hopefully go before hardy will be released ;)
<sistpoty|work> it's already tagged as release in svn, so I assume that it (probably?) is getting uploaded already
<sebner> \sh: xD xD xD
<\sh> sistpoty|work: well, I checked fteqcc from debian unstable, and they were bumping the version of it, so they are not using the provided svn export of nexuiz
<sebner> sistpoty|work: it's not yet in incoming
<sebner> \sh: but I'm often asking me why we wait for a debian release. Why not packaging ourselfs (so no need to hope that they release it soon)
<\sh> sebner: anyways...I have all packages handy..so we can always upload directly
<\sh> sebner: check the numbers of maintainers debian has, and compare them with voluntary contributors of ubuntu
<sebner> \sh: true, but for very important stuff .... as you did now with nexuiz
<\sh> sebner: so, we are less in numbers, and we want to decrease the divergence of ubuntu towards debian, especially inside universe/multiverse
<sebner> \sh: Yeah I fully understand that but sid is a rolling release and ubuntu not
<\sh> sebner: so, ubuntu devel releases are still rolling, too :)
<\sh> sebner: did you see one of sabdfls presentations? regarding ubuntu development cycles and the dependency towards debian sid?
<sebner> \sh: unfortunately not. And yes I know that ubuntu really depends on debian
<persia> sebner: Also, it can be difficult to share patches if the md5sums for the Debian and Ubuntu releases are not the same.  As there is no infrastructure for Debian to sync from Ubuntu, Debian goes first (and also, nexiuz is actuively being packaged in Debian at the current time: racing without touching base with the Debian person is often duplicated work)
<sebner> aloha afflux
<afflux> huh
<afflux> ah, hih sebner :)
<sebner> persia: yeah, I understand. though debian/ubuntu team packaged it IIRC
<sebner> afflux: ^^
<persia> sebner: Ah.  I'm still catching up on email, so that may well be the case :)
<sebner> persia: :) btw. worked on my first bugfix: replace icedtea-java7 references with openjdk-6 references  \o/
<persia> sebner: Excellent.  Nice job.  If you want to look at more merges / reverse-merges, all of http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ need to be reviewed/fixed before release.
<sebner> persia: merges \o/ \o/ \o/
<sebner> persia: ah stupid question. but I'm also allowed to prepare debdiffs for main and just subscribe core-dev then?
<persia> sebner: Sure.  Note that the ubuntu-release team has slightly different rules for freeze exceptions from motu-release, so you have to be more careful about documenting the bug being fixed clearly.
<persia> Also, not core-dev, but ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<sebner> persia: ah sry. tur
<sebner> *true
<\sh> sebner: but we brb
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> brb
<sebner> persia: how can I get something removed from it (e.g I worked on the streamtuner merge but in the end we decided to wait until intrepid because it's not worth it)
<siretart> hi french1 && sebner. hi folks
<french1> siretart: Hi there.
<persia> sebner: Removed from a sponsors queue?  Ask for a sponsor to unsubscribe the team.
<sebner> persia: ahh :)
<siretart> Hobbsee: he improved? ;)
<Hobbsee> siretart: no, but it's the motu council's job to put conditions on it, not mine.  I've been told by jono that if we (any of us) feel that the MC is not doing their job in this matter, we should email him, with proof, and he has promised to look into it.
<Hobbsee> siretart: and/or to go to the CC>
<Hobbsee> siretart: as it is, the policy on ban evasion is supposed to go in front of the motu meeting at the next meeting.
<sebner> persia: and how can I mark/let others know that something isn't necessary?
<Hobbsee> siretart: i presume the part w.r.t. not doing their job and jono still applies for that.
<persia> Umm.  MC doesn't control IRC.  IRC Council is the place to determine who is banned.  MC does have a general request that Marco not participate in Development until he can get a couple developers to request he be granted permission to participate again.
<persia> sebner: Just ask here.
<huats> pochu:
<huats> ping :)
<Hobbsee> persia: i've been told it's not my domain.  if you don't think that's the case, you'll really need to take that up with jono - or email the irc mailing list requesting the ban, from the council.
<Hobbsee> persia: but, mere people are not to act.
<Hobbsee> it must be the councils.
<sebner> Not necessary on ubuntuwire; simgear  <-- ubuntu doesn't support those platforms (debian fixed a FTBFS on Alpha, HPPA, and S/390)
<persia> Hobbsee: I'll chat with Jono, but won't request a ban unless the new permission to speak is abused.
<siretart> err, aren't we all a bit overexagerating here?
<Hobbsee> as soren rightly points out, motu is not an anarchy.
<persia> sebner: Oh, for those?  Add a comment in the comment field.
<sebner> persia: there is a comment field? XD XD XD
 * persia thought there was, unless there was a regression in rcbugs
<sebner> persia: no there is
<sebner> persia: but my eyes are not the best ^^
<persia> siretart: Likely only being extra pedantic...
<Hobbsee> siretart: what makes you say that?
<jussio1> arg, can someone link me to the help page for ppa's can seem to find it... sigh
<Iulian> jussio1: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<siretart> Hobbsee: because I didn't intend to provoke a discussion about responsibilities of decisions, and certainly not discuss responsibilities of powers of our institutions
<jussio1> Iulian: thnk you :)
<Hobbsee> siretart: true.  i was also using some of hte information that i'd gained on the recent conference call with jono, which may be of use to other people :)
<Hobbsee> which ended up being relevant to the previous comments
<ScottK2> How the heck did he get unbanned?
<sebner> persia: 1 done. More people should work on the list because 1) more fixes for ubuntu 2) more users could join 5-a-day ^^
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: i did it.
<ScottK2> Why?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: wasn't my domain to ban in the first place.  see the first few lines.
 * ScottK2 disagrees.
<ScottK2> persia: What possible benifit is there to not having the ban.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: IRC ops aren't allowed to ban people?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: in the eyes of various developers, not if they're acting on their own, or not if the respective councils haven't agreed to.
<Hobbsee> unless it's spam, etc,
<Pici> ScottK2: I'm guessing that they are deeming it a conflict of interest, althoguh I disagree.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: that being said, anyone can get ops in here...
<persia> ScottK: Shorter ban list on freenode?
<ScottK2> persia: Fewer developers is also I likely benifit
<persia> ScottK: Sure.  I don't personally care if there is a ban or not, so long as Marco is not active in this channel.
<persia> Further, I don't presume to speak regarding IRC policy.
<Hobbsee> persia: we're nowhere near the limit for here.  #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, however....
<sebner> We want to remove python-xml before release. Also libxml?
<Hobbsee> persia: you'll now be relying on his own restrant, or a MC council decision for that.
<ScottK2> sebner: No.  Just python-xml
<Hobbsee> persia: which is probably the way it should ahve been originally
<sebner> ScottK: k, thx
<ScottK2> How much evidence do we need that his own restraint is non-existant
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: then you collect evidence, and go to jono/the CC that the MC isn't doing it's job.
<ScottK2> persia: I gather then that kmos is still not fired, just being requested.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: if they didn't act.
<Hobbsee> er, don't act, in a reasonable form of time.
<persia> Hobbsee: I'm confused?  There is an MC decision that Marco should not participate in development, and ask ScottK points out, he has not demonstrated restraint.
<ScottK2> We're way past that
<persia> s/ask/as/
<\sh> now we have divergence
<ScottK2> persia: So we are undoing the one thing that's actually been done to restrain him.
<\sh> really
<\sh> Source: flashplugin-nonfree-pulse
<\sh> which is our libflashsupport ;)
<persia> ScottK: Well, one of the things, but yes, and I'm not attempting to defend that removal.
<ScottK2> persia: I do not have the spare cycles to deal with Kmos or a do nothing MC.
 * Hobbsee emails the ML
<persia> ScottK: Umm.  I agree with you.  I don't wish to see Kmos back.
<\sh> hmmm? what's wrong again with kmos?
<ScottK2> Then fix it.  You're management.  I'm not.
<ScottK2> \sh: The IRC ban has been removed.
<\sh> ScottK2: so he's back in #u-d...
<\sh> I see
<ScottK2> Dunno.  Just know the possibility exists.
<persia> The issue is more that MC doesn't control IRC.  Once I understand why the ban removal was requested, I'll see what needs doing to have it either reinstated or someone to assure me that the lack of a ban will not be a problem.
<ScottK2> I don't see what possible reason we would have for not wanting him banned.
<\sh> 14:27 -!- Kmos [n=gothicx@unaffiliated/kmos]
<\sh> 14:27 -!-  ircname  : Marco Rodrigues
<\sh> 14:27 -!-  channels : #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK2> The rest is just bureacracy
<Hobbsee> \sh: it was a quiet for a long time.
<sebner> \sh: btw, wb
<\sh> TBH, we can't force kmos to not use freenode services, until someone from canonical buys the network ,->, but I would be happy, if we can ignore him only, that's it...all technical solutions will not help us to help him with his social problems
 * Hobbsee shrugs.  it's out of my hands now :)
<ScottK2> \sh: I'm well beyond worrying about his social problems as long as he has them elsewhere.
 * \sh hopes that this is not bringing back any stress into this community :(
<\sh> ScottK2: that's what I mean, we can't k-line him...the only way is to ignore
<ScottK2> \sh: As long as he can't speak.  I don't care if he's in channel.
<ScottK2> It appears to me that the best way to get an IRC ban removed is to make a new LP account and go against what the MC asks.
<persia> Well, LP accounts and IRC bans aren't related, and any attempts at direct contribution from Marco will not currently be well received.
<ScottK2> persia: Just look at action and reaction.  You may separate those in your head, but that's the net effect.
<Hobbsee> mail sent.
<persia> ScottK: These are coincidence, but I can see how they may be linked.
<ScottK2> I agree that the timing is coincidental, but what has happened has happened
<\sh> whooza....nexuiz hit debian incoming
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: the LP account was unrelated.  i've been asked to help figure ways to deal with the ban evasion, too.  i presume you are as well
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: They are separate issues from an Ubuntu management perspective, but the net result is the guy evades the ban and he gets his IRC restored.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: No.  I haven't been asked.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: the two were coincidental.
<ScottK2> Yet what happened happened.
<Hobbsee> sure, but you're putting words into people's mouths, which happen to be accurate, if you insist there's a link.
<Hobbsee> er, which happen *not* to be accurate.
<Hobbsee> which is dangerous
<ScottK2> I don't mean to imply that anything about the timing is intentional.
<\sh> ScottK2: you can always overcome an irc channel ban...
<ScottK2> \sh: Agreed, but that was actually working.  Things have been so much nicer here since.
<\sh> if you don#t hang onto your nick, you just forget about it choose a new one, reg it, push no realname in it...etc.
<ScottK2> I think the whole atmosphere of MOTU has improved.
<ScottK2> Agreed.
<\sh> ScottK2: for sure...
<\sh> ScottK2: but I don't think kmos would leave his nickname behind, just because of ubuntu :)
<\sh> but there was a decision, and this decision is now at stake
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: i think it would be wrong to assume that the MC would not have seen the change since he's left, and not work in the best interest of MOTU to keep it more productive.
<apachelogger> uhm, lintian calls writing GTK instead of GTK+ a spelling-error
<apachelogger> I wonder if it does the same with QT instead of Qt :P
<\sh> apachelogger: if not, send diff ;)
<\sh> but as we have motu release here...
<\sh> ScottK2: Hobbsee sistpoty|work : do we need for this patch (bug #198861) an FFe?
<\sh> bah...ubuto is dead ;)
<\sh> and can't parse data
<\sh> bug #198861
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198861 in claws-mail "There's no flag to enable hildon interface when building for lpia" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198861
<\sh> ah now
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: I'm really not very knowledgeable about all the different councils.  Nor am I particularly interested in the bureacracy and frictions between the various bits that have removed what I consider something very helpful.
<ScottK2> \sh: I'd say not.
<\sh> ScottK2: well, I ported the patch now to 3.3.1 but I'm not sure how I could test it without the hardware (the changes are on input side) ... even with the lpia environment running ... this is not a thing we can test without the hardware
<Hobbsee> \sh: don't think so
<ScottK2> \sh: Is there any regression risk with the patch?
<\sh> ScottK2: well, it changes some behaviour of upstream it looks like...
<\sh> ScottK2: that's why I pushed lool and adilson for an FFe...because I don't really know the difference in this maemo stuff and touchpads
<ScottK2> \sh: If you can test that there's not a regression, then I think actually working would be considered a bonus.
<\sh> s/pads/screens/
<\sh> ScottK2: well, i386,amd64 are running and compiling..no prob...but I can't test on lpia...but ah come on, I'll try to start it in my lpia environment and check its running
 * \sh needs a smoke and has meeting...bbl
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK2> heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK2
<sebner> ahoi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello sebner
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sebner> persia: I should join 10-a-day ;)
<persia> sebner: Don't bother counting.  I've had bugs that took me years to fix, and hours where I could process 100.
<bddebian> persia!!
<persia> bdfreese!!!
<\sh> re
<sebner> persia: no I just like it. It's funny. though after >5 sync requests it's gettin boring ^^
<sebner> wb \sh
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: so now persia gets the blame.
<bddebian> persia: Did you see that I got a working attal uploaded?
<\sh> hey bddebian :)
<persia> bddebian: I saw the upload.  I didn't know it worked.  Congrats!
<\sh> well, 5-bugs-a-day is something for new contributors, I see it as a challenge...but funny to see, that pitti e.g. is participating ;)
<\sh> Hobbsee: /window 13
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> fail.
<\sh> what I wanted to say...
<\sh> Hobbsee: please review bug #204016 (I want to have it from my todo list) and
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204016 in zend-framework "[FFe] zend-framework 1.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204016
<\sh> and it wasn't window 13 but 14...
<sebner> Are bad copyright informations a reason for syncing a new version?
<slytherin> sebner: sure why not?
<sebner> slytherin: that's why I asked ;)
<persia> sebner: Depends on how bad.  In most cases, yes, as correct copyright attribution is required for most of the licenses we use, and otherwise it becomes undistributable.
<sebner> persia: in debian it's marked as "Important"
<persia> sebner: That is typically not enough to make it undistributable.  See http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer#severities.  I'd recommend first closing all the critical bugs, then grave, and going down the list that way.
<sebner> persia: hmm. ^^ I choose bugs by hazard ^^
<slytherin> persia: FYI ... I will be able to find enough time tomorrow and day after that. I am planning to fix some FTBFS and also planning to update bluez-gnome. Please let me know if you think there is anything more important pending.
<persia> slytherin: FTBFS, rcbugs, and NBS are the most important, from my point of view.  Updates should be avoided unless there is some critical regression or bugfix that we need.
<slytherin> persia: it is bug fix release only. But now sure if corresponding bugs have been logged in LP
<persia> slytherin: bugfix updates are good.  The importance of such an update is strongly related to the importance of the fixed bugs.
<slytherin> persia: Ok. Let's talk in my night. Can you please tell me your timezone?
<persia> UTC+9
<slytherin> persia: Cool. Mine is +5:30. Not much difference. :-)
<slytherin> persia: Are you located in Australia?
<sebner> persia: Bedtime :P . to make you happy I'll take the grave ones from now on :)
<persia> slytherin: Tokyo
<sistpoty|work> geser: ghc6 finally made it on sparc, I guess we'll only need some give-backs now for the libs :)
<persia> sebner: If you can close all the grave ones, Hardy will be much improved :)
<sebner> persia: I only against all grave ones? ^^
<sebner> *alone
<persia> sebner: Don't be alone then.  There are 207 other people in the channel: I suspect if you were willing to explain the process, quite a few would be happy to help.
<sebner> persia: don't steal me the fun :P I have 1 month left :D
<persia> sebner: There's all the Severe bugs too, don't forget.  And if you run out of those, there's all of the really-fix-it bugs as well...
<sebner> persia: ^^ yeah I know. It was just a joke. But also mind to search people for clearing u-u-s :P
<DktrKranz2> oh noooo! more merges from sebner :)
<sebner> DktrKranz2: hrhr
<sebner> DktrKranz2: How many did I today so far?
<DktrKranz2> dunno, but queue is +4 long since last time, and there are yours :)
<sebner> well
<sebner> I should be ~10 now ^^
<sebner> persia: I love ubuntuwire :) thx for the hint
 * DktrKranz2 hides
<sebner> DktrKranz2: yeah 99% are syncs. I suppose easy ones ^^
<persia> sebner: Just remember to document the RC bug in the sync request bug description: it makes it a lot easier for the sponsor.
<sebner> persia: damn. I have to edit 10 bugs now ^^
<sebner> persia: But it doesn't matter. DktrKranz2 is willing to approve all :P
<persia> sebner: It does matter, because the archive admin needs to approve it, and the release team will want the documentation for review if there are any complications.
 * sebner seems to suck at making jokes :\
<geser> sistpoty|work: good, wasn't there already a giveback of haskell-* on sparc because I've got some emails about build failures on sparc?
<sistpoty|work> geser: yes, but not all came trough as it seems
<sistpoty|work> Hobbsee: can you give back packages? if so, please give back haskell-regex-base on sparc, thanks
<sebner> geser: I merges haskell-opengl and it built fine on sparc
<sebner> *merged
<sistpoty|work> geser: seems like some libraries (e.g. haskell-regex-base) have versioned depends on the transitioned libraries. Hence I guess that soyuz marked that build as failed (conflicting ghc6 versions in build-dependencies) instead of dep-wait and probably won't autorecover from this
<sistpoty|work> don't have versioned depends even
<RainCT> dholbach: thanks for your heads up (for the packaging jam) :)
<jpatrick> RainCT: heads up?
<RainCT> jpatrick: https://lists.lafarga.cpl.upc.edu/pipermail/ubuntucat-equip/2008-March/001024.html
<jpatrick> RainCT: let's go and make it rock \o/
<dholbach> "En Daniel està content per això del Packaging Jam" :-)
 * dholbach hugs RainCT and jpatrick
 * jpatrick hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> I'm sure it's going to be great :)
 * jpatrick goes to read the links
<\sh> RainCT: wine has the correct catalan translations now?
 * RainCT hugs dholbach back
<RainCT> \sh: yes, thanks :)
<dholbach> jpatrick: I hope they're worthwhile - if there's anything that needs improvement let me know
<\sh> RainCT: just wanted to know :) great
<jpatrick> dholbach: it simply looks great
<dholbach> bring it on! :)
<dholbach> when is it going to be?
<RainCT> dholbach: the 26th april
<dholbach> RainCT, jpatrick: where are you announce it?
<RainCT> dholbach: (during our Hardy release party :))
<jpatrick> dholbach: haven't yet, RainCT just mailed the LoCo teams mailing list to see if people were interested
<sebner> RainCT: Gbrainy is in incoming. fine :D
<RainCT> dholbach: Beside that mail, I'll blog about it (in Catalan), and as you've seen it has a page in the wiki (linked from the Release Party's page)
<RainCT> sebner: yes, bugged my sponsor this morning :)
 * RainCT hugs slomo__ 
 * sebner hugs slomo__ too :)
<sebner> \sh: even better. nexuiz is in incoming :D :D :D
<dholbach> RainCT: also get it on MOTU/Events and the google map :)
<RainCT> dholbach: ah yes, it's in MOTU/Events already :)
<dholbach> SUPER
<dholbach> you guys are pretty well organised :)
<RainCT> thanks :)
<jpatrick> :-)
<sebner> Hardy will rock. Hardy will have nexuiz 2.4 :D :D :D
<RainCT> heh
<RainCT> nexuiz.. tried that like a year ago but don't remember about it... does it have a pointer to know where you shot? :P
<sebner> RainCT: xD yes
<\sh> sebner: yepp...19:52 UTC it will hit the archive pools...so tonight I'm filing sync reqs
<RainCT> sebner: ok, then I might try it again :P
 * sebner hugs \sh 
<sebner> RainCT: hrhr
<\sh> sebner: well, anyways, testbuilding the debian version before I file
<sebner> \sh: yeah ^^ but it will be in hardy (veryl likely) and that makes me happy
<RainCT> sebner: I've seen more than one of those games without one.. It was impossible to shot at the right place lol
<sebner> RainCT: rofl ^^ but I'm excited. I'm interested in the changes from 2.3 > 2.4
<\sh> sebner: the new starters screen looks like the scale plugin from compiz or apple
<\sh> sebner: sadly, nexuiz doesn't work with compiz and it crashes..so be sure to disable desktop effects
<sebner> \sh: not started by default ..
<jpatrick> dholbach: one thing, how do I add a location to Google Maps?
<dholbach> jpatrick: do you have a gmail account? if not, I can add the address for you
<jpatrick> dholbach: davies.jpatrick
<dholbach> you search for an address until the bubble pops-up
<dholbach> then you can click on the  "add to map"  link
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> or on the left hand side it is
<slomo__> siretart: yay, yet another new ffmpeg ;)
<siretart> slomo__: well, it's not actually 'new'. it rather the upload of accumulated bugfixes
<siretart> slomo__: btw, are you in the pkg-multimedia group?
<slomo__> siretart: yes, still looks good :)
<slomo__> siretart: nope
<RainCT> dholbach: «We could not save your changes because editing is currently not allowed in this country» :S
<dholbach> WHAT?!
<dholbach> can you give me the address and I'll add it? :)
<RainCT> dholbach: Carrer Santa Teresa, núm. 3-5. 08140 - Caldes de Montbui
<jdong> RainCT: what told you that?
<RainCT> dholbach: Name of place: Biblioteca Municipal, Website: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/FestaHardy/PackagingJam
<RainCT> jdong: Google Maps
<jdong> RainCT: cool! :D
<jdong> GRRRRRRRRR
 * jdong contains his boiling blood....
<jdong> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/191796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191796 in gutsy-backports "Please backport firefox-3.0 3.0~b4 final" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jdong> read the last comment.
 * jdong cries and cuts himself...
<ScottK> jdong: You could suggest he file a removal bug for firefox and everyone do it that way.
<jdong> lol
<rockstar_> ScottK, ha!
<RainCT> lol
<dholbach> RainCT, jpatrick: added :-))))
<RainCT> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> more Packaging Jams!
 * ScottK2 is still waiting for the bugfix jam.
<sebner> ScottK: start now :P
<dholbach> ScottK2: I'm planning to hold them in Berlin regularly soon :)
<ScottK2> dholbach: Sounds good.
<dholbach> I guess it'll happen for intrepid :)
<jpatrick> dholbach: thanks :)
<emgent> dholbach: i worked in bug #157406 because Raúl Pedrochedont reply to
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157406 in smarty "gosa: vanilla installation results in "Call to undefined function get_template_path()" when accesing URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157406
<emgent> your comment.
<emgent> can I attack debdiffs or i should wait author comment ?
<emgent> s/reply/dont reply/
<slomo__> siretart: is the plan to focus on that svn snapshot for unstable first and then maybe update to a newer one? or do you focus on updating to a newer one first?
<dholbach> emgent: do it :)
<emgent> cool
<siretart> slomo__: we currently focus on getting an newer snapshot ready for experimental. this will require new processing
<RainCT> is there something wrong with intel cards and compiz on hardy or is it just me? :P
<sebner> dholbach: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/12477.html
<dholbach> nice
<sebner> dholbach: ubuntu »Bug Squashing Party« in berlin led by daniel holbach :P
<dholbach> have some great easter days
<sebner> dholbach: you too :)
<sebner> dholbach: but no easter bugs :P
<dholbach> see you guys!
<sebner> hf! :)
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<AstralJava> What about easter bunnies?
<slytherin> Can any of the buildd admins give back nautilus-share?
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Can you please give back nautilus-share?
<geser> slytherin: better ask in #ubuntu-devel about give-backs
<slytherin> geser: tried, no one answering there? Can you tell me name of any buildd admins?
<geser> slytherin: I usually ask Mithrandir or pitti, but both seem to be away
<RainCT> is there some script to ack sync requests?
<slytherin> geser: I will ask them anyway. They will do when they come back
<sebner> RainCT: do you want to ACK my ones? ^^
<RainCT> sebner: yeh :)
<RainCT> doing that right now
<sebner> RainCT: hmm I made 15 contributions today. Have fun ^^
<sebner> RainCT: And trust is good but control is better. So no script! :)
<Iulian> It seems that RainCT is having some fun tonight ;)
<sebner> Iulian: everybody is invited ;)
<Iulian> Free party?
<sebner> Bug party :P
<Iulian> Ah
<Iulian> :)
<RainCT> heh
<james_w> a bitesize important bug if anyone wants it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/196846
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196846 in git-core "gitk requires wish8.5 but depends on tk8.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Iulian> sebner: Ohh, you're the boy from hell, didn't notice that you've changed your nick. :)
<Iulian> God bless Launchpad.
<sebner> Iulian: ^^ you know me? Why did you notice?
<Iulian> sebner: Why did I notice? can't answer that question. ;)
<sebner> Iulian: xD
<sebner> RainCT: Great. 1 done. 14 remaining :)
<macd> denconf has a notification type called teletype that works as I expect it to, but there is no way to set this as the type when doing dpkg-reconfigure debconf, can I set this anywhere else to be the default type?
<RainCT> omg is python-launchpad-bugs slow :P
 * RainCT decides he won't write a script :P
<RainCT> sebner: btw, are you going to file sync requests for all packages with "some fixes"? :P
<LaserJock> anybody seen norsetto or sistpoty lately?
<RainCT> LaserJock: sispoty was around some hours ago
<RainCT> *sistpoty
<RainCT> LaserJock: actually, he left 50 minutes ago
<LaserJock> hmm
<sebner> RainCT: maybe :P They are on ubuntuwire with "grave" and "serious" so don't complain :P
<sebner> LaserJock: I haven't seen norsetto recently here. I always write him mials
<sebner> *mails
<LaserJock> sebner: are you talking about gchempaint?
<sebner> Lamego: and about the 10 other sync requests ^^
<sebner> Lamego: ah sry
<sebner> LaserJock: same message.
<LaserJock> dang, that's a lot of bugs
<LaserJock> :(
<sebner> LaserJock: well, persia told me to clean ubuntuwire. So I'm doing it ^^
<sebner> RainCT: you are fast :)
<LaserJock> well, I'm slightly worried about the Ubuntu Archive queue we're building up
<sebner> LaserJock: O_o I don't think 1 contributor (I) is building up the whole queue ...
<LaserJock> sebner: I never said you were
<LaserJock> I'm speaking in general
<sebner> LaserJock: ah :)
<LaserJock> the gfortran transition in particular could be interesting
<LaserJock> for instance I need to sync packages that depend on other package that need to be synced that depend on still other packages that need to be synced
<LaserJock> I *was* gonna wait until the first were synced and then request the next, and so on
<LaserJock> but if Ubuntu Archive's turn-around time is not gonna be great then I should maybe do all the requests now and look after the dep-waits if need be
<sebner> LaserJock: how many are working at archive guys acutally?
<LaserJock> I think there are roughly 5 that do the sync processing, 1 for each day
<LaserJock> but as this is a really busy time I'm not sure how much they're gonna be able to process
 * RainCT wonders why TV gets worse every day :P
<sebner> RainCT: a message from God to watch less tv, stay healthy and work for ubuntu :)
<sebner> LaserJock: I suppose all are Canoncial employees?
<LaserJock> sebner: not all, but most
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<slytherin> fix for sugar-pippy-activity FTBFS - bug 204363
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204363 in sugar-pippy-activity "[patch] Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204363
<sebner> LaserJock: well. except sarah ^^
<LaserJock> slangasek: were archive admins processing the queue during Beta Freeze?
 * RainCT also wonders why syncs have to be done by archive admins
<LaserJock> why wouldn't they?
<slangasek> LaserJock: processing which queue? there are many :)
<slangasek> the unapproved queue was getting processed, though I don't think it has been in the past 12-18 hours
<RainCT> slangasek: bugs to which ubuntu-archive is subscribed
<LaserJock> slangasek: the sync queue
<slangasek> I don't know
<LaserJock> and backport queue and the removal queue .. :-)
<slangasek> I didn't have any free cycles to handle my own archive day on Monday
<slangasek> and I haven't looked at it since
<LaserJock> that was my guess, busy time for people
<slangasek> also, there are only 4 of us on rotation, Thursday is a freebie day
<LaserJock> ah
<slangasek> (which means: upload on Sunday so it's not an issue ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> slangasek: do happen to have any rough idea how many bug you can process in an archive day?
 * RainCT hopes that he isn't supposed to read the complete changelog from bug #204244 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204244 in snort "Please sync snort 2.7.0-13 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204244
<sebner> RainCT: go go go :P
<slangasek> LaserJock: nope
<slangasek> LaserJock: more when we're not in a freeze and I have to tread more carefully
<LaserJock> RainCT: it's a good idea to read it
<LaserJock> slangasek: sure
<jdong> RainCT: that's not nearly as bad as some of the debdiffs I've submitted before :)
<jdong> RainCT: my Xgl one two release cycles ago was on the order of MB's, post-feature-freeze
<sebner> jdong: huh? I'm responsible for the snort sync. so what's so bad?
<jdong> sebner: just there's a relatively big changelog introduced by the sync; nothing inherently bad just overwhelming for those who have to review it
<sebner> RainCT: we simply should sync it more often :)
<sebner> jdong: possible solution?
<RainCT> jdong: heh
<jdong> sebner: I like that solution :)
<sebner> jdong: ^^ but if you say that it's hard for the reviewer ...
<sebner> jdong: ah you mean to sync it more often?
<jdong> sebner: right. Or highlight out any changelog entries you think would be signifcant to the reviewer to look at
<jdong> ScottK2: shameless prod for firefox 3 backport :)
<LaserJock> well, it is nice to read the whole thing
<LaserJock> in case something important has changed
<nxvl> can someone explain me how the XubuntuY.Z versions work
<nxvl> y know that on debian a package versioned by -X is versiones as -X.Y if it is a NM upload
<nxvl> but on ubuntu why to we use ubuntuX.Y?
<nxvl> in which cases i mean
<slangasek> nxvl: in cases that someone is misreading the guidelines, I think :)
<nxvl> mm
<sebner> wb sistpoty
<nxvl> slangasek: i think there must be a why
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sistpoty> re sebner
<slangasek> nxvl: I don't believe so
<slangasek> nxvl: I think it's just people thinking they should follow the Debian NMU versioning scheme when they shouldn't
<nxvl> slangasek: couldn't be for security updates?
<slangasek> well, versioning of security updates has special considerations since the version numbers have to still come out in order, yes
<slangasek> I don't remember seeing the ubuntuX.Y for security updates, but I also haven't looked too closely
<nxvl> i have see it for first time today on mysql (gutsy)
<nxvl> slangasek: jdong has just answer, it is for security & stable uploads
<slangasek> right
<sebner> Would any MOTU unsubscribe u-u-s from bug #197425 ? Thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197425 in streamtuner "Merge streamtuner 0.99.99-11 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197425
<nxvl> sebner: we has reach BF long time ago
<nxvl> sebner: that's the why
<nxvl> err
<nxvl> DF
<sistpoty> freeflying: can you attach a diffstat/diff of upstream changelog, build log and install log for bug #193676? Thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193676 in lunar-applet "Please sync lunar-applet 1.8-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193676
<sebner> nxvl: DF?
<sistpoty> freeflying: (and then set the bug back to new)
<nxvl> sebner: Debian Import Freeze
<nxvl> sebner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<sebner> nxvl: ehm I don't really know what you want to tell me
<nxvl> sebner: that in this part of the release circle we don't import from debian anymore
<nxvl> sebner: unless it's a critical import including a security or critical bug fix
<sebner> nxvl: and what has this todo with my wish that a motu unscribe u-u-s from this bug report?
<nxvl> sebner: that the u-u-s won't sponsor it until intrepid import time comes
<nxvl> and that will be on May the 1st
<sebner> nxvl: It's a normal merge. they would sponsor it. and I said a motu should UNSUBSCRIBE
<nxvl> oh!
<nxvl> sorry fot that
<nxvl> i din't read good
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> np
<nxvl> i thought you where asking why HAS it been unsuscribed
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> DktrKranz: buona sera
<DktrKranz> sebner, G.A.
<siretart> slomo__: jdong: FYI, I've just uploaded our work in progress ffmpeg-free package to the motumedia PPA for hardy.
<sebner> DktrKranz: :) RainCT did a lot of work on my packages ;)
<DktrKranz> God bless RainCT
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> DktrKranz: no plans for overtaking? ^^
<siretart> slomo__: jdong the idea is now to fixup that package, and reupload all reverse dependencies of ffmpeg with bumped build depends
 * siretart off for today, though. cu tomorrow!
<DktrKranz> sebner, it depends... did you already take every RC bug? :)
<sebner> siretart: good night
<DktrKranz> if not, I'll have some :P
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> DktrKranz: btw, would you mind unsubrice u-u-s from bug #197425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197425 in streamtuner "Merge streamtuner 0.99.99-11 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197425
<jdong> siretart: fun :) sweet
<slytherin> Can anyone review debdiff for sugar-pippy-activity FTBFS?
<RainCT> DktrKranz: anything new about tapiir?
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I'll push it again
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I answered you earlier, but I think I had IRC lag, so you probably haven't seen my reply :)
<sistpoty> pochu: can you attach a diffstat/install log/build log for bug #199218 please? thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199218 in emesene "[FeatureFreeze Exception] Please sync emesene (universe) 1.0~r1137-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199218
 * RainCT hasn't seen it
<sebner> sistpoty: nice reply. Are you looking for motu which is member in ubuntu studio-dev or just a member of ubuntu studio-dev?
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I supposed so. I had problems with pbuilder: http://debomatic.linuxdc.it/unstable/logs/update.20080319_2256
<sistpoty> sebner: I'm looking for someone responsible for audacious from ubuntustudio (just asked on #ubuntustudio, not too sure if that's the right channel though)
<sebner> sistpoty: ah ok. and if you can't find one we should ask persia (he is in this team)
<ScottK2> sistpoty: TheMuso is invovled in ubuntu-studion and motu-release, so I'd point at him.
<ScottK2> persia is currently sleeping
<sebner> ScottK: we already tried
<sistpoty> ScottK2: yes, he would be my preference as well :)
<sebner> ScottK: yeah but we are waiting since days so a few hours more or less doesn't matter since we can't find someone other
<DktrKranz> RainCT, I'm trying again
<DktrKranz> RainCT, on sid it's OK:  http://debomatic.linuxdc.it/unstable/result/tapiir_0.7.1-9build1/tapiir_0.7.1-9build1_i386.build
<sistpoty> ScottK2, Hobbsee: any objections, that I hand bug #202468 over to the mozilla team (and unsubscribe motu-release)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202468 in ubuntu "FFe: update swfdec-* to 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202468
<DktrKranz> RainCT, so we need to check if our library is broken :)
<tbf> hmm... my package seems to waste alot of time on dh_scrollkeeper during installation...
<tbf> is it possible to tell dh_scrollkeeper, that there really just is an english variant of the manual?
<sistpoty> sebner: do you have a package for testing ready for xmoto? *g*
<sistpoty> sebner: nevermind, I'll just test-build myself and will do intense testing now ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: hrmpf. I asked friends and nobody wanted it. So it's not on my PPA. But locally
<sebner> sistpoty: and thx for testing :)
<sistpoty> sebner: heh
<tbf> sistpoty, superm1, RainCT: so after hackfest delay and some more testing i've uploaded gnome-lirc-properties 0.2.5 to REVU.
<tbf> ...the webservice at fluendo.com also is working now.
<tbf> uch? 0.2.5-0ubuntu1 <= 0.2.5rc3-0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<azeem> yes
<tbf> lool: so which would have been the proper name?
<azeem> 0.2.5~rc3-0ubuntu1
<tbf> azeem: uch.
 * tbf starts to get bad dreams from packaging...
<sebner> sistpoty: can you give me already a statement?
<sistpoty> sebner: not yet, I just installed my test-builded packages, but was looking at a few more bugs before testing ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: oh. k
<sebner> sistpoty: but if you're just playing the whole time it doesn't matter. I like that game too :P
<sistpoty> sebner: heh
<sistpoty> sebner: the second level seems buggy, (I can't go to the left, were the flower is, seems like an invisible wall :P)
<sebner> sistpoty: you need pratice, pratice, practice :P
<sistpoty> sebner: heh, I was good at xmoto... once, when I was still young *g*
<sebner> sistpoty: there isn't a "second" level. you can download thousands of levels
<sebner> sistpoty: xmoto exits since 20 years? O_o :P :P :P
<sistpoty> sebner: second (which comes after you choose all levels, and give up on the first once *g*)
<sistpoty> :P
<sebner> hrhr
<lool> tbf: You found out I think
<sebner> sistpoty: I play it everyday. well. I try 5-6 levels. then I always loose and quit xD
<tbf> lool: well, azeem told me....
<lool> tbf: Usually, append ~something for a backport to an older dist or a pre-upload of something that will be uploaded properly later on
<tbf> ...that i messed up that ppa once again
<lool> And +something when deriving from somewhere and changing things
<sebner> sistpoty: YEAH YEAH!!!  ACK ACK ACK for audacious-* :D :D :D
<sistpoty> sebner: yes, I've asked in #ubuntustudio-devel ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: this is the right channel I suppose ^^ Thanks. Just waiting for persia then :)
<sistpoty> sebner: btw.: why the change in xmoto.desktop?
<tbf> lool: would debuild even pickup a gnome-lirc-properties-0.2.5~rc3.orig.tar.gz tarball?
<sebner> sistpoty: bug #196878
<sistpoty> sebner: the tryexec seems unnecessary to me, and the debian icon (w.o. suffix) seems also better to me (then you can override it with any image with the same name)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196878 in xmoto "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196878
<ScottK2> tbf: It should.
<sebner> ScottK: ah you have also ACK rights *GG*
<sistpoty> sebner: but xmoto.desktop doesn't have any change in regards to that bug (I'm not talking about xmoto-edit.desktop)
<lool> tbf: Sure, why not?
<tbf> lool: cause all that artificial version numbers look like black magic to me? :-D
<sebner> sistpoty: well, this upload introduced the change in the xmoto.desktop file. I kept this change while merging
<tbf> ScottK2, lool: but indeed it seems to pick it up
<sistpoty> sebner: then merge intelligent ;)
<lool> tbf: So "~" is just a magic way to say it's a snapshot and will sort prior to whatever before
<lool> tbf: e.g. 1.0~rc2 is << than 1.0
<lool> That's about the only trick
<tbf> lool: yup
<ScottK2> We use the same magic for backports.
<sebner> sistpoty: you could also say. Damn the previous uploader ;)
<lool> tbf: I wrote a short UME specific wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/PpaVersioning
<tbf> well.... now i just have to figure out, how to cleanup the ppa timely
<lool> Perhaps it helps you
<sistpoty> sebner: heh
<tbf> ah! dpkg --compare-versions 1.3-2 '<<' 1.3-3 --- nice
<sebner> sistpoty: want a new debdiff?
<sistpoty> sebner: you'll need a 2nd ack from motu-release first, don't you? (otherwise yes, because I'd then sponsor it)
<sebner> sistpoty: I don't see a difference in waiting for a ACK for uploading now a new one. Maybe except 1 min work if it gets refused (what's not likely)
<sebner> sistpoty: + or making
<tbf> ah, seems i did something right: package removal request worked for me this time
<sistpoty> sebner: well, the difference for me is, that if you got a 2nd ACK, I could just upload ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: than it's even better if I upload a new one (already prepared)
<sistpoty> heh
<RainCT> DktrKranz: the strange thing is that I can build it locally (with the library from Hardy)
<albert23> RainCT: tapiir is missing libxext-dev. config.log says: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext. With libxext-dev installed, tapiir builds.
<RainCT> I've to go
<RainCT> albert23: thanks, will look at that then
<sebner> RainCT: good night and thanks for you work :)
<RainCT> sebner: np:)
<DktrKranz> damn... I lost RainCT
<sebner> DktrKranz: now it's you turn :P
<tbf> sistpoty: ok, the package also is "all" instead of "any" now - stupid me
<sistpoty> tbf: I'll take a look, once I've finished going through motu-release bugs
<tbf> sistpoty: thanks alot
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ping
<sebner> LaserJock: something to complain :)
<LaserJock> certainly not ;-)
<sebner> LaserJock: that's fine :) ^^
<sistpoty> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> sistpoty: were you wanting me to ack the gchempaint sync or discuss the FFe merits or ?
<LaserJock> I can do both I suppose ;-)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: just wanted to know, what you think about the FFe... if it's a straigth ack, am fine as well :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I think we should do the FFe
<sistpoty> LaserJock: great :)
<LaserJock> the upstream is very good about making bug-fix only releases
<LaserJock> the 0.8.x series is done in a stable branch and there aren't features added
<sistpoty> LaserJock: btw., sorry for subscribing you to the wrong bug in the first place, I really messed up with open tabs
<LaserJock> sistpoty: no problem at all
<LaserJock> I get enough bugmail that it was hardly noticeable
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> although I am wondering about the bugmail generated by the gfortran transition bug
<LaserJock> bug contacts for any of the packages affected are irreversibly subscribed to the bug
<LaserJock> I'm gonna see if we can make it so that bug contacts can unsub from specific bugs
<sebner> good night folks :)
<RAOF> Right!  I've got me an LVM snapshot of my root.  It's time to play "git bisect xorg-server"!
<StevenK> RAOF: To do what?
<RAOF> StevenK: To see when bug #194214 was introduced.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<RAOF> Somewhere between 1.4 & now :)
<Fujitsu> RAOF: I wish you good luck. That bug is annoying.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Yup.  That's why I'm hunting it :)
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Did you see the last comment in that bug, narrowing down the versions?
<RAOF> Hm, no I didn't.
<RAOF> Oh, right.  No, I knew that.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-21
<sistpoty> doko: thanks a lot for your comments on bug #192887 !
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192887 in ubuntu "FeatureFreeze exception request for sun-javadb" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192887
 * sistpoty is off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<bddebian> Heya gang
<protonchris> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello protonchris
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: done, and yes i can give back
<Hobbsee> slytherin: (done)
<Hobbsee> geser: i have backscroll and highlights.  it's OK
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Howdie :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: good luck!  hope you find that before release!
<Hobbsee> hey RAOF
<Hobbsee> annoying that most people have left before i got to respond to them, though
<RAOF> git bisect: 10 revisions to go.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Out of how many?
<RAOF> 20 :)
<RAOF> It seems to have been introduced pretty quickly after 1.4 was released.
<RAOF> I would have liked to test git head first, but that seems to be a real pain to build.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: woot!  keep going :)
<RAOF> git bisect: 5 to go.
<protonchris> RAOF: you're an animal :)
<RAOF> Well, not really.  That's a single data point (yay binary search!)
<RAOF> git bisect: 2 to go.  I hope these results aren't invalidated by another bug I'm running into while testing :/
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
<RAOF> Czessi-m: Thanks very much for that: very useful :(
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
<RAOF> !away > Czessi-m
 * Czessi-m is back.
<RAOF> ...and Ubutu can get an automated reply message :)
<Czessi-m> sorry, wrong checkbox select in konversation
<RAOF> :)
<Fujitsu> Why don't we remove that feature from our Konversation builds? It's useless.
<Hobbsee> because people occasionallyl like it?
<RAOF> But those people are wrong, and should be shunned.
<ScottK2> There are non-Ubuntu IRC channels.
 * RAOF wills this git revision to build.  Build, damnit!
 * RAOF hates on X developers commiting code that doesn't build.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> you mean you want *building* code?  sheesh, you're asking a lot!
<RAOF> It would make it easier for me to help them, yes :P
<emgent> :P
<emgent> heya gang
<RAOF> Woo.  One more good build.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: How many revisions could it be in now?
<RAOF> 2, apparently.
<RAOF> 2 to check, at least.  Having to skip a bunch of revisions that didn't build hasn't helped.
<RAOF> Hah!  Actually, _none_.
<RAOF> Right.  Time to update that bug.
<RAOF> Between a working revision and a known bad revision there are 4 revisions that fail to build.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: try harder, then.
<slytherin> Anyone willing to sponsor FTBFS fix for sugar-pippy-activity?
<RAOF> Aww, curses.  The binary blob doesn't work with xserver git.
<slytherin> any universe sponsors here?
<RAOF> slytherin: You're after sugar-pippy-activity?
<slytherin> RAOF: :-)
<RAOF> Want to give me a URL?
<slytherin> RAOF: bug 204363
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204363 in sugar-pippy-activity "[patch] Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204363
 * RAOF 's system is now decidedly non-Hardy.  But, man, xorg 1.5 is fast.
<StevenK> RAOF: How did the bisecting go?
<RAOF> StevenK: Not bad, not well.  There are 4 git revisions which fail to build between the last known-good revision and the first known-bad revision.
<RAOF> Also, I can't reproduce that bug on my system with the git xserver, because the binary blob doesn't work on the git xserver.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Got an Intel machine you can test on?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Umm, not really.
<RAOF> It suddenly occurs to me that there's a macbook sitting opposite me...
<RAOF> So, technically, I *could* fire up a livecd on there, build xorg git, and give it a whirl.
<RAOF> Hm, I could try DRM2 at the same time :)
<Fujitsu> If not, I can test it.
<RAOF> That'd probably be easier.
<Fujitsu> Do you have an i386 deb?
<RAOF> Building the stack on a livecd doesn't sound like a barrel of monkeys.
<Fujitsu> Not really, no.
<RAOF> I've got an i386 deb of libdrm git, but I've been doing all this on the bare filesystem (on an LVM snapshot, to preserve my root).
<sebner> morning folks :)
<sebner> persia: around?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: To build xserver git you need to check out a new x11proto-input, you'll need libdrm git, and mesa git.
<RAOF> I *could* build you packages of all this for you, if you want, but it's probably easier for you to do so?
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Right, I can build all that myself, and am on LVM.
<Fujitsu> If you tell me where to get the stuff, and and craziness needed to build.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: You'll need: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa (to pass to the --with-mesa-source configure option of xserver)
 * Fujitsu snapshots and modifies fstab.
<RAOF> You may well need to build a newer intel driver: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<RAOF> ...which will need: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libpciaccess
<Fujitsu> Oh dear, OK.
<RAOF> You'll need git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/proto/inputproto to build the xserver
<RAOF> And git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm also, both to build the xserver and to get the new intel drm module.
<Fujitsu> Do I just git clone those?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> You might want to use my PPA package of libdrm, though.  You'll need to grab the source to build the intel DRM module (I don't build that), but the rest should be easier.
<RAOF> Oh, and then you'll actually need xserver git: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/xserver
<Fujitsu> So... that's 6, or did I miss one?
<RAOF> No, that's it.
<RAOF> You _may_ have to copy xserver/hw/xfree86/common/xf86cvt.c from a different xserver source package in order to build properly; I'm not sure if that was something wrong on my end or if it's a problem with git.
<RAOF> It's really very easy to build xserver git</sarcasm>.
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<RAOF> On the plus side, you'll get to try out DRM2, TTM, and all that goodness :)
<Fujitsu> No insane (ie. non ./configure; make; make install) build systems?
<RAOF> No.  It's all autotools.  And ./autogen.sh calls configure, so you can just call that.
<Fujitsu> Aha, thanks.
<Fujitsu> What's new in DRM2 and TTM?
<RAOF> Compiz + opengl doesn't suck any more; EXA is blazing fast.
<RAOF> Basically, all the rendering glitches go away and everything gets magically faster.
<RAOF> Here's the xserver autogen line you probably want to use (replacing Temp/mesa with where you've cloned mesa git): ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-xorg --with-mesa-source=$HOME/Temp/mesa ...
<RAOF> ... --with-default-font-path="/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" --with-serverconfig-path=/etc/X11/xserver --with-rgb-path=/etc/X11/rgb --enable-freetype --with-xkb-path=/usr/share/X11/xkb ...
<RAOF> ... --with-xkb-output=/var/lib/xkb
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe I just want to pastebin that :)
<RAOF> http://www.paste2.org/p/16797
 * Fujitsu waits for xserver to clone, then reboots and hopes he snapshotted things properly.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> I plan to blow away this install at some point anyway, so I'm not so totally concerned there :)
<RAOF> slytherin: Any tests I could perform on that package?
<pkern> Do I need FreezeExceptions atm for bug fix syncs from Debian?
<RAOF> pkern: Not unless they introduce new features.
<pkern> RAOF: ok
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Do I actually build mesa, or just point xserver at it?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Just point xserver at it...
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Actually, no.  You'll need to build it, won't you.
<RAOF> Because you'll actually be _using_ mesa for your 3d.
<Fujitsu> Aha, indeed.
<RAOF> Hm... I'm not sure precisely which branch you'll want.  ./autogen.sh --disable-glut should apparently work to build it, though.
<Fujitsu> I was just trying to find out what I needed for GLUT.
<RAOF> GLUT only builds you the xdemos, you probably don't care about it too much.
<Fujitsu> Ah. Right.
<lool> Hi folks; I am about to request syncs for elisa* packages in version 0.3.5 which were completely broken a couple of weeks ago and for which I got green light to push 0.3.4; 0.3.5 is just a followup release with some bug fixes from upstream and only affects some modules
<lool> If you think I need a formal exception, please ack #204555 :)
<Fujitsu> lool: If it's only a bugfix release, no approval is required.
<lool> Ok; /me carries on to ubuntu-archive
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Is xserver meant to take ages to configure, with no output?
<lool> (And thanks:)
<lool> s/:/!
<slytherin> RAOF: Sorry I was away. You can only try it if you have sugar environment installed.
<wolfger> good morning, MOTUs
<wolfger> I've got a question on the PackageUpdate wiki page...
<wolfger> step 4 instructs me to copy the packaging into the new source, but I don't have those files at this point... just the dsc I've downloaded
<wolfger> can somebody point me the right direction on this? I assume it's because I didn't dget the source?
<man-di> wolfger: yes
<man-di> dget downloads all files
<man-di> dsc, orig.tar.gz, diff.gz
<man-di> and with dget -x ... it will also unpack the sources
<wolfger> ok, thanks
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Sorry.  No, xserver too a while to configure for me, but it spewed the usual copious autotools verbiage at me.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: I ended up having the wrong automake, I believe.
<RAOF> Oh.  Right.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: It's building now.
<RAOF> Yay!
<RAOF> I thought I filed a bug against it for 1.10 support, and it was fixed?
<Fujitsu> 1.10 worked.
<Fujitsu> I had 1.7, I think.
<RAOF> Ah.  Crazy old versions :)
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Good luck.  I'm off to sleep.
<Fujitsu> Night RAOF.
<Fujitsu> Thanks for trying to get rid of that bug.
<RAOF> Enlightened self-interest.  Yay open source!
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Iulian> Hey
<\sh> moins
<\sh> hmm..ports.ubuntu.com is slow today :(
<Iulian> Hi \sh
<sebner> \sh: I need you :)
<\sh> sebner: well I needed my sleep first ;) so I just woke up ;)
<\sh> just working down my todo
<sebner> \sh: ^^. nvm. if you have time bug #196878
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196878 in xmoto "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196878
<\sh> sebner: what's up with that?
<sebner> \sh: you introduced a xmoto-edit.desktop -> 1) it doesn't show up in the applications menu 2) upstream doesn't have plans for it. sispoty told me ...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: any more luck?
<\sh> sebner: hmmm..no..there was another package named xmoto-edit at some time, could be a left over
<\sh> sebner: xmoto-edit but was removed
<sebner> \sh: fine. than I can sync new xmoto version from debian :)
<\sh> sebner: just make sure that the .desktop files are valide....test them before with desktop-file-validate
<sebner> \sh: already done ;)
<\sh> sebner: cool
<\sh> oh that's I word we are not able to say anymore since we have a nick named cool ,->
<\sh> s/I/a
<sebner> hrhr
<sebner> \sh: I would have asked you yesterday if you were online ^^
<\sh> sebner: I wanted to do some things after work but I was so tired, that I slept away when I came home and layed down
<sebner> \sh: np ;)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, RAOF: After building and installing all the bits, I have no DRI. :(
<sebner> hoi RainCT
 * jdong has seeded 85GiB worth of beta desktop ISOs :)
<jdong> that's the first time I've went over 100 for a seeding ratio :)
<slytherin> Can anyone please tell me how can I use rsync to update ISO?
<sebner> jdong: ah you reminded me on seeding the hardy final. thx :)
<elmargol> Hi I try to create a vlc pakage using the --enable-mediacontrol-python-bindings setting... and i get a permission problem for /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/vlc.so
<elmargol> any ideas?
<bddebian> HEya gang
<sebner> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hello sebner
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Are you still around?
<elmargol> noone?
<ScottK> elmargol: vlc is in Main.  You might have more luck in #ubuntu-devel.
<elmargol> thx
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ish
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you please ack Bug #204597
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204597 in dkim-milter "FFe for dkim-milter 2.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204597
<geser> Hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya geser
<sebner> ScottK: would you ack bug #202518 and bug #203919 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202518 in audacious "[FFe] Please sync audacious 1.5.0-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202518
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203919 in audacious-plugins "[FFe] Please sync audacious-plugins 1.5.0-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203919
<ScottK> Give me a few minutes and I'll have a look.
<sebner> ScottK: thx :)
<sebner> \sh: already testing nexuiz debian packages? :P
<\sh> sebner: It's on my todo list on point 6 :) and I worked down to point 3 :)
<sebner> \sh: fine. fine :)
<ScottK> sebner: "Pulseaudio-by-default is broken so we should sync it" isn't really a good reason.
<ScottK> sebner: I think you need to go look at the impact of dropping the Ubuntu changes and explain it better.  I'd also like to see a description of the testing you've done.
<ScottK> sebner: From reading the bug, all I know is "Someone said pulse-audio-by-default is broken."
<sebner> ScottK: oh. sry if it's not clear. I tested it. Do you also want to see screenshots?
<ScottK> sebner: I don't see anywhere in the bug where it says you tested it.
<persia> sebner: Good text is always better than screenshots.  While a picture is worth 1000 words, that does make it 1000 times more complicated to understand.
<ScottK> sebner: Also did you test if pulse-audio-by-default is broken?
<sebner> ScottK: yes. both. all. :) Otherwise I wouldn't have changed it to a sync. Sry for not documenting it
<ScottK> sebner: I noticed a whole stack of FFes in my inbox from you that I haven't had time to digest yet.  I'd encourage you to go back on all of them and make sure you describe the testing that was done.
<ScottK> sebner: Now that we're past beta and moving toward RC, we will get pickier about testing and verification.
<ScottK> sebner: Also, with the FFe's you're filing for RC bug fixes, it's probably worth a look (if you didn't) to see if the bug fix can be extracted and applied to our current package rather than jumping to the new upstream.
<sebner> ScottK: yeah sure. audacious is an exception. Most of the other FFe never had remaining ubuntu changes and does have RC bugs
<ScottK> Even the ones with RC bug fixes need testing.
<sebner> ScottK: understood. I will (again) go through all FFe's I filed. Do I attach some words to audacious now?
<ScottK> sebner: Only if you want me to ack it.
<sebner> ScottK: ^^
 * sebner in on the way
<jdstrand> emgent: uploaded #202422
<jdstrand> bug #202422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202422 in smarty "CVE-2008-1066 smarty allows attackers to call arbitrary PHP functions via templates" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202422
<sebner> ScottK: f5, please
<jdstrand> emgent: I am not going to push to soyuz until monday though
<sebner> ScottK: may I also copy this text to the plugins?
<jdstrand> emgent: thanks!
<ScottK> sebner: If you tested them the same.
<sebner> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> sebner: Audacious and plugins approved.
<sebner> ScottK: thank you and sry again. :( Will keep that in mind for the future
<sebner> hoi siretart
<sebner> hoi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sistpoty> sebner: so you're spamming motu-release again :P
<sebner> sistpoty: sry. ScottK already told me. Won't do in future
<sebner> Just after intensive checks
<sistpoty> sebner: heh, if the there are good fixes we should pick up, there's nothing wrong ;)
<ScottK> sistpoty: Would you please ack Bug #204597
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204597 in dkim-milter "FFe for dkim-milter 2.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204597
<sebner> sistpoty: yeah but maybe we can extract that fix instead of always jumping to new upstream
 * sebner is now doing intensive investigations
<persia> sebner: Now that Beta is out, reverse merging is generally preferred, as it is often safer (although jumping may be appropriate sometimes)
<sebner> persia:  :) it's my first beta phase ^^
<ScottK> sebner: What you're doing is very good.  We're just doing some education along the way.  Keep it up.
<sebner> ScottK: btw, for graphicsmagick. Just attach the links. like http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4985
<ubotu> ImageMagick before 6.3.5-9 allows context-dependent attackers to cause a denial of service via a crafted image file that triggers (1) an infinite loop in the ReadDCMImage function, related to ReadBlobByte function calls; or (2) an infinite loop in the ReadXCFImage function, related to ReadBlobMSBLong function calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4985)
<persia> sebner: Understood.  That's why you get pointers rather than complaints :)  Thanks a lot for chasing the RC bugs.
<sistpoty> ScottK: acked
<ScottK> sebner: If you look, you'll see there's a specific place for cve links on the right where you just input the cve number.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Thanks
<sebner> ScottK: ah. great thank you. never used that before :)
<sebner> sistpoty: and also sry to you for such a bad documentation on audacious. Though we talked about it. Nevertheless. sry.
<sistpoty> sebner: heh, no need to apologize
<sebner> Well, a clear style and documentation is always important :)
 * sistpoty just switched to kde4 and seriously considers switching back to kde3 *g*
<sebner> sistpoty: or even better. to gnome :P
<sistpoty> :P
<sebner> persia: np. I also want a *better* ubuntu though I'm not using any software which is on ubuntuwire and has RC bugs :)
<ScottK> sebner: Gnome is better only if you happen to like Gnome.  Not all of us feel that way.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: yeah, it's a bit like that...
<ScottK> sistpoty: kde4 is for enthusiasts at this point IMO, not actual use.
<sebner> ScottK: yeah. because of that I used ":P" which means that's only a joke :)
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: well, it's nice and everything and I don't have real big problems, but it feels somehow unorganized (maybe I'm just too used to kde3 *g*)
<ScottK> sebner: Understood.  If I thought you were serious you'd have got a much grumpier reply.
<sebner> ScottK: ^^. Nevertheless I should avoid to joking in english. It's simple not working
<StevenHarperUK> Hi I have new candidate https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easycrypt/+bug/203145 that has got an ack for its release freeze bug   https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/204073 does it need any more action from me please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204073 in easycrypt "FeatureFreeze Exceptions for easycrypt-0.2.2.8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUK: You have an approved Feature Freeze exception.  It's still up to you to get an upload sponsored.
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: please give back haskell-edison on sparc, thanks!
<StevenHarperUK> Its already in hardy - is an upload sponsored a different thing
<StevenHarperUK> it new candidate
<StevenHarperUK> *its a
<ScottK2> siretart: Ping.  I'd like to discuss SE Linux packages when you have a moment.
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUK: I'm confused.  It's already uploaded?
<siretart> ScottK2: what's up?
<StevenHarperUK> 0.2.2.6 is already in hardy - I need to get 0.2.2.8 up during the freeze
<ScottK2> siretart: Did you see manoj being upset that we forked the SE Linux packages yesterday?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: done
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: thanks!
<StevenHarperUK> as TrueCrypt 5.1 has Finally been released, so it actaully works on Hardy
<ScottK2> siretart: I thought when we talked about SE Linux at UDS there was consensus not to do that, but we seem to have.
<StevenHarperUK> 0.2.2.6 doesnt work on Hardy at all
<StevenHarperUK> 0.2.2.8 does perfectly
<StevenHarperUK> I thought I had to get a Feature Freeze exception to get it updated
<StevenHarperUK> I have done that
<StevenHarperUK> Is there now another step?
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUK: Yes.  It has to be uploaded.  For that you need sponsorship since IIRC you aren't a MOTU.
<siretart> ScottK2: well, I *think* it went like this: Manoj updated his packages pretty late, and was pretty unresponsive when the tresys guys worked on selinux in ubuntu
<ScottK2> Right.  He was practically MIA for a while.
<siretart> ScottK2: OTOH, manoj was offered help in packaging, which he rejected
<persia> StevenHarperUK: The sponsor queue has been unfortunately lagging the past few weeks.  If you've an approved FFe, it's very likely to get uploaded, but it may take a bit more time.
<StevenHarperUK> ScottK2:how do I get sponsorship?
<StevenHarperUK> persia: does it require an action from me?
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUK: Put a .diff.gz in the bug if it's not there already and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors if it's not done already.
<StevenHarperUK> Thats all done
<ScottK2> siretart: I think he just got really busy with work and was not paying attention to Debian for a while.
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUK: Then no.  Nothing more you need to do
<ScottK2> siretart: So now he's back and about to upload current packages to Debian.
<siretart> he already did
<siretart> debian is ATM more uptodate than ubuntu
<ScottK2> siretart: In setools we did a wholesale renaming of binary packages (he hasn't uploaded that one yet).
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: can you add a debdiff to bug #203145 ? I don't like this interdiff stuff ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203145 in easycrypt "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.8-0ubuntu1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203145
<siretart> ScottK2: and IIUC, he doesn't intend to pick up that change
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: and assign the bug to me...I'll take care about it
<ScottK2> siretart: I'm concerned in setools because with the package renaming we have either a forked package and an upset DD or we rebase on Manoj work once he uploads it.
<persia> \sh: You really want a debdiff for a new upstream?  Why not the diff.gz?
<ScottK2> siretart: That's my understanding.
<\sh> persia: or this...but I don't see a diff.gz
<ScottK2> siretart: So I think maintaining a permanent diff is not a good plan.
<siretart> ScottK2: well, you guys also replaced his packaging with cdbs, right?
<StevenHarperUK> \sh:  its an interdiff
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: then please add a diff.gz
<ScottK2> siretart: You guys doesn't include me.
<ScottK2> But yes.
<persia> StevenHarperUK: Do note that the process has changed, and diff.gz files are now requested (and yes, the documentation is out of date)
<siretart> ScottK2: ah, sorry. ok
<StevenHarperUK> persia: whats the command to generate that please
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: debuild -S -sa ? ;)
<ScottK2> siretart: My thought is to go through and merge from Debian and rip out the gratuitous changes.
<persia> StevenHarperUK: I typically use `debuild -S -sa`
<ScottK2> siretart: But I'm concerned about doing it late.  Since you were involved in the UDS discussion, I wanted your perspective.
<\sh> persia: I thought there was already a debian pkg available ;)
<StevenHarperUK> persia: I do this >debuild -S -sa -kD330E9E8BEE08F9E -I\.svn -tc already
<persia> \sh: Not for that upstream.  It's Ubuntu local.
<siretart> ScottK2: well, it was done just around FeatureFreeze. IIRC, the packages have been tested even FF in the ubuntu-hardened PPA, and got uploaded in time
<StevenHarperUK> persia: how does that make a diff againsta previous version?
<persia> StevenHarperUK: Then you should have an updated -0ubuntu1.diff.gz in the parent directory.
<siretart> so I don't have the impression that this change was unreasonably late
<\sh> StevenHarperUK: so upload the .diff.gz from the package you created
<ScottK2> siretart: If not for all the package renaming, I'd just wait and do it at the start of Intrepid.
<StevenHarperUK> k
<ScottK2> siretart: It'd be late to revert the cdbs stuff now it my concern
<siretart> ScottK2: FWIW, the energy spent on the iscsi-related as far too late in the release cycle
<ScottK2> Agreed.
<siretart> ScottK2: and not really an option, IMO
<siretart> his packaging does heavily rely on his way of using tla. it is totally unreasonable to get familiar with that way of packaging just for the selinux packages
<ScottK2> siretart: For this cycle on selinux I'm a lot less concerned about package content alignment with Debian than I am package naming.
<ScottK2> Yes, but this was already considered at UDS.
<ScottK2> I remember you showing me some of his packages.
<siretart> TBH, the way the ubuntu selinux packages are maintained really scares me
<siretart> I mean the bzr branch. that's really scary
<siretart> but as long the guys keep on working on that, I won't tell them how to use bzr
<ScottK2> I don't see a lot of other packages by the guy whose name is in the changelog, so I don't know about that either.
<ScottK2> siretart: The big concern I have is keeping relations good between Debian and Ubuntu.  I know manoj packages are hard to deal with, but I think that's the price of being downstream.
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: its done now diff.gz uploaded - LP#203145
<siretart> ScottK2: I do hope that the tresys guys are again at UDS in Prague. We should discuss this in person there
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: Is that ok
<ScottK2> siretart: So you'd be against changing packages for Hardy to realign with Debian?
<siretart> depends on what you mean with 'realign'ing
<ScottK2> siretart: At a minimum, I'd like to get the package namespace aligned so we don't end up carrying transitional packages for multiple releases.
<siretart> ScottK2: that sounds indeed reasonable
<ScottK2> With the idea that we'd rebase to a mimimal diff from Debian in Intrepid.
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: do you have everything for the easycrypt package now?
<ScottK2> As soon as manoj uploads setools then, I'll look at that difference and mail ubuntu-devel.  We can pick it up there.
<ScottK2> siretart: ^^^
<siretart> yes, sounds like a plan
<StevenHarperUK> \sh: I cannot assign the bug to you : I dont know what your LP name is
<StevenHarperUK> persia: does bug 203145look complete enough now please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203145 in easycrypt "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.8-0ubuntu1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203145
<persia> StevenHarperUK: I'd encourage more detail in the description, but all the necessary bits are there, and the right teams are subscribed.
<StevenHarperUK> persia: So more of an explanation : add another comment??
<persia> No.  Edit the description to explain about the update, etc.
<persia> Too many comments tend to get lost after a while.
<StevenHarperUK> ok
<StevenHarperUK> persia: Thanks I have done that - I didn't realise you could edit the description
<persia> StevenHarperUK: Ah.  That explains it :)
<StevenHarperUK> persia: it all makes sense!
<StevenHarperUK> persia: thanks for telling me more - I have to go now the wife want me to tidy up the house
<persia> StevenHarperUK: Thanks for working with us to get your updates in, so we don't have to poll upstream so much.
<cody-somerville> gpocentek, ping
<sistpoty> ScottK | Hobbsee: bug #196073 needs another ack
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196073 in libpciaccess "Please sync from libpciaccess from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196073
 * ScottK2 looks
<ScottK2> sistpoty: I asked for test results.
<gpocentek> cody-somerville: pong
<sistpoty> ScottK2: ok, thanks
<sistpoty> tjaalton: ^^
<hefe_bia> In a debdiff for main: Shouldn't Original-Maintainer be the Debian developer and Maintainer be Ubuntu Core Developers?
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Now that we're past beta, I think we need that for all FFe's.
<ScottK2> hefe_bia: Yes.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<sistpoty> ScottK2: well, I assume from everyone filing an FFe to have the package tested actually, but having something written to the bug report would make some sense, yes
<ScottK2> Well I guess it depends on who it is to some extent, but I think they ought to say it.  It's actually listed in the FFe page as a required element.
<hefe_bia> ScottK2: thanks
<sistpoty> ScottK2: *nod*
 * persia believes everyone should provide test results, even if they have a strong track record for perfect updates
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Is there an easy way to find if there's been a soname change without building a package?
<sistpoty> ScottK2: looking at debian/control... but of course no SONAME change doesn't always guarantee that there shouldn't be a SONAME change ;)
<ScottK2> sistpoty: I'm packaging a new upstream and I need to tell if there should be.
<broonie> ScottK2: You need to review the ABI manually, pretty much.
<ScottK2> I'm doing clamav 0.93 RC1 so I can be ready if they release before we do.
<persia> ScottK2: If the upstream is well behaved, the SONAME is defined in the build system, but few upstreams should be trusted implicitly.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: well, you'll need to build the new shared object, but of course grab the shared object from the old deb for diffing
<ScottK2> sistpoty, persia, and broonie: Thanks.  No shortcuts then.  Of I go ....
<broonie> For ClamAV sgran may already know the answer.
<persia> ScottK2: Depending on the code, you might be able to write a script that examines the code for public objects and their formats, but it's typically easier to build :)
<sistpoty> oh, persia: you know some bits about java in ubuntu, don't you? I'm pretty clueless about bug #193386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193386 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for glassfishv2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193386
<ScottK2> broonie: He told me that since Lenny is getting it's first touch of frost, he wasn't touching release candidates anymore.  Hopefully I get this right and he can just use it when the time comes (we cooperate pretty closely).
<persia> Err.  I've been hiding from that bug for weeks :)
<sistpoty> heh
<ScottK2> persia: They're playing nice with it.  I would appreciate it if you'd give them a good review.
<persia> I don't have a quick answer, although I have a fair backlog of email from upstream about it.  I'm going to bed soon, but will be sure to comment in the morning.
<sistpoty> ScottK2, persia: actually I'm not really asking for a review right now, but rather if the package would fit in the archive (of course then, if the FFe is granted, we'd need to review the package)
<persia> ScottK2: I'd agree.  I'm fairly happy with Nitya.  My objection was mostly that I didn't see the point of Sun-branded derby vs. vanilla upstream.  That seems to have been resolved in favor of JavaDB for Hardy, so at this point I don't have specific objections, and just need to review it.
<persia> For intrepid, I'm hoping someone packages Apache derby so we can drop JavaDB (as I have had several people report that there are no functional patches, just branding and licensing changes).
<persia> (unfortunately, my Java Packaging is not yet at a point where my first package is acceptable enough to submit, so it likely needs to be someone else)
<persia> sistpoty: Ah.  In that case, the main issue is whether we want to have both GlassFish 1 and GlassFish 2 in the archive.  It is a new upstream version, but the transition isn't easy, and applications need to be ported.  We don't have any reverse dependencies, but Sun doesn't think users should have to switch if they don't feel like it (or at least that was the state before I fell behind in my email, and I'm still not caught up).
<sistpoty> persia: ok, so it's not really completely overlapping with s.th. in the archive, right?
<persia> From what I understand, the packages have been arranged to work in parallel, and there has been testing on hardy by Sun Quality Engineering, so it should be safe.
<ScottK2> Right now the choice is glassfish 1.  The decision would be do we offer the glassfish2 choice or not, right?
<persia> No.  There ought be no overlap except in mindshare.
<persia> RIght.  It's a matter of whether we offer the choice.
<sistpoty> ok, I guess I don't have a problem granting the FFe itself
<persia> The alternative I was hoping for (although my unplanned absence made this hard) was to have only glassfish 2, and an entry in the release notes.
<sistpoty> however the hard part will be to get the package reviewed then
<ScottK2> I think it's very late for that.
<ScottK2> (galssfish 2 only)
<persia> Yes.  Far too late for that.
<ScottK2> gal/gla
<persia> A month ago, it might have been possible, but my activity has been insufficient for about that period of time :(
<sistpoty> hm... so what do we do with this FFe? *shrug*
 * jdong kneels down before confessions.
<jdong> I just wrote the most evil python script in the history of mankind.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: I say approve it.
<jdong> an automatic sysv to upstart converter
<sistpoty> ScottK2: ok
<ScottK2> sistpoty: I acked first, so you have to approve ;-)
<sistpoty> heh
<ScottK2> jdong: Automatix was largely done in Python, so you don't qualify.
<jdong> ScottK2: oh believe me this has the potential to break a lot more than automatix!
<jdong> ScottK2: though the types of breakages caused will be fairly obvious.
<jdong> i.e. cannot boot.
<ScottK> jdong: The evil part of Automatix wasn't that it broke stuff, but that the breakage wasn't obvious until the next upgrade so it looked to the user like Ubuntu was AFU, when it was really Automatix.
<ScottK> jdong: They win by a lot on evil points.
<jdong> ScottK: indeed -- hard to detect breakageas like that are the most evil
<sistpoty> ScottK2 | Hobbsee: bug 204038 needs another ack (I've personally tested it, and I'm so bad at playing *g*)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204038 in xmoto "[FFe] Please sync xmoto 0.4.2-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204038
<ScottK> sistpoty: Done and approved
<sebner> ScottK: thx
<avoine> If a package that I need in Ubuntu just get into the debian's sid repository, I will see it soon in ubuntu?
<jdong> no
<sebner> avoine: we are past beta release. unlikely if it's not super important and super urgent
<jdong> what sebner just said
<avoine> ok but after the release it will be?
<jdong> in Hardy+1 yes
<persia> avoine: after release, it will be automatically added to intrepid, and a backport may be requested.
<avoine> ok
<avoine> Debian also sync with Ubuntu sometime?
<sebner> avoine: http://wiki.debian.org/Utnubu
<avoine> oh great!
<ScottK> avoine: Not automatically.  People work at it.
<cody-somerville> Will someone be kind enough to upload the xubuntu-docs? (bug #204501)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204501 in xubuntu-docs "Please update Xubuntu docs from bzr" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204501
<sistpoty> cody-somerville: if you walk me through the steps, I'll upload it ;)
<sistpoty> cody-somerville: do I need bzr-buildpackage or s.th.?
<ScottK> cody-somerville: By asking for sponsorship from bzr, you've limited your chances of sponsorship.  I'd suggest using actual Debian packaging tools and following the sponsorship process.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, Is it not Ubuntu policy to manage packages in bzr?
<persia> Not at all.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: It is not
<cody-somerville> I thought I remember Scott starting something a few releases back
<ScottK> Many people do it, but there is no overall policy
<persia> While many of the core packages are managed in BZR, and packages maintained by groups are encouraged to use a VCS, the majority of packages are handled directly.
 * RainCT can look at it if nobody does
<persia> When asking for sponsorship for a VCS managed package, the best practice is to update the VCS to match the candidate, and submit the candidate via the standard sponsor processes.
<ScottK> For me, it's in bzr translates as "I don't want ScottK to look at it".
<persia> Some sponsors will want to pull from the VCS, and some from the debdiff/diff.gz.  Many will complain if the two are not in sync, but simply using a VCS doesn't mean one can circumvent other processes.
<cody-somerville> I'm almost positive that keybuck was encouraging people to manage packages in bzr a release or two ago
<persia> Note that if the NoMoreSourcePackages spec is ever implemented, the "standard sponsoring process" will change, and this would be widely announced.
<ScottK> Encouraging yes, but there is no policy
<persia> Yes.  Encouraging.  Further, that the packages be maintained in a VCS, but not necessarily that it was standard practice.
<cody-somerville> The plan was to move everything over at the time IIRC
<cody-somerville> or to start in that direction
<cody-somerville> But anyhow
<ScottK> For those of us that like the fact the Ubuntu is a Debian derivative, it'd be time to move on
<persia> That's the NoMoreSourcePackages spec, which has yet to be anywhere near implementation.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: Until bzr can scale to deal with the entire archive, it's pointless
<persia> ScottK: Maybe.  See the latest dpkg-source in Debian :)
<persia> (not that git is bzr, but...)
<ScottK> persia: I think git's a lot more scalable than bzr.
 * sistpoty thought he'd read a patch to add bzr as well
 * persia refuses to argue the relative merits of VCS solutions
<sistpoty> on debian-dpkg, which I recently read for amusement *g*
<ScottK> It took minutes yesterday for me to check out a single package yesterday (it was in Main).
<jdong> ScottK: probably because the branch has not been updated to the packs format
<siretart> does somone know who https://edge.launchpad.net/~aizul75 is?
<persia> sistpoty: tar'd local bzr repos as a supported source package format?
<jdong> ScottK: the newest bzr format should have similar network performance characteristics to git.
<cody-somerville> RainCT, So you're able to sponsor from bzr?
<ScottK> It was on Launchdad.  What do they use?
<persia> jdong: From a dpkg-source perspective, the network performance isn't the important bit.
<RainCT> cody-somerville: I think so
<sistpoty> persia: not too sure, I didn't look at the patch
<jdong> persia: agreed
<sistpoty> persia: http://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/2008/03/msg00156.html
<persia> Yes.  compressed local bzr repos.  Interesting.
<persia> On reflection, adding such support to Debian is the right way to meet the derivative objection.
<persia> developers can use their preferred package format, dpkg-source can do the right thing, etc.
<persia> Of course, it becomes annoying from a sponsor perspective, but that's more an Ubuntu issue than a Debian issue.
<persia> Anyway, it still doesn't mean "please pull from some random VCS branch and upload" is the right solution.
<persia> And if done cleanly, dpkg-source, debdiff, and debuild would still do the right things.
<ScottK> If you're a member of a team and asking for a team sponsor and that team has a VCS policy, then it may be reasonable, but not generally.
<persia> Maybe.  I've seen the argument that producing evidence of a locally built package is important to demonstrate that the VCS is indeed as clean as is implied.
<ScottK> From my perspective bzr is an Ubuntu unique tool.  I know it's used elsewhere, but I've never run into it.
<persia> Does it matter if it is Ubuntu unique?  I think it only matters if it is supported cleanly by the standard tools.
<ScottK> persia: It works well in the Debian Python teams (dpmt/papt).
<ScottK> persia: It matters if I care to expend brain cells on n+1 VCS.
<persia> ScottK: I think we are having different arguments.  I don't care about the implementation as long as I can download and apply a patch easily, and continue to use dpkg-source, patch, debuild, and debdiff.  I suspect you don't want to learn a new VCS.
<ScottK> Right.
<persia> So for me, having the tools I use support BZR means that I'd be happy to work with BZR packages.
<ScottK> Having the tools make it so I don't have to know it's a bzr package is fine with me.
<persia> Well, it's listed in debian/control, so maybe hard to miss :)
<ScottK> That would require a level of abstraction in interaction with the source format that we are a long way from, however.
<ScottK> know/work differently with.
<persia> ScottK: See the dpkg-devel discussions: we're getting much closer than the hassles of foo-buildpackage
<persia> Err.  debian-dpkg
<ScottK> I've seen the bits that leaked out onto debian-devel
<ScottK> As long as Ubuntu follows Debian on fundamental packaging tools, I'll manage it.
<ScottK> If Ubuntu gets out front, I see danger.
<persia> I think the number of installation failures from the dh_iconcache issue in Hardy should demonstrate the risk of that.  I'm bemusedly awaiting the flood of bug reports.
<ScottK> I worry about stuff like "We're going to port all the main init scripts to be upstart native in Intrepid".
 * ScottK will be afk for a bit now.
<jdong> ScottK: I don't think it'll be that bad
 * persia will go to bed, but encourages anyone who wants to get a lot of last-minute uploads to grab a hardy source mirror, and grep all the debian/rules files for dh_iconcache, or just submit rebuilds for anything not updated in hardy that relies on CDBS.
<ScottK> jdong: It's a permanent fork unless Debian somehow adopts Upstart
 * ScottK really afk now.
<siretart> sistpoty: btw, bug #194919 is about including a new package, and not really replacing openal in main
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194919 in openal "libopenal needs replacement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194919
<RainCT> uh.. why does debuild still say "bad-distribution-in-changes-file hardy" after I upgraded to Hardy?
<cody-somerville> RainCT, it does that sometimes ;p
<sistpoty> siretart: oh, I see
<persia> RainCT: No "ubuntu" in the revision?
<RainCT> persia: ah, thanks :)
<siretart> sistpoty: from what I understand from the openal mailing list is that openalsoft is more or less a port from the windows version of openal
<cody-somerville> RainCT, we don't we want ubuntu in the version btw
<cody-somerville> RainCT, it is a native package
<sistpoty> siretart: how does this relate to the openal lib in main? different codebase or a fork?
<siretart> completely different codebase
<siretart> the SI is defacto dead upstream, from what I see
<siretart> however, I think we really should replace openal with openalsoft in debian
<RainCT> cody-somerville: yes, figured so. ubuntu-docs hasn't ubuntu in the version, neither
<siretart> unfortunately, nobody is currently working on that :(
<RainCT> cody-somerville: why don't you add overrides?
<persia> siretart: Is there a deadline soon?  I'd like to be working on it, but keep running into other things.  I can raise the priority if it needs doing sooner (and there is really nobody else, I've seen a couple hints that someone would do something)
<cody-somerville> RainCT, They're only warnings
<cody-somerville> IIRC
<sistpoty> siretart: I'll take a look at it
<siretart> persia: actually, we are already past the first deadline for the soft freeze for lenny
<siretart> but I think if we are really quick, we can do it
<siretart> persia: see http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.announce/1179
 * persia needs to pay better attention to Debian mail, and will prioritise a transition test (unless sistpoty is planning a quick upload to experimental)
<RainCT> cody-somerville: actually that one is an error, but it can be ignored anyways
<cody-somerville> okay
<siretart> the package from the launchpad bug does not provide any development headers, though.
<sistpoty> siretart: I just commented on the bug, and I'm not really in favour of adding openal-soft to hardy
<RainCT> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5974/
<cody-somerville> I'll add a call to dh_fixperms
<cody-somerville> RainCT, did you upload yet?
<huats> pochu: are you around ?
<cody-somerville> RainCT, oh wait, it is CDBS
<\sh> buh....wine 0.9.58 released
<RainCT> cody-somerville: just "chmod -x" should do it
<ScottK2> \sh: Why isn't it uploaded then?
<ScottK2> ;-)
<\sh> ScottK2: lol...yokozar needs some uploads?? :)
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Okay. Thanks for pointing that out.
<ScottK2> He needs some non-WINE uploads.
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Let me know when you upload so that I can notify the appropriate people.
<\sh> ScottK2: also :)
<\sh> well...point 10 on my todo for tonight
<RainCT> cody-somerville: have you fixed it in bzr?
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Oh. I can fix that now for you, sure.
 * sistpoty is afk... later
<siretart> siretart: thanks
<james_w> :-)
<milli>  \sh:  I tested out lighttpd 1.4.19, round-robin still doesn't work.  It cycles thru the back-ends once, then sticks on the first back-end.  :(
<elmargol> someone knows how many users use popcon?
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Test build is almost done
<sebner> RainCT: Sry. I totally forgot to add the missing changelog entry. Are you reviewing it now or can I subscribe u-u-s?
<james_w> elmargol: check the popcon installed count for base-files, that should be close.
<james_w> well, that would be how many machines have submitted at least once, but it would give you an idea.
<\sh> milli: bah...upstream issue :9
<RainCT> sebner: ubuntu-archive is already subscribed iirc
<RainCT> sebner: so just wait for them to sync it :)
<ScottK2> \sh: Upstream apparently over promising in their changelog
<sebner> RainCT: through motu-release? because I confirm that they are subscribed
<elmargol> james_w: I',m looking for a percentage... like 10% of the userbase has popcon enabled or something
<sebner> RainCT: * can't confirm
<james_w> elmargol: tell me what the userbase is and I'll give you a percentage based on the number that have installed base-files.
<RainCT> sebner: oh, it seems like I looked to fast at the subscribers :)
<slomo> LucidFox: hi, see #ubuntu-devel... we'll have gtkhtml-sharp-3.14 soonish, would be nice if you could not drop that patch from debian when merging :)
<sebner> RainCT: np ^^. I'll subscribe. But you may want to ACK first (sponsors ACK) ?
<LucidFox> slomo> yes, I answered your mail :)
<elmargol> james_w: your are right I'm looking for the userbase D
<slomo> LucidFox: when will it be ready? :)
<LucidFox> merging has other benefits as well
<LucidFox> slomo> after gtkhtml is
<james_w> elmargol: it looks like maybe as much as 10%.
<RainCT> sebner: yeh, just ack'd and subscribed ubuntu-release
<slomo> LucidFox: ok, ping me then please :)
<sebner> RainCT: you mean archive-admins
<ScottK2> RainCT: ubuntu-release or ubuntu-archvie?
<ScottK2> archive even
<RainCT> argh
<RainCT> :P
<sebner> RainCT: np and thx :)
<cody-somerville> RainCT, I'm having some problems with my branch
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Weird permission issues :(
<cody-somerville> RainCT, If you could just make the change and push the branch to launchpad under your own username and request a merge, I'll be sure to take care of it
<RainCT> cody-somerville: ok
 * ScottK2 makes notes about how simple using bzr makes everything ... ;-)
<RainCT> cody-somerville: about those weird permission issues, how did you do the chmod -x?
<cody-somerville> I dunno, for some weird reason it wouldn't even let me access the xubuntu/ directory
 * cody-somerville is still waiting for the branch to download again.
<RainCT> cody-somerville: then you've -x'd the directory itself :P
<cody-somerville> doh.
<slangasek> bzr: 1, coreutils: 0
 * RainCT is waiting for the package to build to check if he got the permission thing right before uploading
<RainCT> is it possible to commit into a new branch from a lightweight checkout?
<cody-somerville> yes but I think you need write access on the server
<RainCT> and how can I do that?
<james_w> RainCT: you can use switch to switch your checkout to another branch, but that branch must exist first.
<james_w> so I think if you push first, and then switch you should get what you want.
 * cody-somerville still checking out the heavy branch
<RainCT> cody-somerville: it's clean now, uploading :)
<cody-somerville> RainCT, thank you.
<RainCT> np :)
<RainCT> james_w: seems like it even works. didn't know that you can push from a lightweight checkout.. thanks :)
<james_w> RainCT: no problem, push still works, it would just be slower as it sucks all the data down to your machine, and then pushes it to the other location.
 * RainCT is hoping that the LP guys will get server-side branching ready soon :P 
<Festor> Would it be possible to add transmission 1.10 to 8.04 Ubuntu repositories?
<Festor> It launched the first beta
<Festor> http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=4365
<cody-somerville> Probably not
<Festor> :( ... 1.06 is a bit buggy
<cody-somerville> Is 1.10 just a bug fix release?
<Festor> not
<Festor> added libnotify support
<Festor> more translations
<ScottK2> Is transmission Main or Universe?
<ScottK2> jdong: ^^^
<cody-somerville> !transmission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Festor> and bugfix
<cody-somerville> !info transmission
<ubotu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ScottK2> I think it may be Main in Hardy
<cody-somerville> I agree.
<cody-somerville> Yes
<cody-somerville> It is in main.
<Festor> this
<Festor> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/query?status=closed&milestone=1.10
<Festor> are all changes
<cody-somerville> Festor, Transmission is in Main.
<ScottK2> Festor: Since it's in Main, you need to discuss on #ubuntu-devel, not here.
<Festor> ok. thanks :d
<xtknight> it isn't at all possible to upload a full new version of a program for Gutsy, is it?  e.g., gnome-schedule 1.0.0 is in gutsy, and repacking 2.0 for it instead of fixing the bug in 1.0.. it just seems logical in this situation  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-schedule/+bug/204496
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204496 in gnome-schedule "gnome-schedule GTK About Box frozen and help nonfunctional" [Undecided,New]
<cody-somerville> xtknight, You can backport from Hardy
<ScottK2> It is possible, but it's a last resort.  It seems extreme for an about/help problem.
<ScottK2> cody-somerville: Backports are for feature upgrades, not for bug fixing
<xtknight> ah ok i guess i was thinking more alone the lines of since the program is so small, 2.0 prolly contains updates that are worthwhile and would also fix the problems
<slytherin> xtknight: why not backport the fix for the particular problem?
<ScottK2> xtknight: Right, but that's not generally how stable release updates work
<cody-somerville> ScottK2, I'm well aware. However, SRU only permit specific bug fixes where xtknight was suggesting uploading an entire new version instead of putting the effort to patch the old version. Hence, I suggested backporting.
<xtknight> slytherin, well that's my other choice ya
<xtknight> i don't mind i was just wondering what you guys thought
<ScottK2> cody-somerville: Thereby avoiding the SRU and preventing people who do not have backports enabled (the default configuration) from getting the benifit of the fix.
<cody-somerville> ScottK2, indeed.
<slytherin> wow, elisa is in main. :-)
<ScottK2> xtknight: I'd suggest try to figure a bug specific patch
<xtknight> will do
<cody-somerville> xtknight, if you need help, feel free to ask
<xtknight> thanks
<cody-somerville> xtknight, You might refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<xtknight> i do "sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-schedule" and then "sudo apt-get -b source gnome-schedule" fails with missing dep during ./configure
<cody-somerville> xtknight, the new version must have a new dependency :)
<cody-somerville> xtknight, Maybe something to do with the new inotify feature?
<xtknight> cody-somerville, well i am trying to build the old gnome-schedule-1.0.0 from repositories
<cody-somerville> Ah.
<xtknight> (gutsy amd64 that is)
<xtknight> can you reproduce the problem ?
<cody-somerville> xtknight, Why not try building it in a chroot using pbuilder?
<xtknight> if you have a gutsy machine and dont mind
<xtknight> cody-somerville, oh i am trying a chroot next, but should build-dep not install dependencies on an actual machine/
<cody-somerville> xtknight, Yes.
<fbond> Does ${misc:Depends} ever have a value?  Under what circumstances?
<slytherin> fbond: Good question. Even I am looking for an answer. :-)
<fbond> slytherin: I don't see it in the manual pages anywhere...
<slangasek> it's populated by various debhelper scripts that need to set extra dependencies
<slangasek> e.g., dh_installdebconf
<fbond> slangasek: Should every binary package have `Depends: ${misc:Depends}'?
<pochu> huats: I'm now
<slangasek> fbond: if you're using debhelper (or cdbs), it's good practice
<\sh> bah..ports.ubuntu.com ha hickups today
<\sh> timeouts, forbidden etc.
<emgent> heya people :P
<huats> hey pocu
<fbond> slangasek: thanks!
<huats> hey pochu
<\sh> trying to mirror lpia now since yesterdays evening
<calamari> hi
<sebner> \sh: already at uploading stage for nexuiz? :P
<calamari> I'm trying to get a binary rpm working (with the goal of creating a debian package out of it).  What are the equivalents of libssl.so.6 and libcrypto.so.6.  I'm seeing versions like 0.9.7 which is hard to relate with "6"
<slytherin> calamari: Why don't you instead try to created debian package from original source
<\sh> sebner: I don't upload anything...it will be a sync..
<calamari> slytherin: I'd love yto, but the source is not available
<slytherin> calamari: what do you mean by source is not available?
<calamari> slytherin: binary only
<\sh> sebner: I'll file the sync reqs just in a few mins
<sebner> \sh: hmm what about uploading your mind to do the nexuiz sync?
<\sh> sebner: I can't do any syncs...those will be worked on after the easter holiday I think :)
<sebner> \sh: however. great. :D
<slytherin> calamari: Do you mean to say it is not a open source software? By the way, people usually recommend using alien to convert rpm to deb
<calamari> slytherin: correct.. not open source.  alien is certainly a first step, however I'm past that now and need to do some internal tweaking
<calamari> slytherin: so my main question is what are the Ubuntu equivalents of libssl.so.6 and libcrypto.so.6?
<slytherin> calamari: I can not find one at least on hardy. Looks like it is very old version
<slangasek> calamari: what does the ELF binary actually depend on?
<slangasek> calamari: I have *never* seen a libssl.so.6 library on Linux; I would want to confirm that this is the library name that the binary is looking for, as opposed to just the virtual package name that the package is looking for
<calamari> aha.. I think it's 0.9.8b
<ScottK2> I doubt it.
<james_w> hey, jdong, could you sponsor that bzr-svn fix I was talking about please?
<calamari> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/1/search/libssl.so.6
<\sh> sebner: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nexuiz-data/+bug/204771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204771 in nexuiz-data "[FFe SYNC Req] nexuiz nexuiz-data fteqcc" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> calamari: then the answer should be libssl0.9.8
<RainCT> cody-somerville: damn is that slow :/
<cody-somerville> RainCT, bzr?
<RainCT> cody-somerville: yes, and my connection :P
<calamari> slangasek: thanks
 * RainCT aborts the pushing
<sebner> \sh: why making a new one. why not attaching to bug #203210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203210 in nexuiz-data "Please upgrade nexuiz/nexuiz data to 2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203210
 * cody-somerville wishes bzr was faster.
<RainCT> cody-somerville: just get the clean source from bzr (if you haven't it yet) and run this:
<RainCT> cody-somerville: find common -type f | xorg chmod -x
<\sh> sebner: because it's easier for me and hopefully the archive admins to find the necessary bits :)
<RainCT> cody-somerville: find xubuntu -type f | xorg chmod -x
<calamari> here was the ldd http://rafb.net/p/on9jNH68.txt
<RainCT> cody-somerville: that should do it
<sebner> \sh: k, great then :D
<sebner> \sh: what about setting the importance to Critical? :P
<cody-somerville> xorg cmd isn't found
<calamari> (just to prove I'm not crazy.. hehe)
<slangasek> s/xorg/xargs/
<slangasek> nice typo though :)
<\sh> sebner: think you need to learn more about the ways of workflow for ubuntu ;)
<RainCT> cody-somerville: oops, I mean xargs :P
<RainCT> slangasek: heh
 * cody-somerville pushes.
<calamari> thanks for everyones help, you guys are great
<\sh> bah...how do I unsubscribe a team?
<slangasek> by being part of it?
<\sh> correct
<slangasek> and clicking Subscribe/Unsubscribe
<\sh> grmpf...can someone add me to sponsors pls :)
<\sh> universe-sponsors
<\sh> persia: ?? ;:)
<xtknight> hmm can anyone get a PPA?
<xtknight> or just special members
<pochu> you need to sign the CoC
<pochu> then you can
<xtknight> ah cool
<emgent> xtknight: you can also read https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<cody-somerville> RainCT, Would you be able to upload xubuntu-docs again?
 * RainCT knew that he shouldn't have deleted the checkout :P
<cody-somerville> <g>
<Bruno_> hello, i need some help with patchin...
<RainCT> Hi Bruno_, just ask
<xtknight> um so compiling anything you find on sourceforge and then debianizing it is fair game for uploading to PPA right?
<xtknight> if you provide source packages should there be modifications..
<Bruno_> RainCT: well, im trying to fix this bug (it my first try at fising bugs) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/typo3-src/+bug/132703/ and i dont know how to make the patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132703 in typo3-src "Suggests: ooo_extract, which is an illegal package name" [High,Confirmed]
<\sh> xtknight: no...you provide source packages for everything you are going to distribute...
<\sh> xtknight: and you need to read the license before..if it's possible to redistribute
<\sh> not everything on sf.net is redistributable
<RainCT> Bruno_: you don't need a patch there; you can just change the debian/control file directly
<xtknight> \sh, anything open source in the ubuntu repositories is redistributable isn't it?
<xtknight> or not necessarily?
<\sh> xtknight: seems so :)
<xtknight> and btw i did read the agreement for ppa but that's why i'm paranoid ;)
<\sh> xtknight: I meant the license of the stuff laying around on sf.net :)
<xtknight> ah ya
<RainCT> Bruno_: but this is already fixed in Hardy
<RainCT> Bruno_: "Suggests: catdoc, httrack, ppthtml, unrtf, webhttrack, xpdf-utils, xlhtml"
<Bruno_> RainCT: so there is nothing left to do?
<RainCT> Bruno_: no, just close the bug and say that it's fixed in Hardy
<RainCT> (close = Fix Released)
<Bruno_> RainCT: ok, done. Where can i find bugs that i can fix?
<Bruno_> RainCT: or at least attempt to fi
<Bruno_> x
<RainCT> Bruno_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<RainCT> Bruno_: for example bug #164181 doesn't seem too difficult to fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<Bruno_> RainCT: ok i'll try to fix it
<RainCT> cody-somerville: you owe me a hug ;)
 * cody-somerville gives RainCT a bear hug.
<RainCT> Bruno_: for this one you'll need a patch, using the "dpatch" system (you can check what patch system a package is using running "what-patch" inside the source directory, if you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed)
<RainCT> Bruno_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#head-5f4642a5564760bd8aae0fd2cbd70e6cd78c1260
<Bruno_> RainCT: thanks
<Bruno_> RainCT: ok i ran dpatch-edit-patch to apply all the patched, but how do i create mine
<RainCT> Bruno_: dpatch-edit-patch will leave you in a subshell. just do all the changes you want there and then exit with "exit 0" and it will create a patch in debian/patches
<Bruno_> RainCT: ok
<RainCT> Bruno_: note that with dpatch you have to add the name of the patch to the debian/patches/00list file (in a new line) to enable it
 * RainCT is away now
<\sh> guys, do you think it would be a good idea to package drupal6 for hardy? :)
<ScottK2> \sh: Maybe two months ago.
<\sh> ScottK2: yeah..sad story
<\sh> ScottK2: I just checked the svn repo of the drupal maintainer...but it looks like, that they didn't even start with packaging
<ScottK2> \sh: I think we need to let it pass for Hardy.
<\sh> ScottK2: yepp...well...backport is always an alternative
<sebner> slomo: around?
<slomo> yes
<ScottK2> \sh: Yes.  That'd be the way to do it.
<sebner> slomo: gtk-sharp2 2.12 is now in hardy. But it seems you/they ignored my merge?
<slomo> sebner: oh... sorry :/ i didn't notice that you also did a merge, i thought you just took the data from the debian package
<slomo> sebner: did i miss something when merging?
<sebner> slomo: now I'm sad. I asked you how I could help and you told me that it would be nice if I merge gtk-sharp and gnome-sharp and I said ok
<sebner> slomo: bug #203298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203298 in gtk-sharp2 "[FFe] Merge gtk-sharp2 2.12.0-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203298
<sebner> slomo: and. bug #203314
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203314 in gnome-sharp2 "[FFe] Merge gnome-sharp2 2.20.0-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203314
<slomo> sebner: damn, sorry again :/ would've saved me some time too if i'd known that you've merged it already... wasn't my intention to ignore your merge
<sebner> slomo: well you asked me to do it and I accepted. Wired :(
<ScottK2> Stuff happens
<\sh> all the time :)
<sebner> Maybe I should have asked you after 2-3 days if there is an update
<sebner> update/news/progress
<ScottK2> sebner: When you want to get sponsored there's a fine line between asking for updates and being a pest.  Once you're a developer it's easy to forget to check what others have already done.
<sebner> ScottK: well, he wanted it to get sponsored. I just made it because I wanted to help him ^^. nvm. S*** happens. And you are right. I don't want to annoy you everytime
 * \sh should not forget to call his wife after 00:00am ... it's her birthday 
<sebner> xD
<Bruno_> i made a patch for Bug #164181 how do i apply it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<sebner> It seems that I have now the pleasure the set the status to "Fix Released" I suppose
<\sh> Bruno_: make a debdiff with your patch applied or just attach the patch to this bug...and tag it with "patch"
<Bruno_> \sh: ok
<\sh> Bruno_: a debdiff is appreciated...subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors then
<slangasek> slomo: er, you merged mono-tools but didn't fix the FTBFS?
<slomo> slangasek: hrm, you mean the dep-wait on libxul-dev? well, will fix later, don't worry :)
<sebner> slomo: just interested. what did you think what I was doing?
<\sh> tomboy needs to be rewritten in python or c just because mono stinks ;)
<slomo> sebner: i thought you had just collected the changelog diff, etc to file a FF exception bug
<slomo> \sh: that was already tried by a few people... and they all disappeared before anything was released ;)
<sebner> slomo: Well, true I filed the bug. ^^
<\sh> slomo: did you see basket? the kde app ?
<sebner> \sh: mono is cool :P
<slomo> \sh: nope, why?
<\sh> slomo: something like this but without the window, so directly positioning notes on the desktop...that would be cool for gnome, too :)
<\sh> slomo: http://basket.kde.org/
<\sh> sebner: read stephen kings "The Dark Tower", then you know why "mono" stinks ;)
<slomo> \sh: where's the connection between the dark tower and mono? i've read the books some years ago
<slangasek> yes, all the best insights into software design come from Stephen King books
<\sh> slomo: the monorail train
<slomo> ah... hehe :)
<\sh> slangasek: and some abbreviations are cudos to arthur C. clarke ;)
<ScottK2> c/k
 * \sh goes a bit in the background....watching futurama :)
<Bruno_> when i run debuild, it doesnt find my gpg key
<Bruno_> how can i fix that
<ScottK2> Bruno_: man dpkg-buildpackage and look at the -k option.
<Bruno_> thanks
<Bruno1> ok, so now i have a .diff.gz , how do i upload it?
<RainCT> Bruno1: create a debdiff against the version which is currently in Hardy
<RainCT> Bruno1: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<gouki> Can anyone help me out? When running dh_make I can't set the maintainers name.
<RainCT> gouki: export it in a DEBFULLNAME variables (and the mail in DEBEMAIL)
<RainCT> s/variables/variable
<gouki> RainCT: Thank you.
 * gouki may have built his first package 
<Bruno1> RainCT: when i run the las debdiff command i get "cant check signature"
<Bruno1> RainCT:  never mind, i got it signed
<Bruno1> RainCT: do i upload the debdiff to the bug page?
<RainCT> Bruno1: yes
<Bruno1> RainCT: ok
<RainCT> Bruno1: and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it
<Bruno1> RainCT:  ok
<Bruno1> RainCT: do i change status or anything?
<sebner> gn8 folks
<\sh> Bruno1: ubuntu-main-sponsors is better for cryptsetup
<Bruno1> \sh: ok, and umm i dont know if my patch worked... i mean it there, but when i built a the cryptsetup .deb it didnt have the changes in the man page.
<\sh> Bruno1: if you patch doesn't work..why did you upload it then?
<\sh> Bruno1: make sure it works :)
<\sh> Bruno1: think about this: it's a main package :)
<Bruno1> im not sure if its not working
<ScottK2> Then don't subscrive ubuntu-main-sponsors until it's figured out.
<\sh> Bruno1: test it :) install the package and man <bla>
<\sh> ScottK2: can you remove u-u-s from the bug?
<Bruno1> i did dpatch-edit-patch and added my patch, but i dont know if it was also applied since my patch is not appearing in the patched folder
<ScottK2> What bug #?
<Bruno1> Bug #164181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<\sh> 164181
<ScottK2> Bruno1: For dpatch you also have to add the patch to debian/patches/00list
 * ScottK2 does
<\sh> persia: needs to add me somehow to sponsors
<Bruno1> ScottK2: ok i added it to the list
<ScottK2> uus removed
<ScottK2> \sh: I don't know about that.  You're a pretty new motu....
<ScottK2> ;-)
<\sh> lol
<Bruno1> ScottK2: so if it wasnt on the list when i made the .debdiff its not going to work?
<ScottK2> No.
<ScottK2> It means the patch wouldn't be applied.
<Bruno1> so i make a enw debdiff
<ScottK2> Some patching systems patch what you tell them to (dpatch) others essentially use everything in /patches.
<Bruno1> ok. is there a way to remove the patch i uploaded?
<\sh> Bruno1: bug attachements -> edit attachment -> delete
<Bruno1> ok
<\sh> it's on the left portlet
<\sh> or is it "zopelet" ? dunno
<\sh> ok...time to hit the bed
<\sh> good night folks...
<Bruno1> bye, thanks for the help
<Bruno1> ScottK2: i downloaded the source to start again and after doing dpatch-edit-patch and doing the patch and editing the 00list, i couldnt find my patch on the debian/patches folder, it is, however, listed in 00list
<ScottK2> Odd
<ScottK2> I have had occasional trouble like that.  I don't know why.  I've found that if I create the patch file manually (touch debian/patches/patchname.dpatch) and then use dpatch-edit-patch it works.
<Bruno1> ScottK2: you mean for example i create manpage_typo_fix.dpatch and then use dpatch-edit-patch to make the changes?
<ScottK2> yes
<RainCT> good night
<Bruno1> ScottK2: i tried doing what you said and it got some errors about the patch not existing. Im doing the whole thing again, i just have this question, do i edit the 00list while in the shell dpatch-edit-patch gives you, or afterwards.
<Bruno1> RainCT: bye, thanks for your help
<RainCT> Bruno1: afterwards
<RainCT> no problem, good luck :)
<Bruno1> RainCT ok thanks
<ScottK2> afterwards
<Bruno1> ok
<ScottK2> Bruno1: Don't change anything inside the debian/dir while you're in the dpatch-edit-patch shell.
<Bruno1> ok
<Bruno1> ok now i have the new patch and the debian/patches folder and its also listed in 00list
<Bruno1> now do i run debuild ?
<ScottK2> did you make a debian/changelog entry describing what you are changing, why, and making a new version?
<Bruno1> i ran dch -i and added
<ScottK2> Good
<Bruno1> Fixed man page typos (LP: #164181)
<ScottK2> Then run debuild -S to make your source package.
<Bruno1> ok
<Bruno1> done
<Bruno1> should i make a .deb before the debdiff to test the patch?
<ScottK2> Yes
<ScottK2> My recommendation is you use pbuilder or sbuild to build in a clean environment.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-22
<ScottK2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blogtk/+bug/204895 is available for people wanting to work on fixing FTBFS.
<ScottK2> doko: ^^^ is the list of all the packages that FTBFS and depend on python-central in a recent archive rebuilding test.
<doko> ScottK: thanks, watching the debian archive might make sense (and requesting syncs)
<Bruno1> ok i'll check a pbuilder tut
<Bruno1> ScottK2: it didnt work
<Bruno1> ScottK2: i dont understand
<Bruno1> it should have worked now
<Bruno1> everything is where it should be, my patch in the debian/patched folder and in the patches
<Bruno1> and when i ran dpatch-edit-patch y did the changes and then exit 0
<Laney> Bruno1: What's ths problem?
<Bruno1> i dont know what went wrong
<Bruno1> Laney: i applied a patch to the cryptsetup man page
<Bruno1> and after appling the patch and building the .deb its not working
<Bruno1> the changes are not showing up
<ScottK2> doko: RE python-central I mentioned looking for sync's in the bug.
<Bruno1> Laney: bug #164181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<Laney> Bruno1: Did you edit debian/rules to apply the patches?
<doko> ScottK2: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=ftbfs-new-pycentral;users=doko@cs.tu-berlin.de
<Bruno1> Laney: no, what do i have to edit?
<Laney> Bruno1: Did cryptsetup already have patches in debian/patches?
<Bruno1> Laney: yes
<ScottK2> doko: Thanks
<Laney> Bruno1: Weird. I suggest you double check 00list to see if you listed your patch correctly. If so, check debian/rules to see how the patches are being applied. `man dpatch' (section "DPATCH IN DEBIAN PACKAGES") has some useful information on the structure of debian/rules.
<Bruno1> Laney: ok, i'll check the dpatch man page
<Bruno1> Laney: the 00list is ok
 * ScottK2 fires a shot at the do nothing MC.
<Bruno1> Laney: there is no patch: patch-stamp in the rules, is that normal?
<ScottK2> Bruno1: Did your package use dptach before you started?
<ScottK2> If not, you need to add that stuff to debian/rules
<protonchris> Is anyone interested in sponsoring a sync request (Bug 190744)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<Laney> Bruno1: Does it include dpatch or dpatch.make?
<Bruno1> Laney: it has dpatch.make
<protonchris> The FFE has already been approved.
<Bruno1> ScottK2: yeah it used dpatch
<Laney> Bruno1: Then (afaik) you don't need to explicitly give a (un)patch rule
<Laney> Bruno1: Do you see the rest of the patches being applied when you run debuild?
<Bruno1> Laney: no, but i cant scroll upwards enough to see the beginning of the output
<Laney> Bruno1: You can always pipe it to more
<Bruno1> Laney: how
<Laney> Bruno1: debuild | more
<Bruno1> oh, but building it again?
<Laney> Bruno1: Sure
<Bruno1> Laney: this time it didnt build
<Bruno1> http://pastebin.ca/952264
<Bruno1> Laney: should start the whole process again?
<Laney> Bruno1: I think that dpatch expects your patch to have been applied, but is finding something different.
<Bruno1> Laney: so the patches are not being applied?
<Laney> Bruno1: No, before you build the package "debian/rules clean" is run to return the working directory to a clean state. It's failing there.
<Laney> Part of clean is unapplying any patches from debian/patches.
<Laney> You could try "patch -p0 < debian/patches/07_manpage_typo_fix" and then debuild if that works
<Laney> I'm pretty new to this stuff myself ;)
<Bruno1> Laney: ok :)
<Bruno1> Laney: should run that command right now, or in a new source directory
<Laney> Bruno1: Now
<Bruno1> Laney: it said
<Bruno1> can't find file to patch at input line 11
<Bruno1> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Bruno1> The text leading up to this was:
<Bruno1> http://pastebin.ca/952272
<Bruno1> and then it asks for a file to patch
<Laney> cryptsetup.8~, is that the right file?
<Bruno1> yeah
<Laney> With the tilde?
<Bruno1> no
<Bruno1> there is no such file
<Bruno1> it should be without the tilde
<Laney> ;)
<Bruno1> but where do i edit that
<Bruno1> so that it doesnt come with the tilde
<Laney> Bruno1: You can try just editing the patch, I guess
<persia> \sh_away: Welcome to UUS :)
<Bruno1> Laney: ok i edited the patch
<Bruno1> how do i update tha package
<Bruno1> Laney: i just make a new one?
<Laney> Bruno1: Yes, try debuild.
<Bruno1> Laney: again, debian/rules clean failed
<Bruno1> Laney: this time it failed retrieving a patch already made
<Laney> Bruno1: What's the message?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Laney> hey
<Bruno1> hi
<Bruno1> this is just the last part
<Bruno1> http://pastebin.ca/952280
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<Laney> Bruno1: try "dpatch apply-all"
<Bruno1> did that and it went ok
<Bruno1> then debuild and i got the same message
<Laney> Bruno1: The error when unapplying? What about if you do dpatch apply-all then dpatch deapply-all?
<Bruno1> Laney: patch 06 fails
<Laney> Even though it applies correctly. I'm confused now
<Bruno1> there's probably something wrong with patch 06
<Bruno1> Laney: im going to try unpacking the source again, coping my patch and appling it again and the debuild
<Laney> Bruno1: OK good luck. I've got to go to bed anyway, Easter celebrations tomorrow
<Laney> nn all
<slicer> The recommended way to include a patch in the debian/ dir is to use quilt, right?
<Bruno1> Laney: ok thanks, bye
<slicer> The quilt howto makes it seem fairly easy to use.
<sistpoty> slicer: there is no real recommended way, quilt, dpatch, simple-patch-sys are option to consider though (likewise, I prefer not to have a patch system and use a vcs instead)
<slicer> I just saw some wiki page a while back refering to "no source packages" or something like that which strongly recommended quilt.
 * slicer jumps in with feet first.
<sistpoty> well, quilt is recommended by quite some people (haven't used it yet though, and can't say about advantages/disadvantes hence)... iirc dpatch/simple-patchsys is however used more often (but that may change)
 * bddebian likes dpatch
<Bruno1> 130619892becekia4815162342
<slicer> I have a debdiff for a bug report which also fixes a few other bugs not reported on launchpad. Do I upload the debdiff to the launchpad bug report and subscribe uus to that or do I open a new bug?
<cody-somerville> slicer, Up to you.
<slicer> quilt worked like a charm, btw. Though dpatch looks more powerfull.
<cody-somerville> slicer, But make sure to mention all the bugs you close in your changelog
<persia> slicer: If you plan to reuse the bug, be sure to update the description to make it clear what you are accomplishing.
<slicer> cody-somerville: Have done :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<slicer> missing-build-dependency quilt .. bah!
<Bruno1> it didnt work. again.
<Bruno1> could someone help me out with bug #164181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164181 in cryptsetup "Manual page typos" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<bddebian> persia: Are you familiar with a Com_Error() function/
<bddebian> s////?/
<persia> bddebian: Never heard of it.  Are you encountering an error in python, or in quake?
<bddebian> I'm messing with quake2 clients. r1q2 works but no sound and input problems.  aprq2 gets undefined symbol Com_Error :-(
<persia> http://csourcesearch.net/package/aaquake2/0.1/quake2-3.21/qcommon/common.c/function/Com_Error/178,1 looks to be the place, although I'm not sure how that gets mangled into those clients.
<persia> For no sound and input, is it r1q2 using bare-metal, or SDL?
<bddebian> bare-metal?
<persia> Err.  s/bare-metal/something else/
<bddebian> gl
<persia> For sound and input?  Hmm...
<bddebian> Hmm there is qcommon/common.c in the source that defines Com_Error.  Why the hell is it *UND* in the shared object :-(
<persia> Maybe a linking error?
<persia> Alternately, you might have a collision in types.  Is the call in the same format as the definition?
<bddebian> Afaict, yes
<persia> Is there a .h file that goes with qcommon/common.c, and is that included in the .c file that uses it?
<persia> s/it\?/Com_Error()/
 * mneptok tunnels around inside jono 
<jono> hehe
<jono> heya mneptok
<mneptok> hey big fella
<mneptok> jono: travelling, or up late?
<jono> mneptok: up late :)
<mneptok> jono: i'm flying solo tonight, if you want to spend some time in one of our "special channels" *winknudge*
<jono> hehe
 * mneptok 's social skills strike again
<bddebian> Damn it's such a simple build system, wtf
<mneptok> bddebian: now you sound like all my ex-girlfriends :/
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Note to self: if you're going to try to use an LVM snapshot to test xorg git, it's vitally important to change fstab *on the snapshot, not the original fs*.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Oh dear, you didn't? I always remember to do that now, after I made that mistake and destroyed things some years ago.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Yeah.  It seems my base fs now has xserver 1.5.99.1.  So it's not _destroyed_ as such, but it's not quite the clean testing environment I was aiming for.
<RAOF> Well, nouveau can get a bit more testing on a git xserver until I blow this install away.
<Fujitsu> How's nouveau going these days?
<RAOF> Extremely well, as long as you don't have a geforce 8xxx, don't want 3d, and don't need to suspend.
<Fujitsu> How's 3D support going?
<RAOF> OpenArena runs well on my lappy.  Other things, to a greater or lesser extent.
<RAOF> Compiz doesn't (otherwise I'd just fire it up on nouveau, and say a welcome goodbye to the blob)
<Fujitsu> Ah, so it's not entirely absent. Very good.
<RAOF> Yeah, not entirely absent.  nouveau is also pretty much the best 2d driver for any hardware kicking around, too (it outperforms/outfeatures the blob on my hardware).
<Fujitsu> Very nice indeed.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Judging from the git commits that sail into my PPA changelogs, there's a _lot_ of nv5x (geforce 8xxx) work happening now.
<sistpoty> wohoo... maybe I can get rid of the blob then soon :)
<RAOF> It's my hope that libdrm sees a release, and we can start shipping nouveau as the default nvidia driver in Intrepid.
<RAOF> Maybe by Intrepid+1 we can ship a free nvidia driver that does 3d :)
<Fujitsu> That'd be very nice.
<Fujitsu> Is there any reason to prefer nv over nouveau?
<RAOF> It supports nv5x better at the moment.
<RAOF> Oh, and you might be able to suspend with nv, I don't know.
<RAOF> Apart from that, it's slower, has worse visual quality, and fewer features than nouveau :)
<Fujitsu> How exactly can 2D quality differ between drivers?
<RAOF> If, for example, you have a laptop, then it almost certainly has a 18bpp LCD panel.  Which looks _crap_ under nv.
<RAOF> Nouveau dithers properly, os it doesn't have horrible banding.
<RAOF> Also, nouveau's got a bi-cubic Xv adapter, for better-quality video.
<xtknight> wouldnt most lcd laptops internally dither by now?
<RAOF> Not mine.
<RAOF> And my laptop is only a year old.
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> some drivers have faster 2d too i noticed
<xtknight> i mean vesa is 2d, but nv is faster
<xtknight> is nouveau at all easy to use in any form now?  it would be neat to give 2d a test run
<sistpoty> persia: just reading your mail regarding the charter... interesting enough, the charter was never approved though, so actually MC doesn't have any powers :P
<persia> sistpoty: Ah.  I somehow missed that.  Makes it even harder then...
<sistpoty> persia: yes, that's my fault for not following up hard enough in the beginning phase... imho we should really get it approved ASAP ;)(
 * persia will add approval of the MC charter to the MOTU Meeting agenda once there is confirmation that the meeting can be attended.
<persia> sistpoty: Will you be able to make the next meeting?  I'm still unsure.
<sistpoty> persia: when's the next meeting? at 4.00 UTC or 20.00 UTC (was confused by the mail to -motu)
<persia> I believe it's 4:00
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU agrees with me
<sistpoty> oh, unlikely that I'll show up... I'll try, but I know my sleep behaviour to well :(
<persia> That's about sunrise for you, or will it still be dark?
<sistpoty> still dark, and I usually don't get up before 8 UTC
<sistpoty> (which I really want to change though *g*)
<persia> Still dark is definitely too early.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Would you please ack Bug 204959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204959 in xapian-bindings "Please sync xapian-bindings 1.0.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204959
<ScottK2> It builds which is better we have now.
<persia> Isn't that version also required to match the current libxapian?
<ScottK2> Yes
<ScottK2> But it's a new upstream, so I want an ack.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: there are two rdepends... did the API change?
<sistpoty> (in an incompatible way)
 * ScottK2 looks.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: From reading Changelog and NEWS, no.  Currently we have xapien-bindings and xapiend-core on different versions.  I think having them the same and having the bindings buildable is way better than whatever risk there is of bumping.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: hm.. I don't see a xapiend-core?
<ScottK2> It would help if I could spell
<ScottK2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xapian-core
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> yes, that makes sense to me, ACK'd
<ScottK2> Thanks
<sistpoty> thanks to *you* who does the work ;)
 * ScottK2 will mention again Bug #204895 if someone is looking for something worthwhile to work on.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in python-scipy "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> Lots more package not fixed in there.
<rpg> hi...
<rpg> I want to become an ubuntu developer, can anyone help please?
<persia> rpg: Sure.  What do you want to do?
<rpg> well how do I get in ubuntu development
<ScottK2> You show up here and get to work.
<rpg> i know C/C++/Java
<persia> rpg: The easiest way is to find a bug, and fix it.  I recommend reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing as a guide to some of the initial processes.
<rpg> ok... brb... checking out the link
<rpg> will ubuntu development help me improve my portfolio, when going into computer research
<rpg> ?
<persia> rpg: Quite possibly.  Having a portfolio of open code makes review of an application easier, and further, using Ubuntu development in concert with your research goals might provide a strong basis for continued work (or grants, etc.)
<rpg> awesome... :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: did you win?
<LaserJock> ScottK: man, you're really giving me lots of LP work to do tonight :-)
 * Hobbsee looks for ways of giving LaserJock more work
<LaserJock> I'm trying to write my monthly report here
<LaserJock> gimme a break ;-)
<Fujitsu> `LP devs again deferred all of our bugs 6 releases.'
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: nah, not nearly that bad
<LaserJock> about 50% of our bugs have been fixed
<Fujitsu> Yay!
<LaserJock> 4 interesting bugs this upcoming rollout
<persia> LaserJock: How do you determine "our" bugs?  Do you need any special notification when a bug is reported?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I'm not seeing how the bugtracker deletion one is particularly interesting to us.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: because having a good bug tracker system is important
<LaserJock> although hopefully they'll let more than admins do it
<LaserJock> persia: well, I don't have a particular way of knowing so it's nice to get a ping if you think there's an important bug for MOTU
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, only soyuz.
<persia> Looking at the draft report, should I ping you, or just add a MOTU tag?
<LaserJock> ping me preferably
 * persia reviews the subscribed bug list vs. the report list.
<LaserJock> the usefulness of the tag is inversely proportional to the number of bugs tagged
<LaserJock> and the LP guys requested that I keep it fairly low
<persia> bug #160439 looks interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160439 in launchpad-buildd "Some builds fail when they should depwait" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160439
<Fujitsu> Is that one of mine?
<Fujitsu> I forget. I've filed too many.
<persia> bug #4780 as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4780 in malone "Rows in bug listings should indicate if a patch exists" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4780
<Fujitsu> And oh my god LP is so slowwwww.
<LaserJock> persia: can you email me?
<LaserJock> I have to go to bed and it appears my / is read-only
<persia> LaserJock: If you like, but Ubuntu won't be as helpful that way :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you should file less bugs.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: But then they'll get fixed even slower.
<Iulian> G'morning.
<slytherin> How can I search for a particular 'Provides' in package cache?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: there is that.
<slangasek> apt-cache showpkg <provided-thing>
<slytherin> slangasek: thanks. What is expected output if there is a package?
<slytherin> slangasek: Actually I am trying to debug mplayer build problem on powerpc. mplayer latest version is built only on i386 and amd64.
<Fujitsu> slytherin: Wrong. mplayer FTBFS everywhere.
<Fujitsu> In the archive rebuild, and the version that isn't uploaded yet.
<Fujitsu> (it's not uploaded because it FTBFS everywhere)
<slytherin> Fujitsu: oh, then it is due to that libsvga1-dev build-dep
<Fujitsu> If you could fix that, I'd be most pleased.
<Fujitsu> I have a few security fixes pending in bzr.
<slytherin> Fujitsu: I am currently updating my powerpc alternet CD image. So it will takle at least an hour before I can do any 'get-source and build'.
<slytherin> Fujitsu: I wonder why the last version of mplayer built on i386 and amd64. At least launchpad says so.
<Fujitsu> slytherin: Some dep changed, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Hm, maybe it FTBFS on i386 but not amd64. I'm sure it FTBFS on amd64 when I last tried it, though.
<Fujitsu> http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/package/mplayer
<elmargol> How do I remove untracked files from a svn co?
<slytherin> elmargol: untracked?
<elmargol> files .swp files etc
<persia> svn rm?  Just rm?
<elmargol> for this I have to find them first
<slytherin> how can I define different build dependencies for different architectures?
 * pwnguin has a question about deb tarballs versus the .diff
<pwnguin> if you upgrade a package to a new svn revision from upstream, does that go in as a new tarball or a large .diff?
<slytherin> pwnguin: new tarball
<pwnguin> so what should i do if a developer pushed it as a large diff and kept the debian .tar.gz
<slytherin> pwnguin: I can not answer that. I am not a developer myself. :-)
<persia> Doing it as a large diff isn't wrong.
<persia> The tarball should be an upstream source, which is often a release, but may be a VCS snapshot.
<persia> diff.gz is everything added (which may be VCS updates from the last release)
<pwnguin> lemme tell you, its really hard to pick out what ubuntu changed that way
<persia> pwnguin: It is the case that there is neither a patch system in use nor Vcs-* hints in debian/control?
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: Why does it make it harder to work out?
<pwnguin> hmm.
<pwnguin> im blind
<pwnguin> skipped straight over that patches dir
<persia> There you go...
<pwnguin> that was the first thing i looked for too =/
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> thats a bit scary
<pwnguin> oh, that was my package
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> no, no patches dir and no Vcs in control
<persia> slytherin: I can't find athe documentation for arch-specific build-deps right now, but apt-cache showsrc gcc should show you the syntax.
<pwnguin> i know the vcs url for upstream
<pwnguin> is that what that's for?
<persia> pwnguin: I'd consider no patches dir and no Vcs-* in control with a huge patch without documentation to be a minor bug.  Not worth reporting in LP against a Debian-derived package, but worth reporting in LP against an Ubuntu-local package or in the BTS against a Debian package.
<persia> The debian/control Vcs-* fields should point to the packaging.
<pwnguin> ah, well, technically this is for main, not universe, but i figured the general idea was the same
<persia> It should be the same.  Why does main/universe matter?
<pwnguin> not sure. keybuk's a smart guy
<persia> If that's the maintainer, there is surely a VCS for the packaging.
<pwnguin> thinkfinger
<superm1> pwnguin, there is MIR open for that right now
<superm1> i'd make sure you talk to Keybuk first before you touch it
<slytherin> persia: thanks
<pwnguin> superm1: i have no touching powers
<superm1> pwnguin, oh okay :)
<pwnguin> im just curious what the hell he patched
<pwnguin> as i have a package in my ppa
<pwnguin> and id like to make sure it doesn't suck
<pwnguin> in ppa or main
<Festor> Hi all
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3?
<Festor> I am in the beta of Hardy now
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<Festor> 	
<Festor> But I think I need is to command the firefox recognize translations
<Festor> I just lack that ... :-/
<persia> Festor: You likely want to ask in #ubuntu+1 or in #ubuntu-bugs
<Festor> thanks persia :D
<Hobbsee> or #ubuntu-mozillateam
<persia> There possibly as well.
<Festor> I am already there Hobbsee
<pwnguin> f/part
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Did I win what?  I won a round of Cambridge standard five card Mao, certainly.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: nice!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: the git xserver stuff.
<RAOF> The commit which broke stuff is one of a series of 5, none of which build.
<RAOF> And my main Hardy install now has a git head xserver, which doesn't load the nvidia binary driver.  So I can't reproduce it here on vanilla git.
<Hobbsee> try harder.
<RAOF> Fujitsu tried harder (git + Intel), but didn't manage 3d, so alse didn't get compiz, so didn't manage to reproduce.  I updated the LP bug, linked it to the upstream Xorg bug, and added some info to that.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: I got Compiz, but at a frame every few seconds. glxinfo said no DRI.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Oh, wow.  I didn't think compiz ran without DRI.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Neither did I... I was very confused.
<RAOF> I think I might update my nouveau libdrm packages to use module-assistant, and make it easy(er) to build the git DRM stuff for all the cards.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: It's possible you needed to play the Gallium fandango or something.  I think xorg git is in quite a lot of flux right now.
<hefe_bia> DktrKranz: I'm sorry, I attached the wrong debdiff for bug #203978. :( I have attached a new one that should really work now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203978 in cedar-backup2 "2.14.0-2 FTBFS in hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203978
<DktrKranz> hefe_bia, thanks :)
<DktrKranz> Hobbsee, have you time to give-back ocamlcreal on amd64?
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: done, and i tend not to need the arch, just the package (and the release, if not hardy)
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: the script checks all arches, and rebuilds the dead ones
<DktrKranz> Hobbsee, ah, nice to know. thanks :)
<Hobbsee> yw
<RainCT> Hey
<Iulian> Hi RainCT
<Hobbsee> can someone try to op in here now?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: not you.  you have access already.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> drat.
<StevenK> Hmh
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: did you do the reset too?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I haven't touched it... I just got you set as contact.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh.  can you do the reset too please?
<PriceChild> (To anyone not in the loop, MC told irc council we are responsible)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: /cs #ubuntu-motu identify
<Hobbsee>  /cs level #ubuntu-motu reset
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: You're contact, identify and do it? *has no chanserv powahs*
<Hobbsee> [00:35] [Notice] -ChanServ- Contact access is required for [LEVEL]
<Hobbsee> oh, right, i need to register to chanserv as well as nickserv.
<RainCT> Fujitsu: Have you seen the patch proposed in bug 202759?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202759 in sarg "Please sync sarg 2.2.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202759
<Hobbsee> StevenK, RainCT now try?
<RainCT> ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [10] is required for [OP] on #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> good.
<jpatrick> !yay | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Glad you made it! :-)
<persia> PriceChild: Huh?  I thought you told me that the people who were ops in each channel were responsible for that channel, and beholden to IRC Council.  My apologies for any confusion.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: we should be good now
<Hobbsee> persia: ie, it's my domain to hijack the channel, and change it :)
<Hobbsee> RainCT: thanks
<RainCT> np :)
<persia> Hobbsee: Sure, as long as it's not MC telling someone they are specifically responsible.  I don't think MC has authority to do that.
<Hobbsee> persia: yes, i've become aware hwo little authority the MC actually has, so it seems that the protocol is saying "i'm going to take responsibility for this" and then doing it.
<persia> Hobbsee: Excellent.  Just wanted to make sure someone was doing that, rather than it being an MC directive, as implied by PriceChild's earlier comment.
<Hobbsee> persia: freenode staff are very picky about it all
<slytherin> Fujitsu: I get this erro when I try to rebuild current version of mplayer, the one that is present already in hardy - http://pastebin.com/m5fc57a5a Any idea?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<slytherin> persia: Can you help with above mplayer build problem?
<persia> slytherin: No.  Youve generated a compiler warning with which I am entirely unfamiliar.  Sorry.
<slytherin> persia: Ok. Actually Fujitsu said that current version failed in the rebuild activity on all arch. So I was just trying to see what the problem is. I have found some references on google but I am not too familiar with compiler flags
<persia> I'm not that familiar with low-level routines, but it appears to me that the code is trying to allocate hardware resources that are not declared as available.  Might be a missing include, or just odd code.  It may be worth comparing with upstream VCS to see if there was a change recently, although it may be due to the updated toolchain.
<slytherin> persia: I am not able to find the affected code in upstream svn. I am confused. :-(
<persia> Upstream SVN doesn't have h264.c or cabac.h?
<slytherin> persia: Let me look carefully
<slytherin> persia: I was looking at wrong place. There is a bzr branch in launchpad.
<persia> slytherin: There you go :)
<bddebian> persia: You bored? :)
<persia> bddebian: I wish :)
<persia> So, it must be getting close to release time: my computer is crashing again :)
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> persia: :)
<persia> bddebian: What is it that you sought I might do if I were bored?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> persia: This aprq2 thing.  You know what an idiot I am. :-(
<persia> bddebian: Ah.  The include is there, in the .c file of the caller, and the format is the same, and it can't find it?  Does the linker look in the directory of the compiled quake_common.c to link against quake_common.o?  Do you have a build log?
<RainCT> is it normal for GDM to use 130MB memory?
<RainCT> (ie, the memory usage incrementing in 130MB after doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start")
<bddebian> persia: Yeah, it's very simplistic
<bddebian> persia: There's a make1.log here: http://www.bddebian.com/junk/aprq2/
<bddebian> Along with the source .zip file
<persia> bddebian: Wait, so it builds fine, and then it won't run?
<bddebian> persia: Aye
<bddebian> I get the quake2 startup screen and music but trying to start a game gets Undefined reference to Com_Error
<persia> Ah.  Straight segfault with missing symbols, right?
<bddebian> Yep
<persia> Have you tried playing with nm to verify the symbols are available?  It sounds like a library issue (although the build log makes it look static, which is confusing)
<persia> The function was in qcommon/common.c, right?  I don't see that in the build log.  Maybe the object definition in the Makefile is missing something?
<bddebian> It's getting built in aq2 isn't it?
<bddebian> Which confuses the crap out of me
<persia> aq2?  I only see aprq2 in the build log.  Is there something missing?
<bddebian> You don't see releasei386/aq2 ?
<persia> Ah.  I'm just not looking hard enough.  It becomes releasei386\q2glx/common.o
<persia> Right, which becomes releasei386/aq2
<persia> And you get the crash when you launch aq2?
<bddebian> http://paste.debian.net/51647
<persia> Ah.  That's easy then.  releasei386\q2glx/common.o needs to be linked to releasei386/gamei386.so
<bddebian> That's what I thought but wtf..
<persia> Sorry it took so long, I'm falling asleep :)
<bddebian> Took so long?  I stared at it for hours last night :-(
<persia> bddebian: so if you look at the build log, it's only linked into aq2, but not into gamei386.so.
<bddebian> Aye
<persia> While there may be something else wrong that is the actual root cause of the error, getting past http://paste.debian.net/51647 is just a matter of adding releasei386\q2glx/common.o to the list of things linked by releasei386/gamei386.so
<bddebian> "as simple as"? :)
 * persia looks at the Makefile...
<persia> bddebian: By the way, zip files are annoying as they tend to break when transferring between locales :(
<bddebian> Aye :)
<bddebian> Upstream is a Windows developer :-(
<persia> Looks to me like it just needs to have releasei386\q2glx/common.o added to the GAME_OBJS definition, but I could be completely mistaken.
<bddebian> Actually that's what I thought but it seemed so odd that he isn't bringing in any of the stuff outside of game/
<persia> The other option would be to track down where Com_Error is used in game/ and change it to not have the odd dependency, which is probably a better solution.
<bddebian> Gah, what a bastard..  http://paste.debian.net/51649
<persia> Aha!  Maybe someone forgot to cut & paste Com_Error from common.c to main.c?  (Not that I recommend cut & paste as a good way to reuse code)
<bddebian> d0rk
 * persia reminds bddebian that this is an Ubuntu channel :)
<bddebian> Yeah, and? :)
<ScottK2> Does CoC say we have to be nice to everyone in the world here or just to each other?
<persia> I thought it was everyone in the world, but I may well be completely mistaken.
 * ScottK2 doesn't know.
<bddebian> I'm not even nice to myself :)
<persia> From http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct: "We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when dealing with other contributors as well as with people outside the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu."
<ScottK2> Self abuse I don't want to know about either.
<persia> (although, as a special exception, bddebian is allowed to not be nice to himself, but everyone should note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod)
<ScottK2> ;-)
<jeromeg> ScottK2: hello, I suscribed you to the pidgin backport bug, jdong acked it, could you please have a look when you have some time ?
<ScottK2> jeromeg: It's on my list, but the list is long and the time is short.  I will, probably next week.
<jeromeg> ScottK2: thank you very much !
<bddebian> persia: Are you talking about g_main.c ?
<persia> bddebian: Yes (sorry).  Whatever generates releasei386/game/g_main.o (which I think is g_main.c_)
<bddebian> But they are in q_common.h too..
<bddebian> Sorry, q_shared
 * persia reviews the build log again, even more confused
 * bddebian doesn't feel quite so bad now :)
<persia> And q_shared is linked into releasei386/gamei386.so, which should avoid http://paste.debian.net/51647.  Hmmm...
<bddebian> But Com_Printf is also defined in g_main.c.  I don't know wtf he is trying to do
<persia> bddebian: It's declared in q_shared.c (line 1294), but wrapped in an #ifdef, and doesn't seem to be defined, but only declared.  Is NDEBUG true for the build?
<persia> (I'm talking about Com_Error now, as Com_Printf was only proof that linking against qcommon/common.o didn't fix it)
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't know about NDEBUG
<persia> Either there's a missing #ifdef NDEBUG wrapper around some Com_Error call somewhere, or NDEBUG is defined, but the Com_Error function is only declared (so the library expects to load it from somewhere else at runtime, and breaks because it doesn't exist)
<persia> The part that confuses me is that it compiles.  I wouldn't expect it do with that sort of issue, but it may be that I don't understand the difference between declarations and definitions in C well enough.
<bddebian> Hmm, well turning of NDEBUG doesn't even create gamei386.so.. w00t
<persia> Lovely.  My apologies, but I'm not going to be able to dig deeper (it's too late for me tonight, and adding it to my list wouldn't be helpful, given the current length).  Best of luck.
<bddebian> NP, thanks man!
<nijaba> hello, how do I tell dpkg-buildpackage that I build a package for all arch (a script, for example)?
<jpatrick> nijaba: have Architure: all in debian/control
<nijaba> jpatrick: thanks
<sebner> aloha jono :)
<jono> hey sebner
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me what should I do when I attach a debdiff to bug 204895? Do I simply need to mark it confirmed and assign to nobody?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in pyro "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<jussio1> slytherin: I think you need to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors IIRC
<jussio1> (not assign)
<slytherin> jussio1: It is actually a catch-all bug for all packages failing due to latest version of python-central. So your suggestion may not apply here. :-)
<jussio1> slytherin: ok. :)
<ScottK2> slytherin: Did you get your debdiff from DPMT svn or did you make a new one?
<ScottK2> Just so happens I'm working on pyro right now.
<ScottK2> slytherin: Which package are you working on ?
<slytherin> ScottK2: I attached one for sonata and just now for clive.
<Festor> Hi all, when will update the database keys of REVU?
<ScottK2> OK. Good.  You should subscribe UUS because that's how sponsors will find the bug.
<Festor> I refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK2> Festor: We aren't taking new packages until after Hardy's release.
<Festor> ahh, ok
<ScottK2> slytherin: I'll look at those.
<Festor> So it is not worth registering with REVU?
<slytherin> ScottK2: Ok. I thought you were working on all debdiffs. :-)
<Festor> I am a little new here...
<ScottK2> Festor: It's not particularly urgent as no one is reviewing right now.  If you are interested, go ahead and join the LP team and make sure your gpg key is in you LP account.   Then when the time comes you will be ready.
<ScottK2> No problem.
<Festor> I already done everything (launchpad, gpg key, .. etc)
<ScottK2> slytherin: For sonata you need the maintainer change.
<ScottK2> Festor: Then you should be in good shape when we start on the next release
<ScottK2> Festor: We're mostly bug fixing now.  It's a good way to start and learn.  You're welcome to dive in.
<slytherin> ScottK2: Ahh, forgot for both of them.
<slytherin> ScottK2: Will correct it
<Festor> OK, I am all ears xD
<ScottK2> slytherin: Great.  Ping me when it's done.
<ScottK2> Festor: Do you have any background in Debian style packaging?
<protonchris> ps -ef
<Festor> ScottK,
<Festor> http://forum.amule.org/index.php?topic=13836.0
<protonchris> whoops
<Festor> transmission
<Festor> and GetDeb
<slytherin> ScottK2: Should I delet old attachments?
<ScottK2> slytherin: Yes
<Festor> I lack experience and the rules, cdbs...
<ScottK2> Festor: One task we are currently trying to do if fix build failures from a recent rebuild test.  You might try looking at Bug #204895 and see if you can make sense of it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in pyro "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> Most of those need some small rules changes so would be a good learning experience.
<Festor> ok, thanks ScottK :D
<Festor> guau... this is a big bug... xD
<ScottK2> Yes.  Lots of packages.  Pick one no one else is working yet.
<slytherin> ScottK2: done
<Legendario> HI everyone
<Legendario> i am trying to build a python package but i am getting the following error:
<Legendario> Unable to create target directory /usr/local/lib/libPythoPhotoPod.
<Legendario> Probably you do not have the access rights.
<Legendario> does anyone know the answer for it?
<ScottK2> Legendario: That means you're trying to install outside the package structure.  Usually you'll want to remove the leading '/' from the path name.
<ScottK2> slytherin: Looking
<Festor> ScottK, one question
<Festor> this is hardy or gutsy?
<Festor> it is for if I should change of S.O.
<Legendario> ScottK2, sorry. but i didn't get it...
<Festor> ups!
<ScottK2> Festor: Hardy
<Festor> I see now,
<Festor> ok
<Festor> sorry xD
<ScottK2> Legendario: What's the difference between /usr/local/lib/libPythoPhotoPod and usr/local/lib/libPythoPhotoPod?
<Legendario> ScottK2, ok. I gotta find in which file that is...
<Legendario> but isn't the / the root folder?
<ScottK2> Legendario: When you build the package you want to do it inside the package, not in the root.  That's for when you install the .deb.
<ScottK2> slytherin: Please (LP: #nnnnnn) to close the bug in your debian/changelogs (don't redo these, just mark them manually).
<slytherin> ScottK2: What do you mean by mark them manually?
<Legendario> ScottK2: i see this instruction is a install script. It is supposed to work if change it for usr/local/lib instead, isn't it?
<slytherin> ScottK2: Ok got it. you mean for those two packages I mark them manually and for rest of the packages add it to changelog, right?
<ScottK2> slytherin: Yes.
<slytherin> ScottK2: let me know when you have uploaded the packages
<ScottK2> Legendario: Why are you installing to /usr/local anyway?
<ScottK2> slytherin: Will do.
<Legendario> ScottK2, it is the default location on the upstream install script
<Festor> Someone I could send me again the link in the "super" bug?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Legendario> i tried changing it for usr/lib but i got the same error message:
<sistpoty> oh, do we have a super bug? *g*
<Legendario> Unable to create target directory usr/lib/libPythoPhotoPod.
<Legendario> Probably you do not have the access rights.
<Festor> Sorry, sistpoty I am little new here.. xD
<sistpoty> heh, no problem... it was just a funny expression ;)
<ScottK2> Festor:  Bug #204895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in sonata "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Look at the bug and you'll see.
<Festor> Thanks again ScottK :D
<ScottK2> Legendario: You'll need to ask someone else for more help.  I'm just about out of time here.
<Legendario> any candidates here?????
<slytherin> ScottK2: There are no build failures on my machine for flickrfs and psyco.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: oh, python-central... damn, I'm still fighting gfortran :(
<Legendario> ScottK2, thanks anyway
<Legendario> Is there anyone else in this room who could lend me a hand?
<ScottK2> slytherin: Look at the build logs referenced in the bug and make sure there's not something that needs fixing.
<slytherin> ScottK2: will take look again
<ScottK2> slytherin: Both are uploaded.  Your changelog descriptions could be a little more verbose.  In this case mentioning that the package cannot be built without the change is quite relevant as people look back and try to understand why changes are made.
<slytherin> ScottK2: Will keep in mind next time. Thanks for suggestion and upload. :-)
<ScottK2> slytherin: You're welcome.  Thank you for contributing to Ubuntu.
<ScottK2> pochu: Would you please lean on stani to get a spe release done so we can upload.
<sommer> ScottK2: I was taking a look at the cfv package from your python bug, and I there is a dh_pycentral "command" in the rules file... is that what I'm looking for?
<ScottK2> sommer: If you look at the build logs, you'll see.  It's generally a hard coded command in rules to install something in /usr/share/python-central.
<ScottK2> sommer: Definitely check the build logs to see what caused the actual build failure.  It may be unrelated to python-central.
<sommer> ScottK2: gotcha, checking
<LaserJock> I don't suppose anybody had any wild filesystem corruption after yesterdays updates?
<Iulian> Heya, I'm trying to build a package but I get an error - http://rafb.net/p/ZjzCg197.html  It seems that I need glib-sharp-2.0 but I can't find it.
<sebner> LaserJock: no, just wlan problems :P
<Iulian> LaserJock: Not really, it's working fine here.
<LaserJock> sebner: well, I had that too
<xtknight> does using 1.2.1 sound acceptable if it fixes the problem?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-schedule/+bug/204496
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204496 in gnome-schedule "gnome-schedule GTK About Box frozen and help nonfunctional" [Undecided,New]
<LaserJock> but last night my computer became read-only
<xtknight> as opposed to keepig in the buggy 1.0.0 or upgrading the pkg to 2.0
<slytherin> Iulian: Add libglib2.0-cil as build dependency
<LaserJock> and now I can't boot *any* OS
<Iulian> slytherin: Thanks a lot!
<sebner> LaserJock: boot with ubuntu cd and fire up fsck?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I did have some trouble yesterday afternoon, after deciding to give kde4 a shot (and hence upgrading to hardy to a current state again)...
<slytherin> xtknight: are you sure there are no other bugs in 1.2.1 version. :-)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: solved itself then however with the second boot :)
<xtknight> slytherin, hehe nope i'm on hardy no way to try right now
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I did about 7 cycles where it fsck'd at boot and then died and rebooted :/
<LaserJock> I tried booting into another OS and that too won't boot
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I was more lucky, just hung somewhere in initrd
<LaserJock> so I'm on a LiveCD right now
<sommer> ScottK2: the only place it's referenced in the package source is in the rules file it calls dh_pycentral and in the control file it depends on python-central, and there's a message in the build log stating that python-central can't be authenticated
<sommer> ScottK2: I don't see a hard coded rule however?
<sebner> LaserJock: the worst thing would be to discover that the hardrive is dieing.
<sebner> *dying -.-
<LaserJock> sebner: the laptop is less than 3 months old, I'd be surprised
<ScottK> sommer: If it builds for you then I'd mark it invalid.
<sommer> ScottK: okay, setting up pbuilder now, I'll give it a test in a few minutes, thanks
<ScottK> sommer: Fujitsu may be interested to know about build failures caused by that build system.
<sebner> LaserJock: well, because of that they introduced assurance
<LaserJock> sebner: heh, thanks :-)
<LaserJock> sebner: I don't think it's the hard drive dying. I think it's a problem with resizing LVM
<sebner> LaserJock: well, thats better. Then the worst is reinstalling ubuntu
<LaserJock> maybe ...
<LaserJock> that's pretty bad
<superm1> i've never successfully resized an LVM
<superm1> always lost a lot of data trying
<superm1> i tried to resize one drive out of the mis
<superm1> mix
<LaserJock> superm1: well that's nice to know :(
<LaserJock> what the heck is the point then?!
<Iulian> slytherin: It builds fine with libglib2.0-cil but it also needs gnome-sharp2 and it complains about it because it's a virtual package.
<superm1> LaserJock, probably to instill confidence in people using it.  They "think" that oh this is so flexible
<superm1> i can always add or remove a drive
<Iulian> slytherin: Is there any package I can use instead of gnome-sharp2 ?
<superm1> but probably also its hard to catch a bug like this, because no one wants to sacrifice all their data to reproduce it
<LaserJock> alright, I'm going to try to reboot and see if I can get into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure my other OS is hosed
<slytherin> Iulian: what is the error you get?
<LaserJock> which is no big loss
<Iulian> slytherin: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: gnome-sharp2 (>= 2.20.0) which is a virtual package.
<pochu> ScottK: done
<slytherin> Iulian: some problem at your end I think. It is meta package. And I think metapackage is not same as virtual package
<Iulian> slytherin: Uhmm, no idea how to fix it.
<sebner> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> it worked!
<LaserJock> thank God!
<sebner> Laney: great. :)
 * LaserJock immediately goes to back up his dissertation :/
<Iulian> slytherin: 2.20.0 is the latest version. Maybe I should change it.
<slytherin> Iulian: why change it? it is checking for correct version
<slytherin> Iulian: have you enabled universe repository in pbuilderrc?
<ScottK> pochu: Yhanks
<ScottK> Y/T
<Iulian> slytherin: Yes IIRC
<ScottK> Iulian and slytherin: You need to do a realapckage | virtualpackage depends so the same real package always gets picked up when it's bult
<ScottK> bult/built
<ScottK> Where realpackage is a non-vritual package that would satisfy the depends
<slytherin> ScottK: But is gnome-sharp2 a virtual package?
<slytherin> ScottK: I mean is a meta package same as virtual package?
<Iulian> slytherin: gnome-sharp2 is a meta package
<Iulian> slytherin: What about B-D on gtk-sharp2 and in this case libglib2.0-cli should be removed.
<slytherin> Iulian: no, gtk-sharp2 and libglib2.0-cil has no relation
<slytherin> check the dependencies of gnome-sharp2, may be you want to add one of them instead of gnome-sharp2
<nijaba> hello (again). Apart from dpkg-statoverride, what would allow me to define default owner and permission for files install by my package?
<LaserJock> man, I'm starting to feel Hardy's not going to be really ready :/
<cody-somerville> LaserJock, I share that same deep stomach turning feeling :/
<sistpoty> LaserJock: oh, there's plenty of time left (trying to start a rumor about an additional month for the cycle *g*)
<LaserJock> please do
<LaserJock> :-)
<slytherin> sistpoty: additional month?
<sistpoty> heh, it's working, I started a rumor :)
 * LaserJock ^5s sistpoty 
<nixternal> LaserJock: iirc the last LTS was 9 months of work
<LaserJock> nixternal: and we were told it'd never happen again ;-)
<LaserJock> there are so many RC bugs and we're in the middle of a few transitions
<nixternal> Dapper got high praise, but Hardy isn't getting that high praise just yet
<LaserJock> and we're past Beta!
<nixternal> I keep seeing to many people complaining
<slangasek> what transitions are we in the middle of?
<nixternal> I seen a python one didn't I?
<LaserJock> gfortran, mpich, python-xml
<nixternal> libungif4
<nixternal> but that is pretty much complete now
<slangasek> if python-xml doesn't get finished, that doesn't block the release though?
<nixternal> it shouldn't
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> but we're doing a lot of work for being post-Beta
<slangasek> gfortran would be good to have done, what's the status on that?
<LaserJock> slangasek: bottlenecking a bit on Ubuntu Archive and still has a some ways to go
<slangasek> what's the bottleneck?
<sistpoty> slangasek: depends... I'm just fighting atlas now, I believe it blocks some bits (current FTBFS on i386 and hence is lacking the arch:all packages)
<sistpoty> (gfortran)
<LaserJock> slangasek: there are a lot of interdependencies and well, you gotta have them actually synced to get it done
<slangasek> sistpoty: heh, ok
<slangasek> LaserJock: ok, so that bottleneck will be cleared on Monday, what's next? :)
<LaserJock> slangasek: they need to get tested, IMO
<slangasek> BIAB, running to the bank
<sistpoty> btw.: bug #201962 has gfortran status, and there's one for python-central, which I forgot right now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201962 in r-noncran-lindsey "gfortran transition" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201962
<Iulian> slytherin: Added libgnome2.0-cil and it worked.
<Iulian> slytherin: But I'm still fighting with some of them :)
<slytherin> Iulian: Best luck with fight. Time to hit bed. :-)
<Iulian> slytherin: Sleep well.
<cody-somerville> ScottK2, It seems that a number of packages you reported against FTBFS because they were trying to build an old version or something
<cody-somerville> ScottK2, However, those packages may still fail when rebuilt
<cody-somerville> ScottK2, Will there be followup for those packages?
<Iulian> Bleah, pbuilder wants notify-sharp but it's not even packaged - this is the error http://rafb.net/p/yoNSuY24.html
<Iulian> Also see debian bug 354876
<ubotu> Debian bug 354876 in wnpp "ITP: notify-sharp -- CLI bindings for libnotify" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/354876
<Iulian> And if I use libnotify it doesn't work.
<Bruno_> hi, im getting this error when i use debuild http://pastebin.ca/953096 , could someone help me?
<Iulian> Bruno_: It seems that's something wrong at line 5, take a look again at the changelog.
<Bruno_> Iulian: yeah, i looked and it was missing a bit from the end, its fixed now
<Bruno_> Iulian: thanks
<Iulian> Great
<Bruno_> after i've submitted a patch a to bug, who do i have to subscribe?
<sistpoty> Bruno_: ubuntu-universe-sponsors for universe/multiverse packages
<Bruno_> thanks
<sebner> sistpoty: for mailscanner I think the only thing I can do is to contact debian(upstream) maintainer!?
<sistpoty> sebner: or install postfix and mailscanner and test it?
<Bruno_> sistpoty: and do i change it's status?
<sistpoty> Bruno_: no idea actually
<Iulian> Bruno_: Confirmed should be ok.
<Bruno_> Iulian: ok
<sebner> sistpoty: now is the question what would take longer because I have knowledge of postfix and mailscanner :)
<sistpoty> sebner: whatever you prefer ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: ^^ k
<sebner> sistpoty: I'll try to test it myself. I have bad experiences with contacting debian maintainers
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> gmrl, grml... atlas ... grml
<CTho>     #Figure out our username
<CTho>     ssh root@$IPDADDRESS test -d /var/mobile
<CTho> that should be IPADDRESS, not IPDADDRESS, shouldn't it?
<sistpoty> CTho: or hostname... where'd you find it`?
<CTho> superm1: are you the maintainer of the ipod-touch-mount script?
<CTho> sistpoty: ipod-touch-mount
<superm1> CTho, yeah.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: still no go on atlas?
<superm1> i've been needing to touch that for a little bit
<superm1> what's wrong with it these days?
<CTho> superm1: well i just had to fix "IPDADDRESS"
<joejaxx> hi
<CTho> after updating ipod-convenience
<sistpoty> LaserJock: it's a beast... and it is very successful in avoiding to show me what the tests actually are testing
<superm1> CTho, ah i see
<superm1> okay let me finsih the other change i needed for it
<superm1> and i'll throw that in
<CTho> :)
<CTho> thanks
<superm1> thanks for reminding me
<CTho> oh
<CTho> there is also a hard-coded 192.168.6.136 IP in the version i have
<superm1> latest is 0.8-0ubuntu1
<superm1> is that what you have?
<CTho> i think i have 0.7something
<superm1> oh that's the old one
<superm1> latest one is in hardy already
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I guess it also doesn't help too much, that I haven't done an fortran yet *g*
<CTho> superm1: is there a place where bugs should be filed against the script?  launchpad?
<superm1> CTho, yeah launchpad
<superm1> but please use the latest version
<CTho> is there a source I can add to pick it up with gutsy?
<superm1> oh it wasn't pushed to the PPA?
<superm1> i'll fix that too with this next one
<CTho> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ipod-convenience/+bug/198139 ok, so the issues in the version that Nic is using are: 1) IPDADDRESS 2) hard-coded IP 3) the script does "test -d /var/mobile", but on my ipod, you have to do "test -d /var/mobile/Media" because /var/mobile exists but is empty (1.1.2)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198139 in ipod-convenience "When running iphone-mount, i get ssh: : Name or service not known" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> CTho, those are both fixed in 0.8
<CTho> excellent.  thanks for maintaining it.
<superm1> CTho|away, wish I was better at keeping up.  LP doesn't seem to remember to email me when there are bugs :)
<sebner> sistpoty: hmm I'm not even clever enough to run postfix alone without mailscanner. But I'll keep trying. :)
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know if it's possible to set up an Xandros pbuilder in ubuntu? (I'm trying to repackage some of my stuff for the Eee PC)
<RAOF> Megaqwerty: It should be possible, yes.  All you need is a xandros debootstrap, IIUC.
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: could you help me with that? I've never made a pbuilder with another debootstrap...I wouldn't even know where to start/acquire it
<RAOF> Nethier, really, do I.  If all else failed, you could just manually create the tarball - just use the Xandros debootstrap, and tar that directory up & put it where pbuilder expects to find it.
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: Alright, so I found the Xandros debootstrap_0.3.3.2_all.deb could you point me to a guide with what I would do from here?
<RAOF> No, not really.  You're not trying to do something that many people try :)
<RAOF> !pbuilder may help
<RAOF> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: thanks, I understand
<RAOF> May help.
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: what's odd though is they don't have their own codenames in the .deb file...Eh, I've got to go, I guess I'll look at it later. Thanks again.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-23
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: I think I figured it out, as it appears to be working. It was actually quite simple, I just had to run sudo pbuilder create --mirror "http://xnv3.xandros.com/xs2.0/pkg" --distribution "xs2.0-xn"
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Howdie bddebian
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
 * RAOF is confused.  Why doesn't 'howdie' tab-autocomplete?
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> That'd be totally awesome.  Baysian tab-autocomplete for irc :)
<RAOF> How shall I abuse this laptop today?  Trying ext4?  Seeing how much works with nouveau-gallium?  Manually installing xorg git on / again?
<jussio1> ext4 :D
<protonchris> I vote for ext4
<frenchy_> Hi All!
<RAOF> The problem there is I'd need to rebuild the kernel with ext4 enabled :)
<jussio1> RAOF: get on it then :D
 * jussio1 wonders what he is still doing  up...
<jussio1> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: March 23 2008, 03:25:14 - Next meeting: Server Team in 3 days
<frenchy_> Just installed Hardy beta, went to update my package (me-tv) in universe and the old control file says 'unstable' (as synced from debian) ... but ... uupdate has changed it to 'hardy'.  What am I supposed to do here?
<frenchy_> Does it really matter?
<adrian2002ca> so how do i get started developing...im a pretty good programmer, pretty new to ubuntu(a month)...ive looked at the wiki and I still don't know how to get an <experienced developer to help me along>
<adrian2002ca> anyone?
<persia> adrian2002ca: The best way is to start working on some bugs, and ask specific questions if you get stuck.  Others in the channel will likely provide advice of one sort or another.
<persia> As you develop a specific area of interest or focus, you will find a group of people working on similar things with whom you will develop closer relationships.
<frenchy_> adrian2002ca: Did you want to develop something new?
<persia> adrian2002ca: You might want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing for some guidelines on processes and hints, and https://MOTU/TODO for some lists of things that need doing.
<adrian2002ca> i'm not sure(although i would like to take some of my ideas and make them into programs), i guess doing bugs would help with the <initiation>
<persia> adrian2002ca: Well, it depends on the sort of developer you wish to be.  This channel is mostly concerned with maintenance programming for Ubuntu universe, which is lots of bugfixes and integration work, rather than new programs.
<adrian2002ca> persia: sounds good, since i shall start here :D
<adrian2002ca> so what languages are used mostly C++?
 * slangasek twitches
<adrian2002ca> lol what???
<slangasek> working with C++ code might account for most of the *time* spent, anyway... :)
<adrian2002ca> oo sounds good
<slangasek> it sounds good to work with a language that's time-consuming?
<slangasek> if you're talking about packaging work, the top languages to know are POSIX shell, make, and python
<adrian2002ca> naw, it just means that i dont have to learn a new language
<adrian2002ca> and those are the ones i need to learn then\
<frenchy_> adrian2002ca: I haven't time to argue the pros and cons of programming but C++ is fine.  I have a project written in C++, took me 6 months, 1 developer.  And it's better than a lot I've seen.
<slangasek> that would depend on where you end up getting involved
<adrian2002ca> ok guys...let the crunching begin :)
<slangasek> if you're trying to contribute to a package whose build scripts are written in python, knowing python is relevant.  If you're trying to fix a bug in debian/rules, that's make.  A lot of packaging bugs are fixed without doing any actual programming at all.
<frenchy_> adrian2002ca: I'm getting the impression that you are more of a programmer (like myself).  Interested in creating software rather than packaging.
<frenchy_> adrian2002ca: Happy to be corrected.
<adrian2002ca> frenchy_:  yes, that's correct
<RAOF> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: If you're interested, it seems I've managed to get a little bit more attention for our xorg bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14449
<adrian2002ca> im a bit new to ubuntu in general
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 14449 in Server/general "A key gets stuck in OpenGL applications" [Major,New]
<persia> adrian2002ca: bug #200406 is a crasher bug in a c++ program, if you want to take a look at that.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200406 in torcs "torcs-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in GfParmGetStr()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200406
<adrian2002ca> persia: ill see what i can do ..ill get back to you...dont expect much :P
<frenchy_> adrian2002ca: There are plenty of ways to contribute.  Just remember though, in general, people don't code for Ubuntu, they code for linux/unix.  Then someone packages it for ubuntu afterwards.
<slangasek> frenchy_: for me-tv: assuming you intend to continue maintaining it in both Debian and Ubuntu (which I recommend), you'll need to change the target dist in the changelog back to 'unstable' for upload to Debian; packages that list "hardy" there get rejected, since it's an invalid target
<persia> adrian2002ca: No problem.  This is of the harder class of C++ programming intensive bugs.  There are lots of easier bugs out there, some of which also are C++ bugs.  Good luck.
<slangasek> frenchy_: I guess that the uupdate script in Ubuntu has been modified to use the Ubuntu dist names, maybe, or invokes a script which does
<adrian2002ca> persia: thanks :D
<frenchy_> slangasek: Cheers.  Understood.  But I was trying to update my PPA when this happened.  i.e not a proper upload to hardy.
<slangasek> frenchy_: well, for a ppa you need to use the Ubuntu release names as well, yes
<slangasek> since the ppa has to know which version of Ubuntu to build against
<frenchy_> slangasek:  Ta.
<adrian2002ca> frenchy_:  oh yea, im still new to the whole community
<frenchy_> slangasek: Yeah, I hadn't thought that through.  I understand what's gone on now.  Thanks again.
<bddebian> persia: boswars is in now
<emgent> heya people
<bddebian> Hello emgent
<adrian2002ca> so my first question is: am i right when i assume that StacktraceSource.txt along with the source file would be the most important docs to look at?
<persia> bddebian: Excellent.  Are you filing the FFe so we can drop bos and statagus, or do you need someone else to do it?
<persia> adrian2002ca: Yes.  Precisely.
<adrian2002ca> persia: engouraging, thank you
<bddebian> persia: Hmm, I hadn't really thought about it
<persia> bddebian: Hmm.  To ask a different question, is it worth pushing boswars for hardy?  The website made it look good, but if it needs polishing, intrepid might be better.
<bddebian> Probably
<persia> Well then, congrats anyway :)
<Fujitsu> FFes are needed even for bugfix releases now, aren't they?
<persia> No.  Only for feature freeze exceptions.
<Fujitsu> `Up through Alpha 6, if a MOTU believes upload of a new upstream release that just has bug fixes in it is warranted, they may upload it using this process:'
<persia> Hmm...
<persia> I still don't think it's a FeatureFreezeException, but I didn't think all uploads needed motu-release review until RCFreeze.  Anyone around from motu-release to clarify the current viscosity of Hardy?
<adrian2002ca> persia: in StacktraceSource.txt, an entry like #7  0x0000000000401189 in _start ()  is not an error right?
<adrian2002ca> persia: unless it says error underneath?
<persia> adrian2002ca: No.  It's just a report that in frame 7 in the stack, the program was at location 0x0000000000401189 processing the function call _start ().  The crash happened in frame 0.  The other frames can give you context to track down the problem.
<adrian2002ca> persia: aaahhh, that makes sense...
<adrian2002ca> ...download ing source now(146 MB of it) and just making sure i know what im doing lol
<Hobbsee> persia: i would have expected RC.
<persia> Personally, I find Stacktrace.txt to be the most helpful, as it contains also the values for the variables, which can help to understand the problem.  Many times variables are used before they are set, etc.
<persia> Hobbsee: Could you expand on that a little?
<bddebian> persia: Of course I haven't tried to build it on hardy yet.  It's a large package :-(
<Hobbsee> persia: i would have expected that all uploads needed motu-release review after RC>
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Do I need to file a full-blown FFe request for a security fix release, now?
<Hobbsee> persia: just like all main uploads will need review after the rc freeze
<slangasek> in this case, the variables show you that the innermost frame has a first argument of 0x0 being passed to it as the "handle", which isn't supposed to happen and causes a null pointer dereference
<Hobbsee> well, rc freeze.
<persia> Hmmm...  I don't see an explicit RC Freeze listed in the release schedule this time.  Is it 10th April?
<persia> slangasek: When do you expect to declare the RC Freeze?
<Hobbsee> slangasek: would be able to tell you
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i doubt it.
<slangasek> persia: pre-announced at RC minus 10 days; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidateProcess
<Hobbsee> slangasek: most people won't know about that link.  it only became public last cycle :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: The wiki page says I should, but I've seen people avoid it more recently.
<slangasek> Hobbsee: that's fine, I'm just doing my part to disseminate it opportunistically :-)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: can you put it on the meeting agenda?
<Hobbsee> slangasek: :)
<persia> slangasek: Thanks.  Any chance you could add 7th April to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule (us peons aren't supposed to edit the schedule).
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: We'll probably have hit another freeze by then.
<slangasek> yes, a bit inconsistent to have the BetaFreeze on there but not the RCFreeze, innit?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's friday
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: OK, I'll file an FFe now, and add it to the agenda.
<Hobbsee> thanks
<slangasek> alas, there's no page in the wiki yet that properly describes the RCFreeze.  But there's a page for some guy named Mark Freeze...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: please add, to the LP plugin, a thing that will let us search for projects.
<slangasek> persia: done
<persia> slangasek: Thank you.
<protonchris> Anybody up for sponsoring a sync?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgdamm3.0/+bug/190744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK2> emgent: Are you up for another set of security fixes?
<persia> Ah.  FinalFreeze.  Good name.
 * persia hunts for Acts of God to use as upload excuses
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK2> God made me type dput?
<bddebian> heh
<Fujitsu> Is "upstream is stupid and rewrites gigantic chunks of code in security updates, so it's always good to have the latest version at release" a valid reason for a FFe for a security+featureful new upstream?
<frenchy_> Fujitsu: Ha, don't we have that same problem with FireFox.
<frenchy_> ?
<slangasek> Fujitsu: it's a good reason to /ask/ for an FFe... :)
<adrian2002ca> quick question...when i see this in the bug report: /usr/games/torcs: line 52: 17394 Segmentation fault (core dumped)  $LIBDIR/torcs-bin -l $LOCAL_CONF -L $LIBDIR -D $DATADIR $*.. , what file is the line number referring to?
<slangasek> to /usr/games/torcs
<adrian2002ca> oh, so its the binary...
<adrian2002ca> i get it...nvm then
<slangasek> /usr/games/torcs is not a binary, it's a script
<persia> adrian2002ca: Actually, /usr/games/torcs is a shell script that sets some variables, and calls /usr/games/torcs-bin
<adrian2002ca> persia: ahh..makes sense
<adrian2002ca> all in all, that line number is thus not useful to me ]
<adrian2002ca> unless i was reverse engineering to a much greater extent(no source)
<adrian2002ca> ok bunny coming......gotta go lol
<slangasek> ...bunny?
<keescook> easter!
 * persia has never seen some leave due to incipient bunny attack before
<slangasek> keescook: which is tomorrow...?
<keescook> slangasek: maybe he's in the future!
<Fujitsu> Hey keescook.
<slangasek> this explains everything
<keescook> hiya Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Does someone from the mozillateam know about the ~60 CVEs that their packages are polluting the CVE lists with?
<Fujitsu> (just for Hardy, that is)
<keescook> Fujitsu: I think jdstrand was quizzing asac about it earlier in the weak.
<Fujitsu> And 32 open sun-java* CVEs.
<Fujitsu> Those two together make ~30% of the open Hardy CVEs.
<keescook> yeah.  I was going to ask doko about java on monday
<slangasek> "before you can be released with hardy, you must answer me these questions three, about a CVE..."
<Fujitsu> It'd be really nice if LP finally got around to importing Debian bugs, and we could track CVEs there.
<slangasek> somehow I don't think that will help much for java or mozilla :)
<Fujitsu> It'd help for the other 210.
<slangasek> tru
<Fujitsu> keescook: Why is opera appearing in the Hardy universe list in the u-c-t report?
<jdong> slangasek: updating hal seems to have fixed it :)
<keescook> Fujitsu: urhmm... I only see opera in the "Partner" repo
<Fujitsu> I see CVE-2008-1080 in opera on the universe list here.
<ubotu> Opera before 9.26 allows user-assisted remote attackers to read arbitrary files by tricking a user into typing the characters of the target filename into a file input. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1080)
<Fujitsu> Maybe it's because it's not actually in Hardy yet.
<Fujitsu> So doesn't have PARTNER as a note.
<Fujitsu> And it's not in main, so won't have SUPPORTED. So might well default to universe.
<keescook> Fujitsu: ah! it might be due to not being able to "see" the partner source archive map.
<keescook> Fujitsu: I have a local mirror, so I use ~/.source_map to define the mirror tree locations
<keescook> when loading from the apt cache, there isn't a good way to get all the source lines for partner
<keescook> (see scripts/source_map.py code)
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<keescook> it's kind of hacky
<keescook> I'm presently working on a makefile that will export the entire set of files into a browseable html tree too
<Fujitsu> Is there any reason to keep kfreebsd bits in the archive when we don't have a kfreebsd port?
<Fujitsu> keescook: That would be very nice indeed.
<Fujitsu> At the moment there are a number of places one has to check for notes, and u-c-t's isn't browser-accessible.
<keescook> Fujitsu: yeah, precisely.  and hopefully before Wed I'll have it publically published
<Fujitsu> I noticed you appeared to be planning that soon. Very good.
<keescook> :)
<protonchris> Fujitsu or keescook:  Either of you two up for sponsoring a sync?  Motu-release has already approved.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgdamm3.0/+bug/190744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed]
<slangasek> jdong: great; can you mention that in the bug report, so we can keep track?
<keescook> protonchris: I can't at the moment -- I'm about to run out for a late dinner.
<protonchris> keescook: thanks anyway.  What's for dinner?
<keescook> protonchris: we're thinking Thai.  mmm noodles
<protonchris> keescook: nice.
<protonchris> I had some vietnamese for lunch.
<keescook> protonchris: excellent!  there's a Pho place about a mile away that I try to visit a lot :)
<jdong> slangasek: sure thing
<adrian2002ca> so i am currently looking over the 200406 bug and i am asking myself which files are the source files I should look at...any suggestions?
<RAOF> adrian2002ca: The stacktrace suggests that mainmenu.cpp will be involved _somewhere_.  In general, grep is your friend.
<adrian2002ca> just trying to establish a set of actions i could use to try solving a problem
<RAOF> adrian2002ca: As in "grep GfParmGetStr **/*.cpp"
<adrian2002ca> RAOF: aaahhh...i shall look for it....argh...so many directories :D
<RAOF> That's what either -R or **/* is for :)
<RAOF> (Depending on how cool your shell is).
<adrian2002ca> oh,im not at home so im on the win machine lol...ill save that for later though :P
<RAOF> Oh, dear.  You may want to install cygwin to get some sort of sane environment there :)
<adrian2002ca> lol...i got bloodshed dev-C for IDE, just so i can take a peek at the code :)
<emgent> ScottK2: now i'm here
<emgent> :)
<emgent> if you have some security bug to solve, for me, feel free to send mail.
<emgent> now i have to go, sorry for delay
<slytherin> doko: I have one problem. ant depends on java-virtual-machine & java2-runtime. But the main task of ant (compilation) needs a jdk (java-compiler). There is no package in openjdk-* which provides java-compiler. So one can not use ant fully with openjdk. Please let me know if I should file a bug for this and against which package (my guess is openjdk).
<ScottK2> emgent: Have a look at the libnet-dns-perl sync that was just done.  The packages in Dapper/Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy need to be examined to see if they have the same problem.
<ScottK2> slytherin: Earlier I was assuming it was a virtual package.  I didn't check to see if it actually was.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: I've seen you've done quite a few security-related syncs. When you do so, please ensure that you notify emgent or I so we can tell the CVE tracker about them.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: IIRC I've only done one and I think I linked the cve in the bug.  Do I need to do more?
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: That unfortunately doesn't notify anyone. Perhaps subscribe motu-swat.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: OK.  Will do.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: It should notify someone, but that would make sense.
<ScottK2> Well it turns out I'm not credible to have an opinion on Launchpad because I don't subscribe to the perspective that the U/I is improving.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: I don't file Launchpad bugs anymore because I'm not credible, so there's no point.
<ScottK2> It turns out having an a strong feeling about the inherent fineness of CSS over tables is an essential prerequisite for being able to understand.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: no, you're not credible, because you don't have an open-enough mind.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: motu-swat subscribed on the one I did.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Thanks.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Well I do know what I like and LP is not moving towards it (U/I design wise).
<slytherin> ScottK2: The main problem I am facing is that even if I install openjdk-*, when I install ant it will still pull gcj.
<slytherin> ScottK2: Ahh, the latest update solves the problem partially. Now I need to file bug against ant.
<Iulian> G'morning
<slytherin> Iulian: Can you please change your nick to something else. I can't figure out whether it starts with 'I' or 'l'. :-)
<Fujitsu> slytherin: Not using a serif font, then?
<slytherin> Fujitsu: I am using whichever pidgin uses by default
<Fujitsu> Ah. Pidgin. That would explain it.
<\sh> moins
<slytherin> Fujitsu: I used to use xchat long time back. But due to the multi-protocol functionality I use pidgin. Of course I only use it for IRC and gtalk and will probably move to empathy when it matures.
 * Fujitsu uses irssi and Gajim.
<Fujitsu> I used to use irssi+bitlbee, but decided to try Gajim, and liked it.
 * \sh is scared by pidgin and kopete, too :)
<Fujitsu> I like Kopete. But not for IRC.
<\sh> na..multiprotocol clients are not my thing...everything works over xmpp
<\sh> ...building wine 0.9.58...
<Fujitsu> I only have use for MSNP and XMPP, but use a transport, so it's all XMPP. Gajim must be about the best XMPP client.
<\sh> next to psi on the qt side of life :)
<slytherin> Fujitsu: and what is your opinion of gossip?
<\sh> and hopefully for ibex we get ejabberd 2.x and hopefulle the irc transport is much better, I'll start to use gajim + irc transport ;)
<Fujitsu> slytherin: I couldn't get it working when I tried.
<Iulian> slytherin: Hehe
 * Iulian is using irssi
 * \sh goes back to sleep and comes back later...
<Iulian> slytherin: Ohh, btw, that package needs notify-sharp which is not packaged yet. I can't get it to work without it.
 * Iulian waits for slomo__ to package notify-sharp :)
<Iulian> The report is pretty old - see bug 139356 and debian bug 354876
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139356 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package notify-sharp" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139356
<ubotu> Debian bug 354876 in wnpp "ITP: notify-sharp -- CLI bindings for libnotify" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/354876
<sebner> Good morning and Happy Easter (for them who care) :)
<Nafallo> hehe. hilights :-P
 * Nafallo blames Fujitsu and \sh_away ;-)
<frenchy_> Good evening ladies and gents, I'm awaiting testers for my application (could take days) ... in the meantime I was wondering if I could look at a couple of bugs.  I'm a C/C++ guy.
<frenchy_> Also, what's the goal here?  Are we still fixing things for Hardy?
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: You highlight Gajim, then?
<Fujitsu> frenchy_: For another month, yes.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: ye :-)
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure what else we would be doing before Hardy release.
<frenchy_> Fujitsu: I though that we'd be all done-and-dusted ... you know, on top of things ...
<frenchy_> Ha ... just kidding.
<frenchy_> Can anyone suggest a couple for me to look at?
<asac> Fujitsu: where is the list of open CVEs for hardy?
<Fujitsu> asac: I'll push the HTML somewhere. Wait a sec.
<Fujitsu> asac: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/cves.html.
<asac> Fujitsu: where do you get them from?
<Fujitsu> asac: ubuntu-cve-tracker. It will be publicly announced within the next few days, I believe.
<asac> ok
<asac> i haven't been asked about those
<asac> just about a few that were not properly documented for the stable releases
<frenchy_> Ok then, can someone tell me where I get of my ass and do it myself?
<frenchy_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs?
<persia> frenchy_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/, http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/dist/hardy/arch/i386, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ should be enough links to start.  Please complain again when you run out :)
<frenchy_> persia: Thanks.
<frenchy_> persia: I just found this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO/Bugs is that a good parent page?
<frenchy_> persia: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ ... what am I supposed to do with that?
<frenchy_> persia: It's just a list of files.
<persia> frenchy_: Each of those is a package that is no longer built from the current sources in the repositories.
<persia> For those where the size is not 0, the file provides a list of everything that depends on the specified package.
<persia> All of those need to be migrated to not depend on the packages no longer built from source.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO/Bugs is also a good source.  There's lots of things to do :)
<frenchy_> persia: So pick the biggest file and go?
<persia> Yep :)
<Hobbsee> persia: slangasek should be able to refresh the NBS list, on request, too
<persia> (And always remember when updating a package to check the bugs page for that package to see if someone else is working on the package, or if there are other bugs that can easily be fixed at the same time (respecting the current state of freezes)
<persia> )
<persia> Hobbsee: Doesn't that happen automatically every 6 hours anyway?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<frenchy_> persia: Got it.
<frenchy_> Can I do this from Gutsy?  The wireless on my Hardy Beta is broke real good.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sebner> persia: was my reminder mail ok? And do you even *recieved* it?
<persia> For some of it, yes.  For others, maybe not.
<persia> sebner: Yes to both counts.
<sebner> persia: ok. thx :)
<sebner> aloha sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sebner> sistpoty: archive admins rock. 13 syncs done from me
<sebner> sistpoty: this night :)
<sistpoty> heh
<frenchy_> persia: Anyone: So am I to late for https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.4.0-1 loks like it was marked SUPERSEDED.
<persia> Superceded would mean you are indeed too late.
<frenchy_> There's no bugs page ... Am I looking at the right thing?
<frenchy_> persia: Cool ... next.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/ (although there are none shown)
<Iulian> Does anyone have any ideas about what I can use instead of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009/plain/
<Iulian> I'm using libglade2-0 because libglade-2.0 is a virtual package.
<jeromeg> Iulian: i think that you need to add the -dev version of the package to build
<Iulian> jeromeg: Ok, what about gtk+-2.0 and Wand gmodule-2.0?
<jeromeg> Iulian: libglade2-dev
<jeromeg> should be ok
<jeromeg> libgtk2.0-dev
<jeromeg> i'm searching the others, 2 sec
<Iulian> Ok, thank you!
<jeromeg> no problem
<jeromeg> Iulian: what are oyu packaging ?
<jeromeg> *you
<jeromeg> Iulian: libglib2.0-dev for gmodule-2.0
<Iulian> gollage - http://gollage.sourceforge.net/
<jeromeg> Iulian: for wand it should be libmagick9-dev
<jeromeg> or libgraphicsmagick1-dev
<Iulian> jeromeg: I have imagemagick already
<jeromeg> the -dev package ?
<Iulian> Nop
<jeromeg> Iulian: build deps needs the -dev packages to build your package
<jeromeg> Iulian: then you put the normal packages required as dependencies in the dep field
<jeromeg> Iulian: does it work now ?
 * Iulian is trying
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> to find those packages easily, install apt-file
<jeromeg> then do sudo apt-file update
<jeromeg> and apt-file search wand for example
<jeromeg> it will show you all packages containing a wand file
<Iulian> Woohoo!
<jeromeg> Iulian: works ?
<Iulian> Yeah, finally.
<Iulian> Thanks
<jeromeg> no problem
<afflux> sebner: morning :)
<afflux> sebner: seems like you forgot to remove the link to your englisch-german dictionary in the motu meeting announcement ;)
<sebner> afflux: omg. I hate copy and past xD
<afflux> hehe :)
<sebner> afflux: good afternoon, btw ;)
<amarillion> Hey, how can I get debuild to ignore a .git directory?
<amarillion> I've tried debuild -I.git but that doesn't work
<persia> amarillion: That's specifically supposed to work.  Maybe you need a space?
<james_w> amarillion: -i is probably what you want
<james_w> plain -i already excludes .git so there's no need to specify it.
<james_w> and -I is slightly different, see dpkg-source(1)
<amarillion> Yeah, I didn't really understand the documentation about -i and -I
<amarillion> but just -i works, thanks
<sistpoty> hm... I guess I start to like bzr :)
<james_w> sistpoty: why?
<sistpoty> james_w: it finally does what I want (because I know how to do it right now *g*)
<james_w> sistpoty: ah :-)
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> would someone PLEASE help me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6020/
<civija> mohi: for support please go to #ubuntu channel
<mohi> civija: they told me this is a bug and I should ask you! :s
<emgent> ScottK2: do you remember a sync bug to libnet-dns-perl ?
<sistpoty> mohi: can you file a bug against php5 please, with that output? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bugs) thanks!
<mohi> sistpoty: sure dear :) but do you thing its related to php5? I think the pakage "libapache2-mod-php5" cant be configured by debconf! ???
<mohi> think*
<sistpoty> mohi: yes, and the source package of this package is php5 ;)
<mohi> sistpoty: aha! ok! am I supposed to just paste the contents of paste bin there?
<sistpoty> mohi: maybe add what you think might be related (e.g. giving answers in debconf or s.th.)
<sistpoty> mohi: so the output should give pretty much clue of what's going on there already
<sistpoty> s/so/though/
<mohi> aha! :) thanks sistpoty. and dont you know what should I do for this? ;)
<ScottK2> emgent: Bug 201454
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201454 in libnet-dns-perl "Please sync libnet-dns-perl 0.63-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201454
<sistpoty> mohi: not using php :P (seriously: now, I don't have too much clue about that perl error, but you could always try to fix the script, lives in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-php5.postinst)
<sistpoty> no instead of now even
<mohi> aha.. thanks sistpoty :) (BTW its the Persian new year, Happy Norouz) ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz
<sistpoty> thanks :)
<mohi> I'll show you my report soon.
<slytherin> ScottK2: the build url you specified on the catch-all pycentral bug is not working
 * ScottK2 looks
<ScottK2> slytherin: Working for me.  Try http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/job/19850
<ScottK2> ... as an example
<slytherin> ScottK2: The url in bug description does not specify a jib number
<RainCT> slytherin: you've to replace the x with the job number
<mohi> sistpoty: i did : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/205608
<RainCT> slytherin: which you will find below in the report
<slytherin> RainCT: oh, so it is different for each package. I didn't understand that
<emgent> ScottK2: ok big thanks, i will work to it
<sistpoty> mohi: thanks!
<mohi> ;)
<slytherin> RainCT: ScottK2: psyco build fine on my machine. Should I mark it invalid or does any one of you want to confirm?
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Would you please look at http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/job/15994 and see if you can give me a hint where to go with that.  Is that a rebuild issue?
<ScottK2> slytherin: Invalid.   Whatever it was that caused it to fail, it wasn't the python-central transition.
<nixternal> ScottK2: bug 205631
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205631 in smb4k "Hardy Feature Freeze Exception for smb4k" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205631
<nixternal> we have to many *release* teams :p  I subscribed ubuntu-release by accident :)
 * porthose waves to everyone
<porthose> Is Gdebi installed on the standard Ubuntu system
<slytherin> porthose: yes.
<sistpoty> nixternal: does it still need to mangle /etc/sudoers?
<porthose> slytherin: thx
<nixternal> sistpoty: it makes changes to /etc/sudoers, but it shouldn't mangle it
<sistpoty> nixternal: it shouldn't make changes to it as well... that's quite scary imho
<nixternal> the newer version is using the updated smb4k_cat system
<nixternal> if it doesn't make the changes, then smb4k will never work
<sistpoty> nixternal: why?
<nixternal> advanced functionality really
<emgent> ScottK2: yes, all vulnerable to CVE-2007-6341, i will attach debdiff, now i'm complete tests
<ubotu> Net/DNS/RR/A.pm in Net::DNS 0.60 build 654, as used in packages such as SpamAssassin and OTRS, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (program "croak") via a crafted DNS response. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6341)
<nixternal> it was fine last year when keescook and myself fixed it... keescook actually did a security check on it and it was published on the smb4k website...so if he says it is good, then it is good...he knows more about that stuff than I could ever know
<emgent> hi \sh :)
<sistpoty> nixternal: ok, if there was a security check done on it, that's good enough for me (though it's still a very, very, very broken design per se)
<\sh> moins
<sistpoty> hi \sh
<\sh> emgent: I decided that you have to take the wireshark cve update :)
<\sh> i won't make it because of time
<\sh> emgent: bug #172283 I'm happy to discuss this with you...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172283 in wireshark "[wireshark] multiple vulnerabilities" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172283
<nixternal> sistpoty: oh I totally agree
<emgent> \sh: sure
<sistpoty> heh
<emgent> -hardened ?
<\sh> emgent: I don't mind to discuss this here...because it could be interesting to others as well
<emgent> ok cool
<emgent> just a moment i go to see DSA
<\sh> emgent: forget DSA
<\sh> emgent: it is easy
<\sh> emgent: and a bit delicate :)
<\sh> emgent: learn yourself the ways of cherry picking crazy wireshark patches ;)
<emgent> 17 CVEs good :)
<\sh> na easy
<\sh> emgent: i have severy patches already harvested from there
<\sh> several even
<\sh> emgent: ok...ready to start?
<emgent> ok, sure, i saw CVE
<\sh> nice :)
<\sh> emgent: wireshark doesn't have a good patch system..they are allways working on trunk...so everything you pick from there, is mostly "new"
<\sh> emgent: or fixed stuff
<\sh> emgent: read the announcements, from wireshark for new versions, and attached to the usual CVE info websites
<\sh> emgent: let's start with CVE-2007-6438
<ubotu> Unspecified vulnerability in the SMB dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.6 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service via unknown vectors.  NOTE: this identifier originally included MP3 and NCP, but those issues are already covered by CVE-2007-6111. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6438)
<emgent> ok
<\sh> emgent: correspondent wireshark advisory: http://www.wireshark.org/security/wnpa-sec-2008-01.html
<\sh> oh sorry that's the new one ;)
<emgent> uhm
<emgent> wnpa-sec-2007-03
<\sh> right
<\sh> most of the stuff is already fixed
<\sh> and invalid (regarding CVE)
<emgent> now we working to gutsy?
<\sh> emgent: yes
<emgent> ok just a moment, i should download :)
<\sh> for hardy I'll push 0.99.8 :)
<emgent> heheh cool :)
<\sh> emgent: ok 2007-6438 is mentioned in the 2007-03 advisory as line "The SMB dissector could crash.  (Bug 2019) Versions affected: 0.99.6 "
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2019 in mrtg "Mrtg's html documentation lacks two images" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2019
<\sh> lol...forget ubotu :)
 * emgent downloading wireshark_0.99.6rel.orig.tar.gz
<emgent> hahha
<emgent> ok i'm ready
<\sh> ok..patch system is dpatch
<emgent> http://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2019
<\sh> emgent: so for the 2007er CVEs we are going with patches named: "13_*" and for the 2008 we will go with "20_*"
<emgent> ok  it's true
<\sh> emgent: ok...so far...you see at the end of the bug report the svn revision number...copy it, and go to the SVN browser..
<\sh> emgent: developers infos and then somewhere around "browse svn tree"
<\sh> emgent: so it means here:  http://anonsvn.wireshark.org/viewvc/viewvc.py/trunk/
<\sh> emgent: enter the revision number in the upper part and wait
<emgent> yes i'm in :)
<\sh> mostly the dissectors are broken
<\sh> and those you find in epan/dissectors/
<emgent>  Removed some unnamed unions, reported by Andrew Hood.
<\sh> yepp..that's it
<emgent> wireshark anonsvn it's very slow
<emgent> s/it\'s/is/
<\sh> yepp
<emgent> ok i'm in
<\sh> fun part is to find the revision to diff against
<emgent> uhm, true
 * sebner hugs \sh! nexuiz 2.4 is great :)
<\sh> you'll find it in the source files of the version of wireshark you working on
<\sh> emgent: in the $Id header
<emgent> yes, i was understand, just a moment :)
<emgent> ok
<emgent> you like control all in espan/dissector ?
<\sh> emgent: good...for this you can just diff against the rev before the needed commit
<\sh> emgent: hmm?
<\sh> emgent: there is one flaw you have to address, don't introduce new stuff which the wireshark people added already from the rev of your sourcecode and the security fix commit
<emgent> oh ok
<\sh> emgent: so only fix the stuff mentioned in the CVE or actually try to backport those fixes to your current wireshark version...you'll see this won't be easy sometimes
<emgent> yes no problem \sh
<\sh> emgent: for 2007-4638 we check this out: http://anonsvn.wireshark.org/viewvc/viewvc.py/trunk/epan/dissectors/packet-smb.c?r1=23412&r2=23593&pathrev=23593
<emgent> yes i'm in
<\sh> that's the diff view we are interested in
<\sh> so now dpatch-edit-patch 13_CVE-2007-6438 13_CVE-2007-6111
<ubotu> Unspecified vulnerability in the SMB dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.6 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service via unknown vectors.  NOTE: this identifier originally included MP3 and NCP, but those issues are already covered by CVE-2007-6111. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6438)
<ubotu> Multiple unspecified vulnerabilities in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) allow remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via (1) a crafted MP3 file or (2) unspecified vectors to the NCP dissector. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6111)
<\sh> the last CVE file is the last in 00list ;)
<emgent> ok, np i will do and saw also other CVE
<\sh> now patch epan/dissectors/packet-smb.c according to the diff view you see on the svn browser..don't use the patch view, it's broken
<emgent> about 2007 i will use 13_* and for 2008 CVEs 20_*
<emgent> ok cool
<\sh> when you are finished you leave the dpatch-edit-patch environment and add the patch file to the 00list and add a new changelog entry for version 0.99.6rel-3ubuntu0.2
<\sh> you'll see examples of the layout in 0.99.6rel-3ubuntu0.1 :)
<\sh> just stick to it
<emgent> yes i know, but i prefer quilt
<emgent> :)
<\sh> you don't have quilt...you'll stick with dpatch
<emgent> yes i saw patchsystem
<emgent> :)
<\sh> ok..you do the other patches...now
<\sh> there are some dups of already fixed CVEs...you'll find them here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024/
<emgent> sure, i will ping you when work is complete, thanks :)
<\sh> emgent: 2007-6439 is also an dupe
<\sh> emgent: be carefull...you'll come along CVE-2008-1071
<ubotu> The SNMP dissector in Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) 0.99.6 through 0.99.7 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a malformed packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1071)
<\sh> emgent: and that's where it starts to getting tricky
<nixternal> ScottK2: all testing done with smb4k...it seems it only killed 3 Windows boxes, but that is good right? :p
<\sh> emgent: they rewrote the whole snmp dissector source
<\sh> emgent: and now it's your turn to check gutsy version if it's vulnerable at all...because there is one version of 0.99.6 which isn't
<\sh> emgent: bug http://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2144
<\sh> emgent: attached to this bug there is a snmp paket which you can inject into wireshark of gutsy and check if it's vulnerable
<\sh> if not...mark it in the changelog
<emgent> ok
<\sh> if yes, you have to decide if you replace the snmp stuff completly
<\sh> I discussed this with kees already...and normally we should backport...but the rewrite of the snmp stuff was done in 0.99.7 and the bugfix is for this very special version so there is sometimes no way to backport
<\sh> so..now for some more advise regarding fixing "dapper" version of wireshark
<\sh> the dapper release was the first release of wireshark under this name...formerly known as ethereal
<emgent> yes
<\sh> so you'll find some function names and structs named "ethereal_*" and "wireshark_*" they tried to get rid of the ethereal namespace totally...but for this version they didn't succeed in time...
<\sh> emgent: when you find functionnames or struct names (which is more likely) which starts with wireshark in the fix, and you don't find those in the dapper version, try to replace wireshark_ with ethereal_ and check again
<emgent> uhm dapper became short-supported, is good work in it too ?
<emgent> anyway no problem, i go out for 10 mins, than i complete wiresark work
<emgent> thanks \sh
<\sh> emgent: well, TBH I don't care about the dapper version anymore...because it's a mess...
<\sh> emgent: I would go with backports for wireshark in dapper
<slangasek> Hobbsee: I'm not sure where the NBS button is
<\sh> emgent: just add your stuff to the bugreport..I'll happy to review it
<\sh> put a "be" between 'll and happy
<ScottK2> nixternal: ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK2> nixternal: Say something along the lines of "I'm subscribed as a bug contact for the package and will track it and deal with any regressions." in the bug and I'll ack it.  Bonus points if that's actually true.
<nixternal> oh, I am the contact for smb4k...I have been working with upstream on it for 2 years now :)
<nixternal> ie. look at the doco :p
<ScottK2> nixternal: Just say that in the bug.
<nixternal> done
<ScottK2> K
<nixternal> For Source Package "smb4k" in Ubuntu:
<nixternal> Richard Johnson
<nixternal> that's how I knew of the most recent /etc/sudoers corruption bug
<nixternal> all of my subscripts gets flagged as important and automatically get created as a task in Kontact
<ScottK2> nixternal: Ack'ed.  Go harass sistpoty now.
<sistpoty> ScottK2, nixternal: heh, I already gave my ack ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK2> nixternal: Go for it then.
<nixternal> already done..no messing around here :)
<protonchris> sistpoty: Are you up for looking at a sync request and protentially sponsoring an upload?  (Bug 190744)  I ask because you have commented on that bug before.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
 * emgent back
<sistpoty> protonchris: sure
<protonchris> sistpoty: thanks.  Let me know if I need to add any info to the bug.
<sistpoty> protonchris: sure, will do
<emgent> \sh: ok very good :)
 * \sh goes to hunt for dinner...bbl
<emgent> lol :)
<sistpoty> protonchris: sorry, was busy... you should explain the ubuntu delta and why it can be dropped for the sync request
<sistpoty> protonchris: which is already answered in the bug report, but would be good to get the detail in short right next to the actual entry requesting the sync again
<sistpoty> protonchris: oh, and please change the bug title to s.th. like "please sync libgdamm3.0 (3.0.0-2) from unstable/main to universe"
<sistpoty> protonchris: if you've done so, please subscribe ubuntu-archive, who will do the sync then
<protonchris> sistpoty: thanks.  will do.
<siretart>  
<emgent> hi siretart :)
<siretart> hey emgent
<xtknight> what's that program that helps you determine the patch system being used?
<RainCT> xtknight: what-patch
<RainCT> xtknight: (it's in package ubuntu-dev-tools)
<xtknight> ah thx
<xtknight> if i were to fix a program's About Box freezing, and its Help->Manual menu not working, and if the program used a patch system, would these have to be two .patch files?
<civija> xtknight: if they are small patches you can put them in single patch file
<xtknight> ok.
<civija> if they are bigger then it is better to split them
<xtknight> why would there be a .patch file in the root of the package's source.
<xtknight> not sure what patch system that indicates
<xtknight> like gnome-schedule-1.0.0/gnome-schedule_1.0.0-1.2ubuntu1.patch   is this even valid?
<RainCT> xtknight: that wouldn't be any Debian patch system at all
<xtknight> RainCT, http://rafb.net/p/fHhazX38.html
<RainCT> xtknight: afaik it would be either a patch which is included in the upstream source, or someone messed up the source package
<xtknight> that's the top of my changelog
<xtknight> there's already an ubuntu1 patch but the version is still 1.0.0-2
<xtknight> when i did dch -i it made mine ubuntu1?
<civija> xtknight: ignore that patch in root dir
<RainCT> xtknight: Hardy has version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1. Are you sure that you have downloaded the right sources?
<xtknight> RainCT, i am patching for Gutsy
<RainCT> xtknight: Ah. You can try but I don't think that this will be accepted then
<xtknight> RainCT, oh, no?
<xtknight> that's how ive always done it..hmm
<xtknight> well it's fixing a bug not introducing a new feature
<xtknight> it's universe
<xtknight> or do we only bother patching LTS releases that are old, and not other old releaes?
<RainCT> xtknight: only security fixes and fixex avoiding data lose are allowed as far as I know, but I haven't much experience with SRUs so I might be wrong
<xtknight> Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<xtknight> i think mine fits under this
<RainCT> oh, is that new?
<xtknight> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<xtknight> i've never really heard the word SRU much though
<xtknight> i've always just  posted patches and subcribing motu, never had a problem with that
<xtknight> i dont know if the policy has since changed
<civija> xtknight: did you check is the bug fixed in newer (hardy) version of package?
<xtknight> civija, would we backport the newer hardy package to gutsy if it was fixed there?
<\sh> ScottK: pyopengl doesn't give me any FTBFS stuff..builds fine
<xtknight> or would we make another patch for hardy
<xtknight> if it wasn't fixed
<StevenHarperUk> hi guys I have raised a Feature Freeze Exception #205728 - its for a bad bug - can anyone take a look
<ScottK2> \sh: Did the build log show anything useful?
<xtknight> err.... what i mean is, should i post the small gutsy patch to 1.0.0, or backport hardy 2.0.0 to gutsy if that version is fixed?
<RainCT> xtknight: seems like it has changed since the last time I looked at it, great :)
<ScottK2> xtknight: SRU policy is not new.
<ScottK2> xtknight: Patch 1.0.0
<\sh> ScottK2: depends on what do you mean with useful?
<xtknight> civija, when you say ignore the patch in the root dir, should my new revision still be ubuntu1?
<\sh> ScottK2: if you mean: all files are installed in the correct position, looks like :)
<ScottK2> \sh: As in can you tell why if FTBFS in the test and see if it's still relvant
<civija> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> k thx
<civija> xtknight: dch -i does exactly that
<StevenHarperUk> \sh: could you look at my feature freeze bug exception #205728
<\sh> ScottK2: Can't find source for pyopengl_3.0.0~b1-0ubuntu2
<\sh> ScottK2: that was the bug on builder
<\sh> bug #205728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205728 in easycrypt "FeatureFreeze Exceptions for easycrypt-0.2.2.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205728
<ScottK2> \sh: Lovely.  Thanks for looking into it.  It's invalid then.
<\sh> ScottK2: already set it
<ScottK2> Great.
<\sh> StevenHarperUk: we uploaded 0.2.2.8 only 2 days ago
<StevenHarperUk> \sh: yeh I know its a bad bug just discovered
<\sh> StevenHarperUk: I think it's more a bugfix release, right?
<ScottK2> StevenHarperUk: If the new version is only bugfix, no FFe needed.  Just use than standard sponsoring process.
<StevenHarperUk> \sh: I'd rather it didnt exist, but it does so im trying to fix it
<\sh> StevenHarperUk: so I would subscribe just u-u-s to it
<StevenHarperUk> I have doe that, but its now linked to the freeze exception
<StevenHarperUk> Is that reverable
<StevenHarperUk> *reversable
<RainCT> StevenHarperUk: just add a comment explaining that it's bugfix only
<\sh> StevenHarperUk: where do I find the source etc?
<StevenHarperUk> what do I do with the feature freeze exception : mark it invalid?
<StevenHarperUk> Its all in the comments
<StevenHarperUk> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easycrypt/+bug/205722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205722 in easycrypt "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.9-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<StevenHarperUk> Source available at
<StevenHarperUk> http://www.squeezedonkey.com/svn/linux/trunk/releases/easycrypt/src
<\sh> StevenHarperUk: sponsoring it...
<StevenHarperUk> \sh: thanks
<RainCT> StevenHarperUk: ah, just mark the FFe bug as invalid
<StevenHarperUk> RainCT: I have ta
<StevenHarperUk> Thanks everyone :P for you help and advice
<sebner> Fujitsu: You can stop working on turba2!!! I completed the sync request made by someone back in feb. This sync should fix the permission issues! I saw to late that you are working on it. Sry! :)
<StevenHarperUk> Ta everyone : and BYE
<sebner> StevenHarperUk: bye
<xtknight> when one subscribes ubuntu-universe-sponsors does anybody actually see it or do you need to lobby for a sponsor?
<civija> they see it
<RainCT> xtknight: sponsors check the list of bugs u-u-s is subscribed to when they get bored ;)
<xtknight> ahh
<ScottK2> xtknight: Some lobbying is OK, but excessive lobbying tends to get you ignored.
<xtknight> yea i wouldn't resort to that until a few months or so
<xtknight> just wondered
<ScottK2> For new package reviews it's useful to let people know you're around as those often need discussion.   For upgrades and new revisions it's less helpful.
<\sh> ScottK2: if you have time, please ack bug #205737
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205737 in wireshark "[FFe] wireshark 0.99.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205737
<\sh> ok...time to hit the bed
<\sh> cu tomorrow
<ScottK2> \sh_away: Acked
<ScottK2> sistpoty: You might want to look at ^^^ wireshark FFe too.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: That's a bug in the package.
<sebner> Fujitsu: ah, got my message?
<Fujitsu> sebner: I did. What gives you the idea that that fixed the issue?
<Fujitsu> The CVE was fixed in 2.1.7-1.
<Fujitsu> Not 2.1.4-1.
<Fujitsu> Although I see emgent is working on it, hmm.
<sebner> Fujitsu: bug #194653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194653 in turba2 "[FFe] Please sync turba2 2.1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194653
<sebner> Fujitsu: I'm working on it ;)
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see.
<Fujitsu> OK, I see now. THanks.
<sebner> Fujitsu: np. :)
<Fujitsu> Right, now to convince mplayer to build.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Thanks for the wireshark ack, that'll close off a few CVEs that I was looking at.
<sebner> ScottK: ah DAMN. SRY. again and again. always the same mistakes .... :(
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Great.  Now lean on sistpoty.
<ScottK2> sebner: It's OK.
 * sistpoty looks
<sebner> ScottK: I'm on the way
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: You said about that bugfix-only releases still didn't need an FFe. I believe FreezeExceptionProcess says that can only happen until Alpha 6.
<Fujitsu> s/about/above/
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: IIRC that got changed when it was discussed at the MOTU meeting and changed, but I don't recall for sure.  Don't break stuff and I won't complain.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: OK, thanks.
<Fujitsu> That makes things easier.
<sistpoty> \sh_away: wireshark ack'd, please go ahead
<sebner> ScottK: updated
<sebner> good night folks
<Fujitsu> Night sebner.
<sistpoty> gn8 sebner
<RainCT> good night
<sistpoty> good night RainCT
<LaserJock> ScottK: ping
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: He's ScottK2 today.
<ScottK2> Only until I go downstairs.
<ScottK2> LaserJock: What's up?
<LaserJock> ScottK2: regarding schooltool, I'm not sure that closing all the bugs is the way to go. Not a big deal, but it seems that when schooltool comes back that those bugs should be still living, no?
<ScottK2> Is it coming back?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I'm not sure about that.
<Fujitsu> schooltool is coming back, but it's very, very different.
<ScottK2> I didn't invalid them, but marked won'tfix.  That seems pretty accurate as we won't fix them.
<LaserJock> ScottK2: ah, I thought you invalidated them
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: true, but we want to make sure that those bugs are addressed
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-16
<ryanakca> Adri2000: Not sure. Who confirmed it?
<ryanakca> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> You're welcome ryanakca
<Adri2000> ryanakca: someone from the bugsquad it seems
<wardi> nhandler: I added a link to the ppa builds to my bug report (#343347)
<wardi> and subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<wardi> I think thats all I can do :-)
<nhandler> wardi: Ok. A MOTU will look over the sync request in the next few days. They will then ACK it if they think it looks ok.
<wardi> nhandler: thanks again
<hyperair> sebner: i'm thinking of doing the merge for sysinfo. is that okay?
<nxvl> nixternal: ping
<adelie421> Sorry for the noob question, but can I change my comment in id_rsa.pub manually, or do I need to generate a new key?
<StevenK> gpg --edit-key should be able to do it ...
<adelie421> thanks
<adelie421> hmm... that doesn't seem to let you change the comment. The comment is in cleartext. If I change the comment manually in the file, will it screw up the key?
<Toadstool> good morning guys!
<jpds> Morning Toadstool.
<geser> good morning
<Toadstool> 'morning jpds and geser
<savvas> about bug 343347 - is it a sync or a merge? the new version of python-urwid is a bugfix release as I was told by one of the debian maintainers (Ian Ward)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343347 in urwid "Please sync urwid 0.9.8.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343347
<savvas> oh, they changed the title :P
<savvas> ok ignore that :)
<goshawk> hi, is there a pbuilder script to compile a pacakge for another arch?
<slytherin> goshawk: don't think so.
<slytherin> goshawk: you will need chroot for another arch and for that you will need machine with another arch AFAIK.
<Laney> you can build for i386 on amd64
<slytherin> goshawk: what are you trying to do by the way?
<goshawk> compiling for arm for example
<goshawk> ?
<goshawk> without having an arm device
<Laney> make a VM?
<goshawk> well, with qemu i've a arm system
<goshawk> yes, but i want something like pbuilder-qemu-armel package.dsc
<goshawk> if there were
<goshawk> :)
<goshawk> well
<goshawk> http://wiki.debian.org/qemubuilder
<goshawk> here is it :)
<slytherin> does anyone know where can I find slomo?
<directhex> try pkg-gnome haunts on oftc. but his irc hours are fairly short IME
<slytherin> directhex: I think I would rather wait here.
<directhex> that's probably for the best
<slytherin> thing is that dvd playback is completely broken on jaunty. I have found the solution but not able to figure out the reason. So wanted to discuss that with slomo. Also I am wondering why no one else complained.
<directhex> what's the solution?
<slytherin> directhex: for some reason the configure2/Makefile combo currently being used in libdvdread is causing some problem. The solution is to use old configure script (once it is generated with ./autogen.sh).
<directhex> configure2? i'm obviously getting old
<slytherin> directhex: yes, and I don't know the reason why they are shipping two ways of building the package.
<directhex> slomo is alive right now, btw
<directhex> [10:29] <CIA-7> debian-pkg-cli-apps: slomo * r4712 /packages/banshee-extension-mirage/trunk/debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<directhex> so he ought to fire up an irc client shortly, i'd hope
<slytherin> I even mailed Debian maintainer of libdvdread asking if he is facing same problem in Debian. If we fix this problem in time then dvd playback with gstreamer is going to work beautifully.
<directhex> dvd playback with gstreamer? even with menus? about bloody time!
<slytherin> directhex: yes, menus, subtitles. I watched two movies yesterday.
<slytherin> but that will work provided I put my fix in place.
<a|wen> if pkg-config gives me this error: "Package 'glib-2.0', required by 'libqalculate', not found"; is that then a bug in libqalculate-dev that it doesn't depend on libglib2.0-dev?
<a|wen> or should the package i'm looking at have that dependency directly; seems wrong to me
<joaopinto> a|wen, libqalculate build depends should include libglib2.0-dev
<joaopinto> I am assuming you are trying to build libqalculate
<a|wen> joaopinto: i'm trying to build qalculate-kde ... which depends on libcalculate-dev
<savvas> nhandler: here? :) so if there are no leftover changes from Ubuntu, it's a sync?
<joaopinto> hum, if libcalculate-dev can't be used without libglib2.0-dev it should depend on it
<nhandler> savvas: Correct. If all of the ubuntu changes have been applied upstream, we can sync it (assuming it builds)
<savvas> nhandler: noted, thanks :) no changes left for urwid thankfully hehe
<a|wen> joaopinto: that is pretty much what pkg-config says ... but i don't know if we are to trust that
<a|wen> hmm qalculate-gtk got through the rebuild without any hitch... i blame pkg-config then
<hyperair> if a package is licensed under apache-2.0, using the new copyright format, how much of the text is needed to be inside debian/copyright?
<slytherin> hyperair: apache-2 ia available in common licenses
<hyperair> slytherin: i know. but exactly which part of the text should i put into debian/copyright? even GPL also requires some text be put in
<slytherin> hyperair: I don't think there is any such requirement either in GPL or Apache License.
<hyperair> slytherin: there isn't?
<hyperair> slytherin: i mean i see it generally being included in debian/copyright
<hyperair> for GPL that is
<slytherin> hyperair: Check this - http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-java/trunk/libcommons-jexl-java/debian/copyright?rev=7144&view=markup
<hyperair> slytherin: that's.. brief. i never knew you could just omit it like that =\
<Kamping_Kaiser> apw, hi, do you mind if i pm you?
<apw> ok
<mcnicholls> hi
<mcnicholls> just wondering how long on average it takes for a debdiff to get picked up and reviewed once the bug is subscribed to one of the sponsor groups?
<mcnicholls> I want to keep contributing, but want to make sure i am doing things right first ;-)
<ScottK> mcnicholls: It varies a lot.  It can be a day or two and it can be a week or two.  It depends on both the fix and the level of activity from sponsors.
<mcnicholls> ScottK: Ok, just nice to have an idea. And as long as i have set the bug to Confirmed, Nobody and subscribed the correct sponsor group, then ti will get picked up by someone?
<ScottK> Generally yes.
<ScottK> Particularly in Universe we're all volunteers, so there's no performance guarantee ....
<mcnicholls> ok, well i may carry on and if i am doing things wrong then i will soon find out. Going through NBS no change rebuilds seems to be pretty simple ;-)
<ScottK> It's important work too.  Thank your for doing it.
<c_korn> can someone update sivp and let it build again? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/343155/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343155 in launchpad-buildd "build of sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 freezes on amd64 ubuntu official build machine" [Undecided,New]
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> c_korn: Why will it work this time?
<ScottK> bddebian: Heya.
<mcnicholls> i have been looking through the list and there are several where there are depends in some architectures that aren't in others. How would i test a recompile on a foreign architecture?
<mcnicholls> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ScottK, mcnicholls
<c_korn> ScottK: sylvestre thinks it should work now :P scilab was trying to start the GUI I think
<ScottK> c_korn: I'll try it again.
<c_korn> ok, thanks.
<c_korn> have to leave now. bye
<jdong> ah Michael, I love you, but please don't benchmark LZMA compression in a filesystem performance test?
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> isn't LZMA CPU-bound?
<directhex> jdong, reading phoronix again?
<jdong> directhex: yes
<jdong> Amaranth: from my experience, lzma -9 writes at like 5MB/s :D
<jdong> Amaranth: unsurprisingly, all the FSes performed the same!
<directhex> jdong, bless him for his work, but he simply doesn't "get" subsystems properly. i've  seen him benchmarking quake3-based games at 1280x1024 as a GPU bench in 2008...
<Amaranth> can't GPUs these days run q3-based games at max resolution with the same framerate as 640x480?
<directhex> Amaranth, q3-based games on modern systems are CPU and engine-design limited
<directhex> Amaranth, the latter being proven by Q3 getting better framerates than Q2
<jdong> heh
<jdong> directhex: my experience reading phoronix benchmarks is that there IS useful info for me, but after sifting through a lot of questionable tests and commentary
<directhex> jdong, between you, me, everyone else in #ubuntu-motu, and the googlebot that indexes the irc logs, i'm going to be doing some of my own tests imminently using the phoronix-test-suite app as a base, for a hardware site i freelance for on occasion.
<directhex> again, p-t-s is great but some of the test choices are bizarre
<jdong> indeed
<directhex> mostly i'm trying to work out who i know who can squeeze a build of UT3 out of epic
<directhex> jdong, can you suggest an alternative modern gpu test, other than etqw and unigine? i don't know if ut3 is gonna pan out
<jdong> directhex: haha I'm not sure; not the GPU person :)
<directhex> hm, "lightsmark"
<directhex> or there's always spec
<DktrKranz> mmmh, why debfoster keeps removing sysv-rc, which is required, even if I instruct it to leave required packages in place? bah...
<mcnicholls> is it possible that packages on the NBS list are there because the source package that should produce them is not building them or is that a definitive list of packages to be removed?
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: usually they're obsolete packages (e.g. a new binary package replaced them), they will be removed when there will be no reverse dependencies (when file size is 0)
<mcnicholls> DktrKranz: thanks. i was a bit stumped looking at one NBS package, but have worked it out now. Just wondered if there is ever a case where the NBS package is built because of some error in the source package and then it gets added to the NBS list?
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: Not precisely. They're packages once provided by correspondant source packages, which are no longer be. Rarely they're there for some kind of error.
<geser> mcnicholls: usually NBS packages are packages which are build anymore (e.g. library transition -> package rename) and package on the list still depend on the old package
<mcnicholls> ok thats cool
<mcnicholls> cheers guys, think i am getting the hang of it. submitted one yesterday and just looking through some others today. is it cool just to pick anyones or will i be tread on someones toes if i just pick ones at random?
<mcnicholls> s/tread/treading
<geser> it's usually free for all but it's still nice to ping the last uploader when you see that he cares about the package (e.g. many uploads by the same person)
<nixternal> nxvl: pongers
<mcnicholls> ok. when you say ping, what exactly do you mean?
<mcnicholls> drop them a mail?
<DktrKranz> even a irc dialog is fine
<mcnicholls> but email is cool if they aren't on IRC?
<DktrKranz> sure
<DktrKranz> for rebuilds/transitions, previous uploaders usually give them away for free
 * DktrKranz is addicted with uw-imap transition
<nxvl> nixternal: nevermind, i was about to ask you if you already had the Peruvian LoCo Team info
<nxvl> nixternal: but i send it anyways
<nixternal> hehe, thanks
<nxvl> !nixternal | nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nxvl> (sorry, i couldn't resist)
<nixternal> haha, MIRC
<nixternal> I don't remember saying that I love mIRC
<mcnicholls> ok thanks DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> you're welcome
<mcnicholls> DktrKranz: sorry to keep asking stuff. What about when an NBS has depends on architectures that are foreign and i therefore can't build and test against them? (I suppose when i rebuild i am only ever testing against i386 anyway). Build process will pick them up when they are submitted?
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: check if new package you are rebuilding for is built and published for every architecture, you can easily do it on Launchpad: packages marked as "Successfully built (DONE)" are ready.
<mcnicholls> Yeah i think i know where you mean. So is it ok for me to submit a rebuild that i have built and installed on my i386, even though i can see it will be built for other architectures?
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: unless there are specific problems, simply proceed with rebuild you've just done, it will probably be built everywhere
<mcnicholls> ok thanks
<jetsaredim> anyone know what would cause the following...? http://pastebin.com/m40082fc6
<mok0> jetsaredim: try eliminating the spaces in there
<DktrKranz> ls
<mok0> DktrKranz: No files found
<DktrKranz> ls -l :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: File ":-)" not found
<mok0> DktrKranz: No such file
<pochu> mok0: he ls'd ":)" :P
<mok0> pochu:  syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<pochu> heh
<pochu> mok0: are you a bot now? ;)
<mok0> pochu: I sure feel like one
<DktrKranz> mok0: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/fb0
<DktrKranz> I guess Picasso used that for his paintings :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: I am not going there...
<jetsaredim> mok0: not sure what you mean - I thought configure scripts were generated by autoconf or something - I assumed that I was just missing some library or something
<mok0> jetsaredim: PKG_CHECK_MODULES(PCRE, libpcre >= 5.0) -> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(PCRE,libpcre>=5.0)
<jetsaredim> mok0: I tried that and got the same error
<mok0> jetsaredim: In configure.ac
<bdmurray> I'm uncertain how to proceed with bug 331535, I've attached a debdiff to it, but it looks like we could also sync with debian and get the bug fix.  Should I leave the bug in the sponsor's queue or change it to a sync request?
<jetsaredim> no such beast
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331535 in iperf "iperf fails to die when bind fails" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331535
<mok0> jetsaredim: In fact, use PKG_CHECK_MODULES([PCRE],[libpcre>=5.0])
<jetsaredim> hmm ok
<jetsaredim> same error
<mok0> jetsaredim: hmm
<jetsaredim> I'm trying to follow this... http://pastebin.com/m40082fc6 to build fuppes
<jetsaredim> just to be clear - when i say i'm getting the same error
<mok0> jetsaredim: that's just weird
<jetsaredim> the first time when you told me to get rid of the space the error was PCRE,libpcre...
<jetsaredim> this last time was [PCRE]
<jetsaredim> rather than the original PCRE error
<mok0> ugh
<mok0> jetsaredim: do you have the package pgk-config installed?
<jetsaredim> hrm - nope
<jetsaredim> i suppose that would explain it
<mok0> jetsaredim: if it works now, it would :-P
<jetsaredim> well - it's certainly gotten me past that particular error
<jetsaredim> thanks - i knew it would be something simple like that
<mok0> jetsaredim: my pleasure
<iulian> bdmurray: Please change it to a sync request.
<jetsaredim> mok0: is there a general set of guidelines for packaging a new piece of software like this?
<mok0> jetsaredim: errr... like what?
<jetsaredim> this fuppes package is for setting up a upnp server
<mok0> jetsaredim: not really
<jetsaredim> mok0: something like - start with a blank directory and end up with a fully-packaged deb
<mok0> jetsaredim: no quick way to package
<jetsaredim> i mean - i've packaged some plugins for the mozilla team, but that was based off something where most of the legwork was already done
<mok0> !packaging > jetsaredim
<ubottu> jetsaredim, please see my private message
<jetsaredim> kthx
<mok0> jetsaredim: you only need 5 files in debian/ for a simple package
<mok0> jetsaredim: rules, changelog, control, copyright, compat
<jetsaredim> ok
<c_korn> ScottK: hello. why is the old revision building again? https://launchpad.net/+builds/yellow I uploaded a debdiff for 1ubuntu2
<jetsaredim> mok0: this would be the place to ask about packaging questions and/or find someone to sponsor anything new?
<iulian> Hmm, that's odd.  Does anyone else get: "[Errno 13] Permission denied: '/srv/wiki.ubuntu.com/www/data/user/1232263646.18.17372'" when accessing the wiki?
<Pici> yes.
<iulian> Pici: Any idea what is going on?
<iulian> bdmurray: I have just acked the sync request. Thanks.
<bdmurray> iulian: thanks!
<Pici> iulian: dunno, but a few of us just reported it in #canonical-sysadmins
<bdmurray> iulian: Although it was unnecessary did my debdiff look okay?
<iulian> bdmurray: Yes, the debdiff looks good.
<c_korn> I have created a debdiff for sivp (because it was not compiling on amd64) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/343155/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343155 in launchpad-buildd "build of sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 freezes on amd64 ubuntu official build machine" [Undecided,New]
<c_korn> can a motu patch it and try to build it now?
<c_korn> (I got a FFe acked for sivp before. don't know if updating also required ACKs)
<iulian> c_korn: You should have tested the patch before.
<iulian> c_korn: And no, it does not need an exception.
<iulian> Only new upstream releases which provides new features need FFe.
<c_korn> iulian: I can't :P the build did always succeed on my local machine (amd64) and on PPAs (amd64). so I can only test it on an ubuntu official system to see if it works. the patch comes from sylvestre ledru (maintainer) so it is expected to work :P
<iulian> c_korn: I thought that you haven't tested the patch at all.
<iulian> c_korn: I will have a look at it later on.
<c_korn> well, it applies on the source if you mean that.
<c_korn> it was just a change in a Makefile.am required with following automake. that is why the patch has grown so big
<iulian> c_korn: Please subscribe uus.  Maybe someone has more time than me right now and would like to sponsor it.  I don't want to depend on me.
<c_korn> iulian: ok, you are "motu-release" right?
<iulian> c_korn: Well, I'm part of that team.
<c_korn> <iulian> c_korn: Please subscribe uus. ___ was that a typo or is uus some special team?
<iulian> c_korn: Anyway, you shouldn't file a bug against launchpad-buildd but Ubuntu.  It doesn't affect launchpad-buildd.  I have just invalidated that task and opened an Ubuntu one.
<iulian> c_korn: uus = ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<c_korn> oh, I read it like "us" ok :P will subscribe them
<ScottK> c_korn: I misunderstood you.  I thought you just wanted the old version built again.
<c_korn> ScottK: no. but does not matter. there was another bug in it anyway
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, you around?
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, feel like REVUing something for me?
<JontheEchidna> I could do that
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ecosconfig-imx
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: It looks pretty good, though I can't seem to find the copy of the GPL
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, good call. This is a repack from a MASSIVE zip file to get just a small chunk
<blueyed> I want to add an apport hook to virtualbox-ose. Is there a way to install the file out of any binary package, without causing a conflict, if two of them get installed? Also, what would be the best way to install a file into all packages in debian/rules? Or - should I just ship it in the main package?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I thought it might be pretty strange if Redhat software wasn't distributing a copy of the GPL :P
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, this source has a fun fun story
<JontheEchidna> heh
<slytherin> bigon: how did you solve the telepathy-glib FTBFS?
<maxb> blueyed: What do you mean "two of them"? "any binary package"?
<blueyed> maxb: yes. but nevermind. I wanted to add a virtualbox-ose_source.py hook and thought it would get used for any file out of this source package, but that's probably not the case anyway.. will install only virtualbox-ose.py now.
<Laney> blueyed: Hey! Are you looking at miro?
<fabrice_sp__> Hi. Can someone have a look at a FTBFS ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/setools/3.3.5.ds-5ubuntu1/+build/905442/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.setools_3.3.5.ds-5ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ). I'm building it fine in a schroot and i386 builds fine also
<fabrice_sp__> the error is: mkdir: cannot create directory `debian/stamp/binary': File exists
<blueyed> Hi Laney.. no. not yet - and probably I'll have no time for it today.
<Laney> ok
<blueyed> any progress?
<Laney> it's getting a lot of dupes
<Laney> not really
<Laney> I think maybe it needs fresh eyes
<blueyed> Seems like ScottK could help you.. ;)
<blueyed> (or even others ^^)
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: looks good to me now
<iulian> c_korn: I've just uploaded it.  Thanks.
<maxb> fabrice_sp__: given that make seems to be running in parallel mode, I'm inclined to wonder if it's a race condition?
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, feel free to plus one it :-)
<JontheEchidna> sure thing :)
<c_korn> iulian: thanky. go crested go :P https://launchpad.net/+builds/crested
<fabrice_sp__> maxb, that's what I feared... What would be the solutions then? To run it in sequence?
<maxb> well... ideally track down what created that the first time to cause the mkdir to error.
<fabrice_sp__> ok. I'll put it in verbose mode
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<lfaraone> ScottK: hi, re bug 339689: bernie has been testing/using the same version of the package which is currently in sid/squeeze (from the .deb file in their repos). Hes currently on vacation, or he'd answer himself.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339689 in rsyslog "rsyslog-gnutls not available in ubuntu" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339689
<lfaraone> *he's
<ScottK> lfaraone: Please mark it in the bug if you haven't.
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: What's your plan for the setools FTBFS on amd64?
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, I'll try to find what creates debian/stamp/binary, and see if I can rename the target or similar
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: OK.  Ping me when you're ready for an upload.
<lfaraone> ScottK: done
<fabrice_sp> but I was able to build it here, in a schroot, so it will be complicated to reproduce it
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, ok
<ScottK> lfaraone: Thanks.
<iulian> c_korn: It built on amd64 but failed on sparc, powerpc, ia64, hppa and armel.
<c_korn> iulian: that was expected. because scilab-5 does not exist for this archs, yet.
<iulian> Ah, I wasn't aware of that.
<slytherin> c_korn: i see a scilab package in on my ibook (powerpc) with version 5.1-0ubuntu2.
<c_korn> slytherin: jaunty powerpc Failed to build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/scilab/5.1-0ubuntu2 that is impossible
<slytherin> c_korn: then is that package carried over from intrepid? What did you mean when you said it does not exist for these arch?
<c_korn> slytherin: well, it fails to build for these archs. I already filed a scilab bug about that ( http://bugzilla.scilab.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4232 ). and intrepid only has the scilab-4 version in.
<ubottu> bugzilla.scilab.org bug 4232 in Compile "Scilab fails to build on powerpc architecture." [Minor,New]
<c_korn> where does your package come from?
<slytherin> c_korn: Oh, It looks like the package I was referring to is the arch:all package, scilab-bin which is arch:any is at old version.
<slytherin> c_korn: Ok. We had discussion about this FTBFS before. I suppose you are waiting for reply from upstream.
<c_korn> oh, so does the new scilab package install an old scilab-bin package? if so it is not good
<slytherin> c_korn: no it doesnt
<c_korn> good
<fabrice_sp_> ScottK, Bug #343851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343851 in setools "FTBFS randomly because of a race condition in creating debian/stamp/binary" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343851
<fabrice_sp_> build order is correct, and it's working fine locally
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> fabrice_sp_: Did you test this on amd64?
<fabrice_sp_> yes
<fabrice_sp_> but it has always worked :-/
<fabrice_sp_> (I'm on amd64, and previous build was ok)
<slytherin> I remember some discussion on #ubuntu-devel regarding parallel builds. Not sure if it is related. Not even sure what the discussion was about. It happened about 5-6 hours ago.
<fabrice_sp_> I moved the creation 3 levels upper, in a place where it's supposed not to be parallel ...
<fabrice_sp_> it's hard to detect, because most of the time, it builds fine locally...
<NCommander> Anyone feel like REVUing something?
<nhandler> NCommander: Is it going to be in Jaunty?
<NCommander> nhandler, I'm working on getting the necessary FFes
<Neo_The_User> hi all
<mrooney> anyone feel like uploading something to universe today? :)
<nhandler> NCommander: What is the package?
<NCommander> nhandler, redboot-imx
<NCommander> mrooney, what is it?
<Neo_The_User> me mrooney
<nhandler> Neo_The_User: You don't have upload rights
<Neo_The_User> yeah but i will
<nhandler> :)
<Neo_The_User> once i get a chance
<nhandler> NCommander: I'll look at it some time today
<mrooney> nhandler: bug 333639 just needs to be uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333639 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.4.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333639
<Neo_The_User> I made some changes to the airlied source code. libdrm loads quicker now via kernel.
 * NCommander kicks LP
<mrooney> NCommander: err sorry I meant to highlight you on that bug :)
<Neo_The_User> less of a time frame between the kernel and the output on the screen. just for when they want me to make a change to something, It's already made.
<NCommander> mrooney, ugh, looks *fun*
<NCommander> I'm *really* hestiant to handle as a native package, that only meant for Ubuntu-only programs
<mrooney> NCommander: oh okay, can I do anything to make it easier? I figured that was the easiest
 * NCommander pulls this packages history
<NCommander> let me see whats going on
<mrooney> it is practically ubuntu only, I mean the packaging I maintain there is ubuntu
<nhandler> NCommander: I'm not seeing the package on REVU
<NCommander> nhandler, it just finished uploading
<NCommander> nhandler, REVU doesn't really like 16MB+400kb diffs :-/
<ajmitch> mrooney: because rolling a new upstream release for any packaging changes isn't good
 * nhandler doesn't care for them much either
<NCommander> nhandler, don't blame me :-/
<NCommander> nhandler, lets just say this package has a unique packaging situation
<NCommander> (and you can't test build it unless you have some ARM hardware)
<mrooney> ajmitch: yeah, for the next major version I am going to separate debian/ into a separate branch
<nhandler> NCommander: Is it ARM-only?
<NCommander> nhandler, yes
<NCommander> nhandler, its an ARM bootloader, with quite a few hacks to build with our toolchain, and then two sets of packages from Freescale.
<nhandler> NCommander: I can look it over, but you are touching on some areas that I have no experience with. I would suggest you also get someone else to look at it.
<Neo_The_User> how much python do you have to know to become a MOTU?
<NCommander> nhandler, well, I uploaded it to my PPA by accident >.<;
<NCommander> nhandler, you can see that it builds there however
<mrooney> NCommander: the untouched "upstream" release is what was previously uploaded to jaunty, fwiw
<nhandler> Neo_The_User: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ#Do%20I%20need%20to%20know%20a%20lot%20of%20programming%20languages%20to%20become%20a%20MOTU?
<NCommander> mrooney, well, do you release tarballs, or is it just a bazaar tree?
<nhandler> NCommander: I thought you said it would only build on ARM.
<mrooney> NCommander: the tarballs are bzr exports
<NCommander> nhandler, I have a magic PPA that builds on ports architectures.
<Neo_The_User> i don't read documentation. i figure everything out on my own... :|
<NCommander> james_w, you around? I'd like to chat on getting mrooney's update sponsored.
 * nhandler is jealous of NCommander's PPA
<NCommander> nhandler, :-)
<Neo_The_User> in fact, I yank out all the docs in ubuntu because i never did and i never will look at any of it. its like 200MB of docs.
<NCommander> mrooney, generally, including the debian/ folder causes issues, especially if we have to modify it as a downstream.
<mrooney> NCommander: yeah, I won't have it there for 0.5
<nhandler> Neo_The_User: You will want to read the wiki documentaiton
<mrooney> NCommander: I can remove it now and put it in a separate branch, if that would somehow make this easier
<NCommander> mrooney, give me a link to the tarball, I'll rip out the Debian folder and repack.
<NCommander> (not my idea of fun, but it will do the trick)
<Neo_The_User> why are you the only one talking to me?
<NCommander> nhandler, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/redboot-imx
<mrooney> NCommander: http://edge.launchpad.net/wxbanker/0.4/0.4.1.0/+download/wxbanker-0.4.1.0.tar.gz
<Neo_The_User> NCommander: ping
<mrooney> Neo_The_User: you are against documentation?
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, pong
<Neo_The_User> no i just don't need it
<NCommander> mr_pouit, bah, a tarbomb >.<;
<nhandler> NCommander: I see at least one issue, your debhelper Build-Depends and compat don't match
<NCommander> Oops
<Neo_The_User> whats the point of docs if its easy enough just looking at it?
 * NCommander is suprised lintian didn't get that
<Neo_The_User> ....the application itself
<mr_pouit> NCommander: what?
<NCommander> mr_pouit, sorry, tab failure
<NCommander> mrooney,
<nhandler> Neo_The_User: I've never heard packaging referred to as "easy" before
<nhandler> NCommander: Also, is "Vcs-Bzr: lp:~canonical-mobile/redboot/fsl-redboot" valid? I don't think I've seen anyone use that form before.
<Neo_The_User> maybe that's because the packagers don't know what they are doing...
<NCommander> nhandler, I thought I corrected that. SOrry, thats an old repo
<Xk2c> is there some mirror admin here?
<Neo_The_User> i wish
<NCommander> mrooney, your tarball was a tarbomb :-P.
<mrooney> NCommander: oh no! what does that mean
<NCommander> mrooney, http://www.linfo.org/tarbomb.html
<Neo_The_User> nhandler: who told you packaging is difficult? i packaged before for opensuse. it was easy. :)
 * NCommander resists to make a dig at RPM.
<mrooney> NCommander: oh yeah. well tarbombs extract correctly when you right click and extract :)
<NCommander> mrooney, some of use the command line :-P!
<mrooney> NCommander: yes in the future perhaps I should also tar the folder and not the contents
<NCommander> mrooney, I'm going to wait for james_w to pop up, he's already looked at this so maybe we can figure out something.
<mrooney> steps to ease motus life I have learned :) 1) debian/ in a separate branch 2) no tarbombs
<NCommander> mrooney, do you plan to become a MOTU?
<mrooney> NCommander: it would be nice!
<Neo_The_User> nhandler: hello?
<mrooney> I imagine I have quite a bit of work to do though
<NCommander> nhandler, was that it on the majors things?
<Neo_The_User> NCommander: i plan to become a MOTU as well
<Neo_The_User> mainly for mesa and gallium
<nhandler> NCommander: I'm still looking (I had to take a phone call)
<mrooney> NCommander: you were appointed recently right?
<NCommander> nhandler, no problem. Ignore that lintian warning
<NCommander> mrooney, I've been a MOTU awhile. I don't actively sponsor as often as I should though
<Neo_The_User> to be an Ubuntu MOTU, is it required to use the original source code? because i edit the mesa and gallium3d source code for better a major impact on performance and a slight increase of stability.
<Neo_The_User> i'd like to use my own patches for mesa and gallium for if and when i become a MOTU.
<mrooney> Neo_The_User: you don't need to be a MOTU to have patches accepted
<Neo_The_User> ?
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, Mesa is in main; you need to be a core developer to upload, and those packages are the domain of the Ubuntu X team
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, a MOTU or Core Developer can sponsor patches into packages.
<nhandler> NCommander: You also might need specify who is the copyright holder for each file
<NCommander> nhandler, *grumble*
<NCommander> nhandler, that's going to be annoyingly difficult.
<nhandler> NCommander: I know. I would almost advise you try scripting it and switching to the new format.
<Neo_The_User> core developer. now how would i become that? or is that the same as a MOTU?
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, the archive is divided into four parts
<NCommander> main, restricted, universe, multiverse
 * ScottK notes that in the case of many copyright holders, minor copyright holders can be omitted from debian/copyright, but all licenses MUST be there.
<NCommander> ScottK, they are all there, its just who owns what isn't clear
<NCommander> (there is also a partner compontent, but its limited to Canonical employees)
<nhandler> scottk: There aren't many copyright holders, just many files
<Neo_The_User> ok so i want to be a master of the main (MOTM)
<ScottK> As long as it's all under the same license, I'm not sure how critical that is.
<ScottK> Neo_The_User: You start with MOTU.
<nhandler> ScottK: Ok, either you or someone else called me on that once. But if you say it is fine, it is fine for me
<Neo_The_User> oh that sucks
<nhandler> scottk: MOTU is not a requirement for core-dev
<NCommander> nhandler, thats extremely rare when that happens
<ScottK> nhandler: I didn't look at the specific example.  I'm giving general principles.
<ScottK> nhandler: Not formally, no.
<NCommander> granted, once/if archive reorg lands ...
<NCommander> The whole thing becomes mute
 * ScottK wonders off ....
<ScottK> But first hands NCommander some moot.
<ajmitch> NCommander: then we all get confused about who can upload what?
<Neo_The_User> you know, to be a vlc developer for an official mesa developer, all you do is submit commits via git. why can't they just make the whole ubuntu development system all via launchpad and make everybody have request permissions?
<Neo_The_User> like the linux kernel. linus reviews the code and then puts it in the tree. why do i have to go through all these channels? i came here to do development for mesa in ubuntu.
<nhandler> NCommander: I have to do some work, I'll look at the package more later
<mrooney> yeah it would be awesome if you could just branch the ubuntu code and submit a merge proposal
<NCommander> nhandler, thanks, I'm already going to be uploading another version what you said fixed.
<nhandler> :)
<ScottK> Neo_The_User: It's no different here.  You put a patch in a bug and get it reviewed.  No different than Linus and the kernel.
<NCommander> mrooney, its in the works AFAIK.
<mrooney> NCommander: yeah I can't wait, that will make it so easy to contribute!
<Neo_The_User> well why do i have to get accepted into MOTU to make .deb packages for ubuntu and apply them to main and all that?
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, no developer is allowed to upload debs directly
<Neo_The_User> i know
<mrooney> Neo_The_User: you can make the packages, you just have to get someone else to review and upload them
<Neo_The_User> i want my packages to be reviewed
<Neo_The_User> but i cant send them because i'm not a MOTU or an official ubuntu developer
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, we're currently in feature freeze, so no new packages can enter the archive except in rare circumstances.
<NCommander> Neo_The_User, that's what REVU is for
<Neo_The_User> feature freeze, being picked, the whole MOTU system i hate. screw this. im going back to forums and helping people out in general and continue doing mesa development because you guys make this so complicated. how the hell do you expect to get more developers if the process is so retarded and difficult?
<mrooney> huh.
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> I think my brain just segfaulted.
<RainCT> o.O
<NCommander> And not just segfaulted, but took the kernel with it.
<ajmitch> NCommander: you'd better get that checked out
<porthose> NCommander: and the cooling fan
<stgraber> NCommander: use apport to get a dump and send it to LP, might be interesting :)
<NCommander> Meh, my brain been faulty every since I saw the glc package.
<mrooney> NCommander: so how many days do I have before the wxbanker update is impossible?
<NCommander> ajmitch, && RainCT: now that your awake, can you please REVU http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/redboot-imx?
<NCommander> mrooney, you have until the beta 1 freeze before general uploading becomes impossible. After that point, it will get stuck in Frozen. After release, then it can be fixed via backports.
 * ajmitch is at work sorting out some threading stuff
<mrooney> NCommander: oh no so this needs to happen in the next 48 hours hm
 * NCommander mehs
 * RainCT should have kept quiet :P
<NCommander> RainCT, please :-)?
<ajmitch> RainCT: just plead ignorance of that area of packaging, like I do
<RainCT> hah
<NCommander> ajmitch, he can't, he helped rewrite REVU, plausible deniability left long ago.
<RainCT> bah, I've mostly worked on the web interface :P
 * RainCT considers rejecting the package because he can't understand the description *g*
 * ajmitch would reject it for leaving in all the dh-make cruft :)
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> you guys suck
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> I'll fix it
<RainCT> hahha
<mrooney> ahhh REVU :)
<NCommander> RainCT, and ajmitch I also have another package I had to update after getting advocated, and would like another set of eyes to +1 it
<RainCT> (I'll have a look at the redboot one later, there's a Catalan LoCo Team meeting right now)
<NCommander> RainCT, ok
<ajmitch> NCommander: not sure why you're picking on me
<NCommander> ajmitch, everyone else is idling
<RainCT> NCommander: erm.. debian/watch..
<NCommander> RainCT, on ecosconfig-fsl?
<RainCT> NCommander: no, redboot-imx
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> The file is fairly self-explainatory
<RainCT> NCommander: I see no point in having it, and as you already have a lintian override you can just add one for it there if you really want to :P
<NCommander> RainCT, lintian says to add it with the reason why its useless.
 * NCommander is only appeasing policy
<RainCT> oh
 * RainCT doesn't like that :(
<NCommander> yell at the lintian auth
<NCommander> *auths
 * RainCT is happy to see a "Priority: extra" package where the priority is actually correct :P
<NCommander> dh_make defaults to optional, I dropped it down
<RainCT> they finally changed it? great!
 * NCommander uploads another iteration with yet another lintian override in the binary
<RainCT> NCommander: looks like you're missing copyright holders
<NCommander> RainCT, which ones?
<RainCT> NCommander: here's a short sample http://paste.debian.net/30731
 * NCommander takes a gun and aims it at his head
<RainCT> hehehe
 * NCommander finds copyright files extremely tedious.
<RainCT> +1
<NCommander> I'm not sure I get the point of relisting all copyright holder
<NCommander> *holders
<RainCT> NCommander: Author(s), unneeded comments in debian/rules, Is lp:~.. instead of a real URL OK in Vcs-Bzr?, short description starts with uppercase, "eCos  Hardware" in the long description (2nd line) has two spaces, (README.Ubuntu -> README.Debian, but iirc there was disagreement about this?)
<NCommander> RainCT, I fixed that bit
<NCommander> (I haven't uploaded it yet)
<RainCT> ok
<NCommander> RainCT, I've uploaded other packages with that before without issue.
 * NCommander cries
<NCommander> RainCT, can you also check ecosconfig-imx? (its already gotten two +1's, but I made some changes ...)
<directhex> NCommander, copyright for ikvm was an adventure
 * NCommander wonders how many packages in the archive have up to date copyrights ...
<Laney> ones with good maintainers
<RainCT> uhm, does lintian complain even if there's a get-orig-source rule?
<NCommander> RainCT, yes.
<RainCT> grr :P. but it's an I:, or?
<NCommander> RainCT, P:
<NCommander> Why do we list both upstream authors, and copyright holders ... it seems kinda redundent ...
<RainCT> NCommander: right, the machine-readable format gets ride of that
<NCommander> huh?
<Laney> copyright assignment is common when writing code for a company
<Laney> but that doesn't explain why we need to list the authors
<RainCT> NCommander: there's only a Copyright: field there, no Author:
<NCommander> RainCT, there isn't?
<NCommander> then why did dh_make put one in the template?
<RainCT> afaik no
<RainCT> NCommander: *machine readable format*
<Laney> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<RainCT> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<RainCT> xD
<Laney> you need a way of contacting the upstream author
<Laney> but only to list the copyright holders
 * NCommander screams
<NCommander> How do you list a corperation with no contact addrees :-/
<NCommander> and how to do files that have an author, but no date
<RainCT> NCommander: ecosconfig-imx-200910/debian/control: "development should" -> "... you should", same question about lp: in Vcs-Bzr, ecosconfig-freesclae typo in copyright, docbook is ugly (okay.. I shut up ;P)), and that's it
<RainCT> now I want to sleep :P
<NCommander> RainCT, fair enough.
<NCommander> RainCT, thanks
 * NCommander is still sorting out this copyright mess
<RainCT> NCommander: No problem. Have fun ;)
<NCommander> RainCT, *sighs*
<NCommander> I'm not sure who I'm more sorry for, me, for having to do, or the archive admin who has to check this.
<nhandler> NCommander: If I were the Archive admins, I would automate the process ;)
<directhex> me, for needing to make an evil change to mono packaging
<Laney> directhex: what is the problem?
<directhex> Laney, an issue with the move from ubuntu's symlinked /usr/share/doc to debian's not-symlinked /usr/share/doc
<directhex> Laney, preinst on EVERY PACKAGE needs to remove the symlink
<Laney> ubuntu changed the behaviour?
<cody-somerville> nhandler, Well, lets pretend you are an archive admin. Can you please automate the process? :)
<directhex> Laney, dpkg doesn't replace symlinks with dirs, so if you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, then remove a mono package, all docs are deleted
<directhex> cody-somerville, using machine-readable copyright format, and some patches for licensecheck? doable, at least as a tool
<NCommander> cody-somerville, if (uploader == "NCommander") { reject(); }
<directhex> i still see electric six's "dance commander" as an unofficial theme song for when NCommander speaks
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Let me rephrase that. I wouldn't automate the *process*, but I would create a tool that would ease the checking of the copyright file
<joaopinto> someone was working on miro's python transition, right ?
<ScottK> joaopinto: I think if working includes "stuck and can't figure out what to do next", IIRC, yes.
<joaopinto> ScottK, do you know the bug nr ? is just to set a duplicate :P
<ScottK> I think someone wrote to the MOTU ML.
<Laney> joaopinto: That's me, and it's the merge request
 * ScottK doesn't recall for sure.
<Laney> please take it from me
<Laney> dupes are piling up and I have no clear fix
<joaopinto> someone filed bug 343710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343710 in miro "[jaunty]unable to install miro due to "wrong" version of python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343710
<Laney> just dupe it to the merge request
<joaopinto> that would be bug 336029 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336029 in miro "[FFe] Merge miro 2.0.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336029
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you can add some apologies and say a fix is being prepared but there is no ETA
 * Laney feels bad about this
<joaopinto> Laney, will you be trying to use 2.0.3, or keep with debian's 2.0.2 ?
<Laney> uwe uploaded 2.0.3 to Debian today
<joaopinto> where can I get it ?
<Laney> from debian...
<joaopinto> ops, it's there, sorry
<Laney> good luck getting it to work :(
<joaopinto> I don't have much time today, I am just going to look at it
<st33med> Hello, is there any Python packages needed assistance in?
<joaopinto> st33med, miro
<joaopinto> :D
<st33med> :\
<st33med> Meh, I am a new-ish Ubuntu Member looking to help in Python areas for Jaunty
<Laney> haha
<Laney> actually the latest comment on the bug might be right
<Laney> I'll have a look tomorrow if nobody else wants to
<st33med> link?
<Laney> bug 336029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336029 in miro "[FFe] Merge miro 2.0.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336029
<Laney> it's non-trivial
<st33med> FFe means? (Rusty and not as commited to LP)
<Laney> feature freeze exception
<Laney> you don't have to worry about that
<Laney> getting it to work is the important part now
<st33med> Ah
<st33med> So, I need to get the Jaunty repoes
<st33med> Yay breakage!
<Laney> this isn't a good one to start with really
<st33med> k
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-17
<st33med> Well, I am looking to help
<st33med> Laney, hmm, what about this bug
<st33med> bug 343979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343979 in evolution-rss "needs update for jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343979
<st33med> Help me learn with that?
<nhandler> st33med: That bug is a duplicate
<st33med> nhandler, yeah, thanks for the update
<ryanakca> If I only have one binary package (produced by the source package), and it has ``Architecture: all'', do I need Build-Depends? Or can they all go in Build-Depends-Indep?
<Ryan52> ryanakca: you need Build-Depends for the things needed for the clean target.
<Ryan52> so probably cdbs, debhelper, &c.
<ryanakca> Ryan52: So, http://pastebin.com/f2f604696 is fine?
<Ryan52> maybe? :P
<Ryan52> looks okay. I dunno about cmake or python packaging, tho.
<ryanakca> Ok, thanks
<st33med> So uh...
<st33med> I am a new-ish Ubuntu Member looking to help in Python areas for Jaunty
<TomJaeger> Could someone upload the updated thinkfinger package attached to bug #311732 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311732 in linux "2.6.28-4 breaks thinkfinger" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311732
<TomJaeger> Thinkfinger doesn't currently work on jaunty.  Thank you.
<stgraber> TomJaeger: is there a way you can provide a debdiff with only the needed changes ? the .diff.gz I saw on that bug report seems huge
<stgraber> stgraber@sahal:~/code/thinkfinger$ debdiff thinkfinger_0.3+r118-0ubuntu3.dsc thinkfinger_0.3+r118-0ubuntu4.dsc | wc -l
<stgraber> 7438
<stgraber> TomJaeger: that's a lot more than it should for a bugfix
<TomJaeger> stgraber, The version that's currently in ubuntu contains all sorts of junk files that have been deleted
<TomJaeger> Check out the diffstat
<TomJaeger>  61 files changed, 21 insertions(+), 7123 deletions(-)
<TomJaeger> As far as I understand it, a .debdiff can't represent deletion of files, that's why I posted the .diff.gz
<stgraber> What's the package like in Debian ? our general goal is to avoid unnecessary delta with Debian as it'll only make it harder for the next release (having to merge the changes) ?
<TomJaeger> I think we already diverged.  Debian's not going to have the fixes, though, since we're on a newer kernel.
<TomJaeger> stgraber, http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/t/thinkfinger/thinkfinger_0.3+rev118.2-4/changelog
<ScottK> TomJaeger: At this point in the release cycle 'cleaning up the package' is not something we want.  We want to limit changes to minimally invasive ways to fix problems.
<TomJaeger> ScottK, these are .svn files and leftover dependencies files, they won't affect the package in any way.
<ScottK> They don't particulalry hurt to leave them either.
<TomJaeger> It'd probably take me at least 10 minutes to put them all back in and prepare a new .debdiff
 * ScottK is just off to bed, so not in a sponsoring mood.  Take my advice for what you will.
<TomJaeger> I really don't have time for this kind of busywork right now.  So it's either the package I posted, or someone else will have to put the junk back in, or we won't have a working thinkfinger package in jaunty.
<fabrice_sp__> TomJaeger, why don't just just redownload he original package, apply your diff, and reget the debdiff?
<fabrice_sp__> debdiff would ignore deletion
<TomJaeger> No, the debdiff will represent deletion as removing the content of the files.
<TomJaeger> Anyway, my standpoint is that my time is too valuable for these kind of antics.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: I dont see this as antics. sry you feel that way
<rgreening> during freeze, we need to minomize changes.
<rgreening> minimize even
<rgreening> it's more of a 'cover your butt' scenario :P
<TomJaeger> Since the deleted files don't affect the package build in any way, there's no change
<ScottK> TomJaeger: And no file deletion ever had an inadvertent effect?
<rgreening> And I agree thazt that clean-up should get done after freeze
<rgreening> It's easier to 'oops' when you have 7000 lines to review in changes.
 * ScottK decides to quit arguing and play killbots instead.
<TomJaeger> ScottK, the deletion of .svn directories? please
<TomJaeger> rgreening, geany is really nice to review diffs
<rgreening> TomJaeger, in the time you spent arguing over this, you could have made the changes requested by the sponsor.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> just to be facitious :P
 * rgreening ducks
<TomJaeger> the thing is, I've already made up my mind.  I'm not going to make the changes
<rgreening> oh well....
<TomJaeger> I'd argue that it's much more likely that I'd screw up re-adding those files than that the deletion causes a regression.
<wgrant> We need to ensure that diffs are easy to review.
<wgrant> We really do not want to break things at this point.
<TomJaeger> there are easy to review for anyone who's ever heard of diffstat
<TomJaeger> thinkfinger is _completely broken_ at this point anyway
<wgrant> Even if I use diffstat, I have to work out which files are actually entirely gone and which aren't and blah blah blah.
<wgrant> With a proper diff, I can just glance at it and see that it's not doing anything stupid.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: wheres your debdiff and bug report
<TomJaeger> bug #311732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311732 in linux "2.6.28-4 breaks thinkfinger" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311732
<rgreening> hmm.. reading this looks like simply getting a clean package via apt-get source and grabbing the patch from the kernel bug is easy enough.
<TomJaeger> There's quite a few fixes in that package, not just that one that the bug is about
<rgreening> oh, then you probably should file a seperate bug report asking for the update and all your changelog entries for every single change will need to be documented to get accepted.
<TomJaeger> There are bugs filed for all of them
<rgreening> Having accurate changelog entries is a critical part of updating any package
<TomJaeger> Did you even look at the changelog?
<TomJaeger> comment #19
<bdrung> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/340435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340435 in adblock-plus "[needs-update] adblock-plus to 1.0.1 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> TomJaeger: yes I read it. And yes I saw the changelog entry and my comment stands. You don't meantion zapping the changelog entries which differs from upstream.
<rgreening> for one
<TomJaeger> zapping the changelog entries?
<rgreening> anyway, a debdiff would be nice.
<ScottK> bdrung: It's not bug fix only.
<ScottK> asac: I thought we agreed you weren't going to shove unsupported Firefox versions in Universe anymore?
<ScottK> asac: Does mozillateam intend to support Firefox-3.1 though the life of Jaunty?
<TomJaeger> rgreening, posted a .debdiff
<rgreening> TomJaeger: Let me have a peek
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, did you had time to have a look at Bug #343851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343851 in setools "FTBFS randomly because of a race condition in creating debian/stamp/binary" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343851
<fabrice_sp> ?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: I did.  I'm uncertain how to tell if you fixed the FTBFS since the previous version works in a PPA.
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: I'm considering maybe this is a packagebinarymangler bug.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, I far I understand this package, in each binary, it's trying to check and create debian/stamp/binary if not exist. I could happen that it enters at the same time in the condition and try to create it
<fabrice_sp> by moving the creation outside of the binaries target, it should work
<ScottK> OK.   I didn't have more to do than toss it at my PPA.
<ScottK> have time to do more than ...
<fabrice_sp> I think build machines are too fast :-)
<fabrice_sp> are the ppa ones slower?
<bdrung> ScottK: updated bug title. something missing?
<rgreening> TomJaeger: ok, so you definately have something funky in the diff. At one point the thinkfinger.orig is the first entry and sometimes the second, which leads me to believe you cat'd these together. not such a big deal, but does make it easy for you to remove the .svn parts which all apear at the beginning.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> TomJaeger: and it appears you made changes directly in the source rather than via patching
<TomJaeger> The debdiff was created using the debdiff command from the two .dsc files
<XiXaQ> is there any way to get a list of completely new packages in one distro from another? That is, packages that aren't just new versions, but that haven't been in the repos before at all? And packages that have been promoted or demoted?
<rgreening> TomJaeger: and they should still yield whether a patch was used. I don't see that.
<rgreening> unless I missed something...
<TomJaeger> I figured changing the source directly is less intrusive than adding a patch system
<rgreening> TomJaeger: completely the opposite
<rgreening> for us
<TomJaeger> Patch systems are kludges anyway
<rgreening> As a rule of thumb, never change the source. Always generate a patch. submit the debdiff . pass the patch upstream.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: if you are interested in learning the ropes, and how we work, there are some processes we have to follow.
<rgreening> and patch systems are not kludges.
<TomJaeger> They are. Horrible kludges.
<TomJaeger> PITA to deal with.
<rgreening> do I sense any undue hostilities? cause, I am quite willing to walk away...
<rgreening> rather than help
<TomJaeger> Put the source package under proper version control
<TomJaeger> Well, I've wasted a lot of time dealing with patch systems.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: we don't own the source, and therefore we patch and pass upstream. if/when upstream accepts the patch, we update the package and remove the patch. this keeps things much cleaner and much easier to modify or remove a patch when required.
<rgreening> Tell me, how easy is it to back out your change? with a patch system, I comment out a single entry in a file and let it rebuild. done.
<TomJaeger> Well, a .diff.gz is a patch, too
<rgreening> TomJaeger: no, not in the strict sense we are looking for here. Patches goe in the debian/patches dir and are part of a patch system like quilt, dpatch, etc.
<TomJaeger> It's as easy as removing a .orig and a .rej file after running uupdate
<rgreening> Anyway, if you wish to have patches/diffs reviewed and uploaded, it will go a lot easier if you follow the ubuntu packaging guide.
<rgreening> making life easy for your uploader/sponsor is in your and the packages best interest.
<rgreening> but I digress... its late here... and Im much too tired...
<TomJaeger> At this point, I'm really fine with keeping the package in my PPA.
<fabrice_sp> Woah! We still have 128 packages that cannot be installed, 48 of which are from python (that's what apt-cache -i unmet tell me...).
<fabrice_sp> and Beta is in 3 days? That will be hot!
<punkrockguy318> Can someone try to get the latest version of my NES emulator into intrpeid?  http://fceux.com .  It version 2 of fceu and gfceu, but it does not replace them , since its called (g)fceux.  it's works a lot more nicely with ubuntu 8.10/9.04 and it would be a shame to see only the ancient 0.98 release in the archives
<TomJaeger> rgreening, again, I don't have the time for this busywork.  It's late here, too and I still have 3 hours of work ahead of me.  If you want changes to the package to be versioned, I would suggest to adopt a solution centered around a version control system.  Patch systems are extremely difficult to work with when you're tracking upstream changes.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: it's not me, its policy. I think you really need to read up on how packages are done in debian and Ubuntu
<TomJaeger> I don't seem to remember that patch systems are a hard requirement.
<TomJaeger> As a matter of fact, I've gotten packages in that didn't use a patch system...
<rgreening> TomJaeger: If there's no good reason to not use a patch system, then we use it. We avoid patching the source directly.
<rgreening> if the source has issues and MUST be modified directly, then this is a case-by-case review. in this case, It is not warranted.
<rgreening> and wehat happens for the next person who wishes to fix? What happens when a source update occurs and the change disappears...
<TomJaeger> What's troubling me here is that there is a lack of a sense how things should be properly done
<rgreening> thats what patch systems are useful..
<rgreening> TomJaeger: I think you are really failing to understand.
<TomJaeger> What don't I understand?
<TomJaeger> There's a tradeoff here: Patch systems are a considerable amount of work to set up and maintain, and the benefits are not worth it in this case, at least not for me.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: If it was my source tree, then it would be in bzr. This is an upstreams source, and presumably its in an rcs of some kind. a proper patch should be provided to them, and they will updates thier rcs. we maintain only small diffs/patches and re-sync with debian and upstream at various times.
<rgreening> considerable amount of work? not at all.
<TomJaeger> Small patches, huh?  This is the reason why everybody runs autoreconf on the source tree and then sticks the result into the .diff.gz?
<rgreening> TomJaeger: that shouldn't occur (on reasonably new packages)
<rgreening> TomJaeger: I take it you've never used quilt.
<rgreening> quilt is a dream.
<wgrant> Which is why the new source format is based on it.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic
<TomJaeger> I've used quilt, and I can tell you, it just doesn't interoperate with git very well.
<rgreening> I can see this discussion is circular, and Im feeling quite dizzy. so adieu
<wgrant> TomJaeger: Is the thinkfinger packaging in a VCS?
<TomJaeger> I do know what I'm talking about, I've developed all the patches that I got into the X Server before 1.6 came using a git archive with a debian/ directory in it.  It was not very pleasant, but it beats setting up an upstream X build system any day.
<TomJaeger> wgrant, upstream uses svn
<wgrant> TomJaeger: If the packaging doesn't use a VCS, there is little excuse not to use a patch system.
<rgreening> upstream != packaging
<TomJaeger> wgrant, except that it would probably take me an hour to separate the changes into patches and setting everything up, time that I don't have.  And the patch system won't be of much use anyway if the is ever merged with debian again.
<rgreening> TomJaeger: actually the 3 changes are in patch format already here: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12301
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12301 in USB "Fingerprint reader doesn't respod after the first use" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<rgreening> which is where you got them
<wgrant> TomJaeger: You had to apply the changes as patches in the first place.
<wgrant> And I hadn't noticed before that it was derived from Debian in ancient times.
<rgreening> and TomJaeger we sync/merge with debian after each release
<TomJaeger> exactly, so right now, we should only be worrying about fixing the bugs, and not duplicating work
<rgreening> maybe getting the patch into the original code would be more your style :) I hear they have a vcs
<rgreening> :)
<wgrant> Since it is in fact somewhat derived from Debian, and it doesn't appear to have a patch system at the moment, AND it's raw old-style debhelper, applying the patches inline isn't an entirely terrible crime.
<TomJaeger> The patch was written by the thinkfinger author, so, yes, I'd expect it to become available upstream sooner or later
<rgreening> ew...
<rgreening> old debhelper is god awful
<TomJaeger> rgreening, since you said earlier that quilt was so easy to use and set up, I've had a quick look at how things work (maybe the impression that I got when I first dealt with this a long time ago, was wrong after all)
<rgreening> awesome
<rgreening> quilt is powerful
<TomJaeger> So I checked the PackagingGuide, and they explain how to use it.
<TomJaeger> It seems a little complicated to my, I will definitely continue to create my patches with git and then stick them into the debian/patches directory
<TomJaeger> I'd also be worried about forgetting the add step and creating inline patches by accident.
<TomJaeger> But the packaging guide says nothing about how to set it up.  But they give an example package, xterm.
<TomJaeger> So I checked out the xterm package and looked at their debian/rules file
<TomJaeger> The file is 231 lines long and contains a lot of quilt boilerplate.  Not exactly what I'd call easy to set up.
<rgreening> It's simpler than that
<rgreening> 1. add a dep on cdbs and quilt in the build-deps
<rgreening> 2. add the patch to debian/patches and add the name to debian/series
<TomJaeger> maybe that should be explained in the packaging guide?
<TomJaeger> What if my package doesn't use cdbs?
<rgreening> 3. add include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk to rules
<rgreening> thats it
<rgreening> cdbs is for step 3.
<rgreening> and it's onlt for build dep and not run=time
<TomJaeger> And it'll work with a debhelper package?
<rgreening> most newer packages will likely work with this 3 step
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> add the step 3. just after tyhe debhelps like in rules
<rgreening> TomJaeger: in this package, since its an real old debhelper, two ways to update... 1) use quilt and update the rules file to work with cdbs (doesn't appear to at the moment). 2) add patch definitions to rules and forget quilt.
<TomJaeger> Is there a reason why the simple patchsys and dpatch are featured more prominently in the packaging guide than quilt
<TomJaeger> dpatch should be deprecated in my opinion, I've had nothing but trouble with it.
<rgreening> look at balder2d. I recently updated it in this way
<rgreening> TomJaeger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132323/
<rgreening> add that to rules and forget adding cdbs and quilt deps.
<rgreening> you won't need a series file either with that
<TomJaeger> In this particular instance, I really don't think it's worth it, though.  The package should be fixed properly before any more work is done on it.
<rgreening> but you still copy the patch to debian/patches and nam,e .patch
<rgreening> ading the paste I supplied and http://paste.ubuntu.com/132324/ as the patch should do it
<rgreening> (I was working on it at the same time here...)
<TomJaeger> rgreening, is anyone working on updating the packaging guide?  It seems like quilt is superior to the alternatives, yet it's not at all obvious from the guide that you should use it or how you should use it.
<rgreening> not that I am aware.
<a|wen> this looks pretty much like af rebuildd hick-up http://builder.ubuntuwire.com:9998/job/47540 ... can we do anything to get the rebuildd to try again?
<TomJaeger> rgreening, as much as I'm sympathetic to your cause, I really can't justify any work on the thinkfinger package at the moment.  I'm pretty caught up in real life right now, and I've got other linuxy things to worry about that are more important to me, for example I've got patches related to bug #217908 that I've been meaning to send to the cairo list for weeks.  If this means that we're not going to see an update to the thinkfin
<TomJaeger> ger package, then that sucks for the people that want to use their fingerprint reader on a jaunty system.  I've gotten used to maintaining packages outside the distribution in various PPAs anyway, one more package won't hurt.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<wgrant> a|wen: It was sort of a hiccup, but not really - the package was actually deleted from Jaunty after the job was created.
<wgrant> So a few days later it tried to build, and BOOM.
<wgrant> a|wen: But please ping me with any issues with the rebuild.
<a|wen> wgrant: okay, that's makes sense; is there any way to get it off the list?
<a|wen> and i'll ping you if i see any other strange things through the list
<wgrant> a|wen: Nothing that makes sense. But I intend to improve the listing some time this week to only show failures for current sources.
<wgrant> At the moment it will show all failures for the distroseries.
<a|wen> wgrant: okay; that would solve the purpose :)
<wgrant> Which isn't too useful if it is fixed later.
<wgrant> Also, I can give people tarballs of failed build logs to grep through for common issues.
<dholbach> good morning
<wgrant> Like the 70 distutils /usr/local-related ones I grepped into recently.
<wgrant> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi wgrant
<fabrice_sp> hi dholbach ;-)
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<a|wen> wgrant: we probably still have a number of "use --without-arts" ... that is those i'm on lookout for now
<wgrant> a|wen: Yes, around 56 at last count.
<wgrant> But that was about 2500 builds ago.
<wgrant> I can give you a list in a minute or so...
<a|wen> wgrant: i've fixes 68 of those within the last 3 days ... so should be lower now :)
<a|wen> wgrant: that would be cool with a list, thx
<wgrant> a|wen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132329/
<a|wen> wgrant: don't they disappear from the list, when they get fixed ... or how often are they updated?
<wgrant> a|wen: No, they stay there forever at the moment. That's what I plan to fix.
<wgrant> But the rebuild only started 6 days ago, so it's not too bad yet.
<a|wen> okay, i've got it now ... the good news is that all the kde-i18n-* from that list is fixed
<iulian> Good morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<RAOF> Hello everyone!  I now have internet again!
<wgrant> RAOF: I'm sure I can get Telstra to fix that.
<wgrant> Although I probably don't need to intervene for it to happen.
<RAOF> Probably not.  Apparently the main problem was that the wiring in this building is corroded to buggery.
<RAOF> Netting me the lightning fast download sync speed of 4Mbit/sec.
<wgrant> Excellent.
 * RAOF goes back to ensuring the en_AU translation of GNOME Do isn't in Arabic.
<slytherin> RAOF: which Telstra service are you using?
<RAOF> slytherin: None.  Only the local loop that they own.
<slytherin> oh
<RAOF> I've got me an Internode "please, don't make me have to contact Telstra" naked DSL plan.
<savvas> Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-central (>= 0.6.11), python2.6
<savvas> is there any way to make 2.5 and 2.6 libs, but not to add python2.6 ?
<Toadstool> g'morning
<savvas> here's the pbuilder log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132335/
<maxb> savvas: grep for any #!/usr/bin/python2.6 lines that might inadvertently be present
<savvas> maxb: none unfortunately
<savvas> I think it has to do with the fact that it builds libs for 2.6: -rw-r--r-- root/root     70488 2009-03-17 08:51 ./usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/imgSeekLib/imgdb.so
<savvas> but then again, what do I know :P
<maxb> hm
<savvas> here's the debdiff I'm preparing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132337/
 * savvas bbl
<Laney> I have 123 emails from LP since last night...
 * Laney eyes rosetta
<binarymutant> ]3.
<binarymutant> 0+69-00
<soren> Laney: Lucky.
<Laney> Did I get off lightly?
<directhex> MD2 beta 2 is out. i shall prep a merge
<soren> Laney: I think you did. I wish I only got that many a day :)
<geser> good morning
<slytherin> geser: good morning
<directhex> grr, gnomish things going on mean i can't test-build monodevelop 2 beta 2
<slytherin> directhex: test build where? on your machine or ppa?
<directhex> slytherin, local machine. looks like not all deps have caught up yet (libfontconfig1 is the current baddie)
<slytherin> directhex: hmm
<directhex>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.6.0-1ubuntu7) but 2.6.0-1ubuntu9 is to be installed.
<directhex> it'll right itself in a few hours. the timing just sucks
<DktrKranz> directhex: if it blocks you, ask a buildd-admin to rescore it a bit, so it will be mirrored sooner
<directhex> DktrKranz, nah, not that urgent - anyway, it's a test build for the most recent monodevelop 2 beta, some poor bugger would still need to sponsor the merge
 * DktrKranz hides
<DktrKranz> :)
 * slytherin wishes eclipse's latest release was in repos to give tough competition to monodevelop.
<directhex> slytherin, not happening for jaunty? :/
<slytherin> directhex: Nope. The Debian java packages who used to work on eclipse are MIA.
<directhex> slytherin, gah!
<directhex> slytherin, something to aim for for karmic, perhaps?
<slytherin> directhex: yes, sure. And by that time eclipse will have added another bunch of build deps. eclipse is becoming mammoth.
<directhex> slytherin, far be it for me to ever consider using words like "bloat" in the same sentance as "java" ;)
<directhex> slytherin, i really hope java 7's reshufflinf of the class library can help bring some of this crap back under control
<directhex> and it's pretty unfortunate for dev tools to EVER be outdated in a release - that's one reason i pushed for MD2 FFe: MD1 in <=intrepid sucks
<slytherin> directhex: at least we have netbeans updated.
<directhex> slytherin, are there any qt-java apps in the archive, out of interest?
<savvas> is it normal for pycentral to request in "Depends:" a specific python version, i.e. python2.6 when it packages a 2.6 library ?
<savvas> (there's no python2.6 hashbang as far as I can see)
<slytherin> directhex: don't think so. I don't even know if there are any java bindings for Qt
<directhex> slytherin, there are - the recent announcement was that nokia were dropping them, so the community would need to maintain them if they care
<directhex> slytherin, i ask as the first ever real Qyoto app has surfaced, an XMPP client written in C# for Qt4
<savvas> qyoto?
<savvas> I hope that's a typo :P
<directhex> savvas, current Qt CLI bindings project
<savvas> oh, hehe
<directhex> libqyoto4.3-cil - CLI bindings for the Qt 4 toolkit
<directhex> also, a monodevelop addin to generate c# from Qt Designer files
<Laney> "Looks sexy, very alphaish" was my assessment of Synapse
<Laney> <3
<savvas> * libqyoto4.4-cil
<savvas> :)
<directhex> Laney, yes
<directhex> Laney, but points for sheer awesomeness
<directhex> Laney, need to start thinking about karmic mono goals
<slomo> slytherin: ping
<slytherin> slomo: hi, long time no see. I wanted to discuss the broken dvd playback on jaunty. Had some discussion with seb128. I have even mailed debin maintainer of libdvdread but yet to receive the reply.
 * directhex puts his net gun away
<slomo> slytherin: ok, give me some details please :)
<directhex> "configure2 sucks"
<slytherin> slomo: currently all apps that link against libdvdread4 are broken. This includes totem with gstreamer backend, mplayer, vlc, thoggen etc.
<slomo> slytherin: why?
<slytherin> slomo: The upstream libdvdread4 is shipping some script configure2 and a Makefile which seem to be creating some problem. I am not sure what the problem is exactly.
<slomo> slytherin: hm, ok... so "something is broken"? :) there's no known fix yet? and is the problem in libdvdread or in the using applications?
<slytherin> slomo: I know a workaround. The problem is in using all applications that use libdvdread4.
<slytherin> slomo: I initially thought this snippet in dvd_input.c was causing problem.
<slytherin> /* dlopening libdvdcss */
<slytherin> #ifdef HAVE_DLFCN_H
<slytherin> #include <dlfcn.h>
<slytherin> #else
<slytherin> but the Makefile has ﻿HAVE_DLFCN_H defined, so this should not be the problem.
<slomo> slytherin: so what's the workaround?
<slytherin> slomo: workaround is to use the old configure script, which needs to be generated with autogen.sh
<slomo> slytherin: but you don't know the difference between the configure scripts?
<slytherin> slomo: No. I tried hard to figure out. :-(
<slomo> slytherin: no differences in config.h for example?
<slomo> slytherin: also, is this bug already filed in debian or known by the maintainer?
<slytherin> slomo: I wasn't sure if the bug is present in Debian. Hence I mailed the maintainer offline.
<slomo> slytherin: ok, i don't know either because i have no dvds here :)
<white_> slomo: just replied to your email, thanks for working on it :)
<slytherin> slomo: I will see if any of my friends have Debian unstable system
<slomo> white: np... it's only glib that is affected btw, libsoup is fixed since 2.2.101 (by using glib functions) and gst-plugins-base 0.10.19 and before in stable are also not affected
<white> slomo: did you check oldstable as well?
<slomo> white: libsoup in oldstable has the bug, right... so that's glib for stable and oldstable and libsoup for oldstable... debdiffs will follow in some minutes ;)
<white> slomo: much appreciated :), i suppose gst-* in oldstable is not affected either?
<slomo> white: no
<slomo> white: i've sent you the three debdiffs
<slomo> white: if you're confused by the uploaders changes in the debdiffs, that's caused by the gnome-pkg-tools uploaders.mk
<white> slomo: just for the record, gst-plugins-base uses glib?
<slomo> white: yes (and the version i've uploaded to unstable today fixes the base64 CVE, should move to testing asap)
<white> slomo: ok, i am always getting confused by the various gst* packages and their versions and where the plugins are ..., but if you say they are not affected in stable/oldstable, then that's even better :)
<slomo> white: the problem was a feature that was added in 0.10.20 of gst-plugins-base (images in vorbis tags) and it used the glib base64 functions ;)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<directhex> afternoon, bazza
<bddebian> :)
 * RainCT can't boot with the latest kernel (jaunty) :(
<soren> This feels like a silly question, but what is the functional difference between the Apache license and the BSD license?
<ScottK> Which BSD license?
<soren> /usr/share/common-licenses/BSD
<ScottK> A quick read leads me to believe the patent grant and the requirement to document what you've changed are the major differences.
<ScottK> IIRC the patent grant is what makes the Apache license GPL v2 incompatible.
<soren> Oh, right. The patent thing.
<directhex> yay, patents
<ScottK> You would say that.
<directhex> of course!
 * directhex patents IRC
<soren> So if I'm reading the legalese correctly, if you contribute to an ASL licensed project something that is covered by a patent you hold, you implicitly grant the project a patent license?
<ScottK> That's pretty much my reading.
<ScottK> And you get patent licenses for anything anyone else contributed.
<soren> That doesn't offer much of an incentive to contribute those patches back to the project.
<ScottK> Which vanishes as soon as you sue someone.
<ScottK> So it's a bit of an enforced patent peace.
<ScottK> So making the contribution gets you some protection too.
<soren> Ah, I see.
<soren> ScottK: Thanks!
<ScottK> soren: yw.
<mok0> Argh we have no latex equation editor for Ubuntu... :-(
<directhex> DktrKranz, if it helps, MD2 beta 2 is a pure bugfix release - 130 closed tickets. so no FFe worrying this time \o/
<DktrKranz> directhex: well, I think it has been approved anyway
<directhex> just sayin'...
<directhex> should mean a simple uupdate-only update, but i can't test until mirror.ox.ac.uk stops sucking
<DktrKranz> directhex: don't worry, just ping when ready :)
<adelie42> I hope someone can help... I just discovered that, evidently, I have two launchpad accounts.  When I discovered it, it says there had been no activity in over 3 years, now it is gaining as a contributor. I am VERY confused. It says I am making bazaar revisions, but the account doesn't even have any registered keys.
<ScottK> adelie42: #launchpad is the place to ask.
<adelie42> k
<mok0> adelie42: or post a question on LP... I believe your accounts can be merged
<adelie42> that would be nice
<mok0> adelie42: You're not the only one who has had that problem :-)
<adelie42> It is a little funny to see myself as #2 and #4 contributor in a project...
<RoAkSoAx> Hi guys. how can i create a jaunty pbuilder on debian?
<maxb> At a guess, install jaunty's debootstrap .deb ?
<maxb> Assuming Debian's debootstrap doesn't already handle jaunty?
<maxb> Actually all ubuntu since gutsy have used the same debootstrap script
<maxb> so you can probably get away with just adding another symlink to /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<ScottK> Either way shoule be fine.
<ScottK> shoule/should
<cjwatson> RoAkSoAx: debootstrap >= 1.0.11 in Debian supports jaunty
<RoAkSoAx> thanks cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> as of a while back we've been making efforts to keep debootstrap pretty much in sync
<cjwatson> in fact, I was just going to sync it up again now
<RoAkSoAx> ok :) great to hear :D
<AnAnt> Hello, is Scott James Remnant here ?
<cjwatson> AnAnt: try #ubuntu-devel
<savvas> james_w: bug 297847 - is there a reason shares-admin / "shared folders" was disabled in the menus and not shown in gnome? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297847 in gnome-system-tools "Shared Folders Administration Tool missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297847
<vadi2> Hi, I have a question - a certain package is broken and is unusable in jaunty. How can I get it looked at if its not too late?
<maxb> File a bug to start with
<vadi2> where?
<vadi2> the offending project was tagged as affected, but I doubt anyone will see it anytime soon.
<maxb> Why are you avoiding mentioning what the package/project is?
<vadi2> er, because it was not asked for?
<vadi2> the project is gnome-web-photo and here is the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/342408
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342408 in gnome-web-photo "[jaunty] can't take web screenshot: libxul.so not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxb> vadi2: You could make a fixed package and follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<vadi2> and what is the success rate of that? (I just have a very poor experience when dealing with debian/ubuntu packagers, so just inquiring before I commit time)
<maxb> Dunno, but I'd imagine "greater than the success rate of hoping someone will make the fix for you"
<vadi2> heh
<vadi2> that's fine then I guess. breaking & not caring about it ftw :)
<adelie42> I made a merge proposal of a branch that fixed a bunch of minor bugs. My proposal is still pending review, but I found another bug on launchpad that I believe I can fix.  Are merge proposals are on a per revision basis, or per branch, and if I want to make further contributions, do I need to start a new branch, or can I keep working on the current one?
<adelie42> basically, does merge say, "This is stable and complete enough of a revision point to add" or "I'm done, lets move this into the trunk"
<joaopinto> maxb, was your answer expected to provide motivation for someone asking how to followup a problem resolution ?
<maxb> It was an attempt to be truthful, in the face of a fairly unanswerable question
<jpds> adelie42: You should have a separate branch per fix/feature.
<adelie42> jpds: According to the documentation, it says it is easier for maintainers to do a branch merge than apply a debdiff. bzr has the latest development editions while apt-get source is the lastest stable. Should I really be registering a new branch for every minor fix?
<jpds> adelie42: Well, you could have all the fixes in one branch.
<c_korn> can bug 344168 be acked?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344168 in apt-cacher-ng "FeatureFreezeException: please sync apt-cacher-ng 0.3.4-1 (universe) from debian (sid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344168
<adelie42> ok, but once I make a merge proposal, that means any additional work should go into a new branch, not the old one?
<soren> adelie42: That's the general idea, yes.
<soren> It allows work to continue on the two different features in parallel if they for some reason are not going to get merged in the order in which they're implemented, for instance.
<adelie42> So if I got new feature A v1.0 and want to get it merged, I should open a new branch for feature A v1.1?
<soren> I would, yes.
<soren> Don't be afraid of branches. They're your friend :)
<iulian> c_korn: Could you please give me a link to the upstream ChangeLog?
<adelie42> Ok, thanks!
<iulian> c_korn: I see that it's a new upstream release.  If it's a bug fix only release, it does not need an exception.
<c_korn> the source is here: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/apt-cacher-ng/apt-cacher-ng_0.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<c_korn> iulian: http://pastebin.com/d3a955dd6 changelog in the tarball
<adelie42> I think I just have a fear someone is going to say "What, he started a whole new branch for THIS? wtf, stop with all the branches!"
<iulian> c_korn: It does need a FFe, please subscribe motu-release.
<c_korn> iulian: done
<iulian> c_korn: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<c_korn> oops, I missed the first point
<iulian> c_korn: I've unsubscribed u-u-s for now.
<Laney> right, cool
<Laney> I think I can push a python 2.6 miro
<Laney> it seems pretty solid
<savvas> always expect a bugstorm hehe :P
<Laney> I'd rather have that than it not working at all
<Laney> I'm after an FFe on bug 336029. New features are minor compared to the amount of bugfixes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336029 in miro "[FFe] Merge miro 2.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336029
<adelie42> So my branch fixing several bugs was merged recently, should I go back to all those bugs and mark them as "fix committed"? Further, I am looking for bugs I can fix, but keep looking through "new" bugs to find that there are already patches submitted. Can these be marked as something other than 'new'? Would 'in progress' be more appropriate, or would it be helpful to round these up as branches, test them, and propose merge?
<Laney> adelie42: There's a --fixes option to bzr which I think automatically changes the status
<Laney> aaaaaand have you heard of harvest for finding things to fix?
<adelie42> I could not figure out the syntax for --fixes based on the info in the man page, and no, have not heard of harvest
<Laney> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/
<savvas> darn, pastebinit doesn't work with http://paste.ubuntu.com anymore :\
<adelie42> Laney: So if I failed on the '--fixed' part, then I should go back and mark those as 'fix committed' for branches that have already been merged?
<Laney> savvas: the author is here!
<Laney> adelie42: If they're going to be uploaded to Ubuntu and the task is against an Ubuntu package then yes
<Laney> I usually set fix committed after I sponsor an upload from a debdiff
<savvas> Laney: actually, ignore that comment, the problem seems to be with characters in the text :)
<adelie42> Laney: and for patches submitted, if there is no related branch, then that means it has not yet been applied and some work of a maintainer could be saved by turning the patch into a merge proposel after testing the patch?
<Laney> adelie42: branch merges aren't the normal way of sponsoring yet
<Laney> there's not much point converting a debdiff to a bzr branch really
<adelie42> if a reasonable enough looking patch has been submitted, can at least mark the but as 'in progress'?
<Laney> no, that's not what in progress is for
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<adelie42> laney: ok, so if I fixed a bug in my own branch, bug can be marked 'fix committed' even before it is merged into the main project. If a patch has been submitted, but bug is still marked new, then I could independently confirm the bug and mark as 'confirmed'.
<Laney> erm
<Laney> I would only mark fix committed once it gets merged
<adelie42> ok
<adelie42> Laney: err... than what does '--fixes' change the status to?
<Laney> not sure how it works
<cristi> hy, realated to the python transition, should i change in debian/pyversions from 2.4- to 2.6- ?
<Laney> no
<jpds> adelie42: It just links the branch to the bug report.
<cristi> Laney: ok, thank you
<adelie42> Laney: Read through the 'bug status' page you sent me. It looks like if someone else confirmed the bug in comments then it is reasonable to set the status to confirmed even if it wasn't confirmed yourself. Is that too liberal? I am reading through harvest, but I am still get used to launchpad. Trying to make myself useful  :)
<Laney> that sounds right
<Laney> by the way, #ubuntu-bugs is better for bug triage questions
<adelie42> jpds: thanks, that makes sense. can you give an example if --fixes syntax for launchpad?
<adelie42> Laney: ok
<jpds> adelie42: bzr commit --fixes lp:bug###
<adelie42> jpds: ha ha, I was very close  :)
<jpds> adelie42: Now try: "bzr rocks"
<adelie42> ha ha
<Laney> Purpose: Statement of optimism.
<adelie42> nice
<Laney> haha
<Turl> hi
<Turl> in CDBS, how can I add a rule post-make install ?
<Laney> binary-post-install/foo::
<Laney>   bar
<Laney> (iirc)
<Turl> and install/foo:: is pre-make install?
<Laney> binary-install
<Laney> not sure, check the manual
<Laney> it's something like that
<Laney> actually, maybe binary-install is what you want
<RainCT> (wow, I've reinstalled Jaunty and now the laptop boots 30 seconds faster)
<Laney> :O
<jdong> zero length files speed bootup??
<jdong> (kidding!)
<JontheEchidna> ha
<RainCT> either there's something really wrong with updating or ext4 is awesome (I already had ext4 before, but without reformating) :P
<jdong> RainCT: without reformatting you don't get the extent allocation benefits
<jdong> that makes a huge difference on even modestly sized files
<RainCT> jdong: I see.. I've heard that there's some "online defrag" tool, is that available on Jaunty? (I guess /home would like it too :P)
<jdong> RainCT: it's not available yet AFAICT
<jdong> I believe there isn't solid consensus on the API yet
<jdong> i.e. you can probably find some git patchset if you dare
<RainCT> nah, I'll wait
<jdong> IMO the fragmentation on ext4 is not nearly that bad to warrant defragging any time within the next 6 months anyway!
<RainCT> but /home is upgraded from ext3 :)
<jdong> RainCT: home tends to be easy. Tar up its contents and unpack it.
<jdong> or rsync shuffling
<jdong> I had the rsync shuffling method described in my ext4dev howto
<jdong> it more or less, on my volume with 70% free space, gives clean ext4 performance
<RainCT> jdong: URL? :)
<NCommander> hey RainCT, can I steal you for a REVU?
<NCommander> (ecosconfig-imx was ACCEPTed on the first go today :-))
<RainCT> cool
<jdong> RainCT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973701
<NCommander> RainCT, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/redboot-imx
<jdong> see "OPTIONAL: Converting all files to extent format"
<NCommander> jdong, also, if your interested?
<RainCT> jdong: thanks
<RainCT> let me reboot, I want my proprietary driver! :P     /me hides
<jdong> haha
<NCommander> REDboot :-P
<RainCT> ....   apt-get and aptitude are segfaulting now at "generating dependencies..." if I try to install/update something
<RainCT> anyone seen this before?
<fabrice_sp> RainCT, do you have debug repository enabled?
<RainCT> fabrice_sp: what is that? :P
<RainCT> wait, it's fixed now
<RainCT> weird
<RainCT> and now it happens again
<fabrice_sp> yes :-/
<RainCT> sudo dpkg --configure -a  fixes it for the next run
<fabrice_sp> it's http://ddebs.ubuntu.com
<RainCT> nope
<RainCT> apport tries to file a bug about it but crashes :/
<fabrice_sp> it is similar to Bug #341402 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341402 in apt "apt-get: segmentation fault (jaunty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341402
<RainCT> I don't know, but it's like bug #163316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163316 in apt "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163316
<fabrice_sp> not the same backtrace, so it's not the same bug
<RainCT> ok, removing those .bin files mentioned in the first report fixed it
<fabrice_sp> Really? So it was a pb with the mirror, then
<RainCT> cool, Launchpad has "Klingon" in the languages list :P
<NCommander> It does?
<NCommander> neat
 * RainCT cries
<NCommander> RainCT, ?
<RainCT> my Development folder (which contains all coding stuff) is empty . . .
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> Are you running ext4?
<RainCT> yes
<NCommander> Ouch :-/
<Laney> backups?
<RainCT> No.
<Laney> Best way to learn is to be burned ;)
 * Laney offers RainCT sympathies
 * NCommander guesses this isn't a good time to ask for a REVU :-/
<RainCT> Luckily, much of the stuff is online (bazaar branches and stuff) or are abandoned projects..
<RainCT> ehmmmmm
<RainCT> mkdir: cannot create directory `Python': File exists          mkdir: cannot create directory `hi': Input/output error
<RainCT> looks like everything is still there, but I can't see it
<NCommander> RainCT, fsck?
<RainCT> unmounting home, see you later
<jdong> ouch am I seeing ext4 trashing?
<nxvl> ScottK: ping
<RainCT> it's back :D
<NCommander> RainCT, BTW, did the PPA improt feature ever get turned on?
<NCommander> (and can we get a link to the mian index?)
<RainCT> NCommander: Yes, it's running (imports are processed every 5 minutes; uploads every 3, and I'll get that down to "as soon as they're complete" -with inotify :)-).
<NCommander> very impressive
<NCommander> Now I can just suck download from ym PPA :-)
<RainCT> NCommander: about the link, sure, but import.py still needs some polish (like actually implementing the check that ensures that the package builds, or remove the text about that)
<NCommander> RainCT, well, implementing that requires parsing Packages.gz; not difficult, but I haven't touch REVU in ages
<fabrice_sp> Should I fix this error: pycentral: pycentral debhelper: missing XB-Python-Version attribute in package ?
<fabrice_sp> or it's not important
<NCommander> fabrice_sp, yes
<fabrice_sp> ?
<fabrice_sp> ok
<RainCT> NCommander: I see you've got the copyright file sorted out.. :)
<NCommander> RainCT, it grew expontentionally
<NCommander> It was over 1000 lines, but Apache 2 is a common license so I was able to cut some fat out
<RainCT> NCommander: well, I've no further comments about the packaging, and I can't build nor test it :P
<NCommander> RainCT, well, you need an iMX51 babbage board to test, and ARM hardware just to build, but I can point you to a PPA with it built
<RainCT> NCommander: the output of  dpkg-deb -c *.deb  will do
<NCommander> RainCT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132701/
<NCommander> ah ****
<NCommander> I just saw a mistake :-)
<RainCT> hehe
<NCommander> RainCT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132702/
<NCommander> RainCT, new version uploading
<RainCT> NCommander: tell me when it's up
<NCommander> RainCT, its up
<joaopinto> bug 344500 should be a Xorg bug, right ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344500 in alarm-clock "The entire system crashes when opening the alarm-clock applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344500
<joaopinto> should a X app be able to override xorg events for the other windows and preventing screen redraw ?
<RainCT> NCommander: (advocated)
<NCommander> RainCT, O_O; so the copyright looks ok to you?
<RainCT> NCommander: I'd have written which files belong to whom, but well..
<NCommander> RainCT, its a little crazy to do that
<NCommander> like a few thousand lines crazy
<RainCT> wildcards exist
<RainCT> but yes, /me is a bit crazy :)
<NCommander> RainCT, so you think its good to upload?
<NCommander> RainCT, and the copyright is serviceable?
<Laney> ScottK: Responded to you on the miro ffe
<albertico> hi, where can I look for info/tutorials in order to learn how to create a debian package for an application
<albertico> ?
<ianto> albertico: What sort of tutorials are you interested in? Text or video?
<albertico> anything useful  :)
<ianto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos
<albertico> ianto, both are fine
<ianto> And the rest of the /MOTU section too :)
<albertico> ianto, thanks, looking into it
<ianto> Have fun with the videos :)
<albertico> ianto, another thing, how are packages mantained on ubuntu?
<ianto> By the MOTU team, they get uploaded to the repositories
<albertico> ianto, I mean, how is the package updating handled in regards to new versions?
<ianto> Oh anyone can come along and update it, just make sure that others know that you are so the effort isn't duplicated
<albertico> ianto, so the MOTU team uploads new versions of a new program
<ianto> albertico: If it is a Universe application yeah
<ianto> Universe as in free as in beer ;)
<ianto> If it's main, the core-devs do it, or so I recall
<ianto> And the other two, I can't remember who does them for the life of me :)
<albertico> ianto, so an update to the nginx package, which is on universe, must be uploaded by a MOTU team member
<ianto> albertico: Basically, you can make the changes yourself just notify a member when you are done
<albertico> ianto, how can I know who is maintaining that package?
<ianto> And they will look over and see if it is good or bad
<ianto> albertico: There aren't maintainers are there are  in debian, but you can check the changelog and ask the last uploader to see if they know of the newer version and don't mind you working on it
<ianto> *like there are
<ianto> You are asking about the nginx package then?
<albertico> ianto, yeah
<albertico> ianto, btw, does it work the same for the server and desktop distros?
<ianto> Yeah they use the same mirrors/repos
<ianto> Jose Parrella was the last uploader on 14th Sep 2006
<ianto> *contributoor
<ianto> albertico: Have you packaged before by the way?
<albertico> ianto, the debian packages web page shows Jose Parrella and Fabio Tranchitella
<ianto> is there an updated version in Debian?
<albertico> ianto, nope, I want to learn how to package... and then, try to see if my work can contribute somehow
<adelie42> So I have noticed when I push a branch for the first time, I always get: 'Target directory ... already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.' Is that just normal, or is there something else it was anticipating me doing first?
<albertico> ianto, nginx on lenny stable is a little bit old
<ianto> It may be what Debian call an "orphaned project", I'm not a Debi guy but regardless, if you feel that you can update it, do it but I recommend doing instead a new simple package
<ianto> Something like mv in other words ;)
<albertico> ianto, jeje, will take that into account... better start simple  ;)
<ianto> albertico: Nederlander? :p
<albertico> ianto, nope, Puerto Rico
<ianto> I just assuumed from the j instead of h
<ianto> Could've been a  typo though ;)
<ianto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<ianto> That will also help when starting to package 6
<ianto> ^
<albertico> ianto, hehe... in spanish we put the j instead of the h... my fingers work faster than the translation part of my brain
<adelie42> Is 'Target directory already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory.' normal for a first push just to inform the user that there has never been a push to that directory before?
<albertico> ianto, many thanks!  going to start reading and watching the tutorials  :)
<ianto> albertico: Have lots of fun
<RainCT> NCommander: copyright should be OK if you've listed everything
<NCommander> Thanks
<RainCT> NCommander: and whether I think if it's good to upload, I do think so if you do :P
<RainCT> and your previous upload has also got an advocate from someone else
<RainCT> I'm off now, good night :)
<binarymutant> is there a pidgin team?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-18
<nhandler> Laney: Do you have bug numbers?
<Laney> bug 336029 bug 344578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336029 in miro "[FFe] Merge miro 2.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344578 in gnome-do-plugins "[FFe] Update gnome-do and gnome-do-plugins to version 0.8.1.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344578
<nhandler> I have a meeting right now Laney, but I'll look them over tonight
<Laney> sure, thanks
<dtchen> Laney: you might want to regenerate the gnome-do debdiff (minor, but you probably want to update debian/gnome-do.1 again)
<Laney> I didn't know whether to ignore the last part or not (since this is part of the 0.8.1 series)
<dtchen> Laney: well, i'll leave it to you :)
<Laney> dtchen: Do you mind it being uploaded in your name btw?
<dtchen> i don't
<Laney> good, as you did do the work
<dtchen> i get the ppa spam anyhow
<nhandler> Laney: Why is the changelog in the bug description different than in the .diff.gz?
<Laney> for which?
<Laney> there are two packages
<nhandler> Both of them. The .diff.gz's contain different changelogs than in the bug description
<nhandler> gnome-do and -plugins
<Laney> what's different (besides not having the main LP: #xxx)?
<nhandler> Laney: That was the first thing I noticed. I'm not sure if there are any other differences
<Laney> that's just because I rolled it before submitting the bug
<Laney> I'll give you the new ones if you want
<nhandler> I personally don't care for right now, but you will want to make sure that the .diff.gz's that get uploaded close the FFe bug
<Laney> they do
 * nhandler goes to look again
<ScottK> nxvl: I'm around again now.
<Laney> I also bumped the gnome-do build-dep in -plugins since filing, fyi
<Laney> to ensure it's build against the new version of core
<nxvl> ScottK: i've been told you are looking for someone to take your work in clamav
<Laney> nhandler: New diffs up.
 * Laney -> shower. Hopefully I can upload this before bed
<nhandler> Laney: I'm looking at miro right now. I'll look at gnome-do again after
<Adri2000> ScottK: can you do something for bug #335692 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335692 in intrepid-backports "Please backport filezilla 3.2.2.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335692
<Laney> sure
<jdong> Adri2000: I'll handle it
<Adri2000> jdong: thanks! ScottK: nevermind, jdong took it
<ScottK> Even better.
<jdong> stupid launchpad, for the last time I'm logged in!
<nhandler> Laney: Your changelog entry says "debian/pyversions: Change to "2.5-" to build for 2.6 ", but you change it from 2.5 to 2.6- in your debdiff. I also am not able to build the Source Package using your debdiff "/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:183: *** invalid setting in debian/pyversions.  Stop."
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I noticed that
<Laney> slip of the hand and all that
<ScottK> nhandler: You need to build the source package in a Jaunty chroot.  That file only exists in Jaunty's python.
<nhandler> scottk: Thanks for the info
<Laney> nhandler: And it should be just 2.6. I had already noticed and fixed it.
<Laney> theres some weirdness with boost.python that makes it not play nice with 2.5- afaics
<Laney> sleep time
<ScottK> Laney: What version of boost?
<ScottK> Laney: I've been trying to get everything migrated to boost1.35.
<adelie42> Between patch testing, want to work on my own features to some of the kdegames, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames has no "code" section. Should I just start my own branch, apt-get source kdegames and push it? I know that will let me get started right away, but I would prefer to do it a right way if someone is willing to advise
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: / ScottK-desktop: / nixternal: / a|wen: ^^^
<adelie42> https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/kdegames/trunk looks good, even if it is not official.
<dtchen> adelie42: if you don't get a response here, you may want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<adelie42> dtchen: thanks, i'll check thhere
 * nixternal hides
<nixternal> adelie42: there is a kdegames branch
<nixternal> adelie42: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<nixternal> there is kdegames/debian and kdegames/ubuntu
<nixternal> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu
<nixternal> that's the one you are interested in
<adelie42> ok, I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/kdegames, which is only packaging data :( thanks
<adelie42> Thad looks right. Thank you!!!!
<nixternal> right, which is all we have in bzr...the source tarballs are elsewhere to be grabbed (ie. KDE ftp for <= 4.2.1)
<nixternal> no prob
<adelie42> err... that is again just the packaging... If I want to build off of the source I would otherwise get from apt-get source kdegames, is there no bazaar branch to work from?
<nixternal> you can do that...no need to keep the tarballs in bzr since they are already in KDE..or you can get them from apt-get source
<adelie42> I use several machines in different locations. bzr is really convenient, which was why I thought it was used in the first place. Are the primary developers for kdegames just not using launchpad/bzr?
<a|wen> adelie42: the developers of kdegames are working in kde svn
<a|wen> adelie42: i think http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Anonymous_SVN might give you some of the info you seek
<a|wen> adelie42: in any case you might want to jump into #kubuntu-devel also ... some of them might know more about working with upstream
<adelie42> I got some of my own ideas for i'd like to work on (between patch testing grunt work), but keeping in sync with the real development version would be nice, in case someone actually likes any of the things stuff I am working on
<nixternal> ahh, then yes, you need to look into the link that a|wen provided for kde svn :)
<adelie42> :/ grr... not only am I not a KDE user, I am not familiar with svn. I LOVE launchpad / bzr. I am looking at the linked page and thinking that is more than I want to deal with (not to be anti kde, just each to their own and all)
<adelie42> I appreciate the links though. I'll have to check it out some time. I just got familiar with bazaar and want to focus my attention there for now.
<nixternal> adelie42: svn is similar to bzr, or really, bzr is similar to svn
<nixternal> plus there is some good info on that wiki page to get you started
<justinnfx> Hello- I need some help installing ubuntu
<justinnfx> Last time I tried wubi and it did not work, i got stuck at the password menu, and it would not install
<justinnfx> Ok Im am installing ubuntu 8.10 right now
<justinnfx> I mean downloading
<justinnfx> do I need to resize my partion?
<adelie42> This is not the appropriate channel for installation support. I sent you an IM. I can help you there
<justinnfx> k
<sbeattie> adelie42: there's always bzr-svn to work with a svn tree from within bzr, though I've not tried it.
<adelie42> hmm... that sounds intriguing.
<fabrice_sp_> Hi. Should the bug reports linked  to the python2.6 transition nominated for Jaunty?
<justinnfx> How come I have 80gb space free, but win is only letting me shrink to get 4gb free space?
<StevenK> You should probably defragment your drive
<dholbach> good morning
<justinnfx> GM
<justinnfx> StevenX you think that will do it, if I go around deleting a bunch of stuff, like old torrent.  Will that work
<justinnfx> I probally can delete about 50gb of program/music/vid off the winvista, will that give me the extra 50gb to srhink
<fabrice_sp> good morning dholbach !
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp, hi ara
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<justinnfx> my ubuntu download is done but I can firgure how to get more than 4gb of space
<justinnfx> does ubuntu shrink the disk for you
<justinnfx> i do got 80 gb left
<justinnfx> Ok I used Paragon and I ended up making the unlocated space at the end 75gb in size.  Will ubuntu install from the unlocated space while doing dual boot?
<fabrice_sp> justinnfx, yes, but I think you will receive more help in #ubuntu
<didrocks> morning o/
<dholbach> good morning didrocks - I commented on the murrine request
<didrocks> hey dholbach ;)
<didrocks> dholbach: looking at it. I just followed seb128 ask for packaging :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<geser> good morning
<stefanlsd> Whats the procedure to request a rebuild of a package - no changes?
<geser> provide debdiff as usual
<geser> the debdiff will only contain the new changelog entry, but that's ok
<geser> and use -XbuildY as revision if it doesn't have -XubuntuY already
<stefanlsd> geser: kk. thanks
<didrocks> dholbach: done
<dholbach> didrocks: can you talk to seb128 about it when he turns up later on - dunno if the release team needs to weigh in there
<didrocks> dholbach: about the FFe or the doubled work?
<dholbach> didrocks: the FFe
<didrocks> dholbach: seb128 gives a FFe each time he asks on #ubuntu-desktop to update a package :)
<dholbach> didrocks: the doubled work can happen every time, if you said you reviewed the other changes and there's nothing worth merging, that's good enough for me
<didrocks> dholbach: I merged the quilt removal, appart from that, nothing else useful
<dholbach> ok good - please ask him anyway :)
<didrocks> dholbach: I will ;)
<dholbach> didrocks: thanks a lot for working on this
<didrocks> dholbach: y/w
<brendon> hello there
<didrocks> morning brendon
<brendon> anyone here who I can ask a question about developing a python app in ubuntu?
<brendon> hello didrocks
<brendon> where about are you didrocks?  I'm in florida, it's 4am
<didrocks> brendon: France, it's 9am ;)
<brendon> cool, I've never been to France.  I just came to America from China a week ago, so my internal time is off.
<brendon> are you involved with MOTU ?
<didrocks> I can imagine ^^
<didrocks> brendon: yes, as most of people there, I am kinda busy now (some packages to update), bbl
<didrocks> brendon: for python support, you can maybe try later, if more people will be awake ;)
<brendon> thanks didrocks, good luck with your packages, I have some debuggin' to do :)
<didrocks> brendon: thanks, you too!
<brendon> I'm still here if anyone's feeling chatty
<brendon> I suppose I should say that from time to time
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there any simple way to upgrade 2.24.3 (ubuntu 8.10) to 2.26.0?
<slytherin> kaushal: no
<brendon> are you talking about the kernel?
<brendon> anyway, there is always 1 simple way to upgrade... 3 step process.
<brendon> step 1: partition your drive and resize a big area for backup
<brendon> step 2: reinstall the OS
<brendon> step 3: reinstall all of your favorite software
<kaushal> slytherin, curious to know about the reason :)
<brendon> I do that several times a year ;)
<kaushal> I mean evolution package
<brendon> oh, you can uninstall evolution then download the source and install from source.
<slytherin> kaushal: you will have to also upgrade all it's dependencies and there is high chance to break your installation. So that is why there is 'no simple way to upgrade'.
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> Thanks slytherin
<kaushal> so there will be no update for evolution email client for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<brendon> does it hurt to try?  you can "apt-get remove" if it doesn't work.  then reinstall the default
<slytherin> !sru > kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal, please see my private message
<slytherin> brendon: it may actually hurt
<brendon> I guess I can imagine so, slytherin, but I'm the type of person who likes to bring on the trouble ;)  fixing bugs makes my day
<slytherin> brendon: but there is no reason to recommend same to others. :-)
<directhex> "stable" means "doesn't change"
<brendon> but really, for such a standard app such as evolution I can't imagine what major conflicts would occur.
<directhex> updating evo includes invasive changes such as the move to sqlite
<brendon> your right slytherin, sorry for the bad advice.  I've never had any critical issues from a bad package install so I didn't know.
<brendon> the most sound advice is to make a bug-report or software request for this type of thing, correct?
<brendon> good to know directhex, thanks
<brendon> does anyone here have experience packaging a python app?
<brendon> welcome Kmos
<Laney> ScottK: Uwe moved to 1.37 in Debian
<brendon1> anybody home?
<Toadstool> hi guys!
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_, I'm working on bug 344660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344660 in qmtest "[Python2.6 transition] python-sigmask can not be installed because it depends on python (<< 2.6) and it needs to be adapted and rebuilt" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344660
<quadrispro> (hi to everybody)
<brendon1> hello to toadstool and quadrispro
<quadrispro> hi brendon1
 * quadrispro going away for some minute
<brendon1> how are things?
<brendon1> ok
<quadrispro> brendon1, are you asking about python transition?
<brendon1> yes
<quadrispro> it's almost done
<brendon1> how did you know?  is there a review function?
<quadrispro> http://gaspa.yattaweb.it/issues/edos/jaunty_i386_edosresults.xml
<brendon1> oh wait, no, I don't think I'm asking about python transition.
<quadrispro> ah ok
<brendon1> I've made an application in python, and I'm trying to package it.
<brendon1> I've got it working successfully through dh_make and dpkg-buildpackage
<brendon1> and then I can run the package from the command line, but I can't run it from the Applications menu
<brendon1> it hangs on "Starting application-name" then dies
<brendon1> so I'm wondering if anyone knows how to get a python app running through the Applications menu
<quadrispro> brendon1, you need to provide a .desktop file and install it in /usr/share/applications dir
<brendon1> I have the desktop file, let me see if it's there...
<brendon1> yeah, it's in there.
<quadrispro> you could install it by adjusting setup.py script (if you have one)
<quadrispro> brendon1, take a look to this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#.desktop%20Files
<brendon1> I think that's not the problem.  you know, even if you just double click the app.py and run it that way, it always pops up a terminal first and runs it through the terminal... know what I mean?  I have a feeling that this type of program is somehow dependent on a terminal
<brendon1> because it's python
<quadrispro> brendon1, but does your app need to run in a terminal window?
<brendon1> this perhaps is my question.  I've made many GUI interfaces before, but this is the first time I've tried to install one...  I usually run them myself from a terminal, so I don't know how to skip the terminal
<brendon1> for example, with a java frames app I would: java app.class
<brendon1> and for a python app I would: python app.py
<directhex> write a script to run "python app.py"
<directhex> make that script executable, point a .desktop file at it
<quadrispro> yes, it's the right way
<brendon1> that's it!  I think I know now... the applications menu icon is linking directly to the app.py.  Then it's doing the same thing it would if I clicked on it... it's wondering if it should open it or run it...
<quadrispro> brendon1, anyway, we are in Feature Freeze so you could upload your package to REVU, I think we could review it in time for Karmic
<brendon1> thanks quadrispro, but I think this package has a while to go before it's acceptable for anyone to look at.
<brendon1> This is my first time making a linux package, and for Ubuntu standards I think I'll have a lot to do.
<quadrispro> ok
<brendon1> I'm mostly doing this because I want to learn more and become a contributor for Ubuntu.
<brendon1> so I figured making my own package would be the best way to start learning the process of packaging.
<quadrispro> yes, it's good starting point
<brendon1> do you have any other tips to help me faster along?  I'm on extended holiday now, so I'm in study mode everyday.
<quadrispro> of course, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted contains a lot of useful information
<Laney> no!
<Laney> Don't start with making a new package :(
<quadrispro> about packaging and development process
<brendon1> yeah, I've read a lot of that, but it's a little overwhelming
<quadrispro> Laney thinks different :)
<Laney> we have plenty of bugs, fix some of those
<directhex> Laney, i always advice bug triage as the first thing a new developer should try their hand at
<brendon1> I'm not sure where to start at the bug tracker
<hggdh> brendon1, /j #ubuntu-bugs
<brendon1> anyway, I've never fixed a bug before, I'm afraid most of them are to specific.
<slytherin> slomo: ping
<brendon> where'd all the humans go?
<RainCT> humans? :)
<ScottK> brendon: Everyone here except you is a bot.
<brendon> is that true?
<brendon> what are the bots doing?  waiting for secret govn info?
<directhex> Please go on.
<directhex> Does that question interest you?
<geser> the answer is simple: taking over the world
<directhex> Please go on.
<brendon> bots do interest me, I've spent ages working on an intelligent bot
<directhex> Can you elaborate on that?
<brendon> but it was hard enough getting it to understand just me without worrying about putting it in a chat environment
<directhex> Can you elaborate on that?
<brendon> to elaborate, language based AI, dissecting sentences and organizing information into data trees
<directhex> Please go on.
<brendon> then hoping that the bot will respond correctly and concisely to specific questions
<directhex> Please go on.
<brendon> ambiguity was the big problem, of course, and the fact that people don't always make sense would be the other issue
<directhex> When?
<brendon> when what?
<directhex> Does that question interest you?
<brendon> hehe
<brendon> your a bot
<directhex> Please go on.
<directhex> What about your own a bot?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<_ruben> superm1: is there a (standard) way with dkms to have a Module.symvers file to be included in the tarball/deb output ?
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: I'm working on bug 340827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340827 in libuser "[jaunty] python-libuser requires python < 2.6" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340827
<superm1> _ruben, hmm, not currently I dont believe
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser
<_ruben> superm1: bugger .. i got 2 kmods where one depends on the other in that needs its Module.symvers file :/
<superm1> _ruben, well why not just put them both in the same dkms package?
<superm1> _ruben, i might be mistaken, someone might have found a crafty way to do it, I'm just not aware off hand of a standard way
<brendon> apt-get needs to install both packages at the same time in this case, such as: apt-get install package1 package2
<brendon> I don't know if that helps
<_ruben> superm1: combining them has crossed my mind, as they're closely related, but the 2nd isnt a requirement for the 1st (only the other way around) .. guess i could make 2 dkms packages: 1 for kmod 1, another for kmod 1+2
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: I've added a comment, please file a bug on debian BTS
<cjwatson> directhex: I don't think bug triage is a "developer lite" kind of thing. It's a skilled job that not everyone is good at, IME
<nxvl> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> nxvl: pong
<directhex> cjwatson, if people want to contribute, i'd rather they help an existing package than dump more half-maintained crap into the archive - they still end up learning all the tools
<cjwatson> directhex: help an existing package, absolutely, but that's a bit different from "bug triage"
<cjwatson> work on producing patches for open bugs, I'd say
<directhex> obviously they're not going to be able to do much on headline apps that isn't better served by core dev people, but there's plenty of universe that needs a light shining on it
<directhex> yeahm, okay, i can agree with that
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<RainCT> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi RainCT
<ia> hello. could anyone point me, please, some howto/tutorial about creating -dbg deb package for application?
<ia> ..oh, and about how such package to integrate in apport crash report system for sending bugs in launchpad.
<ia> and another question - which adventages/disadvenages between cowbuilder and pbuilder and what does ubuntu maintainers use?
<jmarsden> ia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash (is more about using the debug packages than building them) and I think most people use pbuilder rather than cowbuilder.
<ia> jmarsden: oh, looks like it's easy as a pie - http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:tRVI1OJEo1kJ:www.calivia.com/blog/mike/debug-packages-for-debian (it's a cache link because original site is down :-)
<jmarsden> Yes, that sounds about right.  For more examples, you could look at the debian/rules and debian/control in the source package of pretty much anything that has debug packages.
<Laney> nixternal: "he MC has decided that it will open
<Laney> up discussions concerning the charter by March 20, 2009. The following week,
<Laney> on March 26, 2009 at 17:00 UTC"
<Laney> What's the second sentence there? "Discussions will close"?
<jpds> ...there will be a MOTU meeting.
<nixternal> heh, how did I miss that one...
<nixternal> Laney: I am going to resend as it will be a MOTU meeting and not a MOTU Council meeting
 * ScottK wonders why MC action is needed on this?
<Laney> righto
<nixternal> ScottK: my understanding is that the charter hasn't been completed in a timely matter
<ScottK> I think any individual MOTU (including those on the MC) can take this question up to a MOTU meeting.
<ScottK> nixternal: Who determines timely?
<ScottK> We have a draft.
<nixternal> ya, it will be at the MOTU meeting, not the MOTU Council meeting
<ScottK> nixternal: Fine, but I'd be a lot more comfortable with this being proposed by MOTU than MC sitting in judgement.
<nixternal> I believe teh discussion will be to take the draft, fix it as needed, and then put it into effect
<ScottK> MC is to mediate disputes, and AFAICT there is no dispute here that needs mediating.
<nixternal> MC won't be sitting in judgement, just part of the discussions
<ScottK> Then the announcement about it shouldn't come from the MC.
<ScottK> I'm fine to have the discussion and a charter for motu-release that MOTU approve of, but I don't think the MC as an entity has a dog in this fight.
<Laney> What's wrong with the MC collectively bringing topics up for MOTU discussion?
<ScottK> Laney: It's not an MC duty.
<nixternal> right, the MOTU will be approving, not the MC...the MC simply wanted to see discussions with MOTU going on concerning this. If nothing was opened by the 20th, then the MC had planned on opening it up by the 21st
<ScottK> MC's charter (in a nutshell) is dispute resolution and actions in the new developer process delegated to it by the TB.
<nixternal> for some reason, my cut/paste didn't work to well in that email...mutt some how failed to grab the entire text
<ScottK> nixternal: I don't think the MC as an entity has any authority to want this.
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council responsibilities are there
<ScottK> As individual MOTU, sure thing.  No problem.
<ScottK> Laney: Yes and I don't see anything there that's relevant.
<nixternal> It will supervise policy decisions done by the MOTU team and can thus
<nixternal> * intervene only if really needed \
<ScottK> Yes, so what is requiring intervention?
<nixternal> supervising a policy decision by opening up discussions
<nixternal> that's all we are doing here
<ScottK> Yes.  I think the prod to get back to work on the charter was reasonable.
<nixternal> It will make efforts to keep the atmosphere calm and productive.
<nixternal> and doing that in the grand scheme of things
<nixternal> making the atmosphere productive
<ScottK> I don't think setting arbitrary deadlines without consultation is consistent with keeping things calm and reasonable.
<brendon2> what's a MC?
<ScottK> There isn't really anything pushing  this to get done on any particular schedule.
<ScottK> brendon2: MOTU Council.
<brendon2> and a TB?
<ScottK> We don't just package stuff here, we also have politics.
<ScottK> Ubuntu Technical Board.
<ScottK> Final stop for techincal decisions in Ubuntu.
<brendon2> thanks skottk.  I'm new
<ScottK> You're welcome and welcome to #ubuntu-motu.
<brendon2> you guys really put in a lot to be doing this free of charge.  is this for the shear love of linux?
<brendon2> I'm addicted to programming myself.
<ScottK> Everyone who's here is here for their own reasons.
<ScottK> For myself I suspect some kind of mental problem is the root of it.
<jdong> ScottK: I think that's kind of universal :)
<brendon2> ok, got it ;)
<ScottK> jdong: Right, well in your case I have no doubts.
<jdong> :D
<ScottK> nixternal: Do me a favor and have the MC minutes say the MC is pleased to see progress on the draft charter and hopes it will come to a MOTU meeting for discussion soon.  Then send out something on your own that makes that so.
<brendon2> I'm looking to grow as a developer, tired of being a solo developer
<brendon> btw, I joined a mailing list for motu a few days ago and haven't gotten anything from it yet
<ScottK> It's pretty low volume.  Most work is coordinated via IRC.
<brendon> ah, then I came to the right place.
<brendon> can anyone tell me how to go about triaging as a newbie?
<brendon> I just started responding to some bugs, is that I have to do?  or should I be clicking something to give my a/disa-proval of the situation?
<ScottK> For bug triage you want #ubuntu-bugs.
<brendon> I'm logged in there too.  I think they're dead.
 * ScottK regularly gets in trouble for 'doing it wrong', so is loathe to give advice on triage policy.
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks for sending out the cancellation mail.
<nixternal> np...trying to figure out a) why that email didn't get sent correctly, b) what time MOTU meetings should be, and c) getting pissed off with the wiki
<ScottK> nixternal: Just so you know, there's still some email among the motu-release members as recently as today to make sure we're comfortable with what we drafted.
<nixternal> I hate MoinMoin, or at least our MoinMoin...it is the most unorganized thing I have ever witnessed
<ScottK> nixternal: I still can't find stuff after it got reorganized.
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> the search sucks
<nixternal> when you read a page, it looks like crap
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you like my comment on your blog post about teenage daughters?
<nixternal> ya I did
<nixternal> I knew you would respond to that one too
<ScottK> That's a true story.
<nixternal> there were some really inspirational responses to it as well
<nixternal> we have some very loving and passionate members in our community, not just us nut bags in here :p
<ScottK> Remember job one is they turn 18 disease free and not pregnant.
<nixternal> my daughter is still young enough to believe my BS
<nixternal> she hasn't called me on anything yet
<ScottK> Or at least to fake it.
<ScottK> Later they don't bother.
<nxvl> ScottK: hI!
<nixternal> I told her that if I find out she talks with boys or she don't get all A's on her report card, she will spend the summer washing my car
<ScottK> Hey nxvl.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> she did have a good comeback though on the report card bit and all A's... she said "Don't pressure me, support me"
<nixternal> I was like "damn, I just got pwned by my own daughter"
<ScottK> nixternal: Recent conversation with the 17 year old "In 9 months no one will be legally obligated to take care of you.  You might want to consider working on making it so that people want to".
<nixternal> oh nice one
<nxvl> ScottK: i send you a PM yesterday
<ScottK> That was a pretty intense blowup.
<ScottK> nxvl: Yeah,  You weren't around by the time I got it.
<ScottK> nxvl: pm now?
<nxvl> ScottK: i will send you an e-mail this afternoon to discuss the details
<nxvl> ok that work
<ScottK> Either way
<andersk> Can someone look at this sync request that resolves a Jaunty sagemath crash?  bug 344903.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344903 in sagemath "Please sync sagemath 3.0.5dfsg-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344903
<brendon> anything I can do to help MOTU today?
<andersk> brendon: How about bug 344903 that I asked about right before you got here?  :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344903 in sagemath "Please sync sagemath 3.0.5dfsg-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344903
<ScottK> andersk: He's not a MOTU, so it won't help you.
 * ScottK will look.
<andersk> Oh heh.  Great, thanks.
<brendon> yeah, I figure you're looking for a special kind of click which I'm not authorized to do ;)
<brendon> I'll read it anyway for fun though.
<ScottK> andersk: What's the crash this fixes?
<andersk> LP bug 339218; it crashes when you try to run the GUI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339218 in sagemath "sage crashes at notebook function" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339218
<andersk> `sage -notebook` to reproduce.
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> andersk: If you're interested in this package you might want to help the Debian maintainer with teaching it not to use the embedded code copies.  I wouldn't have accepted this into Ubuntu like this.
<andersk> That's a known bug; in fact the maintainer self-filed Debian #513837 and #513838 to prevent the package from entering testing in this state.  Jaunty picked it up anyway, though.
<ubottu> Debian bug 513837 in sagemath "sagemath: contains embedded jsmath package" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/513837
<ubottu> Debian bug 513838 in sagemath "sagemath: contains embedded cython" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/513838
<andersk> It doesn't build with any version of cython other than the embedded version (the version in Debian is too new).
<andersk> It is hard to disentangle the integrated jsmath from this version of Sage, but that has been fixed in newer versions of Sage upstream.
<andersk> (The Debian maintainer is sitting right next to me.  :-))
<ScottK> Ah.  Excellent.
<ScottK> Stuff that comes to us through Debian gets a more gentle review than stuff we package directly.
<andersk> I kinda wonder in general if Ubuntu should hold off on syncing things from unstable with RC bugs, but maybe that would slow things down too much.
<ScottK> Dunno.  It'd take some BTS integration to know and usually the stuff gets found after it would have sync'ed.
<ScottK> BTW, I'm test building now and I'll approve the sync assuming it builds.
<andersk> Thanks!
<ScottK> You might want to pass on that if he puts (LP: #nnnnnn) in his Debian changelog, Ubuntu bugs will get autoclosed after a sync.
<ScottK> On the off chance he cares ...
<RainCT> woot, transparency is working again in terminator :)
<brendon1> I just installed terminator the other day, what separates it from a regular terminal?
<RainCT> brendon1: press Ctrl+Alt+O :)
<fabrice_sp__> ScottK, you tried to get rid of libboost < 1.35, right? I'm building a package that still uses 1.34
<jpds> s/Alt/Shift/
<RainCT> err right
<RainCT> lapsus
<ScottK> fabrice_sp__: It's a goal.  It if works with 1.35, please change it.
<fabrice_sp__> ScottK, ok. As it FTBFS, I'll try
<ScottK> Thanks
<jpds> Ng: Latest vte uploads fix terminator! ^-- \o/
<Ng> jpds: yep, the bug is already closed :D
<Nafallo> will they allow me to open terminator with a keyboard shortcut though?
<ScottK> andersk: Looks good.  I've subscribed the archive admins and it should get done soonish.
<mrooney> does anyone understand how the adblock-plus package works? in debian/rules it has a "include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk" but that file doesn't exist
<mrooney> although it seems to install fine
<Snova> It's in the mozilla-devscripts package.
<vadi2> Hi. Can anyone please upload a fixed gnome-web-photo to jaunty before the freeze? It was completely broken in jaunty (program does not start), and there is a fix with a .diff.gz already available here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-web-photo/+bug/342408
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342408 in gnome-web-photo "[jaunty] can't take web screenshot: libxul.so not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RainCT> okay guys, ext4 is officially evil now :P
<mrooney> Snova: how does it install without pulling that package in?
<Snova> mrooney: It only needs it to build. If that's what you're doing then, I probably have no idea what's going on.
<mrooney> Snova: okay, huh
<RainCT> asac: Hey. Does this look sane to you? http://paste.debian.net/30914    (part of the patch for bug #342408)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342408 in gnome-web-photo "[jaunty] can't take web screenshot: libxul.so not found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342408
<asac> RainCT: yes. seems they didnt use the mozjs glue i suggested at some point (like what google gadgets does)
<asac> at least the title makes me think that
<RainCT> asac: OK. What should the package depend upon, xulrunner-1.9 or xulrunner-1.9.1
<RainCT> or just xulrunner?
<asac> RainCT: which package links against libxul.so?
<asac> RainCT: also ... how is the ld line would be helpful to understand the impact of this
<RainCT> asac: gnome-web-photo
<asac> RainCT: no. what lib links against it
<asac> RainCT: just figure where it links against libxul in the build log please
<asac> and show that line to me ;)
<RainCT> asac: the only mention of libxul.so in the build log is:   dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libxul.so'
<asac> RainCT: its -lxul
<RainCT> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133201/
<asac> RainCT: -lxpcomglue_s -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.7/bin -lxul -lxpcom -lxpcomglue
<asac> thats bogus
<asac> on its own
<asac> from: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM_Glue
<asac> "Never link against xpcomglue.lib and xpcomglue_s.lib at the same time."
<asac> and "Never link against xpcomglue.lib and xpcom.lib at the same time."
<asac> but first is what is done here afaics
<RainCT> uhm.. why isn't the -lxpcomglue in Makefile/configure? (i only see -lxpcomglue_s there)
<asac> RainCT: not sure what they are into here ;)
<asac> RainCT: i explained the obvious fact that we cannot link against libxul.so directly. so they are supposed to use the standalone glue to boot a xul environment
<asac> maybe they did that now
<asac> RainCT: they added it in Makefile.am
<asac> -lxpcomglue
<RainCT> uhm, got it working
<RainCT> changing LIBXUL_LIBS="-L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/lib -lxpcomglue_s -L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/bin -lxul -lxpcom"
<RainCT> to   LIBXUL_LIBS="-L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/lib -L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/bin -lxpcomglue_s -lxpcom -lnspr4"
<asac> RainCT: ok so the idea is to add "embedding" to the LIBXUL macro used in configure.in
<asac> if that doesnt work they definitly have deeper issues
<slytherin> asac: is there any particular reason why we have version number in the directory name of xulrunner installation?
<asac> e.g LIBXUL_INIT
<asac> needs "embedding"
<asac> slytherin: yes. so you cannot use -rpath
<slytherin> asac: what is rpath?
<asac> evil ;)
<asac> not really evil. but in some cases
<RainCT> asac: there is no configure.in
<RainCT> only configure.ac and configure
<asac> and in mozilla cases it was evil enough to take "extreme" measures
<asac> RainCT: yeah. then .ac ;)
<asac> i just hit TAB
<maxb> rpath is a path to shared libraries hardcoded into the executable that wants to link to them
<slytherin> asac: I have seen one or two packages which link against libxpcom.so, and once xulrunner is upgraded it does not work.
<asac> RainCT: so try: LIBXUL_INIT([embedding]) ?
<asac> yeah tahat should be right
<asac> slytherin: right. thats why we change it so folks stop doing that
<asac> slytherin: e.g. they use rpath or workaround by LD_LIBRARY_PATH or something
<asac> slytherin: they must use the glue
<asac> slytherin: if you have a list of packages, we should certainly try to fix them
<slytherin> asac: I think it will take some time for me to understand.
<slytherin> asac: IIRC, swt-gtk package was one of them.
<asac> slytherin: right. for now just remember: everything that links directly against xpcom does something wrong ;)
<RainCT> asac: I've done that and removed configure and now I got a FTBFS (GNOME_DEBUG_CHECK: command not found), and configure ends up with the same old line as before
<asac> RainCT: why did you remove configure?`
<asac> you need to update it not remove it
<RainCT> so that it's created again? how do I update it?
<slytherin> RainCT: autoreconf
<RainCT> won't that add cruft?
<asac> RainCT: just running autoconf is ok
<asac> RainCT: create a patch
<RainCT> and it still ends up with the old line
<RainCT> what's wrong with just paching configure?
<asac> RainCT: if you just patch configure its bad ;)
<asac> RainCT: at least patch both
<RainCT> I still get the FTBFS after autoreconf
<asac> RainCT: usually you change configure.ac ... then rerun autoconf and capture that as a 99_autoconf patch or something
<asac> RainCT: autoreconf is definitly too much
<asac> RainCT: for me the package has a general problem
<asac> it doesnt even build for me at all on jaunty
<ni|> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk'.  Stop.
<ni|> :?
<RainCT> (and the packaging too, I doubt that went through revu ^^)
<RainCT> ni|: is  cdbs  installed?
<slytherin> ni|: do you have cdbs installed?
<ni|> slytherin: yes
<ni|> or so i think
<ni|> the package is complete just waiting for that
<RainCT> dpkg -l | grep cdbs;  ls /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/
<RainCT> what does this say?
<ni|> any reason why the cdbs docs on ubuntu.com are gone?
<ni|> btw?
<ni|> RainCT: i figured out my problem
<ni|> i was b3eing stupid
<RainCT> ni|: see file:///usr/share/doc/cdbs/cdbs-doc.html for the docs
<slytherin> persia: If you haven't noticed already, gnome-user-share is now an official gnome module. :-)
<RainCT> asac: can I ignore the warning about the files being from a different autoconf version?
<ni|> RainCT: is there documentation specific to ubuntu for init scripts
<asac> RainCT: yes. you probably have no choice ;)
<RainCT> asac: ok.. with autoconf instead of autoreconf it still fails to build, and still doesn't modify that line in configure
<slytherin> RainCT: did you rm'ed the directory autom4cache (or something like that)
<asac> RainCT: well. what do you mean by diesnt modify that line in configure?
<asac> which line?
<RainCT> >> changing LIBXUL_LIBS="-L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/lib -lxpcomglue_s -L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/bin -lxul -lxpcom"
<RainCT> >> to   LIBXUL_LIBS="-L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/lib -L${libxul_cv_sdkdir}/bin -lxpcomglue_s -lxpcom -lnspr4"
<RainCT> slytherin: there's nothing like that
<RainCT> ah wait, after autoconf there is
<jdong> ScottK / SRU/MOTU-release type folks: Anyone mind if I approved bug 341832?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341832 in mit-scheme "SRU: mit-scheme uninstallable on Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341832
 * ScottK isn't in motu-sru.
<jdong> it's a "SRU" (more or less jaunty->intrepid complete backport) of a no-rdepends package completely broken in its current state
<jdong> ScottK: no but you have sane advice on such matters :)
<RainCT> argh that package is completely br0ken
<ScottK> Sounds fine to me.
<jdong> cool
<RainCT> if I create a patch it fails to apply just after that..
<RainCT> slytherin: and it still FTBFS after removing that
<slytherin> RainCT: don't have any other clue. And I am felling sleepy. :-( best luck with solving that FTBFS.
<RainCT> unless someone can give me a really convincing reason not to do so, I'll just use my fix (just patching configure)..
<asac> RainCT: how do you plan to pathc configure?
<asac> ah like above
<asac> yeah do that if you want that
<asac> but the problem is that in Makefile.am they appent the -lxpcomglue
<asac> so you wills till end up  with that appened
<mrooney> It seems like this is the last day to get my update in, can anyone perform it? It would be ever so much appreciated! (bug 333639)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333639 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.4.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333639
<mrooney> It is in my PPA, and there is also a tarball linked which can be uploaded verbatim
<ajmitch> ScottK: rdiff-backup 1.2.5-1build1  has files in /usr/local - I can either fix this or grab 1.2.7-1 which is in Debian, it appears to be a bugfix release. Should I file a FFe for it?
<RainCT> didrocks: *poke*
<ScottK> ajmitch: If it's bugfix, no FFe needed.
<ajmitch> alright, thanks
<ajmitch> hopefully there's no change required beyond --install-layout=deb
<didrocks> RainCT: yes?
<RainCT> didrocks: nevermind :)
<didrocks> RainCT: oki :)
<ScottK> ajmitch: That's likely it.
<cody-somerville> :) I love python 2.6
 * ScottK suspects he is probably the guilty party for missing that the first time.
<ajmitch> ScottK: it wasn't you on this package
<ScottK> Ah good.
<ajmitch> besides, from reading #u-devel, I need to strip --prefix from debian/rules before I upload it
<ajmitch>     - The options --install-layout=deb and --prefix are exclusive.
<ajmitch> this is now a problem, as it does appear to need --prefix to use $(CURDIR)
 * ScottK doesn't recall removing --prefix.
<ajmitch> this change was in a python upload about 6 hours ago
<ajmitch> using --root appears to work
 * ajmitch will upload after lunch
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-19
<mrooney> How many hours until beta freeze takes affect, or has it done so already?
<binarymutant> before I create a debdiff from my debian package should I make it comply with ubuntu policy first?
<cody-somerville> binarymutant, what do you think? :)
<binarymutant> I think yes, but wouldn't it be easier to upload a brand new package to the sponsor queue?
<cody-somerville> binarymutant, easier yes, production no
<binarymutant> cody-somerville: thanks for the advice
<binarymutant> I keep getting gpg errors when I run debdiff, how can I fix this?
<cody-somerville> what are the errors?
<binarymutant> cody-somerville: can't check signature: public key not found
<cody-somerville> To make that stop appearing, you'd have to import the public keys used to sign the source packages you're debdiffing.
<cody-somerville> I wouldn't worry about it
<binarymutant> cody-somerville: thanks, I thought that it would be signed by me
<cjwatson> binarymutant: it's complaining about the other one you're debdiffing against
<cjwatson> there are two source packages involved, remember :)
<binarymutant> cjwatson: they both are mine though, I guess it's the archive admin key
<binarymutant> thanks for the help
<cjwatson> no, the archive admin key does not sign .dsc files
<brendon1> hello
<cjwatson> however, if one of them was uploaded by a sponsor, then your sponsor probably re-signed the .dsc
<Ampelbein> binarymutant: you can get around those errors by adding keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve and keyserver x-hkp://keys.gnupg.net:11371 to your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf file. the keys are auto-imported then.
<mrooney> There are just not enough MOTUs :)
<binarymutant> Ampelbein: do you happen to have a link for gpg.conf
<Ampelbein> binarymutant: ?
<binarymutant> Ampelbein: for an example of gpg.conf or like a doc for it? I can't seem to find anything on it
<Ampelbein> binarymutant: ah, now i get it: put http://paste.ubuntu.com/133375/ in your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<binarymutant> Ampelbein: ty ty :)
<seclm193> hey all
<seclm193> anyone in here talking?
<brendon1> I'm here
<seclm193> lol, ok
<brendon1> and I seem to be talking
<brendon1> what's happening?
<seclm193> nothing, just decided to join the ubuntu development
<seclm193> curious on where i need to get started?
<mrooney> seclm193: well, it depends on what your skills are!
<seclm193> i've been programming really in C++ and some java
<brendon1> are you interested in focusing on applications or helping with everything in general?
<seclm193> mostly C++, all projects have been school related
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<seclm193> applications are what i am mostly interested
<seclm193> in, but helping in general is fine also
<mrooney> seclm193: the second link in the topic can be useful
<seclm193> I just want to contribute
<mrooney> if you want to help out triaging bugs, then #ubuntu-bugs is also a good place
<seclm193> ok, kewl, this is my first open source project to work on, so i'm a little lost :(
<mrooney> seclm193: here is a great overview! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mrooney> it covers pretty much everything
<seclm193> ok, nice
<seclm193> as far as learning the in and outs of ubuntu, the bugs i guess would be the best thing
<seclm193> i guess
<brendon1> so I just started triaging at launchpad.  it's a good way to get a feel of the type ofproblems that ubuntu faces everyday.
<brendon1> and by following the bugs you can learn a lot of pro-tips on how to fix things and understand the system better
<seclm193> ok, kewl, that's what i really want to learn, the main programming in and outs of ubuntu so i can become a main stream developer of the system
<brendon1> I also made a simple linux package with a makefile and learned how to turn it into a *.deb install file.
<seclm193> out of all the linux systems I have messed with, ubuntu is the most and user friendly system available, in my opinion
<brendon1> if you like C++ you can make a little "Hello World!" and then try to figure out how to make an official *.deb out of it to understand the software better
<seclm193> lol, "Hello World" is a clasic. I'm not sure how many languages I've written that in. lol
<brendon1> hehe.  like foo
<seclm193> lol
<brendon1> although foo might not be as popular as it used to be
<seclm193> i've never used foo
<Toadstool> g'morning
<iulian> Morning.
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp__> good morning!
<iulian> Hey guys.
<fabrice_sp> Hey iulian
<fabrice_sp> is it safe to send patches for python2.6 transition to debian?
<fabrice_sp> or some of the macros in python.mk are specific to Ubuntu?
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: best to ask doko - I'm sure he's going to be involved in the discussion there
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, python2.6 seems not to be in Debian for the moment, so I'll wait
<fabrice_sp> is it reasonable to sync 4 package from Debian to fix a non installable package (roundcube)? I know we are in FF :-)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: what happened there? we synced the one package which now wants those 4 packages and it just won't build/install without them?
<fabrice_sp> (or bug #331944)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331944 in roundcube "roundcube-core requires php-mdb2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331944
<fabrice_sp> it builds, but it's not installable
<fabrice_sp> the required packages cames after autosync to Debian
<dholbach> I'm not on any of the release teams, but I'd presonally say: do it :-)
<dholbach> best to get in touch with them
<fabrice_sp> roundcube has been sync one month ago...
<fabrice_sp> Ok: i'll create the FFe bugs then Thanks!
<brendon> setting up an email server is probably the most difficult thing I've ever done in my life
<fabrice_sp> BTW: one by missing package or only one with the 4 packages?
<brendon> nothing works.  and then you finally get it working with no security.
<ttx> brendon, yes, that rings a bell. That's why we proposed to deliver some postfix-dovecot pre-integrated setup in Jaunty.
<brendon> that would be sweet.  Having control over your own mail server is a VERY nice thing IMO
<brendon> courier?
<ttx> brendon: no, postfix-dovecot. http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/an-improved-mail-server-stack-in-jaunty-dovecot-and-postfix-integration/
<brendon> this will be an awesome upgrade.  I'll want to buy and install a server just to use it :D
<doko> fabrice_sp: it's in experimental
<fabrice_sp> doko, should we send the patch to Debian, then?
<doko> fabrice_sp: which patch?
<fabrice_sp> in general, changes in debian/rules to use dist-package or the macro (for example Bug 340827)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340827 in libuser "[jaunty] python-libuser requires python < 2.6" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340827
<fabrice_sp> doko, ^
<doko> fabrice_sp: IMO, not yet needed
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks!
<fabrice_sp> DktrKranz, about Bug #345263. This is one of the 4 packages required to install roundcube
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345263 in ubuntu "Sync php-mdb2 2.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345263
<fabrice_sp> I still have to open 3 sync request
<fabrice_sp> btw, thanks to unsubscribe u-u-s: requestsync add it automatically...
<DktrKranz> fabrice_sp: np. btw, do we need three more packages?
<fabrice_sp> yes :-/
<fabrice_sp> php-mdb2-driver-mysql, php-mdb2-driver-pgsql and hp-mdb2-driver-sqlite
<fabrice_sp> DktrKranz, I got that from http://gaspa.yattaweb.it/issues/edos/jaunty_i386_edosresults.xml (and from trying ot install it also)
<DktrKranz> fabrice_sp: ... and I don't think there's any other way to fix them in a safer way
<fabrice_sp> DktrKranz, no, it don't seems so: upstream seems to have dropped support for db backend. But anyway, I'll try find previous patch and see if it can still be  applied
<fabrice_sp> but in this case, a lot more test would be required
<DktrKranz> exactly
<fabrice_sp> so do I send the 3 additional sync requests?
<fabrice_sp> (even if I'm not very fond of doing that at that step...)
<DktrKranz> probably roundcube should have been postponed for karmic, but that is
<DktrKranz> switch to a patched version seems way too risky than syncing four packages
<DktrKranz> so I'm fine with this approach as long as you (or some interested people) have a good test at roundcube
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> will try to get in touch with Lionel, as it seems to be the one that sync roundcube
<lionel> yes, I made a wrong sync :(
<lionel> DktrKranz: do you think it's FFe acceptable? It new, no reverse dep...
<lionel> (should have done it before, but I have been realy busu at work)
<DktrKranz> oh, salut lionel ;)
<DktrKranz> I think there is no other way to fix it than approving those four new packages, it's a standalone app, so it won't break too much. Could you give a try too?
<lionel> DktrKranz: now I have tested, yes it works
<lionel> I'll fill a FFe for those packages today then
<DktrKranz> ok
<fabrice_sp> lionel, there is already on for php-mdb2 (Bug #345263)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345263 in ubuntu "Sync php-mdb2 2.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345263
<DktrKranz> fabrice_sp: I pasted irc log in the bug report, feel free to do so for the three sync requests
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks :-)
<lionel> thanks fabrice_sp!
<lionel> and thanks DktrKranz :)
 * NCommander grumbles
<fabrice_sp> lionel, do you want me to open the 3 additional sync request bug reports?
<lionel> as you want, otherwise I'll do it after my current meeting :)
<fabrice_sp> I let to you then ;-)
<fabrice_sp> have a good meeting ! :-D
<mcnicholls> hi
<mcnicholls> a package i had sponsored has built on several architectures, but has failed to build on hppa. Am i guessing because there are missing depends in that arch?
<mcnicholls> here is the failed build
<mcnicholls> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-data-model/1.2.5-1ubuntu3/+build/911014
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: it's because some packages haven't built successfully for hppa
<RainCT> heya
<mcnicholls> DktrKranz: ok, do i need to do anything or will a rebuild be automatically reattempted at some point?
<DktrKranz> hey RainCT :)
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: I'm not sure a full give-back on hppa is scheduled, but buildd-admins usually do them at some points.
<mcnicholls> DktrKranz: "full give-back" being a full rebuild of the archive?
 * RainCT is back to ext3 now for /, ext4 ate my file system (and it was less than 2 days old) :'(, btw
<mcnicholls> RainCT: oh dear. I have been running it for a few weeks and it has been ok.
<DktrKranz> RainCT: heh, I switched to unstable last night, I used ext3 to use ext4 in the future: bad choice?
<DktrKranz> mcnicholls: only for failed to build ones
<Laney> RainCT: It wasn't ext4, it was me. Sorry, I was hungry. But on the plus side, your files were taaaaaaaassty
<RainCT> hahaha
<Laney> http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/ much like these
<DktrKranz> Laney: did you run fsck to see if there were bad blocks? You may suffer stomachache
<DktrKranz> but I agree with you inodes are tasty
<mcnicholls> DktrKranz: ok. so is it bad that it won't build or is it normal that this occurs? should i do anything about it or tell anyone?
<RainCT> I updated from ext3->ext4 some weeks ago and everything was working great, but recently I reinstalled (so that ext4's features are actually used) and then everything started to fail.. first the one with ~/Development being empty and fsck fixing it, and then twice it couldn't read / (a different partition) anymore and the system hard crashed (fsck also fixed) and yesterday (well, actually this morning :P) it switched to read only and after rebooti
<RainCT> and I'm sure IRC has just eaten part of my message :P
<broonie>  and after rebooti...
 * DktrKranz thinks it's all about eating today
<RainCT> after rebooting I got "grub error 17"  and fsck from live cd found thousands of errors which on the  next run after fixing them (pressing enter for like 10 minutes)  would be there again :/
<DktrKranz> cool
<RainCT> </rant> :P
 * DktrKranz would like to see XFS more compatible with grub
<DktrKranz> I was unable to move my / to it
<DktrKranz> grub complains
 * RainCT refrains from telling horror stories about grub2 :P
 * DktrKranz doesn't want to hear
<dholbach> Laney: that page is digusting
<Laney> dholbach: haha, too right
<Laney> although the huge oreo somewhere in there...
 * dholbach shudders
<Laney> I really hope people don't actually eat this stuff
<RainCT> DktrKranz: anyway, at least my PC boots even faster now than with ext4 o_O   (well, or perhaps my internal timer just got destroyed... yes... why are you looking like that?... i am to lazy to use a clock!)
<lionel> DktrKranz: XFS eat some files too many times for me (I use to be a XFS-lover). Now that ext3 has ACL, I'm fine with ext3 :)
<DktrKranz> RainCT: if RAM will turn to be a good storage system, I think FS won't matter :)
<RainCT> heh
<ia> hello. i have a question about apport implementation. if i make apport-cli -f -p <package>, then it gathers information and takes me via my browser at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package/+filebug/ID. so, the question is, does exist some way to change that url to https://bugs.launchpad.net/package/+filebug/ID ? for example, if i make some project, and would like use lp with apport, but my package is not in ubuntu.
<savvas> does pasted text on paste.ubuntu.com expire?
<ni|> good morning
<slytherin> ni|: good morning
<ni|> hey slytherin , whatsup?
<slytherin> ni|: not much going on. :-)
<ni|> slytherin: i have an init script thats not working
<ni|> could you maybe help me with it a bit?
<ni|> i'm not even getting a usage report!
<slytherin> ni|: nah, not my field.
<ni|> aww
<ni|> anywhere you can think of i can find someone to help me?
<RainCT> how can I tell aptitude to install ubuntu-restricted-extras without flashplugin-nonfree?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ni|> RainCT: are you good with init scripts?
<slytherin> RainCT: if it is a dependency then you can't.
<slytherin> RainCT: yes it is actually dependency
<RainCT> ah right, I had to uninstall it last time..
<RainCT> uhm.. didn't packages in section "metapackages" allow to be installed with missing dependencies?
<RainCT> *it's not a dependency, but a recommends
<slytherin> RainCT: sorry, my mistake, it is indeed recommends
<slytherin> RainCT: but I don't know how not to install recommends in aptitude. aptitude interface is too complicated for me.
<RainCT> --no-install-recommends, but this way I won't get anything
<RainCT> iirc there's also something like =pkgname but
<RainCT> I've tried that and it didn't work, so it probably is something else
<RainCT> anyway, I'll just install what I want manually
<Laney> you could use pinning, but I doln't know how to do it in aptitude :(
<RainCT> Don't apt-get and aptitude use the same pinning settings?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I mean that pinning will work, but I couldn't tell you how to do it otherwise
<joaopinto> pinning is APT specific
<RainCT> right
<ni|> stupid init scripts
<RainCT> ni|: what problem do you have?
<ni|> i cannot get to a Usage print
<ni|> it seems the script jsut returns 0 and doesn't do anything
<Laney> can't you just copy what another working init script does?
<ni|> Laney: i've tried :) thats how i started
<slytherin> RainCT: In my opinion the only thing that will need to be installed manually these days is ms fonts. For everything else, installation should be triggred as need arises.
<ni|> http://www.pastie.org/private/wuleto3riecw8bkelthva
<RainCT> pinning doesn't work :/
<RainCT> slytherin: Probably, but I prefer to get everything just from the start and not have to worry about it later
<ni|> i've figured it out
<ni|> thangs
<theholyduck> RainCT, but what if you dont WANT all the extra optional useless cruft?
<theholyduck> ofcourse you wouldnt be running ubuntu at all then
<theholyduck> but still
<RainCT> theholyduck: then don't install it :)
<RainCT> theholyduck: I was speaking about package ubuntu-restricted-extras, which is just provided as a convePATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<RainCT> DESC="Dexrex Message Daemon"
<RainCT> NAME="DexrexExtentions"
<RainCT> arrr damn irssi
<theholyduck> RainCT, lalz
<RainCT> * I was speaking about packag
<theholyduck> thats1 hell of a path
<RainCT> e ubuntu-restricted-extras, which is just a convenience way to install some usually needed proprietary stuff. it isn't installed by default
<theholyduck> RainCT, flash, etc?
<RainCT> theholyduck: Yes. Flash, audio codecs, Java, etc.
<theholyduck> java is restricted? isnt the newest ones pretty open source?
 * RainCT wonders why sun-java6 is still used when there's the FOSS one
<RainCT> theholyduck: there is a restricted and a free version, which afaik are pretty much the same
<RainCT> (to complete my previous list, MS's fonts and unrar are also installed)
<theholyduck> RainCT, ;) rar is zeh evil.
<RainCT> hehe
<theholyduck> doesnt p7zip-full include a rar tool?
<theholyduck> along with all sorts of extra archive formats
<jdong> theholyduck: I doubt it covers really recent RAR though.
<RainCT> Also for compression?
<jdong> and Java *IS* still restricted AFAIK
<jdong> while the OpenJDK implementation is FOSS (reasonably) sun still has patents covering Java and trademarks doing the same.
<theholyduck> "not only does it handle 7z but also ZIP, Zip64, CAB, RAR, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, CPIO, RPM, ISO and DEB archives. 7z compression is 30-50% better than ZIP compression."
<theholyduck> or so says apt
<jdong> i.e. If I intentionally made an OpenJdongK that was intentionally incompatible with Java but claimed to be, I would probably get sued by Sun
<jdong> techno_freak: probably RAR2.
<jdong> wrong ping.
<jdong> I don't believe there's a FOSS implementation of the newest RAR on-disk format yet
<jdong> (unrar-nonfree supports it)
<jdong> it's often used in the... underworld... to compress >4GB files
<slytherin> I wonder why rar format is still even relevant.
<theholyduck> slytherin, people use it
<theholyduck> there is a reason bluray supports mpeg2 video. people still use it
<theholyduck> no matter how shitty it is
<jdong> slytherin: it's faster and nearly as well compressing as 7z.
<slytherin> RainCT: openjdk is still not same as sun java.
<jdong> plus it does not use 4+GB RAM compressing to reach its best compression ratio
<jdong> (I'm not saying I support the crazy idea of archiving data in a patented and proprietary format...)
<slytherin> I suppose not many people know about 7z format, hence they use rar.
<jdong> slytherin: I don't think it's just that
<jdong> 7z is roughly twice as slow at its max compression ratio and uses 3+GB RAM to do its work, compared to RAR which is relatively fast and uses less than 1GB RAM.
<jdong> RAR also has built-in parity capabilities which are attractive in the underground file distribution community
<jdong> theholyduck: ok, looking at 7z's packaging, p7zip-full does support all of RAR at the expense of licensing the proprietary decoder and being non-free.
<theholyduck> jdong, but it includes more stuff by default atleast
<theholyduck> so you can use it for all sorts of packaging
<theholyduck> instead of just rar
<c_korn> how can I make a diff/debdiff that only contens differences in text files and skips binaries?
<jdong> well, yes, but IMO p7zip's CLI is *SO* screwed up in the mind that I'd rather have my 20+ other unzipping tools.
<jdong>  tar cf -  directory  |  7za  a  -si foo.tar.7z
<jdong> ??? who thought of that?
<theholyduck> jdong, who knows :D
<theholyduck> jdong, “When the Patriarch McIlroy invented the pipe, he knew that it would transform software, but did not know that it would transform mind.” (and create stupid?"
<ni|> hey
<ni|> i have a program that is 4.7 MB
<ni|> but the deb is only 128k
<ni|> fail.
<ni|> any reason why that would be happening
<directhex> ni|, the package doesn't contain the required file?
<ni|> nope
<ni|> so weird
<ni|> debuild -i -us -uc -b
<ni|> debian  DesktopIcon128.png  DesktopIcon24.png  DesktopIconG128.png  DexrexExtensions
<ni|> thats what ls looks like
<ni|> dexrexextensions is 4.7 MB
<ni|> directhex: ^
<directhex> your debian/install is correct?
<ni|> yes
<ni|> directhex: can i PM it to you?
<ni|> or pastie it?
<ni|> http://www.pastie.org/private/id6657gytn3apbrbp6pjwa
<directhex> pastebin things. asking for private help in a channel of 237 people is silly
<ni|> i did...
<directhex> and those files are all in debian/tmp, or placed there by your "install" rule?
<ni|> i'm using CDBS
<ni|> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<ni|> thats all that is in rules
<ni|> thanks for helping me :)
<directhex> CDBS is black magic. overriding it hurts. someone else may know the right chickens to sacrifice to make it do things
<ni|> i mean what else is required oO its a binary -- i just put it in a folder dexrex-extensions-1.0
<ni|> debian in there and all the binaries in there
<ni|> correct?
<leleobhz> may you need change your install script to install it inside debian/packagename ?
<ni|> ?
<adelie42>  I was looking at information about becoming an Ubuntu member here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership. I do not know how to make a personal page. Is there someone here that might be able to point me in the right direction? I know I am not ready, but I would like to begin building a resume of my current projects for when I do apply
<Laney> adelie42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YourWikiUserName
<adelie42> Thank you!
<adelie42> Yet another page I haven't registered for.  )
<adelie42> oh good, it sees I am logged into launchpad
<sladen> adelie42: welcome to your new Launchpad overlord!
<adelie42> I for one welcome our new launchpad overlord sladen
<ia> hello. i have a question about apport implementation. if i make apport-cli -f -p <package>, then it gathers information and takes me via my browser at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package/+filebug/ID. so, the question is, does exist some way to change that url to https://bugs.launchpad.net/package/+filebug/ID ? for example, if i make some project, and would like use lp with apport, but my package is not in ubuntu.
<jpds> ia: I'd talk to pitti about that in #ubuntu-devel
<mrooney> can anyone tell me how I might apply a git diff such as http://cgit.krandor.org/cgit.cgi?url=workrave/diff/&h=branch_v1_9&id=33f01a179da87e27dca3d57662872ef7077efb22
<mrooney> I'd like to get a fix for bug 310551 in a PPA unless someone else can fix it, otherwise that app is completely and utterly broken in jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310551 in workrave "workrave doesn't receive keyboard/mouse events" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310551
<mrooney> since it is an RSI app it kind of needs those events :)
<Laney> mrooney: You can prepare a patch for sponsorship if you're so inclined
<Laney> then it will get in for sure
<mrooney> Laney: well that is sort of what I was initially asking, how do I turn that diff --git into a patch
<mrooney> do you know how?
<Laney> sure
<mrooney> oh boy can you enlighten me :)
<Laney> essentially you download the package, figure out what patch system it's using (if any; add one if none), import the upstream fix, make sure it applies cleanly, build and test!
<mrooney> Laney: hm I am not sure, if I am asking the question right or something
<mrooney> that link I gave, is a git diff
<mrooney> how I apply it to the source
<Laney> save the diff to a file
<mrooney> yes I have done, and I have the source
<Laney> and then import it into the package
<Laney> hold up
<mrooney> k :)
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<dtchen> hint: workrave does not use a patch management system.
<mrooney> dtchen: yes that is what I suspected
<Laney> well adding one is fairly trivial
<dtchen> (so just take http://cgit.krandor.org/cgit.cgi?url=workrave/patch/&id=33f01a179da87e27dca3d57662872ef7077efb22 and apply it)
<mrooney> hrmph
<mrooney> hm so should I add a patch system or just patch the source?
<mrooney> I am fairly new to MOTU works :)
<dtchen> patch the source
<dtchen> accepted practice is to not introduce a patching system
<dtchen> we flamed back and forth about this issue years ago
 * Laney flames forth once more
<Laney> I'd patch it and just send the raw diff to the Debian maintainer
<Laney> but who am I to challenge the orthodoxy :)
<Laney> s/patch it/add a patchsys/
<dtchen> remember the changes always appear in the diff.gz regardless.
<dtchen> in the past, i've been a lot more lenient earlier in the dev cycle. as beta and rc freeze loom, eyeball-ability matters.
<dtchen> heck, i'm pushing a lot of changes to post-release just due to that.
<mrooney> dtchen: okay so then I guess I am back to my original question, I've saved that diff but don't know how to apply it
<dtchen> use patch(1)
<mrooney> I tried patch -p0 hoping it would work
<dtchen> hoping sounds like a bad idea.
<mrooney> perhaps I am making some mistake, would you expect that diff to apply with patch?
<Laney> dtchen: What do you mean? We'd be reviewing a debdiff either way
 * mrooney pours water on the flames
<Laney> not flaming, just curious
<mrooney> :)
<dtchen> Laney: it's largely moot for this patch. ask raof if you want an idea of smaller is better (cf. xserver-xgl)
<dtchen> mrooney: have you extracted the source package?
<mrooney> anyway it is upstream so the next sync will get it
<mrooney> dtchen: well, hm, isn't it extracted automatically?
<dtchen> mrooney: you cannot assume everyone is running the release you are.
<mrooney> what is the directory I get when apt-get source? Isn't that the source?
<dtchen> mrooney: that's the parent directory containing the sources. it's also the parent directory of the extracted source.
<mrooney> or should I extract the .orig?
<mrooney> right so I mean, don't I want to apply it in that extracted source?
<dtchen> yes, you do.
<mrooney> I am confused then, what was I supposed to extract?
<dtchen> the source package.
<dtchen> dpkg-source -x workrave_1.9.0-6.dsc
 * mrooney steps away for a brief minute
<dtchen> (again, you can't assume the signature is present. if it isn't, dget will not extract the source package)
<dtchen> :~/Code/sponsor/workrave-1.9.0$ patch -p1 --dry-run <../foo.diff
<dtchen> patching file backend/src/unix/X11InputMonitor.cc
<dtchen> patching file backend/src/unix/X11InputMonitor.hh
<mrooney> dtchen: how are you saving that patch, just copying it from the web, in the link I sent?
<mrooney> I am getting errors like patch: **** malformed patch at line 6: // X11InputMonitor.cc --- ActivityMonitor for X11
<dtchen> are you asking how i got the raw diff?
<dtchen> if so - i took your url, clicked commit, then clicked patch
<fmarier> mrooney: about the workrave bug you just commented on (LP #310551), do you think it should be fixed in Unstable and then request a sync for Jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310551 in workrave "workrave doesn't receive keyboard/mouse events" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310551
<mrooney> dtchen: yes, thanks :)
<dtchen> fmarier: that would be the best way, yes.
<fmarier> alright, I'll try to find some time to prepare and test an updated package today...
<Laney> haha
<dtchen> mrooney: (the url to the raw diff was also given above)
<mrooney> oh yes, it was, sorry :/
<mrooney> I looked at it quickly and thought it was just the link I originally sent
<mrooney> is there a way to pass -j2 to make through debuild?
<mrooney> oh it looks like debuild -j2 :)
<mrooney> fmarier: I'd love to learn more about MOTU and would be happy to do as much as possible
<mrooney> I applied the patch, built the deb, and confirmed that it fixes the issue
<RenatoKrause> Hi! Im from Brazil and need meet the mentor for help in Ubuntu. Im very intersting.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-20
<yghannam7388> Hello everyone, I'm wondering if anyone here would like to be a mentor for Google Summer of Code this year.
<nhandler> yghannam7388: I haven't heard about Ubuntu participating in the Summer of Code this year (I might be wrong). However, I know Debian is participating
<yghannam7388> Ubuntu is part of the accepted list on the GSoC website and they have an ideas page. But they are listed as not having their profile finished yet, so maybe they decided to pull out of the program?
<yghannam7388> There is a list of ideas for this year at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2009/Ideas
<yghannam7388> I'd like to do either of two ideas listed, so I sent an email to the GSoC mailing list but I haven't heard back yet.
<nhandler> yghannam7388: The mailing list looks dead. I haven't heard anything about GSoC, but jcastro is listed as having edited that wiki page. He could probably give you some more details
<yghannam7388> nhandler: Thank you for your help, I'll contact jcastro and see what is going on.
<ia> hello. i'm trying to make mirror of ubuntu repo, but i've got error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/134040 looks like that config is fine and i have no any clues about why apt-mirror adds one more slash before "dist". so i will be very appreciate for help.
<jmarsden> ia: I think you are writing "arhive" when you mean "archive".  Re-check your config file!
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Good morning Daniel.
<dholbach> hiya iulian
 * porthose waves at dholbach, iulian,  as he goes to bed
<YokoZar> hey is it ok if I upload a new package right now?
<YokoZar> I just got the game spring building and working right
<YokoZar> It's been in a ppa for hardy and intrepid
<YokoZar> Or is there a process I'm skipping now that we're in beta
<iulian> YokoZar: NEW package? A package which is not yet in the archive?
<YokoZar> iulian: yeah
<YokoZar> iulian: nevermind I see that we're right on the cusp of feature freeze exception being plausible
<YokoZar> I'll file one and see what happens
<iulian> YokoZar: What is the name of the package? Does it bring anything that we should really have in Jaunty?
<iulian> If not I recommend you to upload it when Karmic opens its doors and backport to Jaunty.
<YokoZar> iulian: It's a game that was featured in launchpad for being cool ;)
<iulian> YokoZar: Ah, well, you should wait for Karmic then :)
<YokoZar> I don't see it hurting anything by being included though
<YokoZar> It's been working in Intrepid/hardy/Gutsy for over a year now thanks to ppa
<YokoZar> Only reason I didn't want to upload it to Ubuntu proper till now is that there weren't any free-content games to play that were packaged (now there are)
<YokoZar> The game itself is actually an engine
<iulian> YokoZar: We are granting exceptions for new packages only in exceptional cases.  For instance, a package that brings features which are important for the release.  In this case a game is not important at all.  I still recommend you to follow Karmic -> backport to Jaunty route.
<YokoZar> That's fair
<iulian> We have also agreed that we won't grant exceptions for packages that are not essential for the release.
<YokoZar> Sometimes I do wonder why we wait for the release to actually open karmic though
<YokoZar> Actually historically it sometimes takes like a week or two to open after the release goes out, when really I could be uploading during final freeze
<iulian> The main reason for this is that we focus only on bug fixing now. It's a very high risk to bring new packages, especially at this point.  Archive admins are occupied with something else other than reviewing packages in NEW.
<YokoZar> I meant uploading to the next release
<YokoZar> Like have a permanent "sid"
<iulian> YokoZar: Ah, well, I don't have the answer to that question.  In the end, the package will still get in Karmic and Jaunty if you backport it.
<YokoZar> Fair enough, I'm not in any rush
<YokoZar> It is, after all, just a game ;)
<iulian> Indeed :)
<YokoZar> dholbach: I think I beat you to this one without realizing it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtorrent-rasterbar/+bug/345501
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345501 in libtorrent-rasterbar "Rebuild against boost1.37 (1.37.0-3ubuntu3)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<YokoZar> Since I uploaded a just changed version of that package rather than just a rebuild
<Toadstool> g'morning
<oly> noob question, can any one explain Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, ${python:Depends}
<oly> i dont get it, last time i made a package i had to specify versions of the packages
<oly> so dont understand how it knows which version of python it requires
<oly> is there another file with this information some where ?
<geser> oly: this fields get filled from some debhelper scripts like dh_shlibdeps or dh_pycentral/dh_pysupport
<geser> the look at the package contents and try to figure out what's necessary
<oly> oh i take it that means the package versions are fixed
<oly> was hoping i could work around a problem with pythonmagick
<geser> oly: the binary debs have of course fixed dependencies
<geser> but the source packages has only placeholder which get fixed when the package gets build
<oly> yeah i got the source package was thinking i could just modify the depends so that it requires a slightly older version of python so that it installs
<geser> it would be cumbersome to do it by hand for every upload (and also error-prone)
<oly>   Depends: python (<2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<oly> getting that chestnut, was hoping to work around it so i could carry on coding on this machine while i was travelling later
<geser> in this case the package didn't do the python2.6 transition yet
<geser> which package is it?
<oly> pythonmagick
<oly> or python-pythonmagick if installing
<joaopinto> hello
<oly> theres a bug against the package on launchpad currently, but like i say was hoping i could quickly hack around it
<joaopinto> is there some aps list related to the python transition ?
<geser> joaopinto: "apt-cache unmet -i" on jaunty and filter out the python ones
<joaopinto> geser, ok tks
<geser> oly: it probably needs only a rebuild (with a small change) to fix the dependencies. I'm testing it out right now.
<oly> oh cool, thats kind of what i was thinking but just lacked the knowledge was expecting just to change the version number in the control file
<geser> oly: it doesn't look as easy as expected as the package fails to build for me
<oly> okay, thxs for trying geser, thats a shame will have to work around that for now then
* DktrKranz changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs:
<DktrKranz>           http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list:
<DktrKranz> d'oh!
* DktrKranz changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<DktrKranz> much better now :)
<brendon> hello everyone
<bddebian> Heya gang
<adelie42> what package includes modprobe / modprobe documentation?
<binarymutant> does this bug and debdiff look sane? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/345200
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345200 in charm "charm doesn't conform to python policy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<binarymutant> adelie42, when I search for modprobe efibootmgr is what pulls up, idk if thats it though
<c_korn> hello. I have written a patch that adds an option in fast-user-switch-applet to diable those logout/restart/shutdown confirmation dialogs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/345480/comments/7 should I just wait until someone comments or is there some special process I have to follow now to get it into jaunty?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345480 in fast-user-switch-applet "Add an option to disable shutdown/restart/logout confirmation " [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> c_korn: Subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug with the patch attached and it should get reviewed.
<c_korn> ScottK: ok, subscribed them
<porthose> Could a member of MOTU-release have a look at Bug #338408.  Thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338408 in coherence "FFe for python-coherence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338408
<binarymutant> does this bug and debdiff look sane? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm/+bug/345200
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345200 in charm "charm doesn't conform to python policy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnumm> hi
<gnumm> is it possible to make a package request for hardy backports?
<gnumm> because it would be nice to see wxmaxima 0.8.1 there :)
<Zarel> I think you have to go fill out forms somewhere.
<maxb> gnumm: The page you want to read is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jpds> gnumm: http://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+filebug
<gnumm> thanks
 * Zarel has a question.
<Zarel> Why is the policy for Stable Release Updates so strict?
<gnumm> to ensure the stability
<jpds> To make sure things don't break.
<Zarel> The reason they give for not releasing bugfixes is because they can sometimes cause regressions, but wouldn't they fix more bugs than they cause, on average?
<gnumm> you are right, i also do not understand why they do not fix important bugs...
<gnumm> i o not think they will bring new ones
<gnumm> openoffice impress sound works like "on-off-on-off" when making a slide show with sound with a power point file
<gnumm> this bug is in intrepid, it is fixed in jaunty, but not in intrepid
<soren> Zarel: Fixing more bugs than you introduce is just not good enough. We have lots and lots of people depending on these things, and it's more important that things that used to work keep working than things that have never worked suddenly start working.
<gnumm> but why are ubuntu-proposed not used in these cases?
<dtchen> gnumm: because it requires a significant overhaul to intrepid's pulseaudio
<dtchen> i probably triaged that bug
<dtchen> i.e., those changes are not trivially backported to intrepid
<dtchen> if you're concerned, there are PPAs with jaunty's pulseaudio backported to intrepid
<dtchen> i cannot vouch for them, however, as their entire audio stack is skewed
<gnumm> i was, i switched to hardy(because of kde3)
<gnumm> (and no pulseaudio :) )
<dtchen> hardy works fine w/ OOo and slides
<dtchen> the audio stack is radically different between the three releases
<gnumm> yes it is in every release  better
<Zarel> The problem is, I don't really see a way for software to offer the latest bugfix release through the Ubuntu repositories. "backports" appears to be for new features, and "updates" appears to be for severe bugs only.
<gnumm> i think such sound problems should be fixed too
<gnumm> or not put pulseaudio at all in hardy when they do not integrate it well/or when it doesn't work how it should
<sharms> I a bit late in the process to stop hardy shipping without pulse gnumm
<sharms> I/It's/
<dtchen> gnumm: there was an integration issue in hardy, yes, but it was not *just* pulseaudio.
<dtchen> gnumm: i don't feel like ranting about it in this channel, since i'm mostly responsible, but i certainly am willing to explain it elsewhere.
<solarion> sharms: heh
<dtchen> gnumm: i think the best way to summarise it is, "pulseaudio depended on a newer version of alsa-lib and alsa-kernel, neither of which were shippable in hardy due to the release schedules of the three"
<gnumm> i see
<dtchen> gnumm: we have a chance to get it right in jaunty, but more testers are needed.
<solarion> dtchen: what do testers need to do, specifically?
 * solarion likes helping, especially when it's easy. :)
<gnumm> i don't understand why you put it then in hardy..debian works well without :)
<dtchen> solarion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007501.html
<dtchen> gnumm: it's partially due to release timing.
<dtchen> gnumm: anyhow, feel free to complain to me in private e-mail
<gnumm> but btw, ubuntu wasn't the only dist with pulseaudio problems
<solarion> jaunty is beta, right?
<gnumm> i was just generally interested why it was put in hardy at all :)
<gnumm> solarion: alpha 6
<solarion> I'll migrate my workstation (x86_64) when it reaches beta
<sharms> gnumm: So where are you going with this?  Are you just looking to vent, or do you have patches to fix issues / bugs waiting on SRU?
<solarion> my ntebook at alpha since 2 (?) has been quite a ride. :)
<gnumm> sharms: i only wanted to know why they didn't throw pulse away in hardy...but this explication is ok
<dtchen> again, feel free to whine to me privately, but we're veering off-topic for this channel.
<gnumm> no no, it's ok, i won't disturb you :)
<porthose> ScottK:  I have left a comment on Bug #338408, please have a look when you have time ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338408 in coherence "FFe for python-coherence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338408
<dtchen> solarion: note that you will notice a difference even using a vm
<solarion> dtchen: "notice a difference" meaning what?
<solarion> is this a good difference?
<dtchen> solarion: prior to using the test kernel at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/ and after
<dtchen> specifically the glitching and stability
<solarion> ah, good.  I've noticed some of that
<dtchen> anyhow, off-topic generally - feel free to query or e-mail me
<solarion> in other news, bzr remains awesome
<sharms> has anyone taken a look at #318735?
<sharms> Bug #318735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318735 in network-manager-vpnc "D-Bus Policy needs checking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318735
<dtchen> sharms: i can look, but i don't have any authority to approve it
<sharms> I didn't fix it, I just stumbled upon it while trying to add my vpn
<sharms> I don't understand dbus, but the xml files look simple enough, I edited mine by hand but I am sure I could figure out the right way to do it
<sharms> just didnt know if anyone else had experience with this since I suppose there is a bunch of very similar ones
<porthose> ScottK: thank you for the ack ;-)
<slangasek> JontheEchidna: I don't recall seeing a UI FE request for software-properties, and the changelog seems to suggest this is quite specifically a UI change?
<thekorn> hi, MOTUs, what is the easiest way to fix python-virtualenv in jaunty? isolate a minimal fix or do a commplete update to the latest upstream version
<dtchen> thekorn: which is more easily verified?
<thekorn> dtchen, well updating the package to 1.3.3 should be easy, and I know this version works, but on the other hand this won't be a bugfix only update,
<thekorn> as it also adds  new functionality
<dtchen> thekorn: if it's straightforward to isolate and backport the bugfixes, try that approach
<dtchen> minimal tends to be more easily verified
<thekorn> dtchen, ok, thanks, I will give it a try tomorrow, if updating to 1.3.3 makes more sense, I need a freeze exception, right?
<dtchen> thekorn: correct
<thekorn> ok, thanks alot
<JontheEchidna> slangasek: I just committed it to bzr...
<JontheEchidna> slangasek: Riddell ok'd it though
<JontheEchidna> and it was merged into the main branch
<slangasek> well, UI freeze exceptions need to also be communicated to the doc team when they happen
<slangasek> that's the point of the UI freeze, mainly :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> It's nothing too major, fortunately
<slangasek> if Riddell ok'ed the actual change, I'm fine with that - could you take care of notifying ubuntu-doc@lists, and I'll accept the package?
<JontheEchidna> Sure, just pop off a mail to the mailing list?
<slangasek> yes
<JontheEchidna> Will do.
<slangasek> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> slangasek: Okay, sent.
<slangasek> thanks
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<JontheEchidna> I think the email needs moderator approval
<slangasek> yeah... unfortunately I don't have that
 * slangasek pings mdke about that
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<mrooney> anyone in the mood for a universe update? :)
<meanburrito920_> ?
<mrooney> you know, to do one. I have an upstream package that needs updated in jaunty
<nhandler> mrooney: Link?
<mrooney> nhandler: bug 333639, I hear it will be fun
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/333639/+text)
<mrooney> well anyway its https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/333639 , really just the release tarball needs to be uploaded
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333639 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.4.1.0" [Undecided,New]
<nhandler> Oh yeah, that fun native package ;)
<mrooney> yeah!
<nhandler> james_w: Were you fine with having it as a native package?
<mrooney> he did suggest that it was good enough in the report
<nhandler> mrooney: I just want to double check.
<mrooney> sounds wise
<porthose> nhandler: when you finish with mrooney would you mind looking at Bug #338408, ScottK has ACK'd it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338408 in coherence "FFe for python-coherence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338408
<nhandler> porthose: That is already on my list.
<porthose> thanks :)
<c_korn> is there a way to automatically install the build-depends when inside a chroot?
<directhex> apt-get build-dep pkgname ?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-21
<yghannam7388> hello everyone, I would like to know if anyone is interested in being a mentor for Google Summer of Code this year. I'd like to do either of two projects: cleaning up preferences and administration; and improving the file/folder sharing experience. I'm willing to do either or both if they are simple enough. I believe they would be important projects to take on because they are two of the most popular ideas on Ubuntu Brainstorm
<directhex> i liked the "restore bootloader" suggestion on brainstorm
<yghannam7388> that's funny, i just had to restore my bootloader a few minutes ago
<yghannam7388> that looks like a good idea. what would a person need to know in order to do that?
<mrooney> nhandler: should I just put a comment on that bug asking james_w to confirm that uploading as a native package is fine?
<nhandler> mrooney: I've tried pinging him, but haven't gotten a reply. Either add a comment or I'll try and get a hold of him tomorrow. I am also not sure how the version should be handled for this release (see the lintian error for more info)
<porthose> nhandler: thank you :)
<yghannam7388> directhex: i was looking at ways we can implement the restore bootloader/recovery option on the live cd. Here is what we could do: 1. Copy grub onto livecd (SuperGRubDisk = 4.4MB; we don't need all the extra stuff, but some people might like having all the options. We should ask )
<yghannam7388> 2. Add Main Menu entry to boot into Grub recovery
<yghannam7388> 3. Menu in Grub : One Linux partion = Auto
<yghannam7388>                   Two Linux partion = Manual => Select which partition to edit: Make it obvious => Fedora 10, Ubuntu 8.10, Ubuntu 9.04 instead of /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, etc.
<yghannam7388> 4. Menu select : Back to Main Menu or reboot
<yghannam7388> I looked at the SuperGrubDisk code to do the MBR recovery, and it is almost exactly like doing it through a terminal in the live cd. The only difference is we need to allow Grub to boot from the Main Menu, which shouldn't be too hard. We can package it as a binary and use it like memtest86+.
<yghannam7388> sorry that came out all messy
<bredoto> hia
<DktrKranz> wgrant, re bug 338858, do you think it can be prioritized? It could lead to unwanted behaviours.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338858 in launchpad-buildd "Buildds do not follow versioned build-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338858
<geser> aren't the build-dependency first installed and later dpkg-buildpackage checks and complains about unfulfilled build-dependencies?
<DktrKranz> geser, it should be so, but it usually complains if a build-dependency is lower than specified version, it seems that's no longer the case
<wgrant> The build dependencies were never installed - that's the problem.
<wgrant> dpkg-buildpackage never entered the stage.
<wgrant> I guess the problem could be that it tries to fulfill them and only then checks the versions.
<wgrant> Which means if an older version fails to install, it won't have a chance to depwait because it will die before the check.
<geser> DktrKranz: the version check is a stage later
<geser> look e.g. at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23240499/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.cup_0.11a%2B20060608-1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<geser> it installs first all B-D and checks the version later (by dpkg-buildpackage?)
<wgrant> Aha, just what I thought.
<wgrant> No, it's not dpkg-buildpackage doing that.
<wgrant> It's basically another instance of bug #160439, except more specialised.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160439 in launchpad-buildd "Some builds fail when they should depwait" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160439
<geser> the comment on that bug is nice :) "next milestone" from 2007 :)
<wgrant> Yep!
<wgrant> I saw a 'not 1.1.7 - definitely 1.1.8' on a bug that's still open now.
<wgrant> Although Soyuz karma (originally targetted for 1.1.7) did get implemented yesterday.
<wgrant> The difficulty with 160439 is how to know when to retry them.
<wgrant> Although depwaits can't always be retried automatically even now, because of virtual packages.
<DktrKranz> wgrant, do you mean I gain karma for doing package uploads?
<wgrant> DktrKranz: Only if they're approved via the web UI on edge for now, I believe. But on April 1, yes.
<DktrKranz> cool
<c_korn> how can I find out which language pack contains the translation of gnome-screenshot?
<maxb> Surely it must be one of the gnome ones?
<maxb> Of which there are only two (IIUC), so just check them?
<c_korn> I searched for gnome-screenshot instead of gnome-utils. so I did not find the right package with dpkg -S
<c_korn> btw. what sense does it make to translate the applications twice? I see untranslated string which are translated in the original po files in the upstream tarball
<RainCT> uhm.. what's the difference between /usr/share/locale and /usr/share/locale-langpack?
<maxb> c_korn: That's unfortunate. I guess the Launchpad Rosetta stuff isn't doing, or hasn't yet, done what it's supposed to on those
<ScottK> There's a lot Rosetta doesn't seem to do well.  For Kubuntu if we manage to release with translations that aren't worse than those provided by upstream it will be a major improvement over Intrepid.
<c_korn> so practice is not to take the upstream translations because they are supposed to be bad? or does rosetta just grab those translations and put it in one package like language-pack-gnome-de-base so it can be improved if the upstream translations of some apps are bad?
<ScottK> I have no idea.  Every time I try to understand it, I end up running away screaming.
<ScottK> The Kubuntu problems were due to a number of issues coming together in an unfortunate result, but I don't really have the details.
<c_korn> ok :P so I just wait until the language-pack gets updates and hope that the translation will be in there
<ScottK> That or look in Rosetta and see if it's correct there.
<savvas> is there a channel for the language-packs team?
<c_korn> where can I see if it is correct in rosetta?
<c_korn> savvas: maybe #ubuntu-translators
<savvas> ah wait
<savvas> you're asking about the thing I need, language-pack-xx update :)
<savvas> it's weird though, el.po for pidgin includes corrections since 2.5.2, but there are problems with el.po in language-pack-el-base in jaunty
<yghannam7388> hello everyone, i'm trying to implement the "fix bootloader" idea. so far i've been able to atleast edit the menu on the Ubuntu LiveCD but i can't get grub to load. i've tried copying super grub disk onto the livecd and loading it, and i've tried loading the grub binary located on my ubuntu installation. in order to get the grub binary to work do i need to edit the source and recompile it in order to make it loadable like memt
 * Adri2000 is looking for an archive admin
<bmm> Hi. I've got a problem with my PPA: a package has been build, no error, but it doesn't show up on the package file list. Orig, dsc, but no .deb. I think it may be a bug. My ppa: https://launchpad.net/~bneijt/+archive/ppa
<bmm> The package in question is autotrash ppa4 has no .deb
<c_korn> bmm: be patient. now the deb is there
<Elbrus> bmm: how long did you wait?
<ScottK> bmm: #launchpad is a better place for PPA specific questions.
<bmm> c_korn: really? not long, sorry. But as everything said it was published, I thought it should be listed.
<bmm> ScottK: ah, of course. Sorry
<bmm> Oh, literally a second after I ask it appears
 * bmm ashamed
<ScottK> bmm: It's no problem.
<bmm> Cool, well, thanks everybody!
<binarymutant> whats "beta smoke testing" day?
<stgraber> it's about doing smoke testing before the beta ISO image testing begins
<stgraber> so trying to find as much bug as possible in the installer before the first beta candidates are released for testing
<binarymutant> oh okay, thanks
<c_korn> I have written some patches for fast-user-switch-applet. I attached them to the proper bug reports and subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors. anything else left to do?
<c_korn> some motu still online?
<nhandler> o/
<Laney> \o
 * nhandler goes to dinner
<c_korn> I have written some patches for fast-user-switch-applet. I attached them to the proper bug reports and subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors. anything else left to do?
<Laney> no
<c_korn> ok
<c_korn> are there members of ubuntu-main-sponsors also in here? or do they have an own channel?
<Laney> they usually hang around in #ubuntu-devel
<c_korn> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-22
<cowbellemoo> Hi, hi!  Can anyone recommend a print book for learning source management, compilation, and package creation in ubuntu?
<RAOF> Any #motu-release here?  I'd like some feedback/acks on a standing freeze exception for the 2 nouveau packages.
<RAOF> It's bug #346621 for those playing at home.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346621 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Standing FF exception for nouveau-kernel-source, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346621
<RenatoKrause> Good night.
<RenatoKrause> Can i help to fix bugs?
<dtchen> RenatoKrause: absolutely
<hyperair> RenatoKrause: sure, go to http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and see what interests you
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: i was reading many pages in international wiki.
<hyperair> i see. and?
<RenatoKrause> First people, sorry my bad english. I'm brazilian
<hyperair> well there are people from all over the place
<hyperair> i'm asian for example
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: :D
<RenatoKrause> i need help to begin help
<hyperair> what help do you need?
<RenatoKrause> im developer of comercial software a 12 years
<hyperair> ooh
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: im new and free software comunity
<hyperair> that doesn't matter, contributions are always welcome ;)
<RenatoKrause> im woking with ubuntu servers. im contribute with translate and documentation but i think i help with computer codes.
<RenatoKrause> can i filter bugs by language?
<hyperair> language huh...
<hyperair> i'm not sure
<RenatoKrause> python, c++, etc?
<hyperair> i'm not sure
<hyperair> the general rule is pick a project you're intersted in
<hyperair> and the project's generally written in a certain language
<hyperair> like exaile in python, rhythmbox in C, banshee in C#
<hyperair> and so on
<RenatoKrause> i work with c#
<RenatoKrause> what is banshee?
<hyperair> it's a media player
<hyperair> i maintain co-maintain the package for banshee in debian, and have recently worked on it in ubuntu, though i'm not very good with C#
<hyperair> the stuff i can actually patch is C and C++
<RenatoKrause> i search and look many packages but not found. im look for c# for server.
<hyperair> C# on server?
<hyperair> i haven't heard of many C# apps which are supposed to run on servers =\
<hyperair> mostly desktop apps
<RenatoKrause> python in servers?
<hyperair> well...
<hyperair> i don't really know
<hyperair> aside from some random scripts that is
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: can i make a package with a software that dont have .deb?
<RenatoKrause> this help the comunity??
<hyperair> RenatoKrause: sure it will]
<RenatoKrause> i remember the network monitor i used in Slackware.
<RenatoKrause> and it not in Ubuntu
<hyperair> but currently feature freeze is on, so if you package something new, it won't get in until after the release of jaunty
<hyperair> what network monitor is that?
<RenatoKrause> http://www.paganini.net/index.cgi/angel/angel.html
<hyperair> cool stuff
<RenatoKrause> what a i need do after create and test the package?
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<hyperair> after creating and testing the package?
<hyperair> upload to REVU
<hyperair> and ask for MOTUs to review your work
<hyperair> once two give advocates, it'll be uploaded
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: very thanks man.
<hyperair> no problem =)
<RenatoKrause> you live in the beatiful place of planet. :D
<hyperair> haha i'm sure there are many more beautiful places around
<RenatoKrause> :D
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: if the .deb exists in developer page?
<hyperair> RenatoKrause: often, upstream deb packages are not accepted into ubuntu archives. you need to generate source packages which will be uploaded to ubuntu and built there
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: thanks ;]
<hyperair> no problem
<RenatoKrause> * Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)  <nnnn is the bug number of your ITP>
<RenatoKrause> What is ITP?
<RenatoKrause> hyperair: you know?
<StevenK> Intent To Package, a Debian-ism
<RenatoKrause> dont understand yet
<StevenK> It is a bug filed in Debian's bug tracking system that you intend to package <software>, so the initial upload should close that bug.
<RenatoKrause> ;]. i understand now.
<RenatoKrause> :D
<RenatoKrause> thanks
<hyperair> RenatoKrause: if you submit your package to debian, you need to file an itp. if you submit your package to ubuntu but not debian you need to file a needs-packaging bug
<RenatoKrause> i must create a bug with need and after put in the changelog file, it is?
<hyperair> RenatoKrause: yes
<dlynch> is this the right place to ask about package naming? I'm going through the process of making my first package for my ppa
<RAOF> Yes.  It's late on a Sunday for some people, so there might not be much response though.
<dominiks> dlynch: www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Package - Debian Policy is the best source :)
<dlynch> my question is actually very simple.... I'm packaging my own code, and I want to package a beta version 0.0.8 beta 1
<dlynch> should I name it something like 0.0.8b1 or 0.0.7.5?
<dlynch> I don't know what the best practice is
<Laney> 0.0.8~b1 or 0.0.7.5, as you wish
<hyperair> what's the upstream version?
<toabctl> hi all
<toabctl> how can i get a source-package (apt-get source package) from jaunty when i use intrepid?
<dlynch> hyperair: it's the upstream version I'm talking about, sorry I didn't make that clear
<hyperair> dlynch: ah you're the upstream author?
<dlynch> hyperair: yes
<hyperair> toabctl: add the deb-src line for jaunty, then apt-get source bla
<dlynch> and this is the first time I've had to think about packaging, so it's all new :)
<toabctl> hyperair, is there no other was? maybe with dget?
<hyperair> toabctl: there is
<hyperair> toabctl: you head to packages.ubuntu.com, search for the dsc you want, and then dget it
<toabctl> hyperair, ah. thanks
<hyperair> toabctl: =)
<hyperair> toabctl: if you're feeling lazy, just use pbuilder-jaunty login
<hyperair> and then apt-get source
<Laney> or pull-lp-source pkgname
<hyperair> eh?
<dlynch> dominiks: thanks for that link! I hadn't see that one yet
<Laney> what?
<hyperair> cool
<hyperair> i never knew it existed
<toabctl> Laney, pull-lp-source? with bzr?
<Laney> no
<hyperair> toabctl: no it uses dget
<Laney> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<hyperair> hyperair@hyperair-laptop:/tmp$ pull-lp-source notify-osd
<hyperair> Attempting to get notify-osd from release Jaunty...
<hyperair> dget: retrieving https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/notify-osd/0.9.6-0ubuntu2/+files/notify-osd_0.9.6-0ubuntu2.dsc
<hyperair> cool stuff
<hyperair> thanks laney =p
<dominiks> dlynch: np.. you should read Debian Policy first.. before trying to make your first package.. good luck :)
<toabctl> hyperair, pull-lp-source notify-osd jaunty is the command to get the source from jaunty if you use intrepid
<toabctl> hyperair, Laney thanks!
<hyperair> toabctl: yes, i was just showing you the first few lines to show you what it does
<hyperair> i think it defaults to using the latest release
<hyperair> i'm on intrepid
<dlynch> dominiks: what do you mean? ;-) this packaging is plenty overwhelming enough: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<dlynch> and now you're giving me more work hehehe
<toabctl> hyperair, for me, not. see: pull-lp-source python-django-registration
<toabctl> Unable to find source package 'python-django-registration' in the Intrepid release.
<hyperair> works for me
<toabctl> hyperair, maybe you have the jaunty-url in your sources.list
<geser> toabctl: try adding "jaunty" as an additional parameter
<dominiks> dlynch: Debian Policy is boring i know.. but important :)
<toabctl> geser, yes. i already tried. it works fine. thanks
<dlynch> dominiks: yes, I guess it's one of the keys to their success
<dominiks> dlynch: well.. i'm gonna reinstall my system.. cya later and good luck packaging :)
<dlynch> dominiks: thanks again and good luck to you too
<goshawk> hi RainCT
<AnAnt> Hello, how in a pbuilder login, can I fetch dependencies for building a package ? Is there a single command to parse the debian/control and fetches those packages ?
<RainCT> AnAnt: AnAnt /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<RainCT> Hi goshawk
<AnAnt> RainCT: no such file or directory, note I am running from a pbuilder login session
<RainCT> AnAnt: not sure where it has it then, but that's the script it uses
<geser> the script is outside the pbuilder-login
<geser> so you need to copy it inside yourself (or install the pbuilder package inside pbuilder)
<AnAnt> okm I done this: apt-get install $(grep Build-Depends debian/control | sed -e "s/.*:// ; s/,/ /g ; s/([^)]*)//g")
 * sebner winks geser :D
<geser> AnAnt: this will work unless you get to B-D alternatives
 * geser waves back at sebner
 * geser points sebner to http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&search=wink
<sebner> *lol*
<sebner> geser: what a shame. thx for the hint
<joaopinto> I want to fix a package which is working on the latest Debian version but not on Jaunty's, it should be a 4 lines diff, what is the process ?
<joaopinto> to close bug 346772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346772 in bouncy "application does not start, python error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346772
<sebner> joaopinto: add a debdiff and subscribe u-u-s?
<joaopinto> never did it, let's try :P
<sebner> heh
<sebner> joaopinto: don't forget to add a changelog entry
<joaopinto> I need to check some example, for the Close LP thingy
<Laney> joaopinto: Why don't we sync it?
<joaopinto> tell me :) I am asking ;)
<Laney> you tested the Debian package?
<Laney> by rebuilding it on Jaunty
<joaopinto> if there are no ubuntu patches, synch should be easier ?
<joaopinto> Laney, not rebuilgint yet, because it's python I have only tested the binary package
<Laney> ok well if you try building it
<geser> is the patch in the Debian package?
<Laney> yes
<joaopinto> yes
<Laney> there is no problem syncing as the new Debian release only contains bugfixes (and minor packaging changes)
<Laney> so if it works, go ahead and do that
<joaopinto> so I should use a sync requst ?
<sebner> joaopinto: yes
<sebner> joaopinto: but testbuilding would be recommended
<joaopinto> I am testbuilding
<Laney> required(!)
<sebner> Laney: the same for me :P
<joaopinto> I need a FFe ?
<joaopinto> janito@janito-desktop:~/getdeb$ requestsync
<joaopinto>   File "/usr/bin/requestsync", line 489
<joaopinto> requestsync is broken :P
<Laney> GETDEB?
<Laney> what's the full error?
<joaopinto> Laney, what's your problem with GETDEB ?
<joaopinto> is it part of the bug :) ?
<joaopinto> Laney, you can check 346794
<joaopinto> ops, bug 346794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346794 in ubuntu-dev-tools "SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346794
<Laney> nice
<joaopinto> some missed the " :P
<Laney> I pushed it to lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<Laney> you can branch it with bzr
<Laney> ...when it finishes
<joaopinto> I did a manual fix, tks
<joaopinto> Laney, I have filed the request using the tool, it created the bug 346800, is anything else needed on my part ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346800 in bouncy "Sync bouncy 0.6.20071104-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346800
<Laney> dupe your old bug to that one
<Laney> it would have been nice if you said what the point of the sync was
<joaopinto> ok, done
<joaopinto> Laney, i'll add it to the comments,
<joaopinto> done
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> someone will get to it soon
 * Laney -> town
<joaopinto> who should I ask to set a bug importance to High ?
<geser> importance has no real meaning on sync requests
<joaopinto> geser, it's for another bug
<joaopinto> for bug 344500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344500 in alarm-clock "alarm-clock applet blocks X event handling and screen refreshing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344500
<joaopinto> hum, regarding the sync bug priority, shouldn't syncs which fix high importance bugs have higher priority ?
<geser> joaopinto: AFAIR the archive admin don't look at the bug importance when processing syncs, so it's useless to change it
<joaopinto> geser, don't we have priority in place for bug fixes in general ? Why are syncs managed differently ?
<geser> joaopinto: sync request aren't "real" bugs but as with have no better place for this kind of requests we use bugs for it
<joaopinto> I have a "real" bug for this, which motivates the sync, now set to duplicate
<sebner> joaopinto: sync request acked
<joaopinto> sebner, tks
<sebner> your're welcome
<sebner> *you
<jpds> Laney: Did you upload the u-d-t push you did?
<jpds> Laney: You might want to (LP: ####) and entry to.
<jpds> Oh, you did.
<joaopinto> anyone experienced with reprepro ?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. What is the status of Bug #345263 and roundcube? It seems that there had been a lot of exchange on the 19th, but then, nothing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345263 in ubuntu "Sync php-mdb2 2.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345263
<Laney> needs a second ack
<fabrice_sp_> Laney, ok. So nothing new, then.
<YokoZar> Good morning channel
<directhex> evenin' scott
<porthose> ScottK: would you consider Bug #338408 an SRU candidate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338408 in coherence "FFe for python-coherence" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338408
<lukjad007> Hi
<jpds> Hello lukjad007.
<lukjad007> I was wondering, is there any chance of getting Wesnoth 1.6 in with Jaunty?
<lukjad007> http://www.wesnoth.org/start/1.6/
<jpds> We're into Beta Freeze right now, and upstream says: "many new features".
<pochu> persia was working on it I think
<pochu> jpds: IME we want it
<jpds> pochu: Oh right.
<pochu> persia: were you going to ask for a FFe for Wesnoth 1.6?
<directhex> IMHO games should be generally FFe-friendly
<directhex> a dist with an old game becomes useless if it has multiplayer components
<lukjad007> directhex, And this also creates maps. So, you can't distribute maps in the older version
<ScottK> porthose: I'd say not, but I'm not in motu-sru, so who knows .
<nhandler> scottk: Could you take a look at Bug #333639 ? james_w appears to be on vacation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333639 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.4.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333639
<porthose> ScottK:  my bad, I thought you where
<nhandler> scottk: I want to get your opinion on having wxbanker as a native package
<ScottK> nhandler: It'd be better not, but I don't think it's a big deal.
<ScottK> It gets done by accident pretty routinely.
<nhandler> scottk: Ok. I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't just get rejected by ubuntu-archive if I uploaded it
<dtchen> hyperair: Package banshee version 1.4.3-3~hyper1+hardy1 has an unmet dep:  Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.8-4)
<dtchen> hyperair: do you plan to backport that one, too?
<ScottK> At this point, unless it goes to New, they won't even look at it.
<hyperair> dtchen: yeah i noticed. i will.
<dtchen> hyperair: ok, thanks.
<hyperair> dtchen: you were using the previous version of banshee right?
<hyperair> dtchen: as in 1.4.3-1~blah
<hyperair> dtchen: did it have any issues?
<dtchen>  *** 1.4.3-1~hardy1 0 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hyperair> dtchen: if it didn't i can look into lowering the dependency
<dtchen> 1.4.3-1~hardy1 is fine here.
<hyperair> aah right. now i know why.
<hyperair> looks like i can't do no change backports
<hyperair> the equalizer
<hyperair> your version of gstreamer doesn't have a good equalizer
<dtchen> right. (not a problem, since i pretty much use RB for everything except last.fm intregration)
<hyperair> heh i see
<hyperair> why not banshee?
 * RainCT has just (ie, 2 minutes ago) switched from RB to Banshee :)
<dtchen> reliance on taglib, which results in quite a few media not being imported with tags. i have to go back and forcibly write metadata.
<dtchen> the answer is "tag your media properly". well, that would be great if the original media were tagged properly (e.g., i purchase quite a bit from amazonmp3)
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> RainCT: awesome =p
<hyperair> dtchen: imported without tags? and rb does it correctly?
<dtchen> hyperair: correct
<hyperair> how? guessing from filenames?
<dtchen> err, it shouldn't be guessing from filenames
<dtchen> i suspect it's different id3 versions
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-22
 * MTecknology doubts anyone will answer his RFS in debian :(
<nigelb> MTecknology: there a few DDs around here
<nigelb> so if you ask in a more lively time here, you might get a sponsor ;)
<MTecknology> nigelb: I'll try that - i usually quiet myself when things are busy because i figure my issue isn't a very big deal in comparison :P
<MTecknology> If I want my package to build two pacakges; how do I do that?
<micahg> MTecknology: .install files
<nigelb> packagea.install and packageb.install
<nigelb> and have packagea and packageb inside control file
<MTecknology> how will the rules file change for that?
<MTecknology> or is that decided by the .install files?
<nigelb> somewhere in debian developers guide there should be more details
<MTecknology> alrighty, I'll run off to search
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> lal.install -> lal usr/bin means the package lal will install the binary lal after it's built
<MTecknology> that makes sense
<MTecknology> if i got it right :P
<duanedesign> trying to update glunarclock i am getting this when I try and build the package with the new source from Debian using the /debian from the current Ubuntu version. http://paste.ubuntu.com/399088/
<persia> why are you using new source from Debian with /debiian from Ubuntu?
<persia> Surely a full merge would be more useful.
<persia> That said, that error indicates a bug either in the upstream build system or in the flags passed in debian/rules.  You can debug or ignore, as long as you're not massively changing the dependencies from the in-archive version.
<duanedesign> persia: i think i was doing that because a build dependency was fixed in UBuntu
<persia> duanedesign: It's always better to try a proper merge.  Debian orig.tar.gz + Ubuntu diff.gz has little value.
<duanedesign> persia: ok so i will get the Debian source and then fix the missing build dependency on libgnomeui-dev
<persia> duanedesign: Right.  Get the debian source.  Review the current Ubuntu patch.  Apply anything from the Ubuntu patch that is still relevant.  If any of that is relevant in Debian, make sure that bugs have been filed in Debian.
<duanedesign> persia: ahh, ok. thank you. that makes sense
<persia> duanedesign: No problem.  Thanks for helping to integrate more bugfixes from Debian.
<duanedesign> persia: ii am enjoying it. this is my second one from the Debian RC list.
<jdetaeye> Have a question on the MOTU process to bring new packages to ubuntu.
<jdetaeye> I filed a package review request last august.   Nothing happened with it since them.
<jdetaeye> A new upstream release is now released, and I uploaded an updated package. As a result my package is again at the bottom of the review queue.
<jdetaeye> This doesn't move forward...
<jdetaeye> Is this normal? Is there anything I can/should do to make the review progress?
<RAOF> jdetaeye: Sadly there's much more work available than MOTU to do it.  REVU tends to get a bit neglected because of that.
<RAOF> The *best* way to make the review progress is to try to get the package into Debian; then you get it into Ubuntu for free.
<jdetaeye> RAOF: Doesn't going through debian and then ubuntu add yet another step to the process?   It's not really "for free", is it?
<happyaron> hhi, does CC BY-NC-SA meet DFSG?
<christoph_debian> happyaron: seriously?
<happyaron> christoph_debian: I am packaging a input method, and one of the table file is licensed under CC BY-NC-SA
<christoph_debian> happyaron: free means free for all uses
<jdetaeye> RAOF: I also submitted a similar review request with the fedora team, also around last august.   The review has long finished, and the new upstream release is already published on fedora as well.    I am surprised that it takes sooo much longer at Ubuntu
<christoph_debian> happyaron: NC means not for comercial use
<RAOF> jdetaeye: You don't have to go through Ubuntu if you go through Debian; it gets pulled in for free.
<happyaron> christoph_debian: so I need to put them to non-free or remove it to make the package suitable to DFSG?
<persia> happyaron: Either way works.
<happyaron> persia: thanks
<jdetaeye> RAOF:   I'll try the debian route then.    IMHO, you should close/review the revu process itself: it's simply not working...
<christoph_debian> happyaron: or convince the author to relicense ;)
<RAOF> jdetaeye: That's been considered.  Some of the problem is that MOTU is in a bit of flux at the moment, with the archive reorganisation.
<abogani> Anyone could review my merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/avrdude/avrdude.fix-529444/+merge/21640 ? Thanks!
<christoph_debian> jdetaeye: I guess a pre-release freeze isn't the best time to get stuff added
<RAOF> jdetaeye: Also, we've always preferred people to go through Debian.
<happyaron> christoph_debian: I didn't get the author's response, so looks I have to remove that file
<jdetaeye> RAOF: To go the debian route, do I close my revu request and/or launchpad bug?    Or leave them open?
<persia> jdetaeye: You may as well leave them open.
<persia> jdetaeye: The LP bug should be closed when the package enters Ubuntu.  You can add another task for the Debian ITP.
<jdetaeye> ok, thanks all for your input.    I know what to do now...
<persia> jdetaeye: Depending on who you work with in Debian, you may be able to have them look at the package in REVU, but they may ask you to use mentors.debian.net
<persia> Some packages do get through REVU, but there's just never enough reviewers.
<happyaron> persia: hi, I see when removing a file I need to change the tarball to something-versiondsfg, how should I do that? simply recompress a new tarball?
<Rhonda> happyaron: Yes.
<happyaron> Rhonda: thanks
<Rhonda> … and it's not as if persia would be the only one to answer that so I don't see much sense in hilighting him particular for such questions. :)
<happyaron> oh, I know now
<persia> happyaron: Especially when you can figure out the answer before I notice the highlight :p
<happyaron> :)
<Rhonda> happyaron: Don't forget to document which files you left out debian/README.source
<Rhonda> And people consider it nice to provide a get-orig-source target in debian/rules to produce the stripped tarball in such cases.
<happyaron> Rhonda: oh, what to do in get-orig-source target? is there any example that I can look in?
<persia> There's a few in the packaging guide (and stop highlighting people for general questions)
<Rhonda> I don't have such a package myself so I'm uncertain what to suggest. I think christoph_debian might know some?
<Rhonda> persia: Well, that was a direct response so in this case I consider it acceptable. :)
<Rhonda> Oh, btw.: "On saturday, 20th of March, at five to midnight, we have released our most straining and time consuming project ever. Its codename is Simon André and we are pleased that it was (more or less) a smooth release process with just a minor delay of three days - but the best don't release on time but when it's ready."
<\sh> N
<\sh> Rhonda, who?
<persia> Rhonda: Congratulations!
<\sh> Rhonda, oh...congrats :) happy sleepless nights :)
<Rhonda> \sh: We as in me and my SO ;)
<\sh> Rhonda, yeah got it :) as said: happy sleepless nights :) I can sing a song about that :)
<christoph_debian> happyaron: hm where is a good one?
<christoph_debian> happyaron: mybe the irrlicht is nice one minute
<christoph_debian> happyaron: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-games/irrlicht.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=2a0fc94526d5c4c5419fab481773ad9e37870bf2;hb=HEAD
<christoph_debian> could of course be improved
<persia>  $dir(_) !!
<persia> christoph_debian: Also, why all in a subshell?
<christoph_debian> persia: to have all that running in ../foo
<happyaron> christoph_debian: thanks, I will look it
<persia> Hrm.  I thought there was a make construct for that, but it slips my mind now.  Anyway, running in .. seems odd given the "must run in any directory" requirement, although it's *incredibly* common, as everyone always wants it in ..
<happyaron> well, I am trying to use the rules.tiny, how can I add such stuff to it?
<persia> happyaron: Just add get-orig-source at the bottom.
<happyaron> oh
<christoph_debian> persia: if you know a better one I'm happy to improve ;)
<persia> happyaron: If you7re feeling especially cool, add a dh_uscan and have dh(1) call it from dh get-orig-source *unless* there is an override.
<persia> christoph_debian: As soon as I catch up on my backlog, I'd be happy to fix any number of get-orig-source rules, but I know it will take me a couple hours to fix that one now, and I ought be catching up.
<happyaron> looks to be a good idea when I wanna to be cool, :)
<christoph_debian> persia: ya a good example will do as well :)
<christoph_debian> going to university now anyway see you all in the evening ;)
<persia> directhex: Didn't you have a nice get-orig-source that repacked in some package?
<RAOF> persia: Yes.  I stole it from one of *your* packages. :)
<persia> Oh.
<directhex> persia, what degree of repackingness? we use it in a few places
 * persia clearly needs more memory
<persia> directhex: Something like http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-games/irrlicht.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=2a0fc94526d5c4c5419fab481773ad9e37870bf2;hb=HEAD
<directhex> persia, mysql-connector-net.
<persia> christoph_debian: When you get back: there's your example
<Laney> there's some magic to make the tarballs be md5sum consistent too
<Laney> yes, there
 * Laney runs
<hyperair> Laney: ?
<Laney> what?
<hyperair> md5sum consistent?
<hyperair> i've generally used --rsyncable to get md5sum consistent tarballs
<Laney> does that work?
<Laney> we pass an mtime to tar and then gzip -9fn
<hyperair> it works.
<Laney> i don't see that guarantee in the man page
<hyperair> Laney: it has to be the same tarball.
<Laney> well it's not
<Laney> we're talking about get-orig-source rules here
<hyperair> then it won't work
<hyperair> back in the days of debsrc 1.0, get-orig-source has to convert tar.gz into tar.bz2
<hyperair> er sorry
<hyperair> .tar.bz2 to .gz
<hyperair> my way was to bunzip2 and gzip --rsyncable
<hyperair> as long as the input is the same, gzip --rsyncable should yield an identical stream
<hyperair> the purpose of --rsyncable was not to change blocks unnecessarily
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to the ffe process
<skwashd> based on what i now know ...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glusterfs/+bug/518029 doesn't look to me like it is ready to go for lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518029 in glusterfs "glusterfs 2.0.x max's out CPU" [Medium,Fix committed]
<persia> skwashd: Basically, file a bug describing all the ways in which the upload would break FeatureFreeze, and all the benefits of the upload, and as much detail as possible, and subscribe the release team.
<skwashd> persia: i did all that ... but didn't sub the release team
<skwashd> and there is nothing in the project bzr repo showing a commit
<persia> "Fix Committed" is almost certainly the wrong status if the bug isn't mostly fixed.
<skwashd> there are packages in the guy's ppa
<skwashd> which i tested and seem to work
<skwashd> but i don't want to rely on a ppa for the next 2 years or so :)
<persia> Right.
<skwashd> persia: should i change the status and sub the release team?
<persia> So, update the title, etc. to make it clear it's an FFe.
<persia> Change the status to NEW or something (needs confirmation), and subscribe the release team.
<persia> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<persia> Read the wiki for current details.
<persia> Based on upstream's comments, I suspect there's at least an even chance.
<skwashd> persia: ttx held my hand through another ffe which made me realise this one didn't seem right
<persia> Yeah.  This one isn't right yet.
<persia> Needs a hand along the way.
<skwashd> i'm working on it now
<skwashd> glad i caught it now ... not in 4weeks ;)
<skwashd> persia: does it now look better?
<persia> The release team still won't see if, because the status is wrong.
<persia> But you really want to chat with RoAkSoAx about it.
<skwashd> ah clicked save for the status change ,,, thought it would do that when i posted my comment'
<skwashd> what timezone is RoAkSoAx in?
<Rhonda> persia: Is there anything more we can/should do for bug #539061?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539061 in pgadmin3 "Please sync pgadmin3 1.10.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539061
 * persia makes minor noises about highlighting for general questions
<persia> Rhonda: Oh, not general at all.
<persia> No, there should be nothing else required.  It just needs an archive-admin to do something.
<persia> We were in beta-freeze through friday, so I suspect there's a backlog, and it ought get hit in the next day or two.
<persia> Yeah, 134 outstanding sync requests to process.
 * persia hopes native-source-sync comes for lucid+1 to avoid this sort of thing
<Rhonda> Thanks.
<skwashd> persia: when is RoAkSoAx likely to be around?
<persia> skwashd: LP claims UTC-4 is the right timezone.  I'm not sure of daily schedules :)
<persia> But it's 6:30 there now, so maybe soon, maybe in ~12 hours.
<persia> (assuming LP has the correct timezone)
<skwashd> ok ... and i should be waiting here for him/her?
<persia> Or try to catch some other time.  I wouldn't recommend doing nothing but watching joins/parts waiting for a specific nick :)
<skwashd> i will look back in here from time to time
<persia> But as RoAkSoAx has self-assigned the bug and has upload rights to the package, I presume that's the best contact to move forward.
<Laney> or use an asynchronous communication edium
<skwashd> thanks for the help
<persia> Laney: What, like email?
<Laney> that would be an example :)
<Laney> I need to get a better 'm' key
<skwashd> i find irc is usually more efficient at sorting stuff out
<skwashd> but if he isn't around by the time i'm going to bed i'll email him
<skwashd> now i have figured out who roaksoax is too :)
 * Laney moans about changelog verbosity (lack thereof)
<slytherin> Laney: You can not complain about both in same sentence. :-)
<Laney> I *want* verbosity, and I'm not getting it!
<Rhonda> slytherin: One can, if one is meant cynical. :)
<Rhonda> One of my alltime favorites is "New Upstream version (closes: #1, #2, #3, #4, #5)
<slytherin> he he
<azeem_> that was the second upload of dpkg in 93?
<Laney> Ha, Closes: is young compared to dpkg
<Rhonda> azeem_: I was rather refering to the fact that none of those bugs were about "there's a new upstream version".
<duanedesign> what is the 'Ubuntu delta'?
<skwashd> persia: now i feel like a real idiot ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glusterfs/+bug/531545
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 531545 in glusterfs "[FFe] Please sync glusterfs 3.0.2 from debian testing" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nigelb> nixternal: thank you for the offer to help with patch review :)  I'd greatly appreciate if you hung around there and helped the new contributors deal with some of the more difficult doubts.  Currently, only persia is very active there :)
<MTecknology> nigelb: isn't persia active everywhere somebody might need help? :P
<nigelb> MTecknology: oh yes.  I was just looking to give him a break :)
<persia`> skwashd: Always wise to check all bugs in a package :)
<abogani> Anyone could review my merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/avrdude/avrdude.fix-529444/+merge/21640 , thanks!
<lfaraone> nhandler: does http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-debian/current/changelog#versionversion0.1.15 read as something that requires a FFe? 0.1.15 of this library is required to fix a RC bug in debtorrent (and apply a bunch of other fixes in that upload)
<james_w> lfaraone: if that is pulled in then there will be some work required on rdeps to use the new module name
<james_w> simple stuff though
<james_w> plus, we should have 0.1.16 if we want to update
<lfaraone> james_w: so it's not as simple as a sync request, I take it?
<nigelb> nixternal: can you pop by in #ubuntu-reviews when you get the time :)
 * DktrKranz grumbles at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41622655/ggcov_0.8.1-1_0.8.1-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<james_w> nhandler: I hear rumours that groundcontrol is currently broken by LP changes, do we still want to sync it?
<abogani> Anyone could review my merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/avrdude/avrdude.fix-529444/+merge/21640 , thanks!
<james_w> Laney: apparently you cannot upload haskell-zip-archive, which seems odd to me
<Laney> say what?
<Laney> Did I do a sync request?
<james_w> ah, because it's NEW, my mistake
<Laney> heh
<Laney> actually there was a new version of that uploaded just today
<Laney> if you haven't already done it, we should wait for that
<Laney> james_w: ^^^^^
<Laney> (I dunno if your archive tools can see it yet)
<james_w> I haven't asked it to sync yet
<Laney> let's wait
<Laney> I'll set it to incomplete
<hyperair> does anyone here use a usb keyboard with a notebook?
<Laney> yes
<hyperair> Laney: using lucid?
<Laney> yep
<hyperair> Laney: okay, when you plug in your notebook, is your key-repeat different from your notebook's key-repeat?
<hyperair> the key repeat rate
<Laney> i haven't noticed that
<Laney> remind me tomorrow and i'll look
<hyperair> mine is set pretty high. then when i plug in the external keyboard, the key repeat rate gets really slow
<hyperair> i have to disable and re-enable it in the keyboard preferences
<hyperair> (in karmic)
<Legendario> Is the debian merge valid for universe too?
<Legendario> there is a software in universe I would like to be updated but packages.ubuntu.com says it will be kept the same version for lucid, although debian testing brings the last version
 * abogani waves
<abogani> I bother you for two reasons:
<abogani> 1) Again I have a package that is built perfectly locally but not on PPA (seems that it didn't able to find included headers). What is the best way to "replicate" buildd build process? Simple dpkg-buildpackage and pbuilder don't seems be the right tools. Do you have some suggestions?
<abogani> 2) Anyone could review my merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/avrdude/avrdude.fix-529444/+merge/21640?
<abogani> Thanks!
<geser> Legendario: what package did you look at?
<geser> abogani: have you a build log from PPA at hand?
<Legendario> geser asunder
<abogani> geser: Sure: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41621441/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.simavr_1.0a1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> Legendario: if you get a FeatureFreeze exception, the new version could be synced to lucid.
<Legendario> geser, and how to do that?
<geser> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<geser> Legendario: ^^
<abogani> geser: I really appreciated your help (this isn't first time that you help me) but Do you know if there is a way to replicate "buildd"? In this way I can investigate for my own and stop to bother you every times.
<abogani> sbuild perhaps?
<abogani> or what?
<Legendario> geser, but besides that, how do things usually work? Which are the repos merged automatically from debian? Is universe included?
<geser> abogani: sbuild or pbuilder, both should work. If only one works or fails, you seem to have found a special bug
<abogani> geser: I tried pbuilder but it always fail because it don't able to satisfy dependencies.
<geser> Legendario: yes, till the DebianImportFreeze all unmodified packages get synced from Debian (for Lucid this was syncing with Debian testing and the deadline was Feb 11th). After that date and till FeatureFreeze, a sync has to be requested manually. And after FeatureFreeze some more checks and if necessary exceptions are needed too.
<geser> abogani: have you universe enabled in your pbuilder?
<abogani> geser: Ouch. No.
<geser> that's a common error when someone setups a pbuilder for the first time
<Legendario> geser, so i must think this version got to debian testing after the freeze date?
<abogani> geser: I already know to be stupid! :-) Do you have some RTFM for me?
<geser> Legendario: yes, it got to testing on 2010-03-02 (see http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/asunder.html)
<geser> abogani: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe%20support is one way to enable universe support
<abogani> geser: Do you have a name? So in this way I can write a memo for offer to you a glass of chianti... :-)
<Legendario> geser, thanks a lot. I'll take a look at the ffe wiki
<geser> abogani: look at my LP page :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~geser
<hyperair> james_w: thanks for syncing banshee =)
<hyperair> 1.5.6 is out, and on its way to debian, by the way =\
<abogani> geser: Ohh!
<Legendario> geser, to the ffe, do I have to make the package myself or should I just point the debian package?
<abogani> geser: Could you do something for my merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/avrdude/avrdude.fix-529444/+merge/21640 ?
<paissad> guys, if you download a package from git, knowing that i would like to append the revision number to the package, how can you retreive the revision from git ?
<paissad> for svn, i use to do "svn log -q -r HEAD $url)
<paissad> But with git, i'm a little bit confused !
<geser> abogani: I'm currently busy with other things, but your branch is listed on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html for needed sponsoring.
<highvoltage> How do I make plymouth run in dry mode so that I can test a theme?
<arand> I'm trying to "apt-get source poppler-utils=0.12.4-0ubuntu1.1~ppa1" (ppa:arand/poppler), this being an older version than currently in repos. But this gives: E: Ignore unavailable version... _?_
<james_w> do you have a deb-src line for that PPA?
<arand> Ah, *facepalm
<anzenketh> I am trying to use dh_installinit to package over multiple init scripts but it is only doing one.
<arand> Annoying that add-apt-repository doesn't auto-add it..
<nhandler> james_w: I had not heard that. Do you have a link to a bug?
<james_w> no, 'fraid not
<james_w> bug 527978 I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527978 in groundcontrol "Launchpad now using openid breaks login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527978
<MTecknology> How is this for making a watch file?   http://projects.l3ib.org/lal/files/ lal-(.*)\.tar\.gz debian debian/orig-tar.sh
<Rhonda> MTecknology: Would that actually work? debian/orig-tar.sh won't have execute permissions I would guess?
<MTecknology> Rhonda: I don't completely understand how the watch file works, what is that part for?
<Rhonda> It's covered in man uscan, but first two are URL and pattern, optional third is version and fourth an action to call.
<Rhonda> Never actually used different things than debian and uupdate in there so you might just want to experiment a bit.
<MTecknology> Rhonda: thanks, just tried it out and that's pretty cool how it checks and downloads the latest
<MTecknology> My make file builds and installs but I want to separate it into two packages so  %:  dh $@  probably won't work - i'm guessing. If the makefile has install targets I was told I have no reason for package.install files. How am I supposed to handle this?
<MTecknology> I know I could easily just build two binaries and install them in one package but I'd rather do something harder and that installs less on the users system if they don't want it
<RAOF> MTecknology: The tiny dh rules file will work just fine for multi-binary packages; you need package.install files.
<RAOF> MTecknology: There are two reasons to have package.install files - (1) Because upstream's build system doesn't provide an appropriate install target, or (2) because you only want to take particular pieces of what upstream's install target does.  Multi-binary packages fall into the latter.
<RAOF> (There may be more reasons for .install files that I've not thought of in that list)
<MTecknology> ok, thanks :D
<MTecknology> makes perfect sense why he said that then too
<MTecknology> RAOF: so adding .install and .manpages files means that anything used in those files will be used instead of what's in the make install section?
<RAOF> MTecknology: No.  You want to check out “man dh_install”, as dh_install is what reads the .install files.  Basically, for multi-binary packages, “make install” gets redirected to a debian/tmp directory, which you then need to use .install files to copy the relevant bits to your packages.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> RAOF: I love how when I started packaging things it felt like there was about a 90 deg learning curve - now that I know a tiny little bit I feel like it's only ~80deg now :)
<RAOF> It's quite intuitive after you've spent time familiarising yourself with it :)
<MTecknology> My problem is that I'm adding features to somebody elses code, writing make files from scratch, doing the debian/ stuff, learning about LP packaging, trying to understand the processes, and all with no background before I started :P
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-23
<facundobatista> Hi all!
<facundobatista> I'm packaging a game for debian/ubuntu
<facundobatista> I have a lintian warning that I can not get rid of: manpage-has-bad-whatis-entry usr/share/man/man6/typuspocus.6.gz
<facundobatista> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399614/
<facundobatista> it tells me that "Each manual page should start with a "NAME" section"
<facundobatista> however, if I check the man format ("man 7 man"), it says that
<facundobatista>         The first command in a man page (after comment lines, that is, lines that start with .\") should be
<facundobatista>               .TH title section date source manual
<facundobatista> my man page is so far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399612/
<facundobatista> help? thanks!
<MTecknology> OT- By chance - any of you happen to know JCL that wouldn't mind a little query?
<xcrunner> can anyone help me with my wireless
<wgrant> [A/win 3
<fabrice_sp> Hi. My membership to u-u-s is about to expire, and I was looking for a way to explicitly apply to Ubuntu Sponsors Team (u-s-t?), but I can't. Should I be added by an admin to u-s-t? Or quit first from u-u-s?
<persia> fabrice_sp: I'll add you to ubuntu-sponsors
<fabrice_sp> thanks persia!
<GhostOnline> Does anyone know what the license requirements are for new packages (as stated in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Guideline Criteria for New Package Inclusion, under Maintenance review)?
<persia> GhostOnline: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch!
<ajmitch> how are you?
<anzenketh> how do I use dh_installinit  to install 2 init scripts called manualy with a nostart option
<anzenketh> I think it is dh_installinit --no-start --name=name --name=name2
<anzenketh> with the files in debian folder with pkg.name.init and pkg.name2.init am I right?
<facundobatista> Hi all!
<facundobatista> I'm packaging a game for debian/ubuntu
<facundobatista> I have a lintian warning that I can not get rid of: manpage-has-bad-whatis-entry usr/share/man/man6/typuspocus.6.gz
<facundobatista> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399614/
<facundobatista> it tells me that "Each manual page should start with a "NAME" section"
<facundobatista> however, if I check the man format ("man 7 man"), it says that
<facundobatista>         The first command in a man page (after comment lines, that is, lines that start with .\") should be
<facundobatista>               .TH title section date source manual
<facundobatista> my man page is so far: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399612/
<facundobatista> help? thanks!
<jcfp> facundobatista: try removing the space from "Typus Pocus" in the NAME line
<facundobatista> jcfp, you mean, between both words?
<jcfp> yup
<facundobatista> jcfp, but that's the name! or should I be used the command there? "typuspocus"?
<jcfp> try if it works first
<facundobatista> jcfp, ok
<jcfp> since the 'bad-whatis-entry' lintian error suggests this line is off somehow
<facundobatista> jcfp, yes! without the space it worked
<jcfp> facundobatista: good :)  you could try if putting quotes around it is accepted, if you really want the space in there anyway
<facundobatista> jcfp, ok
<facundobatista> jcfp, I tried with "\ ", and it didn't work
<facundobatista> quotes around didn't work
<jcfp> no spaces it is, then
<jcfp> :p
<facundobatista> jcfp, thank you! I finally put the command, not the name, to not be misleading
<facundobatista> jcfp, good enough for the first version of my first package :)
<pmcenery> Hi Motu's. I'm looking for a bit of advice...
<persia> What sort?
<pmcenery> I've packaged ipheth <http://giagio.com/wiki/moin.cgi/iPhoneEthernetDriver> for Debian, and its in my PPA. I really wanted it to be uploaded to Debian where I will maintain it
<pmcenery> but... I'm struggling for a Debian sponsor. There are loads of users of the PPA package, and I was really hoping to make it in time for a lucid sync from Debian.
<persia> You've already missed the deadline for that by a month or so.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule lists 18th February as FeatureFreeze
<directhex> let's see this PPA. i'm curious how you packaged it
<pmcenery> My lack of a sponsor in Debian is starting to make this look unlikely now. I guess what I need to find out is... Are there any potential Debian sponsors here, or secondly... I'd like to find a sponsor here to go straight into Ubuntu.
<nigelb> well, it won't go into lucid, but you can try for lucid+1 in about 2 months
<pmcenery> Here is the Debian master pakage VCS http://github.com/pmcenery/ipheth-debian
<directhex> pmcenery, any responsible sponsor will want to verify that the package works for themselves, so you're looking for a DD/MOTU who also owns an iphone
<persia> And while there is a procedure for getting it into Ubuntu directly, at this point in the development cycle, all such requests are ignored, so it's better to keep hunting a Debian sponsor.
<directhex> oh, dkms. i approve
<pmcenery> and my PPA is https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<directhex> (i approve of using dkms, but don;t have an iphone so won't sponsor it)
<pmcenery> Yeh... I know... its a tall ask, isnt it... Although... its the last piece of the puzzle in terms of iphones that would in my view be worth an exception
<pmcenery> Ive spent a lot of time on it, and its my second Debian package, so I'm pretty sure anyone who does test it will be able to upload - without any changes
<pmcenery> I do have a Debian mentor, but they are a little busy at the moment.
<pmcenery> Is there anyone here who owns an iphone?
<pmcenery> And... has a subscription with tethering built into the contract...
<nigelb> why is your package in a git hub instead of debian-mentors?  its easier to get mentors there mostly
<directhex> pmcenery, a cursory examination of the package looks sensible, but like i said, i'm not going to sponsor untested
<pmcenery> Thanks persia. I will keep at it on the Debian front. I'll file a sync request with exception as soon as it makes it in...
<pmcenery> Its on Debian mentors too...
<pmcenery> I maintain the VCS for it on github with my other package (slimrat)
<nigelb> ah, okay
<pmcenery> I should complete my DM before the end of the year, which will help... It can be a nightmare finding a sponsor, but I understand... who would put their name to something they cant test
<pmcenery> Thanks for your time guys, I'll push on with my Debian mentor in the mean time...
<james_w> Laney: doth you have the ability to edit the status of this merge proposal now? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arky/ubuntu/lucid/dots/fix-541721/+merge/21759
<Laney> james_w: yeah, I am all powerful once again
<james_w> woop
<james_w> thanks
<Laney> thank *you*
<james_w> Laney: could you mark that one as merged, just to make sure that there isn't anything silly going on
<james_w> it is in fact merged
<Laney> I did it
<james_w> thanks
<kilian_> hello, I am trying to create a .deb for a python program i've written and am getting errors from debhelper (specifically, that a file my setup.py copies into /usr/local/bin isn't a directory, which indeed, it isn't). this channel is linked to under the python packaging wiki article, but where can i best ask this question?
<POX> #debian-python @ OFTC (but we require to maintain your package in Debian)
<POX> guys there will tell you to use --prefix=/usr
<kilian_> and for 'general' debhelper help? (it's a python program i wrote myself, nothing to do with debian packages)
<POX> here I guess (or #debian-mentors)
<Laney> there's #ubuntu-packaging for non distro packages
<Laney> ...I think that's what it's for
<kilian_> hah
<kilian_> ok, i'll ask there. thanks! :)
<Riddell> ScottL: ping
<Riddell> ScottL: is ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme ment to be empty?
<Elbrus> bug 521818 is waiting for a sponsor for already quite some time. Anybody willing to apply the debdiff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521818 in winff "Winff startup warning about access violation and possible data corruption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521818
<Elbrus> or any idea what to do to have somebody look at it?
<kees> why is planet.u.c's rss feed empty?
<\sh> kees, http://beta.feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?url=http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml <- eventual because of this?
<wrapster> does all the pkgs listed out in the Depends: section be configured one after another in the same order specified or in random order..?
<wrapster> Eg: Depends: a, b, c --> 'a' will be first, 'b' next and 'c' later..?or any order?
<kees> \sh: yeah, looks like Collin Pruitt's feed is hosed?
<kees> hm
<\sh> kees, yes...
<kees> oh, no, his feed is fine.  planet is hosed
<kees> http://feeds.feedburner.com/HellowsBlog
<ajmitch> last update I see in google reader is an hour ago on planet ubuntu
<Pici> Yes, and thats the same item thats listed at the top of the xml feed.. hmm
<Pici> So... there isn't anything wrong? Or are things other than greader failing to parse?
<psusi> if I checkout a bzr branch from lp, make a local branch from that, make several changes across several commits to that branch, then push that branch back to the first one, then push that one back to launchpad... will the history on lp show that I made each distinct commit in my local branch or one big commit?
<swoody> I need some help - this is my first time trying to build a .deb package. When I run debuild, I get this output: http://pastebin.com/Ywv5YABE
<Rhonda> swoody: Can you also pastebin the first entry of debian/changelog?
<swoody> Rhonda: I don't have a changelog in my debian/ folder. There is a ChangeLog with the package I downloaded?
<Rhonda> If you don't have a debian/changelog then debuild won't be able to build the package.
<swoody> ah, that may make a bit of difference
<swoody> let me try mv'ing ChangeLog...
<Rhonda> Erm …
<Rhonda> That's upstream's changelog, not the debian changelog.
<swoody> ok, so I have to create a debian changelog here then?
<Rhonda> I think you are missing fundamental basics for creating a Debian package - and I fear this is not the channel for that kind of help.
 * Rhonda . o O ( but I might be wrong on that :) )
<swoody> well you're probably right ;) This is my first attempt to play around with building a .deb (just for learning, not uploading/submitting this anywhere)
<micahg> swoody: #ubuntu-packaging would be the place for help with that then
<swoody> thanks micahg :)
<ScottL> Riddell, how do you mean?
<Riddell> ScottL: what did I ask again?
<popey> 17:42:11 < Riddell> ScottL: is ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme ment to be empty?
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> ScottL: the package is empty
<Riddell> it only has a postinst and postrm script
<Riddell> is that what's indended?
<Riddell> intended
<ScottL> well not really but to fit it into the ubuntustudio-look package that is what i did
<ScottL> it uses the -look python configure to copy the theme into place
<ScottL> the postint and postrm handle adding and removing the theme
<lfaraone> james_w: hm. bzr merge-upstream raised hell when I attempted to merge in the upstream tarball which contained a debian/ directory. Is that a bug, should I repack the upstream tarball, etc...
<james_w> lfaraone: please file a bug, I can't tell from that summary
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-24
<davidsansome> I uploaded a package to revu about 20 minutes ago but it hasn't shown up on the list yet - does it take a little while or have I probably done something stupid with gpg keys?
<RAOF> davidsansome: There is a certain processing time (I'm not sure how long), but do you have a sponsor / FFe / etc lined up for that package?  Lucid is frozen for new packages, so it's likely to sit there until at least after the Lucid release.
<davidsansome> RAOF: I'm in no particular hurry to get it in, I suppose it's fine if it waits until after Lucid
<psusi> how do I take a trunk and release it as an initial ppa?
<_Andrew> Is there anyone I can talk to about packaging up something for Lucid? I want to see this package upgraded to 1.7.0 stable ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ogre/1.6.4.dfsg1-1 ) however it looks like it's just imported from debian with no ubuntu maintainer?
<_Andrew> Actually maybe ubuntu-release is a better place for this..
<persia> _Andrew: You'd really want to see it upgraded in Debian first.
<_Andrew> Shouldn't the libogremain packages have a virtual package for the latest version? I see two different versions available in lucid because of dependencies on them.
<persia> That mostly just needs cleanup on the depending packages.
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> wow
<Laney> Jack sense now works on my Macbook
 * Laney hugs crimsun 
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between cowdancer and pbuilder?
<hyperair> cowdancer and pbuilder are like apples and oranges
<hyperair> you can't compare them.
<shadeslayer> ive already read the wiki,but it doesnt cover the differnces
<hyperair> you want to compare cowbuilder and pbuilder
<shadeslayer> hyperair: hmmm
<hyperair> cowdancer uses copy-on-write.
<hyperair> and cowbuilder uses cowdancer
<shadeslayer> hyperair: whats that?
<hyperair> hmm how to explain..
<shadeslayer> hyperair: in english :P
<hyperair> okay, you know how pbuilder tarballs your chroot, then unpacks it during build?
<ari-tczew> is it right channel for asking about SRU?
<shadeslayer> hyperair: yeah
<hyperair> ari-tczew: #ubuntu-devel i think
<ari-tczew> ok
<hyperair> shadeslayer: right, cowbuilder basically cp -l's everything so you get a hardlink of every file.
<hyperair> shadeslayer: and cowdancer encapsulates everything (like fakeroot) to make sure that whenever you write, the file is copied away
<hyperair> and the copy modified
<hyperair> so your original remains intact
<shadeslayer> hyperair: ah so it kinda makes a copy of everything and then in the end you get 2 things,the original stuff and the modified one
<shadeslayer> hyperair: whereas pbuilder modifies the original one
<hyperair> shadeslayer: it doesn't make a copy if you reads.
<hyperair> i mean
<hyperair> if you do reads alone
<hyperair> it doesn't make a copy
<hyperair> that's why it's called copy-on-write
<hyperair> when you start writing, a copy is made so that the original is untouched
<hyperair> and pbuilder's "original" is a tarball.
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> i think ive got some idea....
<hyperair> okay, think about it this way...
<shadeslayer> hyperair: ok well here comes the next stupid question,which is better :P
<shadeslayer> hyperair: sure go on
<hyperair> what pbuilder does is like.. tar -xzf sometarball.tar.gz, cd sometarball, edit edit edit, purge.
<shadeslayer> ok..
<hyperair> what cowbuilder does is like.. it listens to your write() calls
<hyperair> and chmod
<hyperair> and stuff that modifies things
<shadeslayer> and copy edit write
<hyperair> right
<shadeslayer> got it!
<shadeslayer> hyperair: ok so your right they cant be compared :P
<hyperair> so your first write() will cause cp fileA tmp/fileA, and redirect writes to tmp/fileA. subsequent reads will read from tmp/fileA
<shadeslayer> and it really depends on your pref. which is better
<hyperair> well yes
<hyperair> each comes with pros and cons
<shadeslayer> hyperair: cowdancer probably takes more time to build a package...
<shadeslayer> hyperair: oh btw how do i get pbuilder to keep the cache? like while creating the pbuilder tarball
<hyperair> pbuilder: it uses tarballs, so when you're not building things, you will use very little space. if you have multiple pbuilder environments, this is wonderful.
<hyperair> cowbuilder: it does not compress when inactive, so you get larger storage
<shadeslayer> hmm
<hyperair> pbuilder: it unpacks the tarball at the beginning of the build, this causes tremendous I/O, and on some filesystems, can cause your system to lock up until it's done.
<hyperair> cowbuilder: cp -l everything. that should take a few seconds, or less for preparing. lets you get straight to the job.
<hyperair> as for during-compilation... i don't think there is much difference.
<hyperair> compilations generally create new files, rather than modifying existing files.
<hyperair> copy-on-write does not apply to creation of new files, because there was nothing to copy in the first place.
<shadeslayer> ohh... ok
<shadeslayer> so basicaly cowbuilder makes links to these files like you said earlier
<hyperair> cowbuilder is an alternative to sbuild that uses a pbuilder interface (so it's easier to configure, and doesn't require you to create an LVM partition per chroot)
<hyperair> yeah. hard links.
<hyperair> i suppose you know what hard links are, right?
<shadeslayer> yeah of course
<hyperair> so it makes hard links, so new files and stuff mv'd into place will not affect the original
<hyperair> rm'd things also don't affect original
<hyperair> but chmod/chown, and write will
<shadeslayer> nice
<hyperair> so it will encapsulate those and force a copy to be made
<shadeslayer> ahh.. ok i get it :D
<shadeslayer> hyperair: thanks for the info
<hyperair> np =)
<hyperair> shadeslayer: by the way, hard links are just the way cowdancer implements copy-on-write. there are copy-on-write filesystems around like btrfs. i expect that to be quite cool when it gets stable (it's cool enough already like this)
<hyperair> and then there's also unionfs which is another implementation of copy-on-write, one which pretends to be a filesystem.
<hyperair> i think it's now superseded by aufs2 or something
<shadeslayer> yeah ive heard of those
<hyperair> you could probably implement a better cowdancer using unionfs =p
<hyperair> there are places where cowdancer complains about stuff being not implemented
<hyperair> like flock and stuff
<hyperair> i don't really bother -- it shouldn't matter, i think.
<hyperair> i maintain a complete ubuntu mirror on my campus so if my chroots get messed up i can always re-create them in a matter of minutes
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> takes about a hour here
<lfaraone> How often are the debian bzr branches updated? I want to merge in some changes off a just-uploaded package from Debian.
<Laney> lfaraone: I believe you can import-dsc to the debian branch locally
<hyperair> shadeslayer: it takes well over an hour for debian ;-)
<lfaraone> Laney: yes, but I read that's discouraged against since it can mess up future merges, no?
<Laney> I dunno
<hyperair> shadeslayer: i can also dist-upgrade to the next ubuntu version in a matter of an hour or so (more time spent on I/O than downloading)
<hyperair> use teh git. and git import-dsc =D
<lfaraone> Laney: "This import functionality is very convenient, but due to the nature of Bazaar it is not a good idea to do this more than once. If there are two contributors to a package, and they both do the import independently then they will find it difficult to merge between themselves, as the two branches are not related in Bazaar's eyes. "
<lfaraone> (per http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/normal.html)
<james_w> lfaraone: what package?
<shadeslayer> hyperair: nice
<hyperair> ;-)
<shadeslayer> hyperair: i guess it pays to have a server close by...
<shadeslayer> ill probably setup a local ubuntu server when i start earning :D
<shadeslayer> so itll be my personal clone of the entire ubuntu repos :D
<hyperair> shadeslayer: well yeah. it pays to weasel your way into your university's open source society and use their resources and authority to start an ubuntu server ;-)
<hyperair> shadeslayer: the hard disks were donated by the ubuntu-sg loco
<shadeslayer> hyperair: i proposed setting up a server in my uni... they shot it down :D
<shadeslayer> ubuntu server i mean
<hyperair> shadeslayer: well, you need to be more influential than just an ordinary student ;-)
<shadeslayer> they run a OS X and a windows server
<shadeslayer> hyperair: hehe.. i guess so...
<hyperair> shadeslayer: i had support from the teacher advisors of the society, as well as some laboratories which use ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> hyperair: nice.. everything my uni uses is MS.. and more MS
<hyperair> shadeslayer: couple that with the fact that we started underground (we got permission from one of the labs to use their port 80 and mod_proxy to reverse-proxy stuff from a certain domain name into our server)
<shadeslayer> hyperair: heck.. they use a C++ compiler from the 90's
<hyperair> shadeslayer: it's the same here =p
<shadeslayer> hyperair: borland turbo C++ ?
<hyperair> shadeslayer: some labs use ubuntu, but most labs use windows. and a lot of them use windows-only software.
<lfaraone> james_w: autokey.
<hyperair> shadeslayer: okay, that's sad.
<shadeslayer> hyperair: i bet that all ports apart from 8080 are blocked
<shadeslayer> hyperair: dont ask....
<hyperair> shadeslayer: i requested a DMZ. port 80 was opened, and they claim it's a DMZ.
<hyperair> just port 80
<shadeslayer> hyperair: good thing my isp just bumped my speed to 70 KBps for free
<hyperair> good god.
<hyperair> ooh nice
<shadeslayer> hyperair: yeah it actually came as a shock...
<hyperair> shadeslayer: my ISP did that once.
<shadeslayer> hyperair: http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/about+bharti+airtel/Bharti+Airtel/Media+Centre/
<hyperair> shadeslayer: then they realized their mistake after a few months and dropped the speed again =(
<shadeslayer> hyperair: thankfully its not a mistake :D
<shadeslayer> hyperair: oh its this one actually : http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/About%20Bharti%20Airtel/bharti+airtel/media+centre/bharti+airtel+news/telemedia/pg-airtel-breaks-the-speed-barrier
<hyperair> cool =\
<hyperair> i want =(
<shadeslayer> hyperair: i was actually thinking of switching ISP's :D
<shadeslayer> but not after this :D
<james_w> lfaraone: yeah, launchpad currently has to mirror the package for it to be imported to bzr
<hyperair> shadeslayer: over here we have a few small-time ISPs which suck, and one major ISP which sucks less.
<hyperair> shadeslayer: needless to say, they have a monopoly, and continue to suck like hell due to lack of competition =.=
<lfaraone> james_w: okay. what's the replication lag currently?
<shadeslayer> hyperair: hehe... looks like LP has a full work load : https://launchpad.net/builders
<james_w> lfaraone: dunno
<shadeslayer> wth... only 4 builders online :D
<james_w> it's LP-internal
<lfaraone> james_w: I take it that I was correct in my understanding that I shouldn't just import the dsc, right?
<james_w> lfaraone: you can, but it won't reflect history quite how you would like
<lfaraone> james_w: so you'd advise against it.
<james_w> generally, yes
<shadeslayer> ah nice...
<lfaraone> (at this point I'd need to get a FFe for a NUV, not sure it that'd fly, but the changes made in the NUV have been well tested for a while now in PPA and elsewhere)
<shadeslayer> no errors in creating the pbuilder
<psusi> hrm... when viewing the bzr branch on lp it recognizes my name on the initial import that I did via lp and hyperlinks it to my lp home page... but the subsequent commits that I did with bzr push from my machine it does not recognize my username and hyperlink... why?
<cody-somerville> psusi, you need to do a bzr whoami
<psusi> cody-somerville: and?
<cody-somerville> set your name and username.
<persia> Isn't it bzr lp-login or something?
<psusi> ohh... ok, so the full name and email have to match exactly?  I see...
<psusi> you'd think it would figure it out when I push and it logs in with my ssh key
<cody-somerville> you don't commit when you push, how could it know?
<cody-somerville> What if you merge in someone elses branch? Should it just assume all those commits someone else made are yours too?
<cody-somerville> persia, no, thats for pushing to launchpad and has nothing to do with commits.
<psusi> well then bzr launchlad-login should probably figure it out ;)
<cody-somerville> Probably not.
<cody-somerville> lp-login only sets the username used when connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net
<psusi> why not?  it's authenticating to lp using your ssh key, it seems a good place to check that your bzr whoami matches lp
<cody-somerville> psusi, :) I'm sure they'd appreciate a patch then.
<psusi> is there a bzr version of cherrypick?
<lfaraone> persia: re bug 511502 in dvi2ps, can't we just sync over -3 from Debian? looks like it includes the patch for TexXLive2009, and it builds from source on my machine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511502 in xdvik-ja "TeXLive 2009 transition: libkpathsea5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511502
<persia> lfaraone: That would be great.
<lfaraone> persia: okay, -3 is still in Unstable, but it works fine afaict.
<persia> lfaraone: Could you open a new bug for that, and unassign me from the transitoin bug?
<lfaraone> persia: in progress :)
<persia> I've those three packages locally, and fiddle with them when I have time, but I'll admit to not having as much as I'd like :)
<persia> Thanks!
<lfaraone> persia: bug 546113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546113 in dvi2ps "Sync dvi2ps 4.1j-3 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546113
<persia> lfaraone: "ubuntu-sponsors" please :)  The ubuntu-*-sponsors groups are going away.
<lfaraone> persia: so I should set the transition bug to "in progress" assigning me?
<lfaraone> or assinging nobody?
<lfaraone> persia: mk. tell requestsync that :P
<persia> lfaraone: It's been done.  Which requestsync are you running?  Maybe an old one?
<lfaraone> persia: karmic.
<lfaraone> persia: 2.10.53ubuntu3
<persia> lfaraone: upgrade :)
<lfaraone> persia: backports anybody
<persia> No point.  It's post-beta, so it's best to be testing on a live system :)
<lfaraone> persia: can I subscribe ubuntu-release to bug 546139 even though I haven't prepared the merge yet? (I'm waiting for the release to be imported into LP bzr)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546139 in autokey "Merge 0.61.5-1 into Ubuntu Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546139
<persia> I wouldn't subscribe them until you have something for them to review.
<stas> hi guys, i'm trying to patch a package that had no patches before
<stas> so I followed this page
<stas> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-patches
<stas> but I got some errors like this
<stas> diff: ./alpine-1.0+dfsg/.pc/maildir.patch/imap/src/osdep/unix/maildir.c: Permission denied
<stas> can you help me what I'm doing wrong
<stas> the error comes after I'm trying to dpkg-buildpackage -d -S
<stas> nvm solved
<napster> Hi all...
<napster> I'd like to do daily builds for VLC media player on PPA on launchpad. Can anyone help me to do this? I've the latest tarballs and build essentials with me
<stas> napster: the easies way to do that si to `fork` someones vlc deb sources, take the `debian` dir from there and use it to build your packages
<napster> stas, I'm a newbie. Me and most of my friend use vlc. I think it is helpful if I do this. Can you explain a little bit? How to 'fork'?
<stas> copy and modify it in case something doesn't work
<shadeslayer> hey whats the command to create a new debian/ folder with the new source format?
<stas> shadeslayer: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-dh_make
<hyperair> dh_make && echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format =p
<shadeslayer> stas: thanks
<napster> stas, I've 'apt-get source vlc' and copied the debian/ to the latest source tarball from vlc(git)
<shadeslayer> hyperair: =p is a part of the command?
<hyperair> no it's an emoticon
<hyperair> :-P
<shadeslayer> hyperair: ah i thought so :D
<hyperair>  ;-)
<napster> stas, But debuild -S returns errors. How can I fix this : http://pastebin.com/xP30KSME
<shadeslayer> napster: you probably want #ubuntu-packaging
<stas> napster: first you have to update the changelog
<stas> get some docs
<stas> it will help you a lot
<napster> ah... ok :(
<shadeslayer> napster: just browse manpages online : manpages.ubuntu.com
<napster> ok
<shadeslayer> README.debian and README.source can be deleted right?
<shadeslayer> theyre not that imp. i mean
<shadeslayer> theres a readme of the package in the source dir though..
<ari-tczew> I'm working on switch package to 3.0 quilt format and I;m reading http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#FAQ ; what's the different between quilt and native package?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: native packages are ones that are specific to debian with no upstream, like apt
<ari-tczew> nigelb, thanks!
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: quilt is a patching system
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I know
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: ah.. then both of them are quite different :P
<ari-tczew> ;]
<nigelb> shadeslayer: he was just confused reading the wiki page
<ari-tczew> right
<shadeslayer> btw do i need to specify in the rules page that install foo.docbook or do i just leave foo.docbook in the debian/ folder and it will be automatically be picked up
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ah ok
<ari-tczew> what's a field in debian/control: Uploaders?
<siretart> ari-tczew: it doesn't really have a meaning in ubuntu. in debian, comaintainers are listed there
<EzraR> whats the proper way of dealing with translations, after I update a package the stuff I add isnt translated and gets thrown into the po files
<EzraR> lintain says to send a request to debian translaters but that seems rude
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with pbuilder :   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<shadeslayer> um i meant this error : http://pastebin.ca/1851718
<geser> shadeslayer: my guess is that you don't have universe enabled in your pbuilder
<shadeslayer> geser: would that be about it?
<akher0n> or karmic-backports (if you're using karmic)
<akher0n> at least the first package that's not found is in -backports
<shadeslayer> geser: akher0n lucid pbuilder
<shadeslayer> ok how do i enable those repos then?
<geser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe%20support
<shadeslayer> ah.. thanks
<shadeslayer> geser: should i add this to the top or the bottom?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<MTecknology> Is there any easy way to package a binary only closed source application? - like truecrypt
<geser> like any other package but you can probably skip the compilation state
<MTecknology> geser: I'm guessing it's been done - truecrypt
<kitta1652> Hello.
<kitta1652> I need help with an Avaahi related networking issue. I am in a situation where I do not have a DHCP server and need to use APIPA Addressing.
<kecsap>  hi all! I would like to push some new softwares to the multiverse repository. I am a newbie here and would like to be an Ubuntu developer. Is it the right process is the reviewing through REVU?
<kecsap> (for the new packages)
<cousteau> I find it very annoying the way "shared" numeric pads work on laptops, so I made a script that remaps all num pad keys to the numeric version, independently of whether the NumLock or shift are pressed or not
<cousteau> I find that it could be useful, so I've made a .deb with it, something useful I can do with it?
<cousteau> tried to follow the SponsorshipProcess wiki but got lost in the "report a bug" step
<cousteau> cause I don't know which package is this "bug" related to... all the X server?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-25
<MTecknology> I have an app that depends on the 'cal' command. is that in coreutils?
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/cal
<stgraber> bsdmainutils: /usr/bin/cal
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> thanks
<stgraber> np
<MTecknology> yay.. only 16hr remaining on my build...
<MTecknology> Would any of you be willing to check out the quality of my package?
<lifeless> is it a nwe package or a patch ?
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology/+archive/testapps/+sourcepub/1007081/+listing-archive-extra
<MTecknology> lifeless: new
<kb9vqf> So, does MOTU take care of libaprutil?
<lifeless> that will be ubuntu server/foundations
<kb9vqf> Thanks
<MTecknology> lifeless: my guess is that I don't really need to have bsdadminutils as a requirement for lal-cal, but without cal (provided by the package) the calendar is pretty garbled.
<lifeless> MTecknology: so there are three levels of requirements
<lifeless> must, should, could
<lifeless> decide which this is
<lifeless> then do one of
<lifeless> depends, recommends, suggests
<lifeless> to match
<MTecknology> lifeless: lal-cal won't function without 'cal' but it also won't break and die (which maybe it should)
<lifeless> I don't understand the difference
<MTecknology> lifeless: It uses cal to build the calendar displayed
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but I don't understand the difference between 'won't function' and 'won't break'
<lifeless> not functioning seems to be breaking, to me.
<MTecknology> it'll display the clock, the calendar will drop down, but the calendar output will be very garbled because there's no valid input - it won't crash though and you can still use it for time
<lifeless> does it look ok
<lifeless> or does it look shit
<MTecknology> shit
<lifeless> if it looks shit, its not working right
<MTecknology> should probably just have bsdadminutils as depends..
<lifeless> precisely
<MTecknology> which it already is :S
<MTecknology> :D*
<lifeless> MTecknology: remember that the purpose of package is to make the software work right
<lifeless> weak dependencies are only useful so far as they preserve that goal
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> lifeless: you see anything I did wrong?
<lifeless> I haven't looked
<MTecknology> oh
<lifeless> for new packages, please use REVU
<lifeless> it really helps
<MTecknology> lifeless: how should I submit that? (2.0-0ubuntu1) lucid
<lifeless> sure
<MTecknology> lol...
<MTecknology> lintian is complaining about not being able to check my standards version
<MTecknology> What should a copyright look like on a source code file?
<MTecknology> revu doesn't want to load for me..
<ajmitch> MTecknology: loads for me
<MTecknology> ajmitch: oh..
<MTecknology> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/revu.ubuntuwire.com/ <-- this is telling me it's down too :S
<ajmitch> it took a few seconds for me, so I'll see if there are some issues with it
<ajmitch> try now?
<MTecknology> woah errors :P
<MTecknology> ya, much faster
<MTecknology> ajmitch: thanks :)
<lifeless> persia: how does one query 'who can upload X'
 * ajmitch doesn't have time to check why, but too many DB connections open, I think
<ajmitch> lifeless: I think edit_acl.py from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/edit_acl.py can be used to list uploaders
<ajmitch> I can't recall if it will list the uploaders for a particular package
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 (it's a plymouth theme)
<IntuitiveNipple> Am I correct in thinking that subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors is all I need to do to get attention for a FFe bug-fix debdiff for a universe package which was auto-imported from Debian?
<AnAnt> IntuitiveNipple: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<AnAnt> IntuitiveNipple: for FFe, ubuntu-release should be subscribed
<IntuitiveNipple> I did read that but its not entirely clear
<IntuitiveNipple> it only talks about ubuntu-release in terms of the final week of development
<crimsun> IntuitiveNipple: ubuntu-sponsors
<crimsun> IntuitiveNipple: but, you could probably skip that step right now since you could just pass me the bug report #
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, I subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors!
<IntuitiveNipple> bug #546154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546154 in dmg2img "dmg2img crashed with SIGSEGV in convert_char8()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546154
<crimsun>   Uploading dmg2img_1.6.1-1ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
<crimsun> thanks for your contribution!
<IntuitiveNipple> Many thanks! So, if I fix a universe package in the future, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, not ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<crimsun> also, ubuntu-release isn't necessary at this time
<crimsun> correct
<IntuitiveNipple> ahh... it could be clearer on the Wiki ... I was worried about spamming the wrong teams
<AnAnt> crimsun: how about LP #543679 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<AnAnt> oh, I subscribed ubuntu-sponsors to it already
<crimsun> AnAnt: sorry, I'm chasing a pulse bug ATM
<AnAnt> ok
<crimsun> ugh, that is one nasty bug.
<crimsun> too bad there isn't an easy way to handle the surround/lfe/rear/center mess
<Adri2000> jdstrand: you synced the blobby package some time ago (bug #537015), but it's been rejected from NEW :/ and I don't know why nor who did tha
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537015 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync blobby 0.8-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537015
<Adri2000> +t
<siretart> bdrung: just curious, is there going to be a eclipse-cdt for lucid?
<siretart> or for the matter, for squeeze?
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<Daviey> A multiverse build failed, and i belive it was a hiccup with the buildd rather than an issue with package.  If i wanted a no change rebuild done, is it an AA or LP folk that i need to ask?
<dholbach> Daviey: any Ubuntu developer
<dholbach> Daviey: which package is it?
<dholbach> or link to the failed build
<dholbach> did you try to rebuild it locally? did that work?
<Daviey> dholbach: It failed satisfying depends on amd64 only, but the depends in the archive are identical to i386.
<bdrung> siretart: maybe
<kecsap>  hi all! I would like to push some new softwares to the multiverse repository. Is it the right process is the reviewing through REVU?
<siretart> kecsap: the right process is to find a sponsor. many reviewers find REVU helpful for reviewing package. What kind of new package do you propose for multiverse?
<kecsap> siretart: I packaged a programming sdk for Sony AIBO robot dogs (contains: cross-compiler gcc/mips, newlib and binutils/Sony Open-R binaries/Urbi SDK for AIBO). https://bugs.launchpad.net/aiboplus/+bug/546402
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546402 in aiboplus "[needs-packaging] Package Sony Open-R and Urbi SDK for AIBO" [Undecided,In progress]
<siretart> kecsap: oh, that sounds like pretty complex pieces of software packages
<siretart> kecsap: maybe a PPA is better suited for this?
<kecsap> siretart: https://launchpad.net/~csaba-kertesz/+archive/aiboplus :)
<kecsap> siretart: No, it is not that complex, because the Sony Open-R and the Urbi SDK is in binary form. Only the gcc/binutils/newlib is cross-compiled during package generation.
<kecsap> siretart: with some small packaging/cmake/script knowledge, it is easy to understand.
<directhex> StevenK, what're the chances of using your awesome archive-admin-day powers to allow the release-team-approved package with banshee ubuntu one music store support through NEW?
<directhex> kecsap, does the license allow redistribution of those binaries?
<kecsap> directhex, gcc/binutils/newlib is obviously ok, Open-R is freeware as stated in the source package, for Urbi parts, I contacted the Gostai who owns the software and their response was: "We have no problem
<kecsap> for you to distribute them through a debian/ubuntu package as long as you
<kecsap> provide the correct gostai and sony copyright infos."
<directhex> morning jeff
<jdub> hey :-)
<jdub> YokoZar: given taht you last touched ia32-libs, can i bug you about #534197 ? :-)
<jdub> oddly enough, directhex just reminded me about it (on twitter)
<directhex> oh, hang on... you're suggesting ti dlopens the 32-bit lib if it's there?
<jdub> directhex: yes
<directhex> let me boot my laptop & test
<jdub> directhex: now, that *might* just be AIR 2, but i'm pretty sure it's the case for the latest 1.5s as well
<jdub> (btw, AIR2 appears to run significantly better on linux)
<directhex> is it stable?
<jdub> it is robust enough for tweetdeck at least
<directhex> i don't think it works in 1.5.x btw
<jdub> i do not know about stable (not an AIR developer)
<directhex> i'm getting g-k-d issues, as i expected
<jdub> how did you add the gk libs?
<directhex> getlibs. i definitely have a gnome-keyring.so.0 in lib32
<jdub> you should have...
<jdub> jdub@sliver:~$ find /usr/lib32/ | grep keyring
<jdub> /usr/lib32/libgnome-keyring.so.0
<jdub> /usr/lib32/libgnome-keyring.so.0.1.1
<directhex> yeah
<directhex> installing the beta
<wgrant> For anyone that's interested: Karmic PPAs now accept the 3.0 formats.
<directhex> wgrant, really? awesome!
<directhex> jdub, nope, still no worky for me. How odd.
<jdub> directhex: i did a lot of cleaning between fail and success...
<jdub> directhex: perhaps prior air config/install makes it continue to use the socket interface?
<directhex> yes, wiping ~/.appdata seems to have done the trick
<jdub> aha
<jdub> wonder if that'll help with 1.5 too
<directhex> i can try a downgrade
<directhex> hm, yes. grr
<nigelb> when I'm already an ubuntu member, does applying to contributing developer really required?
<jdstrand> Adri2000: re blobby> that was a mistake which I have corrected
<geser> nigelb: no, as it would give you only an additional badge on your LP page (contributing developer is for granting membership through development contributions)
<nigelb> ah, so really, I can apply for MOTU when ready :)
<geser> sure
<nigelb> :)
<geser> you can even apply for MOTU without membership, contributing developer is for those who want a little recognition for their contributions on the path to MOTU
<nigelb> yes, the ones that can't apply to regional boards since all contributions are tech
<hyperair> all contributions are international ;-)
<nigelb> not about international, mostly regional boards tend to refer to dmb if all that a person has done is dev
<hyperair> yeah i figured as much
<nigelb> now to figure out why vlc build fails
<hyperair> use the source ;-)
<nigelb> I forgot to update chroot earlier, trying after update now
<yofel> hi, I'm not sure if I'm right here but, would it be better to fix bug 546220 in lucid by merging the package from unstable with an FFE, or should we just patch the lucid package at this point?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546220 in nginx "Include GeoIP support in nginx" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546220
<geser> yofel: as this sounds like a new feature, you need a FFE in either case. once you got a FFe you can merge it.
<yofel> makes sense, thx geser
<hyperair> Laney: you're running lucid, right? could you check if hal ships an initscript? /etc/init/hal.conf for example
<Laney> hyperair: i don't see anything
<hyperair> Laney: i thought as much. this could be quite problematic.
<Laney> why what's up
<hyperair> Laney: banshee needs teh hal for any Dap detection
<Laney> i thought it was ported to uwhatever
<hyperair> wishful thinking >_>
<hyperair> upstream doesn't like uwhatever, or is just procrastinating
<Laney> :(
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> they can be really nice upstreams, and really difficult ones at times
<geser> doesn't dbus start hal?
<hyperair> geser: it's supposed to, but doesn't, apparently.
<sebner> hyperair: hal is still in a useable state in the archive? lucky you, bad upstream!
<hyperair> sebner: well help me convince upstream
<sebner> hyperair: I don't want to start a flamewar :P
<hyperair> sebner: if it gets things done, i don't mind =p
<sebner> heh
<sebner> hyperair: what are their reasons to wait with it?
<hyperair> sebner: "because jcastro told us hal won't be completely removed until lucid+1, so we have time."
<hyperair> sebner: or something like that
<ScottK> KDE still needs HAL, so it's not going anywhere.
<hyperair> hmm i see
<jcastro> disclaimer: that quote of mine is from like 6 months ago
<hyperair> jcastro: i'm not blaming you. i'm just quoting upstream. every time i try to push them towards dropping hal, that's what they tell me.
<jcastro> I thought they had a hal-less branch somehwere that someone was working on?
<jcastro> hyperair: I was under the impression that their hal migration would be done after 1.6
<hyperair> jcastro: really? i hadn't heard anything about their uwhatever migration since the last short-term fix they issued.
<jcastro> we should ask then
<sebner> ScottK: pfff, KDE :P
<hyperair> it seems lamalex is working on it
<hyperair> i've poked him so let's see how that one is progressing
<sebner> hyperair: doesn't fedora and others drop(ped) hal too? Only excusing for ubuntu sucks
<hyperair> sebner: well. i have no idea.
<jcastro> I suspect apps using hal will be around for a while
<jcastro> but hey since we're talking about banshee, if someone wants to ack banshee-community-extensions in NEW so we can get the music store in banshee for lucid that would be swell
<IntuitiveNipple> Could someone sponsor a -dbgsym fix I've added to the changes to dmg2img that dchen sponsored earlier today? bug #546108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546108 in dmg2img "No symbols in dbgsym package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546108
<hyperair> jcastro: actually i need to upload a second bce (one extra new package)
<hyperair> it's waiting in debian's NEW queue as well
<hyperair> i forgot to add that package previously
<hyperair> directhex: should i upload -2ubuntu1 now or wait for debian to accept -2?
<Laney> poke in #-ftp if you want to make it happen faster
<directhex> hyperair, hm... 1ubuntu2 IMHO. shouldn't upload 2ubuntu1 until 2 is in, but let's not wait
<hyperair> directhex: okay.
<Laney> well
<Laney> you can do -2~ubuntu1 if you want
<Laney> I've done uploads like that before
<directhex> Laney, well, we can't sync b-c-e as we have ubuntu delta
<Laney> yeah I know, it just makes it clear where the changes are coming from
<hyperair> nevermind, it will be for a very short time.
<hyperair> 31st march, 1.6.0 appears
<hyperair> this is temporary until then, to let us clear the NEW queue (and hopefully no new extensions have been added)
<Laney> of both?
<hyperair> Laney: yes.
<Laney> sexy!
<Laney> I might try and hack that f-spot proxy code into banshee
<hyperair> cool beans
<hyperair> please try getting it upstream.
<hyperair> within the time frame
<Laney> er
<Laney> i didn't even consider distro patching
<Laney> oh, dunno about that
<hyperair> oh heh =p
<hyperair> if you can't get it in within the time frame, then let's consider distro patching. this is a severe enough bug for that i think
<Laney> backporting is different
<Laney> we can do that for sure
 * hyperair nods
<pabelanger> morning all, I was looking to get some information about packaging a custom kernel into PPA.  Does anybody have any existing documentation?
 * hyperair kicks networkmanager
 * mok0 kicks networkmanager also
<hyperair> imo networkmanager needs a Don't Roam checkbox.
<mok0> hyperair: apt-get remove networkmanager
<hyperair> when there are APs everywhere, NM likes roaming from one to the next one and the next one and the next one
<hyperair> mok0: but ican't connect to WPA networks without it
<mok0> hyperair: yeah that's a problem.
<hyperair> honestly, NM roaming from one AP to another is a nice feature, but only if it works.
<mok0> apt-get install networkmanager
<hyperair> the WPA 4-way handshake thing doesn't work properly
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> W: Unable to locate package networkmanager
<hyperair> ;-)
<mok0> hehe
<hyperair> directhex: yay uploaded bce.
<directhex> \o/
<hyperair> so now let's look for a kindly archive admin =p
<pabelanger> I was looking to get some information about packaging a custom kernel into PPA.  Does anybody have any existing documentation?  I'm looking to use the default linux package but modifiy it to only be my custom kernel (no the other 6).
<ScottK> pabelanger: This isn't the channel for PPA questions.
<nigelb> syncs requests are a bite delayed?
<nigelb> got ack some time back, not yet sync'd, should I be worried?
<ScottK> No
<nigelb> :)
<pabelanger> Let me re-phrase; I was looking to get some information about repacking a custom kernel. Is there any existing documentation?
<ScottK> pabelanger: Kernel specific questions might go best in #ubuntu-kernel.  Packaging questions for PPAs are on topic in #ubuntu-packaging.
<bdrung> nigelb: which bug?
<nigelb> bdrung: bug 543139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543139 in galrey "Please sync galrey 1.0.2-4 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543139
<bdrung> nigelb: don't worry; just wait
<nigelb> bdrung: :)
<Quintasan> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> jcastro: mind if I query you? I have some questions regarding bringing one of my parents to UDS
<jcastro> sure
<YokoZar> jdub: ok, adding libgnome-keyring should be easy
<YokoZar> jdub: I'll try and make another upload when I get to "the office" (with real bandwidth)
<cemc> help!
<BlackZ> cemc: ?
<cemc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401298/
<cemc> (64bit karmic host, 32bit lucid pbuilder, up-to-date)
<cemc> I have no clue why it is looking in /lib32/
<cemc> it's a 32bit pbuild, it shouldn't do that, imho
<ScottK> cemc: Is this on Hardy?
<cemc> no, Karmic host, Lucid pbuild
<cemc> [03/25-202840] <cemc> (64bit karmic host, 32bit lucid pbuilder, up-to-date)
<ScottK> Odd.  I built that package today on a 32bit karmic host and a 32 bit lucid pbuilder.
<cemc> it's not the package
<cemc> it's the pbuild
<ScottK> I recall someone else had that problem, but I don't recall the solution.
<cemc> it never worked for me, strangely...
<cemc> the other pbuild images work like a charm, dapper, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, all of them
<cemc> just this one won't, and just the 32bit one. the 64bit pbuild works too
<cemc> I've rebuilt it twice
<ScottK> I'd try moving your lucid 32bit chroot tarball aside and create a new one.
<cemc> [03/25-203134] <cemc> I've rebuilt it twice (the tarball)
<cemc> but I will try it again
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I thought you meant tried to build the package twice.
<cemc> it's not the package methinks. it just tries to install the first dep and it fails to run dpkg because something is messed up in the chroot, I dunno...
<ScottK> What happens if you do pbuilder login and install then?
<cemc> ScottK: it seems to work...
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> I'd just build it that way for now.  Not sure what the real solution is.
<psusi> jdong: your post on the forums about dangerous commands says that rm -fr * will match ".." and delete things above this directory level... it will not... * does not match anything that starts with .
 * psusi wonders why parts of that went bold
<hyperair> indeed it won't. * only matches things that don't start with "."
<hyperair> you'd have to do rm -rf * .* to get everything
<hyperair> but .* will nicely hit . and .. as well so beware!
<psusi> hehe
<\sh> psusi, because * in your irc client means *BOLD*
<Rhonda> Is the name for lucid+1 decided already?
<geser> I haven't seen an announcement on the mailing list yet nor a blog post on planet (if I didn't miss anything)
<zgreg> how about masturbating monkey?
<\sh> I don't think that would represent ubuntu nicely...
<RAOF> It should totally involve a Mongoose.
<zgreg> \sh: oh come on, you don't know the linux hater's blog?
<zgreg> \sh: http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/08/one-bug-report-to-rule-them-all.html
<\sh> zgreg, I know that blog for sure ... but thinking about my company management..."Hey Boss, we are using now masturbatin monkey as new release" well, you know...
<\sh> for joke ... not bad...for serious business...no ways...
<zgreg> of course it's a joke :)
<\sh> yeah..it's funny to read, but that's all
<lfaraone> nhandler: would you be willing to review a FFe for bug 546139?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546139 in autokey "Merge autokey 0.61.5-1 into Ubuntu Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546139
<nhandler> lfaraone: Sure thing
<nhandler> lfaraone: FYI, the changelog you attached isn't the upstream changelog
<pepee> in lucid, aptitude keeps telling me that there's a conflict between fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx
<pepee> is that the expected behavior?
<nhandler> lfaraone: The Related branches link is also not working. Did you rename the branch?
<pepee> (version: 2:8.721-0ubuntu5)
<joaopinto> is anyone using eclipse+pydev ?
<lfaraone> nhandler: sorry, I renamed it.
<lfaraone> nhandler: refresh the page.
<lfaraone> nhandler: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/lucid/autokey/merge0.61.5-1ubuntu1
<nhandler> lfaraone: Your changelog entry is a bit unclear. Is the only difference between the package and the debian package the transitional package? And can you attach a diff of the changes from Debian?
<joaopinto> anyone involved on the eclipse packaging around ?
<nhandler> joaopinto: You can try contacting bdrung^2
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: it's me
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: use eclipse 3.5.2-2ubuntu1
<joaopinto> bdrung^2, eclipse plugins stopped working during alpha
<joaopinto> the latest update didn't fix it
<bdrung^2> they stopped working?
<joaopinto> I had to switch to the upstream eclipse
<joaopinto> yes, I was using eclipse+pydev
<bdrung^2> i tested eclipse+pydev yesterday on lucid and it worked
<joaopinto> after an upgrade it stopped recognizing the pydev projects
<joaopinto> hum
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: which version of eclipse do you have installed?
<joaopinto> 3.5.2-2
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: can you rename ~/.eclipse and install pydev again?
<joaopinto> I tried that, with the previous version, i will try again
<joaopinto> unable to install the plugin, it procudes an "invalid argument error"
<joaopinto> Unable to connect to repository http://pydev.org/updates/content.xml
<joaopinto> Argumento inválido
<joaopinto>  == Invalid Argument
<joaopinto> using the test connection with the main update site produces the same error
<joaopinto> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48928/problem_occurred__003_9w4Z04.png
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: which openjdk version do you have installed?
<joaopinto> /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<bdrung^2> package version please
<joaopinto> openjdk-6-jre-headless        6b18~pre3-0ubuntu1
<joaopinto> eclipse from eclipse.org update site test runs fine
<bdrung^2> then i have no clue. you can join #debian-java on OFTC and ask nthykier
<joaopinto> oh, for that I should test it on debian first, too much effort, I'll keep with the zip version :P tks anyway
<bdrung^2> joaopinto: we have a DOA team that works on the eclipse package for Debian _and_ Ubuntu. You don't have to test it on Debian first.
<joaopinto> DOA ?
<bdrung^2> Debian Orbital Alignment ;)
<joaopinto> lol, ok
<verwilst> hello, im trying to package something for my ppa
<verwilst> but i get this when uploading with dput: dpkg-buildpackage: source only, diff-only upload (original source NOT included)
<verwilst> after which i get an email saying "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<verwilst> the .orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> did you pass -sa?
<verwilst> no :$
<verwilst> my other 2 packages went fine without -sa :)
<crimsun> if the orig.tar.gz is in the archive, sure
<crimsun> or orig.tar.bz2 or whatever
<verwilst> crimsun, in the archive? the other packages were totally new as well?
<crimsun> verwilst: need more detail.
<verwilst> well crimsun, the -sa made the orig uploadable as well :)
<verwilst> just don't really understand why that 1 package wouldn't include the orig tarball by default :)
<verwilst> the build servers seem slower than last year btw :P
<verwilst> accepted!!
<verwilst> hooray!
<verwilst> thanks crimsun :)
<bdrung^2> verwilst: it depends on the debian version. the first revision of a new upstream version contains the source. the later not.
<verwilst> bdrung^2, hm, ok :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-26
<lfaraone> nhandler: yes, that's correct, that should be reflected in that I merged in the changes from Debian, commited, and then made the changes for Ubuntu in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/lucid/autokey/merge0.61.5-1ubuntu1/revision/10
<lfaraone> nhandler: rev 10 is the only ubuntu-specific change in the package.
<lfaraone> nhandler: yes, that is the upstream changelog. Upstream keeps their changelog in debian/changelog in their svn tree. The real debian changelog is at http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/a/autokey/autokey_0.61.5-1/changelog , the upstream changelog I attached (from SVN trunk) is at http://code.google.com/p/autokey/source/browse/branches/autokey-combined/debian/changelog
<psusi> holy moly... lp says it's goign to take 2 days to build my patched parted in my ppa
<micahg> psusi: some PPA builders have probably been temporarily reappropriated
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Could someone try building scala (http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/scala/scala_2.7.7.dfsg-4.dsc) for bug 545975: it FTBFS here, but with a strange error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545975 in scala "Sync scala 2.7.7.dfsg-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545975
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone sponsor this patch LP 544296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544296 in zekr "zekr pulls xulrunner-1.9.1 in lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544296
<fabrice_sp> AnAnt, let me check
<fabrice_sp> it seems you forget to run update-maintaner
<AnAnt> oh yes
<AnAnt> fabrice_sp: ok, can you also check LP 543679
<AnAnt>  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<fabrice_sp> I can check, but not upload right now: my build desktop is quite broken
<fabrice_sp> (caused by a self destruction of my motherboard)
<AnAnt> ok
<fabrice_sp> it's a new package: you should get an ack from the Release team, no? Or explain why you don't need it
<AnAnt> fabrice_sp: I didn't know wether I should subsribe -sponsors or -release
<fabrice_sp> I would say first -release, because of Feature Freeze, and document the FFe
<fabrice_sp> and as soon as you get the ack from  -release, subscribe -sponsors
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> I updated the patch for zekr
<fabrice_sp> ok. Sponsors are subscribed, so it should be ok. As soon as I xcan build and upload a package, I'll upload it (if nobody did it before)
<fabrice_sp> I'll also unsubscribe -sponsors from 543679
<AnAnt> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hey AnAnt
<AnAnt> how are you ?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<AnAnt> fine
<AnAnt> not sure wether to close that long time bug or what
<dholbach> do it if you think it's been fixed. you can still ask people to test it and reopen the bug if necessary
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> dholbach: can you sponsor this patch: LP 544296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544296 in zekr "zekr pulls xulrunner-1.9.1 in lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544296
<dholbach> having a look
<IntuitiveNipple> Could someone sponsor bug #546108 debdiff please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546108 in dmg2img "No symbols in dbgsym package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546108
<ara> is wiki.ubuntu down?
<dholbach> ara: it works for me
<ara> dholbach, weird, it times out for me
<dholbach> ara: does the traceroute look funny for you?
<ara> dholbach, it just times out... it might be my internet connection
<dholbach> ara: maybe if you run    mtr wiki.ubuntu.com    it shows you a where it's broken
<ara> dholbach, it is indeed my internet connection
<dholbach> ok
<ara> *sigh*
<dholbach> AnAnt: uploaded, I ran 'update-maintainer' for you
<AnAnt> dholbach: I ran it already in the 2nd patch
<AnAnt> thanks anyways
<dholbach> not in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41931707/zekr_0.7.5~beta3%2Brepack-1ubuntu1.debdiff :)
<dholbach> but anyway :)
<dholbach> it's all good
<johe|work> hi there, is there any way coova-chilli (coova.org) could be part of the ubuntu repository, maybe someone could add it, or maybe somone could teach me how to add it :-)
<AnAnt> slangasek: thanks !
<dholbach> AnAnt: شكرا
<AnAnt> dholbach: ah ! you still remember
<dholbach> AnAnt: one of the very few I didn't forget :)
<AnAnt> AnAnt: erm, it was probably the only one
<dholbach> might be ;)
<joaopinto> good morning
<suji11> hi
<suji11> how to write rules file?
<brijith> Hi all , how can I change the permission of a folder in side rules file while packaging?
<suji11> how to write rules file?
<brijith> suji11:http://videos1.showmedo.com/ShowMeDos/extras/linuxJensMakingDeb/from_py_to_deb.pdf
<ejat> can someone help me with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/401749/
<bobbo> zul, ping
<zul> bobbo: pong
<bobbo> zul, I noticed you've filed an MIR for python-formencode but it currently FTBFS
<zul> bobbo: yeah im working on it
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm not sure wether to ask this question here or in #ubuntu+1, I have a closed-source software here that crashes when I use lucid (yet it works funny with debian unstable), yet when I strace that software, it doesn't crash, what would be the possible reason for this ?
<AnAnt> s/funny/fine
<bobbo> zul, okay, I have a patch for it but I'll hold off on uploading it if you're working on it :)
<zul> bobbo: thanks
 * POX doesn't understand most of Ubuntu changes in python-formencode
<ScottK> POX: Since the last two revisions didn't build, I suspect they can be ignored.
<POX> ScottK: not really: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/python-formencode/filelist (WTF?)
<ScottK> POX: rmadison says ubuntu1 is the last one that built.
<POX> ScottK: well, right now I'm not really motivated to contribute in Ubuntu, so I'll just say that formencode and gaupol should be checked
<ScottK> POX: Are you  satisfied with python-formencode with Python 2.6 in Debian as it is?
<POX> yes
<ScottK> Good enough for me.
<ttx> There is a MIR in progress for python-formencode, FWIW
<POX> someone enabled tests in ubuntu and they probably failed as locales are not installed at build time so they installed .po files for... every single Python version
<ttx> zul ^
<ScottK> ttx: It ought to at least build and dropping python-dns from depends with no rationale is just wrong.
<ScottK> POX: Thanks.
<POX> python-dns is probably removed as it's not in main
<zul> i just uploaded the FTBFS fix
<ttx> I'm trying to avoid duplicating work :)
<zul> and removed python-dns as well
<ScottK> POX: Yes, but we aren't supposed to just drop depends willy nilly.
<ScottK> zul: Why?
<zul> because its not in main
<ScottK> zul: That's not a proper rationale.
<zul> and the testsuite ran fine without it
<ScottK> And so that means there's no impact?
<zul> didnt appear to any to me
 * POX will move python-dns to Recommends
<POX> zul: see validators.py
<ttx> POX: the question is more how useful python-dns is to python-formencode
<POX> see validators.py
<ttx> if its optional, should be a suggests, if its required for 90% of the cases, then recommends (anbd pushing it to main) is the way to go
<ttx> (mind you, I've no clue what python-formencode does)
<ScottK> I just left a comment in the MIR bug that I don't think "the test suite works" is sufficient investiation before dropping a depends.
<POX> ttx: take a look at line 1362
<POX> asserts are disabled only with -O (and python packages do not use that)
<POX> so if self.resolve_domain is set to true, it will fail
<ttx> but it's only set if you explicitely set resolve_domain=True
<ttx> as explained on line 1257
<ttx> it's clearly optional
<ttx> If you pass ``resolve_domain=True``, then it will try to resolve the domain name to make sure it's valid.  This takes longer, of course. You must have the `pyDNS <http://pydns.sf.net>`__ modules installed to look up DNS (MX and A) records.
<ttx> default is False
<ScottK> So the question would  be do the redepends set it to True?
<ttx> so I would downgrade it to Suggests
<ttx> ScottK: yes
<ttx> if they do, Recommend/MIR is in order :)
<ttx> hm. do the buildds install recommends ?
 * POX will not downgrade it to Suggests as all applications that use resolve_domain will fail without pydns
<ttx> POX: well, they could depend on python-dns if they require it
<ttx> it all depends on how prevalent usage of resolve_domain=True is
<ttx> if every consumer of pyhton_formencode sets it, I tend to agree with you. But the default value seems to tell a different story.
<ScottK> I think that Recommends is more appropriate, but we are in the realm where if the in archive rdepends doesn't set it True, downgrading to Suggests in Ubuntu to save disk space is not wildly inappropriate.
<sistpoty|work> ttx: buildds don't install recommends
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work :)
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<ttx> sistpoty|work: Ii seemed to remeber that :)
<ttx> ScottK: I agree with you, we need to have a look at those rdepends.
<ttx> commented.
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: I added a debdiff between the attached branch in bug 546139 and the current Debian revision.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546139 in autokey "Merge autokey 0.61.5-1 into Ubuntu Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546139
<nhandler> lfaraone|really: And what was the reason (with you being the DM) for not having the transitional package install the gtk version in debian?
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: because in Debian we're transitioning from autokey to autokey-qt, since that's what we've been shipping in testing for a while now.
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: it's been in section: KDE since Aug 2009, but we shipped it in section GTK in karmic.
<lfaraone|really> lfaraone|really: I discussed this with my sponsor as well as upstream, and we all agreed this would be the best plan.
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: I discussed this with my sponsor as well as upstream, and we all agreed this would be the best plan. *
<nhandler> lfaraone|really: I ACKed the FFe ;)
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: thanks :)
<jcfp> nhandler: could you unsubscribe ubuntu-release from #545610 for now?
<nhandler> Bug 545610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545610 in sabnzbdplus "[FFe] Sync sabnzbdplus 0.5.0-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545610
<nhandler> jcfp: Done
<jcfp> thanks :)
<lfaraone|really> nhandler: okay, I subscribed ~ubuntu-sponsors
<duanedesign> working on a FFe, building the new upstream source I am getting two(2) warnings.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/401850/
<jcastro> directhex: he what tasque is in debian?
<jcastro> .8 or .9?
<ScottK> jcastro: rmadison -u debian tasque
<jcastro> ScottK: omg. I could have used that trick like 5 years ago
<jcastro> thanks for that
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<directhex> "-u qa" is quicker to type
<nigelb> trying to build the cheese package, and I get this error "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/gnome-get-source.mk'.  Stop."
<nigelb> all I did was add an apport hook
<ScottK> Is gnome-pkg-tools a build-dep?
<nigelb> yes
<ScottK> Does it still provide that file?
<nigelb> oh, if I install that package, this might work?
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> You need to install all the build-depends.
<mpt> Ubuntu Software Center v2 has a "Developer Tools" > "Mono" section, but Monodevelop isn't in it. The fix is a really simple packaging change: http://launchpad.net/bugs/546936
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546936 in software-center "Monodevelop missing from Ubuntu Software Center's "Mono/CLI" subsection" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> There are similar one-line-fix bugs that would be ideal for someone getting started in packaging: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=metadata
<micahg> I just saw bug 545563 was fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545563 in netbeans "NetBeans default install should have working Javadocs "Javadoc not found"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545563
<micahg> but it pulls in 268MB of docs as a depends?  should it be doing this?
<micahg> mpt: I see you're famiiliar with the categories for the software center, can I ask you a qeustion?
<ari-tczew> how can I build package by pbuilder when I have lucid and I want to build on intrepid?
<prefrontal_> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy depends on * ; however: package * is not installed
<prefrontal_> isn't the point of pbuilder to simulate building my package on a system that doesn't even have the right dependencies yet?
<ari-tczew> prefrontal_ did you update pbuilder?
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: pbuilder --create --distribution=intrepid [--basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/intrepid.tar.gz]
<sistpoty|work> maybe --distribution intrepid one of the two should work
<prefrontal_> ari-tczew, i just created a new pbuilder env
<ari-tczew> sistpoty|work: Unknown option [--distribution=intrepid] was specified
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: then try without =
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: if you put "foobar" in build-depends, and there is no package foobar, pbuilder cannot install it
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: or if you build-depend on a package in universe but have only a line for main in the pbuilder's sources.list
<prefrontal_> really? it can't find the debhelper package then
<ari-tczew> sistpoty|work: okay, your command succeful, so then what;s the command I need to build package on intrepid?
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: simply tell pbuilder to use that tar.gz with --basetgz <locationoftargz>
<sistpoty|work> pbuilder --build --basetgz some.tar.gz foobar.dsc
<ari-tczew> thanks!
<ripps> I prefert to use the cowbuilder mod of pbuilder, seems alot faster.
<sistpoty|work> oh, I've been told that there is better magic called pbuilder-dist or so, not too sure where that lives (maybe in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<ari-tczew> sistpoty|work: E: File intrepid.tar.gz does not exist
<ScottK> You need to create the new pbuilder chroot first
<ari-tczew> ...
<ari-tczew> does someone can expand pbuilder to easy build on other releases?
<ari-tczew> to use pbuilder by using command-option like --dist=jaunty
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: you'll need to specify exactly the base tarball that you created with --create
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: if you omited --basetgz at --create, then it should be in /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tar.gz
<sistpoty|work> (or base.tgz, don't recall that atm)
<ScottK> ari-tczew: pbuilder-dist intrepid create
<ScottK> Then pbuild-dist intrepid build ....
<ari-tczew> sistpoty|work: so actually 'pbuilder build *.dsc' will build on intrepid instead jaunty? :-/
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: pbuilder build will use the standard tarball. It will build with whatever is inside that tarball
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: the distribution is only specified by what packages are in the tarball and what apt sources line is in the tarball. pbuilder --build knows nothing about the distribution
<MTecknology> How can I see packages that are waiting to be uploaded into lucid?
<ari-tczew> sistpoty|work: do you mean tarball as .diff.gz ?
<sistpoty|work> MTecknology: define "waiting to be uploaded" (as in stuck in binary/source new, or waiting to get sponsored, or anything else?)
<MTecknology> sistpoty|work: stuck in binary/source new
<sistpoty|work> ari-tczew: no the base tarball from pbuilder (which is actually just a tarball of a chroot)
<ari-tczew> ehh, I'll use ScottK propose, because I think that this is it, what I'm looking for
<sistpoty|work> MTecknology: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<ScottK> There are other ways to do it, but that works.
<MTecknology> sistpoty|work: thanks :)
<sistpoty|work> yw
<prefrontal_> how do I handle using pbuilder to build a package that depends on another package that i created and isn't in the repos
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: quick and dirty: pbuilder --login --safe-after-login
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: that should print you a path were the chroot is extracted
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: copy the deb over there
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: and install it inside pbuilder
<prefrontal_> then what?
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: that's it. package is then installed in the chroot and hence available once you unpack it again
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: however that also means that it's there when you don't expect it and want a clean env
<prefrontal_> oh, i thought that the chroot was inside the base.tar.gz which is decompressed and then recompressed every time i run pbuilder
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: yes, but with pbuilder --login --safe-after-login you can decompress it and do things inside it
<prefrontal_> ok, then how do i recompress it afterwards
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: --safe-after-login takes care of it
<prefrontal_> ok, thanks
<sistpoty|work> prefrontal_: cleaner approach would be to use a local repository and add that to the apt-sources line inide the chroot (but I can't provide details for that)
<MTecknology> So, when something should be uploaded into ludid, it winds up at launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid. How does it get there and what happens from there?
<MTecknology> I'm guessing only motu can upload there, so is revu where a motu can accept a users package and push it into lp.net/ubuntu/lucid ?
<sistpoty|work> MTecknology: it gets there only if in freeze, or if the source package is new (source new) or if the source package produces a new binary package
<MTecknology> sistpoty|work: so that's a queue for exceptions?
<sistpoty|work> MTecknology: in regards to freeze? no, we just turn the archive down to manual when in freezes (e.g. betafreeze) since an uncoordinated upload could mean that iso have to be rebuilt (and hence mean lots of lost time)
 * sistpoty|work heads home now... cya
<MTecknology> ttyl
<MTecknology> I'm just trying to understand the process packages take to get into ubuntu; so far I understand how a package gets into debian and then from there's it's just a sync into ubuntu; i get how the version numbers work to keep syncs in line. It's the others paths that confuse me. Not from my side but rather yours
<geser> what confuses you?
<MTecknology> geser: if I upload someting to motu and motu decide it's a good package, what happens to it?
<geser> what you mean with "upload to motu"?
<MTecknology> upload to revu*
<ari-tczew> upload to universe?
<MTecknology> revu.ubuntuwire.com
<geser> MTecknology: when you upload your package to revu, it gets reviewed -> comments with mistakes -> fix & reupload -> review -> ... -> it the package is good, it gets advocated (by a developer) -> when it has two advocates, it gets uploaded to the archive (usually done by the developer who did the 2nd advocate)
<geser> that's the workflow in theory
<MTecknology> geser: and that upload goes to launchpad.net/ubuntu/version_name ?
<geser> yes, LP doesn't distinguish syncs (from Debian) and uploads (merges, bug fixes, new packages)
<MTecknology> how does the sync happen?
<MTecknology> a script runs, checkes versions, if debian_ver > ubuntu_ver :then upload to lp?
<geser> yes
<MTecknology> is that script built into launchpad or something somebody has running on a server?
<MTecknology> I suppose that part doesn't matter so much
<geser> both, some part is done by scripts run by an archive admin (see lp:ubuntu-archive bzr branch) and some parts build into LP
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> so.. what does dput look like for the upload queue?
<geser> dput only uploads some files (.changes, .dsc, .diff.gz, ...) to an ftp-server and a part of LP scans this directory periodically and processes the files/uploads it finds there
<MTecknology> oh
<geser> nothing magic :)
<MTecknology> so almost just like launchpad or revu, just different server?
<geser> both have an FTP server for the uploads
 * geser is losing context. what "different server"?
<MTecknology> So, there's a status of New,Accepted,Rejected,Done,Unapproved - the names are pretty self explanatory, but how are those handled?
<MTecknology> geser: I meant other than launchpad for upload - your answer answered it
<MTecknology> and is a sync'ed package from debian ever rejected? - and how would that be handled
<geser> for uploads: the upload processor checks the signature if the person can upload or not (Accepted or Rejected email), then it gets into the queue (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue) where I've to pass as I don't know the details how those different status get assigned and work
<MTecknology> If I'm asking too many questions feel free to slap me, I'm waiting for an upload marked "Done" to get into the archives and sync so I can install it. It may have the patch to an irritating bug
<geser> for syncs: as they are done on the canonical servers, I'm not sure how exactly it gets done (but you can dig through the LP code if you are interested)
<MTecknology> I was just about to peak
<geser> I know only of rejects for syncs which has to pass through the (source) NEW queue (i.e. the first sync of the package into Ubuntu when it gets reviewed by the archive admins)
<MTecknology> New is for new packages, not updates?
<geser> yes
<prefrontal_> pbuilder is too slow. it keeps downloading all the same packages from scratch every time
<prefrontal_> takes me like 20 minutes to make a minor change and find out if it works
<geser> packages that got accepted once get auto-accepted on the following uploads/syncs (modulo freezes when the archive is on manual)
<ScottK> Which can include new binary packages in existing source packages
<MTecknology> then when uploaded it winds up in either accepted or rejected and if accepted it waits until uploaded and then it windws up in done?
<ScottK> It moves from accepted to done when it's published.
<james_w> prefrontal_: you can set and apt cache dir to prevent that. I thought it was set by default.
<ScottK> The publisher runs once an hour at :03 after.
<MTecknology> and when it's in done that means it's in the archives and just needs to sync?
<ScottK> It generally takes about 40 minutes to finish, so at :45 after the results are on archive.ubuntu.com and then can be mirrored
<ScottK> Yes.
<geser> after a (successful) upload the source gets published (once an hour), then the source package gets distrbuted to the buildds, the build debs gets put into the queue (same procedure as for sources), and published on the next publisher run
<prefrontal_> james_w its the whole download + install process that is redundant..
<geser> prefrontal_: usually pbuilder caches the .debs it downloads for re-use
<prefrontal_> ok but how can i get it to stop starting over from scratch every time
<james_w> don't use pbuilder then!
<ScottK> prefrontal_: The install process is to make sure you start with a clean chroot.
<prefrontal_> ok but that is making it very difficult to debug..
<james_w> it's designed to ensure a clean environment
<prefrontal_> a clean chroot is not essential.
<ScottK> prefrontal_: temporarily you can use pbuilder login and work within the chroot.
<prefrontal_> that's a particular debugging technique that i dont need right now..
<ScottK> Then exit when you're done.
<MTecknology> and when it's rejected because it's new, somebody needs to upload the source somewhere, then the rest can be uploaded?
<prefrontal_> ok but i don't know what pbuilder build *dsc does..
<prefrontal_> do you see what i mean? i would like for pbuilder build to try and build my package, but i don't need it to start from the beginning every time
<ScottK> pbbuilder login
<ScottK> apt-get build-dep packagename
<ScottK> apt-get install fakeroot devscripts
<ScottK> apt-get source packagename
<ScottK> cd into the package dir
<ScottK> debuild -us -uc
<ScottK> It'll build
<ScottK> prefrontal_: ^^
<prefrontal_> thank you ScottK
<geser> MTecknology: new (source or binary) packages get put on hold (in the NEW queue) until an archive admin looks at them and give a go (accepted) or a no-go (rejected)
<MTecknology> oh
<prefrontal_> ScottK, how will apt know where my package is? i usually pass pbuilder a .dsc file
<geser> pbuilder has some scripts which look at the .dsc file and extract from there the build-dependencies to install and only tell apt (inside the pbuilder) to install them
<MTecknology> geser: so what's the actual purpose of a motu? just making sure syncs happen correctly, watching the quality of debian/, dealing with new/updated packages, and helpin anyone that wants to contribute to ubuntu?
<prefrontal_> ok but how can a command like 'apt-get build-dep packagename' work when packagename is not in a repository.
<prefrontal_> its in /tmp of my workstation
<prefrontal_> my package doesn't build in pbuilder yet..i'm trying to debug that
<geser> MTecknology: almost, merge/syncing packages from Debian, fixing bugs (e.g. by applying patches from LP), fixing FTBFS, keeping the packages installable (unmet dependencies, caused e.g. by transitions), helping here, sponsoring, and probably some more tasks
<MTecknology> !ftbfs
<MTecknology> geser: what is ftbfs?
<geser> Failed To Build From Source
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> so if a person creates 500 high quality packages for ubuntu and developed half of them, they're still not a candidate for being motu but they'll now have a whole lot of experience to get themselves there?
<geser> yes, a MOTU has to "show" packaging skills, knowledge of the Ubuntu processes (merges, syncs, freezes) and to be able to work in a team (with the other MOTUs)
<MTecknology> geser: so assuming I completely understood everything you told me (i think i do), how much of the process would I now understand?
<ScottK> prefrontal_: In that case you need to manually copy the package into the chroot (it lives in /var/cache/pbuilder/build) and apt-get install the list of build-deps by hand
<geser> the detail knowledge of the working of the archive is not something which is expected to be known from a MOTU, more how (and when) syncs should be done, how a merge is done, when and how a freeze exception should be requested
<prefrontal_> ScottK, i got this now, thanks.
<prefrontal_> much easier doing all this by hand
<MTecknology> geser: so when I think I'm far enough along I should ask for a mentor.. I'm not sure when I'll consider myself far enoguh along
<lfaraone|really> Four of my uploads recently ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvi2ps/4.1j-3 , https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choosewm/0.1.6-1 , https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-edu-artwork/0.0.30-4 , and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mgp/1.13a+upstream20090219-2) have FTBFS on armel, but build fine elsewhere. Is something up with the buildslaves?
<lfaraone|really> (build fine on other archs)
<MTecknology> geser: thanks for all the info :)
<ScottK> lfaraone|really: You'd have to look at the build logs and see why they failed.  I'm not aware of anything.
<geser> MTecknology: just start working (e.g. with bug fixes) and when stuck ask here, at some point in the future you will have enough knowledge to become a MOTU
<arand> debfx: Assuming you're the one to turn to for vbox in ubuntu... would you mind/have time to look at patches in Bug #510571 for a possible SRU?
<MTecknology> geser: I made one bug fix that's in ubuntu now and i've been trying to make the perfect debian/ dir for a package i want to get into debian. I've been learning a lot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<prefrontal_> can someone clarify for me - every time i do pbuilder create ... it deletes my current default pbuilder env and starts from scratch?
<geser> pbuilder create is only to setup a pbuilder from fresh
<prefrontal_> ok but what i'm not clear on is whether it makes an additional pbuilder or nukes my old one first
<geser> you do "pbuilder create" only once, and later only "pbuilder update" (to update it), "pbuilder build" to build a package, etc.
<prefrontal_> but what if i login and then install a bunch of packages and then exit?
<prefrontal_> then i have tainted it right
<geser> no
<prefrontal_> oh
<prefrontal_> all clear, thanks
<geser> pbuilder creates a "base.tgz" (in /var/cache/pbuilder), "pbuilder login" unpacks this base.tgz below /var/cache/pbuilder/build and removes this "copy" when you're done (log out from pbuilder)
<ScottK> prefrontal_: If you want a persistent change in the pbuilder chroot you do login --saver-after-login.  It's hard to do by accident.
<debfx> arand: you need to target DIST-proposed (e.g. karmic-proposed) for SRUs
<arand> debfx: Ah for the debdiffs? More things I should look over?
<MTecknology> so a new version of a package was uploaded and is marked as Done; how long does it usually take before that's reflected in packages.ubuntu.com?
<debfx> arand: yes, looks fine otherwise
<MTecknology> oh.. on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - what are the different directories for?
<MTecknology> jackass.canonical.com ??
<debfx> arand: then you need to subscribe ubuntu-sru
<arand> debfx: Oops, facepalm, though I'd already done that...
<sistpoty> MTecknology: dists contains package files for each distribution. pool is the package pool (there's only one for all distributions, meaning that there can be only one package with the same version per distribution)
<sistpoty> s/per distribution/for all distributions/
<MTecknology> so pool/ is the latest and greatest of all?
<sistpoty> MTecknology: every binary and source package is in there, yes :)
<prefrontal_> what happens to my .deb after pbuilder build makes it?
<prefrontal_> it seems to not have copied it to the directory i started pbuilder in
<geser> prefrontal_: look in /var/cache/pbuilder/results
<sistpoty> prefrontal_: default is /var/cache/pbuilder/result (overridable with --buildresult)
<sistpoty> hi geser
<geser> Hi sistpoty
<prefrontal_> thanks.
<MTecknology> sistpoty: oh... so everything just exists in pool/ and Packages.bz2 is the list of what you can install from that repository?
<geser> yes
<sistpoty> prefrontal_: btw.: took me some time to find out I could put this in ~/.pbuilderrc: BUILDRESULT=$(pwd)/result/
<MTecknology> so is debian run about the same way, just that ubuntu tries to make things much easier for others to contribute and find their place to contribute?
<sistpoty> MTecknology: I wouldn't exactly state that it's that much easier to contribute in Ubuntu
<sistpoty> MTecknology: what's different is that debian is organized democratically (at least formally), while ubuntu is based on a dictatorship (officially referred to as meritocracy)
<MTecknology> sistpoty: I'm not much of a politicts person so that just went over my head :P
<sistpoty> heh
<MTecknology> I know who my president is for once, that's about the extent of it
<xhaker_> hi sistpoty. can you please sync postgis 1.5.1-1 from unstable?
<sistpoty> xhaker_: sorry, not an archive admin, so I can't sync. Does it need an FFe? If so, bug number?
<MTecknology> sistpoty: btw - i didn't mean anything bad about debian, just seems like ubuntu focuses on making things pretty and easy
<sistpoty> MTecknology: didn't understand it in a way that is bad in regards to Debian ;)
<MTecknology> ok :)
<xhaker_> sistpoty: it's in universe. though motu-release members could sync
<xhaker_> s/though/thought/
<sistpoty> xhaker_: there's no motu-release any longer, only ubuntu-release (teams have joined). However being a member of -release doesn't mean that I can do a sync, only ack a FFe requesting a sync ;)
<MTecknology> how long does it normally take archive.ubuntu.com to sync to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sistpoty> MTecknology: no idea, you could eventually ask elmo on -devel, he'd certainly know. My personal experience between a.u.c and de.a.u.c is between 8 hours and one day backlog
<MTecknology> sistpoty: oh- thanks
<MTecknology> hrm....
<MTecknology> I just switched my mirror to archive.ubuntu.com and I still can't get the new package
<mpt> micahg, you had a question?
<mpt> (Sorry, Lucid crashed for me, didn't see it until just now when I checked irclogs.ubuntu.com:-)
<prefrontal_> when I sign my package using debuild -S it asks me for my gpg password twice and then says success. but when i use pbuilder build on that it says it fails to verify my signature
<sistpoty> prefrontal_: can you pastebin the message from pbuilder?
<geser> I assume it's because gpg inside the pbuilder doesn't know the key
<micahg> mpt: yeah, I wanted to make sure I did the right thing to get Thunderbird to shwo up in the software center
<mpt> micahg, USC (almost exactly) follows the table and algorithm given here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Genre
<mpt> micahg, so the way to get Thunderbird into "Mail" is to set the .desktop category to "Email"
<micahg> mpt: k, that's what I did, so when does that refresh
<mpt> micahg, I *think* USC updates its catalogue whenever you do apt-get update or equivalent
<mpt> But I'm not an expert on that, mvo would know more.
<mpt> oh, wait
<mpt> change to .desktop file
<mpt> That requires a change in app-install-data
<mpt> -ubuntu
<micahg> mpt: k, so I just wait for the update after I push the .desktop change
<mpt> micahg, once you've uploaded a fixed version, I think someone needs to set off a process that updates app-install-data-ubuntu. But again, that's is a bit outside my area of expertise. :-)
<mpt> mvo or, probably, anyone on the Desktop team would know.
<micahg> mpt: k, thanks
<mpt> thanks for fixing it
<micahg> mpt: I'll bug chris coulson about it
<mpt> k
<prefrontal_> my workstation is running karmic, but my pbuilder is lucid. when i run debuild -S to create my source package i get an E (error) from lintian that says bad-distribution-in-changes-file lucid
<prefrontal_> i have to be on lucid to make a source package for lucid?
<geser> ignore that (lintian from karmic doesn't know of lucid)
<sistpoty> prefrontal_: you can ignore that error, lintian on karmic just won't know about lucid. Nonetheless at this point for the release, I'd highly recommend to test the package on a real lucid system
<nixternal> hrmm, custom package here, kubuntu-docs, and I have desktop files that need translating, so I am using the .desktop.in stuff....if I add the langpack.mk to the rules and do a dh_install, will it understand what to do?
<nixternal> I am a bit confused with the translation stuff, running in circles looking at different packages for ideas
<RainCT> nixternal: Hey
<nixternal> howdy
<RainCT> nixternal: About the mail you've just send to ubuntu-devel@ about the .desktop files, what build system are you using there?
<nixternal> cdbs
<nixternal> but I could always change that if debhelper is easier
<RainCT> nixternal: I mean upstream (or are those .desktop files in debian/)?
<nixternal> we use cdbs for all kubuntu packages, so that is why it is being used
<nixternal> oh, building with a custom makefile
<nixternal> so the makefile builds the docs to kubuntu-docs/build/kubuntu and the rules file installs from tehre
<RainCT> nixternal: OK. You can use "intltool-merge -d po/ <name>.desktop.in <name>.desktop" to generate the .desktop file from the .desktop.in, incorporating any translations
<nixternal> use that in my makefile?
<nixternal> or use it in rules?
<RainCT> nixternal: well you can use it in either of them, but I guess doing it in the Makefile would make the most sense
<RainCT> brb
<nixternal> right, ok...i will go with that then...thanks a ton
<sebner> huhu RainCT :D
<RainCT> nixternal: sure, no problem :)
<RainCT> hi sebner
<RainCT> well I'm off to bed, Ubuntu Global Jam tomorrow.. cya
<arand> debfx: Are pulling the pathed packages into -proposed yours or the sru-teams area? (Bug #510571 again)
<arand> s/pathed/patched/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<debfx> arand: ubuntu-sru needs to ACK the SRU request and then you need a sponsor who uploads the package
<debfx> arand: I can't do any of that as I'm not a motu
<arand> debfx: Right-o, waiting time then.
<micahg> in a changelog, the entries go by release order or time order on a merge?
<micahg> nm, I found my answer in the merge script :)
<mr_pouit> micahg: if you have some time some day, could you give a look at gnome-chemistry-utils in lucid? It ftbfs (imo) because of xulrunner 1.9.2 (built fine a month ago with 1.9.1), and I can't finish a transition (goffice) because of that.
<micahg> mr_pouit: yes, I'll try to get to it next week
<mr_pouit> micahg: nice, thanks! Just ping me if you need more info at that time.
<micahg> mr_pouit: ok
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-27
<lfaraone|really> Hm. I tried building http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/sushi-1002112221/sushi_1.1.1-0ubuntu1.dsc from source, but I get a bunch of errors related to waf unpacking itself and adding .pyc files. I assume I should remove these files in rules?
<Linux000> lfaraone|really: You are trying to build that package, right?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to use a ppa on a debian system?
<MTecknology> if you just add the apt line?
<lfaraone|really> Linux000: yes.
<lfaraone|really> MTecknology: yes.
<MTecknology> lfaraone|really: thanks
<ScottK> Doesn't necessarily mean you'll get packages that work.
<ScottK> Binary compatibility between Ubuntu and Debian is not even a design goal for Ubuntu, let alone something one can rely on.
<ScottK> Depending on what they package is, it may or may not work.
<lfaraone|really> ScottK: but, it is however "possible" :)
<ScottK> lfaraone|really: Certainly.
<ScottK> Lots of things are possible that aren't a good idea.  I wasn't meaning to disagree with you.
<MTeck-ricer> what do I need to be able to install grub on no-multilib?>
<MTeck-ricer> oh.. grub-static
<MTeck-ricer> wrong chan too...
<pmcenery> Does anyone know at which point in the Debian package upload process a sync request can be submitted? I.e. after it has passed new?
<duanedesign> working on a FFe, building the new upstream source I am getting  two(2) warnings.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/401850/
<ari-tczew> Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<ari-tczew> how can I fix it?
<geser> are you using the same SSH key as stored in your LP profile?
<ari-tczew> how can check it?
<geser> are you using an ssh-agent and does ssh-add -l list your key?
<ari-tczew> I'm not using ssh-agent
<ari-tczew> $ ssh-add -l Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<geser> no problem
<ari-tczew> geser: huh?
<geser> then you probably have a file ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub (or similar) (it's some time since I used a real SSH-key)
<ari-tczew> geser: in ~/.ssh exist only file known_hosts
<geser> ok, do you have a SSH key?
<geser> did you generate one with ssh-keygen in the past?
<ari-tczew> geser: I have created key a long time ago and it exist in my LP page, but I created second key 10 minutes ago
<ari-tczew> I'm confused about it all, I don't understand these procedures and make me crazy
<geser> if you add this second SSH key to LP (as it's a different one), your bzr problem should go away
<ari-tczew> geser: I found these 2 files .pub, do I need to move correct .pub file anywhere?
<ari-tczew> can I use 1st key if I found .pub file?
<geser> a SSH key is similar to a GPG key, it consists of a public part (those in the .pub file) and a private part (usually similar named but without .pub)
<geser> if you put the contents of the .pub file into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (or add it to your LP profile), you can use the private part of the key for authentication when access the other server
<ari-tczew> geser: I have added key on LP
<ari-tczew> problem is not fixed!
<geser> :(
<ari-tczew> geser: I think about clear all ssh keys from my system and try to create since zero
<ari-tczew> and clear from LP
<geser> if this doesn't help too, try getting help from #launchpad as I'm out of ideas
<ari-tczew> what's the f_cking system this bzr!
<pmcenery> superm1: just installed latest updates and still crashed. See bug #549459.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/549459)
<pmcenery> superm1: I initially tried without libdvdcss2 installed, and thought this may be the reason for the crash, so I have added it, but doesnt make any diff.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review/sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 , it has been granted an FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<ari-tczew> I have created branch on my LP page, I sent new revision, but bzr leave debian/patches/ directory, what happens?
<geser> was debian/patches already in the branch or did you add it?
<ari-tczew> geser: I did add directory /debian/patches and file.patch in /debian/patches
<geser> did you also "bzr add debian/patches/file.patch"? because bzr only track those files it knows about to track
<ari-tczew> geser: nope, I'll try do it
<ari-tczew> why LP-Branches shows my ssh-key login instead my e-mail ?
<ari-tczew> geser: please take a look @ https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+junk/weechat
<ari-tczew> e.g. your revision has been called to your LP account, but my revision doesn't call to my LP account
<ari-tczew> ...
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ping
<bdrung> ari-tczew: pong
<geser> ari-tczew: what does "bzr whoami" return for you?
<ari-tczew> the same as LP-Branches
<ari-tczew> how can I change whoami?
<geser> with 'bzr whoami "Artur Rona <your@email>' (see bzr help whoami)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ok, nevermind
<ari-tczew> geser, thanks!
<ari-tczew> if I want to give a patch to fix bug instead debdiff, is enough link to my branch?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: is the package maintained in bzr?
<ari-tczew> nigelb: maintained?
<ari-tczew> package has got registered branch in ubuntu, if you mean about it
<nigelb> ari-tczew: aha, then link to branch and request merge
<ari-tczew> thanks
<ari-tczew> which patchsystem require debian/patches/series file?
<nigelb> quilt usually
<ari-tczew> in debian/rules: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk is enough?
<nigelb> ouch, that doesn't look like quilt
<nigelb> do a what-patch inside the source folder
<nigelb> it should be cdbs
<ari-tczew> yea, cdbs
<ari-tczew> so if  I'll got "quilt" by what-patch I need to create series file, right?
<nigelb> check in control file if the source format is 3.0?
<nigelb> if so, how cdbs and 3.0 works together is a mystery to me.  maybe someone else can help
<ari-tczew> this is not 3.0 source format
<nigelb> in that case do you need a series file?
<ari-tczew> I am only asking when do I need add series file...
<ari-tczew> I got cdbs, so not
<nigelb> ah, I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) series is file is only when using quilt pactching system or source format 3.0 (quilt)
<ari-tczew> thanks
<ari-tczew> why I can not create branch like /package/karmic ?
<ari-tczew> only /package-karmic
<geser> ari-tczew: as you seem to try to gain experience with bzr and package branches, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation?
<geser> I found it quite useful when I experimented with package branches
<paissad> what do you usually use to make a patch ? .... quilt command  or patch command ?
<paissad> i have created 2 patches files & i put them in debian/patches/
<ari-tczew> paissad: do you have 2 patches or 2 patched files?
<paissad> ari-tczew, i created to diff files & i put them in debian/patches
<paissad> i did --> diff -u file.orig file > file.diff
<paissad> i put file.diff into debian/patches
<paissad> i did the same operation for the other file
<nigelb> um, that wont work
<nigelb> paissad, do you know what patch system is being used?
<nigelb> (just type what-patch inside the source directory
<paissad> nigelb, patch system ? ... don't know what you mean ... i want to modify 2 files from upstream source ... i thought that i just have to create a diff file & apply it during call from debian/rules
<paissad> wrong ?
<nigelb> you want to fix a bug right?
<nigelb> and you've got the lucid source?
<paissad> nigelb, it's no a bug ... actually upstream source developper put it's log file in /tmp ... but i modified the source so that the log file is saved in /var/log/$prog_name.log
<nigelb> paissad, you're trying to fix that for lucid, i.e., get the changes into Ubuntu.  am I right?
<paissad> yes
<nigelb> if you can follow the ubuntu/debian development process and generate a debdiff you can get into lucid easily
<nigelb> so, first, what does the 2 patches do?
<nigelb> since we're quite late into the lucid cycle depending on what it does you might need a feature free exception.  If it fixes, a bug, not needed.
<paissad> i think it's to complicated to create a debdiff ... & i think you misunderstand me !
<paissad> i have to apply the diff before running debuild
<paissad> :)
<nigelb> yes, I know
<nigelb> but what I wanted to know was whether you wanted to generate a debdiff or just supply the patches so someone can do it for you
<jbicha> I'm trying to request a FFE/sync request for gramps, could someone guide me through what I need to do? bug 549045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549045 in gramps "Sync gramps 3.2.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549045
<RainCT> hey jcastro :)
<jcastro> howdy
<nigelb> jbicha, provide and build log and install log too
<iulian> jbicha: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess.
<psusi> blast.... gcc doesn't have itoa?  what was the standard alternative to it? I can't seem to remember
<superm1> pmcenery, cool, well hopefully the apport retracer will be able to help us get to the bottom of it, thanks for filing the bug
<jbicha> ok, I uploaded a build & install log, anything else I should do before subscribing ubuntu-release ?
<ari-tczew> jbicha: test package
<jbicha> ari-tczew: what do you mean?
<ari-tczew> so you did install, then open a program and test all functions
<ScottK> Or even some?
<ejat> if we got make: *** [patch-stamp] Error 1 .. where should we take a look ?
<ari-tczew> patch is wrong
<ejat> ari-tczew: yeah .. but how to trace ..
<ejat> inside the patch file
<ari-tczew> is there a .hunk file?
<ejat> no
<ari-tczew> did you patch manually or did you get patch from internet?
<ejat> from the net
<ari-tczew> so you should did patch (diff command) between 2 folders
<ari-tczew> manually
<ari-tczew> then you have full control on changes which will be in patch
<ari-tczew> s/did/do a
<jbicha> ari-tczew: I don't really use gramps so I don't know what to test, everything I've tested works, presumably upstream & Debian are testing also
<ari-tczew> jbicha: heh, so go ahead and subscribe ubuntu-release maybe you will got ACK
<jbicha> thanks
<ari-tczew> jbicha: you should add information about new features, because this is a new upstream release
<ejat> ari-tczew: how to create .dpatch ?
<ari-tczew> create a normal .patch then convert do dpatch
<sistpoty> or use dpatch-edit-patch <nameofpatch>, that will get you a shell where you can modify what you like. The result will end up in <nameofpatch>
<ejat> sistpoty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402518/
<ejat> but no shell
<ejat> ari-tczew: using dpatch patch-template to convert ?
<ari-tczew> I'm using an author's script based on this: http://matrixhasu.altervista.org/index.php?view=use_dpatch look @ field "2. Convert a patch"
 * ejat opening .. 
<ejat> diff -u source-tree-original/the-file source-tree-new/the-file ?
<sistpoty> ejat: you don't get a shell with that? (using dpatch-edit-patch in the top source directory)?
<ejat> yeah ..
<ejat> just end like that
<sistpoty> ejat: haven't stumbled on this yet, sorry
<ejat> im using terminator .. is a issue?
<ejat> it will switch to new shell or what ?
<sistpoty> ejat: shouldn't be an issue
<sistpoty> ejat: yes, it will just start a new shell session in the new directory
<sistpoty> ejat: don't confuse shell session with shell window though
<ejat> sistpoty: owh ok .. got it ..
<ejat> what should i edit in the new shell ?
<sistpoty> ejat: whatever file you want to modify... the result lands in the patch
<sistpoty> ejat: for example you could patch -p0 < somepatch, or use $SENSIBLE_EDITOR somefile and do changes
<ejat> ari-tczew: thanks .. its work
<ari-tczew> np
 * sistpoty tries to remind slangasek as soft as possible about delegates for ubuntu-release
<ari-tczew> can someone check whether I did correct link to my bazaar branch with patch? bug 342790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342790 in weechat "DoS crash when receiving a certain color code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342790
<geser> looks good, it's listed at "Related branches" in that bug
<ari-tczew> geser: is my branch correct patched and ready to upload?
<geser> ari-tczew: looks good, but I don't how strict the template for security changelog entries is to follow (your changelog entry misses a description how the bug got fixed)
<geser> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update%20the%20packaging for the template and some examples
<geser> btw: that page mentions to update the Maintainer for >= feisty
<ari-tczew> geser: right! this is an answer for my question! I need to reupload a branch
<geser> everything else looks ok (but my last security update is long time ago)
<ari-tczew> in response to changelog: I never add in changelog how bug has been fixed
<geser> for normal uploads me neither, but security uploads might be special (I just looked at the wiki page)
<geser> as said I don't know how strictly the security template is to follow
<ari-tczew> security sponsors never poked me about it
<jdstrand> ari-tczew: I ack'd your patch-- my comment was for future securit updates. you don't need to do anything else this time around (I've already uploaded it to the security queue)
<ari-tczew> jdstrand: ah OK, what about debian/changelog - is it correct?
<jdstrand> ari-tczew: it was ok, but we like more info usually.
<ari-tczew> ok
<thedeeno> Hey everyone, can someone clue me in on how to request a package be updated? guake is at v0.4.1 but I'm only seeing 0.4.0 in apt. Debian repo's are at 0.4.1
<thedeeno> Unfortunately , i'm to nuby to figure out how to install this myself atm. (getting there :))
<Laney> there's nothing wrong with being more verbose in your changelogs :)
<Laney> I absolutely encourage it
<sistpoty> jdstrand: btw thanks for taking care of moin! :)
<sistpoty> thedeeno: what is guake? a game?
<sistpoty> ah, ok it isn't :(
<thedeeno> sistpoty: haha, nope. It's a console wrapper.
<thedeeno> hmm, so no thoughts on how to tell someone about this thing that needs updating?
<sistpoty> thedeeno: just saw it, otherwise I'd have requested an ffe myself... !FFe
<sistpoty> !FFe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<sistpoty> ^ there you go
<RoAkSoAx> sistpoty, bug #407722 is ready if you want to take a look at in again before I upload it. It builds in both pbuilder, ppa, and Im about to see if it installs and runs correctly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407722 in lighttpd "[FFe] Please merge lighttpd 1.4.26-1 from Debian testing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407722
<RoAkSoAx> though 1.1 is from unstable rather than testing
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: did you test the new version?
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: -1 to -1.1 is fine for me, I've looked at that patch already
<RoAkSoAx> sistpoty, yeah I just tested, builds, installs, runs
<RoAkSoAx> installs the -dev files
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: great, can you add that to the bug report please? I'm happy to give an ack then
<RoAkSoAx> sistpoty, done, just updated the bug description
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: thanks!
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: feel free to upload
<RoAkSoAx> sistpoty, thank you :)
<sistpoty> RoAkSoAx: thank you for working on it in the first place :)
<RoAkSoAx> sistpoty, i just love doing it :)
<sistpoty> heh
<RoAkSoAx> :)
 * sistpoty goes to bed... gn8 everyone
<paissad> guys, i create a package_name.templates & package.config, po/POTFILES.in .... in the $package.template file, i have the Description field in 2 langage already (english & french )...  what must i do to create the po/templates.pot
<paissad> i did debconf-updatepo ..... but i got this
<paissad> None of the files in POTFILES.in contain strings marked for translation.
<paissad> here is the content of my POTFILES.in --> [type: gettext/rfc822deb] pms-linux.templates
<paissad> here is the content of pms-linux.templates --> http://pastebin.com/0xNDy7LK
<thedeeno> hey guys I'm trying to figure out how to ask one of the package maintainers to update a package to a new version
<thedeeno> but I'm kinda lost on how to do so. sistpoty showed be FFE but I think this is for an actual package maintainer
<sebner> thedeeno: most packages in Ubuntu don't have a specific maintainer
<thedeeno> ok, that makes sense. Well the package in question is guake. The karmic version is 0.4.0 - v0.4.1 fixes a transparency issue.
<thedeeno> it's apart of the 'universe' repo
<thedeeno> how do I get that repo updated?
<thedeeno> debian has the package @ 0.4.1 - i'm pretty new (just recently switched from windows - *gasp*). So bear with me :)
<sebner> thedeeno: urgh, updating a package in a stable release is not that eady
<sebner> *easy
<sebner> !SRU | thedeeno
<ubottu> thedeeno: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<thedeeno> sebner: I guess it makes sense that it's not that easy. Is there a Karmic 'testing' repo?
<thedeeno> I expect that would be easy to change - if there is such a thing
<ScottK> Proposed SRUs get uploaded to karmic-proposed for verification.
<ari-tczew> I'm just waiting for my SRUs review...
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, and how long does that take?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: It's in the StableReleaseUpdates wiki page
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, so once the SRU has been acked, I need to add the tag: verification-needed and then just wait for the upload?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: No, the archive admin adds that tag when they accept the upload.  Once you use the normal sponsorship process to get it uploaded.  ubuntu-sru ack can come before or after, but the archive admins won't accept it until that happens.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: how long is waiting for SRU ACK?
<ScottK> Depends on how busy they are.  It varies.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, For example, I already have had the SRU acks like a month ago... after that, did I need to subscribe to archive-admins or wait for someone in the SRU team to upload it to proposed and then they will subscribe to archive admins?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: You needed to subscribe the sponsor team.
<RoAkSoAx> i see :) that;s why i was wondering what was missing xD
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, so if packages are in universe, I can upload them directly once the sru has been acked?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Yes
<ari-tczew> ScottK: IMO ~ubuntu-sru is very messed and unmaintained
<ari-tczew> 497  bugs related!
<ScottK> It seems to ebb and flow a bit.
<ari-tczew> 'ebb' ?
<jdong> why is the number of bugs a measure of the messyness of the team?
<ari-tczew> because ubuntu-sru should has related to bugs which waiting for review, ACK etc
<jdong> that's not the case.
<jdong> a lot of the "related" bugs are ones that the SRU process has completed but baltix has a random task open or something.
<ari-tczew> so sometimes someone from ubuntu-sru should clean up the list
<jdong> well, I can either spend my free hour or two per week reviewing and ACKing as many SRU requests as I can from my bugmail directory, or do housekeeping on launchpad. which would you prefer? :)
<ari-tczew> I want the SRU requests were dealt with quickly response like from ubuntu-universe-sponsors in development cycle
<ari-tczew> "Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support."
<ari-tczew> WANNA SEE "professional support"
<RoAkSoAx> ari-tczew, I think you are confusing that sentence. Professional Support means "paid support" (those who buy support from Canonical)
<jdong> most SRUs that I come across and ACK are no more than a week or two old.
<jdong> the exception being the more complex SRU's or ones with not-so-great debdiffs attached
<ari-tczew> RoAkSoAx: I'm contributing to Ubuntu, so this is my paid
<azeem_> my paid?
<RoAkSoAx> ari-tczew, right, but what I'm trying to say is that "professional support" is referring to that Canonical provides paid support services for those who want to acquire them
<ari-tczew> don't care about it
<jdong> you were the one that brought it up in an incorrect context, and RoAkSoAx was correcting your misconception.
<ari-tczew> jdong - you told week, max. 2, ok, I'm couting
<jdong> ... ok, thanks for that helpful attitude
<jdong> you know, that really makes me so much more excited about using my rare bits of free time to work on Ubuntu.
<jdong> I better not eat dinner right now to empty my launchpad folder because you're counting.
<ari-tczew> you can eat dinner, I don't prevent you :)
<jdong> ari-tczew: but yes, if a SRU for you is taking too long in your opinion to get reviewed, feel free to ping me in here or directly email me about it.
<ari-tczew> jdong: sure, 14 days... ;-)
<paissad> is there a way to create a template for po/templates.pot ?
<paissad> so that i use to begin the translation ...
<ari-tczew> jdong: if ~500 bugs is not problem for you to review waiting SRU requests, how do you dig queue?
<jdong> not sure I understand
<jdong> btw, for your bug 421684, please add a SRU bug description
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421684 in obexd "bluetooth send malformed files " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421684
<jdong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<ari-tczew> jdong: I'm very nuisance, right?
<jdong> no, I didn't say that
<ari-tczew> :)
<jdong> rest assured that as one of the guys that spends time processing SRU's, I'm not 100% happy with my speed either
<psusi> does patch ever explain WHY the damn hunk failed to apply?
<azeem_> not sure patch would know why
<ari-tczew> propably changes were applied previously or you have not-refreshed patch
<psusi> no, I mean WHY is it saying it failed?  it looks like it should apply perfectly fine to me
<psusi> context is right, I fixed the line number....
<psusi> not what the underlying cause is, why is patch pissed off
<azeem_> psusi: sorry, but I believe patch on this more than you
<psusi> that's why I'm asking if there's a way to get it to explain itself
<psusi> "hunk failed" is not a useful diagnostic
<ari-tczew> I point on applied previously
<azeem_> maybe some spurious whitespace change
<psusi> no, it has not been applied
<psusi> the context looks like it matches, the lines it wants to remove are there...
<ari-tczew> jdong: have you got a script which says what's the bugs are waiting for SRU review? like dholbach sponsoring
<jdong> ari-tczew: no, I keep manual track of that through my inbox
<ari-tczew> jdong: you give an ACK, so do I need to subscribe sponsors?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, can I be readded to u-u-s please  :)??
<RoAkSoAx> bdrung, could you please also unsubscribe keepalived from u-u-s?? thanks :)
<bdrung> RoAkSoAx: i can't - i am only member of u-s now
<ari-tczew> bdrung: so what's news in your competition now?
<RoAkSoAx> bdrung, oh ok.. np then :)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: rephrase your question please.
<bdrung> RoAkSoAx: find a member of the dying u-u-s group!
<RoAkSoAx> bdrung, yeah will do though but it is not such a big of a deal :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: okay, another: what's the different between u-u-s and u-s?
<bdrung> RoAkSoAx: bug dholbach
<bdrung> ari-tczew: u-u-s and u-m-s were merged into u-s. u-u-s and u-m-s are deprecated now
<RoAkSoAx> ari-tczew, u-m-s and u-u-s are gonna die, and we'll keep a single sponsorship group u-s due to archives changes
<bdrung> u-u-s and u-m-s are members of u-s. Therefore members of u-u-s and u-m-s can edit u-s subscriptions, but not the other way around
<ari-tczew> bdrung: so have you got access to upload for main now?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes ( http://overbenny.wordpress.com/2010/03/17/ubuntu-core-developer/ ), but that's independent of the u-s merge
<ari-tczew> ouh, nice bdrung!
<ari-tczew> I hope that merge 2 sponsors time will be good for clear bug-related list
<paissad> is there a way to create a template for po/templates.pot ?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: it will be hard to get the u-s list clear
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-28
<ari-tczew> bdrung: nobody said that it will be easy
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i worked on it today (global jam in berlin) and it was not fun
<malev_> hi there! where is the irc channel for asking about the junior mentoring?
<siddhartha> hello motu's
<bdrung> malev_: if you have technical question, you can ask them here.
<bdrung> hi siddhartha
<siddhartha> i have a question..
<[LAG]REX> malev an I are searching the way to get a mentor!!
<[LAG]REX> and!
<siddhartha> if theres a package that is not updated in the repository
<siddhartha> do i file a bug-report
<malev_> bdrung, I guess. but I'm asking about the mentorshinp motu's program
<bdrung> siddhartha: yes
<siddhartha> m.. for membership i guess you send an email to..http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu-mentors
<bdrung> siddhartha: mentorshinp not membership
<bdrung> siddhartha: we are in feature freeze - you have to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess to get an update into lucid
<bdrung> malev_, ZEROADRENALINE: there is probably no extra IRC channel for mentoring.
<siddhartha> question: i was running a karmic installation.. i somehow managed to change change my release type to eeebuntu after adding some package repos.  Recently i added lucid repos. Is there any way to change the distribution release type ? lsb_release -a tells me im still running eeebuntu.
<siddhartha> leave
<siddhartha> hello, i have a question: i was running a karmic installation.. i somehow managed to change change my release type to eeebuntu after adding some package repos.  Recently i added lucid repos. Is there any way to change the distribution release type ? lsb_release -a tells me im still running eeebuntu.
<siddhartha> hello guys / gals , i was wondering if there was a way to be on two channels at once using irc
<siddhartha> join #ubuntu+1
<siddhartha> join #ubuntu-motu
<AJ_> hello everyone
<AJ_> I have a question about debian packages
<AJ_> I have a project which i need to package using debian
<AJ_> deb packages requires a control file
<AJ_> and it has a depends field
<AJ_> how do i know the dependencies for my project
<AJ_> is there a command line argument to get it
<AJ_> i tried dpkg -S <file>
<AJ_> and it lists like million of dependencies
<AJ_> so i reckon there has to be another way
<AJ_> can some one please help me
<lfaraone> !helpme | AJ_
<ubottu> AJ_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<lfaraone> AJ_: if you use debhelper, it'll automagically determine your dependancies if it's a C or Python application you package.
<gnomefreak> depends ont he project but i thought there is an upstream file that has a list at least one or 2 i looked at did
<ScottK> AJ_: Normally upstream will include some documentation about what you need to build the package.
<gnomefreak> :)
<AJ_> Mine is a java application built using fmod
<AJ_> so it has fmod shared library file
<AJ_> how do i specify the java dependency
<AJ_> my application requires java 1.5
<ScottK> You might ask in #ubuntu-java then.
<AJ_> Thanks Scott. First i need to figure out what should I put in the <depend> field of control file for debian package
<ScottK> They can probably help you with that
<Rashless> hi all!
<Rashless> how to rename launchpad account if I already have ppa?
<Rashless> is there means to delete the ppa?
<ScottK> Rashless: Those are questions for #launchpad.
<Rashless> ok
<micahg> just to double check if a package with ubuntu changes needs a straight sync from debian and the ubuntu changes can be dropped, we jsut request a sync?
<ScottK> Yes, but you need to explain why it's ok to drop them.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, it looks like I'll need to actually make some changes, so it won't be a merge, but a sync, but good to know
<micahg> mr_pouit: I think I'm going to request a sync of gnome-chemistry-utils from debian testing...the Ubuntu changes have been merged upstream...also, it builds fine with xulrunner-1.9.2.2, but not with xulrunner-1.9.2, so we have to wait for 1.9.2.2 to get into the archive...I'm uploading a test to the xul192 migration PPA, I'll file a bug and subscribe you if it works
<paissad> debconf sucks too much
<paissad> po-debconf & everything's related to it
<paissad> the documentation is bad & the tools complicated ...
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a reason that python-multiprocessing is removed from Lucid ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: It's included in python2.6 core.
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> wgrant: canto package needs to be modified then
<wgrant> AnAnt: Please file a bug.
<wgrant> Even better if you provide a patch and request sponsorship.
<AnAnt> wgrant: can I file a merge bug too (there's a new version that just got sponsored in Debian)
<wgrant> AnAnt: If it contains no new features and you consider it safe and useufl.
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> Can someone review/sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8017 ? It has been granted an FFe in LP #543679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543679 in ubuntu "Add a plymouth theme for sabily" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543679
<paissad> guys, i created my debian/{config,templates,po/POTFILES.in,po/templates.pot} .. added dh_installdebconf in debian/rules ... but i have no config when i install the package via dpkg -i !!!!
<paissad> i'm not prompted for any questions ^^
<paissad> what should be the problem ?
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: in case I haven't asked you yet: would you be willing to act as ubuntu-release delegate for xubuntu together with cody again?
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: yeah sure (you already asked me some weeks ago ;).
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: excellent thanks! (heh, then my list is not up to date *g*)
<sistpoty> highvoltage: did I ask you regarding edubuntu yet?
<Rhonda> Bug #528957 is really nagging me and I really would appreciate if one could find the time to git bisect the SDL code and pin down the commit that did break it.  %-/
<Rhonda> But I fear that this won't happen in time for the lucid release - though I guess it would be a good thing to push in through some proposed update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528957 in wesnoth "mouse button clicks not detected in windowed mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528957
<Rhonda> My uttermost greatful thanks will rest upon the person doing so.
<nigelb> Any pointers to what one should be looking in the git?
<jdstrand> sistpoty: re moin> sure thing! :)
<Rhonda> nigelb: Unfortunately not really. See the bugreport, try to reproduce it, and I would hope that git bisect should be able to help without too much look in the code. It at least seems to be related somehow to windowed/full size mode and mousehandling differences between the two.
<sistpoty> :)
<nigelb> Rhonda, I can try (and will probably fail), but I will try :)
<nigelb> Rhonda, did you mean git or svn?
<highvoltage> hey sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> sistpoty: you didn't ask me yet, at least not as far as I'm aware :)
<\sh> moins
<sistpoty> highvoltage: and would you be willing to act as release delegate again? :)
<sistpoty> hi \sh
<highvoltage> sistpoty: I haven't before, but yes, I would indeed. For Edubuntu stgraber and myself are release managers, are you talking about the universe part of it?
<highvoltage> (sorry I'm missing some context)
<sistpoty> highvoltage: yes, universe: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2010-March/000040.html
<highvoltage> sistpoty: yep, I confirm
<sistpoty> thanks highvoltage :)
<highvoltage> my pleasure
<\sh> bah..sitting in the office doing some strange software rollout during daylight...I should deal more with couchdb...
<Laney> sistpoty: can you please take care of requesting the next lot of syncs for the transition?
<Laney> (I'm at a conference)
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/haskell-installability/i386.png
<Laney> I test built these and they worked:
<Laney> haskelldb-hdbc_0.13-1.dsc     hdbc-odbc_2.2.3.0-2.dsc        hdbc-sqlite3_2.3.0.0-2.dsc
<Laney> haskell-unixutils_1.22-2.dsc  hdbc-postgresql_2.2.3.1-2.dsc  missingh_1.1.0.3-1.dsc
<Laney> thanks!
<Rhonda> nigelb: I only know of bisect in git, and I don't even know what upstream uses. If they use svn then git svn might be the way to go for investigation.
<nigelb> Rhonda, I checked out the upstream for the lib responsible for change
<nigelb> there about 2000 entries between release an now :x
<sistpoty> Laney: sure, will do
<micahg> what do we do when a package needs web access to build (i.e. it wants to pull down files)
<Laney> fix it to not need that
<zgreg> is it only me, or does the font rendering of firefox in lucid have problems?
<micahg> zgreg: bug 512561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512561 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox-3.6 doesn't respect font settings" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512561
<zgreg> it's as broken as in the "official" builds from mozilla.org it seems :/
<zgreg> thanks.
<micahg> Laney: I think that gnome-chemistry-utils is building some of its docs from URLs
<Laney> it can't do
<Laney> the buildds don't have internet access
<micahg> Laney: should I add the files to the debian dir then?
<Laney> You should rather talk to upstream
 * sistpoty wonders if he should file FFe bugs for some haskell packages ... that would lead to an interesting conversation between me and myself :)
<iulian> One bug should be enough.
<sistpoty> iulian: once I'm through with filing sync requests, I'll file one
<micahg> mr_pouit: are you around?
<mr_pouit> micahg: yes
<zgreg> ouch - the sun java plugin is broken in lucid
<micahg> mr_pouit: how do you get around gnome-chemistry-utils wanting to look to sourceforge for dtd for the docs?
<ari-tczew> jdong: ping
<jdong> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> jdong: why I cannot use patchsystem in SRU?
<jdong> ari-tczew: SRU's are about introducing as few changes as possible to the package to get the problem fixed...
<jdong> this discussion has been had on mailing lists and in #ubuntu-devel and the concensus among the developers is that patchsys'es should not be *added* to packages being SRU'ed
<jdong> but of course if a patchsys already exists, you should use it
<zgreg> I don't get really get with sun's jre/jdk was replaced by openjdk, it's still clearly not ready!
<geser> micahg: is the DTD perhaps already packaged?
<ari-tczew> jdong: when discussion about patchsystems in SRU has been explained on IRC?
<jdong> ari-tczew: I think it was about a year ago
<sistpoty> iulian: bug #550375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550375 in ubuntu "[FFe] haskell transition, next round" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550375
<ari-tczew> jdong: year? please take a look @ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kadu/0.6.5.1-5ubuntu0.1
<jdong> ari-tczew: that looks like a package that already contains a patchsys, in which case it is proper to just add a patch to it.
<jdong> ari-tczew: in the case of a package that didn't have a patchsys in the first place, it's not recommended to add a patchsys for the purpose of SRU
<mr_pouit> micahg: mmh, I don't know, it built fine on the buildds, so I don't think they is a problem with that
<ari-tczew> jdong: this is sick for me! no using patchsystems messes package!
<jdong> ari-tczew: nobody likes directly patching in the diff.gz, but at the same time, adding a patchsys to the packaging doesn't meet the definition of "minimal change necessary" for SRU's
<jdong> SRU changes donn't have to propagate and survive future releases, though, which avoids one of the problems of monolithic patching
<micahg> geser: it's weird, the same checks are in the current version, but it doesn't break the current version
<sistpoty> jdong: *I* like directly patching the .diff.gz :P
<jdong> sistpoty: haha it later on can become a pain to figure out what patch came from where for what purpose, unless you're good at documenting too :)
<geser> sistpoty: binary diffs?
<ari-tczew> jdong: okay, I'll reupload bzr revision.
<sistpoty> jdong: if you properly upstream your changes, it won't ;)
<jdong> ari-tczew: thank you
<sistpoty> geser: haha
<ari-tczew> jdong: I think that I could help you in clean up the bugs related to ~ubuntu-sru
<ari-tczew> jdong: ... but how?! :> I think about access to unsubscribe SRU teams
<jdong> ari-tczew: I think the missing part of the procedure is to detach ubuntu-sru once verification-done.
<jdong> ari-tczew: access to unsubscribe is only available for SRU team members.
<ari-tczew> jdong: so how can I help?
<jdong> ari-tczew: I'd start with mailing the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list, cc'ing the SRU team members, about your concern that the related bugs display in launchpad isn't a satisfactory radar map for what SRU tasks remain needing attention.
<jdong> and then as a group, we can come to a concensus what's a good fix for the problem
<jdong> i'm only one piece of the larger SRU process and don't feel comfortable single-handedly doing any mass unsubscribing, etc
<micahg> mr_pouit: well, for some reason it skipped validation before and I can't find a reason in the changelog or patches
<micahg> mr_pouit: here's the build log, are you familiar with this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42258987/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.gnome-chemistry-utils_0.10.12-2~ffox36~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bencrisford> hi everyone, ive fixed a v.simple typo-bug in the kdeedu package, and the debuild works ok, until it gets to a point, then it says it could not find the cbds/rules/1/patchsys-quilt.mk file
<bencrisford> the full output it here: http://pastebin.com/PQc1FwFk
<ari-tczew> jdong: what do you think about give me access to unsubscribing motu-sru && ubuntu-sru (indirectly by marking me as member)?
<jdong> ari-tczew: that's not something I have the permission to do, or any influence upon the decision-making, but in my opinion it probably isn't feasible.
<ari-tczew> jdong: it's the question of trust in me, I wanna only help in clean up, not to be a member of SRU 4ever or something...
<paissad> guys, i have my personal repository for .deb packages, but ... the problem is that the server is in a non debian like system, .... thus i cannot use dpkg-scanpackages or apt-ftparchive to put my packages in the repository .... what do you suggest me now ?
<azeem> paissad: rsync from somewhere else?
<jdong> ari-tczew: again, it's the Ubuntu SRU *team*, no single member of the team should be doing sweeping changes like this without group concensus. Starting off an open discussion is the best way to get this process started.
<iulian> sistpoty: Do you want me to take a look at it?
<sistpoty> iulian: yes, I guess makes sense to have someone else then me ack it ;)
<paissad> azeem, i don't think that rsync will work since the cache of the repository needs to be re-generated & many other stuffs
<iulian> sistpoty: Alrighty.
<azeem> paissad: which cache?
<sistpoty> thanks iulian
<paissad> azeem, http://dpaste.com/177050/
<azeem> paissad: no idea then
<ari-tczew> jdong: of course I'll wait for group decision
<iulian> sistpoty: Looks good.  I have just acked it.  Thanks for taking care of it.
<sistpoty> thanks iulian!
<iulian> No problem.
<bencrisford> i was working on a bug, which is now fixed, but i have made changed to some of the source files
<bencrisford> if i apt-get source <package> again, will that overwrite my changes?
<jpds> bencrisford: Maybe you should use the packages bazaar branch?
<bencrisford> jpds: why is this?
<psusi> jdong, say, were you interested in the e2defrag project?  I've got a bzr repo, project, and maintainer group set up on lp for it now... and a ppa with a usable build
<johan_> I know I'm very late but anyway: is it still possible to add a new package to universe (using revu or debian import)
<geser> not really, only with a exception for which you need a good rationale now
<johan_> ok, that's what I expected - then I know I should not waste time on adding it to revu/...
<johan_> since it will be synced from debian anyway in lucid+1
<ari-tczew> jdong: ping
<bencrisford> http://pastebin.com/F43MWXzr - thats the .desktop file for qcad, and qcad doesnt appear in any menus unless you manually add it
<bencrisford> when i open it in gedit
<bencrisford> the "Graphics" is highlighted bright red
<bencrisford> could someone please tell me what that means?
<bencrisford> it is highlighted red, like the TODOs are highlighted yellow
<bencrisford> and im wondering if thats the reason id does not show up in menus
<micahg> bencrisford: Does it work with a semicolon after Graphics?
<bencrisford> micahg: i havent tried that yet, 1 second
<bencrisford> i havent tested it, but i dont think it will work
<bencrisford> the "Graphics" is still the red colour
<micahg> I don't know about gedit
<bencrisford> micahg: http://i44.tinypic.com/5vvyfs.png thats how it shows graphics
<psusi> umm... how do you get the gnome calculator to convert a number to hex? ;)
<psusi> it seems to do hex to dec... but I can't see how to make it go the other way and there does not seem to be an invert button like there is in the windows calc
<bencrisford> psusi: hmm, it works on arch's gnome calculator
<psusi> bencrisford, what works?  I don't see a button to do it
<arand> psusi: There's always, preferences>change to hex view
<bencrisford> psusi: i seem to remember that the arch gnome calc did this operation in a similar way to windows
<psusi> ahh, there we go... they buried it in preferences ;)
<psusi> used to the radio kobs in sci mode to toggle back and forth
<geser> bencrisford: check the .desktop specification if Graphics is (still) a valid Category name
<bencrisford> geser: thanks, im planning on trying that tommorrow
<bencrisford> im off for the night now though
<bencrisford> see y'all later ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-21
<jmarsden> Is it expected behaviour that (for example) /usr/lib/libexpat1.a in Maverick is now /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libexpat1.a in Natty?  Is there a wiki page somewhere that explains this change?
<RAOF> jmarsden: Welcome to multiarch!
<jmarsden> Ah... *that's* how it does it.  Can you point me to docs?  It is breaking a package I am trying to update to a new upstream version, it seems...
<jmarsden> I may need to re-run autoconf or something to fix that, I suppose.  the ./configure is not finding the .a file...
<RAOF> The linker (and loader) have been changed to search in the appropriate multiarch paths.  I guess it depends on how ./configure is checking for that static library.
<RAOF> Also, urgh.
<jmarsden> Yes, I was hoping I didn't have to wade through a bunch of autotools stuff to find the problem...!
<RAOF> Why is it statically linking expat anyway?
<jmarsden> I don't know... package is trustedqsl from the ARRL.  Ham radio software.
<jmarsden> I'll poke at it some more.  At least now I know the move was by design, so I *do* need to fix the packaging!  It builds fine on Lucid and Maverick as it now is...
<\sh> moins
<Gryllida> Hi.
<Gryllida> Can someone confirm the unconfirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/739173 ? Is it relevant here?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739173 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gpy" [Undecided,New]
<Gryllida> Hrms, odd, it wasn't new initially; but I would appreciate a review of all that though.
<dholbach> good morning
<Gryllida> Hi.
<kim0> Morning folks, got a little problem with my ppa
<kim0> https://launchpad.net/~kim0/+archive/ppa .. is picking up some wrong signing key (My real pub key is https://launchpad.net/~kim0/+archive/ppa like on my LP page)
<geser> kim0: what key is it using instead?
<kim0> geser: 1024R/51D678E8
<kim0> As seen on https://launchpad.net/~kim0/+archive/ppa ..
<kim0> that key doesn't even exist
<kim0> and I never made any 1024r key!
<geser> kim0: LP auto-generates a key it uses for signing your PPA
<kim0> duh
<kim0> so it's not my key
<geser> kim0: it can't use your GPG key as LP only knows your public key and it needs the private key for signing
<kim0> yeah makes sense
<geser> kim0: no, it's an auto-generated key
<kim0> so .. it's non-existent because this ppa is 20 mins old ? :)
<kim0> actually more like an hour now
<geser> could be, I don't know exactly the timing for generating the key for fresh PPAs (ask in #launchpad)
<kim0> geser: thanks
<Gryllida> geser, hi, can you tell me what I need to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/739173  please?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739173 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gpy" [Wishlist,New]
<geser> Gryllida: as you are already working on getting the package into Debian, not much more needs to be gone for the bug. Once the package is in Debian and got synced into the next developement version, the bug can be closed.
<Gryllida> geser, I am not sure whether you have any experience with Debian sponsors at all, but they seem all dead to me so far.
<geser> Gryllida: no, I don't have experience with Debian sponsors but finding an Ubuntu sponsor isn't easy either. We prefer to have the package in Debian instead in Ubuntu only. That way both Debian and Ubuntu benefit from the package and we hope it's less likely that the package will not bitrot in Ubuntu as nobody has time to update/look after it in future.
<Gryllida> Alright, thank you for the clarification.
<Laney> Gryllida: did you ask on debian-mentors@lists.debian.org? If you come to #debian-ubuntu on OFTC the people there can help you too.
<Laney> and... if it's a python application then there is a team just for that
<Laney> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/PythonAppsPackagingTeam
<Gryllida> I did both.
<Laney> I gave you three options there
<Laney> trying PAPT in the first instance and maintaining your package there is probably your best chance. I know there are other Ubuntu developers who also do work in that team
<Gryllida> 1) debian-mentors@lists.debian.org 2) #debian-ubuntu on OFTC 3) debian-python@lists.debian.org <-Did a few days ago.
<Gryllida> 4) PAPT - doing now.
<Laney> IRC might give you more luck
<Gryllida> They're not voiced or anything, I don't even know when one shows up
<Gryllida> Yes, I'm idling there.
<Laney> just ask your question and someone will get to you when they can
<Gryllida> Laney, I largely appreciate that the Ubuntu MOTU team members list is public, and all the project spirit in general.  I asked about the package in the #debian-mentors @ OFTC channel directly and will go from there. Thanks for your time.
<les123> Hello, I would like to put a game demo in multiverse. I have deb package ready.
<les123> It's not open source
<les123> any ideas where to start? Thanks
<mok0> les123: can't have it in multiverse then
<les123> too bad :-(
<les123> so where is the best place to deploy it?
<les123> ppa?
<mok0> les123: your own website?
<les123> already have
<mok0> les123: you can't use a launchpad ppa either
<les123> ?
<les123> why is that? license?
<mok0> les123: yes
<mok0> les123: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<les123> bad :-( I thought I could get some exposure :-)
<les123> I guess other distros have similar policy?
<mok0> les123: you'll have to get that the same way other closed-source software vendors do
<les123> mok0: what they do? only through their own www?
<mok0> les123: I guess they advertise
<les123> mok0: if you have budget then you advertise :-D
<mok0> les123: if you want to develop games for ubuntu, you might contact canonical though
<les123> canonical?
<les123> I thought they ale olny open source?
<mok0> les123: the company behind ubuntu
<mok0> http://www.canonical.com/
<les123> thanks
<mok0> les123: np
<les123> I guess I am too small for that :-)
<les123> one more question - how did the codecs get there
<les123> they are without source
<les123> some approval process?
<mok0> les123: canonical pays license
<mok0> les123: they are in the restricted distribution
<les123> mok0; why restricted/
<les123> they are available in universe?
<les123> there are packages like bad, good, ugly
<les123> (I don't remember correctly)
<les123> let me check :-)
<les123> That's interesting :-)
<mok0> les123: closed-source software can't get into multiverse
<mok0> multiverse is open-source but with a non-DFSG-compliant license
<mok0> les123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<les123> yeah - I am reading those
<les123> makes sense - nobody want unchecked code in repository
<soren> mok0: Not necessarily open source.
<soren> mok0: ...but distributable.
<les123> "distributable"?
<les123> what do you mean/.
<les123> every package is distributable?
<RAOF> Exactly that; where we have a license to distribute.
<soren> Open source means that you can see the source from which it was built. That's not necessarily the case. Distributable just means that the copyright holder allows for the software to be distributed.
<les123> game demo will be by default distributable?
<mok0> soren: ok
<soren> les123: There's not such things as "by default".
<RAOF> les123: By default, no-one is able to copy it.
<les123> ok, so if I gave a license to distribute a demo it will be ok?
<RAOF> Yes.
<les123> if it's not open source?
<les123> :D
<RAOF> Yes.
<lifeless> soren: actually open source means remixable; - see the 'shared source' abominationf or something where you can see but not remix
<RAOF> (Although that means multiverse, of course)
<les123> ok, so where I can post a package for multiverse?
<les123> also - is there any standard for distributable license?
<RAOF> No, not really.
<RAOF> les123: revu is where packages generally get reviewed; it's going to be pretty quiet at this time of the cycle, as feature freeze is a while ago and we're not really adding new packages at this point.
<les123> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-upload.html
<les123> seems to be only for universe
<RAOF> les123: You might want to check out the application review board.
<Laney> that requires Freedom
<RAOF> (By contacting Canonical)
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> I'm being confused by the many and varied.
<les123> jeez :-) It's getting complex :-D
<RAOF> les123: We generally only work with open-source stuff (although there's no *barrier* to proprietary stuff in multiverse), so few people will notice when docs don't cover multiverse :)
<mok0> les123: open-source your game and your troubles are gone
<les123> maybe some day :-)
<les123> look - it's jsut for fun really (there are no real money involved in games today)
<les123> but I would like to check how high that can go ;-D
<mok0> les123: so what's the point of closed source?
<les123> well, it's javas :-)
<les123> you can decompile it whatever you want
<les123> i am not obsfuracting it even
<RAOF> Presumably you'd like to get money from your game at some point, that's why it's closed-source?  If so, talking to someone from Canonical about getting it into the software centre might be a good idea.  Although I'm not sure quite how good our processes are around that at the moment :)
<mok0> les123: here's a free business model: 1) make great open source game 2) get lots of players via Ubuntu 3) make version for iPhone 4) Profit!
<les123> yeah :-)
<les123> iPhonr - 1-2USD :d
<les123> Apple does not like java anyway
<mok0> les123: Android
<RAOF> Steam is translating that to PC games, too.  It's extremely tempting to drop $5 on a game, and steam makes it ridiculously easy to.
<les123> could be :-)
<les123> but look at that
<mok0> RAOF: "Steam"?
<les123> 18 months of almost full-time work
<RAOF> I'd *like* software centre to be that sort of market on Ubuntu. :)
<les123> for developer is like a 100k USD minimum
<les123> how many copies to sell to break even? ;-)
<les123> no-way :-)
<les123> better write business Orcale-forms
<les123> sorry - games are not profitable :-)
<les123> it;s just for fun
<RAOF> You'd only need to sell 20,000@$5 to break even; a good game should be able to sell that many, particularly at that price-point.
<RAOF> Anyway, *ever* so slightly off topic :)
<mok0> les123: so contact canonical like RAOF said or opensource it. Those are your options
<les123> yes - probably my www will be enough ;-)
<les123> mok0 - actually - there is great game - Battle of Wesnoth
<les123> it's free and guy is porting that to iPhone
<les123> I think it's in universe anyway
<les123> we can check your theory :-)
<RAOF> Yup.
<artfwo> I'm looking for a friendly DD, which is interested in multimedia/sound to sponsor a couple of my uploads (1 new and 1 updated package). anyone interested?
<mok0> les123: I hardly ever play games
<les123> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/battle-for-wesnoth/id340691963?mt=8
<les123> mok0 - me too
<les123> but I wanted to create something :-)
<mok0> les123: Your investment in learning will pay off, the game itself might not
<les123> oh  -no problem with that. I am professional Jee developer :-)
<les123> but anyone can be bored with some-else stuff
<mok0> les123: indeed
<les123> fixing broken code, corporate bull-shit policy, etc ;-)
<les123> and you know - there is fun of creating something ;-)
<mok0> les123: how can Java be closed source?
<les123> why not?
<les123> it's license thing
<les123> practically it cannt be
<mok0> les123: you can decompile it
<les123> yes, but everthing can be decompiled
<les123> so in that terms - nothing is closed source ;-)
<mok0> les123: but java is particularly easy, you get the source back
<les123> java is interpreted - so it's just easier
<les123> you can use some tricks - but you are right - it's really like open code
<RAOF> Rather, java is introspectable, so you get a reasonable faximile of the source back.
<soren> I can hardly even read Java before it's compiled, let alone after it's been compiled and decompiled again.
<les123> whatever the smart names - you can get your fingers on the source quite easily :-)
<les123> soren: it's object oriented - it can be hard to read, especially with adnotations
<RAOF> Unless you've got an open-source license on it you can't do anything with that source, though.
<mok0> les123: so by closed-sourcing you don't prevent anyone ripping off your code, you just prevent anyone from discovering it
<les123> why discovering?
<les123> look - it will be ripped this way or another - it's legal thing
<mok0> les123: because if the source is open, many eyes can spot if the code has been ripped of
<les123> if I publish it as open source I will probvably lose all interest in it
<mok0> les123: I don't understand that
<RAOF> Well, if they care.  I'm not sure that crowd-sourcing your copyright enforcement is a winning plan :)
<mok0> RAOF: what other options do you have?
<RAOF> (That said, it *sounds* like an open-source license would be appropriate; encouraging patches from other people can be wonderfully interesting)
<mok0> plus all the debugging you get for free
<les123> heh ;-)
<les123> look - maybe some day I will release it
<les123> but for now I would like to experience whole process :-)
<les123> including marketing
<les123> it won't be gain financially - that's for sure
<mok0> les123: most likely you'll be spending :-)
<les123> and if someone wants to have look at algorithms - no problem - he can ask me - i will give him source with notes :-)
<mok0> les123: what IS the game, anyway?
<les123> mok0 - not so much - only my time
<les123> if you wanna: www.age-of-feat.net
<les123> but there is nothing to download yet
<les123> it's still in beta-tests
<les123> strategy
<les123> it won't sell more than 200 copies
<les123> above that I am going buy champage
<mok0> les123: looks like it could fit on a smartphone
<les123> not really - smartfones usually do not support fully JSE
<mok0> what do I know
<mok0> -> nothing
<mok0> I don't even own a smartphone
<les123> well -
<les123> I was told I shoukld update myself - so I updated :-)
<les123> I can check email and play tetris :D
<mok0> OK, but I'm seated at a computer or my laptop most of the day.
<mok0> I have no need for checking email when I'm walking my dog
<mok0> :)
<les123> gmail has nice applet for phones - your dog will be happy ;D
<mok0> heh
<les123> anyway - it mmight be a good idea to build some app-shop for Linux
<mok0> les123: like RAOF said, canonical is working on that idea
<mok0> (strangely, the app-store concept was INVENTED by Debian
<les123> not sure if Steam-like
<mok0> The app-store concept was brought to iPhone via the unlocking community
<mok0> Apple saw it was a great idea
<les123> hmmm... interesting ;-)
<mok0> Finally, Microsoft copied it
<les123> however, I am not sure if people will buy anything there - they are too used to free repositories
<mok0> ... and will probably claim they invented it
<les123> M$ copies everything :-)
<mok0> les123: amen to that brother :-)
<les123> but they have army-like laywers department
<les123> however I have to say they have good code quality
<les123> there was tcp-ip stack somethere leaked from M$
<les123> it was quite good
<mok0> les123: they used the bsd one for years
<les123> BSD was copied everywhre
<les123> especially crypto
<les123> well, that was their license
<mok0> les123: You couldn't get onto the Internet with a Windows machine before Windows95
<les123> ? Internet Explorer was on 3.11
<les123> I think up to version 5.0
<mok0> les123: Maybe. I never used Windows, but I remember being on the Internet YEARS before my friends could
<mok0> With Unix, and Macs
<mok0> The first browser I ran was Mosaic on the SGI
<les123> I think there was some lynx-like thing for dos
<les123> whaever ;-)
<mok0> les123: gopher?
<les123> don't know :-)
<les123> we played Doom then :-d
<les123> whatever - it seems to be too much issues with releasing non-open source on Linux :-)
<les123> I guess my page will do :-)
<mok0> les123: yeah
<les123> and never more any games to develop - it's takes too much time!
<les123> but try if you have time - you will learn a lot :D
<mok0> les123: I'm sure
<les123> Ok, thanks!
<les123> Cee yaa!
<mok0> good luck
<les123> come to page in 4-weeks - maybe you will like it ;-)
<mok0> :)
<arand> Licensing issue: Is this ubuntu-restricted compliant: http://redeclipse.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/redeclipse/license.txt?revision=2265&view=markup if not, what kind of requests would I make to the developers in order to make it, with as few modifications as possible? Are binary packages even possible for this, since that implies modification?
<arand> Also, a debian.tar.gz would use the name of the game, however I'm not sure it can be definitely claimed to be "redistribution of the game" since it is independent metadata?
<mok0> arand: looks problematic
<mok0> arand: "Limited rights are granted to redistribute..."
<arand> However, I know that sauerbraten and warsow use a very similar license, and they are both in debian/ubuntu non-free
<mok0> arand: anyway, that license looks like a sorry hodgepodge
<arand> mok0: I know, and already some things have changed as per me nagging about them...
<JackyAlcine> o/
<mok0> arand: they advertise that it's a free and open game, but not really
<arand> For reference http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/non-free/w/warsow-data/current/copyright warsow-data has almost the exact same wording: "unchanged recompressed"
<mok0> arand: what's the point of that clause?
<mok0> arand: I don't understand how warsow made it in
<arand> mok0: I am not completely sure, but I consider it to be a way to accomodate for specific items which are otherwise under a restrictive nondistributable license, to be redistributed if accompanied as a whole with the game.
<mok0> arand: looks like it's forbidden to patch it
<arand> mok0: Indeed.
<mok0> arand: which means we can't fix bugs
<mok0> arand: that is unacceptable in my view
 * mok0 wonders why we get all these questions about non-FLOSS games today
<arand> sauer/warsow manageds that by splitting into data and a engine-dfsg
<mok0> I see
<arand> Although as I have poked about at them for reference, I'm not sure if they actually hold up...
<mok0> arand: you might try debian-legal
<arand> oftc?
<arand> Or a mailing list?
<mok0> arand: I was thinking of the ml
<ari-tczew> how can I fix this FTBFS? ../libs/uti/sge_edit.c:67:9: error: ignoring return value of 'chown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<ari-tczew> source line:    chown(fname, myuid, mygid);
<ari-tczew> geser: around?
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, the error message is self explanatory isn't it? ("ignoring return value of chown")
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: sorry, I'm noob. do you want to see full buildlog?
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, no. it means that the program ignores the return value of chown (ie, it doesn't check for success)
<chrisccoulson> you either need to fix that (or work around it by dropping -Werror, but that is wrong)
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: -Werror is in actual Ubuntu delta and I want to get it fixed right.
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: I'd like to fix it, but I don't have an idea how.
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/chown.html
<chrisccoulson> you basically need to check that chown doesn't return -1. if it does, you need to check errno, and retry if errno=EINTR
<chrisccoulson> and then figure out what to do if it does fail
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: black magic :O
<chrisccoulson> but i don't know what package you are building, or what it does. you'd need to figure out how to handle the error
<ari-tczew> package calls gridengine
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: how about use int chown(const char *fname, uid_t myuid, gid_t mygid) ?
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, well, that is the prototype of the function
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: could you help me fix this one? this package has got a lot of errors, I have done fixed loads of them. I'd like to finish,
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, i can't at the moment, i'm pretty busy with a lot of other work
<ari-tczew> understand
<ari-tczew> hyperair, Ampelbein: about geany: bug 739373
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 739373 could not be found
<ari-tczew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/739373
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 739373 not found
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: look, I found this: http://old.nabble.com/copy-file.c-vs-ignoring-chown%27s-return-value-td31041001.html
<ari-tczew> is it may be useful?
<hyperair> ari-tczew: wrong bug number?
<ari-tczew> hyperair: it's private.
<ari-tczew> hyperair: couldn't you see this if you're motu?
<hyperair> ari-tczew: no, it's not. that bug doesn't exist.
<ari-tczew> hyperair: do you want to see screenshot?
<hyperair> private bugs are shown as private bugs by launchpad
<hyperair> yeah why not
<hyperair> http://img40.imageshack.us/i/screenshoterrorpagenotf.png/
<hyperair> ari-tczew: ^^
<hyperair> either launchpad's acting up, or the bug really doesn't exist
<hyperair> did you mistype the number?
<ari-tczew> hyperair: http://img138.imageshack.us/i/launchpad.png/
<ari-tczew> hyperair: and?
<Laney> why don't you unmark it as private?
<ari-tczew> Laney: I'll but we are investigating in odd case.
<hyperair> ari-tczew: it appears now. maybe the stuff didn't get saved properly to the database? =\
<hyperair> bug 739373
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 739373 could not be found
<hyperair> hmm ubottu still can't find it
<hyperair> ari-tczew: interestingly, apport has marked your bug as invalid.
<hyperair> ari-tczew: could you send me your core dump, please?
<hyperair> if you feel paranoid you could gpg-encrypt it with my key -- it's 0x588752a1
<ari-tczew> hyperair: where it is?
<ari-tczew> is it*
<hyperair> where is what?
<hyperair> my key?
<hyperair> oh you mean the core dump?
<hyperair> well it's inside the .crash file
<hyperair> which is in /var/crash
<hyperair> you can unpack it using apport-unpack
<ari-tczew> might be it helpful for you? (coredump)
<ari-tczew> hyperair: apport is pretty buggy :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/583335/
<ari-tczew> hyperair: done, check your mail box
<ari-tczew> hyperair: ah, still sending... I've only 1Mb/s upload ;)
<ari-tczew> hyperair: ok sent
<dholbach> Laney, do you think we should try to get a FFe and get the packaging guide into natty or should we wait for a few more submitted articles and get it into oneiric?
<dholbach> Laney, also was I thinking if it'd make sense to rename it? there's content in there already that's not exclusively related to packaging
<dholbach> also... can somebody please review my merge proposals for lp:ubuntu-packaging-guide? :)
<Laney> dholbach: Would you recommend it generally yet? I think we should have an alpha/beta period where it bakes in a PPA or something.
<Laney> and what's not about packaging in there?
<dholbach> ok, fine with me
<Laney> and I just read it a bit and saw that it talks about looms. Do we recommend those for general use now?
<dholbach> well, there's a lot of ubuntu infrastructure stuff, there's a upstream guide ready almost ready to be merged
<dholbach> and I guess there'll be more stuff about "developing ubuntu (the platform)"
<dholbach> Laney, barry would know about looms
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I thought that stuff would be out of scope for this guide
<dholbach> Laney, there's one branch of mine up for review that moves a lot of UDD stuff into the knowledge dataabase
 * barry takes notice
<dholbach> so not up there on the "I want to solve a specific task" mainpage
<dholbach> I think it's fine to put that kind of stuff (in-depth articles about tools, etc.) into the knowledge database
<barry> Laney: looms are a great feature, but as far as the workflow described in docs, i think we're still trying to work out how they all fit together
<dholbach> (the 'restructure' branch)
<dholbach> it'd be nice if more folks joined the ~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team mailing list and took notice of the merge proposals
<Laney> dholbach: yeah I agree with this approach; task-driven main interface and then a reference section
<Laney> I probably ought to do that. :-)
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> WIN!
 * dholbach hugs Laney
<Laney> barry: Yeah, I just wonder if there's some over-generalisation here
<Laney> in an ideal world, of course ;-)
<Laney> mainly in that it assumes 3.0 (quilt)
<dholbach> Laney, barry: thanks for your help
<barry> Laney: definitely.  it could use some discussion of other patch systems, and a critical eye on how patch systems work with bzr.  i think we have a commitment from the bzr dev team to pull looms into the core, make them rock (i.e. fix the warts and smooth the ui out), and concentrate on the story for working with packages that have patch systems.
<dholbach> if anyone is bored: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+activereviews :)
<barry> dholbach: saw that, but i'm massively behind on post-pycon catch up ;)
<AnAnt> Hello, I get a UnicodeEncodeError message when I try to login on wiki.ubuntu.com, where should I report that ?
<c2tarun> I got this error while building a package http://paste.kde.org/7836/ manual.pro is missing, I guess manual.pro should be generated when we run qmake -project in manual folder. What is wrong here?
<ari-tczew> iulian: does FFe needs 2 ACKs?
<iulian> ari-tczew: No.  Just one.
<ari-tczew> iulian: hmmm, I was wondering which thing in the past needed 2 ACKs.
<geser> REVU still needs two ACKs from MOTUs
<geser> I'm not sure if FFe needed two ACKs in the past and was changed later to only one ACK
<ari-tczew> geser: I think MOTU Release Team needed 2 ACKs.
<ari-tczew> Then it was merged into Ubuntu Release Team and now only one ACK is needed.
<geser> might be (too lazy to check the archives now)
<ScottK> What geser says is correct.
<ari-tczew> geser: do you know how to fix it? ../libs/uti/sge_edit.c:67:9: error: ignoring return value of 'chown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<ari-tczew> code: chown(fname, myuid, mygid);
<geser> int unused = chown(fname, myuid, mygid);
<geser> might perhaps work, but it's not a proper fix as we still don't check the value but only "quieten" the warning/error
 * ari-tczew is checking
<geser> not sure if gcc can be tricked that easy
<ari-tczew> geser: ../libs/uti/sge_edit.c:67:8: error: unused variable 'unused'
<geser> :(
<ari-tczew> pretty logical, unused variable unused ;D
<Bachstelze> ari-tczew: you could compile with -Wno-unused-result
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: is it really different than -Wno-error  ?
<ari-tczew> (which actual package has got and I'm going to drop it by fix)
<Bachstelze> it only ignores this particular warning
<Bachstelze> otherwise you have to actually use the result, like if (result == -1) return -1;
<Bachstelze> the second one being obviouly better, error codes exist for a reason
<RoAkSoAx> win 9
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: anyway, thanks, I'll check it later.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: are you going to sponsor this one? bug 685710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685710 in matplotlib (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError on help(polar)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685710
<ari-tczew> if Debian maintainer has added missing libraries to LDFLAGS instead LIBS and package builds fine, shall we sync it or point out maintainer to fix it right?
<ari-tczew> at natty's start we've sent patches to Debian where are patched LDFLAGS cause LIBS has been used later in toolchain.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: last time I tried I couldn't build the package due to segfault in python-dbg
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: so, are you going to try again?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I would unsubscribe sponsors if I were to fight with it but I don't have much time recently - the patch is fine, it just needs someone to upload it :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: did you test it?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I can upload this one.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I didn't test it but it's a trivial and logical fix that comes from the upstream. You can test it by installing matplotlib and running
<kklimonda> python -c 'from matplotlib.projections import polar; help(polar)'
<kklimonda> there is actually a test in the bug
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: You ACK is enough for me. ;)
<ari-tczew> I will do it tomorrow. Now I'm off to learn some russian language.
<kklimonda> ScottK: heh, I've managed to backport evo 2.32 to lucid - I wonder if anyone actually cares about it enough to test it though - the bug got quiet after you closed it :)
<ScottK> Feel free to ask.
<ScottK> Did you backport it in a way that isn't going to make me cringe?
<kklimonda> ScottK: well, that depends - what makes you cringe usually? I didn't do much evil stuff so far. :)
<ScottK> kklimonda: OK.  As long as you warped evo to fit lucid and not the other way around it should ~be OK.
<kklimonda> ScottK: I've updated a few libraries where it was required but none of them broke ABI/API. I've also tried not to update anything user visible (like gnome-icon-theme)
<kklimonda> I wonder how will Red Hat handle Evolution updates for RHEL6
<kklimonda> they also have 2.28
<kklimonda> and they are going to be around for a little longer then 10.04
<kklimonda> ScottK: btw, wrt backports - would that be feasible to backport parts of API when it makes sense to support newer versions of software?
<kklimonda> or would that create a mess so big no one could support it? :)
<arand> Can I in packaging use something like "this packaging (i.e. everything debian/*) is GPL, except for the name of the game which is only to be used with unmodified redistribution"? I have a feeling this might conflict with GPL, would I need to use another license for my packaging?
<Crak> hi
<ScottK> kklimonda: Possibly.  It depends on the details.
<ScottK> kklimonda: Desktop is a little less important for RHEL than Ubuntu.
<kklimonda> ScottK: has it been done in the past? i.e. backporting small parts of the API?
<kklimonda> (in -backports, not in the entire archive)
<ScottK> kklimonda: Not that I recall.  We have backported full new versions where there was a strong argument for it and we could test it.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> So in theory this would be less invasive than that.
<kklimonda> in practice it's still a lot of work for a small team :)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-22
<micahg> ScottK: (moving to a more OT channel), do you think it would make sense for a release exception, or should I try to push through backports?
<micahg> SRU exception I mean
<ScottK> I don't know the package well enough to have an opinion on if it should get an SRU exception.
<Crak> what is a SRU exception?
<micahg> ScottK: but I should try to go that route rather than backports first if it's totally broken, right?
<ScottK> If it's totally broken, yes.
<micahg> Crak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
 * micahg wonders if youtube failures qualify as totally broken
<Crak> and for this https://launchpad.net/bugs/739791 what would be the right way to update?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739791 in tucan (Ubuntu) "Tucan's version from ubuntu repositories doesn't work any more" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<broder> micahg: what's the context here? i know i saw a comment from cjwatson recently that TB intended to establish a precedent that a more-invasive-than-normal SRU might be ok if it was needed to respond to external changes (i.e. youtube changing)
<micahg> broder: gnash doesn't work with youtube since the API keeps changing
<broder> yeah, that sounds like the sort of thing he was talking about.
<broder> let me look briefly and see if i can find that comment
<broder> micahg: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/10/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t18:35
<broder> (and a little above that)
<micahg> broder: hmm, maybe this should be case by case rather than a MRE
<broder> micahg: i can imagine a process parallel to MRE for "packages which rely on externalities and might change"
<broder> but realistically i think that as long as ~ubuntu-sru agrees that that sort of thing is appropriate, you don't really need a special process for it
<ScottK> You can shove almost anything in under the provision for SRU due to regressions.
<MTecknology> so... what is the right way to send a sync request?
<RAOF> requestsync ?
<MTecknology> oooh... that's just too easy
<MTecknology> This program only functions in a UTF-8 locale. Aborting.
<MTecknology> :S
<ScottK> Sure. IIRC we just did an SRU for ubuntu-dev-tools because requestsync quit working.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> ScottK: any chance you could make this easy for me and let me know what the title should look like so the release team can catch it?
<micahg> MTecknology: does LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 requestync work?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> ubuntu_component, is that like universe?
<RAOF> MTecknology: The way to get the release team to catch it is to subscribe ubuntu-release.  The title of the bug isn't particularly important; “Please sync $BAR from Debian $SERIES” is pretty common, though.
<MTecknology> RAOF: they are subscribed but missed it
<RAOF> For how long?
<MTecknology> bug 729691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729691 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception Request: nginx-0.8.54-4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729691
<MTecknology> Sync nginx 0.8.54-4 (universe) from Debian unstable <-- close?
<micahg> MTecknology: yep
<micahg> put FFe: in front of it, so they know that there was one
<micahg> MTecknology: do you have PPU for it?
<MTecknology> PPU?
<micahg> MTecknology: per package upload rights
<MTecknology> oh, nope
<micahg> MTecknology: otherewise, you need a MOTU ACK before the archive team will sync
<MTecknology> I thought that's what Iulian Udrea (last comment) did
<micahg> MTecknology: no, that's the FFe ACK
<MTecknology> oh..
<micahg> MTecknology: I assume you've done install tests?
<MTecknology> heh... and that person just had a ping timeout :P
 * micahg can do a quick build test and ACK it
<MTecknology> micahg: yup, same version is in a ppa; there's been a few itty bitty bug fixes since then but nothing very note worthy
<MTecknology> I'd really appreciate it
<MTecknology> micahg: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/nginx/nginx_0.8.54-4.dsc <-- if it helps
<micahg> MTecknology: thanks, but pull-debian-source, FTW!
<MTecknology> ooh... more dev tools I have yet to learn
<micahg> MTecknology: just gave you a MOTU ACK :)
<MTecknology> micahg: woohoo :D
<MTecknology> micahg: thanks much
<MTecknology> So all of a sudden in natty I'm getting this in failed build logs - checking for PCRE library location... configure: error: Could not find libpcre.(a|so) in /usr
<MTecknology> same thing still builds perfect in lucid and maverick, but not natty :S
<micahg> MTecknology: multiarch?
<MTecknology> ya
<micahg> MTecknology: the check is probably bad
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> I'll try it with pbuilder... maybe an update broke something
<jmarsden> MTecknology: Apparently some folks invent their own check functions in configure.ac/configure.in, instead of using AC_CHECK_LIB ... I'm dealing with that in a package I am playing with (hoping to update) myself...
<MTecknology> jmarsden: I'm playing with php
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  PHP had better be buildable on Natty :)
<MTecknology> i tried to grab the same package (dget) that's already used in natty, made one itty bitty non-source change, and that's happening
<MTecknology> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66946405/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.php5_5.3.5-1ubuntu4ppa1~natty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MTecknology> micahg: hm... I never knew your last name before..
<jmarsden> MTecknology: If you grab the package and *don't* make your "one itty bitty" change, does it build OK?
<jmarsden> MTecknology: I think that either (1) libpcre just went multiarch and that broke php's autoconf stuff (which is looking for /usr/lib/libpcre.{a,so} which won't work any more), or (2) your change broke it.  So the first step is deciding which of those is the issue you are facing :)
<MTecknology> jmarsden: it'd be 1, if 2 broke it that wouldn't come until way way later
<RAOF> Unless it did so accidentally.
<MTecknology> my change was to package.dirs
<MTecknology> I'd rather not check in pbuilder because that's about a 4hr build on my system
<jmarsden> MTecknology: If it really is (1), then you are faced with digging into the autotools stuff used to build php and fixing it for multiarch.
<MTecknology> zul: you around? :)
<jmarsden> Unless you are an autotools expert, I'd guess that could also take you 4 hours :)
<MTecknology> I'll start up my pbuilder and figure it out
<MTecknology> jmarsden: someday I might know enough to pretend to be an expert about something good; but it sure as heck isn't today
<jmarsden> :)  OK.  I've just done apt-get source php5 in a Natty VM, it grabbed 5.3.5-1ubuntu4 .  Let's see if it builds for me.
<jmarsden> Eeek... it has a lot of build-deps!
<MTecknology> that /etc/sudoers issue isn't fixed yet from maverick->natty..
<MTecknology> jmarsden: yuppers....
<jmarsden> MTecknology: issue is on line 23497 of the configure script of php5 where they implement their own test for whether libpcre is around... sigh... more multiarch breakage.
<jmarsden> BTW, that's *quite* a configure script... 116K lines of it :)
<RAOF> MTecknology: It's gone mad and duplicated autotools functionality in a way that's broken by multiarch.  See ext/pcre/config0.m4
<MTecknology> jmarsden: is it just my view, or are the first few hundred lines empty...
<MTecknology> and like a million other excessively empty lines..
<jmarsden> They are indeed.  Some wierd artifact of how autotools generated it, I expect.
<RAOF> MTecknology: A quick & simple solution would be to change the pcre path in debian/rules.
<MTecknology> RAOF: for a quick dirty fix... I was just commenting out the test :P
<RAOF> That's... actually quite likely to work :)
<MTecknology> i need to lay off the beer...i'
<MTecknology> ll be finishing a 24pk in 2 days...
<MTecknology> RAOF: not lintian clean; lintian dirty :P
<jmarsden> MTecknology: 24 beers in 2 days... I'm surprised lintian doesn't output  W: Excessive beer consumption :)
<MTecknology> i'm not drinking anything heavy thouhg; just budweiser; not too horribly much tequila, rum, mojito on the side
<RAOF> Less, better quality beer.  It's the way of the future!
<MTecknology> there's a 'Broad Axe Stout' from a microbrewery/diner near here that's absolutely amazing; but $5 each is beyond what I can afford right now
<MTecknology> and that doesn't let me keep myself nearly tipsy for the part of the day i'm awake
<MTecknology> wow... ubiquity and i do not get along
<jmarsden> MTecknology: Are you going to file an FTBFS bug about php5 and the libpcre test?  (Also, do you expect to create a "not-all-that-dirty" fix for it yourself?)
<MTecknology> jmarsden: I can surely file the bug; but the not-dirty fix might be a bit beyond what I'm capable of tonight
<MTecknology> not the beer, the whole crying thing, I can't concentrate on teh screen long enough to think something trhough fully
<jmarsden> OK, that works.  You create the bug.  If I have time tomorrow night and there's not a fix attached to the bug, I might have a go at it.
<MTecknology> jmarsden: I'm assuming bug 739977is detailed enough.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739977 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 FTBFS in Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739977
<MTecknology> mostly summarizing what you said :P
<jmarsden> Looks fine to me.  I have a script from debuild run on the unmodified source package I'll attach to it too.
<RAOF> I think I know how to fix it.
<MTecknology> RAOF: fixitfixitfixitfixitfixit
<jmarsden> If there is a way to generate the "tuple" for the currently running system, I have an idea too... but will happily let RAOF fix it :)
<RAOF> Say hello to DEB_BUILD_HOST_ARCH :)
<jmarsden> Ah!  I was playing with archdetect but not getting what I wanted out of it :)
<MTecknology> hm?
<MTecknology> something else to learn
<RAOF> Actually, that's probably a bit wrong, but it'll be something like that.
<jmarsden> MTecknology: The multiarch stuff puts libraries under /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu or similar... we need a way to generate the right "i386-linux-gnu" tuple for the current build system, so we can test the right place for the library...
<RAOF> Oh sweet lord, evolution.  Do you *really* need 2.1GiB resident?
<lifeless> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> It's only 2.1 because a substantial part /has been swapped out/
<jmarsden> RAOF: $DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH :)
<RAOF> $DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH?  Win.
 * RAOF leaves it for jmarsden 
<jmarsden> OK, can do.
<jmarsden> Hmm, there is also $DEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH -- do I care which one I use?
<jmarsden> MTecknology: OK... got it fixed... and now it fails a little later with: checking for DB4 major version... configure: error: Header contains different version
<MTecknology> jmarsden: php is such a lovely package, huh?
<jmarsden> Really!
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> mediawiki is a huge pita....
<jmarsden> MTecknology: I've used it, but not had to package it.  The DB4 thing in php5 is another "multiarch breaks their funky configure script" issue... working on a fix now...
<MTecknology> jmarsden: glad you know; i'd fumble cluelessly and break something else
<jmarsden> Grin... doing this makes me think I should apply for MOTU one of these days :)
<MTecknology> I'm not trying to package mediawiki; i'm trying to make it not break; the source is uses is ugly as heck
<MTecknology> every half second it hits a php error or notice or something
<jmarsden> MTecknology: That kind of think I have seen in addon modules for Mediawiki, but not so much in the Mediawiki code itself.
<jmarsden> s/think/thing/
<MTecknology> I suppose I didn't look where specifically they're coming from; that could be the case
<jmarsden> On one server I help admin we accidentally filled up /var/log because of that -- apache log rotation wasn't turned on, or wasn't rotating daily, or something...
<MTecknology> nginx logs aren't rotating correctly on this system; not completely sure why
<MTecknology> cron is running, but logrotate doesn't seem to run
<Rhonda> hmm
<jmarsden> You can do  logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf    or similar, to see if you have logrotate itself configured the way you want...
<MTecknology> I just an hour ago forced logrotate to run and some of the log files were a few GB
<MTecknology> looks like that was just fine
<jmarsden> Hmmm.   Permissions on /etc/cron.daily/logrotate ?
<MTecknology> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 89 2010-07-08 12:13 /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<MTecknology> root     17927  0.0  0.1   2304   896 ?        Ss    2010   0:23 cron
<jmarsden> Looks sane to me.  Do other scripts in /etc/cron.daily/  run as expected?
<MTecknology> oh.....
<MTecknology> old bug...
<MTecknology> jmarsden: thanks! :D
<jmarsden> :)
<MTecknology> a simple little rm, all better
<jmarsden> Wow, this php5 thing is getting annoying... fixed DB4, now libpng has what will presumably turn out to be a similar multiarch problem!!
<MTecknology> all that gets to be turned into a patch?
<jmarsden> Looks like it, yes.  well, a set of patches.  But I'm stopping for the night, it is  01:15am here... I'll attach my two patches so far to the bug.
<dholbach> good morning
<MTecknology> jmarsden: alrighty, g'night
<MTecknology> dholbach: g'morning
<jmarsden> MTecknology: goodnight
<dholbach> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> I should stop drinking for the day and go to sleep....
<MTecknology> dholbach: what ya been up to?
<dholbach> MTecknology, I'm waking up :)
<MTecknology> but it's 03:34; it's go to nap time
<MTecknology> jmarsden: wow... that looks like some ugly stuff :P
<dholbach> hey mok0
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<jmarsden> MTecknology: Well, sort of.  Just one line patches to (m4 templates for) shell scripts.  It could be a lot worse :)
<MTecknology> dholbach: me?
<dholbach> I was saying hi to mok0 and seeing how he was doing - but how about you?
<MTecknology> jmarsden: I wonder how much of that configure script could be taken out; something like 40k blank lines and a bunch of ugly stuff going on in there; I didn't actually look at your fixes yet
<mok0> dholbach: hi :)
<mok0> I've started using the evolution chat client, but it doesn't beep me
<dholbach> how's life apart from that?
<jmarsden> MTecknology: That configure script is generated at build time, so to do it right you'd need to rework the entire thing... I don't think anyone is going to step forward to do that :)
<mok0> dholbach: busy
<mok0> dholbach: We should meet and discuss the documentation stuff
<dholbach> yeah - sounds like a good idea
<mok0> dholbach: I'm getting these merge requests but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do anything
<dholbach> mok0, checking and commenting on them would be a good start ;-)
<mok0> dholbach: right, but some of the fixes are trivial...
<dholbach> in my mind that should even make things easier :)
<mok0> dholbach: there's not much point in a comment: "yes, it's a very good idea with a comma there" :-)
<dholbach> but you're right - we should definitely have a meeting and talk about it
<dholbach> we obviously don't have enough folks reviewing stuff yet ;-)
<dholbach> "Vote: approve" :)
<mok0> dholbach: ok :-)
<dholbach> ok, maybe not for obvious typos - but generally I like us peer-reviewing stuff
<mok0> dholbach: absolutely
<mok0> dholbach: what about the css? The HTML looks dreadful
<TeTeT> hi, a question on install in cdbs, I need to ship a file that is rw by root only. When I just add it to the install file, it gets rw-r--r-- permissions. How to change that? Using post install looks unclean to me
<dholbach> mok0, yes, let me file a bug about that
<mok0> TeTeT: post install is ok
<dholbach> done
<mok0> TeTeT: cdbs has hooks you can use
<cdbs> TeTeT: I'd recommend postinst
<mok0> dholbach: great. In the meantime, I approved your --gen-key fix
<dholbach> pushed
<cdbs> TeTeT: atleast that's what I have seen in other packages
<TeTeT> cdbs + mok0 : thanks!
<mok0> TeTeT: see? cdbs is very advanced, even has IRC capabilities :-)
<TeTeT> he he
<cdbs> yes
<cdbs> but DH is even more advanced!
<mok0> cdbs: huh?
<cdbs> mok0: cdbs sucks, dh is way better
<cdbs> at times
 * mok0 has gone back to hand-crafted rules files
 * mok0 is also staying away from sucky-sucky 3.0 (quilt)
<cdbs> mok0: That's actually quite good
<mok0> cdbs: no it's not
 * cdbs prefers 3.0 (quilt) over all others
<mok0> I like some of the ideas, but splashing debian/patches with automated diffs is a TERRIBLE idea
<mok0> You get a whole bunch of crap in there that you don't want
<mok0> autogenerated files and what have you
<mok0> I also hate the fact that patches are applied when you unpack the source package
<mok0> cdbs: I see you've laid down arms :-)
<cdbs> mok0: That's actually good
 * cdbs was busy on other things
<mok0> cdbs: what's good
<cdbs> mok0: Its way better than simple-patchsys or dpatch
<cdbs> mok0: And, having patches applied is nice, you get  a fully functional package
<cdbs> it automates many things whne you work with large packages
<cdbs> with some 15-20 patches
<mok0> cdbs: I prefer going quilt push -a myself
<mok0> and I hate .pc being part of the package
<cdbs> mok0: It gets properly cleaned
<cdbs> when you run debuild -S
<cdbs> and stuff...
<mok0> cdbs: I still think the design is flawed
<mok0> to put it nicely
<mok0> cdbs: It'd be much better to put the diff as a separate file in the source package
<cdbs> that would be ugly and wierd.
<mok0> cdbs: yes, because you don't want those diffs anyway
<mok0> cdbs: so whenever I'm working on a package, I need to unpack the debian tarball somewhere, cd into the patches directory to figure out what junk is in the autogenerated diff, so I can get rid of it.
 * cdbs g2g
<mok0> dholbach: re merge/54161
<dholbach> mok0, yep, what about it?
<mok0> dholbach: the error Jim points out has been fixed?
<mok0> oh yes it has
<dholbach> yeah
<mok0> dholbach: never done a review before, figuring out how it works
<dholbach> you're doing great :)
<mok0> dholbach: what is "review type" ?
<dholbach> I think you can just ignore it
<mok0> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> it's if you want a special "ui review" or something
<mok0> I see
<mok0> dholbach: so now what? Is the approved merge performed by LP?
<dholbach> no, I just pushed the change to LP
<dholbach> it should be in trunk now
<mok0> dholbach: ah, so _you_ have to do something
<mok0> dholbach: can't you push before it's approved?
<dholbach> sure I could
<dholbach> it's up to teams to set up their own review policy
<mok0> dholbach: I see
<dholbach> but I like reviewing everything
<mok0> dholbach: what about the review I requested. How do I fix your comments? Request another review?
<dholbach> it's not only about making sure that we don't have typos and bugs, but also about learning more
<mok0> dholbach: I agree
<mok0> (trying to learn how the review system works)
<dholbach> mok0, push fixes to your branch, and request another review
<dholbach> ("resubmit proposal" the link is called I think)
<mok0> dholbach: ah ok
<mok0> dholbach: I'll try that today
<dholbach> I liked peer reviews a lot when I worked on harvest and loco-directory
<dholbach> I learned loads :)
<cjwatson> broder,micahg: that kind of thing was indeed one of the things that we were aiming at
<mok0> dholbach: I'm looking forward to it
<cjwatson> there's no point in an ivory tower of perfect stable software that no longer works because the world has moved on
<dholbach> and I like lp merge proposals a lot too - much better than sending patches over and over again :)
<mok0> dholbach: absolutely... it was just not clear to me how it works
<dholbach> yeah, it takes a bit to get the hang of it
<mok0> LP's interface is sometimes difficult... you have to search for a tiny little link somewhere.
<dholbach> if you have your local branch and pushed it, you can use "bzr lp-open" to open it in a browser (not sure if you knew already)
<mok0> dholbach: I didn't :-)
<mok0> cool
<equalizer> Hi, I've uploaded my package to revu ten days ago: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/equalizer
<equalizer> I understand this is the place to ask for reviews - so can somebody please have a look or tell me what else I have to do?
<JackyAlcine> Is it a good idea to package an Java application?
<JackyAlcine> I guess no.
<Bachstelze> JackyAlcine: why not? It'a good idea to package any application that is not packaged yet :)
<CarlFK> This is about 3 years old: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libtheora0  1.1.1+dfsg.1-3 "...merging of code from the Thusnelda branch."
<CarlFK> current is:  libtheora 1.2.0alpha 20100924 (Ptalarbvorm)
<CarlFK> hmm, I am guessing 'alpha' is keeping this from being used..
<CarlFK>  back to #theora
<Hans-Bit> hi
<c2tarun> is there any tutorial available for packaging from scratch? I mean adding documentation and everything?'
<micahg> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<smallfoot-> i want firefox 4!!! ITS OUT RELEASE FINAL TODAY!!! PUT IN REPO NOW!!
<ari-tczew> smallfoot-: calm down. developers will publish firefox 4 when it's ready with packaging.
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> when is ready with packaging?
<Rhonda> when it's ready
<ari-tczew> smallfoot-: then it's ready.
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: hehe ;)
<smallfoot-> it will come for ubuntu 10.10 too?
<ari-tczew> perhaps
<smallfoot-> or i must wait for 11.04 while everyone else is having fun with the new ff4?
<ari-tczew> but not sure
<Rhonda> There is always the possibility of a backport
<smallfoot-> cool, i hope so
<smallfoot-> i dont want be stuck with old ff3 while everyone else is enjoying the new ff4
<Rhonda> including the all new bugs, right :)
<ari-tczew> smallfoot-: IMO ff4 is not that cool as you think.
<ari-tczew> 3 cards with basic pages and it takes ~90 MB of memory.
<ari-tczew> rofl
<smallfoot-> it has html5
<ari-tczew> "wow"
<Rhonda> Well, html5 actually is nothing to belittle, ari
<smallfoot-> it has WebGL
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, ari-tczew, Rhonda - firefox 4 final is already in the archive for natty (since yesterday) ;)
<ari-tczew> as I use ff4 myself, I encourage to _try_ to use google chrome
<ari-tczew> but I was wondering - is google chrome a path to be tracked? ;)
<smallfoot-> chrisccoulson, cool, i didnt know ff4 was out yesterday
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, it wasn't
<chrisccoulson> but the final RC was built on friday
<chrisccoulson> and that became the final release today
<smallfoot-> oh
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: smallfoot- asked whether ff4 will be in maverick.
<smallfoot-> no change from final rc to final release?
<smallfoot-> yes, i want in maverick
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, no, the RC is the build they fully intend to release, once it's had some testing
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> okie
<micahg> smallfoot-: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<chrisccoulson> so, there is no change between rc2 and final (it's exactly the same build)
<smallfoot-> it has same build id, rev id, major, minor, rev version number, build number?
<smallfoot-> oh
<chrisccoulson> smallfoot-, yes. it's identical in every way
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> i have 10.10 maverick, i will get ff4 too?
<micahg> smallfoot-: I just gave you a PPA link to get it in maverick
<smallfoot-> micahg, thanks
<smallfoot-> will it be in official repo?
<micahg> smallfoot-: we'll do some type of update eventually, not sure which version or when yet
<micahg> any further questions should probably be in #ubuntu-mozillateam as this is way OT for this channel
<smallfoot-> ah okay thanks
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: wow, thanks for the fast response+fix on bug 739416!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739416 in gnome-vfs (Ubuntu) "Preferred Applications uses %u instead of %s when setting browser" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739416
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, yw. although, it's something i've been thinking about for several weeks already (because of bug 709216)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709216 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Natty) "clicking on a link dont open the page " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709216
<lfaraone> ubottu: so I assume we can now mark that bug as fixed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: * so I assume we can now mark that bug as fixed?
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, it's still open with a tbird task, as the long term fix is to not use gnome-vfs at all
<lfaraone> hm, mk.
<ari-tczew> micahg: does this page work for you? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/community-natty-fixes-report.html
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> micahg: does it load full context?
<micahg> ari-tczew: no, I'd suggest filing a bug against the ubuntu-qa-website project
<ari-tczew> micahg: that's right.
<ari-tczew> bdrung, geser, persia, Laney, maco: if on next meeting Sylvestre will be absent, please investigate in my comment in his application.
<maco> ari-tczew: an email to the dmb list may ....wait no, because Laney and i still aren't on it -_-
<Laney> I imagine all DMB members take account of comments written on application pages
<ari-tczew> Laney: even if person is absent?
<Laney> what do you mean?
<Laney> If the applicant is absent then the application won't be heard
<bdrung> ari-tczew: we normally defer an application if the applicant isn't there
<ari-tczew> Laney: I mean that I want to get my comment reviewed, whatever he is present or not
<ari-tczew> because I think it's important
<cody-somerville> ari-tczew, Then I recommend sending an e-mail to the DMB list (and CCing maco and Laney since they're not yet a member of the mailing list).
<Laney> I'm not sure what we can do besides address it when the application comes up
<Laney> it would be rather unfair to discuss a specific case in public without giving the applicant a chance to speak
 * Laney prods the sysadmins about the dmb list
<cody-somerville> Laney, Do you know if an RT ticket was opened for that? If so, whats the ticket number? I can probably get it moved along.
<ari-tczew> Laney: omg, I just want to know that DMB members know about this case...
<ari-tczew> but I will send list to dmb
<Laney> ari-tczew: We do. Members read all applications.
<Laney> cody-somerville: It's rt#16775; just pinged the 'vanguard'
<AlanBell> debfx: seen bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<Laney> cody-somerville: Apparently it requires managerial approval, so ... if you know a friendly manager with some time to spare ;-)
<debfx> AlanBell: yes, see comment #8 on that bug report
<cody-somerville> Laney, Is that the reply you just got from the vanguard?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> because it's a 'sensitive list'
<cody-somerville> Laney, I see the ticket is to add new administrators to the list. Have you asked the TB to add you and maco since they appear to manage the list?
<Laney> only persia has admin privileges
<Laney> apart from, I assume, the global listadmins
<Laney> arguably the TB should already have the administrative password, but... that's another matter
<Laney> s/already//
<micahg> Laney: if you ask the TB, someone should be able to manually add you to the list
<micahg> worst case
<Laney> that's what I'm saying — I don't think they can
<AlanBell> debfx: ah yes so you did :)
<micahg> did mailman stop using flat files?
<Laney> cjwatson can correct me here, but I believe that he previously held the list admin password and has since handed it over to persia
<Laney> I don't think TB members have access to hack the configuration
<AlanBell> debfx: should the ose-guest-x11 include 3d support?
<debfx> AlanBell: yep, there is no difference feature-wise
<maco> Laney: i think micahg's referring to filesystem level hackery instead of logging in through the mailman ui
<maco> i just pinged mdz asking whether he could. we'll see
<Laney> maco: I know, but I doubt TB membership confers that kind of shell access
<micahg> maco: :D
<Laney> they can probably approve the request though.
 * cody-somerville is working on this.
<Laney> cool
<AlanBell> debfx: yay, I have unity in 3d again, thanks!
<cody-somerville> Laney, Okay. I believe you should be approved now (or will be very shortly). Can you confirm?
<Laney> cody-somerville: yeah, worked. Thanks!
<cody-somerville> You're most welcome. :)
<Laney> We should still get a second moderator for dmb and devel-permissions though, and my offer to do it still stands
<Laney> it's especially important for devel-permissions as it moderates mail from non subscribers, and I understand that sometimes applications get held up due to that
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Laney, I suggest bringing that up on the ML/next meeting.
<cody-somerville> Okay, weird. Vanguard just said he hasn't actually got around to approving you yet. Are you sure you're approved Laney? :P Can you double check?
<cody-somerville> Laney, maco: Okay, you should both now be subscribed to the dmb and devel-permissions mailing lists. You're also both moderators though I think you'll need to get the password from persia.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-23
<Xcell> check
<Xcell> ok, i have gnome and kde setups, and found this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radiotray/+bug/641876
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 641876 in radiotray (Ubuntu) "radiotray dont start on maverick" [Undecided,New]
<Xcell> but it works on gnome maverick, i was invited here to see if yiu folks have a work around
<Xcell> D`oh!
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Can someone please explain me about the working of squid-deb-proxy ?
<RAOF> What do you want to know?
<kaushal_> RAOF: hi again
<kaushal_> sorry got disconnected
<RAOF> Hey, ho.
<kaushal_> so what i understand is that i need to keep the same default sources.list file
<kaushal_> ?
<RAOF> You've got a bunch of options.
<kaushal_> If i am using squid-deb-proxy
<RAOF> By far the easiest is to install squid-deb-proxy-client, and it's all automatic.
<kaushal_> RAOF: I have used deb-mirror for local ubuntu mirror
<kaushal_> not sure i fully understand about squid-deb-proxy server and client
<RAOF> squid-deb-proxy is basically a regular squid proxy with a config tuned to proxying packages + an avahi broadcaster so the clients can find it.
<RAOF> The client just picks up the avahi broadcast and uses it to configure apt's proxy.
<kaushal_> ok
<kaushal_> RAOF: so does it mean that the client fetches packages from global mirror via squid-deb-proxy ?
<kaushal_> if i am at work ?
<RAOF> The client sents all apt traffic through the squid proxy (if it can find one).  The squid proxy then acts as a cache - if it's already got the file, it returns the file.  If it doesn't already have the file, it grabs the file and sticks it in cache.
<kaushal_> ok
<kaushal_> so if i am at home, does it mean it will fetch the global mirror ?
<kaushal_> or is it via squid-deb-proxy-client ?
<kaushal_> apologies if i am asking basic questions
<RAOF> apt *always* thinks its getting whatever mirror you've got in /etc/apt/sources.list.  When squid-deb-proxy-client installed it will set the apt proxy to whatever squid-deb-proxy instance it can find on your network, so that instance can feed you any cached debs it happens to have.
<RAOF> But as far as apt's concerned, it's *always* talking to what's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaushal_> ok
<kaushal_> understood now
<kaushal_> so i dont need to modify the sources.list file ?
<RAOF> Correct.
<kaushal_> just set it as default
<kaushal_> so usually my setup is modify sources.list and point it to the lan deb mirror
<kaushal_> while in office
<kaushal_> so what i understand is that i dont need to modify the sources.list file
<kaushal_> it will be automatic
<kaushal_> RAOF: correct me if am wrong
<RAOF> No, that is correct.
<kaushal_> so no need of local ubuntu mirror using deb-mirror
<kaushal_> so it can be deprecated ?
<RAOF> Well, it depends on what you want out of deb-mirror, really.
<RAOF> The squid-deb-proxy will end up being a de-facto mirror of the packages that you actually download, but it won't have a mirror of any of the packages you *don't* download.
<kaushal_> ok
<kaushal_> so lets say if i dont have any specific packages
<kaushal_> how do i fetch it ?
<RAOF> When apt tries to get it, the squid-deb-proxy won't have it, so it'll grab it from whatever mirror you were asking for.
<kaushal_> ok
<kaushal_> so what can be done about local ubuntu mirror ?
<RAOF> The thing that squid-deb-proxy does is look at the url you're asking for - http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/x/xserver-xorg-core_2:1.10.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb - and either (a) has a copy of that file, and returns it or (b) doesn't have a copy of that file and downloads it.
<kaushal_> can it be used further ?
<kaushal_> trying to understand further
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you don't understand at this point.
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I request a sync from stable-sec ? There is a security update for tex-common
<geser> AnAnt: I'd try it the normal way (with requestsync but specify squeeze-security as the distribution to sync from)
<geser> I assume it should work but if you want to double-check that we can really sync from there, ask an archive admin for confirmation
<geser> cody-somerville, Laney, maco: do you have any objections to get the already approved (but 6 months ago) zope packages to the zope package set and get the schooltool package set created?
<geser> stgraber: ^^
<geser> bdrung: ^^
<Laney> geser: No, I see no reason to question the previous decision
<Laney> why was it not implemented yet?
<Laney> I wonder if some of these zillions of zope packages could be combined using 3.0 (quilt)'s multiple orig support.
<geser> Laney: it isn't implemented yet cause of a LP "limitation": you can only add those packages to a package set which already exists (i.e. are in the archive)
<Laney> geser: Yeah, I think ~motu holds the permission for uploading NEW stuff
<geser> Laney: ? (can't match that into context of package sets)
<Laney> geser: I just mean that it's not easy to fix that
<Laney> because the privilege for uploading new stuff is held by motu
<Laney> so there's a certain bootstrapping problem
<geser> Laney: it has nothing to do with ~motu or upload permissions AFAIU, if a package isn't in the archive you can't add it to a package set (LP can't create the connection in the database between the (non-existing) source package and the package set)
<Laney> Right, a package needs to exist to be added, and only motu can make it exist. :-)
<geser> yes, persons with package set upload rights need a sponsor for the first upload (if they aren't MOTU or core-dev)
<geser> I hope I get soon an answer who "owns" package sets in the long run, as some package sets were DMB owned in maverick and are now TB owned in natty (e.g. the mozilla or zope package set)
<Laney> I understand there's some kind of LP wrangling when creating a new release
<Laney> with regard to package sets; it's possible the owners just got mangled then
<geser> I guess it too just want to be sure before filing a bug against LP
<Laney> cjwatson: ^ Do you know more about this? ISTR you fixing a cli-mono packageset creation bug at the opening of M
<geser> Laney: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-March/000744.html
<geser> for my question
<cjwatson> I'm not aware of deliberate changes in natty - it's probably a mistake
<cjwatson> I'll look into it
<Laney> fair, thanks
<geser> so it's a bug in LP when creating the new series?
<cjwatson> not sure, I forget whether they're created by hand or automatically
<geser> asking in #launchpad right now
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> let me investigate before you confuse them please :)
<cjwatson> ... OK, yes, it is a Launchpad bug
<cjwatson> let me reply by mail
<geser> cjwatson: "Distroseries initialisation creates the new packagesets with the same owner as the distroseries. This sounds like a bug." (from wgrant)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'd just seen the same thing
<wgrant> Hi.
<wgrant> Yeah, found the bug.
<wgrant> Will need SQL to fix the data.
<wgrant> I think.
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584225/ looks like a good idea
<wgrant> Indeed, but I need to fix up the tests.
<wgrant> Could someone file a bug?
<geser> will do so
<cjwatson> yeah, I can't seem to assign to .owner through the API at any rate
<wgrant> Should I get all the DMB-owned maverick packagesets fixed up in natty?
<cjwatson> yes please
<wgrant> Can't do it right now, but should be done tomorrow.
<geser> wgrant: Thanks.
<cjwatson> I can confirm geser's list
<geser> That saves me to write a mail to the TB requesting the addition of a couple of packages to the Zope package set
<cjwatson> I have some mails to action there anyway ...
<cjwatson> I'd wanted to check first - there was a good chance that it was a problem in one of my scripts rather than in Launchpad, and LP folks wouldn't have known where to look there
<wgrant> Most people wouldn't, no.
<geser> wgrant: bug 740892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740892 in Launchpad itself "Ownership of package sets doesn't get preserved when a new series gets initialized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740892
<wgrant> geser: Thanks.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> geser: I'm doing the schooltool/zope bits from your mail now.
<wgrant> Oh, schooltool's finally made it back into the archive?
<geser> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> apparently
<bdrung> geser: i have no objection
<stgraber> geser: +1
<maco> geser: no objection
<mhall119> when is the deadline for getting a package into natty's repos?
<geser> mhall119: some weeks ago
<mhall119> even with an FFE?
<geser> mhall119: if you've an FFe then you've some more time (don't know exactly till when before release)
<geser> it's about a new package, right?
<mhall119> a couple new, a few upgrades for ones already  in universe
<geser> mhall119: the less time till release the harder it gets to get a FFe, so don't wait till the last minute (and perhaps also ask if a FFe is possible before you spend too much time preparing the package)
<cody-somerville> Laney, Hey
<cody-somerville> lucas_, Hey. How long does it take UDD to import the Ubuntu archive information?
<cody-somerville> ^^ if anyone else knows, feel free to share :)
<Rhonda> cody-somerville: What archive information do you have in mind? There are parts already in udd
<cody-somerville> I'm wondering how long it takes to import the Packages and Sources information (like a typical run).
<lucas_> cody-somerville: ~ half an hour
<cody-somerville> Any particular reason it takes so long?
<lucas_> parsing big text files + doing lots of SQL queries?
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> Why does Smartmontools require Postfix?
<geser> Daskreech: smartmontools only Recommends mailx (which needs a MTA like postfix)
<Daskreech> Ah and install recommends is on by default?
<geser> yes, Recommends are installed by default
<Daskreech> Ah ok just seemed strange. I'd like to have something look at my Hard drive.
<Daskreech> Oh really? Well just in case there is juicy stuff to ummm backup we need  to be able to contact the outside world. Thanks!
<Daskreech> What mailx functionality does Smartmontools make use of?
<geser> I didn't check but I assume it can mail the admin in certain conditions and it uses mailx to generate those mails
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<jbicha> when is the deadline for new universe packages? Feature Freeze?
<geser> jbicha: yes
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-24
<c2tarun> there is bug 732457 , I guess darksnow package follows cdbs patching system in which patches are applied alphabetically. There exists a patch which is editing file Makefile.in should I edit that patch or create a new patch? If I create a new patch what patch name should I use? Patch name for older patch is fixing_Makefile.in.patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732457 in darksnow (Ubuntu) "Package darksnow_0.6.1-3 failed to build from source with "ld --as-needed" option" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732457
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: assuming cdbs sorts numbers before letters, ytou could name it 00fix_Makefile_for_gold
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, that will be a problem because the line i have to edit is added by patch fixing_Makefile.in.patch
<Bachstelze> I'm surprised that patches are not numbered in the first place, though, it seems like tha natural thing to do when they are applied in alphabetical order
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: then make it sort after it ;)
<Bachstelze> like fixing_Makefile_blahblah
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, should I rename the patch fixing_Makefile.in.patch to 02_fixing_Makefile.in.patch and my new patch to 03_fix_ftbfs_binutils-gold.patch? there is also a patch with number 00
<Bachstelze> shouldn't be necessary, just find out when exactly your patch should be applied, and name it accordingly
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, ok then :) I'll name my patch as z_fix_ftbfs_binutils-gold.patch
<Bachstelze> if the curreznt patch is in Debian, only the DEbian maintainer should touch it IMO
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, well renaming the patch and sending it to debian can be a solution I guess?
<Bachstelze> could be, but it's a very minor issue, it it is one at all
<Bachstelze> if it is*
<c2tarun> hmm.... it could be an issue if someday number of patches increase to 6 or 7?
<Bachstelze> so don't bother with it, there are more important things to do :)
<c2tarun> ok :)
<c2tarun> I'll name my patch as z_fix_ftbfs_binutils-gold.patch
<Bachstelze> sounds good
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, can you please look at this error?
<c2tarun> http://paste.kde.org/8012/
 * Bachstelze looks
<Bachstelze> I don't have a lot of experience with cdbs, but by the looks of it, it tries to reverse-apply your patch and fails
<Bachstelze> so make sure your patch is correct, and try to apply/unapply it manually to see what happens
<c2tarun> how to apply a cdbs patch?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, ^
<Bachstelze> can't you apply them with patch ?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: I must go to bed, it's 5 am here :p good luck with your package
<c2tarun> Bachstelze, thanks :) good night
<fabrice_sp> slangasek, Hi! I saw you uploaded a multiarched version of libsm, and I now have a compilation issue because vtk has reference to usr/lib/libSM.so in cmake files. I already uploaded a non changes upload of vtk 4 days ago because of libexpat. when do you think you will have uploaded all multi-arched patches?
<slangasek> fabrice_sp: when we enter beta freeze, I'll be done.  why is vtk embedding paths to libraries in its cmake files?  Can that be corrected so vtk doesn't do that?
<jmarsden> vtk is not alone.  I suspect there are several packages doing bad stuff like that which FTBFS as a result of multiarch as libraries are migrated.  php5 is one (in its autotools stuff) I am currently trying to fix up... bug #739977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739977 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 FTBFS in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739977
<slangasek> yeah, doesn't surprise me that php also has problems
<slangasek> there are far too many NIH build systems about
<fabrice_sp> slangasek, so a correct fix for vtk would be to include only lib name in cmake files and no path? I'll try (the bad part is that vtk takes 4 hours to build)
<RAOF> s/NIH//.  Given that none of them have managed to materially improve on *autotools* they might as well all die :)
<slangasek> fabrice_sp: yes, exactly
<fabrice_sp> slangasek, thanks for the tip!
<slangasek> fabrice_sp: and if you can future proof this by doing this for *all* libs vtk uses, you won't have to change it again for each new library that gets multiarch support next cycle...
<fabrice_sp> slangasek, this is exactly what I was thinking in doing
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<mok0> ls
<iulian> Morning.
<Rhonda> Has.
<iulian> Siervus.
<iulian> s/Siervus/Servus/
<verwilst> if i have a package with an official release of 1.0 for example, and 1.1 isnt out yet
<verwilst> but i want to package a source checkout/snapshot
<verwilst> how should i version it?
<verwilst> 1.0.99?
<verwilst> 1.0.99snapshot.. :P
<soren> 1.1~something.
<verwilst> soren, but when 1.1 final comes out
<verwilst> it might think 1.1~something is higher, no?
<verwilst> verwilst@laptop:~$ dpkg --compare-versions "1.1-0" gt "1.1~sth" && echo "1.1-0 is greater"
<verwilst> 1.1-0 is greater
<verwilst> hm
<verwilst> so i can name it 1.1~spre1
<verwilst> pre*
<Rhonda> The ~ character got specificly implemented to mean "lower than anything, even the empty string"
<Rhonda> dpkg --compare-versions 1~ lt 1 && echo "yes, 1~ is less than 2"
<Rhonda> … minus the typo in the echo message, of course ;)
<Rhonda> So release candidates, pre-release versions and anything can make use of ~
<Rhonda> But in your case, I'd rather settle for 1.0+vcs20110324-1 or something like that.
<soren> Yeah. it depends on how sure you are that the release will actually be 1.1.
<directhex> the use of 1.0+ and 1.1~ generally comes down to what you consider the "base" version to be
<Rhonda> 1.0.99 is not a sane approach because upstream hasn't done it as 1.0.99
<Rhonda> I'd stick with the version information that is inside the upstream VCS as basis for judgement.
<soren> Rhonda: That's a good idea.
<soren> That's what I've been (subconsciously) doing, I guess.
 * Rhonda would like to ask for some testers for bug #734731 so it can marked confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734731 in lucid-backports "Please backport irssi (0.8.15-2ubuntu1/main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734731
<verwilst> hello
<verwilst> trying to upload a package with a fixed source tarball, but keep getting "File php-sphinx_1.1.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Bart Verwilst, but uploaded version has different contents."
<verwilst> i tried removing my package from the ppa and then doing a new upload
<Bachstelze> verwilst: PPA-related questions are better asked in #launchpad ;)
<verwilst> ah ok
<verwilst> Bachstelze, fixed ;)
<Bachstelze> :)
<kim0> Hi folks .. Letting you know Ubuntu Cloud Days starting in 10mins in #ubuntu-classroom .. You can discuss in #ubuntu-classroom-chat .. Thanks
<petani> all  can help me compile php with gd enable
<micahg> petani: maybe in #ubuntu-packaging
<petani> oke thx
<petani> micahg why php-gd not support antialiasing image
<micahg> petani: I think it comes with gd support in any case, specific php questions should be asked in #ubuntu-server
<petani> oke thx again's
<RoAkSoAx> james_w: /win 3
<RoAkSoAx> argggh
<RoAkSoAx> james_w: sorry :)
<arand> Are all these files generated by automake, would they all pass as "redistributed under the same license as the project" or would I need to document them in debian/copyright? http://paste.debian.net/111831/
<ximion> arand: You don't need to mention them in debian/copyright
<ximion> as they're auto-generated, they don't belong to the "original" source code provided in upstream tarball.
<ximion> (also, they will imho have the same license as the project in general)
<arand> ximion: Not even the install-sh which has an odd extra copyright not from FSF?
<arand> ximion: But if they are included in the upstream tarball? I should ask upstream to remove them?
<ximion> arand: yes, it would be better if upstream provided a clean tarball
<ximion> if there's a copyright mentioned you would have to document it, but for these automake files it really makes no sense
<ximion> upstream schould remove the files
<ximion> (or use automakes ability to create a clean source tarball
<ximion> )
<arand> ximion: Well, I'll see if that might float. Though if I get a "meh, no need"-response, I would have to find a way to include them?
<ximion> arand: yes (just to be sure) - or repackage the sources
<ximion> but it would be very ignorant if upstream gives a "no need" response
<verwilst> in Depends, where are the results for ${php:Depends} fetched from?
<verwilst> or misc:Depends, or stuff like that
<verwilst> hm,i think i know
<verwilst> kinda
<verwilst> dh_shlibs etc
<hakermania> micahg: Friend.... I don't know what to say... We are expecting this review for so long :( Please, be a bit interested with Wallch :(((
<hakermania> micahg: It's not a personal problem. I don't want it to see it like this. I know that nobody is being paid for this, but I don't like taking "I'll try this weekend" tree weekends now :( :'(
<hakermania> three*
<micahg> hakermania: you still need someone else to review it besides me
<hakermania> micahg: Do the first step, and i'm sure someone will follow
<dustin_> anyone on here right now use tumblr blogging?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-25
<ari-tczew> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<dustin_> could anyone help get my tork application up and running ive got 3 errors the main is - it is haveing problems commincateing with the router and the other is it cant locate tor on my system. i seriously could use someone who knows alot about this if possible the help would be greatly appreciated.
<dholbach> good morning
<hrw> hi
<ari-tczew> hi hrw
<hrw> hi ari-tczew
<hrw> ari-tczew: I think that on Tuesday I will have dpkg-cross.debdiff
<ari-tczew> hrw: ok :) just then delete old debdiff and attach fresh
<hrw> sure
<hrw> hm. time to dig into debhelper7 docs
<ari-tczew> hrw: debhelper8 is on tour already :)
<hrw> ari-tczew: compat=9 is on a way
<hrw> I needed override_dh_auto_build
<ari-tczew> hrw: I don't see debhelper 9 in Debian >.<
<ari-tczew> override rox
<ari-tczew> just need to know how to do it >.<
<hrw> ari-tczew: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<hrw> compat 9 is in development anyway
<ari-tczew> hrw: do you work with slangasek on multiarch implementation?
<hrw> ari-tczew: I test cross builds
<ScottL> ScottK, we spoke weeks ago about the ubuntu studio team preparing backports for lucid
<ScottL> ScottK, we have some tested if you are ready for them
<ScottK> ScottL: OK.  Please file bugs against lucid-backports and ping me with bug numbers.  If you're backporting from Natty, you'll also need to prepare a backport for Maverick.
<ScottL> ScottK, bugs are already filed, i don't think any of these are from natty but i'll double check and i'll start pinging with bug numbers presently
<ScottK> ScottL: I'd prefer one big ping than having them dribble in.
<ScottL> ScottK, can do
<ScottL> ScottK, none from natty currently, but here are the ones we have ready:   681873, 729450, 729430, 729474, 729998, 730181
<ScottL> if this isn't your preferred form, just tell me and i'll change the next time i ping you :)  (maybe you would prefer links)
<ScottK> I would, actually.
<ScottK> ScottL: How about if you email me the links.
<ScottL> ScottK, absolutely :)   email address from launchpad account i presume?
<ScottK> Yes.  The one that starts out ubuntu@.
<ScottL> ScottK, done, thank you for your help :)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-26
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: around?
<dustin_> any of you folks good at configureing tor/tork im haveing trouble with setting it all up :( and desperately need help with it to make my system alittle safer if possible.
<cjwatson> I don't know about other release team members, but for general reference, I'm not going to accept syncpackage uploads for beta-1 through the beta freeze
<cjwatson> if people want to have syncs performed, they can do it the standard way with requestsync bugs; syncpackage doesn't even let me see who asked for the sync at the Ubuntu end
<cjwatson> (aview, bbrun, papaya)
<Laney> I think a release team statement on syncpackage to -devel would be a Good Thing
<cjwatson> I have given up, nobody listens anyway
<cjwatson> I can't control what people do.  This is just a notice that it's not a good way to get things through the beta freeze.
<cjwatson> actually, I think I will write something
<Laney> if it's backed up by rejects, at least some people may listen
<cjwatson> it is now
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-March/032789.html
<Laney> although admittedly I have used it myself (pitti's old version) in urgent cases
<cjwatson> people are welcome to ask in urgent cases, too
 * cjwatson has a look at the sync queue while he's here
<cjwatson> mostly non-beta-freeze-necessary syncs - processing a few, though
<bdrung> cjwatson: when will lp get the sync feature?
<Laney> is the 1-2 day delay really so awful until it does?
<cjwatson> bdrung: Julian Edwards was asking me questions about implementation details just the other day, so I infer that it may actually not be very far off now
<bdrung> cjwatson: i am looking forward to modifying syncpackage to use this lp function
<coolbhavi> hello when I tested and uploaded three packages whose changes were accepted in debian using syncpackage script I got an error that upload is rejected Is the sync process changed? or am I missing something?
<bdrung> coolbhavi: read the ubuntu-devel mailing list and check the irc logs from one hour ago
<coolbhavi> thanks bdrung
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/585931/
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: your packagebuild creates files but doesn't install them into a package. line 3649 says it, files are in 'usr/share/icons/oxygen/*'
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: sorry :( not getting can you please explain a bi
<c2tarun> bit
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: when running the package build, files are installed in 'usr/share/icons/oxygen/*' but they don't get included in any binary package.
<c2tarun> files are installed in usr/share/icons... or debian/tmp/usr/share/.....?
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: ^^
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: whereever your package builds them
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: ok, but there is no folder by the name of oxygen inside icons. :/
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: if you run 'dh_install --list-missing', what does it say?
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: dh_install: skrooge-common missing files (usr/share/icons/oxygen/*), aborting
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: I think skrooge-common needs some files that should be in icons/oxygen/* but they are not :(
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: how can I fix this?
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: I got it fixed :) thanks
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: You could look at the *.install and comment out the oxygen dir, but first you should check why they are not produced in the first place.
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: oh, ok. what was it?
<c2tarun> oxygen to be renamed as hicolor
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> yofel: so the var is QT_DBUS right?
<yofel> that's not set, so I'm not sure hree
<yofel> *here
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> maybe it needs to be added to configure too, but I fear I don't know autotools enough for that
<yofel> for the others: it's about fixing http://paste.kde.org/8168
<shadeslayer> meh .. if i add QT_DBUS_LIBS it keeps replacing it with noting
<shadeslayer> *nothing
<shadeslayer> < syncevolution_LDADD = $(CORE_LDADD) $(KEYRING_LIBS) $(KDE_KWALLET_LIBS) $(QT_DBUS_LIBS)
<shadeslayer> ---
<shadeslayer> > syncevolution_LDADD = $(CORE_LDADD) $(KEYRING_LIBS) $(KDE_KWALLET_LIBS)
<yofel> as I said, it's not set
<yofel> see config.status for what's acutally being set, it's not on the list
<yofel> no idea if that's the right file to look at though
<shadeslayer> yofel: no such file there
<yofel> shadeslayer: config.status is in the build dir
<shadeslayer> yofel: no luck ... still get the error
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-27
<c2tarun> can anyone please take a look at this, http://paste.kde.org/8189/ folder has a file colorcode_version.orig.tar.gz still I am getting this msg.
<micahg> c2tarun: what's your top Debian revision?
<c2tarun> micahg: top debian revision means?
<micahg> c2tarun: in debian/changelog
<micahg> what's the top version
<c2tarun> micahg: well its demanding for colorcode_0.7.2.orig.tar.gz then it for sure that on top its 0.7.2
<micahg> c2tarun: that's not what I asked
<c2tarun> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586055/
 * micahg has never tried debuild w/out an argument
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, there is another package of name texreader, I think its watch file is not working properly. can you please tell me how to write watch files?
<micahg> c2tarun: debuild works for me on that package after running uscan/uupdate
<c2tarun> micahg: on which package texreader?
<micahg> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating and Using a debian/watch File
<micahg> c2tarun: no, colorcode
<c2tarun> micahg: yup its working for colorcode.
<c2tarun> can anyone please look at this error http://paste.kde.org/8191/
<c2tarun_> micahg: can you please look at my last post :(  I dont think anyone else is here.
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help fix a Autotools + gold linker error?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/8168 << compile error
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: add -lQtDBus to LIBS
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: does not work :(
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i tried that last night
<shadeslayer> even added it to LDADD
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: what's the source package?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: syncevolution akonadi, we don't have a package for it yet, but here are the instructions to build it : http://saidinesh5.wordpress.com/2010/08/24/are-we-there-yet/
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: could you pastebin the source where is LIBS or LDADD?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://paste.kde.org/8222 < Configure file
<saidinesh5> ?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: saidinesh5 saidinesh5 ari-tczew
<shadeslayer> saidinesh5: ari-tczew is helping me figure out what the problem is
<saidinesh5> oh k
<saidinesh5> sure
<saidinesh5> so basically it is a problem with the linker
<shadeslayer> yep
<saidinesh5> cuz again it can find other functions properly
<saidinesh5> i mean it couldn't link just the destructor
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: Try to call LIBS in d/rules
<ari-tczew> only for test
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i'm not exactly packaging it, since this is still experimental code, i came here because you guys probably know how to fix it :)
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: How did you try to add -lQtDBus to linker?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew:     KDE_KWALLET_LIBS="-lkdeui -lkdecore -lQtDBus"
<shadeslayer> then tried hand editing the makefile
<shadeslayer> that didn't work as well
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: why KDE KWALLET LIBS?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: it's a workaround ...
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://paste.kde.org/8226 << thats the configure-pre.in file
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: try DBUS_LIBS
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: in the configure-pre.in file?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: No, in normal makefile.
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: DBUS_LIBS = -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lQtDBus -lrt
<shadeslayer> :S
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: You can try to move libs, e.g. QtDBus before pthread
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: weird thing, after i edit the makefile and run make, let the build fail, open the makefile again, the -lQtDBus option i added is gone
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: then try d/rules
<shadeslayer> i'm not packaging it :S
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: is there a way i can go back to the old linker?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: if building reverts changes, I guess you're on old linker already.
<shadeslayer> how is that possible O_O
<shadeslayer> i did a make clean added the link against the lib again and now it doesn't re write the file
<shadeslayer> wth is happening :<
<ScottL> can someone suggest an efficient way to test rdepends for a backport?
<ScottL> meaning, i want to backport inkscape but several other applications depend on it
<ScottL> so i would like to have an isolated system where i know the new inkscape is either available or installed to build the reverse dependencies
<ScottL> the first thought would be to first build inkscape in a special ppa, then build the rdepends in the same ppa
<ScottL> i would presume this would guarentee that new version of inkscape was used
<ScottL> or
<ScottL> i could use a vm and install the new version of inkscape and then locally build all the rdepends
<ScottL> but this would mean that i would need to apt-get build-depends (i forget the exact syntax) for each build depends
<ScottL> or
<ScottL> i suppose i could use a pbuilder environment, but i would need to make sure the new version of inkscape was installed
<ScottL> anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<ari-tczew> ScottL: I think use PPA and test packages from there is good way.
<ari-tczew> persia: do you have statistics which nicknames are most active on chanel?
<ari-tczew> channel*
<ScottL> thanks ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> you're welcome
 * nonix4 ponders whether there would be demand for a program that makes pxe & usb boot menus out of multiple .iso-images automatically by doing the Right Thing (tm) based on iso contents. Haven't seen any enduser-friendly ways to create pxe menus so far, but making such goodies easier to approch could be useful...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-19
 * micahg still needs to kill sqlite (2.x) as well
<ajmitch> micahg: it worries me when I see people filing bugs complaining that sqlite 2.x support has been removed from a package
<ajmitch> since it was deprecated upstream several years ago now
<micahg> ajmitch: indeed, I was waiting for this to be done in Debian
<micahg> but as the maintainer keeps failing to file the removal bugs, I'm just going to do it for precise and file bugs with the changes
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> it should only be universe packages, I hope
<micahg> yep
<micahg> and unseeded
 * ajmitch feels sorry for the maintainer of openclipart in debian, binary packages come to over 1G
<ajmitch> I wonder if that's worth syncing to precise, it's just large content that's unseeded
<micahg> as we've had the same upstream since hardy, that doesn't sound like a bad idea
 * ajmitch was just checking what large file debmirror was stuck on :)
<ajmitch> I suspect I'll need to try & build it locally first
<micahg> :)
<ScottK> Not that much time before release.
<ScottK> (unless you left NZ and have actual bandwidth)
<micahg> hehe
<micahg> ajmitch: I can do that if you like
<ajmitch> ScottK: that's why I'd sync it & let LP pull in the source
<micahg> ajmitch: does it need any paperwork?
<ajmitch> micahg: major new upstream of unseeded package? yeah, probably needs an FFe, I haven't checked for one
<micahg> ajmitch: only needs FFe if it has new features
<micahg> or major build system changes
<ajmitch> define 'new features' when it's clip art :)
<ajmitch> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/o/openclipart/current/changelog doesn't list much
<micahg> bug 537105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537105 in openclipart (Ubuntu) "2.0 package now launched (its really .20)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537105
<ajmitch> micahg: if you're feeling like burning bandwidth, go ahead :)
 * micahg has the BW :)
<ajmitch> ok then
<jtaylor> can one get apt-cacher-ng to cache pull*-source?
<ajmitch> you may be able to get pull-debian-source to go through apt-cacher-ng, probably less likely with pull-lp-source
<ajmitch> generally you wouldn't be pulling the source down multiple times though?
<jtaylor> I do often
<ajmitch> why not keep an unmodified copy of the source around?
<ajmitch> or do you start up a fresh vm & work in that?
<jtaylor> I usally dump stuff in /tmp
<jtaylor> unless I anticipate using it in future
<jtaylor> I often anticipate wrong :/
 * ajmitch has a bad habit of keeping stuff lying around
<ajmitch> it wasn't that long ago that I was cleaning up breezy chroots
<micahg> ajmitch: openclipart is a long build as well :-/
<ajmitch> micahg: boy am I glad you volunteered ;)
<micahg> and ~3GB of disk space
<micahg> well, I've got this hardware not doing much until after dinner :)
<micahg> umm, last build took 10 hrs on roseapple
<ajmitch> s/dinner/breakfast/ ?
<micahg> and only 1.2 GB
<micahg> ajmitch: nah, I have work to do tonight :)
<ScottK> FYI, haskell New'ing seems done.
<Pikkachu> hi, I'm trying to apply a simple patch to pidgin since hours
<Pikkachu> am I supposed to read all of this simple doc? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jalcine> Where's Laney? >.> *smells more Haskell.
<Pikkachu> I just want to make a patched package, possibly source package that I can upload to my PPA
<micahg> ajmitch: openclipart failed after an hour, seems we need a basis link patch that the other packages that use libreoffice got
<ajmitch> micahg: better to fail after 1 hour than after 9
<ajmitch> micahg: want me to look for what patch is needed tonight?
<micahg> ajmitch: if you have time, that would be great
<micahg> ajmitch: want the buildlog?
<ajmitch> ok, I'll give it a shot, build log will be useful
<micahg> ajmitch: pastebin ok?
<ajmitch> or email if it's large
<micahg> ajmitch: almost 10M
<ajmitch> ok, just email it then, I'll take a look later :)
<jalcine> My clock's silly.
<micahg> ajmitch: sent
<ajmitch> micahg: thanks
<ajmitch> did you ask for an FFe earlier, or do you think it's not needed?
<micahg> ajmitch: I was going to wait for the build to finish to see what changed
<ajmitch> fair enough
<micahg> ajmitch: I found debian 663747
<ubottu> Debian bug 663747 in openclipart "FTBFS with LibreOffice 3.5: basis-link gone/uninstallable with LibreOffice 3.5" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/663747
<ajmitch> right, I was going to grab the previous version from snapshot.d.o to compare, with that patch I don't need to :)
<Pikkachu> is there any problem in building packages form ntfs partitions?
<micahg> Laney: one thing all the haskell rebuilds have done is rocket you to #4 uploader for precise
<ajmitch> heh, so that's why he did it...
<ajmitch> he has done quite a few uploads, judging from that graph
<micahg> ajmitch: you're #44 ATM :)
<ajmitch> micahg: I expect that to jump a few places, I synced another ~25 since the last updated time at the bottom of the page
<ajmitch> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html has a few packages listed that should be installable now, so we're close
<micahg> ajmitch: I think about 12 higher
<ajmitch> though that's just an indicator of number of syncs done, not actual effort :)
<micahg> true :)
 * ajmitch wonders how long this openclipart build may take
 * ajmitch shall also have to file an FFe for vagrant, to bring it up to 1.0 in precise
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<Laney> yeah, they should only count as one upload really
<ajmitch> argh, dreaded "No space left on device"
<Rhonda> <nelson point="ajmitch">HA HA!</nelson>
<ajmitch> so cruel :(
<geser> ajmitch: how much more missing?
<micahg> ajmitch: how much space did it take already?
<Rhonda> deinstall openoffice.org ;)
<ajmitch> micahg: I had 5.7GB free after the build had failed
 * Rhonda has to get rid of a fair amount of music from her harddisk everytime she has to compile wesnoth …
<ajmitch> Rhonda: I'm building stuff that build-deps on libreoffice :)
<micahg> ajmitch: you got further than I did, I think mine was only up to ~4.5GB
<Rhonda> hah! knew it!
<ajmitch> micahg: I've cleared another couple of GB, trying again
<ajmitch> surely ~9GB free is enough, right?
<Rhonda> nope
<ajmitch> :(
<micahg> ajmitch: you've apparently never tried to compile libreoffice or webkit :)
<Rhonda> I think 7G was barely enough when I tried to help out with openoffice
<ajmitch> Rhonda: building openclipart, I saw that 2.0 was uploaded to debian
<Rhonda> and that was AGES ago
<micahg> Rhonda: it build-deps on libreoffice, not builds it
<ajmitch> micahg: I'm not that crazy
<Rhonda> k
<micahg> ajmitch: no idea since Debian doesn't have build logs for arch all packages
<micahg> last version in precise only took 1GB build space
<ajmitch> I also had this thing thrashing an awful lot as it took ~2GB for an image
<ajmitch> last version in precise was quite a bit smaller
 * micahg builds "smaller (<10GB)" builds in RAM
 * ajmitch starts the 2 minutes of hate
 * micahg goes to sleep
<ajmitch> you're as bad as a friend of mine showing off his new laptop with 16GB of RAM :)
<micahg> ajmitch: how do you think I build stuff in RAM :)
<ajmitch> yeah I guessed that
<ajmitch> he works on unity, so probably needs all of that :)
 * micahg wants more RAM for his laptop, but needs to wait for 8GB DIMMs to come down in price
 * ajmitch would like a new laptop, but the new SSD will have to do for now
<ajmitch> it's made a huge difference anyway
<micahg> I think I'll need an SSD when I add more ram as well :)
<ajmitch> when this is thrashing because it has only 4GB RAM, I see disk I/O of about 130MB/sec in iotop
<micahg> anyways, really need to sleep now :)
<ajmitch> night ;)
<Rhonda> ajmitch: build it in a ramdisk!!
<Rhonda> oh, should have read the complete backlog
<vibhav> While fixing errors in the description, do I need to file bugs even for spelling error in the description?
<ikonia> vibhav: topyli just told you in #ubuntu-offtopic, why ask again
<vibhav> Is the Ubuntu Pad down!?
<Rhonda> hmm, would a FFe for pgadmin3 bug fix release be out of scope?  I am currently building …
<tumbleweed> bug fixes don't need FFes (unless they bring in other new features / big changes)
<Rhonda> tumbleweed: The changes are quite a fair bit, and I fear not all of them are marked as fixes
<Rhonda> The upstream log from 1.14.0 to 1.14.2 has a fair amount of entries :)
<tumbleweed> that does sound like a bugfix point-release, though, so I'd be inclined to approve it
<Rhonda> Have to get it building first anyway.  Trying to enable debugging symbols, they are giving me troubles right now.
<ScottK> jtaylor: If you were up for preparing a numpy update to bring the python3 bits in, I'd be up for reviewing the FFe and doing the New review.
<Laney> ajmitch: are you feeling the pinch? http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/19/marmite-shortage-new-zealand-spread
<mfisch> I have a ftbfs fix that is a new upstream release, and also has a couple new features in it.  Do I need to file a separate FFe bug still?
<tumbleweed> we grant FFes for that kind of thing pretty quickly
<mfisch> tumbleweed: so I should still file a new bug then
<ScottK> Yes
<mfisch> okay will do
<mfisch> I filed my FFe.  Now do I need to do a merge proposal?  And if so, to which bug (original or ffe) would I attach it?
<tumbleweed> mfisch: you can do the FFe in the original bug
<mfisch> too late
<tumbleweed> but to answer your question it doesn't really matter. Just make sure that both will get closed by the upload
<Rhonda> merge them?
<mfisch> ScottK: replied "yes" when I asked if I should file a new bug for the FFe
<ScottK> mfisch: Sorry, I misunderstood the question.
<ScottK> The existing bug would have been fine.
<mfisch> Should I close this new one and move the info over?
<mfisch> new: Bug #959347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959347 in python-djvulibre (Ubuntu) "new python-djvulibre release 0.3.8 fixes ftbfs (but also has new features)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959347
<mfisch> old: Bug #935385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935385 in python-djvulibre (Ubuntu Precise) "python-djvulibre version 0.3.3-1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935385
<tumbleweed> mfisch: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=646177#32 <- I'll happily sponsor it for you in Debian
<ubottu> Debian bug 646177 in src:python-djvulibre "python-djvulibre: FTBFS: FAIL: test_decode.test_documents.test_export_ps" [Serious,Open]
<mfisch> tumbleweed: it would make much more sense there
<tumbleweed> (IIRC I sponsored the last upload of it there)
<mfisch> tumbleweed: got a wiki page link on what I need to do to get it there?
<tumbleweed> mfisch: it's in a team repository (DPMT) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/PythonModulesTeam
<tumbleweed> but if this is just a once-off fix you are doing, just send a debdiff to that bug, and CC me
<mfisch> tumbleweed: you mean send to the debian bug?
<tumbleweed> yes
<mfisch> tumbleweed: okay, well I will close my FFe and just say "fixing upstream" and then get you the debdiff later today
<tumbleweed> it's a new upstream version, so just a diff of the debian directory contents matters
<mfisch> tumbleweed: all I did was dch -i, which will need to be redone and rm -rf debian/patches (after validating that they were already applied)
<tumbleweed> mfisch: nice
<mfisch> tumbleweed: so should I still close out the FFe?
<tumbleweed> that can by closed by the sync. But you should close the Debian and Ubuntu FTBFS bugs
<tumbleweed> (I mean, close them in the upload, the FFe bug can be closed by the syncer)
<mfisch> tumbleweed: talking to you today explains why I never found a guy named "stefanor" on IRC when I was looking last week ;)  I failed to check your launchpad page
<tumbleweed> hah
<tumbleweed> I used to use that as an IRC nick, but didn't like it so much
<mfisch> tumbleweed: maybe you also want to sponsor this one which we've discussed before: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=662227
<ubottu> Debian bug 662227 in src:live-manual "src:live-manual: FTBFS in non-UTF-8 locales (such as C)" [Serious,Open]
<mfisch> tumbleweed: fix is attached to the bug
<tumbleweed> "I have a different way to fix this." <- that's pretty much what I suggested :)
<tumbleweed> I've been slacking a little with my sponsorishp recently, but maybe I can do some tonight...
<mfisch> tumbleweed: while I was looking for "stefanor" someone else accepted my original fix.  But if we fix it right in Debian we can remove the Ubuntu changes
<highvoltage> wow, you're old-school if you're still looking for stefanor :)
<mfisch> highvoltage: just an oversight based on his launchpad user-id and not checking his actual launchpad page
<tumbleweed> mfisch: test_decode.test_documents.test_nonexistent ... SKIP: you need to run this test with LANGUAGE unset <- seems like we should be doing that
<highvoltage> mfisch: ah
<mfisch> tumbleweed: okay let me try that out later this morning
<tumbleweed> mfisch: actually, no, other tests need that
<mfisch> tumbleweed: the changelog says he is skipping "tests in unsuitable environments"
<mfisch> skipping some tests I mean
<tumbleweed> right, and that's what we see
<mfisch> tumbleweed: what are the next steps?
<jtaylor> ScottK: great I already merged the changes numpy for personal use
<jtaylor> I'll do some sanity checking and request a ffe
<micahg> jtaylor: is this the gcc -print-multiarch change or something else?
<ScottK> micahg: It's the python3 stuff that just got uploaded to Debian.
<jtaylor> the multiarch thing has been merged already
<micahg> ah, ok
<jtaylor> then only scipy is missing :)
<psusi> what is it that normally installs udev hooks?  the kpartx package has an initramfs/hooks file, but it doesn't seem to be installed
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<yellowduino> hello!
<yellowduino> I have a question
<yellowduino> I tried checking out totem-pl-parser branch, and its packaging status is OUT-OF-DATE
<yellowduino> and I see in ubuntu package-import that its import actually failed
<yellowduino> what should I do about it?
<micahg> yellowduino: you can make sure there's a bug at bugs.launchpad.net/udd for that type of failure
<yellowduino> ok
<yellowduino> will do
<ajmitch> micahg: I shouldn't have let you talk me into building opeclipart - it's still going :)
<micahg> ajmitch: heh
<jtaylor> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-numpy/+bug/959588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959588 in python-numpy (Ubuntu) "FFe: for numpy 1.6.1-6" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> its a bit short on the text but I guess you are familiar with the problem anyway
<ScottK> jtaylor: Just add a debdiff and I'm good.
<jtaylor> almost ready
<ScottK> barry: Once jtaylor has finished his python-numpy FFe and I approve it, can you sponsor the package (so I'm free to do the New review) ^^^?
<jtaylor> ffpushed
<barry> ScottK, jtaylor sure, just point me in the right direction
<jtaylor> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/precise/python-numpy/python3-numpy/+merge/98257
<jtaylor> there is still a testsuite failure, but its already present in precise so no regression
<jtaylor> also I saw now normal runtime issues yet
<barry> jtaylor: and it's still not running the tests during the build?
<jtaylor> it is, but its ignoring the result
<barry> jtaylor: test failures in both py2 and py3?
<jtaylor> yes
<barry> okay
<barry> jtaylor, ScottK i'll merge your branch and do a local build.  ScottK ping me when the ffe is approved and i'll upload it
<barry> blarg.  bzr can't merge it :(
<ScottK> barry: FFe approved.
<jtaylor> I did some crazy criss cross merging at the time I did not think we could still get it in precise
<barry> jtaylor: bug 923688 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923688 in bzr-builddeb "bzr crashed with AttributeError in tree_unapply_patches(): 'DirStateRevisionTree' object has no attribute 'last_revision'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923688
<barry> jtaylor: any chance you can unwind that into a non-cross-crossed branch?  or should i just grab the diff?
<jtaylor> I can add a debdiff
<barry> jtaylor: +1
<barry> jtaylor: just let me know when it's ready and which bug its attached to
<jtaylor> attached to bug 959588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959588 in python-numpy (Ubuntu) "FFe: for numpy 1.6.1-6" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959588
<barry> jtaylor: got it
<pinchealeman> I suspect it's too late for this, but I wanted to see what the best way to go about bumping the version of auditd distributed in precise; auditd-2.2 has some nifty field comparisons that would be very helpful
<micahg> !ffe | pinchealeman
<ubottu> pinchealeman: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<ScottK> pinchealeman: If you can get Debian to update it and we can update from there, it might not be too late.
<micahg> pinchealeman: you also need someone to package the update
<ScottK> At this point someone would need to package it otherwise.
<micahg> yeah, Debian updating would be better
<ScottK> barry: Ping me after you upload and I'll look at New.
<barry> ScottK: will do.  just double checking w/a  local build now
<pinchealeman> yeah. they're slow :). the last bug I saw on debian.org about auditd was a request to update to 2.1.3
<ScottK> Sure.  No rush.
<pinchealeman> thanks though, I'll push on them.
<jtaylor> micahg: hdf needs lots of sourceful uploads
<jtaylor> I don't think its such a good idea to try that now
<jtaylor> lots of sorting out new upstreams potential ffe's and backporting
<ScottK> Just to be clear, the no rush was for barry.
<micahg> jtaylor: I know blair was hoping for it, maybe he can help with the packaging/paperwork
<micahg> it should be almost all leaf or interdependent packages
<ajmitch> such a nice, sunny day, I'd love to be able to see my monitor :)
<barry> jtaylor: unhappy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891153/
<jtaylor> hm I must have messed something up when cleaning the diff
<barry> jtaylor: ping me when you have a new one
<jtaylor> whats that in the log: «PKGBUILDDIR»
<barry> jtaylor: that's sbuild's way of stripping out the temporary prefix (i think)
<barry> i mostly ignore that
<jtaylor> :/ a new python update went in, lots of downloading again ...
<ajmitch> micahg: I fear that I don't have enough RAM & time to build this monster package now, the png optimisation looks to be what's taking most of the RAM & time :)
<micahg> ajmitch: ok, have a debdiff?
<ajmitch> micahg: of course just as I said that to you it finished processing the file it was stuck on for 45 minutes
 * ajmitch is just getting a debdiff for it now - it'll be 95% what was in the debian bug
<micahg> ajmitch: interesting factoid: openclipart is an anagram for Nicer Laptop :)
<ScottK> Someone has too much free time.
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> micahg: I'll pick out the one I want & you can ship it to me
<micahg> ScottK: lunch break :)
<ajmitch> micahg: right, only took 5 minutes to get a debdiff, that's not too bad :P
<micahg> ajmitch: it has to clean everything, I was going to ask how much disk space the build was taking
<ajmitch> < 9 GB, since I only had that much free when I started :)
<jtaylor> starting 6 cowbuilders with c++ packages was not such a good idea
<jtaylor> two linking processes are eating 70% of my memory :(
<ajmitch> hah
<jtaylor> load 16 :)
<jtaylor> 18 even
<jtaylor> c++ is crazy why does it need 4.5 gb memory to link ...
<jtaylor> oh no its only compiling, how much is linking going to need :/
<micahg> jtaylor: I take it you've never compiled chromium or webkit
<ajmitch> micahg: when I was young & foolish, I used to regularly build kdelibs/kdebase from CVS
<yellowduino> I'm trying to use dch, and DEBFULLNAME is indeed exported, but the changelog is written with my username and hostname instead of DEBFULLNAME and DEBMAIL
<yellowduino> any ideas?
<micahg> ajmitch: did we decide if we need an FFe or not?
<ajmitch> micahg: it was going to depend on what the differences may be in the built packages
<ajmitch> or we could just ask someone on the release team :)
<ajmitch> yellowduino: using DEBEMAIL, rather than DEBMAIL?
<yellowduino> I'm using DEBEMAIL indeed, my typo earlier
<yellowduino> echo $DEBFULLNAME and $DEBEMAIL shows the correct values, but dch doesn't
<micahg> yellowduino: exported in the current shell or in general?
<yellowduino> in general (bashrc), and I made sure that also in the current shell, same one I'm running dch at
<ajmitch> does ~/.devscripts override the environment variables, or other way round?
<Rhonda> other way round
<Rhonda> envs should always have strongest say
<ajmitch> right, that's what I expected
<Rhonda> everything else I would consider a bug
 * ajmitch has a habit of using emacs instead of dch :)
<Rhonda> vim
<ajmitch> battle to the death?
<yellowduino> butterflies :)
<yellowduino> ok, I found the problem. I misunderstood what being exported means - the variables were defined in bashrc but not exported.
<micahg> yellowduino: env | grep DEB should verify for you
<yellowduino> awesome, good to know
<yellowduino> thanks
<barry> jtaylor: any luck?
<jtaylor> my machine is still deadlocked by a build
<barry> dang
<jtaylor> and its and 92% I don't want to stop it :)
<jtaylor> it also does not happen in oneiric
<barry> jtaylor: dang
<jtaylor> its probably also a bug in the debian package, its will ftbs when dh_strip is fixed :/
<jtaylor> barry: build worked in my precise chroot
<barry> jtaylor: was that with your posted debdiff or a new one?
<jtaylor> should have been the same as the branch
<barry> c
<barry> jtaylor: hmm.  that one definitely failed for me.  i suppose i could upload it and we could cross our fingers
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> there are a bunch of broken symlinks that should be looked at
<barry> jtaylor: k.  i'll be here for at least another 40m today, so just ping me when you have something you want me to upload
<jtaylor> probably tomorrow
<barry> jtaylor: np, that'll be fine
<ajmitch> micahg: have you started building openclipart yet? if so, the build will fail at the very end due to a typo of mine :)
<ScottK> Ah.  The best kind of typo.
<ajmitch> of couse
<micahg> ajmitch: nope, not until later
<ajmitch> ScottK: the one that shows up after > 12 hours of building
<ScottK> Yes.  The one that comes right when you've put in all the effort and really start to think you're on the verge of success.
<ScottK> That kind.
<ajmitch> it was when running dpkg-deb, so I know it was at the end
<ajmitch> stray } in Conflicts
<ScottK> Can you just rerun the build with -nc?
<ajmitch> it was run in sbuild, it already cleaned up
<ScottK> Oops.
<ScottK> I don't know if there's an sbuild equivalent, but there's a pbuilder hook you can use not to clean up on failure that's very nice for this kind of situation.
<ajmitch> most of the build was format conversion & png optimisation, I don't know if -nc would help
<jtaylor> barry: created a new chroot and took the prestine debdiff and it still works, is your chroot dirty?
<barry> jtaylor: it shouldn't be :(
<barry> jtaylor: but if it works for you then maybe i should go ahead and upload it anyway...
<jtaylor> you can try, the link problem I thought was there seems correct
<jtaylor> just an -ls -l not a dh_link that failed
<barry> jtaylor: i wonder why it would fail for me on removing .cpython-*d*.so
<barry> oh, i see the ls -l error higher up
<barry> jtaylor: i could try building locally again and then poke around the chroot.  but if it builds with that original debdiff okay for you, then i'd be okay just uploading it
<barry> jtaylor: your call
<jtaylor> you can add a ignore to the rm just to be save
<jtaylor> is probably better anyway
<jtaylor> add a - before the rm in line 106
<jtaylor> or rm -f
<jtaylor> sure the chroot is clean? your log shows it did not install a couple python stuff
<barry> jtaylor: i do install some python stuff in precise-amd64-source just to save installation time.  it's never been a problem before though, and i did just update my chroots before i tried to build the package
<barry> i'll try your suggestion though for the heck of it
<barry> jtaylor: line 106 are you sure?
<jtaylor> sry line 100
<barry> ah, that's better.  i was afraid i had a bad diff
<barry> building again now
<jtaylor> I do not see in the logs why it should not have worked
<jtaylor> dh_install -v would be interestig
<barry> jtaylor: let me see how this goes.  i'm nearing the end of my day so i think if this works locally, i'll just go ahead and upload it.
<barry> if not, we can circle back tomorrow
<jtaylor> we can also just wait, maybe someone else wants to test build it
<jtaylor> if its 2 to 1 we upload :)
<jtaylor> but ignoring the rm result is the right way to go, I'll forward it
<barry> so ignoring the rm did build, and a quick scan of the build log seems sane.  let me pastebin that
<barry> jtaylor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891423/
<barry> jtaylor: if that's good for you, i'm happy to upload it
<jtaylor> the rm worked this time?
<barry> jtaylor: with the -rm
<jtaylor> there should still be an error emssage in that case
<barry> yeah, hmm. no error this time.
<barry> jtaylor: i'm prepare to declare victory
<jtaylor> python2 packages are fine, so it won't break anything existing
<barry> jtaylor: cool.  i will upload it then
<jtaylor> why did I start building paraview ._. had to increase my partition twice already for that thing
 * barry -> away
<ScottK> barry and jtaylor: depwait for numpy ought to be resovled after the publisher runs.
<jtaylor> wasn't nose3 added quite a while ago oO
<ScottK> It was in Universe.
<ScottK> Just got it promoted.
<jtaylor> is main based on binary packages not source packages?
<ScottK> Both.
<ScottK> Binary main must come for source main, but not all binaries of a source in main are necessarily in main.
<ScottK> In this case where the source is already in main, getting an additional binary promoted is not hard.
<jtaylor> micahg: hdf5 first build round finished, 21 success, 44 fails, 12 due to dependencies missing, rest still need to be checked
<ajmitch> that's not a great success rate
<jtaylor> more than I expected
<jtaylor> <off
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi vibhav
<ajmitch> hi
<plustwo> hi
<vibhav> hi plustwo
<plustwo> vibhav: o/
<Pikkachu> what's the straightforward  way to modify a source package for publishing?
<Pikkachu> I just patched the extracted directory directly and built the source package
<tumbleweed> that's the straightforward way
<Pikkachu> but I wondered if I should rather add the patches themselves to the patch series within debian directory
<tumbleweed> yes, you should
<Pikkachu> ah then I'm confused
<tumbleweed> if the source format is 3.0 (quilt), then it probably already added your patch to the quilt series. Did it?
<Pikkachu> yes but it was two or three patches compressed in a single one with no good description...
<tumbleweed> right, this is why it's preferable to do it yourself :)
<tumbleweed> http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html (ignore the bit about integrating with build processes, 3.0 (quilt) does that)
<Pikkachu> so would this work? apt-get source pidgin, then all contained patches are applied, then I add my patches to the series, then I apply them manually, then I debuild -S, then I dput $ppa $source_changes?
<tumbleweed> yup
<Pikkachu> ah nice...
<Pikkachu> thanks tumbleweed, now another question...
<tumbleweed> yup?
<Pikkachu> I have a few patches to pidgin I need to maintain, they slightly change between 2.10.2 and 2.10.0-0ubuntu2 because...
<Pikkachu> 2.10.2 applies changes to Windows installer, while ubuntu version does not need that. Also, there's an open upstream but already fixed in ubuntu version, so I need to apply it only in 2.10.2...
<Pikkachu> the matter is that I need to manage this patches and I'm using bazaar for that, but I wonder what's a good approach because I'm not satisfied with current one
<Pikkachu> current one is...
<tumbleweed> there are lots of proposed solutions for that, but nothing really
<tumbleweed> *nothing is really there yet
<tumbleweed> I just maintain my quilt patches by hand
<Pikkachu> ...I keep the patches to 2.10.2 in the repo as .patch files, and I didn't care to put the ubuntu backport in the repo
<tumbleweed> right, that's fine then. So what's the issue?
<Pikkachu> yeah tumbleweed, I don't like my current approach because a diff between patches is annoying, for example
<Pikkachu> and I want to add the ubuntu backport to the repo as well
<tumbleweed> sorry, I don't know of anything that'll make that easy. There's going to be manual labor involved one way or another
<Pikkachu> because one could grok that the Windows bits are not needed for ubuntu, but not that he should not apply the other patch reported upstream (he would not easily realize it's applied already in ubuntu version)
<EvilResistance> tumbleweed is right actually, it'll require a bunch of manual labor
<Pikkachu> ah ok tumbleweed, thanks anyway... I tried to imagine a few approaches but all of them with their own quirks...
<Pikkachu> *there's an open upstream *bug*
<ScottK> jtaylor: Are you going to sync pycxx?
 * micahg wonders why didrocks sync'd openclipart when it was doomed to fail
 * ScottK votes for 'because he didn't test build it'.
<ScottK> Nor, AFAICT ask for an FFe.
<didrocks> micahg: Sweetshark told me it's only bug fixing (the changelog seems to suggest so) and that he test built it
<micahg> didrocks: ugh :(, well, that's useful information, thanks
<micahg> didrocks: FWIW, ajmitch gave me a patch, but I haven't test built it yet, was waiting to finish with something else first
<didrocks> micahg: see #ubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> Someone might want to file an FFe for python-axiom so I can approve it.
<ScottK> barry: ^^^ dh_python2 conversion.
<barry> ScottK: i can sponsor
<ScottK> barry: Build system change needs an FFe request.  If I'm not the requester, I can approve.
<barry> ScottK: who's working on that package?
<ScottK> barry: It'd be a sync.
<ScottK> No one.
<barry> ah, well, then that's easy, right? :)
<ScottK> As long as someone other than me asks.
<barry> ScottK: okay, i'll file it
<barry> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-axiom/+bug/960391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960391 in python-axiom (Ubuntu) "FFe to get rid of python-central" [Undecided,New]
<barry> ScottK: you'll do the sync after approving that?
<ScottK> If you want me to run it for you, I can.
<barry> ScottK: that would be great, i'm a bit slammed at the moment
<ScottK> Will do
<jtaylor> ScottK: pycxx, it would make sense but its main so I can't sync
<jtaylor> I'll request a sync later on
<ScottK> Oh.  I didn't realize.
<ScottK> I'll just do it then.
<jtaylor> th
<jtaylor> x
<jtaylor> btw would you be open to ffe's for py3 scipy and matplotlib?
<jtaylor> has not been done in debian yet, but if its possible to get it in precise I would give it a shot
<ScottK> barry and jtaylor: done
<ScottK> jtaylor: Yes, although I'd prefer to see them in Debian first (or at least reviewed by their maintainer)
<barry> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> barry: Thank you.
<jtaylor> can you tell apt to prefer a repository over another even if the package version is the same?
<micahg> jtaylor: apt pinning
<jtaylor> hm can I use that with a simple deb file:/// rule?
<jtaylor> no hostname
<jtaylor> ok I think I got it to work
<Kiall> Is it just me, or does debhelper build the package before applying patches from quilt?
<Kiall> (by build, I mean run override_dh_auto_build)
<ScottK> It's just you.
<arand> Not normally no.
<Kiall> Right - that is what I thought
<Kiall> I rename a file in override_dh_auto_build + there is a quilt patch for it.. and quilt complains about file not found -_-
<ScottK> presumably because it's not renamed yet.
<Kiall> Ohh, wait, its failing during the unapply I think
<Kiall> Is there somewhere I should hook into to rename the file back before dpkg-genchanges is ran?
<arand> Why not do the rename in the patch?
<Kiall> Ah, well.. I didnt know you could do that ;)
<arand> Otherwise, dh_clean I'm guessing
<Kiall> arand, that worked perfectly.. thanks for the tip!
<Rhonda> hmmmmm
<Rhonda> When I do debuild -S, it doesn't include launchpad bugs from the changelog but Debian bugs …
<Rhonda> Granted, I am doing that on my Debian system -- but is there a switch that would make it to pick up the LP: bugs instead of the Debian closes: bugs?
<Kiall> Rhonda, I think the LP still is patched into the packages as they are synced in from debian..
<Kiall> LP stuff*
<Rhonda> I would have hoped that it's a switch to dpkg-genchanges that I could pass on  :/
<ScottK> Rhonda: When it's sync'ed they'll get picked up.
<Rhonda> ScottK: It won't get picked up because it's an ubuntu upload.
<Rhonda> backports, that is
<ScottK> Oh, backports bugs can't get automatically closed.
<ScottK> They aren't in an LP sense Ubuntu bugs, but against the backports project.
<Rhonda> There are so many switches that dpkg-genchanges can use, I am puzzled that this shouldn't be one.
<ScottK> (there is a bug about that)
<ScottK> Even if you could get the bug into genchanges, LP wouldn't know what to do with it.
<Rhonda> ScottK: They can be reached through the same regular ubuntu bug shortcut
<Kiall> Rhonda, why would debian include switches etc all the ubuntu stuff?
<Kiall> Ubuntu including debian is obvious, but the other way around.. Not so much!
<Rhonda> Kiall: Why not?
<Kiall> Debian dont (normally) pull packages from Ubuntu?
<Rhonda> So?
<Rhonda> There are people trying to play nicely with derivatives, and buxy is an ubuntu member, so …
<Kiall> Rhonda, I saw an interesting "lineage" graph for Linux distros recently. There was something ridiculous like 100+ derivatives of Debian. Should Debian include and maintain switches for each of those distros?
<Kiall> I would say no, and that each distro maintains the code needed for their own systems..
<Kiall> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.04/gldt1104.png
<jtaylor> :( matplotlib in precise is not py3 compatible yet
<ajmitch> micahg: so, I guess an FFe wasn't needed for openclipart? ;)
<ajmitch> also that patch you attached needs fixing before someone uploads it
<ajmitch> micahg: have commented on #960389
<ScottK> ajmitch: Since didrocks sync'ed it, I think the need for an FFe is passed and opening.
<micahg> ajmitch: haven't gotten there yet :0
<micahg> ajmitch: oh, right, well, idk, was a blind upload :)
<ajmitch> heh
<micahg> ajmitch: nice other catch on the conflicts line :)
<ajmitch> it was my mistake that put it in there
<ajmitch> since I initially had a stray } that caused it to fail to build, then took a closer look at what I'd not removed
<ajmitch> turns out that starting a build when half-asleep isn't guaranteed to work
<Rhonda> Kiall: Please be notified that there are efforts to reduce differences and make it easier for derivates, if you haven't heard about the derivates frontdesk.
<Kiall> Rhonda, right that makes sense.. I havent heard of it, but I would imagine that would involve ensuring tools like dpkg-genchanges are able to handle plugins without the need for patches..  Rather than directly supporting $Distro's $Tool
<Rhonda> … that's why I assumed a switch
<micahg> ScottK: re FFe> there's still public shaming and what not ;)
<ajmitch> micahg: I've heard that some people like doing that :)
<Laney> Rhonda: there's DEB_VENDOR support
<Rhonda> Laney: How do I have to set that to make it pick up LP instead of closes?
<Rhonda> Yep, ubuntu has patches for dpkg-dev …
<Laney> add a file /etc/dpkg/origins/ubuntu (contents http://paste.debian.net/160443/) and then DEB_VENDOR=Ubuntu when building the source package
 * Laney has some shell magic to export this when in the right directory
 * tumbleweed doesn't, but should
<Laney> stolen from grml zsh iirc
<Rhonda> Kiall: See what Laney wrote, I am trying that now :)
<Laney> It certainly works; my development machine is running sid :-)
<Laney> "syncpackage: Error: Debian version 0.1.0.5-2 has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later." is aaaarghghghghg
<Rhonda> … and /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Vendor/Ubuntu.pm is part of the regular Debian package of libdpkg-perl :)
<tumbleweed> Laney: I keep thinking we should set up a service that lets you know when something is syncable
<Rhonda> Thanks to tumbleweed for pointing out that file :)
<tumbleweed> np. I also do ubuntu-dev on Debian
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: how useful would that really be?
<Laney> it's like "I know about this package but you still can't have it ha ha ha ha ha"
<Rhonda> tumbleweed: some RSS feed?
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: my active hours seem to fall between dinstalls in Debian
<tumbleweed> I almost always have to wait a day before I can sync
<tumbleweed> and so I keep open tabs to remind myself. But those are fallable
<ajmitch> that would be frustrating when trying to get a set of packages built together
<Rhonda> hah
<Rhonda> Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: 932011
<Laney> \o/
<tumbleweed> :)
<ajmitch> yay
 * Rhonda hugs Laney and tumbleweed :)
 * Laney looks at ajmitch 
<Laney> fancy some grunt work?
<Laney> :-) (-:
<ajmitch> because you know that I *love* mindless work? :)
<ajmitch> what have you broken now?
<tumbleweed> we reserve it for old-timers
<Laney> it's not entirely mindless
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: now you make me feel old
<Laney> it's "find the OOD haskell binaries and file a bug for their removal"
<tumbleweed> why don't they show up in NBS?
<Laney> because they aren't nbs
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_outdate_all.txt
<ajmitch> Laney: so you've got everything synced & wonderful now?
<Laney> gitit and darcs are broken
<Laney> i think everything else is either OOD from that list or pending removal
 * ajmitch sees some packages he'd love to remove on that list
<ajmitch> fwiw I won't have time to look at it for at least a few hours
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> gah, darcs put out a new release but they don't say it supports ghc 7.4
<Laney> "Versions of GHC from 6.10.x to 7.0.x are supported."
<ajmitch> and gitit?
<Laney> oh no, off by one on the year
<Laney> 14 March 2011
<ajmitch> heh
<ScottK> jtaylor: No need to version python3-numby since a lower version than that has never existed.
<jtaylor> yes, though it shouldn't harm either
<ScottK> It does, if only slightly because then dpkg has to go look and evaluate that in it's resolvers.
<ScottK> resolver
<ScottK> err apt
<jtaylor> k, If I get green light to commit it to svn I'll remove them
<ScottK> You can always commit to svn if you're a member of the team.
<blueyed> tumbleweed: I could need some help with fixing the test(s) for ubuntu-dev-tools. See my comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~blueyed/ubuntu-dev-tools/use-proxy-for-download/+merge/97905/comments/212630
<Laney> finally enough haskell packages transitioned to let me dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> yay? :)
<Laney> definitely
<micahg> ScottK: do reverse-suggests matter WRT backports?
<ScottK> No.
<micahg> ok, thanks
<micahg> ah, ok, it's in the blurb, heh
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi vibhav
<ajmitch> hi
<tumbleweed> blueyed: the tests are mocking out urllib calls. They'll need to be extended to mock the stuff you added
<tumbleweed> blueyed: although, arguably, if we now have proxy support, we can avoid a lot of mocking and provide an HTTP proxy instead
<vibhav> Is the pad down?
<vibhav> (Ubuntu Uk Etherpad)
<sladen> vibhav: it's not responding for me either ( http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ )
<sladen> vibhav: however, the good question is how would be able to fix that, and unfortunately I'm not sure
<vibhav> sladen: Isnt there any backup for it
<vibhav> (pad.ubuntu.com)
<micahg> Daviey: ^^
<vibhav> I forgot the link
<sladen> vibhav: I'm inquiring to see who the contact person is for Ubuntu-UK but perhaps you might be quicker
<vibhav> सु
<vibhav> sure
<Daviey> sladen / vibhav: give me 10 mins
<vibhav> okay
<sladen> Daviey: is it you?
<Daviey> sladen: yes
<Daviey> vibhav / sladen: should be back alive.
<vibhav> Daviey: Thanks!
<sladen> groovy
 * sladen will remember who to pester next time
<Pikkachu> why wouldn't ./configure && make work for a package fetched through apt-get source?
<Zhenech> it would, most of the time, what's the real question? :)
<Laney> you don't have the build deps installed / not all packages are built like that / some patches need to be applied / some options need to be passed to the build system
<Pikkachu> also, iirc upstream docs say to use apt-get build-dep for getting build dependencies, but the most up-to-date upstream version is not available and I have no idea where to start for having the correct build dep, because the local one does not work
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: the question is real, the error was iirc something like missing .Tpo files. I think I'm asking because I wasted many hours in poor docs
<Pikkachu> Laney: first option, no
<Pikkachu> Laney: second, how so?
<Laney> basically I am saying that you should be more specific if you want any chance of getting reasonable help, the same as Zhenech did.
<Pikkachu> Laney: third, how so?
<Pikkachu> I am fine
<Pikkachu> I was just curious, because docs are poor the reason why I wasted so many hours with no one knowing what to do except trying to look cool
<Zhenech> Pikkachu, as upstream packages *usually* do not gain additional build-deps, it's usually safe to do a apt-get build-dep on the old package
<Zhenech> and the use that as a "start"
<Laney> attempting to insult the people who you're asking for help isn't going to get you very far
<Pikkachu> Laney: it's you who's including yourself in the group
<Pikkachu> I don't really remember talking with 'Laney' in that long hours of pain
<Zhenech> Pikkachu, do you have a build log resulting in an error?
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: I had while I was trying to fix the problem, but not anymore.
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: let me be clear as this may get confusing, I was curious about two separate things...
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: 1. how c&m would fail for an apt-get source pkg (ok it may fail and you should debuild or like, just curious because the error was crazy and far away from "you should debuild instead")
<Zhenech> Pikkachu, if you c&m in the unpacked ubuntu source, it may have patches, that result in failing when not used with the rest of the build system
<Zhenech> or you might miss patches (pre 3.0 packages) which are needed to build on recent ubuntu
<Zhenech> or the default configure wants to do something that is not in the build-deps, because it's disabled in debian/rules
<Zhenech> or …
<Zhenech> plenty of possibilities
<Zhenech> but I'd say it should work in most of the cases
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: 2. how to figure out the right deps for c&m'ing a source upstream tarball for which there's no corresponding package (local one is outdated version). I think build-dep is a big start but the error message was not self-guiding to me (something crazy like letter P unknown or like...)
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: thanks for clarification about (1)
<Zhenech> Pikkachu, w/o the real error message, no idea
<Zhenech> best poke upstream?
<Pikkachu> Zhenech: ok...
<tumbleweed> Pikkachu: please be more respectful towards people who are trying to help you.
<Pikkachu> quote me where I disrespected
<Pikkachu> please
<tumbleweed> Pikkachu: I really don't want to have to
<Pikkachu> and I really don't care, but operators always have the last word
<Pikkachu> either way I already got actual practical good help
<tumbleweed> yeah, and I'd rather not have to call on them. or discuss this any further
<Pikkachu> ah this is so boring...  thanks Zhenech
<brainstorm> hello, I have a problem with debian/watch:
<brainstorm> # watch control file for uscan
<brainstorm> version=3
<brainstorm> ftp://ftp.broadinstitute.org/pub/gsa/GenomeAnalysisTK/GenomeAnalysisTK-(.+)\.tar\.bz2
<brainstorm> uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching files for watch line
<brainstorm>   ftp://ftp.broadinstitute.org/pub/gsa/GenomeAnalysisTK/GenomeAnalysisTK-(.+)\.tar\.bz2
<brainstorm> lftp reads "GenomeAnalysisTK-1.4.tar.bz2", for example, so it should match, isn't it ?
<brainstorm> tumbleweed: any ideas ? :)
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: worksforme: Newest version on remote site is 1.0.3148:3150M,
<tumbleweed> it also timed out the first time I tried
<tumbleweed> yay ftp...
<Zhenech> tumbleweed, didnt for me funnily
<tumbleweed> --verbose --report is usually helpful in debugging
<brainstorm> vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-oneiric:~/gatk/gatk$ uscan --verbose --report
<brainstorm> -- Scanning for watchfiles in .
<brainstorm> -- Found watchfile in ./debian
<brainstorm> -- In debian/watch, processing watchfile line:
<brainstorm>    ftp://ftp.broadinstitute.org/pub/gsa/GenomeAnalysisTK/GenomeAnalysisTK-(.+)\.tar\.bz2
<brainstorm> uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching files for watch line
<brainstorm>   ftp://ftp.broadinstitute.org/pub/gsa/GenomeAnalysisTK/GenomeAnalysisTK-(.+)\.tar\.bz2
<brainstorm> -- Scan finished
<brainstorm> worked for you ?? how ?
<brainstorm> vagrant@vagrant-ubuntu-oneiric:~/gatk/gatk$ uscan --version
<brainstorm> This is uscan, from the Debian devscripts package, version 2.11.1ubuntu3.1
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: plase use a pastebin rather than spamming the channel
<tumbleweed> http://paste.debian.net/160528/ <- devscripts 2.11.4. Ignore the warnings about VERSION, I'd just done a dch --create.
<brainstorm> :-!?
<brainstorm> does your debian/watch file look like mine ?
<tumbleweed> yes
<brainstorm> tumbleweed: can you run —debug ? mine: http://paste.debian.net/160529/
<tumbleweed> brainstorm: http://paste.debian.net/160530/
<tumbleweed> you sure you don't have a crazy firewall in the way?
<brainstorm> nope, I can login via lftp normally :_/
<tumbleweed> don't forget that FTP has multiple modes (active and passive) lftp may not use the same default as uscan
 * tumbleweed feels obliged to point at http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
 * tumbleweed now has to run off
<brainstorm> tumbleweed: thanks !
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<jtaylor> anyone know how to get libtool to link with mpicc and not gcc'?
<jtaylor> ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link mpicc does not do it
<astraljava> Hey gang, where is pbuilder supposed to write the logfile I specify with --logfile to? I'm not seeing it anywhere on my system.
<jtaylor> the option takes a path
<astraljava> jtaylor: Ahh... and if it isn't provided one, then it won't create the file at all?
<jtaylor> don'T know
<astraljava> jtaylor: Ok, thanks.
<astraljava> Hmm... well, even with path, it won't get created.
<astraljava> jtaylor: Right, it was just a case of confusing documentation. The --logfile <file> option needs to go in between --build option and the <filename.dsc> argument. :-/
<jtaylor> weird, is not necessary for me
<jtaylor> but I'm using cowbuilder
<astraljava> Well yeah, the UI is slightly different for that.
<jtaylor> pbuilder-dist will always create a logfile for you
<adam_g> y/win 4
<ajmitch> Laney: how late can I get a new upstream release of something in? :)
<ajmitch> it's mostly bugfixes, but just filling in the info for bug 961662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961662 in vagrant (Ubuntu) "[FFe] vagrant 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961662
<ajmitch> haven't subscribed ubuntu-release just yet
<ajmitch> ScottK: thanks for the quick approvals
<ScottK> ajmitch: You're welcome.
<ajmitch> & now synced, will close bugs after they're published
<ScottK> You can close them using syncpackage.
<ScottK> (FYI)
<ScottK> Then you get debian/changelog from the sync shoved into the bug for reference.
<ScottK> (as if it were closed in changelog)
<ajmitch> right, will do that for next time, sorry :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-22
<broder> ScottK: looking at bug 852603 for lucid. hedgewars includes a haskell server, which our packages include, but i can't get the current server to build on lucid's haskell stack. sru seems out, given that
<broder> what about a backport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852603 in hedgewars (Ubuntu Lucid) "hedgewars << 0.9.17 can not engage in network play with current release" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852603
<broder> backport with no server, that is
<ScottK> broder: Would that require backporting haskell stuff?
<ScottK> someone should merge gnash.
<ajmitch> what goodies will it bring?
<ajmitch> no new upstream release, so just to fix a CVE?
<ajmitch> if noone else gets to it in the next hour or so I'll merge & upload then
<ScottK> Yes.  Fixing a CVE
<micahg> I started on it
<micahg> gnash that is
<micahg> ajmitch: I got it
<ajmitch> micahg: ok
<ajmitch> you TIL so you know it best :)
<micahg> yeah, only reason I didn't upload was I ran into a little trouble building the source package
 * micahg thought he filed a bug for that
 * ScottK went through RC bugs and did some syncs for grave bugs.
<ScottK> Didn't look.
<micahg> nope, guess not
<ajmitch> ScottK: thanks, I'm going to try & hit up that rc bugs list over the weekend as well
<ajmitch> did you leave comments on the page?
<ScottK> Yes
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> it looks like we won't run out of things to do before release day
<micahg> oh no, plenty to do :)
<micahg> and there's always the 100k open bugs :)
<ajmitch> and I thought you'd be able to have a nice, relaxing final week before release :)
<broder> ScottK: i was thinking of disabling the haskell stuff in the backport, which would also mean the release pocket package would have the (old) server, and the backport package wouldn't
<alkisg> Hi, I'm using python-distutils-extra. I'm not sure if that's to blame, but in Lucid the auto-generated POTFILES.in is missing the files of certain directories, while in Precise it works fine.
<alkisg> Here's my setup.py: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~epoptes/epoptes/trunk/view/head:/setup.py
<alkisg> The files from epoptes-client/ are missing, so I had to create a potfiles-workaround/ dir and symlink them there! :( Any ideas?
<micahg> ajmitch: test building openclipart overnight
<ajmitch> micahg: oh right, I hadn't checked up to see if that was uploaded :)
 * ajmitch had thought that sweetshark had taken the diff & was going to upload
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<toabctl> can somebody help with #960914 ? i'm unable to update my system now.
<dholbach> toabctl, you might want to ping mvo in #ubuntu-devel
<toabctl> dholbach, ok. thanks
<ScottK> broder: As long as it's a separate binary for the server stuff, that sounds fine.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kile_2.1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1.dsc << New kile package that recommends texlive-latex-extra
<ScottK> Sure.  Let me have a look.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you talk to fabo about it?
<fabo> nop
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> fabo: a user emailed the ubuntu-devel-disucss that kile should recommend texlive-latex-extra, because kile doesn't work properly without it
<shadeslayer> sec
<fabo> shadeslayer: btw, kdevelop 4.3 is in the queue. I noticed that you're the last one to have touched it.
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/attachments/20120316/a2457c52/attachment.html
<shadeslayer> also : http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/43779/kile-will-not-work-on-ubuntu-utf8x-def/48272#48272
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also the changelog entry is a bit 'terse'.  Explain why the change is being made.
<shadeslayer> fabo: uh  yeah, Riddell is doing KDevelop that right now
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh sure ..
<shadeslayer> -that
<ScottK> Please fix that and then work out with fabo if it makes more sense to do this here or in Debian.
<fabo> shadeslayer: have you checked the issue? we've clean up dependencies on 2.1.0
<shadeslayer> sec, phone call
<shadeslayer> fabo: back, yes, i've tested it and I got the same error without texlive-latex-extra
<shadeslayer> ( the same error as on stackexchange )
<shadeslayer> and doesn't happen after installing texlive-latex-extra
<shadeslayer> Here's a test document if you want to test : http://paste.kde.org/444584/
<shadeslayer> that's just one of the templates that kile provides
<shadeslayer> otoh if I remove line 2, it works ....
<shadeslayer> so I'd say since kile ships the template which requires utf8 support, we should pull in the extra package
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm looking for a sponsor who could upload my sflphone package. It's regarding bug report 913018.
<Whoopie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sflphone/+bug/913018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913018 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "sflphoned crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Whoopie> I have added 2 patches to the sflphone package from Debian unstable so that it builds on precise. It would be a upgrade from sflphone 1.0.1 to 1.0.2.
<fabo> shadeslayer: or promote to Suggests to avoid to pull 28M (for referenc bug 577595)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577595 in kile (Ubuntu) "huge list of dependencies for Kile" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577595
<shadeslayer> heh, I like the reasoning, installing a latex editor shouldn't pull in shit loads of deps ... otoh I would also scream at upstream for having templates that pull in large deps
<shadeslayer> ok, lets demote it to suggests
<shadeslayer> I'll poke upstream as to what can be done about the templates
<geser> shadeslayer: probaly it's enough to replace "utf8x" with "utf8" in the template
<shadeslayer> oh, whats the difference?
<geser> "utf8" is included in texlive-latex-base (dependency of texlive recommends of kile)
<shadeslayer> no I meant, what's the difference in the packages?
<geser> "The supported encoding by the LaTeX team is utf8 and covers a fairly specific/limited range of unicode input characters. It only defines those symbols that are known to be available with the current font encoding. utf8x is not officially supported, but covers a much broader range of input symbols." (http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Internationalization)
<geser> was about to answer your question :) the first part was an explanation why it might be enough for the fix (dependency-wise)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I've emailed upstream, will pass this new info along as well
<geser> what the difference exactly is between utf8 and utf8x, I don't know
<shadeslayer> well, looks like support for more chars in utf8x
<geser> but perhaps "utf8" is enough for most people, and only those with special needs have to switch to "utf8x"
<shadeslayer> yeah
<geser> some more input: http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/13067/utf8x-vs-utf8-inputenc
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<shadeslayer> no need to add more deps
<mfisch> tumbleweed: pin
<mfisch> err ping
<tumbleweed> mfisch: hi
<mfisch> tumbleweed: since upstream for python-djvulibre used a different fix, I think I can drop my FFe
<mfisch> tumbleweed: then is there a different process for just pulling a new rev from Debian?
<dholbach> mfisch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<mfisch> dholbach: thx, thats what I needed
<tumbleweed> mfisch: you might notice that the version uploaded to unstable doesn't build on precise :)
<iamfuzztoo> n #engineering
<iamfuzztoo> bah
<broder> ScottK: it's not a separate binary - they're in the same package currently
<ScottK> broder: Considering we don't have not automatic on lucid, that's a bit concerning.
<ScottK> It sounds like there's no particularly good answer.
<broder> ScottK: i'm not particularly opposed to saying that there's just nothing we can do, but wanted to make sure that was the case first
<ScottK> If the game's not playable due to online game changes, something > nothing.
<ScottK> broder: I'm not sure I understand the situation completely enough to make a decision.  If the package in lucid is effectively useless, then I'd say go ahead.
<broder> it's not useless. you can still do local lan play and possibly local AI play
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<jtaylor> ScottK: I'm fearing the scipy maintainers are mia, is it really impossible without maintainer ack?
<ScottK> jtaylor: Not impossible, just preferred.  If they aren't responsive, get barry to review it.  If he gives it a +1, I'll approve.
<Whoopie> Hi, could someone look at bug 913018 and maybe sponsor the sflphone package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913018 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "sflphoned crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913018
* tumbleweed changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Precise: Beta Freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Fix-It Friday: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KljH7rwo1X
<ajmitch> usual rules, unseeded stuff gets waved through when the buildds aren't too full?
<tumbleweed> yup, probably immediately
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Precise: Beta Freeze - open season for unseeded package bug fixing | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Fix-It Friday: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KljH7rwo1X
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-23
<vibhav> Can anybody tell me whether LP #871739 is worth a sync?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871739 in sundials (Ubuntu) "Static linked libraries missing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871739
<ajmitch> vibhav: are you sure that applies to the version in precise?
<vibhav> lemme see that
<vibhav> ajmitch: Yes, The bug can be reproduced in precise
<ajmitch> vibhav: given that precise has 2.4.0-5, which had the fix to bring back static libraries (-6 was just a rebuild), syncing wouldn't gain much
<vibhav> fine, then ill develop a patch
<ajmitch> how'd you check it? I just took a look at the package on my local mirror, it seems to have the .a files
<vibhav> I installed it on my VM
<vibhav> And the .a files were not present
<vibhav> ajmitch: My bad
<vibhav> I found em
<ajmitch> ok
<vibhav> So, should I mark this bug as "Fix Released" ?
<ajmitch> fwiw, you can use dpkg-deb -c /path/to/package.deb to list the contents, it's a little quicker than installing
<vibhav> thanks
<ajmitch> yes, it looks to be fixed so mark it as that
<vibhav> IS it safe to apply options that speed up building in pbuilder?
<RAOF> vibhav: That depends; do they work? :)
<vibhav> RAOF: They work
<vibhav> Though they might mess up something
<geser> vibhav: which options do you want to apply?
<vibhav> geser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto , look at the "Speeding up build-dependencies calculation" and "Speeding up the package installation"
<RAOF> vibhav: They're safe.
<geser> vibhav: I use those for a long time and didn't have any issues with them (as long as the tmpfs is large enough to build the package :) )
<vibhav> thanks RAOF geser
<dholbach> good morning
<Tribaal> Hi folks, I'm currently trying to fix a small packaging bug on opensc, and my launchpad branch is up for review - would anybody have a minute to spare to tell me if my process is correct (it's my very first time fixing something in Ubuntu)?
<vibhav> Do I need to change the "other" non-debian changelog while fixing a bug?
<arand> vibhav: There should be no need to patch the upstream changelog, if that's what you're asking, make sure to forward the patch upstream as well.
<Tribaal> so, I put a packaging fix branch for review in precise - is there anything else I should do? Like ping somebody or tag it with something?
<tumbleweed> Tribaal: propose a merge
<Tribaal> tumbleweed, that's done
<vibhav> How does one join The Sponsors Team?
<Laney> vibhav: by being an Ubuntu Developer and then asking an admin nicely
<Tribaal> Laney, what/when should one request sponsorship? I submitted a branch for review a few hours ago - is that all I need to do? Is that what sponsorship is for?
<Laney> Tribaal: you should check it appears on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ and if so someone will look at it in due course
<Tribaal> Laney, it does, and thanks for the clarification!
<Laney> np
<Tribaal> Laney, is this page basically the "log of stuff to merge from non-ubuntu members"?
<Laney> it's stuff which people would like uploaded but can't do themselves
<Tribaal> Laney, makes sense, thanks again.
<Tribaal> Laney, last question (promise :) ): how does one become a motu? Not that I intend to, but I'm just curious
<Laney> Tribaal: Keep contributing fixes and soon enough someone will tell you to apply (to the Developer Membership Board)
<Tribaal> Laney, oh, it's a pull process, not a push :) Interesting. Thanks again for your help
<Laney> well, it can be either actually
<Tribaal> how much is considered "enough" contribution?
<Laney> but a good way to know when to apply is when people assume you already are MOTU, or tell you to hurry up and apply already
<Tribaal> haha
<Tribaal> ok
<Laney> there's no fixed "enough", but less than six months would be unusual
<Tribaal> Laney, makes sense
<ajmitch> unless you got in early on, when 6 weeks was a long time ;)
 * ajmitch wants to rant about libraries that claim to be 'open source' but really aren't free to use
<Tribaal> so just for my understanding - being an "ubuntu developer" is being allowed to push to universe or "more"?
<Tribaal> the titles are confusing :)
<ajmitch> pretty much, it implies you have some upload privileges, whether to a limited set of packages or to universe
<Tribaal> ahhh
<Tribaal> and so a motu has upload privileges to "universe" while an ubuntu developer might have provileges to only a few packages?
<Laney> right
<Tribaal> gotcha
<Laney> ubuntu developer is the umbrella group
<Tribaal> got it
<Tribaal> thanks for the clarification
<dholbach> Tribaal, please keep asking questions :)
<Tribaal> sure, but I don't want to be the annoying newbie (tm) today (it's Friday, and I assume most people are hungover or tired or both)
<bregma> the hangover doesn't start until tomorrow
<Tribaal> oh? good
<dholbach> bregma, do you have plans for the WE already? :)
<Tribaal> then: I fixed a packaging problem (a one liner), how do I engage debian about it? Should I do it myself? is it automated?
<tumbleweed> it's not automated
<Tribaal> do people expect me to fix it as upstream as possible?
<Tribaal> and let it "ripple down" into ubuntu when the next debian refresh comes?
<dholbach> Tribaal, these are all great questions
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs#Using_submittodebian_to_forward_patches_to_Debian
<dholbach> ^ explains how to use a nice tool to submit fixes to Debian
<tumbleweed> put it this way, after you make a package in Ubuntu differ from Debian, you are responsible with keeping it up to date
<tumbleweed> (the changes from Debian have to be synced into it by hand)
<tumbleweed> so it's in your interest to get it as upstream as possible
<Tribaal> ok, easy enough for my one liner, but I can see how that can become a problem :)
<dholbach> it's also a matter of timeliness - if we are a few days away from release and have an urgent problem to fix or find that upstream or debian won't take an obvious fix for a longer period of time, it's totally fine to get it into Ubuntu - even if it creates delta
<tumbleweed> we recommend making non-urgent changes in Debian, and just syncing them to Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> but that's easier when you know the debian maintainer of that package or one of its uploaders...
<Tribaal> now the killer question: what defines "urgent"?
<tumbleweed> urgent enough for you to want to do it in Ubuntu first :)
<Tribaal> haha
<dholbach> you'll get a sense of it with a bit of experience - and you can always ask
<tumbleweed> and different people have different views on this
<Tribaal> so, shameless self-promotion and poll: what do you think about this: urgent or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opensc/+bug/872019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872019 in opensc (Ubuntu) "pkcs15 profiles not packaged, pkcs15-init not functional" [Undecided,In progress]
<tumbleweed> that package is already modified in Ubuntu
<Tribaal> indeed
<tumbleweed> so go for it
<Tribaal> so basically that means "wait for a sponsor to pick up your patch and merge it", or is there another step in the process?
<tumbleweed> no, that's abotu it
<Tribaal> alright
<Tribaal> sweet
<tumbleweed> do push it upstream too, if applicable to Debian
<Tribaal> not sure it is, for the time being
<Tribaal> I need to check
<Tribaal> oh it's already fixed in debian :)
<Tribaal> sweet
<Laney> in that case you should investigate taking their fix instead of doing an ubuntu-specific one
<Tribaal> hum ok
<Laney> makes for less maintenance in the long term
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> depends on what their fix is, of course
<Tribaal> even if the diff will be null after ubuntu pulls the latest debian version?
<Laney> makes for less changes to review at that time
<Tribaal> yeah, so that is basically already the case
<Tribaal> I reimplemented their exact solution (it's a one liner...)
<Laney> got to go to a seminar, sorry
<Tribaal> sure thing
<Tribaal> nice talking to you Laney
<tumbleweed> if upullin gin the latest debian version won't bring new features, and will fix bugs, then that's by far the best solution
<tumbleweed> (we're in feature freeze, so new features require release-team approval)
<Tribaal> there are new features in the debian package (new upstream version)
<Tribaal> this specific fix is however purley a packaging issue (the debian/opensc.install file was missing an entry, basically)
<Tribaal> quite the trivial diff
<tumbleweed> Tribaal: have you seen bug 935348?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935348 in opensc (Ubuntu Precise) "opensc version 0.12.1-1ubuntu2 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935348
<Tribaal> FTBFS - fails to build from source?
<tumbleweed> correct
<Tribaal> whow
<Tribaal> how come I can build it locally?
<tumbleweed> good question :)
<Tribaal> ah
 * tumbleweed tries a local build
<Tribaal> precise
<Tribaal> this machine is oneiric
 * Tribaal newbie
<tumbleweed> ah. I recommend setting up a pbuilder / sbuild for test-building
<Tribaal> oh, I thought I had that
<Tribaal> is that what bzr bd uses?
<tumbleweed> also, running the development release is a good idea if you want to find problems :P
<Tribaal> indeed, but I don't want to find too many of them at once :P
<tumbleweed> Tribaal: no, bzr bd just builds on your machine
<Tribaal> oh ok
<ogra_> tumbleweed makes it sound as if there were no probs in non dev images
<ogra_> :)
<Tribaal> :)
<tumbleweed> ogra_: I generally find dev releases more stable, yes :)
<ogra_> haha
<Tribaal> well I will have to switch relatively soon, I'm the last guy in my team not using Precise
<Tribaal> will you guys be at UDS?
<ogra_> sure
 * tumbleweed must still book flights
<Tribaal> cool
<Tribaal>  so is universe feature frozen as well?
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: you'd better, you don't have long :)
<ajmitch> Tribaal: yes, feature freeze applies to universe as well
<Tribaal> the latest debian package would fix the build for that package :)
<ajmitch> you can get freeze exceptions
<tumbleweed> there are a few reverse dependencies of opensc. If they'll work with the new version, we can probably sync it
<ajmitch> also the freeze just applies to new features, new bugfix releases can be uploaded
<Tribaal> oh ok
<hrw> freeze... I forgot lesson from ogra - 'upload, nevermind how broken. fixes are accepted later' :D
<ajmitch> so this is what ogra_ is teaching people these days? :)
<hrw> ajmitch: I think he used lighter description ;)
<ogra_> lol
<lenios> hi there
<lenios> does anybody know if mysql-workbench-gpl will be available for precise? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/53062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53062 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mysql workbench package request" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Adri2000> lenios: no, unless someone asks for a FeatureFreeze exception and syncs it from debian
<lenios> then shouldn't the package be removed?
<Adri2000> removed from where?
<lenios> because mysql-workbench-gpl:i386 is available, but broken because it's asking for non existing dependencies
<lenios> it works when linking libzip2 to libzip1 though
<Adri2000> where do you see this package available? I don't see it in ubuntu
<Adri2000> there is mysql-workbench in debian though
<lenios> oops, my bad, i'm talking about local mirror
<lazka> What should I do regarding daily build in a PPA with source format 3.0? I used to append ~revision to the version, but now the orig.tar.gz doesn't contain that and lauchpad rejects the upload because a orig.tar.gz with that name is already there
<lazka> Do I need to add the revision to the main version, giving me a new orig for each upload?
<geser> IIRC recipes only work with "3.0 (native)" and not "3.0 (quilt)", but probably better ask in #launchpad
<lazka> geser, ok, thanks
<tumbleweed> geser: apparently quilt is supported these days, if upstream releases are appropriately tagged
<geser> oh, that news for me, but I don't know much about recipes
 * tumbleweed hasn't played with that feature
<phiphi> hello. Who's responsible for packaging the nvidia drivers?
<phiphi> Nvidia Driver uninstall is incomplete. Open Source 3D Driver Nouveau remains blacklisted. bug 958848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958848 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nouveau remains blacklisted after uninstall of nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958848
<phiphi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/958848
<tumbleweed> phiphi: tseliot
<phiphi> tumbleweed: thank you, subscribed him to the bug.
<phiphi> Can somebody confirm the bug? Is my view right, that this is a simple bug?
<tumbleweed> phiphi: he's presumably already subscribed to all nvidia driver bugs
<tumbleweed> phiphi: if you haven't purged the package, it's configuration files will remain
<phiphi> its not a config its the blacklisting of the opensource driver that remains. It gets blacklisted twice and one is removed.
<tumbleweed> ah
<tumbleweed> the best way to get a bug noticed is to provide a patch
<phiphi> Of course. But I'm a packager.
<phiphi> Can you guide me to the packaging recipe or whatever, perhaps I can find the bug
<phiphi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/nvidia-graphics-drivers/precise/view/head:/debian/nvidia-current.prerm
<hakermania> Hi there! I've got a ready backport for Wallch, version 3.0 actually. I was (quite) recently told to take a freeze exception, any change, or anything that I have to keep in mind?
<sivapvarma> how to make the screen shot app in ubuntu to make select area for grab as default option
<sivapvarma> that will save me a mouse click each time
<hakermania> sivapvarma, open a terminal, go to /usr/share/applications
<sivapvarma> ok
<sivapvarma> then
<hakermania> nano gnome-screenshot.desktop
<hakermania> and in Exec field
<hakermania> instead of gnome-screenshot --interactive
<hakermania> place gnome-screenshot -a
<hakermania> save with Ctrl+O and then Ctrl+X
<hakermania> now, every time you click on the screenshot icon you will be asked to select an area
<hakermania> You can also bind the PrtSc button for this with a little trick, if you're interested... Not very difficult...
<hakermania> sivapvarma, you have to be root to edit gnome-screenshot.desktop, of course
<hakermania> (sudo nano gnome-screenshot.desktop)
<sivapvarma> it seems i like sudo vim gnome-screenshot.desktop :-)
<hakermania> ok, did you succeed ?
<sivapvarma> hakermania: yeah thanks its working
<sivapvarma> what about the dirty hack :-)
<hakermania> ok, about the 'dirty' hack now, open a terminal and do sudo mkdir /screenshot_app
<sivapvarma> ok before I do what you say
<hakermania> ?
<sivapvarma> let me tell you what i tried before
<hakermania> no, let me finish
<sivapvarma> I have created a custom shortcut in keyboard application
<hakermania> then do sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver /screenshot_app/
<sivapvarma> ctrl + print scrn -> gnome-screenshot -a
<hakermania> gnome-screenshot*
<sivapvarma> it worked for two to three times but did not work later on
<hakermania> Ok, sivapvarma, let me tell you know
<hakermania> Let me start again
<sivapvarma> ok
<hakermania> 1) sudo mkdir /screenshot_app
<sivapvarma> you mean from home folder
<hakermania> 2) sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot /screenshot_app
<hakermania> from wherever, number (1) will do the same thing, regardless where you run it
<hakermania> it will create a directory in root ( / ) anmed screenshot_app
<hakermania> named*
<hakermania> if you do cd /
<hakermania> and then ls
<hakermania> you will see it
<sivapvarma> ok
<sivapvarma> done till now what next
<hakermania> 3) sudo nano(or vim) /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot and place this inside: http://paste.ubuntu.com/896777/
<hakermania> 4) sudo chmod +x /sreenshot_app/gnome-screenshot
<hakermania> 5) Done
<hakermania> i'm a genius :P
<hakermania> Oh, I got step 4 wrong, it is 4) sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<hakermania> Hi Paolo...
<hakermania> sivapvarma, just tried it on my machine and it works like a charm btw
<sivapvarma> same here too thanks :-)
<hakermania> np
<sivapvarma> but where did i mess up while creating the keyboard shortcut
<hakermania> I don't know, I never trusted those things... For example, now they have placed for minimize/maximize shortcuts in Beta 12.04 -> Windows Key+Down/Up arrow, but this also causes, because of the windows key button to open the Dash -_-
<sivapvarma> ok can we share the screen with tranparent white so that we can clearly notice that screenshot app is running
<sivapvarma> shade*
<sivapvarma> now whenever i run screeshot I have to search for mouse pointer to make sure it is working
<sivapvarma> also that feature  is very intuitive and it should be there
<sivapvarma> any ideas on how it can be done
<sivapvarma> if you have to tried shutter for example it has such a feature when grabbing an area of the screen
<Ramiel> hi. What's a reasonable character for separating official package version from the patched one you're uploading to the ppa?
<Ramiel> the patched version contains modifications not applied upstream or in the ubuntu version
<Ramiel> it's supposed to be up-to-date with original package, but it's not a newer/early-access/nightly-build/whatever
<hakermania> Ramiel, i feel you, i have same question...
<Ramiel> I think tilde is not suitable as it won't supersede the version it's chnaging
<Ramiel> hakermania: I'm sicerely thinking of changing the package names and make them conflict with original ones...
<Ramiel> but it's more than one package and I don't know exactly where the patches become packaged into
<astraljava> Ramiel: hakermania: Perhaps you're looking for this? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<Ramiel> astraljava: I alredy read that before but someone I unfortunately trusted told me I probably wanted tilde instead of dash
<Ramiel> astraljava: a counter is a non-go, do you think it's ok 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2ppa20120323?
<Ramiel> also, how about 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2.P20120323?
<micahg> Ramiel: + is what you're looking for I think
<micahg> ahead of the current version behind SRUs
<Ramiel> SRUs?
<Ramiel> service release updates?
<broder> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
 * Ramiel thinks of using '+'
<ajmitch> micahg: currently re-merging phpldapadmin for security fixes, I suppose these also need to make it back to previous releases? :)
<micahg> ajmitch: would be nice :)
<micahg> ajmitch: I think jdstrand is on deck for community tasks next week
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch will just try & work through a few on the rc bugs list today
<ajmitch>  955 files changed, 78554 insertions(+), 36532 deletions(-)
<ajmitch> for flumotion...
 * ajmitch wonders how he can phrase the FFe :)
<vorian> slight mod?  :)
<ajmitch> vorian: new version apparantly is needed to work with python 2.7, so I may be able to bribe someone
<vorian> i hear beer works very well
<ajmitch> that's what I'm afraid of
<Ramiel> thanks all
<ajmitch> micahg: did you want me to upload the openclipart debdiff, given that I never restarted the test build? :)
<micahg> ajmitch: I did and it finished, I added the bug, I just never finished checking if it needed an FFe :)
<ajmitch> micahg: given that the source is there for 2.0, the only options would be revert to the old version or fix it?
<micahg> ajmitch: ok, I"ll just upload then :), can wave the need for FFe later if need be
<ajmitch> don't base it just on my arguments ;)
<ajmitch> for me it was just a nice-to-have
 * ajmitch just doesn't like seeing packages uploaded that FTBFS, it gets confusing for people grabbing the source
<micahg> yeah, it's a nightmare package to begin with as well (at least there's a bug filed and tagged appropriately)
<ajmitch> I think I need a laptop with 16GB of RAM like you have
<ajmitch> some of those images took awhile to process
<micahg> ajmitch: Build needed 08:31:38, 5523908k disc space
<ajmitch> hopefully the buildds are quiet
<hakermania> Do i have chances to have a backport in ubuntu 12.04?
<micahg> hakermania: I'm not sure if -backports is open yet
<micahg> hakermania: wallch should be backportable, sure
<hakermania> micahg, why wallch, specifically?
<micahg> hakermania: oh, I thought that's what you were going to ask about ;)
<hakermania> micahg, yes that's what I'm asking about, but initially you was like 'nah, backports are off for now', but then you were 'Wallch should be fine' :P
<hakermania> was/were
<micahg> hakermania: we discussed opening backports early, not sure if that ever happened
<ajmitch> it required an LP change iirc
<hakermania> micahg, do I need any special process or what's mentioned here is enough -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports?
<hakermania> meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<micahg> hakermania: that's fine, but 12.04 backports isn't open yet AFAIK
<hakermania> micahg, not yet? But I was told to do so prior to beta 2, which comes in 6-7 days
<micahg> hakermania: if you're updating the package in 12.04, you'll need a freeze exception at this point as backports isn't open or wait until Q and backport from there
<hakermania> micahg, i'm not an expert or something :P What's 'Q'? I understood FFe though :P
<micahg> hakermania: the letter after P, an entity in the Star Trek universe, a placeholder for the next Ubuntu release
<micahg> *next release after precise
<hakermania> micahg, nice one :P But I want it IN precise :O FFe?
<hakermania> Afterall, untill Q wallch will have many changes
<hakermania> micahg, !
<micahg> !ffe| hakermania
<ubottu> hakermania: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<hakermania> micahg, I know what it is, the only way to get it in precise is FFe. I just need you to tell me that I'm right B-)
<micahg> hakermania: well, -backports is part of precise and enabled by default
<micahg> just with a lower pinning so they're not selected by default
<hakermania> micahg, so, you mean that a new version of Wallch can be make it in Precise while Precise is out? Through Update manager or something? What do you suggest?
<micahg> hakermania: the user has to explicitly choose to upgrade to the version in backports
<hakermania> micahg, i see. How can I update the version of wallch on usc?
<micahg> hakermania: your choices are FFe or backport (needs to wait until it opens for P or until it gets uploaded to Q)
<hakermania> micahg, both of the choices will result in new version of wallch in usc?
 * micahg isn't sure how backports in USC works
 * hakermania doesn't know what to do
<micahg> FFe will upgrade everyone, backport will make it available for everyone, just not sure how that's displayed in USC
<hakermania> Oh, then I'll go with a FFe, definitely
<hakermania> micahg, many thanks, bye
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-24
<jbicha> any MOTU want to rebuild a package for me?
<ajmitch> jbicha: what is it?
<jbicha> toonloop (for the cogl/clutter transition); it needs to be patched to build without -Werror
<jbicha> I couldn't actually test if the thing ran afterwards since it seems to require JACK
<ajmitch> that does make it a bit tricky to test
<jbicha> well without a rebuild, it segfaults because it mixes libcogl9 (from clutter) and libcogl5 which it depends on
<ajmitch> so it currently FTBFS due to -Werror?
<jbicha> yes
 * ajmitch will see what he can do
<jbicha> ajmitch: thanks!
<ajmitch> is there a page on the transition tracker for this?
<jbicha> I hadn't pursued it earlier since clutter-gst was broken on arm anyway until this week
<jbicha> no I didn't think about using that, there is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<ajmitch> ok, with only 2 there it's not so bad :)
<ajmitch> do you just have PPU rights to -desktop & various universe packages?
 * ajmitch notes it has quite a few build-deps to install
<jbicha> ajmitch: I can upload to ubuntu-desktop and desktop-extra
<jbicha> the gnome-shell build failure is bug 935124 by the way, it's nice to have that page just about empty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935124 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-shell version 3.3.92-0ubuntu1 FTBFS on armhf in precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935124
<ajmitch> trying to turn off -Werror feels wrong
<jbicha> doesn't that mean "fail to build on warnings"? in which case that option may be nice for alphas but I believe it's wrong for stable releases
<ajmitch> it's failing because it's using deprecated clutter-gst functions
<ajmitch> jbicha: mmk, stripping out -Werror looks to have been easy enough (patching configure.ac ftw) & it's showing that there are a few places using deprecated API calls, something for upstream to care about
<jbicha> ajmitch: just opened a bug upstream to remind the devs to fix it properly :)
<vibhav> good morning
<ajmitch> I've built & installed & still see bug #874475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874475 in toonloop (Ubuntu) "Toonloop interface is all black (except for webcam)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874475
 * ajmitch doesn't see any errors aside from audio-related with it
<ScottK> jtaylor: Is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/numpy.html wrong or is there a "large" amount of transition work to be done for numpy?
<Whoopie> Hi, could someone of the MOTU devs look at bugreport 913018? It would be great to get a new sflphone package which works. Thanks in advance!!!
<Whoopie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sflphone/+bug/913018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913018 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "sflphoned crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> tvtime is pretty forked, both from upstream and debian (which looks a bit unmaintained)
<Laney> perhaps it is dead all over
<sivapvarma> can any one tell me how to enable local services on bluetooth in ubuntu 11.10
<sivapvarma> its urgent
<sivapvarma> i need to share internet from my PC to my nokia phone
<vibhav> sivapvarma: #ubuntu might know the answer
<sivapvarma> joining #ubuntu right now
<jtaylor> ScottK: its wrong, only those using dh_numpy directly link with numpy the rest just uses the python api
<jtaylor> also 1.6 is abi compatible so if some packages are missing the dependency they should still work
<jtaylor> only nitime uses a feature removed from 1.6, but its only in a unimportant utility function
<ScottK> jtaylor: OK, so what needs doing then?  Anything?
<jtaylor> nothing really
<jtaylor> I'm still waiting for upstream reply on nitime
<ScottK> OK.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<broder> could i get somebody to run `syncpackage -d unstable -V 1.1-1 -b 961807 -s broder mosh` for me?
<ScottK> Sure.
<broder> thanks - i'm stuck without an ubuntu machine for the weekend
<ScottK> broder: Done.
<broder> tumbleweed: are you planning to repoint your blueprint-to-rss scraper at uds-q?
<ScottK> broder: That package could stand some porting for thumb-v7 on arm.
<ScottK> It's in, in any case.
<broder> ScottK: yeah, i mentioned that to keith
<broder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/898307/
<tumbleweed> broder: ah, sure
<ScottK> broder: The IT conditional branch failures aren't usually that hard to fix, it's just been awhile since I've seen one.
 * ScottK <-- Not going to do it, however.
 * ScottK looks at the guy who wanted it in the archive ...
<broder> :(
<broder> i know nothing about arm anything and have mostly been very successful at ignoring it
<ScottK> broder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2 should tell you enough to fix this one.
<broder> ok. i'll try to look into it
<ScottK> Great.
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-25
<vibhav> IS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlobject/+bug/941382 work a fix or sync?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941382 in sqlobject (Ubuntu) "'bool' object not callable in pgconnection.py" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> vibhav: Yes.
<vibhav> ScottK: ScottK Should I sync it then?
<ScottK> You should make sure it builds and otherwise see if it's suitable for sync.  Assuming you aren't an ubuntu developer, then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug asking it be synced
<vibhav> sure, thanks
<micahg> vibhav: or use the requestsync tool which subscribes -sponsors for you
<vibhav> micahg: Thats what I use
<ScottK> micahg: Except there's already an existing bug.
<ScottK> If you turn that bug into the sync request, there's no need to remember to go back and close it later.
<micahg> ah, ok
<vibhav> im facing FTVFS here
<vibhav> Can anybody else test sqlobject-python from debian if it build correctly
<vibhav> sqlobject*
<hakermania> why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug keeps redirecting me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?
<vibhav> hakermania: Because you can only report bugs (for Ubuntu) using apport\ubuntu-bug
<hakermania> vibhav, even for the first step of FFe process? Should it be mentioned somewhere https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_upstream_versions?
<hakermania> I mean people following the steps one by one will not be able to pass step one :P
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone interested in testing TeXLive 2012 on precise ?
<vibhav> AnAnt: Sure
<AnAnt> ppa:aelmahmoudy/tl2009
<AnAnt> don't be fooled by the repository name, I used it 3 years ago for TL2009, now it has TL2012
<tumbleweed> hakermania: If you read the ReportingBugs page, you'll see it has a link that won't redirect you
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<hakermania> tumbleweed, I found it myself (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect) but it should be more obvious
<tumbleweed> hakermania: ubuntu developers get bugcontrol membership, that also stops that redirect
<hakermania> tumbleweed, but, apparently, not everybody is an ubuntu developer ?
<tumbleweed> sure
<hakermania> The amount of things that FFe process is mentioning and I have no idea about, is too damn high :P I don't use pbuilder, i don't have a CHANGES or NEWS file, 'install log'?
<tumbleweed> if you don't use pbuilder, how do you know if it'll build in the archive?
<tumbleweed> install log = the output from installing it with dpkg
<hakermania> tubmleweed, thanks. I don't use pbuilder, so, I guess instead of pdebuild I use debuild. Is it something wrong with this? As for the output, you mean the one from 'dpkg -i deb_file.deb'?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: assuming you are running precise, yes
<tumbleweed> another advantage of testing in pbuilder is that it's a minimal environment, with only the packages you are build-depending on
<tumbleweed> so if you don't have pbuilder set up, at least build for precise in a PPA
<hakermania> I've already build a PPA
<hakermania> and it built just fine
<tumbleweed> link to that, then
<hakermania> tumbleweed, would just that be fine?
<tumbleweed> yes
<hakermania> good news
<hakermania> tumbleweed, if you could check it would be nice: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wallch/+bug/964451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964451 in wallch (Ubuntu) "FFE: Wallch 3.01" [Undecided,New]
<helder_raptor> hyperair: buddy was looking at an approx 2 yr back chat of u nd bilal
<helder_raptor> hyperair: how doeas GPL affect the packages
<hyperair> helder_raptor: 2 year back? =O
<helder_raptor> hyperair: yup...
<hyperair> what do you mean by affect the packages?
<Laney> the internet never forgets
<helder_raptor> hyperair: so if upstream changes to GPL-4, your packaging is no longer usable.
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> i wonder
<hyperair> not necessarily.
<hyperair> if you've licensed your packaging as GPL-2+, then you can just bump your packaging GPL version.
<hyperair> or GPL-3+, for instance
<helder_raptor> hyperair: i see that u were stressing on the GPL issue
<hyperair> however, if it's GPL-2 or GPL-3 (no +) then you need to contact all copyright holders and get them all to agree to relicense to the new GPL.
<hyperair> helder_raptor: could you link me to the log?
<hyperair> as it is, i'm not even sure that the packaging stuff (debian/*) constitutes as a "derived work"
<helder_raptor> hyperair: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/03/%23ubuntu-motu.html
<hyperair> ah that
<hyperair> well i was mistaken regarding the whole "becomes illegal to use" part.
<hyperair> the license becomes incompatible
<hyperair> i.e. you can't use the packaging without relicensing to the new GPL
<helder_raptor> hyperair: thnks
<hyperair> but relicensing to the new GPL requiers consent of *all* copyright holders
<hyperair> (for the debian/* part)
<hyperair> which can be pretty hard to get if it's a long-lived package
<hyperair> you have passing-by constributors, retired developers and whatnot to track down
<helder_raptor> hyperair: thanks again
<hyperair> np
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> good morning dholbach :)
<ESphynx> guys I'm packaging a new version solving a few bugs since no one pulled my 0.44.04 on Mentors :|
<ESphynx> Is there still hope for it to be included in Raring
<ESphynx> re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1153763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153763 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "Please sync Ecere SDK 0.44.04 to fix amd64 FTBFS" [Low,Triaged]
<ESphynx> I'm going to bump that up to 0.44.05
<dholbach> hi ESphynx
<ESphynx> hi dholbach :)
<ESphynx> dholbach: think there's hope for Ecere to go 64 bit in Raring? :P
<dholbach> ESphynx, I have no idea
<ESphynx> ;\ mentors package doesn't wnat to update... said updated successfully
<ESphynx> well, good night :)
<ESphynx> oh there we go :) it's there! :)
<ESphynx> xnox: http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk  -- updated to 0.44.05 to fix memory bugs   please include this in Raring guys :)
<mfisch> ls -al
<mfisch> <fail>
<lfaraone> is "this LTS point release breaks installs via unetbootin" a regression worth mentioning?
<lfaraone> I haven't tested with other install methods, but 12.04.2 was not installable for me off a USB stick prepared with unetbootin because several of the file names were longer than the fat32 limit.
<ogra_> lfaraone, better talk to the unetbootin guys
<ogra_> usb-creator definitely works , thats the supported tool
<Logan_> When I upload a merge, should I just upload the .changes file, or should I also push to the LP branch (and if so, should it be to raring or raring-proposed)?
<tumbleweed> I stopped bothing to push. it's too hard to get the branch right, and the bzr history isn't usually that useful
<Logan_> So there's no advantage in pushing?
<Logan_> I've found that, when I do, it causes a conflict sometimes.
<tumbleweed> exactly
<tumbleweed> the advantage is more history
<Logan_> ok
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-19
<ESphynx> good evening :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jariq> My package installs file into /etc directory but I need this file to have different contents on i386 arch and different contents on amd64. I am not sure how to approach this problem. Any hints?
<tumbleweed> why?
<jariq> tumbleweed: it is a configuration file that has to contain *full path* to libcrypto. Its location is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so on i386 and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so on amd64.
<funkyHat> jariq: why are you not relying on the linker to find libcrypto for you?
<jariq> funkyHat: I would in general but it is LoadFile directive of Apache HTTPD that requires "absolute path or relative to ServerRoot" and patching httpd to rely on linker is no go here.
<jariq> So I was thinking about using "if" statement with architecture (or something similar) in rules file, but I was unable to find an example or any documentation that would support this idea.
<funkyHat> jariq: if you really need to hard code the path to libcrypto and include it in httpd config, why not include a file outside of /etc instead, and build different packages for each arch? I'm sure there is a less weird way of going about this whole thing though
<jariq> funkyHat: Could you please elaborate on "different packages for each arch"? Package with different name?
<tumbleweed> jariq: ok, so assuming this is a good idea, what's the problem? just generate the file during the build
<funkyHat> ^this
<geser> jariq: you build a package for each arch ("Architecture: any" in debian/rules) and not an Arch:all package
<tumbleweed> or, I suppose, you generate the config file in postinst, but failure in maintainer scripts breaks users' systems...
<funkyHat> And users that use puppet or copy config files to a new system or migrate from 32bit to 64bit systems have problems too, which is where my suggestion stemmed from.
<jariq> Generating the file during the build: How do I know in rules file for which platform is it building? is there any variable I can test?
<jariq> Different package for different platform: Is there any convention on naming resulting packages? I.e package32 for i386 and package64 for amd64?
<tumbleweed> jariq: you run dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH
<tumbleweed> jariq: no, the package is the same name for all architectures
<tumbleweed> obviously the bash package on amd64 has a different binary for /bin/bash, as the bash package on i386
<jariq> I am going to give a try to dpkg-architecture. Thank you for suggestions.
<tumbleweed> oops, I meant DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH
<jariq> tumbleweed: DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH works for me. Thank you very much.
<ESphynx> xnox: Thanks for getting .05 in =)
<xnox> ESphynx: note the bug report I filed though ;-)
<ESphynx> xnox: noted ;)
<ESphynx> xnox: I promise to do it for next update :P
<ESphynx> xnox: btw that's not new with this package, but I guess you caught it cause I took out the giflib-dev build dep :P
<ESphynx> (which wasn't used)
<xnox> ESphynx: I'm not gonna tell you how/why I spotted it, just to keep you in the dark and myself on the edge ;-)
<xnox> that should keep you more disciplined =))))))) in an nice way.
<ESphynx> lol
<ESphynx> as for taking out the deps folder, well again I'm ok with it for the orig tarball
<ESphynx> but not for the tarball that you'd be grabbing off the GitHub tag
<ESphynx> (like the other few things taht are already 'omitted' in the debian .orig tarball)
<ESphynx> that's fine?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-20
<ESphynx> xnox: awesome, it's in proposed :) Failed to build on ppc... Are those PPC builds 64 bit ? I'm guessing not?
<xnox> ESphynx: it's 64bit kernel, but 32bit user-space.
<ESphynx> I'm guessing amd64 is more important than ppc support?
<ESphynx> I need to get myself the latest PPC mac or something :)
<xnox> ESphynx: it failed in debian as well. https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=ecere-sdk&suite=experimental
<ESphynx> I have a Sun sparc machine here that I haven't even tried to fire up too...
<ESphynx> xnox: you mean ppc ?
<xnox> ESphynx: i think i have access to porter box which is powerpc via debian network.
<xnox> ESphynx: yeah, powerpc.
<ESphynx> .03 worked on PPC :|
<ESphynx> I'm gonna have to setup this SunSparc and test there with Big Endian...
<xnox> ESphynx: yeah. And because it did, britney will not migrate ecere-sdk from raring-proposed to release.
<ESphynx> it won't?
<ESphynx> arg
<xnox> ESphynx: on raring, you can do: mk-sbuild --arch powerpc
<ESphynx> what does that do? run an emulator of some sort?
<xnox> and that is suppose to setup a minimal chroot of powerpc with qemu-static binary. Thus you will get powerpc user-space and everything will be executed via qemu so will be very slow.
<ESphynx> yeah... What are these PowerPC machine usually?
<ESphynx> old macs?
<xnox> on quantal there were reports that it doesn't work, segfaults and stuff.
<ESphynx> Since I upgraded my PS3, I guess I can't setup Linux on there anymore either :S
<xnox> ESphynx: old macs, and very nice IBM machines, or http://www.servergy.com/ servers.
<ESphynx> xnox: i'm going to try to bid on a mac on ebay... for now I could try to get it going on this Sunsparc which is also big endian
<ESphynx> xnox: Is there a way I can re-run a test build on Launchpad?
<ESphynx> (Also, this is a major downer if it prevents .05 to be migrated to Raring :( any way around it?
<xnox> ESphynx: i am ubuntu core dev, so i can hit a button to rebuild, but there is no shell access to distro builders / nor a way to manually run stuff.
<xnox> one can only have PPAs (which are virtualised xen instances anyway)
<ESphynx> xnox: just for testing the build once I believe I fixed it
<ESphynx> i.e. if I get the same segfault on the sunsparc and fix it... I'd like to test it again
<xnox> ESphynx: for that we can just upload. Some people do fix armhf/powerpc "blind" (e.g. without access to hardware to test)
<xnox> ESphynx: i'm not sure how your build-logs will help you though, they are not verbose at all (they should be very verbose, especially for cases like this one)
<ESphynx> xnox : I know what happened..
<ESphynx> the boostrap ecp crashed trying to precompile ear.ec
<ESphynx> which is probably due to a difference in struct size and/or alignment on PowerPC
<ESphynx> goign to try to setup my Sunsparc this week
<ESphynx> but I wished .05 could still make it into raring despite that :|
<ESphynx> the number of AMD64 users is surely much greater than the number of PPC usesr?
<ESphynx> well at least it built on armhf :P
<aboudreault> Hi. I'm trying to fix that error: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libdnds.so needed by debian/dnds-client/usr/bin/dnc (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<aboudreault> libdnds is build in this package too.
<ESphynx> oh, guess I could always try to run it through Rosetta!
<ESphynx> dunno if it's still supported on Lion though :|
<dholbach> good morning
<aboudreault> Hi. I'm trying to fix that error: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libdnds.so needed by debian/dnds-client/usr/bin/dnc (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<aboudreault> libdnds is build in this package too.
<geser> where does it get installed (during package build)?
<aboudreault> geser, my make install install it in debian/tmp/usr/lib
<aboudreault> geser, just in case you answer, haven't seen it. got disconnected from the bnc. it not, just ignore this message ;)
 * Rhonda helpfully points aboudreault at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  :)
<Rhonda> (updated hourly)
<aboudreault> ;)
<tumbleweed> I wish they were closer to real-time
<xnox> Now that LoganCloud is motu, you should be sponsoring the hoards of uploads by mitya57
<xnox> =))))
<tumbleweed> diogobaeder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, thanks! :-)
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, so, I just have to issue a "requestbackport" and throw in the information regarding the version I need to have backported?
<tumbleweed> yup, and explain why you want it backported
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, ah, nice, thanks :-)
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, do I need to do the testing now, and fill the checklist as I test?
<diogobaeder> Or should I just fill in the description?
<tumbleweed> or you can do it later
<tumbleweed> but it has to happen
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, OK. I'll just send with the description, so that I can prepare my environment for the testing. Is it a good idea to setup an LXC container for each release, in order to test for each release I asked the backport for?
<tumbleweed> that works
<tumbleweed> chroots are enough for testing almost everything, though
<diogobaeder> tumbleweed, do you think it would be easier with plain chroots than with LXC?
<tumbleweed> most of us have chroots because we use them for building
<tumbleweed> whatever is convenient
<Unit193> And some of us have several, and use pbuilder.
 * diogobaeder goes search what pbuilder is
 * tumbleweed prefers sbuild (which means schroot)
 * diogobaeder goes search how to use sbuild as well
<Unit193> I really shouldn't be doing parallel builds on this computer.
<chilicui1> Hi there, so if I want to migrate one package from using init.d to upstart I just add package.upstart to the debian/ dir?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<ScottK> dholbach: Would you please unsubscribe charlie smotherman cjssmo at yahoo.com  from the Ubuntu MOTU ML.  It looks like his mail account got compromised: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2013-March/007417.html
<dholbach> oh wow, ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<dholbach> done
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> You might see what other lists that address is subscribed to as well.  I doubt that'll be the end of it.
<aboudreault> Hi, wondering if anyone could bring my light on this error: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libdnds.so needed by debian/dnds-client/usr/bin/dnc (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: ''). I'm not sure if it's something to fix into my debian package or in my cmake build system.
<aboudreault> note that libdnds is another package/lib in that source package.
<ScottK> aboudreault: Probably in CMake.
<aboudreault> ScottK, ok. will check how it links things.
<aboudreault> well, on a machine I dit a make install, I see libdnds.so => not found, which is ok and it's not a rpath.
<cmars232> jamespage: hi there. kirkland mentioned earlier, you asked about hockeypuck running with mongodb 2.4
<jamespage> cmars232, hey
<cmars232> jamespage: I installed 2.4 from 10gen's repo, seems to be doing fine
<cmars232> jamespage: this was with a pre-existing mongodb running 2.0 I believe
<jamespage> cmars232, good - however won't be updating for raring; its a bit late in cycle and I'm not comfortable with the risks
<jamespage> cmars232, but thanks for checking it out!
<cmars232> jamespage: sure, that's very reasonable. i'd been meaning to test out 2.4, you gave me a good excuse
<aboudreault> ScottK, my error seems to be in the debian package..
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-22
<Logan_> ScottK: I'm looking at the build log for armhf, and I'm not seeing the issue...
<Logan_> Responded on LP.
<dholbach> good morning
<yuckfou> I have a noob question: If I package a new software will it only be included in the universe of raring? Or is there a way to include it to older versions too, like precise ?
<Zhenech> you could offer backports via a ppa
<Laney> hmm?
<Zhenech> or even real backports, if its really worth it
<Laney> you could offer backports via -backports, indeed
<yuckfou> no i think it will not be so much in use. on sourceforge there are 100 downloads per months. so i think i will put that into my ppa. thanks.
<yuckfou> if a [need-packaging] bug in LP is assigned to MOTU, can I assign it to myself, or does that mean that a MOTU guy will will do that?
<geser> yuckfou: have you a bug number to check?
<yuckfou> there are many. for example this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99299 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] exist" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<geser> yuckfou: Assign it to you if you want to work in it. Having such a bug assigned to MOTU doesn't make much sense (IMHO).
<yuckfou> Yes it also appeared strange to me. ok thanks for the info
<yuckfou> in Testdrive: I want to have a daily update of the raring ISO. So when I launch it in the virtual machine, should I click "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" ?
<ESphynx> 'afternoon :)
<jtaylor> wtf why is there a scilab upload in proposed ...
<jtaylor> untested before upload of course ._.
<jtaylor> oh well that at least saves me from filing an ffe
<jtaylor> as now it counts as bugfix right?
<jtaylor> hm my mail to the pyqt list has still not appeared :(
<Logan_> ScottK: I'm turning that FFe into a merge per what you said about the armv7l target - testing it out in my PPA now.
<ScottK> Logan_: I don't know for sure either way, all I'm saying is you need to check the build logs "It built" is not sufficient.
<Logan_> I just figured that the only reason they added the target was because it wasn't building on armel, and, since it now builds on armhf, I figured it was unnecessary. But let's see if it builds in the PPA with the armv7l target.
<Logan_> I might contact the person who added the target to see if he thinks it's necessary, but he hasn't been active on LP recently.
<ScottK> I think you'll be able to tell from comparing the build logs.
<Logan_> Okay, cool.
<ESphynx> ScottK: So my 64 bit support Ecere version is in raring-proposed. But it broke ppc builds... (but fixes amd64)
<ScottK> Fix it then ...
<ESphynx> ScottK: I'm guessing there are more amd64 users than ppc users though? :)
<ESphynx> ScottK: I have a SunSPARC here (also big endian) that I plan to set up today...
<ScottK> Right, but you should be able to make it work fr both ...
<ESphynx> ScottK: I should and I will, just not sure when :P but I'm gonna try to get it running on the SPARC this weekend and then we can retry the build on the ppc buildbot...
<ESphynx> ScottK: but if I do get it running within a week, it can still make it?
<ScottK> For a bug fix like that, certainly
<ESphynx> cool. I'll try on the SPARC, and otherwise I'll try to get my hands on a PPC
<ESphynx> thanks
<sharms> if my screen brightness lowers fine via echo to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video/brightness, but my hot keys do not, which package should I look to fix it in?
<chilicuil> sharms: it may be gnome-settings-daemon.., but it could also be other package.., I'd suggest to look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<arand> How likely is it for an updated leaf game package to get into Raring at the moment, 10% or just zilch? (I'm looking for sponsors for experimental atm)
<ScottK> arand: For a game, probably pretty decent.
<arand> Ok, then I'll scale the nagging of sponsors accordingly :)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-23
<Logan_> ScottK: Still around?
<ScottK> Logan_: Sort of
<Logan_> ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134960037/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.cdrdao_1%3A1.2.3-1ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<Logan_> No mention of armv7l, still...
<Logan_> I think it's because the ARM builders for PPAs are virtual.
<ScottK> That shouldn't matter.
<ScottK> Point me to the source package though and I'll try to build it on real hardware.
<Logan_> ScottK: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B77anyH872rJamJzRjBtZXpVck0/edit?usp=sharing
<ScottK> Logan_: A link to the .dsc from your PPA would be fine.
<Logan_> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/arm/+files/cdrdao_1.2.3-1ubuntu2.dsc
<ScottK> Got it.
<ScottK> Logan_: Problems with my arm stuff, so I can't check it.
<Logan_> :/
<Logan_> Should we assume that it'll build with the arm patch still in Ubuntu and apply the merge?
<Logan_> Worst case scenario, it's in raring-proposed, and arm users can still download the previous version
<ScottK> If you build with and without the patch and the build logs are the same, it's reasonable to assume it's not needed.
<Guest13890> Packaging question: I have downloaded a source tar ball, but it contains some compiled code. I wanted to add the original source unmodified to the new debian source package, but when I uploaded my DEB file to my PPA,it was rejected, with the reason that it contains binaries and sources.
<Guest13890> What can I do ?
<siretart> Guest13890: make sure that you never call dput on anything else than *_source.changes. Do not try to "cheat" with renaming your existing files, you really need to create a debian source package
<siretart> Guest13890: also, make sure to not confuse the terms "binaries" vs "sources" and "binary package" vs. "source package".
<Guest13890> <siretart> : I followed a tutorial. I was told to include the original source.tar.gz in that package. And as I said, that package contained some binaries. I'm not trying to cheat. As far as I understood the original source tar ball is supposed to be unmodified.
<siretart> Guest13890: source tarballs that contain binaries are a good reason to repack the source tarball
<Guest13890> so I can modify the content of the source tar ball as much as I want ?
<siretart> Guest13890: in any case, make sure that you use 'dpkg-buildpackage -S <further options>' or some front-end such as debuild or 'bzr bd' to create a source package
<siretart> Guest13890: of course. make sure that you give your repackaged source tarball a distinct name. we often use foo_1.0+dfsg1.orig.tar.gz for that to indicate that the tarball has been repackage to conform to the debian free software guidelines.
<siretart> Guest13890: the drawback is that your users are no longer able to verify that the sources are "pristine", that is, taken unmodified from upstream
<Guest13890> siretart: okay. thank you very much.
<siretart> you're welcome
<Guest13890> is a JAR file in a source package generally considered as a binary file ?
<siretart> AFAIUI, JAR files are technically ZIP files that contain java bytecode, right?
<siretart> which is hardly the prefered form of modification
<Guest13890> not generally. In my case the are resource files containing only PNG images.
<Guest13890> The program can load different JAR files containing different Icon sets at runtime.
<siretart> are you the upstream author?
<Guest13890> No.
<siretart> well, maybe you can suggest to him that providing the build scripts how to rebuild them would be a great idea, ideally by submitting a patch
<siretart> I honestly do not know if the archive admins would reject a package that ships with such jar files, you could probably try.
<Guest13890> okay. but images (PNG) are allowed in source packages (even if they are binary files) yes ?
<siretart> of course
<siretart> a good test is "can I improve that file directly by editing it, or is there some real source behind it"
<Guest13890> ah ok. i got it :)
<sharms> for bug #1121951, I know what the problem is (the backlight step is in increments of 5, but the backlight interface for the X1 carbon will only take increments of 10)
<ubottu> bug 1121951 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Lenovo X1 Carbon: Backlight brightness keys don't work any more" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121951
<sharms> does anyone have an idea of which part it should be fixed at?  It seems that if a backlight step (the variable discrete under gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/power/gsd-power-plugin.c
<sharms> is working for all other models and just not the X1 carbon, maybe it is a kernel issue with this specific driver?
<sharms> the easiest fix is that I just hack a patch to use increments of 10, but that wouldn't be usable for everyone else
<sharms> I also confirmed in upstream git gnome is using increments of 5
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-24
<saiarcot895> Hi
<saiarcot895> There's a package where the sources are maintained on Gitorious
<saiarcot895> Should I upload the latest version of the sources to Bazaar
<saiarcot895> I'm planning to request sponsorship for a new upsteam version.
<smartboyhw> Hello MOTUs, can somebody review and upload the package in Bug 1157849?
<ubottu> bug 1157849 in Image Writer "Partial sectors not written" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157849
<smartboyhw> OOps wrong bug:P
<smartboyhw> Bug 1157859
<ubottu> bug 1157859 in Ubuntu "[FFe][needs-packaging] nootka" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157859
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> highvoltage: want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/946591 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946591 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Add ubuntustudio-live to trusty repositories" [Undecided,New]
<highvoltage> Laney: checking...
<Laney> I'm guessing you have some context hidden in your brain somewhere :P
<highvoltage> ah yes, I sponsored that package before
<Laney> yup
<highvoltage> ah I see it needs another upload, I didn't get the comments by mail, should I go ahead and sponsor the latest version?
<highvoltage> (before doing a quick review of changes, of course)
<Laney> highvoltage: I'm guessing it got rejected, so yes
<Laney> zequence: ^^^ correct?
<zequence> Laney: highvoltage, yeah, it got rejected for some Lintian warnings that i've sorted out
<zequence> with the help of xnox
<highvoltage> zequence: ok
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<kashi> hi
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<sney> hello, I'm the maintainer of the hexchat debian package which was manually synced to trusty a few weeks ago, and now I have an ubuntu-specific bug to address. when I have a patch, how do I go about getting it included?
<jtaylor> sney: there are two ways
<jtaylor> file a bug, attach a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<jtaylor> or if you are familiar with bzr you can branch the package add the fix and file a merge request
<jtaylor> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/hexchat
<sney> ok, the latter seems fairly straightforward. thanks.
<jtaylor> I guess its bug 1294415
<ubottu> bug 1294415 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "HexChat doesn't have #ubuntu as a favorite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294415
<sney> yeah. wishlist severity, but I was going to take a look anyway
<jtaylor> the font thing should be solvable without deviating from debian
<jtaylor> you can also use distro specific patches with source format 3
<sney> hexchat can pop up a dialog on connect that suggests a channel to join, so I'm going to put #ubuntu in there (it currently suggests #hexchat)
<jtaylor> see e.g. smuxi for a similar package
<jtaylor> it has a ubuntu.series which applies a patch that sets the ubuntu stuff
<jtaylor> that is preferable to a ubuntu only patch as it allows automatic syncs outside of freezes
<sney> aha, ok. I'll look at smuxi for an example
 * Logan_ waves to sney
 * Unit193 pokes Logan_.
<Logan_> hi Unit :)
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-20
 * sney waves to Logan_ 
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> jamespage: thanks for filing the FFe for Docker, I filed a sync request earlier, but was waiting for the FFe so I can land 1.0 before release (kirland was on this with me)
<jamespage> paultag, np - if you want to add anything to the FFe please do
<paultag> jamespage: nope, looks great, thanks for doing it!
<jamespage> paultag, when's 1.0 scheduled?
<paultag> jamespage: it's just barely going to slide in before beta, iirc
<paultag> soon ™
<paultag> Uh, scratch that, before final freeze.
<paultag> euch.
<paultag> Let me get an update.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<sney> hello, I'm looking at bug #1294414 and I'm pretty sure the dconf line in the reporter's last comment indicates that the "Monospace" font aliases to Ubuntu Mono, which makes this not a bug. I checked it out in my trusty vm and there is no such font as Monospace, which seems to support the theory. Am I missing anything?
<ubottu> bug 1294414 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "HexChat uses Monospace not Ubuntu Mono" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294414
<sney> and if I should have asked that somewhere else, please feel free to redirect me
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-23
<ESphynx> Please see ibus patch in https://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1697 -- It solves what I was seeing as a critical typing issue :)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> good morning ;)
<elopio> ping mdeslaur, we are having problems with python-xlib after a vivid upgrade.
<elopio> I saw you touched the package months ago, maybe you can give us a hand.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+bug/1432889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432889 in python-xlib (Ubuntu) "Creating Display() fails with "Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n"" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> any idea what could cause that error?
 * mdeslaur looks
<mdeslaur> elopio: looks like X permissions changed
<mdeslaur> elopio: I'd ask in #ubuntu-x
<mdeslaur> something is probably different with the new xorg
<mdeslaur> actually...perhaps it's python3 related
 * mdeslaur looks closer
<elopio> mdeslaur: thanks. I'll join #ubuntu-x
<mdeslaur> elopio: wait, it's a python issue
<mdeslaur> let me look at it some more
<elopio> mdeslaur: thanks for your help. I got lost on ConnectionSetupRequest.
<mdeslaur> elopio: I'll have a package for you to test in a few minutes
<elopio> \o/
<mdeslaur> elopio: can you test the package here once it finishes building, please: https://launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<ESphynx> Could someone please address this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1424418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424418 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "Work area files mistakenly included in orig tarball" [Undecided,New]
<ESphynx> the current source package includes some of my private files, and this is just a repack that fixes that issue...
<elopio> mdeslaur: yes I can.
<elopio> mdeslaur: I tested the py3 package and it works.
<mdeslaur> elopio: do you have a way of testing the python 2 package?
<elopio> mdeslaur: I tested the py3 package and it works.
<elopio> mdeslaur: let me try...
<elopio> mdeslaur: with the py2 version on the archive I can't reproduce the issue.
<elopio> with the one on your ppa I can't either. So it seems fine.
<mdeslaur> I know but I want to make sure my fix doesn't break the py2 version
<mdeslaur> ok, cool
<mdeslaur> elopio: thanks for testing, I'll upload it now
<elopio> mdeslaur: thanks to you.
<elopio> I'll check the diff to try to understand the problem.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<ari-tczew> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi ari-tczew
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-20
<Unit193> ricotz: Might as well ping, notice https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/synapse_0.2.99.1-1.html ? :)
<ricotz> Unit193, nice :)
<ricotz> Unit193, why not target experimental which would make it easier to get it uploaded
<Unit193> ricotz: That's not me.
<ricotz> ah ok
<Unit193> (It's not in testing so in theory makes sense to upload to unstable.)
<ricotz> Unit193, afaik testing/unstable is frozen for this kind of uploads
<Unit193> ricotz: Testing is, normally you'd leave unstable open so you can get fixes into testing but as synapse doesn't exist in testing, no problem.
<ricotz> Unit193, ok
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> dholbach: hi, could I be added back to ubuntu-sponsors please?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> done
<micahg> thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-25
<Unit193> Don't suppose I can get a sponsor here on IRC for https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+files/gcalcli_3.3.2-1ubuntu1.dsc gcalcli, it fixes an incompatibility with oauth2client that means gcalcli doesn't function at all.
<sney> I'm preparing the updated package for hexchat's updated release (http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/h/hexchat/hexchat_2.12.0-1.dsc) and I did a test build in an ubuntu 15 vm, and hexchat was not added to the unity menu.
<sney> what is ubuntu's policy right now for gui apps in the menu?
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-26
<Logan> Unit193: I think you need an FFe for Bug 1561820
<ubottu> bug 1561820 in Ubuntu "Sync cronic 2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561820
<Unit193> Logan: Wouldn't think so, it's entirely new so can't really break anything.  At least that was my understanding of stuff.
<Logan> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<Unit193> Though, will have to look tomorrow as to where I saw that..
<Logan> "At this point we stop introducing new features, packages, and APIs, and concentrate on fixing bugs in the development release."
<Logan> yeah, it's iffy territory
<Unit193> Oh well, that was a nice one.  WONTFIX it I guess then, or I can tomorrow as I file another bug for something else. :P
<Logan> I asked in ~ubuntu-release
<Logan> er
<Logan> #ubuntu-release
<Logan> from what I recall, they usually prefer a backport later on at this point
<Unit193> PPA is easier. :P
<Unit193> Anywho, thanks for checking.
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-27
<sney> hi there, I'm preparing a package for the new upstream release of hexchat. when testing the build/install on an ubuntu vm, I found that hexchat icons are not added to the unity menu.
<sney> hexchat.desktop is unchanged between the current release in wily universe and my new package so I'm not sure what to look at that might have caused this. the menu behaves as expected when installing on debian.
<sney> (http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/h/hexchat/hexchat_2.12.0-1.dsc)
<mitya57> sney, did you try to log out / back in?
<mitya57> There is a race condition in gnome-menus that may result in apps not being shown after installation.
<sney> mitya57: that fixed it exactly, thanks. not my fault then I gather... though it was weird that the menu shortcut appeared right away after the previous version was installed via apt
#ubuntu-motu 2017-03-22
<chatter29> hey guys
<Logan> Unit193: looks like jbicha already did it
<Unit193> Yep, so I saw.
<karstensrage> hi all
<karstensrage> i had a question about a philosophy wrt packaging
<karstensrage> could the upstream Makefile build the source and create modules (executables, libraries, modules, etc.) but not "install" it
<karstensrage> and the packaging take care of installing it?
<karstensrage> so the upstream might have a readme about how you "could" install it
<karstensrage> but wouldnt do it for you
<karstensrage> i already have some debian packages that are in xenial and trusty (thank you profusely)
<karstensrage> but im thinking of changing them so the upstream (building) and packaging (installing) are separate as well as adding a new package which really lends itself to that philosophy
<rbasak> karstensrage: that's basically how debian/rules works already, no?
<karstensrage> rbasak, i thought maybe the packaging used the upstream to figure out how to install things
<rbasak> karstensrage: ah. Yes, usually it does. You can override that though.
<karstensrage> ok so if i changed how en existing package works due to changing upstream
<karstensrage> is that ok
<karstensrage> ?
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-21
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Are you also seeing timeouts on bug 1757320?
<ubottu> bug 1757320 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "Remove Qt 4 from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757320
<tsimonq2> I have to interact with it via the email interface for anything to work: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: emm, Do you mean the timeouts in the email?
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: I mean using the web UI :)
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: When change the state from new to confirmed ?
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Yes.
<handsome_feng> I think I got you, yes, I have to try many time to change the bug status
<handsome_feng> s/time/times/
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<handsome_feng> And I gave up to change the status of chinese-calender, I will do it when it returns to normal :)
<handsome_feng> Also, I learned a new method to interact with it (by email), Thanks!
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: If you want to change multiple at a time via email, see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#Editing_a_bug_that_affects_multiple_contexts
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Got it, Thanks!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Ah yes, that reminds me, let me look at that package you told me about yesterday. :)
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Wonderful! \O/
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Looks good to me. Uploading.
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Thanks!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: No problem. Anything else?
<handsome_feng> No, the other packages are still testing, :)
<tsimonq2> OK, cool. :)
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Plz2sync https://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xca/news/20180321T221748Z.html
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-22
<tsimonq2> Unit193: syncpackage: Error: Debian version 1.4.1-1 has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: (typically dinstall + two hours is a safe bet)
<Unit193> Nevertheless.
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: When are you going to be able to do this yourself again? :P
<Unit193> You keep asking, I keep answering the same thing.  Also technically not up to me.
<tsimonq2> Maybe you could find enough people in the US on the board to schedule a meeting and still have quorum.
<tsimonq2> Now that I look, only two members aren't in the US+Canada part of the world.
<tsimonq2> So you might be able to talk to them and figure something out, if doing it over email isn't an option.
<tsimonq2> (iirc you only need four people for quorum)
<Unit193> Weell that's veery interesting then.  Diff between xca Ubuntu/Debian:
<Unit193>  xca (1.4~pre3-1) unstable; urgency=medium
<Unit193>    [ Tino Mettler ]
<Unit193> -  * New upstream git snapshot from commit ead8320a
<Unit193>    * As XCA does not use QT4 anymore, mention just QT in the short description
<tsimonq2> Harumph. :/
<Unit193> Only upstream diff is Debian doesn't have ./configure, so what I'm guessing is this tarball was created in git.
<Unit193> (Not downloaded.)
<tsimonq2> Sigh, c'mon Debian.
<Unit193> It's an actual workflow.
<Unit193> Git repo's 'upstream' being upstream's repo.  In theory, pristine-tar/actual tarball should be the upstream tarball, buuuut.
<tsimonq2> I guess.
<tsimonq2> But then upstream, y u no keep what you release and your Git repository consistent?
<Unit193> Because autotools so the release tarballs will have at least ./configure?  Really, it's GNU to blame here. :>
<tsimonq2> Heh.
<persia> Almost nobody keeps their git repo and release tarballs consistent.  Lots of people have strong arguments for why it is better to have a careful release process (and for users not to use SCM code).
<Unit193> As a DM, I use upstream tarballs, committing to upstream and the delta to pristine-tar. :3
<persia> That is commendable behaviour, but definitely a downstream attitude (as you have the luxury of consuming a signed tarball).
<Unit193> Xfce is pretty fantastic about their releases, sure they're not signed but they never re-release or any other weirdness.
<Unit193> persia: I do get what you're saying though, it can be hard to host tarballs too.  I have one where I have no idea how I'll handle releases now. :/
<persia> No, actually I'm saying that folk that host tarballs tend to have careful processes to prepare, sign, and host them, and this means there are usually all sorts of differences between release tarballs and the source code management system, often including things that are hard to blame on autotools.
<persia> And there are a vast number of components (especially core components) that are difficult to build from SCM, as the right bits aren't always there.
<Unit193> Ah, autotools was (partially) a joke, just one that happens a lot.  Yes there can be a lot involved.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Confirmed, generated from git repo.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Ah ok.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: So did you want to take care of those libayatana-appindicator and libayatana-indicator syncs?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Sure.
<tsimonq2> Unit193:
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> .
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-24
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/r/remmina/news/20180324T213520Z.html thaaat looks important.
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-20
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-1.12/
<dupondje> Don't know if this is going to be updated to 1.12.1 ?
<dupondje> Seems already in debian, so merge :)
 * acheronuk gulps
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2019-March/001335.html
<acheronuk> dupondje: if a merge is needed to fix an important bug, then a launchpad bug might help
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-22
<Unit193> fossfreedom: Hello!  Have you checked to see if nautilus-dropbox works without your patch?  It now seems to work a-ok.
<fossfreedom> Unit193, yes - I've rebuilt nautilus-dropbox under disco without our patch and all is well.  Dropbox must have fixed their daemon.  Yay!
<Unit193> \o/
#ubuntu-motu 2020-03-22
<alkisg> Hi all; I'm a DM and upstream developer for the ltsp package, and I'm trying to get upload rights for Ubuntu as well.
<alkisg> I sent this mail to devel-permissions@lists.ubuntu.com : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pYJjgzbg5r/
<alkisg> I had no response so far; did I do the correct thing and I should just wait more, or did I do something wrong?
<rbasak> alkisg: o/
<rbasak> We meet every two weeks
<rbasak> So please allow us at least that long
<alkisg> rbasak: sure, thank you, as long as I did the right thing, np in waiting! :)
<rbasak> You did. Thank you!
